#ubuntu-si 2011-07-11
<nafisa> men siol tud ok dela
<nafisa> se ne pritožujem
<nafisa> edino shrani.si mi Å¡trajka na ubuntu
<nafisa> pa železnice ...
<uni4dfx> zakaj uporablaš shrani,si?
<uni4dfx> imgur je stokrat bolš
<l0wkey> re
 * CrazyLemon se sprašuje zakaj za vraga še ni siola
<nafisa> aaa pred 20 minutam mi je net skinlo ...
<nafisa> o, CL je pokonc ...
<nafisa> o, lej ga
<nafisa> pa je pršu še sem
<nafisa> Je treba delat, če hočeš kaj postat, je treba delat, če hočeš karkoli znat, je treba delat, na svetu je pač tako, je treba delat, z lufta padlo nič...
<CrazyMelon> prsu ja
<CrazyMelon> nimam ne siola ne amisa
<napsy> CrazyMelon: obstaja ze android program za google+ ?
<CrazyMelon> napsy jp
<napsy> hm aja
<CrazyMelon> moment
<napsy> ker js nic kj ne najdem na marketu
<CrazyMelon> http://db.tt/sMAN7E8
<Pepelka> Found
<CrazyMelon> enjoy
<napsy> kje pa si dobu to?
<nafisa> CrazyMelon vse dobi
<nafisa> in zato ga zdaj več ni
<nafisa> sem rekla, da ne bo mel siola Å¡e dons :D
<nafisa> pr sosed je krava ušla :D
<napsy> heh ka jutr boste pol mel govejo juho za kosilo doma? :P
<upd> :)
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> ne bi mela goveje juhe
<nafisa> jutr bo piknik
<nafisa> ma foter rojstn dan
<BigWhale> jebemti forum v tri pizde materne!
<BigWhale> napisem novico na 3/4
<BigWhale> neki ponesrec prtisnem
<BigWhale> in pol nimam dovoljenja za forum
<BigWhale> in text novice je odsel v digitalni pekel
<nafisa> zato pa to piši v word?
<BigWhale> nimam worda
<nafisa> pol pa v gmail piši, jebote ...
<nafisa> oz google docs
<nafisa> tam sproti shranjuje
<nafisa> na vsake 5 sekund
<BigWhale> "Ja! Kwa pa z avtom hodis na morje! Sam si kriv! Avto odpeljes na vlak in se pol peljes z vlakom!"
<upd> ehhh
<upd> napsy;
<napsy> jup
<upd> Vector3 lookAt = { 0.0, 0.0, 0.0 };
<upd> main.c:967:2: error: invalid initializer
<upd> kakoj že to prov
<napsy> kak tip pa je Vector3?
<upd> typedef struct _Vector
<upd> {
<upd> 	float x;
<upd> 	float y;
<upd> 	float z;
<upd> }Vector3;
<upd> ma to normalno dela, izven funkcije v funkciji pa ne
<upd> aja kkk
<upd> se dela opengl ma definiran lookAt d0h
<upd> napsy; bi lahko podal strukturo kot argument funkciji ? brez predhodne inicializacije in deklaracije
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/40216_cvdmv/DSCN1024.JPG
<upd> tk k ma C# funkcija(new Vector3(1,1,1) matrix) ?
<napsy> um
<napsy> ne mors
<CrazyMelon> jao jao
<upd> stupid C :)
<CrazyMel1n> !g ping
<Pepelka> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<CrazyMel1n> jow jow to je naš najljubši šow
<upd> !g pong
<Pepelka> Pong http://www.xnet.se/javaTest/jPong/jPong.html
<CrazyMel1n> !g pjong
<Pepelka> His Redemption Story http://www.pjong.com/
<CrazyMel1n> !g pjung
<Pepelka> Carl Jung - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_Jung
<CrazyMel1n> !g test
<Pepelka> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://test.com/
<CrazyMel1n> bah
<CrazyMel1n> preklet internet
<CrazyMel1n> sorry ker floodam :p
<CrazyMel1n> !g ping
<Pepelka> Ping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<nafisa> CrazyMel1n, kwa pa s tabo?
<nafisa> nimaš stacionarnega neta?
<nafisa> sm rekla, da ma CL na uni fotki napete bradavičke :D
<sasa84> elow
<smotko> hi
<nafisa> grmi :(
<Grega> nafisa: nisi bila pridna
<Grega> ti bo sasa povedala kak je to..
<nafisa> kaj je ???
<Grega> bogec se krega, ker nisi pridna..
<upd> a bi mi lavfu kdo za assultcube server ? 0.o
<Grega> upd: a ti bos pocasi zrihtal tisto..?
<upd> jap, glih prej sm neki premetaval..
<upd> bom bom dons..
<nafisa> aja ...
<nafisa> bogec se ne krega zarad neme
<Grega> sasa je rekla, da se! ona me veze gor..
<Grega> grem jaz "Hellooo and welcome!"-gledat
<nafisa> lepo se mej ob gledanju
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://test.com/
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://test.com/
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://test.com/
<sasa84> ah ja...
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyMelon> pa je!
<CrazyMelon> jebemti siol :D
<nafisa> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1166-1: OProfile vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1166-1/
<CrazyMelon> nič lol
<CrazyMelon> smo se kr namatral
<CrazyMelon> :D
<sasa84> ooo bogdanov ;)
<sasa84> kje si miškolinko ;))
<upd> a ma kdo
<upd> uno aplikaciju d najde komad
<nafisa> gimp je pa zabaven
<upd> kaj pa delaš
<upd> !g ahci watch oj joj
<Pepelka> [00:02] <bogdanov> aja [00:02] <bogdanov> :D [00:04] <upd> pa ti ... http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/03/29/%23ubuntu-si.txt
<upd> bogdanov;  lej kwa sva popularna ;D
<nafisa> me vpraša pa dol spizdi :D
<CrazyMelon> jah če ti rab X let da odgovoriš
<CrazyMelon> :S
<nafisa> ja, vsakič, ko nazaj pridem, dol psizdi :D
<CrazyLemon> pa worka!
<CrazyLemon> samo 10ur mi je rablo!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem se naprej s tvjem igrat
<nafisa> no, pa se pejd
<nafisa> zdej je novo igračko dobil
<nafisa> siol trio :D
<nafisa> jaka pojedel je prvaka :D
<jaka> :)
<andrejz> vsi mrtvi al kaj? ;)
<Aseq> working on it
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> na tem pa res ne rabiš delat, na tem že čas dela namesto tebe
<Aseq> no, to sem mislu
<upd> aaahhhh
<bogdanov> ooo
<bogdanov> prijatelju
<bogdanov> stari
<upd> !t sl en pojavi
<Pepelka> appears
<upd> !t en sl gimbal lock
<Pepelka> gimbal zaklepanje
<CrazyLemon> kok je fajn ko downloada 200+ kB/s
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> 1mb/s
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> grem ajd
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> napsy; kako odpravim gimbal lock ?
<CrAzY__> jaaooo
<CrAzY__> zakaj sm Å¡ou na siol budala :D
<jaka> Ne dela v redu?
<sasa84> krejzi nek brkla :P
<CrAzY__> jaka ma prvi dan je
<CrAzY__> in ima še poporodne težave
<CrAzY__> :D
<jaka> optika ali xdsl
<CrAzY__> xdsl
<CrAzY__> sasa84 uuuuuhuj
<CrAzY__> zdej sam Å¡e rabm da mi nekdo da kak lep pdf s programi
<CrAzY__> da lahk sprintam
<CrAzY__> :D
<upd> ajoooj zdej vem zakva mi skoz dol teče po čelu
<upd> ta pofukan crt 19" se greje ko pizda zihr ma 50C
<CrAzY__> si zašvicau ful ?
<upd> skoz Å¡vicam
<sasa84> CrAzY__, zkaj pdf s programi?
<CrAzY__> sasa84 ta stari lažje pridejo do programov
<CrAzY__> da*
<sasa84> ??
<CrAzY__> ?!?!?
<sasa84> pojma nimam o čem govoriš :P
<CrAzY__> preberi si Å¡e enkrat :)
<sasa84> sem pa najdla eno kul stvar za brisanje fb walla :P
<CrAzY__> bbl
<upd> Urna postavka:8 €/H najdu sanjsko službo :P
<upd> sasa84; kakšno ?
<upd> jst bi si ga tud pobrisal
<sasa84> www.cleanmywall.net
<upd> zkwa pa hočjo da daš u bookmarks
<upd> lol
<upd> sasa84; kak si to nrdila
<upd> ehe dela, heh autoclicker
<sasa84> sam ful cajta traja
<sasa84> pobrisan vse od tolk let nazaj :P
<nafisa> ker wall pa to klina?
<upd> sosedov.
<nafisa> lol
<sasa84> sosedovga ja :P
<nafisa> pol pa ne rabm tega
<nafisa> sosedi majo čiste zidove
<nafisa> dež opral
<Grega> na g+ se folk isce glede na ime/priimek, mail nima neke veze?
<nafisa> odvisno ...
<nafisa> če vpišeš mail ...
<nafisa> te najde, k je itak na mail vezano
<nafisa> Grega, te loh dodam?
<Grega> no daj
<CrAzY__> kaj te lahko tudi js dodam?
<CrAzY__> plssssssssssss gregaaa a lahko???
<nafisa> saj te že ma
<nafisa> bučman
<Grega> u krejzi!
<CrAzY__> jebemti operacijske sisteme
<CrAzY__> 3% mi zmanjkal :(
<Grega> sasa batistic == sasa84 ?
<CrAzY__> ja
<Grega> nekak nisem blontne dekline pricakoval :)
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> CrAzY__, navadi se
<nafisa> men je 2,5% zmanjkalo pri OPB
<CrAzY__> zakaj bi se navadu?!?!? sej nism mojca da se navadim na kaj takega!
<CrAzY__> :p
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> bod pa kekec
<nafisa> pa jej mleko, namest jagnjetine!
<nafisa> :P
<sasa84> Grega, ? :)
<nafisa> ej, CrazyLemon ... hvala za g+ app ...
<nafisa> fak ... samo fotkam pa že mam na g+ gor, če hočem objavit
<CrazyLemon> ej nafisa če se mi res želiš zahvalit
<CrazyLemon> pošlji gregi par tvojih jošk
<Grega> ne
<Grega> prosim
<Grega> ne
<nafisa> hahahaha
<Grega> :(((
<nafisa> grega noče mojih jošk gledat
<Grega> premlad sem
<Grega> ne smem
<nafisa> 9 let je star :D haha
<nafisa> lahko sam mamine Å¡e gleda
<nafisa> pa še to v modrcu, ko jih ne  sme več cuzat
<Grega> ja oprosti no
<nafisa> fora je, da ve, da mam majhne ... on ma pa rad sam velike
<CrazyLemon> bo pa uporabu zoom
<CrazyLemon> mislim tudi ti nč ne misliš
<nafisa> ma, pr men tut to ne pomaga
<nafisa> bi loh že vedu
<Grega> https://plus.google.com/photos/114284346512310351054/albums/5626760022308264209/5628234106447695890
<Pepelka> Fotografije - Google+
<Grega> to si mislim o vas!
<Grega> OK?!
<Grega> ok!
<sasa84> hu d fak iz gregor janežič?
<CrazyLemon> jaka kdo drug
<sasa84> sj se mi je zdel :P
<nafisa> lol
<sasa84> Grega, a te morm dodat med prjatlce al znance? :P
<nafisa> med prjatlce :D
<Grega> vsekakor
<Grega> lahko tud znankice
<nafisa> it's complicated ;D
<sasa84> a na fejsu si tud? :P
<Grega> ne
<sasa84> ah :P
<nafisa> :o
<nafisa> na popu se spet 2 lupčkata
<nafisa> pa neki čudn pokrito premikata
<sasa84> nč, grem pančkat
<sasa84> pridkani bodte lupčki dragi ;)
<nafisa> bomo pridni ...
<nafisa> not :D
<Grega> jaz bom
<nafisa> a boš?
<nafisa> ok ...
<nafisa> da mi ne bo treba cifre spet dajat ...
<nafisa> naj te zbudim, ko bojo medaljoni pečeni
<Grega> kaj samo kokodakas ti danes
<nafisa> aja, zdej maš clo ti mojo cifro :D
<nafisa> kokodakam?
<Grega> nimam je?
<nafisa> ma, dobre volje sem
<nafisa> prej mi je pršlo
<Grega> kaj mi bo?
<nafisa> rolf
<sasa84> nočko ;))
<CrazyLemon> nč..tudi js grem spat
<CrazyLemon> najt
<Grega> grem jaz tud!
<Grega> raaarrrrr!!
<nafisa> lepo spite
<nafisa> nočko
#ubuntu-si 2011-07-12
<nafisa> Ceste so morali ponekod zaradi toče celo plužiti.
<nafisa> :s
<upd> ln.
<bogdanov> ooo
<napsy> jutro
<nafisa> juterčeka, napsy
<nafisa> oj, andrejz
<andrejz> oj
<andrejz> kako?
<andrejz> jaz sem se odločil netbook nadgradit
<nafisa> vidim
<nafisa> iz 9.04
<nafisa> na 11.10
<andrejz> ne to je moja zgodovina
<andrejz> zdaj grem iz 11.04 na 11.10
<andrejz> sem pa začel pri 9.04 alfa 5 al nekaj takega
<andrejz> u že vidim novo, lepšo ikono za empathy :)
<nafisa> 4
<andrejz> zdaj sem pri črki "p" v Približni "p"reostali čas
<nafisa> lol
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu
<sasa84> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2011/07/pictures/110711-loudest-animals-water-boatman-singing-genitals/?source=link_tw20110711news-loud
<Pepelka> World&#39;s Loudest Animals—Bug With "Singing" Penis, More
<yang> crayzl
<nafisa> yang, ni Å¡e ustal
<andrejz> ubuntu 11.10 se je bootnil :)
<Grega> kako se ze rece zadevi pri sqlu, da ko se en value ponavlja, ga steje samo enkrat (kot nek unique), imam shop_id kjer se idji ponavljajo, jaz bi jih rad prestel, vendar vsakega le enkrat
<Grega> group!
<Grega> kaj bi jaz brez vas :)
<sasa84> sej vemo Grega :P
<nafisa> starodobni gasilci se bojo predstavli
<nafisa> krepnla bom od smeha :D
<sasa84> o kubanc :)
<kubanc> pozdravljena
 * nafisa is away: Pridna sem ... ne moti!
<kubanc> a pozna kdo ksno dobr program za IP web cam pa da deluje nato preko skypa?
<nafisa> skype :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx naredu si ane prasc :D
<uni4dfx> jup :D
<uni4dfx> kaj a kdo ni? :D
<CrazyLemon> <-
<uni4dfx> wtf
<CrazyLemon> wtf wtf
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a to tvoj fant praznuje 45let? :p
<CrazyLemon> pa vidim da si čist navdušena nad aplikacijo :D
<nafisa> ne ... moj oče praznuje
<uni4dfx> njen fant praznuje 75 let
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a nis naredu izpita??
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne :(
<sasa84> ajoj
<CrazyLemon> sm pa dobu račun za izpit! if that counts :D
<sasa84> ti je ful zmankal?
<CrazyLemon> 3%
<uni4dfx> js sm mel 65%
 * uni4dfx runs away and hides
<krusi> a 3% ti je zmankal al tok si mel? :)
<CrazyLemon> manjkalo
<uni4dfx> torej si mel 45%?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<uni4dfx> pejt na vpogled
<uni4dfx> mogoče najdeš kej
<CrazyLemon> vpogled je bil danes ob 10h v LJ
<CrazyLemon> ne grem v LJ samo zaradi vpogleda
<uni4dfx> sej men se tud ni lubil pa mam sam 10 minut do tja :D
<CrazyLemon> ma sej mu bom pisal
<CrazyLemon> objavu je rezultate ob 12ih in ob 10ih je bil ogled v lj
<nafisa> a ko priklopim printer, bi ga moglo zaznat?
<nafisa> pa začet iskat driverje?
<nafisa> al morm sama kaj?
<zgaga> men je linux sam zaznal
<nafisa> a ... tiskalnik je dodan
<nafisa> kak je priden
<nafisa> kera pametna stvarca
<nafisa> sam liste mi ven meče
<nafisa> ne pošlje slike
<uni4dfx> pol pa ni najbolš dodan :P
<CrazyLemon> po blackoutu se mi eth0 ni nazaj postavu
<CrazyLemon> werid
<CrazyLemon> weird*
<Grega> men se tud po blackoutu ponavadi vec ne postavi..
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> you know what i mean smartass :D
<CrazyLemon> torej..how interesting
<nafisa> nič ... bom pa na bratov komp printala
<CrazyLemon> zdej ko sm na siolu Å¡e vedno lahk prejemam maile na amisov acc
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne morem jih pa pošiljat
<CrazyLemon> ker verjetno blokirajo pool
<nafisa> sam to bo printalo celo večnost
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com ||  Naslednji sestanek: enkrat že .. | In Ubuntu 11.10 kodno ime je ..*drums*  Oneiric Ocelot ! | Ubuntu 11.04 je voljo na http://goo.gl/AUijh | http://www.ubuntu.si/faq/
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kaj praviš? napišemo eno novico o tem?
<andrejz> ja saj sem že začel pisat, samo me je delo zamotilo :)
<CrazyLemon> omg..dejansko maš delo??
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> lol
<krusi> CrazyLemon, siol blokira port 25
<napsy> uuu hudo
<napsy> nov faq
<napsy> hm bom js napisu eno obvestilo za to na forumu
<andrejz> saj zdaj sem že skor konec, še 2 stavka
<andrejz> @napsy: čez minuto postam, potem pa lahko dopolniš/spremeniš
<napsy> ok kul kul
<napsy> bom prav obvestilo dal na forum da se bo pojavlo zgoraj
<andrejz> aja, to pa tud kul :)
<nafisa> js sm zmatrana
<nafisa> ko sm ribo jedla
<CrazyLemon> napsy kako pa boš to dal?? :)
<napsy> sj sm admin :-)
<CrazyLemon> a se da obvestila limat če si admin? fajn
<CrazyLemon> i want that too
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a tudi to sliko je brat narisal??
<nafisa> ne, to je pa mamina sestrična
<nafisa> če misliš domačijo
<CrazyLemon> ah
<CrazyLemon> madona..sami neki umetniki v družini
<CrazyLemon> no..razn tiste mojce
<CrazyLemon> :p
<nafisa> ja, vem, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> js pa se začela z grafiko mal špilat
<andrejz> evo poslano, napsy
<andrejz> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5025/
<Pepelka> Na voljo je odsek pogosta vprašanja (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum
<andrejz> malo popravite/spremenite
<napsy> kul
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, jst imam pa pesniško zbirko izdano
<nafisa> tako da ...
<nafisa> pač ... nisem likovni umetnik
<andrejz> @napsy: če si admin, potem lahko tud header na forumih spremeniš pa dodaš povezavo na pogosta vprašanja pa odstraniš z wiki
<napsy> mm js sm sam admin foruma
<andrejz> aja
<andrejz> no bo pa blaž :)
<nafisa> a ni CL lih neki spremenu?
<nafisa> http://www.ubuntu.si/faq/
<Pepelka> Namizni vodnik Ubuntu
<nafisa> kaj je pa to?
<andrejz> hja, nafisa eni prevajamo pa pol tud kaj prevedemo pa na ubuntu.si stran damo
<andrejz> )
<andrejz> ;)
<andrejz> drgač ima pa nekaj koristnih odgovorov za začetnike
<nafisa> vem, andrejz ... ti si tako zlato dete
<andrejz> saj je dražen bil tud priden
<nafisa> priden ko mravljica ... delaven kot čmrljček
<nafisa> ja, saj njemu sem pa že povedala, da je priden
<andrejz> a čmrlji delajo?
<nafisa> čeprav me skos zafrkava
<andrejz> ja jaz tolk delam, da te nimam časa zajebavat :p
<nafisa> drugače pa se mi zdi, da mi je draženko prej neki reku, da mi je g+ app všeč ... ja mi je
<nafisa> full mi je všeč
<nafisa> samo fotkam pa že imam fotko gor za objavo
<nafisa> sem za sorodnike iz srbije zdajle na ta način tisto staro domačijo fotkala ... pa tud sprintala ... ko pridejo čez dober teden gor
<nafisa> morm Å¡e samo plastificirat
<andrejz> wow
<andrejz> My surname-based analysis shows that the number of Google+ users worldwide reached 7.3 million yesterday (July 10) – up from 1.7 million users on July 4th. That is a 350% increase in six days.
<nafisa> waw
<andrejz> I project that Google will easily pass 10 million users tomorrow and could reach 20 million user by this coming weekend if they keep the Invite Button available. As one G+ user put it, it is easy to underestimate the power of exponential growth.
<CrazyLemon> tako..pa smo poshareal FAQ tudi na družabna omrežja :)
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/cU_2nspV4V8
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;ABBA: Andante, Andante&#x202c;&rlm;
<nafisa> bom še jst dala link na eno drugo družabno omrežje ...
<nafisa> al bo kot novica to še ven prišlo?
<CrazyLemon> a se da naredit na g+   page tko kot je na fb ??
<CrazyLemon> da smo tudi tam prisotni :D
<nafisa> ammm ...
<nafisa> za1x se mi zdi, da ne?
<nafisa> lahko pa samo narediš en krog ... ne vem ... ubuntu.si obveščanje ...
<nafisa> pa dodaš v krog pa daješ novice vidne samo njim
<CrazyLemon> to je nonsense
<CrazyLemon> pol ti morajo bit v krogu
<nafisa> edino, če bo un hangout ...
<nafisa> k ga nikjer ne najdem ...
<nafisa> kaj pa če daš na sparks?
<nafisa> ja, pod sparks loh daješ
<CrazyLemon> hangout nikjer ne najdeš??
<CrazyLemon> ne najdeš ogromnega zelenega gumba na desni strani kjer piše HANGOUT ?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> ok, kje mam očala
<nafisa> sam mal, da jih najdem
<nafisa> mi že javlja g+ da mi mic ne dela
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš da je pametno met očala gor
<nafisa> ja, saj vem :(
<andrejz> @dražen: http://www.buzzom.com/2011/07/google-for-businesses-and-brandscoming-soon/
<Pepelka> Google+ for Businesses and Brands &#8211; Coming Soon
<CrazyLemon> andrejz sm prebral ja
<CrazyLemon> sam tole je bl business varjanta
<CrazyLemon> mi pa nismo business
<CrazyLemon> js bi rad za začetek da se pojavi naša vsebina v Sparks
<andrejz> piše and brands
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> js bi rad za začetek da se pojavi naša vsebina v Sparks
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> ja tam se pa ne bo
<andrejz> kako naj se slovenska vsebina pojavi pod ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa se ne bi pod recimo 'ubuntu slovenija' :)
<andrejz> če daš med sparks ubuntu slovenia ti rebeko dremelj ven vrže :D
<CrazyLemon> če daš 'ubuntu slovenija' pa vrže kosarka.si
<CrazyLemon> kar je imo bolše kot rebeka dremelj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> 3rd JMLISC Miha Rogina (Slovenia) Zut! by Andriy Talpash
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> Visit The Bled Lake and Island in Slovenia
<nafisa> Slovenian Alps Mountain Biking with Sacred Rides - neki za CrazyLemon -a
<CrazyLemon> nafisa pravkar gledam
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> proga je čist huda :)
<Grega> CrazyLemon: a bi bil tak dober in mi pohrvatil en mail?
<CrazyLemon> Grega lahk probam!
<nafisa> brb
<Grega> probaj!
<Grega> :)
<andrejz> samo se mi zdi da 11.10 malo več po disku ruži
<sasa84> jodli!
<Grega> cuj ti ovo!
<zdobersek> kazi.
<jodlajodla> oo
<jodlajodla> a je kdo tu?
<Grega> ga. Jodli
<jodlajodla> lol
<sasa84> kaj je gregi ;9
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> oj jodlajodla
<jodlajodla> oo
<Grega> lucko bi
<Grega> am am am
<jodlajodla> P.S. Iščemo prostovoljca, ki se spozna na .css in bo strani pomoči prilagodil tako, da bodo sovpadale z grafično podobo preostale strani, oziroma z grafično podobno nove ubuntu.si strani. Če želite pomagati pri grafični podobi ali pri novi spletni strani, se oglasite na #ubuntu-si @ irc.freenode.net ali pa pišite spodaj.
<sasa84> jst bi tud lučko lizala :D
<jodlajodla> a se Å¡e nuca prostovoljca za tale css pa to popravt? :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon-a vpraš
<jodlajodla> aha
<Grega> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYMnAUGFuG0
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;If you&#39;re good at something, never do it for free!&#x202c;&rlm;
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> zakaj vedno CrazyLemon-a vpraš???? zakvaaaaaaaaj??????
<CrazyLemon> :D
<jodlajodla> lol
<Grega> ti si nas veliki vodja
<CrazyLemon> i wish :/
<CrazyLemon> pol bi vas vse zmanipuliral
<andrejz> ja Å¡e vedno se rabi prostovolc
<andrejz> ponavad žal ni tako da bi se v parih urah javli :)
<nafisa> js sem prejle kornet popapala
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlFEtkWegHo
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Slovenia/Croatia Mountain Biking with Sacred Rides Mountain Bike Adventures&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> hah..po nanosu se vozijo
<bogdanov> zakvajj haha
<CrazyLemon> andrejz mnenja o
<CrazyLemon> <jodlajodla> iskanje bi blo treba dodelat :D
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> iskanje je useless in bi ga bilo potrebno odstranit
<Grega> style="dispay: none;" ?
<andrejz> CrazyLemon ja to bi blo treba odstranit, sem pozabil :(
<CrazyLemon> wat?
<andrejz> iskanje
<CrazyLemon> no sj kul
<CrazyLemon> to je itak na stari strani
<CrazyLemon> na novi se ga bo odstranlo
<andrejz> @jodlajodla: predvsem bi bilo treba spremenit logotip (Ubuntu documentation ni ok) in prilagodit videz na novo stran (torej po možnosti z istim headerjem)
<nafisa> v gimpu mi na cajte kr nehako delat orodja :\
<BigWhale> Kdo vse pride dans na sestanek?
<jodlajodla> bbl
<nafisa> :'( kaj naj nrdim??? v gimpu mi orodja ne delajo
<andrejz> kako ne delajo?
<nafisa> karkoli kliknem ... nobenega učinka ni ...
<nafisa> kot da ne bi nič klikala po sliki
<nafisa> samo za dodajanje pisave Å¡e dela
<nafisa> izberem čopič ... pa črno barvo ...
<nafisa> pa čaram preko pa se nič ne naredi
<andrejz> @BigWhale: jaz pridem
<andrejz> @nafisa: probaj zagnat gimp iz ukazne vrstice
<nafisa> to mi je že v 10.04 delalo
<andrejz> pa poglej, če kakšne errorje napiše
<nafisa> a zdej pa dela kurac
<nafisa> shranla sem sliko pa reštartala program
<CrazyLemon> andrejz http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/unity-dash.png    tole bi te prosu če lahko zamenjaš v http://www.ubuntu.si/faq/unity-introduction.html
<CrazyLemon> no ne na tej strani ampak v svojem zip-u
<andrejz> dražen veš kaj lahko narediš, dol potegni .zip, pojdi v mapo figures preveri imena datotek in zamenjaj s slovenskimi
<andrejz> pa zip pošlji blažu, da ga uploada
<CrazyLemon> ma brezveze je to menjat na tej stari strani
<CrazyLemon> za novo bomo pofiksal pa takrat releaseal tko kot se spodobi :)
<nafisa> miha spet zaspal :D
<andrejz> @CrazyLemon saj je vseen nova/stara stran.
<andrejz> pa pol ne bo treba
<CrazyLemon> ni vseen
<andrejz> zakaj ne?
<andrejz> pol se to mapo spet samo skopira na novo stran pa je
<andrejz> @jodlajodla: če te zanima, ti lahko pošljem cel paket pa lahko urejaš in se igraš
<nafisa> kliknem nafiso ... pa mi javi, da je pridna :D haha
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/prihaja-4d-film-s-fizicnimi-ucinki/261793
<Pepelka> Prihaja 4D-film s fizičnimi učinki :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> 4d porn..cant wait!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, mislim, da bi blo bolš, če si kako ornk babo najdeš
<andrejz> nafisa počak da bo 10D porn :)
<nafisa> me ne zanimajo
<nafisa> rabim samo mojega ...
<nafisa> in me take oslarije sploh ne zanimajo
<andrejz> mene pa zanima 10D porn, oziroma karkoli v 10 D
<nafisa> fantazija
<nafisa> človeško razmišljanje naj bi naslednje leto iz devete dimenzije prešlo v deseto
<nafisa> grem jst počas spokat za v lj
<andrejz> ja, da ne boš zamudila na sestank :)
<andrejz> ej kako da se ti toliko furaš?
<andrejz> a študiraš v MB, delaš v LJ?
<nafisa> ne bo me, andrejz
<nafisa> sem že včer povedala
<andrejz> :s
<andrejz> lahko bi si premislila.. upanje umre zadnje
<nafisa> ne morem
<nafisa> če sem vezana na očetov prevoz
<nafisa> ob 20h bom na glavni železniški
<nafisa> boste Å¡e tam?
<CrazyLemon> takrat se komaj zabava začne!
<andrejz> @nafisa: skoraj ziher
<andrejz> poklič
<nafisa> ok, bom poklicala, ko bom tam
<nafisa> lepo se mejte
<nafisa> se javim kaj iz telefona
<nafisa> čaw čaw
<andrejz> čaw
<CrazyLemon> ćafćy
<nafisa> cakam na vlakeca
<nafisa> cuhapuha
<nafisa> ce kliknem na iskanje ... mi vrze ven, naj pisem Pepelka ... ok, pepelki :D
<CrazyLemon> kako iskanje
<nafisa> lupico
<CrazyLemon> kako lupico
<nafisa> ko mi google ven vrze, ce jo kliknem
<nafisa> nad tipko za prekinitev klica
<nafisa> ce kliknem, ko sem na namizju, mi odpre iskanje google ...
<nafisa> tuki pa kr, naj pepelki pisem
<CrazyLemon> brb
<nafisa> tyt
<nafisa> cuha puha greeeee
<nafisa> pamet mi je vedno le skodvala, nananananana, ne hvala, vedno sem namest ljudi garal, so rekli, ti pameten si, ti bos znal
<nafisa> z mano se ne smes igrat, ker jaz sem mali psihopat :D
<nafisa> in te stisnu bom za vrat :P
<nafisa> o, andrejz
<nafisa> zdaj sem se tu ugotovila, kako je treba, da mi dela k tab tipka
<nafi2> grrrrrr
<nafi2> signal zginu
<nafisa> andrejz, se 1x prosim ... prej nisem dobila nic drugega kot pozdrav
<CrazyLemon> dej nehi skakat
<CrazyLemon> .
<nafisa> a to dela?
<nafisa> v glavnem .... andrejz, sem si zapomnila cifro
<nafisa> pa na roko napisala
<nafisa> pa na vozno karto :D
<andrejz> ja samo da ne bo tip videl pa bil polj ljubosumen :)
<nafisa> ne bo
<nafisa> me se vsaj en teden ne bo videl
<nafisa> z roke sem si ze zbrisala
<nafisa> jo znam zdej napamet
<nafisa> prej je v bistvu nikol sploh vidla nisem, k mi je sasa samo vizitko poslala
<nafisa> CrazyLemon ... si vidu mojo zadnjo slikco na g+?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sm
<nafisa> ti je vsec?
<CrazyLemon> niti ne
<CrazyLemon> js bolš spečem
<CrazyLemon> oz. sm bolš speku včeraj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> saj to je od kosila ostalo
<nafisa> to smo opoldne pekli ...
<CrazyLemon> js sm včeraj pečenice + bučke + paprike :)
<nafisa> mmm
<nafisa> bucke
<nafisa> jst mam eno v kufru
<CrazyLemon> jp..bučke so bile fenomenalne :)
<CrazyLemon> js mam eno v kleti
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa nekaj na vrtu
<nafisa> ja ok ... pri meni je to 2 cm stran
<nafisa> evo mene v zidanem mostu
<CrazyLemon> ja ok..js lahk grem zdj po bučko pa si jo vtaknem v usta pa bo -2.5cm stran
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne hval se ok
<CrazyLemon> ?
<nafisa> kaj je?
<nafisa> moja mama je strela, moj foter je grom, ce hoces bit moja, prkluc se na strom
<nafisa> vroce je zunih
<nafisa> mene pa zebe
<nafisa> haha, clovk, k hoce knjige za programiranje v slovenscini
<nafisa> ker mudel
<nafisa> sploh ne zna anglesko
<nafisa> dolgcas
<upd> Grega; a greva seksat
<nafisa> oj, upd
<upd> tišina ti
<nafisa> ok, sem tiho
<upd> hec ;) ojlaaa mwaaa
<nafisa> se 10 minut ... do koncne postaje
<nafisa> pol morm pa andrejza poklicat
<upd> a mate sestank dons ?
<nafisa> ja, baje je
<upd> a u cezarju :D
<nafisa> pa ni nobenga tam
<upd> zajebal so te :)
<nafisa> saj jst sem se na vlaku
<upd> kak pol veš
<upd> a tij Å¡efe povedu
<upd> daj sam
<upd> xD
<nafisa> sva se z drejkotom zmenla, da ga poklicem, ko bom v lj prisla
<upd> to maš ti pol zmenk
<upd> nobene objave ni blo o sestanku :P
<nafisa> nimam zmenka
<nafisa> ja pa je bla
<nafisa> ce mi jo je kopiru prej
<upd> toj sam spesnu :
<upd> )
<nafisa> don't believe you
<upd> pa še boš
<nafisa> za tole ti ne bom
<nafisa> wiiiiiiii
<nafisa> prihajam v belo ljubljano
<nafisa> cak, ko me bo kap, ko bom ven stopla
<nafisa> na vlaku me zebe
<nafisa> upd ne pise vec, ko ga bom drejcu zaspecala :P
<upd> hehe :D
<upd> ti kr zaspeci
<upd> nemoze niko nam ništa haha
<nafisa> te bom jst za uhe vlekla ... bos se vidu
<nafisa> bos ko zajcek pod pohorjem
<nafisa> hahaha
<upd> te bom jest za sise
<upd> :)
<nafisa> so male
<nafisa> tako da ...
<nafisa> kar vleci
<nafisa> :P
<upd> bojo pol večje ;)
<upd> to so pa zto mejhne k jih nis dost masirala
<nafisa> ja ja, saj vem
<upd> :=)
<nafisa> cetrti tir
<upd> kwa to maš wifi na vlaku
<nafisa> ne
<upd> mobitel
<nafisa> ja
<upd> a neb raj čez okn gledala prelepo slovenijo :)
<nafisa> daj, da drejca poklicem, no
<upd> dj cifro ga jest
<nafisa> sem ga ze
<nafisa> je ze sel domov
<upd> :(
<nafisa> glede prelepe slovenije ...
<upd> da ?
<nafisa> 8 let se ze vozim po tej relaciji
<upd> vedno je kaj novega
<nafisa> itak
<nafisa> avti so drugace postavleni
<upd> tud to je neki
<upd> fak jajca so mi zaspala
<nafisa> lol
<upd> toj zato k mam prekrižane noge grrr
<nafisa> zakaj jih pa mas?
<upd> ma tko sede mi da jih stiska
<upd> sam toj čist mal offtopic ;)
<nafisa> rofl
<nafisa> sam na net pogledam, kdaj gre bus
<upd> a zdej k si pa u lj. greš pa nazaj
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> v sisko morm prit
<nafisa> pa bom sla pes
<nafisa> sam mam tezko za nosit
<kubanc> napsy, zaprosil bi za google+ invite :D
<nafisa> kubanc, ti ga loh tut jst poslwm, ce se da iz fona
<upd> nafisa; kaj boš v šiški
<nafisa> zivim v siski
<upd> !t sl en molitve starodavnih
<Pepelka> ancient prayers
<upd> ajaaa
<nafisa> grem klicat
<nafisa> brb
<upd> tyt
<upd> !t en sl ancestor
<Pepelka> prednika
<upd> !t en sl ancestors
<Pepelka> predniki
<zdobersek> !t en sl knowingly
<Pepelka> zavestno
<zdobersek> !t sl en zavedno
<Pepelka> forever
<zdobersek> !t sl en zavédno
<Pepelka> forever
<zdobersek> !t en sl consciously
<Pepelka> zavestno
<zdobersek> evo.
<upd> :)
<CrAzY_> kubanc si dobu invajt al ti js pošljem?
<napsy> ta hangout je kdo ze sprobu?
<CrazyLemon> not me..ne želim inštalirat vtičnikov :D
<CrazyLemon> tale huddle je pa kr kul :)
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl felon
<Pepelka> Felon
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl fellon
<Pepelka> fellon
<napsy> huddle .. to je ono za chat?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<napsy> kok pa zgleda to
<CrazyLemon> tako!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> če ma kdo siol
<CrazyLemon> kok časa potrebujejo da ti dodelijo statični ip ??
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, nism se dobil invajta
<CrazyLemon> kubanc povej mail na pvt
<zdobersek> hdo tala invajte?
<CrazyLemon> <-
<CrazyLemon> 5€ each
<kubanc> aja, vidm da me je za napsy spraseval za mail
<CrazyLemon> no če kdo rabi zdej je čas
<CrazyLemon> mail na pvt pa je problem rešen
<kubanc> sm ti poslal
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek done
<CrazyLemon> kubanc done
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e kdoe ?
<kubanc> thnx
<CrazyLemon> ajde pipl...fajn ofr..invajt 10€    pa roka
<CrazyLemon> fajnl*
<CrazyLemon> pa če mata android telefone vam lahko tudi posredujem app
<CrazyLemon> 16.99€
<CrazyLemon> skor zastonj!
<zdobersek> ziher app ne dela na 1.5
<CrazyLemon> to ne bi vedu :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj  za vraga pa uporabljaš 1.5 :S
<zdobersek> ker sem nasedu na neko crap akcijo
<zdobersek> spol: Moški/Ženski/Drugo
<zdobersek> o.o
<LorD_DDooM> Aplikacija je za 2.1+, g+ pa dela tudi na 1.5
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek drugo = shemale / maleshe
<zdobersek> Drugo = Mix
<zdobersek> si predstavljam sestanke v Googlu, kjer listajo po vseh uporabnikih s tak nastavljenim spolom ...
<CrazyLemon> :))
<kubanc> lol
<CrazyLemon> Google+ users worldwide reached 7.3 million yesterday (July 10) – up from 1.7 million users on July 4th. That is a 350% increase in six days.
<nafi2> voila mene doma
<nafi2> grem si po vodicooooo
<CrazyLemon> v vodiceeeee
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> bojim se da bo google z casom ratal overflow podatkov za eno osebo. tok vseh stvari na kupu lahko cloveka zmede ce se ne bo znal dobr organizirat...
<Grega> a je padel euro million?
<CrazyLemon> Grega sj pada nonstop?
<Grega> ce pa je se vedno 185m
<Grega> pa next draw je 15.7
<CrazyLemon> jah js vem da cca. 2 tedna nazaj - mogoče manj - je eden dobu 170mio
<Grega> hm
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> wikipedia nč ne omenja tega
<Grega> mene caka
<Grega> ziher
<CrazyLemon> očitno sm slabo slišal
<CrazyLemon> ker ni bilo zadetkov že neki časa
<Grega> ker nisem jaz igral
<CrazyLemon> sj bolš da nisi dobu
<CrazyLemon> ker bi cheapass sam za pijačo dal
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> :)))
<Grega> pa da ne bi slucajno kaj zganega pil! ker je drago
<Grega> docim pa..
<Grega> boljse ena pijaca kot nobena
<nafisa> res je ... bolje sok iz sirupa ... kot Å¡marnca :D
<nafisa> foter mi ni dal nobene hrenavke noter s sabo ... sam perutničke pa kotlete
<kubanc> a google + za android je ze za slovenijo?
<nafisa> men ga je limunčič poslal
<Grega> naslavljaj ga le kot Veliki Vodja
<Grega> !
<Grega> lahko tudi V.V ali W oz. el komandante
<nafisa> razumem, pahor!
<nafisa> o, janez je prišel
<ennov> dober večer!   mal bom pogledal kako tole deluje.
<Grega> pozdravljen janez!
<nafisa> čer
<ennov> a je kaj vroče?
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> js mam prov hladno tule
<nafisa> men gwibber kao full na polno laufa ... a kaj mi nuca, da mi v ozadju laufa, če mi ne kaže unga vpisnega okenca za hipno sporočanje ...
<ennov> Imam eno vprašanje:Pri gonilnikih pravi, da je nameščen vendar ni v uporabi. (11.4 ubuntu)
<nafisa> kter gonilnik pa?
<ennov> priporočen za grafiko
<ennov> tam dodatni gonilniki
<CrazyLemon> kubanc kaj ma veze slovenija z google+ aplikacijo? :)
<kubanc> ja tko mi je napisala na android.com
<kubanc> al kva je ze..
<kubanc> ma nema veze
<CrazyLemon> aplikacija ni javno dostopna
<CrazyLemon> je namenjena razvijalcem
<kubanc> a se je ze kdo vprasal ce je pametno googlu posredovati toliko informacij o sebi?
<nafisa> kubanc, boli me kurac
<nafisa> itak ga nimam
<nafisa> :D
<kubanc> a kurcA?
<CrazyLemon> <ennov> Imam eno vprašanje:Pri gonilnikih pravi, da je nameščen vendar ni v uporabi. (11.4 ubuntu)
<CrazyLemon> sej imaš spodaj nekje gumb OMOGOČI oz. ACTIVATE :)
<nafisa> evo ... el komandante vse ve
<ennov> Piše sam odstrani
<nafisa> to gledaš sistem->skrbništvo->dodatni gonilniki
<CrazyLemon> torej si ga že prej omogočil ?
<nafisa> Omogočanje lastniškega gonilnika
<nafisa> Za uporabo lastniških gonilnikov:
<nafisa>    1.
<nafisa>       					
<nafisa>       Press System ▸ Administration ▸ Additional Drivers.
<nafisa>       				
<nafisa>    2.
<nafisa>       					
<nafisa>       Poiščite gonilnik, ki bi ga želeli omogočiti in preberite opis.
<nafisa>       				
<nafisa>    3.
<nafisa>       					
<nafisa>       Za omogočitev gonilnika pritisnite gumb Omogoči. Po potrebi vnesite svoje geslo.
<ennov> Ja in piše: ta gonilnik je omogočen, vendar ni v uporabi  gumb desno je pa samo ODSTRANI
<CrazyLemon> nafisa seriously...PASTE FCKING BIN
<uni4dfx> ennov a maš ATI kartico?
<nafisa> torej ... če ni v uporabi ...
<nafisa> ga sistem že ne rabi, ne?
<nafisa> ja, ok, el komandante
<ennov> nvidia 7200
<uni4dfx> ennov sam požen nvidia-xconfig
<ennov> bom poskusil
<uni4dfx> mit sudo natürlich
<CrazyLemon> al pa probaj če res ni v uporabi :)
<uni4dfx> ma kdo kak kul slovenski video za na reddit?
<ennov> janez@bom:~$ sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ennov> [sudo] password for janez:
<ennov> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<ennov> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<ennov>                   Device section "Default Device" must have a Driver line.
<ennov> tole je ratal
 * uni4dfx sovraži nvidio
<uni4dfx> ok počak zdej mal :D
<CrazyLemon> ennov em..si rebootal po tem ko se je gonilnik namestil ?
<ennov> bom tud to naredu
<uni4dfx> WHAT
<uni4dfx> -__-
<CrazyLemon> jah če ga je sam inštalirau pa ni rebootal
<CrazyLemon> pol itak da ni v uporabi
<uni4dfx> ja vem
<uni4dfx> sam mi ni na pamet padl da Å¡e ni probu reseterat :D
<CrazyLemon> it happens
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sam zdej bo nvidia driver borked
<CrazyLemon> in ne bo sploh mogu prit not v natty
<CrazyLemon> :p
<uni4dfx> bo delal
<uni4dfx> sam pomoje sploh nav nazaj pršu k nas ne rab več :D
<CrazyLemon> his loss!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> ja
<nafisa> lol
<uni4dfx> k je lih nafisa oblubla zastojn pir
<uni4dfx> jebiga bo pač ostal brez
<nafisa> kje?
<nafisa> kaj?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa si Å¡la pol v pipo?
<nafisa> ni blo
<uni4dfx> prej na private
<uni4dfx> kaj se zdej norčuješ
<nafisa> je bil sam andrejz
<nafisa> pa je šel že, ko sem v LJ prišla
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sam on? no way..kje pa je bil veliki modri kit ?
<nafisa> mobi dick?
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> vratio se Å¡ime
<ennov> ja sem že nazaj . stanje pa je nespremenjeno
<nafisa> je jedel sveže ribew
<uni4dfx> ennov no zdej požen tist ko sm ti prej reku
<uni4dfx> a kako sm spet benan na 4chanu... pa to ni res
<nafisa> muahahaha, uni4dfx ... kaj se sekiraš za igrceeeeeee???????
<uni4dfx> ma že drugič v 2 dneh
<nafisa> saj je prav
 * uni4dfx požuga nafisi
<nafisa> sam Å¡e 4 ure mam elektriko :S
<uni4dfx> lol a si iz severne koreje k ponoč izklopjo
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> ne veš tega?
<uni4dfx> 나도 알아
<nafisa> ne pa ne veš
<uni4dfx> :P
<ennov> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<ennov> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<ennov> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<ennov> Drgač tam napiše isto
<uni4dfx> ennov no to je kul
<uni4dfx> zdej pa Å¡e 1x rebooti
<nafisa> nočko :D
<nafisa> uni4dfx, prenavljajo neki elektro infrastrukturo po lj
<uni4dfx> oh shit
<nafisa> mi ponoč od 2h-6h ne bomo mel elektrike ...
<uni4dfx> upam da navjo pr nas :D
<uni4dfx> fak 4 ure mi ne bo UPS držu
<nafisa> pri kolegu na kodeljevem ne bojo mel v četrtek od 22h-2h
<nafisa> od 2-6h mi še nekako leži
<nafisa> ne bom tv gledala
<nafisa> bom na kompu gledala kak film
<nafisa> pa na telefončič si bom dala kak film
<CrazyLemon> al pa da greš recimo spat :>
<nafisa> ne bi
<nafisa> sem hotla rečt, da imam pralni stroj za pazit
<nafisa> ma itak ne bo elektrike :D
<nafisa> moj golaž se bo v skrinjici odtalil
<nafisa> bemu
<CrazyLemon> ennov a dela?
<ennov> rebotu sem pa je isto.
<uni4dfx> ma ne more bit isto
<CrazyLemon> ennov vpiši tole v terminal
<uni4dfx> dej to teb pomoje dela že skos :D
<CrazyLemon> /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<CrazyLemon> pa skopiraj vsebino na pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> in nato link nazaj nam
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx exactly :)
<uni4dfx> al pa če preprosto požene glxgears ? :D
<CrazyLemon> tudi to lahko ja
<CrazyLemon> sam to ni fancy
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> kaj da ne :D
<CrazyLemon> naah
<uni4dfx> kaj je lahk bol fancy od vrtečih se zobnikov
<CrazyLemon> kle dobiš 'Unity support: yes'
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> pr glxinfo |grep Direct tud
<CrazyLemon> tist je bl fancy pa pika
<nafisa> fanta?
<ennov> tale unity bojo že dodelal pa bo. sej drgač vse dela tko, da no kej preveč čaral.
<CrazyLemon> ennov če ti dela unity pomeni da ti tudi driverji delajo :)
<nafisa> uni4dfx, ne unih zobnikov dajat
<nafisa> ko so bedni
<nafisa> zakaj samo 7 MB/s prenaša na telefon?
<uni4dfx> bod vesela da ti tolk :D
<ennov> sej ne večino uporabljam gnome 3
<uni4dfx> men tolk dela samba :D
<nafisa> uni4dfx, to je počaaaassssss
<nafisa> ko sem bla na optiki, mi je film z neta prej dol potegnil
<CrazyLemon> nafisa dej se obnaši..gosta mamo!
<nafisa> ok :X
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> kdaj za vraga mi bo siol dodelil statični ip
<nafisa> drug let
<nafisa> grrrrrrrr
<nafisa> ločljivost videa ni podprta :((
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon lol a čakat morš :D
<uni4dfx> pr T-2 dobiš takoj
<uni4dfx> js mam 3 :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx pri amisu tudi takoj
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa 24ur že mimo pa niti replya nism dobu na mail
<uni4dfx> ja welcome to siol
<nafisa> oooooooo
<CrazyLemon> Prošnjo za statični IP naslov, iz katere naj bo razvidno uporabniško ime ali šifra kupca, pošljete po faksu na številko 080 8082 ali na naslov Telekom Slovenije d.d., Oddelek za naročniška razmerja, Stegne 19, 1000 Ljubljana ali skenirano na info@telekom.si.
<CrazyLemon> W T F
<CrazyLemon> a zdej Å¡e faks moram poslat al kaj
<CrazyLemon> joj amis zakaj sem te zapustil
<nafisa> Å¡lika pac
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj se sam prtožuješ :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah kaj pa naj????
<CrazyLemon> odkar sm na siolu sem tako zamorjen
<CrazyLemon> in vidim smisel življenja le če se pritožujem
<sasa84> vidm ja
 * sasa84 poskuša razumet CrazyLemon 
 * uni4dfx razume CrazyLemon-a
 * CrazyLemon se sprašuje zakaj me saša poskuša razumet tako da se dotika notranje strani stegna :/
 * uni4dfx se umika iz debate
<nafisa> rofl
<nafisa> 220 je zakon
<CrazyLemon> na..pa sm poslal mail Å¡e na tehnicna.pomoc :D
<CrazyLemon> jao ker neumn reply majo
<CrazyLemon> z vašim elektronskim sporočilom je bila avtomatično prijavljena napaka z ID številko: ...
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da je neki z mailom narobe
<CrazyLemon> :)
 * sasa84 CrazyLemon težave nč ne rajcajo... pač ni njen tip :P
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda!
<sasa84> pač...
<sasa84> so mi všeč drugačni moški ;)
<CrazyLemon> če pričakuješ da bom užaljen..te moram razočarat... :p
<sasa84> ne ne...nočm d si užaljen...midva že veva kok pr naju stvari stojijo oziroma ne stojijo :P
<sasa84> hihi
<nafisa> men so tut všeč drugači moški
<nafisa> z manj trdimi bradavičkami :D
<CrazyLemon> pfffft
<CrazyLemon> you love it..and you know it
<sasa84> lol
<nafisa> tvoje so pretrde
<nafisa> pa premale
<nafisa> sorry
 * sasa84 je v prednosti
<nafisa> pa prekosmate, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> no da ne bomo enga nipple contesta priredil..pa bomo vidl kdo ma kake!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a me izzivaš pr bradavičkah?!
 * CrazyLemon potiho pove nafisi da saša ma tudi kosmate niple :S
 * sasa84 nima kosmatih niplov :P
<CrazyLemon> lies all lies
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, obnaši se ... goste mamo
<CrazyLemon> res je
<nafisa> pa govoriš, da ma ženska kosmate nišle
<nafisa> prosim te
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> XD
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti vrjetn pol še kej druzga papcaš poleg salamce pa sliv...če me izzivaš pr bradavičkah
 * sasa84 sumi, da je CrazyLemon shemale
<nafisa> :o
<CrazyLemon> no..pa ga ni več
<nafisa> lej, kr psizdu je :D
<CrazyLemon> niple contest it is!!
<nafisa> spizdu*
<sasa84> čikpavza
<sasa84> <-- ma bolš niple kt CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nipl -> http://www.2kgs.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/hairy-nipple.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :S
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, saj vemo, da je to tvoj
<sasa84> bumbar, a ne vidš d so to tvoji nipli?!
<nafisa> ne njen
<nafisa> ne se zdaj sprenevedat
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kak pa ti veš če še nisi vidla njenga nipla??? :>
<sasa84> a si vidla kok ma starikave roke?
<nafisa> ti js povem, da to ni njen nipl
<nafisa> ona ma VEČJE JOŠKE
<nafisa> kdo je reku, da nism vidla???????
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, morm te razočarat... nafisa ve kakšni so moji nipli :P
<CrazyLemon> JAZ!
<CrazyLemon> haha..prihranita vajine zgodbe za kakšno knjižnico ter Urico zgodbic
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> ma ne...ne bove nč izdale
<nafisa> sasa84, ta nima pojma
<CrazyLemon> ni kaj izdat
<nafisa> jst že mam izdano
<sasa84> nafisa, glavn d sve se midve mele fajn ;)
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa excuse me
<CrazyLemon> grem božat svoje čudovite niple
<nafisa> pesniško zbirko :D
<CrazyLemon> hahaha :))
<nafisa> dej, CrazyLemon
<sasa84> kr fajn se prešlatej, če maš kšno bulco CrazyLemon ...
<nafisa> sploh niso tok čudoviti, ko ti misliš
<CrazyLemon> res je..Å¡e bol so :$
<sasa84> nafisa, ta CrazyLemon je mal povn samga sebe a? :P
<CrazyLemon> adiou
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> lej, ko gre tv gledat
<sasa84> ni čudn d ni izpita naredu, če se pa skoz po niplih boža :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti si sam lubosumna ker nimaš tko dobrih niplov
<nafisa> ziher hustler
<CrazyLemon> ni hustlerja
<CrazyLemon> sam playboy tv :S
<nafisa> al pa satisfakšn
 * CrazyLemon bbl
<nafisa> na siolu je satisfekšn
<sasa84> on gleda rad shemale
<nafisa> in to že v standardni shemi
<nafisa> ajaaaaaaaa
<sasa84> mhm
<nafisa> sasa84, nism vedla
<sasa84> sej štekaš...če ma prjatle pa hude niple...veš kok je ura pr njem
<nafisa> e, si mi odprla oči
<nafisa> sploh nisem pomisnla na to
<nafisa> a zato ma manj ko 80 kil
<nafisa> bemu sunacd
<sasa84> mhm...
<sasa84> a ti ni blo mal sumljiv d se tko spozna na ženske čevlje pa gardeobo?
<nafisa> pa je res sumljivo
<sasa84> mhm....
<upd> blah kakšna dobra sci-fi seriaj
<upd> serija ?
<zgaga> taken
<sasa84> kšn dobr film? :P
<zgaga> ze gledo kdo?
<upd> !g imdb taken
<Pepelka> Taken (2008) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0936501/
<nafisa> ne obstajajo dobre sciFi serije
<upd> !g hunt to kill
<Pepelka> Hunt to Kill (2010) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1563719/
<upd> to si poglejte :D
<upd> njbol retarded film :)
<nafisa> oboje sem že pogledala
<upd> taj drugi je tko bedn majkemi
<nafisa> human centipede :D
<zgaga> upd: to ni ta 'taken' katerga sem mislil
<upd> wem ja kerga si mislu
<upd> un je bil ql, če se prav spomnim
<zgaga> ufoti, nezemljani...
<upd> čene pa knigo u roke
<upd> ijaa
<nafisa> sem 3 filme gledala
<nafisa> k majo naslov taken
<nafisa> unga na linku
<nafisa> http://www.podnapisi.net/taken-2002-podnapisi-p187857
<Pepelka> Taken (2002) - S01E02 - Slovenski podnapisi
<nafisa> tega
<nafisa> 'a +e enga
<nafisa> pa Å¡
<nafisa> Å¡e**
 * nafisa is away: Pridna sem ... ne moti!
 * nafisa gre spat
<nafisa> lepo se mejte
<nafisa> nočko vsem!
<nafisa> tudi CrazyLemon tebi
<nafisa> papa :*****
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9nUaWvbSos
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;VOLIM TE BUDALO MALA - FRANO LASIĆ&#x202c;&rlm;
<sasa84_> ah ja...
<CrazyLemon> ne moreš spat zaradi kosmatih niplov? :S
<CrazyLemon> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-BowGwJhEztI/Thy9uCI8VhI/AAAAAAAAAOs/Co-Yh7Ufyd0/AnimationGPlus2_b.gif
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, razmišlam o čiku, ne niplih :P
<CrazyLemon> FUCKING EPIC!!!!!!!
<sasa84_> o Å¡it
<CrazyLemon> a ni hudo :D
<uni4dfx> a je možno da flash decompiler zajebe kak del kode in pol stvar ne deluje točno tko kot je v originalu?
<CrazyLemon> možno je
<CrazyLemon> ampak prašanje je
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga se sploh ukvarjaš z flashem
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19fcN3VaXs4&feature=fvwrel
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Monty Python - Prejudice.&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti maš siol box ne ?
<sasa84> noup
<CrazyLemon> demit
<uni4dfx> a je pr vas tud vroče za popizdit
<CrazyLemon> trenutno ne :D
<sasa84> je ja...vroče
<sasa84> :))))
<sasa84> nč, jst grem spat ;)
<sasa84> pridni bodte in lahkonočko :***
<CrazyLemon> acpitz-virtual-0
<CrazyLemon> Adapter: Virtual device
<CrazyLemon> temp1:       +57.0°C  (crit = +75.0°C)
<uni4dfx> +41°C pr men
#ubuntu-si 2011-07-13
<nafisa> kwa je Å¡ef smotan ... morm it v center
<napsy> jutro
<vatts> Banda, mam VELIK problem
<vatts> :)
<vatts> sicer ni veze z linux pa to
<vatts> je pa z videji
<vatts> imam v premiere film, k sem ga zlagal z fotkami
<vatts> fotke sem že prej resizal na 1920 dožline
<vatts> torej, zdej mam fullHD muvič, 1920*1080... ki ima... 20 GIGABAJTOV!
<vatts> kje nej ga stisnem kej? ;)
<napsy> zakodiraj ga s kodekom
<LorD_DDooM_> avidemux zna konvertat
<vatts> http://pastebin.com/GkF7XJEZ
<Pepelka> <vatts> mam to:  <vatts> cinepak codec by radius  <vatts> dv (24p advanced)  <va - Pastebin.com
<vatts> te kodeke mam v premiere cs4
<vatts> ampak noben ni 1920*1080 :S
<vatts> pravzaprav
<vatts> fu, jst bom nek sprobal
<vatts> nek sm zajebal :))
<CrazyLemon> lets reboot for static ip
<CrazyLemon> kako za vraga dovolim ICMP pakete na sinopeu?
<CrazyLemon> useless piece of junk
<vatts> kako:
<vatts> 1. kupiš WRT54GL
<vatts> 2. naložiš DD-WRT
<vatts> 3. kloniraš Sinopejev MAC address
<vatts> 4. razbiješ sinope
<vatts> 5. konfiguriraš DD-WRT kot modem + router
<vatts> 6. dovoliš ICMP pakete
<vatts> 7. uživaš :)
<vatts> CrazyLemon, ^^
<vatts> :D
<CrazyLemon> mam wrt54gl smartass :>
<vatts> no ok
<vatts> potem preskočiš prvi in drugi korak :D
<CrazyLemon> emm..icmp protocol nima določenega porta na katerem deluje ne?
<CrazyLemon> oh kera komplikacija za dovolit icmp pakete
<CrazyLemon> 4 	ICMP 	0.0.0.0 	1:65535 	192.168.1.2 	1:65535
<CrazyLemon> ma kdo kako idejo zakaj tole ne worka
<CrazyLemon> 0.0.0.0 je source ip.... 192.168.1.2 je pa destination
<CrazyLemon> no wan? :S
<vatts> CrazyLemon, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRiU9EVtFdU :D
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Maja Keuc - No One (Slovenia)&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> vatts that doesnt help me :S
<kubanc> a je ze kdo kdaj popravljal PS3?
<uni4dfx> not really
<uni4dfx> kaj pa je narobe
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ti si smart ti boš vedu
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> 4  ICMP  0.0.0.0  1:65535  192.168.1.2  1:65535
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> ma kdo kako idejo zakaj tole ne worka
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> 0.0.0.0 je source ip.... 192.168.1.2 je pa destination
<CrazyLemon> za ICMP pakete da se onemogoči filtriranje :)
<uni4dfx> se da ja
<uni4dfx> a maš disabled?
<CrazyLemon> očitno je disabled če ne gre pingat :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak mene zanimače je prav da je destination ip 192.168.1.2
<CrazyLemon> al moram kle dat wan ip ?
<CrazyLemon> sam wan ni..ker pol itak NAT spremeni glavo paketa
<uni4dfx> to je IP k bi ga rad pingu al kaj
<CrazyLemon> želim enableat icmp promet :)
<CrazyLemon> pa moram naredit pravilo ki bo to omogočalo :)
<uni4dfx> ja
<uni4dfx> sam mislm da boš to mogu narest v /etc/sysctl.conf
<uni4dfx> če je kje izkloplen je tm
<kubanc> uni4dfx, imam red screen of death na PS3
<CrazyLemon> lol..pust ti to..ti sam men povej.. če je prav da je v pravilu destination IP  LAN IP računalnika
<uni4dfx> ma nč ne boš mogu narest če je v kernelu izkloplen icmp :D
<uni4dfx> čeprov mogoče ni
<uni4dfx> ti hočeš pingat 192.168.1.2 iz... ?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> nikjer nism napisal da želim pingat
<uni4dfx> povej bol točno kaj hočš narest pol :D
<CrazyLemon> niti da je to na mojem pcju...js ustvarjam pravilo na modemu/routerju
<CrazyLemon> da mi omogoča icmp promet
<CrazyLemon> in ker so pri iskratelu zelo "pametni" se to ne da preprosto omogočit :D
<uni4dfx> poglej v security settings al pa kej, zihr je izkloplen zarad "varnostnih razlogov"
<uni4dfx> mogoče se sploh ne bo dal vklopt
<CrazyLemon> sej v 'security' se do omogoči
<CrazyLemon> ampak pod IP filtering -incoming
<CrazyLemon> po mojem logičnem mnenju :D
<kubanc> a veste kje prodajajo kable al pa ksn eyterni prikljucek za 2.5 incha diske?
<uni4dfx> a ni fora filtriranja da stvari izklopla? :P
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ni nikjer "Enable ICMP []" :)
<uni4dfx> izklapla*
<uni4dfx> kubanc techtrade maybe
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx že..ampak pri njih je logika taka
<CrazyLemon> OUTGOING traffic - all alowed - napiši filter za blocked
<CrazyLemon> INCOMING traffic - all blocked - napiši filter za allow
<uni4dfx> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> When the firewall is enabled on a WAN or LAN interface, all incoming IP traffic is BLOCKED. However, some IP traffic can be ACCEPTED by setting up filters.
<CrazyLemon> sej pravim..ISKRATEL :)
<uni4dfx> lol ja ok pol bi mogl bit tist prov ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni :S     ker Å¡e vedno ne gre pingat
<CrazyLemon> a moram rebootat modem?
<uni4dfx> kva pa vem, iskratel je... mogoče morš
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da je to potrebno..ker odpiranje portov dela brez rebootanja
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ti k si tok anti g+
<CrazyLemon> evo ti razlog zakaj je bolš k fb
<CrazyLemon> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-BowGwJhEztI/Thy9uCI8VhI/AAAAAAAAAOs/Co-Yh7Ufyd0/AnimationGPlus2_b.gif
<uni4dfx> sej nikakor ne dvomim v to da je bolš k FB
<uni4dfx> sam sit sm tega da kr ene tuje firme pobirajo vse moje podatke in jih pol prodajajo naprej
<andrejz> @uni4dfx: se strinjam. Slovenska firma naj naprej prodaja (po mo
<andrejz> (po možnosti kakšen SCT, da se stečaja reši) :D
<uni4dfx> kaj pa bo SCT zaene podatke zbiru? kolkrat sm lopato prjel v roke?
<bobe__> ja kul je
<bobe__> eh, napačno okence, sori :)
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> tisto pravilo ne dela
<CrazyLemon> jebemti iskratel
<CrazyLemon> http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_optimus_3d-review-609.php
<Pepelka> LG Optimus 3D preview: First look, in stereo - GSMArena.com
<CrazyLemon> najs :()
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<tnm_> Google Račun za xxx@gmail.com je onemogočen.
<tnm_> V ta račun se ne boste mogli prijaviti ali ga uporabiti za dostop do nobenih Googlovih izdelkov ali storitev.
<tnm_> krneki
<tnm_> vnesem letnico da je drustvo mlajse od 13 let in mi to javi...
<tnm_> :S
<CrazyLemon> lol
<tnm_> katastrofa...
<tnm_> in zdej morm jst njim da moja kreditno kartico da se enkrat vzpostavijo moj racun...
<CrazyLemon> Ker pri Virtual Servers v NAT opciji modem nima možnosti ICMP prometa, je edina rešitev DMZ na vaš ip naslov.
<CrazyLemon> L O L
<CrazyLemon> in short..sinope privzeto  zavrača ICMP in ne moreš nič spremenit glede tega :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon uživaš v siolu? :D
 * uni4dfx pokes CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx veri mač
<CrazyLemon> Marcel @ 080 1000 je moj novi BFF
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> spet me je sonce opeklo
<nafisa> ne bom hodla več peš ... dokler bo tko nažigalo
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ti me pa čist presenečaš
<nafisa> ???
<nafisa> zakaj, CrazyLemon ???
<CrazyLemon> jah k si prišla sm si govorila da obožuješ kleti ter temne prostore..zdej pa po soncu okol hodiš
<CrazyLemon> čist sm ponosen nate :$
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> ja, peš grem, namesto z busom, ne?
<nafisa> saj večino peš hodm
<nafisa> pošuka ... kar gledam, kje so šumniki ... k na telefonu jih ne pišem
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/britanec-zadel-sanjskih-185-milijonov-evrov/261860
<Pepelka> Britanec zadel sanjskih 185 milijonov evrov :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> madr fakr :(
<nafisa> js bi tut
<CrazyLemon> men je dovol 1%
<nafisa> ja, jst bi bla tut s tem zadovoljna, ja
<nafisa> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/homofobne-moske-najbolj-vzburjajo-gejevski-pornofilmi/260034
<Pepelka> Homofobne moške najbolj vzburjajo gejevski pornofilmi :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> lies
<nafisa> jst pa mislim, da je neki na tem :D
<CrazyLemon> mislim..čist možno je da so nekateri moški izkusili moško ljubezen in zatem ratali homofobi..
<CrazyLemon> ampak na splošno dvomim da moške vzburjajo gejevski pornofilim če le ti moški niso geji :)
<nafisa> kok sm jst zmatrana
<CrazyLemon> zdej bo saša pršla pa boš sveža k rož'ca
<nafisa> misleš?
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<Grega> oh no!! nekdo je dobil mojih 185mio!!
<Grega> CrazyLemon: vidis zdaj! si dobil pijaco od njega?!
<uni4dfx> lol wtf http://pics.kuvaton.com/kuvei/and_microsoft_once_again_expands_its_empire.jpg
<Grega> srednja zascita
<Grega> :)
<BigWhale> Je bil vceri kdo na sestanku?
<nafisa> BigWhale, bil
<nafisa> andrejz je bil
<nafisa> in šel, preden sem prišla v LJ
<nafisa> slabo ti tole organiziraš :D
<BigWhale> jaz na zalost nisem mogel
<nafisa> ja, si rekel, ja
<nafisa> js pa tut ... sem bla vezana na fotra pa vlak
<nafisa> tako da ...
<nafisa> itak pa pol tam bol ko ne poslušam, če sem že
<nafisa> pa drejca zajebavam prek irca
<nafisa> a ni "tuja vrsta" SciFi?
<upd> science fiction
<upd> to ni tuja vrsta
<nafisa> a ni scifi?
<nafisa> haha ... ker post na FB
<nafisa> to je zih največja budala ever----->http://www.facebook.com/profil​e.php?id
<nafisa> to je zih največja budala ever-----> http://www.facebook.com/profil​e.php?id
<nafisa> aja, saj tud tko da
<zgaga> Zahtevana stran ne obstaja.
<nafisa> a da ne?
<nafisa> a pol nimaš FBja?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> joj nafisa bjonda nafisa
<nafisa> kaj je?
<nafisa> (saj ni treba vsem vedet, da sem v resnici blond, no!)
<Grega> lol
<CrazyLemon> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-pzBWQfAWxzc/ThyuO5-OQRI/AAAAAAAAAQ4/hKPjH2Q6Vio/h301/fbg.jpg
<napsy> heh lol
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> a pepelka ni mela pravice glasovanja? :P
<CrazyLemon> pepelka je ciganka
<CrazyLemon> tko da..ne :D
<nafisa> ne pa ni!
<nafisa> mihaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ... CL je reku, da je Pepelka cigankaaaaaa
<BigWhale> jest mam same probleme
<nafisa> kake probleme, BigWhale ???
<BigWhale> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=654564
<nafisa> maš gor 11.10 pa ti ne dela? :D
<BigWhale> bugaste!
<nafisa> will successfully crash python
<nafisa> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> jah nehi se igrat z evolution pa ne boš mel probleme ;)
<nafisa> problemov, CrazyLemon ... problemov :P
<CrazyLemon> sorry grammar nazzi
<CrazyLemon> /s/probleme/problemov
<nafisa> mal te pa loh zafrkavam, noooooooo
<CrazyLemon> ni mi do zafrkavanja ker sm se lih zbudu pa še vroče mi je
<nafisa> lih zbudu?
<nafisa> :\
<CrazyLemon> jp
<nafisa> jst sem že ob 7ih zjutr delala
<CrazyLemon> a bdsmjevci so že tko zgodi aktivni?
<CrazyLemon> en hitr torture pred službo ?
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> saj ni blo nič bdsm ... je blo samo delo za službo
<BigWhale> za ene je ze vstajanje pred sedmo kr bdsm
<BigWhale> :>
<nafisa> odvisno, kolk si prej spal
<nafisa> jst sem spala ... 8 ur
<nafisa> skor, no
<nafisa> 7,5
<zgaga> 11.5 for me
<CrazyLemon> grem js izvajat bdsm na kolesu
<nafisa> uživaj v izvajanju
<nafisa> mater, sem se najedla solate
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/40455_4he62/mol-podjebavanje.jpg
<upd> tolk je vroče da se še prdnt ne upam k seb unel use
<uni4dfx> a nimate klime doma
<uni4dfx> sej se jo dobi že za 75€ lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1169-1: APT vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1169-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1166-1: OProfile vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1166-1/
<upd> kkakšna klima :D
<upd> napsy;
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1169-1: APT vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1169-1/
<kubanc> a kdo ve, se da ubuntu one sinhronizirati ob tocno dolecni uri?
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu
<upd> !g ubuntu one sync at specified time
<Pepelka> UbuntuOne/Bugs - Ubuntu Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs
<upd> !g ubuntu one sync at time
<Pepelka> UbuntuOne/Bugs - Ubuntu Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs
<upd> !g ubuntu one sync at time result:2
<Pepelka> UbuntuOne/PhoneSync - Ubuntu Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/PhoneSync/
<upd> !g ubuntu one sync at time result:3
<upd> !g ubuntu one sync at time result:4
<Pepelka> UbuntuOne/PhoneSync - Ubuntu Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/PhoneSync/
<Pepelka> ubuntu one sync on Tutorial, How to&#39;s for ubuntu one sync on ... http://tutorial.downloadatoz.com/download/ubuntu+one+sync.html
<CrazyLemon> nova max. hitrost! 46.1km/h    ! :D
<upd> + nova frizura
<CrazyLemon> frizura je vedno odlična :>
<upd> :)
<upd> a to maš specjalko
<CrazyLemon> ah kje..da bi mel specjalko bi mel max hitrost okrog 65-70+
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a mislš d smo po župi prplaval d bi verjel? :P
<CrazyLemon> pa mel bi X odgrnin ter Y zlomov
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej bom pokazal GPS log
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa grem pico delat
<CrazyLemon> brb
<upd> :)
<nafisa> lahko noč
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: kaj pa furaš poj?
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93XbM3HrdN8d sviii pjevajuuu a ja ne čujeemmm
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Miso Kovac - Svi pjevaju ja ne cujem&#x202c;&rlm;
<upd> !t sl en povzroči
<Pepelka> cause
<sasa84> upd, take stvari dej raj v osnovno obliko
<sasa84> !t sl en povročiti
<Pepelka> povročiti
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> !t sl en povzročiti
<Pepelka> cause
<sasa84> zkaj pa rabš?
<zdobersek> to cause
<upd> sj je oboje v bazi... :) ma tko neki mi napake povzroča :P
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM gorskega..oz treking
<upd> z gorskim 50xD kolk pa gume tuljo :P
<CrazyLemon> ma ne tulijo tolko..samo ni najbl stabilen :D
<zdobersek> ma z gorcem lahk gre se hitrej k s specialko
<zdobersek> k je gorc bolj stabilen
<CrazyLemon> sej..en znanec ki ma res odličnega gorskega
<CrazyLemon> gre 60-70
<CrazyLemon> brez problemov
<zdobersek> ce mas res tiste hostarske gume
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dobr gorc ja ....povprecen ne :)
<CrazyLemon> dobr gorc = 1000+ €
<zdobersek> ce si pa dost domac na specialki pa lahk na dobrih spustih tud na 100 spravis
<CrazyLemon> no to ne verjamem :)
<zdobersek> verjem ;)
<CrazyLemon> ne bom ;)
<LorD_DDooM>  Saj Contadorja so enkrat ujeli na avtocesti, ko se je 90 km/h za enim avtom Å¡lepal
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kZSzB4kEE8
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Tour de France Stage 8 Descent Cormet de roselend&#x202c;&rlm;
<zdobersek> ne Contadorja, Cippolinija
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi en znanc se je vozu 90km/h
<CrazyLemon> se je pa Å¡lepal za kamionom :D
<CrazyLemon> sam 100 km/h je Å¡e ohoho :)
<CrazyLemon> in  to da si "domac" na specialki ni realna hitrost
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> 135 kmh tud gre za avtom, na spustu
<zdobersek> grem se tt video poiskat
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-Pl-H3UJJg
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Wielrennen - Theo Bos met 140 km per uur op Mallorca&#x202c;&rlm;
<upd> pa z vetrom v hrbet
<upd> kar ti seveda nič ne pomaga pri taki hitrosti.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to so profesionalci :)
<zdobersek> tud en zavaljen bajs lahk take hitrosti dosega :)
<zdobersek> sam na kolo se mora spravt.
<sasa84> ah tipi...k bi človk vedu kaj vam špila v glav...
<CrazyLemon> to je pa ja simple
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dokaz sam zate http://goo.gl/L5WnN
<Pepelka> Tracks - WorkSmart CardioTrainer
<CrazyLemon> pa kok sm danes  ustrašu eno žensko k je tekla
<CrazyLemon> ni pričakovala da se bom mimo nje peljal
<CrazyLemon> pa je kr skočla v zrak
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, si pa neki počas vozu
<CrazyLemon> jah v hrib sm se peljau :)
<sasa84> jaz sem šla tud 45km do predjam. gradu, k je ubitačn klanc in za ke in za nazaj...
<upd> zdej pa vemo kje si doma tralalal
<sasa84> upd, ja pol pa prid pogledat ;)
<upd> :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 em..js se nism vozu z avtom :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1167-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1167-1/
<kubanc> a ma kdo na kliku NLB varcevalni racun?
<upd> ma brat ja.. why
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1169-1: APT vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1169-1/
<kubanc> kako naredis prenakazilo iz osebnega racuna na varcevalni racun preko klika
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst tud ne
<kubanc> a naredis z poloznico BN02?
<upd> ne vem :d
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 avtobus se tudi ne Å¡teje
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> isto k ostalo pomojem..
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj nek težiš... hočm ti sam rečt da s takmi rezultati se ni za hvalt, če nrdiš 24km v slabih dveh urah :P
<kubanc> bom probal zdele nakazat pa da vidm ju3 al bo al ne...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej se ne hvalim..samo hotu sm ti dokazat da sm se res peljau 46km/h :>
<CrazyLemon> če bi se hotu hvalit bi ti pokazal tist od 70+ km :D
<sasa84> ja in? :P
<sasa84> čez planinske ride gre k sneto :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si ti dost na slo-tech? k imaš slo-techovsko navado
<CrazyLemon> trollanje :>
<sasa84> kwa,a zdej se boš sekiru ceu večer zarad tega, k te nismo vsi pohvall kaj si naredu al kaj? :P
<sasa84> jaz sem Å¡la 1x tko hitr, d so me policaji na radar dobil :P
<sasa84> kubanc, mislm d je to una položnca, k je zdej kao na novo...
<kubanc> UPN SEPA?
<sasa84> mislm d je upn ja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1167-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1167-1/
<sasa84> u glavnm... zdej par mescou d vidm te položnce, prej jih nism
<sasa84> drgač pa se da tud z z uno navadno položnco kam nakazat...
<kubanc> ja ne vem
<kubanc> zdle ni se nc prslo
<kubanc> vrjetno bo zjutri k se bodo transakcije izvedle..
<CrazyLemon> ste vidli da mamo hackerja na forumu?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/35071/#p35071
<Pepelka> ubuntu 11.04 -na dell latidude d531 wi-fi ne deluje (Stran 1) - Problemi s strojno opremo - Ubuntu.si forum
<CrazyLemon> js ga bom kr dodal v g+ 'hackers' krog
<sasa84> kubanc, mislm d so transakcije do 16h al 17h
<kubanc> 16.30
<kubanc> se mi zdi..
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a jst sm tud pr hekerjih, k sm udarla u tvoj komp? :P
<sasa84> kubanc, a ti odbojko špilaš? ;)
<kubanc> jap...
<sasa84> k zadni dni sam ene fotke objavlaš :P
<sasa84> zadne dni
<kubanc> wtd, kako pa ves?
<kubanc> kje pa vidis?
<sasa84> kubanc z žogo, kubanc brez žoge, kubanc z majco, kubanc brez majce, kubanc v hlačah, kubanc...
<sasa84> fb stari, fb! :P
<kubanc> aja, sorci
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> brez hlač si hotla na konc napisat :P
<uni4dfx> woo po enem mescu mi je ratal skrekat flash program
<uni4dfx> preklet dekompajler je narobe prevedu
<CrazyLemon> kje je miha jebelacesta
<sasa84> kubanc, pustmo tist na konc :P
<kubanc> domišliji...
<sasa84> ej, pa kje je aljoško????
<sasa84> me ful zanima kok je z maturo
<CrazyLemon> kje pa misliš da je...jé
<kubanc> zapit v lokalu?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne bo tak smrkular no :(
<sedovsek> Gre kdo v petek na barcamp LJ? http://lanyrd.com/2011/barcamp-ljubljana/ ... http://barcamp.si
<Pepelka> BarCamp Ljubljana, 15th July 2011 | Lanyrd
<uni4dfx> za to sm pa že slišu
<uni4dfx> kaj je že to? :D
<sasa84> uni4dfx, ma zihr se ga sam zadevajo ;)
<CrazyLemon> na barcampu pa da se zadevajo..kje ti je pamet..BARcamp...pijejo ga ane
<sasa84> sedovsek, mal sem pogledala...o čem se gre?
<sasa84> bova Å¡la s CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> o IT-ju se gre :D
<sasa84> fensi :P
 * sasa84 je preveč butasta za take konference :P
<sedovsek> Podobno kot metalcamp, sam da je knowledge-related.
<CrazyLemon> a torej tudi tukaj se skače na glavo v sočo ???
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> hihihihihi
<sasa84> sedovsek, pa je vzdušje tud tako k na metalcampu? :P
 * sasa84 gre na čikpavzo
 * CrazyLemon gre jest melono
<kubanc> fak, mal mi je notebook freeznu
<kubanc> :S
<kubanc> caps lock pa num lock lucke so zacele utripat...
<uni4dfx> kubanc kernel panic
<upd> jap.
<uni4dfx> neumno vprašanje
<sasa84> nč, grem pančkat
<sasa84> pridni bodte
<sasa84> ;)))
<sasa84> nočk
<uni4dfx> a kdo ve kako se napiše v c/c++ program k bo znal brat iz standardnega vhoda na način
<uni4dfx> ./program < data
<uni4dfx> goodnite sasa
<sasa84> nočk uni4dfx
<upd> uni4dfx; kwa bi ti rad ? da zna brat argumente al kwa ?
<uni4dfx> upd ne, da bere stream v bistvu
<uni4dfx> če mu fajl not forwardiram
<upd> stdin
<upd> kwa
<Aseq> uni4dfx, vsakic ko pozenes program ti sistem ze sam odpre stdin, stdout, stderr
<upd> fgets
<Aseq> kot bi ze imel odprt file 'stdin'
<uni4dfx> aja to je v c++ pol preprost cin
<uni4dfx> got it
<uni4dfx> sitno je programirat v 3 programskih jezikih naenkrat :D
<uni4dfx> vse pomešaš
<CrazyLemon> uu zuni  piha
<upd> dej kilo vetra
<upd> mam dvd-je po sezoni od 5 do 1 v tortici ane
<upd> sm mislu če dam spodnjega na vrhu
<upd> pa tko za vse ponovim da bojo pol po vrsti :/
#ubuntu-si 2011-07-14
<uni4dfx> Å¡e kdo tle?
<nafisa> nekako mi je vroče ... pa se odločam, al ker je res vroče ... al je to zato, ker mam majco oblečeno
<kubanc> jov ej, a kdo ve ce posiljanje faksa kej košta?
<napsy> lp
<nafisa> aktualna
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/aElChT2UmwA
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Kingston - Pusti soncu v srce&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<nafisa> kubanc, ja, košta ... odvisno od ponudnika ...
<kubanc> ma za popizdt...
<kubanc> v gmail accountu sm dal RD da je drustvo mlajse od 13 let in zdej mi je zablokiralo celotno zadevo...
<kubanc> ne mores da vrjames..
<kubanc> fak...
<nafisa> ahjej
<nafisa> svoja leta bi mogu dat
<nafisa> ne una
<nafisa> bemu, pameten
<kubanc> ja lej, al ne rabjo prec zaklent account
<kubanc> bi lahko vsaj opozoril..
<kubanc> kdo pa bere terms of service..
<nafisa> ja ... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ...
<nafisa> s tem ko potrdiš, se strinjaš s tem?
<nafisa> in so te v bistvu s tem že opozorili?
<kubanc> ja al jst to vem...
<kubanc> samo al clovk pozabi...
<kubanc> nimam casa se tole brat
<nafisa> to si si pa pol sam kriv!
<kubanc> ne seri
<kubanc> a ti si sla brat ToS?
<nafisa> tos?
<kubanc> Terms of Service
<nafisa> ponavad jih sam na hit preletim ... ampak odprem pa
<nafisa> pa nikol nikjer nimam označeno, da sem mlajša od 18, kaj šele 13 let :D
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKF6nFzpHBU&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Guitar Oscillations Captured with iPhone 4&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> stupid network manager
<nafisa> saj ni tok neumn, no ...
<CrazyLemon> ja pa je
<nafisa> takega, ko so naredli ... tak pa je
<kubanc> a kdo ve kaksna je kej podpora ubuntu-ja glede USB/IDE-SATA adapterjev
<nafisa> počak še 2 uri ... da se vsi približn zbudijo
<nafisa> okna se mi tresejo ... fak, kaj delajo zunih
<vatts> kdo tukej kak MySQL geek? ;)
<bobe__> vatts:  google ;)
<vatts> bobe__, ja, za vspostavit ODBC na MySQL ja, kak pa nej zvem kak table name rabim za program, ki sta ga popravljala 2 geeka ki ga nista nikamor drgam dala ven, potem ne pomaga niti google :)
<vatts> razen če veš kak sniffat kaj gre v MySQL :D
<bobe__> error log od programa? če mogoče javi v stilu "ta in ta db /tabela ne obstaja"?
<vatts> ne
<vatts> nič ne javi
<vatts> on pošlje na ODBC
<vatts> vrjetno ODBC dalje
<vatts> # Ime ODBC povezave
<vatts> odbc_srv=temperatura;
<vatts> # Uporabniško ime za ODBC
<vatts> odbc_uname=temperatura;
<vatts> # Geslo za ODBC
<vatts> odbc_pswd=temperatura;
<vatts> #-----------------------------------#	
<vatts> # ID termometra
<vatts> termometer_id=2;
<vatts> to je vse kar ima morda zveze z tem
<CrazyLemon> jah mogoče je pa table name temperatura
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da je vse 'temperatura'
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bobe__> kaj takega morda pomaga?: http://www.issociate.de/board/post/18447/Sniffer_to_trace_ODBC_calls?.html
<Pepelka> Sniffer to trace ODBC calls?
<bobe__> nč, treba na ledeno kavo
<vatts> bobe__, thx, zna bit ;)
<vatts> CrazyLemon, sm sprobal
<vatts> zero records v zadnje pol ure
<vatts> logga pa na vsakih 10s :D
<vatts> bobe__, 0KB logfajl :D
<bobe__> vatts: pol pa http://www.ethereal.com/
<Pepelka> Ethereal: A Network Protocol Analyzer
<bobe__> al pa wireshark
<bobe__> pa snifaš vse, kar prileti ... pa cross your fingers :)
<vatts> insert into temperature.temperature(termometer_id,cas,temperatura,vlaga) values (cast(002 as signed),now(),cast(26.430 as decimal),cast(51.020 as decimal)); !!!!
<vatts> myODBC pluđin zna sniffat stvari :D
<vatts> databaza temperature
<vatts> tabela temperature :)
<vatts> bingo :D
<CrazyLemon> oooooh fck.. breaking bad is back again
<CrazyLemon> http://www.tvnext.si/shows/18164/episodes/181640401
<Pepelka> Breaking Bad S04E01 (Box Cutter) - TVNext.si
<CrazyLemon> awesome :D
<vatts> kak se spremeni field v PhpMyAdmin z INT na npr. decimal? :D
<vatts> nvm, najdo :D
<vatts> FÅ TIMANO :D
<bobe__> no viš, google vse ve :)
<vatts> nič googla :D
<vatts> sam debug log v MyODBC pluđinu
<vatts> pa zmozgat da hoče on pisat v temperature.temperature
<vatts> ne v temperatura.temperatura, kokr sm jst mislu :)
<vatts> ker to je blo več senzorjev na več kištah, od tot tudi termometer_id ;)
<Grega> matrfakr sn se najau!
<uni4dfx> woo nov 64bit flash za linuxa!
<uni4dfx> http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplatformruntimes/flashplayer11/flashplayer11_b1_install_lin_64_071311.tar.gz
<krusi> so jih zacel stepat kot po tekocem traku :)
<krusi> pa dejansko je vsaka novejsa verzija bolj stabilna
<andrejz> @krusi: zdaj ko jim gori pod nogami
<yang> hello nafisa
<nafisa> kaj kaj kaj???
<nafisa> kaj jst?
<yang> ;)
<nafisa> oj, yang
<nafisa> kaj mi mežikaš?
 * andrejz tud mežika nafisi
<nafisa> oj
<nafisa> a vam je vročina v glavo udarla?
<nafisa> a premalo pišem, da me tok ogovarjate? :D
<andrejz> a je tle kak Å¡tromar
<andrejz> kako se prevede netlisting v slovenščino?
<andrejz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netlist
<Pepelka> Netlist - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<nafisa> http://emf.mit.edu/afs/cs.pitt.edu/usr0/don/cadence/doc/amsenvug/images/85_NetlisterForm.gif
<nafisa> FF mi je spet začel tisto delat :((
<nafisa> kr neki se zacikla ...
<nafisa> pa mi procesor začne mlet
<CrazyLemon> fak kkok je fajn NE met 1mbps :D
<sasa84> kdo žiw kle? :P
<sasa84> zanima me kok bi se prevedel... effects box
<sasa84> kok je to v slov.?
<CrazyLemon> boks efektov
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> boks...
<sasa84> hm
<sasa84> boks za učinke
<CrazyLemon> lol :P
<CrazyLemon> okno je no :D
<CrazyLemon> al pa polje
<upd> okno učinkov.
<uni4dfx> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/naughty-night-cosplay-french-maid-lingerie-clothes-dress-costume-set-3-piece-40477
<uni4dfx> Å¡e kr ugodno
<Pepelka> Naughty Night Cosplay French Maid Lingerie Clothes Dress Costume Set (3-Piece) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-gs7dGj5D4
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Laroxx Project - Sunshine Love OFFICIAL HD(1080p)_xvid.wmv&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<sasa84> wuf wuf
<sasa84> it's gettin' hot in herreeeee, so take now all ur clothes...
<upd> ohjojj
<tnm_> jov ej, a kdo ve kako se tistemu rece ko recimo v wordu nocemo da gre text na naslednjo stran?
<CrazyLemon> a dejansko obstaja funkcija za predolgo besedilo? :D
<tnm_> me ne vem kako se ze tistemo rece..
<tnm_> da ne gre besedilo na naslednjo stram
<tnm_> ampak pritisnes enter ter ti naredi novo stran...
<tnm_> recimo ce dajes vmes tekst, ko bos presegel velikost strani ti ga avtomatsko vrze na drugo stran, tega pa nocem....
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bestworstadvice.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/1-1.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bestworstadvice.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/11.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<tnm_> fuck... gmail, spremenis ime katero hoces da se prikaze a on se zmeri isto stanca...
<tnm_> :S
<sasa84> ow
<upd> ellow
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVhXSIZjliM
<Pepelka> &#x202a;SZCZĘŚLIWA NOC&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<upd> ker jezik je to ?
<upd> aj poljski an
<Pepelka> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<miha> lol, ko bi ti slovenski mediji pucal svoje rss vire
<miha> Napaka pri branju iz vira 7minut The reference to entity  "tm" must end with the ';' delimiter.
<miha>  Napaka pri branju iz vira Žurnal24 The element type "br"  must be terminated by the matching end-tag "</br>".
<Seniorita> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://test.com/
<Seniorita> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<Seniorita> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<CrazyLemon> miha jebela cesta
<CrazyLemon> zakaj vsaka dva dni pepelka crkne?? :S
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Namestitev Big Bang Fotosvet-a  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5030/new/posts/
<sasa84> pepelka je umrčkala? :(
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9dpXHnJXaE carsko
<Pepelka> &#x202a;1964 Antique MODEM Live Demo&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<sasa84> miha, sej tko jaz furam...torrente dol vlečem pa to :P
<miha> sasa84: :D
<sasa84> a ne verjameš? :P
<miha> ne
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [rešeno] Namestitev Big Bang Fotosvet-a  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5030/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> olé!
<CrazyLemon> pa le dela
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: Fedora čez Ubuntu brez izgube podatkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5031/new/posts/
<sasa84> Chuck Norris je edini, ki ima iPhone s celim jabučkom....
<sasa84> LOL
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Fedora čez Ubuntu brez izgube podatkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5031/new/posts/
<Grega_> koga so danes na meji celega preiskali.. spet..?! :)
<vatts> _D
<Grega_> vsakic drugic me dajo na stran :)
<Grega_> slab drug dealer bi bil jaz
<Grega_> drog
<Grega_> u* :)
<Grega_> http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/iphci/if_you_could_compress_a_lifetime_worth_of_farts/
<Pepelka> If you could compress a lifetime worth of farts into a single fart, how far would the thrust propel you into the air? (if at all) : AskReddit
<skyx> lp
<uni4dfx> lp
<CrazyLemon> lp
<uni4dfx> oj
<uni4dfx> a še ne spiš
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> zdej grem
<uni4dfx> :P
#ubuntu-si 2011-07-15
<CrazyLemon> nč..najt :)
<nafisa> najt, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> odfuk
<bogdanov> oo
<uni4dfx> oj
<uni4dfx> bol ko je pozn bol je živahno
<nafisa> o, bogdanov ... srce :*
<bogdanov> ja tkoj to bravo olimpija in maribor
<bogdanov> o kvaj zj nafisa :* in uni4*
<bogdanov> :)
<uni4dfx> bogdanov sej lahko tab prtisneš pa ti nick do konca napiše :)
<uni4dfx> nč mal hekamo in podobno
<nafisa> noče
<nafisa> sem mu že 100x rekla
<nafisa> pa noče
<bogdanov> uni4* ni zanimiv
<uni4dfx> "zanimiv" v kakšnem smislu
<bogdanov> ma nevem
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> sam eni izgovori
<nafisa> sam da mu ni treba
<bogdanov> zjeban sm
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> js sm tut
<nafisa> pa se ne hvalim
<nafisa> :P
<bogdanov> sam res
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> pa ni več velikega modrega kita :D
<nafisa> kaj pomeni rsfc?
<nafisa> rest science fiction crap?
<nafisa> loll
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Fedora čez Ubuntu brez izgube podatkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5031/new/posts/
<kubanc> a je kdo tuki?
<napsy> jup
<kubanc> ej, ce hocem jst naredi out of office reply, bi mogu na strezniku naredit, da kadarkoli pride posta na dolocen elektronski naslov mora streznik poslati repla?
<kubanc> *reply?
<kubanc> ker trenutno se vsa posta sprejema na client racunalnik, in dokler ti ne naredis send/recieve, tudi out of office ne bo poslan...
<kubanc> je neki tazga?
<napsy> hum
<napsy> pojma nimam
<kubanc> ker zdele sm probaval
<kubanc> pa mi ni odgovorilo dokler nism kliknil na send/recieve v outlooku
<kubanc> http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook-help/automatically-reply-to-messages-with-the-out-of-office-assistant-HP001232830.aspx
<Pepelka> Automatically reply to messages with the Out of Office Assistant - Outlook - Office.com
<nafisa> oj, andrejz :*
<andrejz> hola
<andrejz> kva dogaja?
<nafisa> spim
<napsy> lp
<napsy> kak bi bil bash ukaz da bere iz datoteke od dolocene vrstice dalje?
<BigWhale> tail?
<napsy> pa res
<napsy> tnx
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: Fedora čez Ubuntu brez izgube podatkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5031/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYr__GrLHM0        tega bi pa mel :)
<Pepelka> &#x202a;2012 Kia Rio NEW 4th gen&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TL9NCAXsQHQ&feature=related
<Pepelka> &#x202a;908RC&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<tolmun> aohi
<CrazyLemon> malce sem se zaje...
<CrazyLemon> lahko bi za 200€ dobu enak laptop kot ga mam trenutno..samo lepši
<CrazyLemon> pa ga nism vzel :(
<nafisa> bogiiiiiiiii
<nafisa> drugač pa ... ojla, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> kako kaj danes, ko ni tako vroče?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Fedora čez Ubuntu brez izgube podatkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5031/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> buhdej nafisa
<CrazyLemon> danes je kr kul
<CrazyLemon> čakam dž
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> tuki je pa že fajn scalo
<nafisa> prej je tut grmelo
<nafisa> pa elektrike je zmankal ...
<CrazyLemon> ko bi vsaj kle scalo!
<CrazyLemon> zjutraj je bilo neki kapljic
<CrazyLemon> to je pa tudi vse
<nafisa> spet tramalov ne najdem ... grrrr
<nafisa> ob pol 4ih zjutr sem se spravla pol pisat v javi ... pa tko kolega prvije: končno ... pa tok dolg smo se matrali za to :D
<nafisa> grem v trgovino
<nafisa> cya later ... preden bom pucat začela
<nafisa> wiiiiii
<miha> lol
<nafisa> tale muškatna penina ... pa avstralski chardonnay pinot noir mi same lupte delata ...
<nafisa> lušte
<miha> lol
<CrazyLemon> <nafisa> ob pol 4ih zjutr sem se spravla pol pisat v javi ... pa tko kolega prvije: končno ... pa tok dolg smo se matrali za to :D
<CrazyLemon> kids..dont use drugs
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kaj te spet moti?
<CrazyLemon> mumila me motijo!
<nafisa> kje maš mumila?
<CrazyLemon> bi hotla vedet ne..prekleta mumilarka :S
<nafisa> ne ... kje ti v tem vidš mumila?
<zdobersek> zvito ... (pun intended)
<CrazyLemon> ob 4ih zjutraj pisat programcek v javi... only drugs do that
<nafisa> not
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek povej ji ti..ker mene ne posluša
<nafisa> še nikol ponoč nisi se uču?
<zdobersek> ze sam to, da gres programcek v javi pisat, kaze na uporabo droge
<CrazyLemon> +1
<CrazyLemon> no..razn če si miha :D
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi..učila si se? sej si sama rekla da nisi več na FRIju...in izpiti so mimo..torej ..čemu?
<CrazyLemon> halucinacije si mela ane
<miha> CrazyLemon: hvala
<miha> nekoč sm tud zadet kodiru.. zdj trenutno ne kadim takih zadev
<CrazyLemon> miha že vredu..pri tebi vem da gre za ljubezen in ne mumila
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> matr je čudn ta droid... mislim neki drag n drop delat.. pa ta lep api za to je šele apilevel 11
<miha> wtf
<miha> lowlevel touch listener, risanje s framelayout in ugotavljanje kje je blo spuščeno
<miha> se mi pa mal ne da
<zdobersek> vidis
<zdobersek> sam zato, ker delas v javi
<bogdanov> ooo
<bogdanov> lp
<nafisa> oj, bogdanov :*
<CrazyLemon> oo mudel
<bogdanov> :*
<nafisa> nism bla zadeta :((
<bogdanov> kvaj crazy
<uni4dfx> nafisa mmmmmmm http://www.spar.si/spar/trgovinskaznamka/sparpremium/izdelki/steak.htm
<Pepelka> steak
<bogdanov> kako radi siol
<miha> zdobersek: namizna java ma tak api od 1.4
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ma evo nič..chillam :D
<miha> kar je 10 let zdj
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov kul kul..je ene par takih stvari da boli glava
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok :D
<miha> android so pa to naredl v zadnjem letu
<miha> google noobs
<bogdanov> a siol box
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> hitrost gre do 500+kB/s ..ko je tv off..tko da je kul
<nafisa> ammm ... uni4dfx ... si ti zih, da je ta slika men namenjena?
<uni4dfx> sure :D
<CrazyLemon> ni  problemov z boxom..fajn zadevca :)   se pa definitivno splača tistega kupit z diskom :)
<nafisa> na zrezke iz špara se jst požvižgam ...
<zdobersek> miha, android ma itak svoj java implementation
<nafisa> mam js domače
<bogdanov> crazy kok si uzev 2mb?
<uni4dfx> lol
<miha> zdobersek: seveda. jasno. sam pač... ko drugač lep gui.. se čudn mi zdi, da so šele pr android 3.0 ugotovil, kak se drag and drop dela
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov do 4/1 je hitrost
<miha> prioritete so mi čudne
<CrazyLemon> sam ko je tv prižgan je okrog 200kB/s
<miha> prej so to izumljal s touch listenerjem in premikanjem
<miha> kar je malo tečno, če ne gre za preprost home screen
<miha> ampak za nek layout, kjer morš relativne koordinate preračunavat itd
<bogdanov> aha kul
<miha> pa risat kam bi lahk padl
<miha> če spustiš
<miha> itd
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ni slabo ne..sam pač ta modem je..srednja žalost :)
<miha> ko bodo vsi na android 3.x + bo seveda luštno http://developer.android.com/guide/topics/ui/drag-drop.html
<Pepelka> Dragging and Dropping | Android Developers
<nafisa> pride kdo na avstralski Jacob's Creek?
<miha> ta api je čist vredu, sam ko bi vsaj pr 2.0 že bil
<zdobersek> android 3.0 je za tablice?
<miha> ja
<zdobersek> za xoom?
<zdobersek> aha.l
 * nafisa je živčna :((
<zdobersek> ker na mobilcu mi d&d ne deluje potreben ..
<zdobersek> nafisa, drugs much?
<CrazyLemon> že 3.2 je zuni za xoom :)
<nafisa> ne, zdobersek
<zdobersek> al pa drugs too little?
<nafisa> ne, zdobersek
<zdobersek> drugs just right?
<nafisa> ne, zdobersek
<zdobersek> no drugs?
<miha> zdobersek: ma zdj mam eno zadevo, kjer bi prov pršu.. ker pač iz enga seznama zlagam v drugega stvari
<nafisa> no drugs here ...
<miha> sam bo pač klik pa popup kam naj doda
<miha> itak bo hitrej tko delat
<miha> sam pač  ne bo zgledal tak kulsko
<miha> :D
<nafisa> še sm 1x bla na speedu ... še ne pomen, da sem kronični uživalec
<miha> jst sm bil velikrat na speedu.. hm.. vsaj 30x
<miha> zdj pa že par let ne :D
<zgaga> kak feeling je pa bil?
<CrazyLemon> 1x na speedu ..X krat na kokainu...Y na heroinu...Z na amfetaminih ...ŽNJ na thc-ju
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> zgaga techno se ti zdi prepočas muzka :D
<miha> precej kulsko
 * nafisa živčna, ker bo mogla čez 15 minut it tisto svinjarijo po hodnikih it pucat
<miha> zgaga: si hitrejši od časa :D
<miha> drugač pa tole bi blo za probat http://zadovoljna.si//clanek/trend_report/sekstazi-tudi-na-slovenskih-seks-partyjih.html
<Pepelka> Razuzdane zabave s sekstazijem organizirajo tudi v Sloveniji - Zadovoljna.si
<miha> nafisa: ste že probal?
<nafisa> sej nehi s tem, no
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> fuj
<nafisa> kr neki
<nafisa> pr nas eni pametnjakoviči, ko preveč pijejo ... jemljejo kamagrin gel v pijači ... na rastlinski osnovi ;:D
<miha> ?
<nafisa> ne veš, kaj je kamagra?
<miha> ne
<nafisa> google it :D
<nafisa> :P
<CrazyLemon> dokler so pri njih
<miha> eh
<CrazyLemon> pomeni da je to viagra v gelu
<nafisa> !g kamagra
<CrazyLemon> kaj druzga ne more bit
<Pepelka> HITRA KAMAGRA - KAMAGRA http://www.hitra-kamagra.com/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon ve precev
<zdobersek> mumilas
<nafisa> ni to ta
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej to je logično razmišljanje ..samo  moraš poznat nafiso :D
<nafisa> ni viagra
<nafisa> kamagra je
<nafisa> matija mataja kozi nagaja, koza poskoč, matija jo naskoč :P
<CrazyLemon> KAKSNI SO STRANSKI UCINKI ?
<CrazyLemon> Kot vse tablete ima tudi kamagra nekater stranske ucinke ki so odvisni od posameznikov mozni so: rahel glavobol, rahle prebavne motnje, zamasen nos, obcutljivost na mocno svetlobo, driska.
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> to mora bit jeba..zamasen nos pa driska..pa v temnem prostoru...pol pa seksaj
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<nafisa> haha :D
<nafisa> offtopic! :D
<CrazyLemon> svašta kaj vse folk jemlje
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> tist
<bogdanov> k je zadno blo
<bogdanov> pomen da ti to jemls
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> kwa jst jemljem?
<nafisa> nea Å¡tekam :S
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ma nc :))
 * nafisa še skadi enega ... pa se gre oblečt pa delat počas
 * nafisa is away: Pridna sem ... ne moti!
<miha> http://podpalmo.si/index.php?page=news&item=20&id=97412
<Pepelka> Prof. dr. Andrej Brodnik v Državnem zboru o "Vseprisotnem računalništvu": Novice:  - Podpalmo.si
<zgaga> a rabis potni list za v Srbijo?
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da ne več
<CrazyLemon> nism pa 100%
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> nerabs
<napsy> lp\
<bogdanov> osebna
<bogdanov> je dost
<CrazyLemon> lp/
<miha> lp
<napsy> oops, expression error
<miha> ?
<napsy> referenca na moj 'lp\'
<miha> ne razumem?
<zdobersek> ce ne bi delu v javi ...
<miha> hehe
<miha> ~ Prolazi zgodna žena ulicom pored zatvora. Sa prozora se čuje glas...
<miha> - Ćao, ljepotice, šta radiš u subotu navečer za 4 godine? HAHA, ♥
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<miha> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/placa-tezka-kar-18-kilogramov.html
<Pepelka> Plača, težka kar 18 kilogramov - 24ur.com
<miha> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/pri-29-postal-dedek.html
<Pepelka> Pri 29 postal dedek - 24ur.com
<miha> matr jst sm 30.. pa še nič.. :D
<zdobersek> Namreč njegova komaj 14-letna hčerka Tia je šla po očetovih stopinjah in rodila hčerko.
<zdobersek> Jebes to, da je dedek, model je moski in lahko rojeva!
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> se je kdo igral z media tomb
<CrazyLemon> ali podobnimi upnp media servisi?
<CrazyLemon> bah
<CrazyLemon> moraš plačat  uporabo 'media centra' za siol box
<nafisa> premočena sem do amena
<nafisa> When I was a kid, I didn't have a laptop, PSP, iPod, iPhone, Xbox 360, Wifi or designer clothes. I played outside with friends, bruised my knees, made up stories and played hide and seek. I ate what my mom made. I would think twice before I said "no" to my parents! Life wasn't hard, it was good & I survived. Re-post this if you appreciate the way you were raised. Thanks Mom and Dad, for making me who I am :)
<nafisa> :D
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<nafisa> oj, sasa84
<sasa84> oj
<nafisa> kaj dogaja?
<nafisa> tud dež pada?
<bogdanov> ja
<sasa84> ma zdej ne več
<nafisa> tuki se je pa prej ulilo
<nafisa> zdaj pa lepo rahlo pada
<zgaga> !t en sl pursue
<Pepelka> si
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1170-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1170-1/
<miha> Stiglo je ljeto i Facebook postaje Playboy!
<miha> zgaga: pursue=zasledovati (osebo, cilj) ?
<nafisa> ja no ... ne vem, če je FB playboy ... edino, če so vse oblečene ... nema golih jošk pa to, miha
<nafisa> miha, če loh vprašam ... a telefon, ko imam androida zdej ... ga je treba kaj ugašat pa to? se ne spoznam na njega ...
<miha> ne vem, zakaj bi ga ugašala?
<miha> http://www.politikis.si/?p=29785
<Pepelka> Največji ženski afrodiziaki: moč, vpliv in denar? | Politikis
<miha> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2011071505664516
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: Prijavil la&#382;ni rop
<zdobersek> :O
<zdobersek> ARNES!
<zdobersek> so domene 'kradl'?
<miha> a?
<zdobersek> S pregovorom, da ima laž kratke noge, se bo 23-letni Velenjčan Arnes Emširović, ki je konec julija reševalcem in policistom jokal o tem, da sta ga sredi belega dne napadla neznanca, ga zabodla z nožem, ukradla telefon in pobegnila neznano kam, še kako strinjal.
<miha> aja
<miha> hehe
<zdobersek> boyah
<zdobersek> v for vendetta
<miha> remember remember the 5th of november!
<CrazyLemon> je kaj na tvju danes?
<zdobersek> ob 21.40 na POP TV
<CrazyLemon> !g napovednik petek 15.julij | grep "POP TV" | grep "21.40"
<Pepelka> Prestolnica knjige: je priložnost in je poguba http://www.zurnal24.si/documents/430866.pdf
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<zdobersek> nauc pepelko bash!
<zdobersek> V for Vendetta je takrat
<zdobersek> prej pa The Scorpion King
<zdobersek> THE ROCK!
<CrazyLemon> ah saks
<sasa84> v for vendetta je megafakn hud film :)
<sasa84> scorpion kinga pa Å¡e nism gledala
<sasa84> morm zloudat :D
<zdobersek> ... zdle se zacne na TV
<zdobersek> o.o
<CrazyLemon> prasec!
<CrazyLemon> mene pa si zavajal in govoril da se začne ob 21.40!
<zdobersek> zdle se zacne The Scorpion King!
<zdobersek> ob 21.40 pa V4V
<zdobersek> i demand apology
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> V for Vendetta je takrat
<CrazyLemon> <zdobersek> prej pa The Scorpion King
<CrazyLemon> my apologies great zdobersek
 * CrazyLemon makes a humble bow and goes to watch tv
<sasa84> pridn CrazyLemon
<miha> kje je v4v ? :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] skynet: [rešeno] Virtual PC - Windows v Ubuntu 10.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5029/new/posts/
 * sasa84 oblaja bogdanov 
<bogdanov> oi
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a je že konc filma? :P
<sasa84> oj bogdanov :)
<bogdanov> kvaj zdj
<sasa84> ma bo bo
<sasa84> čakam kolegico d greve na en drink...gre na morje pa se bo spotoma oglasla
<sasa84> in ti? si kej pridn? ;)
<bogdanov> ma sm lih s trening
<bogdanov> sjeban
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> igram pokr
<bogdanov> pa mn k nc
<bogdanov> :S
<sasa84> bogdanov, kaj pa treniraš? fuzbal? :)
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> hehe
<sasa84> najs najs
 * sasa84 je fenica barcelone...sori :P
<sasa84> kje pa ti špilaš? ;)
<sasa84> hehe
<CrazyLemon> on Å¡pila za Male Pare Kranj 1899
<CrazyLemon> :))
<miha> :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> nč fantički...šibam spat ;)
<sasa84> nočkula ;)
<CrazyLemon> šibaš spat?
<sasa84> bogdanov, ti pa kr trenirej...d bo kej iz tebe :P
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je s pijačko??
<sasa84> sm ji rekla nej se pol za nazaj oglas...
<sasa84> jutr morm zgodi ustat :S
<CrazyLemon> omg!
<CrazyLemon> v soboto??
<CrazyLemon> O M G!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> :D
<sasa84> bogdanov, dej tega CrazyLemon mal u red sparv :P
<sasa84> sprav
<CrazyLemon> vendetta awaits
<CrazyLemon> brb
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, V je zakon film
<bogdanov> ok
<bogdanov> ga bom
<sasa84> :))
 * sasa84 pomaha
<miha> http://www.delo.si/novice/politika/zakon-o-medijih-padel.html
<Pepelka> Zakon o medijih padel
<Grega> goddamn internetz!
<miha> ?
<Grega> hujse kot dialup
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CENTANNI: Fedora čez Ubuntu brez izgube podatkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5031/new/posts/
 * nafisa is back (gone 08:27:16)
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] skynet: VirtualBox - V windows7 šteka miška  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5032/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> oh joy
<CrazyLemon> ah..sm že mislu da je kak 'hud' reply :D
<bogdanov> ooo
<bogdanov> care
<CrazyLemon> kjes mudel
<bogdanov> eo bo
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> kako te služi telefon? :D
<bogdanov> dobr
<bogdanov> stari
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> android človek :D
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> itak
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og9352G3w-k
<Pepelka> &#x202a;DJ Fresh ft. Sian Evans - Louder (Official Music Video) [HD]&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> uff stari..vanilija in čokolada :D
<bogdanov> grem na drink
<bogdanov> pridm
<bogdanov> kasnije
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ti kr :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1150-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1150-1/
<nafisa> zdele na drink ... dobra :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kdaj gremo na pir :D
<nafisa> pir ... nimate kaj bl okusnega?
<uni4dfx> kaj pa ti veš kaj je okusno
#ubuntu-si 2011-07-16
<bogdanov> jo
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kera tuga
<bogdanov> kr
<nafisa> bogdanov, nis reko, da greš na pijačo?
<nafisa> na pijačo si šel do hladilnika?
<nafisa> kaj je okusno, uni4dfx ???
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> ena
<bogdanov> urca
<bogdanov> sj dost
<nafisa> chardonay pinot noir ...
<bogdanov> cej tuga
<nafisa> avstralski
<nafisa> to je okusno
<bogdanov> kul
<nafisa> deci al dva
<uni4dfx> lol avstralski
<uni4dfx> tko k bosanski abidas
<nafisa> al pa muškatna penina iz ormoške kleti ... jebela cesta
<nafisa> dobr, da poznam enega ubuntujevca, ko se odlično spozna na vina
<nafisa> se lahko vsaj z njim kaj pametnega pogovarjam, kar ni ubuntu ...
<nafisa> pa android pa g+ in podobno
<nafisa> pa Å¡e kemijo obvlada
<nafisa> yango bango nič tuki?
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> kaj je smešno, bogdanov ???
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANRKDVwKWTs&feature=related
<Pepelka> &#x202a;CECA & OLIVER \ VREME ZA LJUBAV ISTICE \ HD&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<nafisa> kak si ti romantična dušca, bogdanov
<nafisa> grem ajat
<nafisa> nočko
 * nafisa is away: Pridna sem ... ne moti!
<bogdanov> ajd
<bogdanov> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Odprtokodni AMD HD 6000 gonilniki že na 60% hitrosti zaprtokodnih  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5033/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Odprtokodni AMD HD 6000 gonilniki že na 60% hitrosti zaprtokodnih  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5033/new/posts/
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> mornin'
<miha> dan
<miha> http://www.mojmikro.si/news/73_dijakov_na_poletni_soli_fri
<Pepelka> 73 dijakov na Poletni Å¡oli FRI | Moj mikro
<CrazyLemon> fajn cifra
<miha> V četrtek so neznanci v starem metliškem mestnem jedru s stavbe občinske uprave ukradli evropsko in slovensko zastavo, pri miru pa so pustili metliško. Evropsko zastavo so nato prepolovili in jo nekoliko ožgali. En del so zataknili za spomenik borca v parku na sosednjem Trgu svobode, drugi del pa so kot rutico zavezali okrog vratu doprsnega kipa maršala Tita. Kje je končala slovenska, ni znano. http://www.siol.net/slovenija/aktualno/top_flop/2011/07
<CrazyLemon> jah bela krajina...bunch of weirdos :)
<miha> dolgčas jim ni :D
<miha> http://soundcloud.com/omni/dj-omni-piknic-electronik
<Pepelka> DJ Omni @ Piknic Electronik by omni on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
<CrazyLemon> a obstajajo kaka obvestila o prekinitvah na siolu ?
<miha> ni prekinitev :D
<CrazyLemon> oh seveda so :D
<CrazyLemon> js na amisu sm nonstop prejemal obvestila o "telekom nadgrajuje to pa to tam pa tam"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/pomoc_in_podpora/obvestila_o_delovanju_storitev/vsa_obvestila.aspx
<Pepelka> SiOL.net - Storitve > Pomoč in podpora > Obvestila o delovanju storitev > Vsa obvestila
<CrazyLemon> glede na to stran pa očitno res ni prekinitev
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> ej sm že dolga leta na siolu, povprečno ene pol ure na leto ne dela
<CrazyLemon> to nekak ne verjamem
<CrazyLemon> ker so v zadnjem letu nadgrajevali centrale
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da si ti takrat verjetno spal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> :)))
<miha> ok
<miha> zveni verjetno
<CrazyLemon> a mogoče veš če si že na vdsl centrali?
<miha> menda.. sam so mi odsvetoval vdsl ker so kabli predolgi
<miha> so pa zdj ob 20. letnici mi podaril 10/0.768 namest 4/0.512 :)
<miha> tak da jih mam Å¡e bolj rad :P
<CrazyLemon> kabli predolgi vseeno pa dosežeš 10?? BS :D
<yang> a ni 1mbit upload bolj suck za tele cajte
<miha> yang: jah menjam za tistga ponudnika ki prvi optiko napelje..
<miha> CrazyLemon: bolj je problem upload dvignt
<miha> kot download pr DSL
<yang> to me spominja bolj na neke davne case, ko smo imeli se isdn
<yang> nekaj casa pa je siol za velik denar trzil isdn+adsl
<yang> nis mogel dobit posebej
<miha> isdn je čist kul
<yang> ja ampak je 64kbit
<yang> razen ce imas PRI 24x 64k
<alyosha> manca_1 :)
<miha> http://www.siol.net/trendi/avenija/zvezdniski_pari/2011/07/legendarni_pari_kraljica_elizabeta_ii_in_princ_philip_vojvoda_edinburski.aspx
<Pepelka> Legendarni pari: Kraljica Elizabeta II in Princ Philip vojvoda Edinburški - SiOL.net
<miha> - Vojvoda edinburški je nigerijskemu predsedniku pokomentiral njegovo narodno nošo: "Videti ste, kot da se odpravljate spat."
<miha> - Leta 2002 je med obiskom v parku Aborodžinov vodjo vprašal, če še vedno mečejo sulice eden v drugega.
<miha> - Britanskemu študentu, ki je bil na trekingu po Papui Novi Gvineji je čestital, da mu je uspelo preživeti, brez da bi ga kdo pojedel.
<miha> - Na obisku v karibski bolnišnici je izjavil: "Vi imate komarje, jaz imam novinarje."
<miha> - Ko je Velika Britanija zašla v finančno krizo je pripomnil: "Ne razumem zakaj se ljudje pritožujejo, da so brezposelni. Ko pa so imeli delo so se vsi pritoževali, da potrebujejo več počitka."
<miha> - O Kitajski: "Če ima štiri noge, a ni stol, če ima dve krili in leti, a ni letalo, in če plava, a ni podmornica, bodo Kitajci to pojedli."
<yang> hehe ja faca je tale filip
<yang> oba sta ze krepko v letih
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> ta filip jih pa piha ;)
<yang> ojla saska
<alyosha> ta sasa84 nic ne pozdravi
<alyosha> c c c
<sasa84> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<alyosha> pozdralvjen yang
<sasa84> živjo yang :)
<miha> !g spank sasa
<Pepelka> Urban Dictionary: spank&#39; it http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=spank&#39;%20it&amp;page=84
<sasa84> alyosha, kolkrat se spomnm nate...povej, kok matura???
<alyosha> ja ja zdj pa kao kok se ona spomne name
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> :p
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> miha, te bom jaz naspenkala ;)
<miha> sasa84: sam probi
<sasa84> alyosha, CrazyLemon sem sprašvala, če kej ve!
<alyosha> matura po pričakovanjih oz. še malček bolše:)
<sasa84> povej povej povej :)
<alyosha> matematike itak nisem naredu
<alyosha> ampak to je bil plan:p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> slo. 3 ang. 4 eko. zgo. 2
<sasa84> alyosha, čestitke no :)
<sasa84> :***
<alyosha> matematika pa avgusta
<alyosha> ja hvala hvala
<alyosha> :)
<alyosha> brb
<sasa84> miha, hm...
<sasa84> a d vsaj probam? :P
<miha> http://soundcloud.com/omni/dj-omni-piknic-electronik tule na 34 min 40 sekund je zabavn
<Pepelka> DJ Omni @ Piknic Electronik by omni on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
<CrazyLemon> o lejga fattya
<miha> 37 min 10 sek :)
<miha> Ticon - Models On Cocaine (Weekend Heroes Remix)
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nJFlC_nULU
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Ticon - Models On Cocaine (Weekend Heroes Remix)&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<alyosha> kesi CrazyLemon kolesar
<alyosha> usakič ko vidim kašne kolesarje gledam če siti:)
<alyosha> pa neem a ti tudi maš lepo kolesarsko čeladico al ne?:DD
<sasa84> alyosha, ma ma...pa take sexy hlačke
<sasa84> tko oprijet, d je vse vidt...pa še kšn krompir not vtakne, d je bl bogat obložen :P
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<sasa84> sam zadnč je bil problem...k je krompir ušou 'zadi' pa je blo vidt kt...
<nafisa> o, joško je tuki
<miha> nafisa: na biserih te sprašuje en zakaj se skrivaš pod vzdevkom..
<nafisa> a res?
<nafisa> a so našl moj taprav profil?
<miha> ne
<miha> preberi
<nafisa> prebrala
<nafisa> zakaj ne smem met tko?
<miha> men je vseen, komentiri... povej mu nazaj
<miha> kaj si misliš
<miha> no
<miha> kaj si sramežljiva
<miha> sj te bom branu :D
<nafisa> moja best frendica iz OŠ ima zdej čebelica maja
<nafisa> pa jo vsi poznamo
<miha> lol
<nafisa> tok resno je postavil vprašanje, da se nočem zajebavat nazaj
<miha> hm
<miha> pol pa resno odgovor
<nafisa> ne vem, če se mi da :D
<miha> :(
<nafisa> tako ...
<nafisa> sem bila mila
<nafisa> ker se mi ne da govort o tem
<nafisa> raje se na živo tolčem ... kot chat varianta
<nafisa> miha ... ni treba brat ...
<nafisa> je predolgo :D
<miha> super je
 * nafisa lačna
<nafisa> folk se zbujat začel
<miha> :)
<miha> že seksajo?
<nafisa> ?????
<miha> :D
<nafisa> vpraš jih
<nafisa> jst sem misnla kle ... na tem kanalu
<CrazyLemon> alyosha valda da mam :D
<CrazyLemon> fcking turisti
<CrazyLemon> zablokirali cesto gor in dol
<nafisa> dobr, da mi ni potrebno po centru hodt ... da turistov ne gledam
<CrazyLemon> kake turiste pa vi mate v lj?????? tistih 5 k so se zmotl in so slučajno pristali v lj???
<nafisa> azijce
<nafisa> z marelcami mahajo vodiči ...
<sasa84> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/284285_2072312401093_1043391314_32396553_1847104_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1043391314
<nafisa> ┌∩┐(^_^)┌∩┐
<CrazyLemon> ti maš definitivno preveč časa :>
<miha> http://www.siol.net/slovenija/novice/2011/07/katarina_kresal_blog.aspx
<Pepelka> "Izstopajoče posameznike radi odrinemo na rob" - SiOL.net
<miha> lol
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ne nucam časa ... sam kopiram :D
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/google-pravi-moski-svet/262092
<Pepelka> Google+, pravi moški svet :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<miha> http://www.finance.si/318588/Kangler-ob%E8insko-stanovanje-dodelil-vede%BEevalki-Karin
<Pepelka> Kangler ob�insko stanovanje dodelil vede�evalki Karin - Finance.si
<Grega> a je upd kje tukaj ali je slucajno na dopustu/away?
<miha> od 11:25 ga ni blo videt, prej ne vem
<Grega> ok, tnx
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<napsy> kera je kul tuja online trgovina za compe?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj mora bit tuja? :)
<napsy> ker je slovenija draga
<CrazyLemon> odvisno kaj želiš :)
<andrejz> @napsy: amazon, pixmania
<napsy> kaka nemska
<napsy> recimo
<sasa84> nč, šibam še t drugič dons krompir pobirat :P
<miha> :D
<miha> lp
<sasa84> ta tedn sm pa že tolk krompirja pobrala d glava boli :P
<sasa84> zdej bo že t petič :P
<CrazyLemon> sam se pritožuješ
<CrazyLemon> pejt raj krompir pobirat
<CrazyLemon> :>
<miha> :D
<miha> CrazyLemon razume ženske
<nafisa> miha, veš kva mi gre na kurac?
<nafisa> da on loh govori vse ...
<nafisa> drugi pa kao vsi neki narobe
<sasa84> nafisa, +1
<nafisa> e, še saša se strinja
<miha> nafisa: ne bi vedu, res
<nafisa> sem mu že napisala, da če ga moti ... klikne na moj profil pa me blokira ... pa ne bo vidu mojih postov
<miha> to vsakemu napišeš :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa je kaj narobe?
<nafisa> mah ...
<nafisa> en neki nos viha, ker imam nick nafisa
<nafisa> in ne mojca
<nafisa> pol ga pa Å¡e to moti, ker sem dala link od murkota
<nafisa> mogoče ga moti, ker je sam enak kot on
<miha> sj sm te branu
 * miha komaj čaka, da bo kiri lahko pel !g srečen da sem moški
<Pepelka> Srečen, ker sem moški - Biografija Damjana Murka http://www.juliadoria.com/knjigarna/q/artikel/4708
<nafisa> !g youtube slavček
 * miha komaj čaka, da bo kiri lahko pel !g srečen ker sem moški youtube
<Pepelka> Damjan Murko - Teju http://teledyski.teju.pl/tag-slavcek.html
<Pepelka> Damjan Murko - Teju http://teledyski.teju.pl/tag-slavcek.html
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> !g inurl:youtube slavček
<Pepelka> CitiMates Videos - Obsoteljski slavčki-Domača hiša (v živo) http://video.citimates.com/view?id=OLwkxAFbqLg&amp;channel=Youtube&amp;a=Obsoteljski%20slav%C4%8Dki-Doma%C4%8Da%20hi%C5%A1a%20(v%20%C5%BEivo)
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst
<nafisa> ne, to ni taprav
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvE_GUTnkWs
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Damjan Murko: Srečen, ker sem moški&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> aja sej
<nafisa> slavčka sem dala gor na steno tja
<CrazyLemon> !g inurl:youtube.com slavček
<Pepelka> ansambel - Download YouTube Videos to MP4,FLV,MP3,AAC ... http://jackyoutube.com/ansambel.html
<miha> :)
<nafisa> ta slavček zmaga, no ...
<nafisa> sem pa po radiu hit slišala prvič to
<nafisa> zadnč, ko sem objavla
<miha> sam a ni njegova večja od njega? :)
<miha> ko pravi drobno in nežno v pesmi :D
<CrazyLemon> ne obstaja 'njegova' :p
<miha> CrazyLemon: kak ne, če je poročen?
<CrazyLemon> ma pust ti to farso
<miha> ???
<CrazyLemon> uradno je že poročen..sam a ti res misliš da on seksa z njo???
<miha> zakaj ne bi?
<CrazyLemon> glej ga kak je..očitno je da če kdo koga f.... pol ona njega s straponom
<miha> CrazyLemon: tud prov, ne bi sodil :)
<miha> tko najedu se.. bo treba Å¡e mal kodirat dans :D
<nafisa> hehe ... dobro prebavo ti želim, miha
<miha> hehe
<CrazyLemon> These features were new in beta 0.60 (released 2007-04-29):
<CrazyLemon> These features are new in beta 0.61 (released 2011-07-12):
<CrazyLemon> temu putty razvijalcu
<CrazyLemon> se nikamor ne mudi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> mojga brata moti, ker imam na FB tudi starejše ljudi med prijatelji ... ki jih ne pozna pa ne spadajo med naše sosede :D
<CrazyLemon> a pol brat ne ve za uslužno punčko al karkol že je
<nafisa> delno ve
<nafisa> samo noče nč vedet o tem
<nafisa> je prevč sramežljivo bitje
<nafisa> ammm ... holivudski griči so realni ljudje, ko jih ves čas snemajo
<nafisa> katastrofa
<nafisa> fuj
<nafisa> ne bi
<Grega> a je komu za zrihtat ene language packe? proti placilu
<CrazyLemon> kake language packe?
<Grega> iz slo v par drugih jezikov... v bistvu so prevodi ze napisani v .doc (par stringov manjka), tako da ti se lahko samo copy-pastajo
<CrazyLemon> i speak french no
<Grega> french je ene 90% done, treba je samo popravit ene stvari
<Grega> http://slike.webapps.si/media/locale.zip
<CrazyLemon> ampak če je english pa recimo kaka hrvaščina bi še šlo...french pa ne..espanol tudi ne.... italiano bl tko
<Grega> de en es fr it mk
<CrazyLemon> mk? seriously? :D
<Grega> mk je 90% done, ampak je encoding napacen
<Grega> in ga ne morem prebrat
<CrazyLemon> kok vidim mk encoding je utf-8
<Grega> jaz vidim samo ????
<Grega> kaj
<Grega> kaj ti sploh gledas?
<CrazyLemon> locale.zip gledam
<Grega> saj mk je prazen
<CrazyLemon> ni?
<CrazyLemon> ls -l mk/LC_MESSAGES/
<CrazyLemon> skupno 12
<CrazyLemon> -rw-r--r-- 1 crazy crazy  450 2011-07-06 23:43 django.mo
<CrazyLemon> -rw-r--r-- 1 crazy crazy 7552 2011-07-16 15:43 django.po
<Grega> jah, ampak prevodi niso napisani.. samo slovenski del je
<CrazyLemon> pa si siguren da je to prevedeno..k vidim da so povsod mešani sl/en nizi :)
<Grega> torej, v msgstr mora bit predeven (mk) string
<CrazyLemon> msgid pa je original niz ?
<Grega> msgid pa je.. string, ki je v templateu
<Grega> ja
<CrazyLemon> pol tole ni prevedeno :D
<Grega> ne
<Grega> mam drugje..
<Grega> cakaj
<Grega> hmz
<CrazyLemon> al si ti mislu z 90% done da je done z vpisom nizov in ne s prevodom? :D
<Grega> raaarrrr, ne... dejansko je prevedeno, ampak pol je v .doc, pri mk pa je sfukan encoding
<Grega> ta zip pa je nepreveden (fr je, ostalo pa mislim da ne)
<Grega> za es in mk imam .doc, fr je skoraj gut
<nafisa> oui oui
<nafisa> lol
<uni4dfx> ajde gremo skrekat tole
<uni4dfx> http://www.n9seconds.com/
<Pepelka> Nokia
<uni4dfx> dobiš zastojn nokio
<uni4dfx> če ti rata
<uni4dfx> Å¡e 8 jih je
<Grega> http://slike.webapps.si/site_media/mk.txt
<uni4dfx> za vsazga ena :D
<Grega> evo mk
<Grega> mi zna kdo to preeocidat? :)
<Grega> preencodat? :)
<CrazyLemon> lol..đizs krajst :D
<uni4dfx> http://i.imgur.com/gXrcN.gif
<nafisa> že staro
<miha> "Sladak si ko secer, ali steta, bas sam ovih dana na dijeti ;) haha"
<nafisa> lol
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/znanost/1042459531
<Pepelka> Predobro, da bi bilo resnično: Na Sears.com iPad2 prodajali za 49 evrov | Dnevnik
<uni4dfx> miha dej ti to mal limej gor na reddit.com/r/Slovenia :D
<uni4dfx> zanimive novice o sloveniji pa to
<uni4dfx> k vidm da maš kr interes :D
<miha> limaj ti
<miha> http://triton.gfd.si/novice
<Pepelka> #novice
<miha> kdo ti brani
<uni4dfx> ja dobr no pa ne lol
<uni4dfx> sj ti ni treba
<miha> :D
<miha> ne uporabljam reddit
<miha> na fb itak spamam, si gor?
<miha> mamo eno tapravo skupino, nafisa je že članica :D
<nafisa> ja, z enim smotanim članom :D
<nafisa> pa ne mislim na mihata
<miha> nafisa: vem, sj on se že z eno drugo žensko tm gor kregu neki
<miha> pač .. kaj češ
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvE_GUTnkWs
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Damjan Murko: Srečen, ker sem moški&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<nafisa> madona, ti je murko všeč postal
<nafisa> kolk je sploh ta tip star?
<miha> ne vem... od oka 28-32
<nafisa> zgleda, ko da je v prvem letniku srednje Å¡ole
<miha> nism zih
<nafisa> 8. razred osnovne, pizda
<miha> kaj si mu fovš? :D
<nafisa> niti ne
<nafisa> sam ... ne privlačijo me taki ...
<nafisa> brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<nafisa> si mi ti milijonkrat bl všeč ... in po izgledu in po razmišljanju :))
<miha> hvala! :P
<nafisa> pa še sadist nisi ... pa je že milijonkrat ...
<nafisa> kaj šele, če bi bil :D
<miha> lol
<miha> politično prepričanje !g minimax
<Pepelka> miniMAX - Računovodski program za računovodstvo knjigovodstvo ... http://www.minimax.si/
<miha> politično prepričanje !g minimax wiki
<Pepelka> Minimax - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minimax
<nafisa> poznam minimax načelo
<nafisa> iz ekonomije
<miha> kul
<nafisa> in teorije organizacije
<miha> !g folk theorem wiki
<Pepelka> Folk theorem (game theory) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Folk_theorem_(game_theory)
<miha> to poznaš?
<nafisa> pizda, ko mi angleščina zdajle ne gre
<miha> !g tit for tat wiki
<Pepelka> Tit for tat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tit_for_tat
<nafisa> rečmo, da štekam, kaj kle piše
<miha> pa tole? :)
<nafisa> to pa, ja
<miha> kul
<nafisa> da morm tipu razlagat razliko med hsdpa pa umts pa edge pa to ...
<nafisa> huh
<miha> a je kaka razlika?
<nafisa> itak da je
<nafisa> je razlika, če mam edge signala 1 črtico al umts signala 1 črtico
<nafisa> uhhhhhhhh
<miha> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] skynet: počasen zagon  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5034/new/posts/
<nafisa> http://vizita.si/clanek/novice/kako-ohraniti-zdrav-penis.html
<Pepelka> Kako ohraniti zdrav penis? - Vizita.si
<miha> kako razočaranje je ta muzka http://www.siol.net/trendi/glasba/novicke/2011/07/poslusajte_novo_skladbo_davida_guette.aspx
<Pepelka> Poslušajte novo skladbo Davida Guette - SiOL.net
<miha> totaln podn od muzke, tako besedilo, kot melodija kot vse.. podpovprečno
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: google earth, bin datoteke,  directx in windowsove igrice..  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5035/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> "directx in windowsove igrice.."
<uni4dfx> in pol se sprašujete zakaj se izogibam foruma :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: google earth, bin datoteke,  directx in windowsove igrice..  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5035/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hacker: počasen zagon  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5034/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: google earth, bin datoteke,  directx in windowsove igrice..  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5035/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx lame excuse!
<CrazyLemon> je tudi 'počasen zagon' gor !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> oh ja ta google+ je dolgčas nobenga ni gor :)
<zdobersek> true dat
<zdobersek> ampak
<zdobersek> THIS IS SPARTA
<zdobersek> cez 5 min
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20080036-71/study-women-bigger-sexters-than-men/
<Pepelka> Study: Women bigger sexters than men | Technically Incorrect - CNET News
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: počasen zagon  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5034/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> a zna kdo cirilico?? :D
<matija> vedno se kdo najde
<miha> http://www.siol.net/slovenija/zanimivosti/2011/07/slovencu_na_pokru_skorajda_pol_milijona.aspx
<Pepelka> Slovencu na pokru skoraj pol milijona - SiOL.net
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon jst
<uni4dfx> кай те занима
<CrazyLemon> nič več :D
<CrazyLemon> hvala anyway
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: Fedora čez Ubuntu brez izgube podatkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5031/new/posts/
<Grega> raaarrr :)
<Grega> nafisa: "sokirana nad ljudmi"
<Grega> to ziher na mene leti! ziiiher!
<Grega> :))
<CrazyLemon> ne..na tebe je letel tisto "jebejo v glavo" :>
<Grega> brez tega ne gre
<Grega> nafisa: oprostiiiii
<Grega> zdaj se pa noce vec menit z mano, ko sem ji naredil lukno v glavo ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] skynet: počasen zagon  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5034/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [rešeno] Fedora čez Ubuntu brez izgube podatkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5031/new/posts/
<sasa84> nočkooooo
<uni4dfx> Grega js se nebi preveč sekiru
<Grega> kaj da ne?!
<uni4dfx> zakaj pa? :)
<Grega> ce pa je nafisa! NAFISA!
<Grega> the one and only
<Grega> 11 pcjev je v "shared network", pa zgleda da imajo na routeru nek fucking fw
<Grega> da se na nobenega ne morem connectat :(
<Grega> ziher je kje kak porn gor
<uni4dfx> ta file sharing je itak u kurcu
<uni4dfx> js mam v mreži pol kompov z linuxom pol pa z winsi
<uni4dfx> winsi se vidjo med sabo, linuxi tud
<uni4dfx> med eno in drugo skupino pa redko kej dela
<Grega> pri sosedu je delal zelo dobro... lahko samo recem, da taksne kolekcije porna se nisem videl nikjer
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> js mam en pc na mreži..in vse kar shaream sm že vidu :S
<uni4dfx> eh zakaj bi collectu to :D
<uni4dfx> download, watch, delete
<uni4dfx> :D
<Grega> se nekaj domacega je mel
<Grega> :)
<uni4dfx> lol
<CrazyLemon> in nič nisi shareal???
<uni4dfx> a prov domačga al sam slovenskega
<Grega> prav domace, nisem shareal
<Grega> saj mi je zal, da sem odprl
<Grega> zdaj vedno, ko ga vidim ali pa njegovo punco
<Grega> mi padejo te slike/video napamet
<uni4dfx> XD
<Grega> samo zgleda, da je itak cela ulica vidla to..
<Grega> ker sem sel na router pogledat loge in..
<Grega> skratka, zdaj ima geslo :) ... pol leta prepozno..
<uni4dfx> a bruteforce is in order? :D
<Grega> kaj mi bo zdaj, ko ze vse vem
<uni4dfx> dunno :D
<uni4dfx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJt2GiPhRsM
<Pepelka> &#x202a;110703 [HD] T-ara (티아라) - Roly Poly [Comeback Stage]&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<uni4dfx> kok je hud komad :D
<uni4dfx> če bi znal plesat... bi se mogoče celo iz stola premaknu :D
<Grega> uh, ce zdaj kliknem, bo ob 8ih zjutraj ravno nalozlo
<uni4dfx> why? sej je sam youtube
<Grega> na nekem shared wifiju sem in je gor verjetno ene 50 folka pravkar :)
<uni4dfx> arp spoofej jih na en neobstoječ gateway :D
<uni4dfx> pa boš mel celo linijo zase
<Grega> ce probam ssh root@192.168.1.1
<Grega> je geslo ziher 123456
<Grega> :>
<uni4dfx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28JKYcHYZnQ <-- bolš oblečene pa še 720p
<Pepelka> &#x202a;T-ara - Roly Poly&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<uni4dfx> bolše slušalke rabm
 * CrazyLemon bo ratu francoz
<uni4dfx> Pourquoi?
<CrazyLemon> oui  oui
<Grega> da le ne bos ratal google translate :)
<uni4dfx> dejte no Å¡e kej fajnga povedat :)
<Grega> baterija bo zdaj zdaj sla
<uni4dfx> baterija?
<uni4dfx> a si na plaži kje? :D
<Grega> laptop
<Grega> :>
<Grega> na colnu ;)
<CrazyLemon> o ti bastard
<uni4dfx> right
<uni4dfx> dej kako fotko pošl predn ti zmanka baterije :D
<Grega> raje ne :)
<miha> kej posebi fajn mu ni, sicer ne bi tle svetil
<CrazyLemon> itak da mu je fajn
<CrazyLemon> čaki da bo kaka tramontana
<CrazyLemon> pol mu bo Å¡e bl fajn
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> Grega alive?
<CrazyLemon> al je Å¡la baterija :D
<uni4dfx> pizda
<uni4dfx> 6 mescov minecrafta pa Å¡e zmer ne znam narest mob trapov
<CrazyLemon> L
<uni4dfx> i love reddit
<uni4dfx> ko maš kako vprašanje/problem/težavo bojo zmeri najdl rešitev, sam na pravem mestu morš prašat :D
#ubuntu-si 2011-07-17
<uni4dfx> jo bogdanov
<uni4dfx> kje si biu do zdj
<bogdanov> jo uni4*
<bogdanov> evo u kranju
<bogdanov> mau kva
<bogdanov> ti?
<bogdanov> grem spat
<bogdanov> uzivej
<bogdanov> lp
<nafisa> konc z delom
<nafisa> vsem želim dobro jutro in lep preostanek tega vikenda ... js grem pa spat ... papa
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [rešeno] Fedora čez Ubuntu brez izgube podatkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5031/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: počasen zagon  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5034/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hold3n: [rešeno] Fedora čez Ubuntu brez izgube podatkov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5031/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] GMC: Tiskalnik EPSON Stylus SX130 deluje (in scaner)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5036/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si wiki] start  http://www.ubuntu.si/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=start&amp;do=diff&amp;1310893255
<CrazyLemon> alfi  si tle? :D
<CrazyLemon> debeli mona :D
<alyosha> kesi kolesar:D
<alyosha> kam se skrivaš:D
<CrazyLemon> evo me ..učim se makedonščino
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ma to baki:D
<alyosha> samo ti uči:D
<alyosha> jz se trudim tu selitev pa to:D
<alyosha> povej ti meni neki
<alyosha> fucking wireless
<alyosha> ne pobira mi več kot 2,5 mb/s
<alyosha> na kabel pa brez poblema 9+
<alyosha> kaj moram kaj nastavt al kaj mu flai
<alyosha> fali
<CrazyLemon> jah več je tle faktorjev
<CrazyLemon> signal..kanal...prenos...kartica...kartica 2
<CrazyLemon> etc
<alyosha> ma na obeh laptopih je isto
<alyosha> tko da kartica pomoje ne
<alyosha> signal je 100%
<alyosha> kanal
<alyosha> buu
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi moraš gledat v kerem modeu je a/b/g/n
<alyosha> jebemga:D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kmmi: Login windows preferences  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5037/new/posts/
<nafisa> na enem chatu en kreten napisu: "oj (če nisi privlačna, ne odgovarjaj!)
<napsy> kreten!
<CrazyLemon> ah ni kreten
<CrazyLemon> sam je nov na chatih
<CrazyLemon> ker očitno ne ve da smo vsi  privlačni !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa reboot time
<nafisa> hehe, CL je faca
<nafisa> kaj je s tem kompom, da mi ne kopira?
<nafisa> jao
<nafisa> <nafisa> hehe, CL je faca
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> hahahhahahahahahahahahahaha
<nafisa> zdej je pa napisal, da zameri, da sem ga označila s kretenom in da upa, da bom šla v pekel
<napsy> res mu da mas rada vroce prostore :D
<napsy> rec*
<nafisa> oj, miha :*
<miha> oj nafisa :*
<miha> kuko
<nafisa> vredu
<nafisa> kremšnite jem
<miha> :D
<nafisa> pa dost jih mam ..
<CrazyLemon> oh ja
<nafisa> razmišljam, al jih naj vržem stran
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi jih stran vrgla?
<miha> nafisa: podari jih nama s crazyem.. :D
 * CrazyLemon je full
<nafisa> lej ... v celju grem skos ...
<nafisa> ti jih lahko pustim na železnipki :D
<miha> :P
 * miha lačn pa prelen, da bi kej skuhu.. še
<miha> http://i.imgur.com/OfH8w.png
<nafisa> bu!
<CrazyLemon> hu!
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> ura je 5 pred sestnajsto :D
<nafisa> men je dolgcas
<CrazyLemon> men se spi
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem malo počivat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> a ti mucek en
<nafisa> pejdi ajat
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> lepo pocivaj, CrazyLemon
<miha> a umira?
<nafisa> ne umira
<sasa84> jow
<yang> hello
<yang> kaj dogaja v rakeku
<bogdanov> jo
<yang> ali kaj vidis najinega kolega andreja
<yang> o bogdanov
<bogdanov> kvaj zdj
<bogdanov> yang
<CrazyLemon> <miha> a umira?
<CrazyLemon> lol..
<miha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBfDspRXkTE
<Pepelka> &#x202a;The Numeric Language of Secret Societies - Part 1 of 2.mpg&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<bogdanov> lol
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTsRw4_Y4Pw&NR=1 evo bogdanov :P
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Bijelo Dugme - Lipe Cvatu&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<sasa84> yang, ma nč kej tazga ;)
<sasa84> ti si ok?
<sasa84> a kle ni noben žiw? :P
<skyx> ne
<skyx> :D
<Grega> X-(
<miha> http://freenode.si/freemasoncalculator/
<Pepelka> Simple Numeric Language of Secret Societies Calculator
<miha> testirajte se...
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, si si odpočil?
<skyx> dejte ozpolnt tole
<skyx> https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?hl=en_US&formkey=dDdaRm1RcUlfOG8tR1FpMF9mNFZzS1E6MQ&ifq
<Pepelka> Reverse-Job Fair Slovenia
<skyx> al pa vsaj prebrat ce vas zanima :)
<miha> sky si probu moj kalkulator? :D
<skyx> ne menen i blo zdj cel tedn kle gor
<miha> http://freenode.si/freemasoncalculator/
<Pepelka> Simple Numeric Language of Secret Societies Calculator
<skyx> :)
<skyx> da vidm
<skyx> mihaČ razlaga kako to sploh dela ?
<miha> ja numerološko
<miha> tisto sliko mam implementirano kot map
<miha> črke => številke => vsota
<miha> če vsota ni definirana, se spet razbije na številke pa vsota..
<miha> dokler ni pomen razkrit!
<skyx> hehe
<skyx> 3 + 9 + 2 + 1 + 5 = 20      2 + 0 = 2
<skyx> 2	To be awake, enlighted, illuminated, knowing	Jesus, gold
<miha> skyx: prosim deli z ostalimi... :D
<miha> lol
<skyx> ?
<miha> ja ta link :D
<skyx> aja
<miha> http://freenode.si/freemasoncalculator/?name=ubuntu+slovenija
<Pepelka> ubuntu slovenija - Simple Numeric Language of Secret Societies Calculator
<sasa84> miha, kaj pa če mam šumnike pa to? :P
<sasa84> še dam brez pa d mam namest š s in namest č c...mi pride 6 :P
<sasa84> An illuminated secret society member who has contributed to the Great work (which is keeping the masses at sleep!)
<miha> sasa84: ne vem.. ampak pr at&t ne upoštevajo &
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> oj win8, ex win7 ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] hacker: počasen zagon  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5034/new/posts/
<win8> čer
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: compiz porablja CPU  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5038/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sem hvala na vprašanju :D
<miha> hmmm a youtube dovoli URL v komentarjih?
<CrazyLemon> 7	Neutral, good or bad, indifferent. Real meaning of massonic G
<CrazyLemon> ow yea!
<CrazyLemon> miha em..ja in ne.. http ne.. določene povezave brez www pa
<CrazyLemon> ampak js vse to kenslam in takoj označim kot spam :)
<Grega> EvilLamon
<Grega> e*
<Grega> :)
<sasa84> oj Grega :)
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> morning sasa84
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 povej nam kaj teb pride vn pri freemasoncalculator-ju
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sem že povedala
<sasa84> a ti si napisal drazen al dražen?
<CrazyLemon> js sm napisal cifro
<CrazyLemon> haha
<sasa84> če dam ime in priimk pač brez š in č...dobim 6 :)
<sasa84>  An illuminated secret society member who has contributed to the Great work (which is keeping the masses at sleep!)
<CrazyLemon> Parse error: syntax error, unexpected '}' in /var/www/clients/client1/web12/web/freemasoncalculator/index.php on line 108
<CrazyLemon> na..pa sm ga pokvaru
<CrazyLemon> to je verjetno tista 'bad' stran k jo omenja kalkulator
<CrazyLemon> :S
<sasa84> mijaw ;)
<CrazyLemon> 5	Unbalanced, bad, war, stress, work, confusion, deceit, chaos or lies. Represents the Masonic Compass and Square
<CrazyLemon> spet bad :S
<miha> vmes sm spreminju
<miha> zdj bi moral bit ok
<skyx> miha: ma vedeževanje iz tvojega imena :D
<sasa84> arrr, kaj ta ubuntu
<sasa84> zadne cajte mi kšne stvari sploh ne primejo...pa kr neki :\
<Grega> laaaceeeennn :(
<CrazyLemon> Grega a nč ne loviš ribe ? :D
<sasa84> bogi gregi :(
<sasa84> Grega, a ti nrdim sendvička? ;)
<Grega> ribe se zdaj rihtajo
<miha> skyx: a ni fajn vedet? :D
<Grega> da jih pol pecnem
<zdobersek> !g ribici so lacni
<Pepelka> cuki ribici smo lacni Mp3, Download - Mp3center.si | Glasba za ... http://mp3center.si/mp3/cuki+ribici+smo+lacni
<zdobersek> LACNI
<zdobersek> RIBICI SMO LACNI
<CrazyLemon> matr..zdej sm tudii js lačn
<Grega> hoces ribu, a?!
<sasa84> lol
<Grega> jebemomater televizija
<Grega> morem it anteno ven bincnit
<Grega> :)
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-Z82UYV7oA&feature=share arrrrr, pismo pevc dobr zgleda, bolš kt u 80tih...majke mi!
<Pepelka> &#x202a;Spandau Ballet - Gold live at IOW Festival 2010&#x202c;&rlm;      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 in res en vem kaj je temu ubuntuju zadnje čase
<CrazyLemon> mam par programov odprtih
<CrazyLemon> kot X krat prej
<CrazyLemon> pa mi kr kuri 600-700mb
<sasa84> pa 2x kliknt d se kej zapre...
<sasa84> pa kr ene fore
<zdobersek> unity?
<skyx> kriza je :D
<skyx> jst tud pizdim k sem postal az 1 teden win user spet :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope..10.04 :)
<CrazyLemon> zdej mam 2 taba v FF, geany + xchat ter thunderbird  pa mi kuri 620mb
<CrazyLemon> v starih časih je pa cca 400
<CrazyLemon> stari časi so cca. dober mesec dva nazaj :D
<zdobersek> wtf
<CrazyLemon> men se  zdi da tale ff5
<zdobersek> men trosi 1.1GB
<CrazyLemon> je kr požrešna beštja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> jst mam chrome pa...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja..ma ti maš unity
<dhbiker> ff5 je sranje... >.<
<skyx> updejtej kernel da ti bo več batarija zdržala :P
<CrazyLemon> to je normalno za unity
<zdobersek> ne, nimam
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> nimaš? wtf :D
<zdobersek> ubuntu classic
<CrazyLemon> 11.04 ?
<zdobersek> ya.
<sasa84> a je možno d je s tem kernelom kej narobe, k sm ga par dni nazaj posodobla?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vse je možno
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> proces, k najvec memoryja trosi, je pa metacity
<zdobersek> 90.4 MB
<CrazyLemon> killaš pa je :D
<dhbiker> 2.6.39 ima probleme z "ekonomičnostjo" če se ne motim
<zdobersek> ja, najbols :)
<zdobersek> 11.04 je trenutno na 2.6.38-10
<CrazyLemon> linux ma probleme z ekonomičnostjo :>
<dhbiker> i dont care
<dhbiker> :D
<sasa84> men največ kur compiz
<dhbiker> meni pa chrome -.-
<CrazyLemon> jah izklop ga :p
<zdobersek> ni cudn, ce najvec v kernel prispeva model, k je v microsoftu zaposlen :)
<sasa84> lol
<zdobersek> grem friski reboot nardit
<dhbiker> wb :P
<zdobersek> boljs ... 550 MB
<zdobersek> ty,
<sasa84> pol bi lohk tud jst ribut :P
<CrazyLemon> 550mb po rebootu ??
<CrazyLemon> wtf :D
<CrazyLemon> meni kuri 320
<sasa84> Å¡e jaz...reeeeeboooot :)
<zdobersek> 32bit sistem?
<zdobersek> halo halo CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> 32bit sistem?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja
<zdobersek> loooow
<CrazyLemon> pa mam na autostartu apache2+php+mysql
<CrazyLemon> + transmission
<zdobersek> yo tambien
<CrazyLemon> muy tambien
<zdobersek> - transmission
<CrazyLemon> zato me pa zdej kuri k mi kuri :D
<zdobersek> !t sp sl muy tambien
<Pepelka> zelo dobro
<CrazyLemon> zgleda bo res potrebno več rama nabavt
<zdobersek> ni prav!
<CrazyLemon> seveda je :D
<zdobersek> tambien = prav tako
<CrazyLemon> tudi počutje se izraža z tambien
<zdobersek> !t sp sl muy bien
<Pepelka> zelo dobro
<CrazyLemon> !t es sl tambien
<Pepelka> prav tako
<zdobersek> a vis!
<CrazyLemon> !t es sl muy bien
<Pepelka> zelo dobro
<CrazyLemon> !t es sl muy tambien
<Pepelka> zelo dobro
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> Pepelka low
<sasa84> reeee
<zdobersek> pac, 64bit sistem porabi vec RAMa
<sasa84> !t en sl crazylemon
<Pepelka> crazylemon
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> !t en sl crazy lemon
<Pepelka> noro limone
<sasa84> hahahahahahahaha
<zdobersek> plus to, da si na prastarem sistemu
<CrazyLemon> to je LTS baby!
<CrazyLemon> ni prastar dokler je Å¡e support
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti maš 10.04?
<sasa84> jst mam 11.04
<CrazyLemon> js mam tudi 11.04 :o
<sasa84> čakam na 11.10...ako budu bolji :P
<sasa84> bude
<CrazyLemon> sam tisti kuri 1.0+
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> noro limone :D
<bogdanov> lp
<sasa84> oooooo, fudbaler bogdanov ;)
<bogdanov> oo kvaj zj
<bogdanov> :)
 * sasa84 brcne loptu ;)
<CrazyLemon> kera čefurka je tale saša ratala
<CrazyLemon> :S
<sasa84> v glavnem,... razmišlam, d bi svoj star komp razkopala...pa ga pol nazaj sestavla :P
<nafisa> dobra ideja
<sasa84> dobr, sej vem kok zgledajo ...disk, rami, cpu...
<sasa84> sam d bi znala Å¡e kej prklopt pa tko :P
<sasa84> pač sestavt komp
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne buni se no... sej mam rada tud bl sofisticirane Å¡porte kot so planinarjenje in kolesarstvo :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no me veseli!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> :D
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> STATIC IP
<bogdanov> UFF
<bogdanov> da shranm
<sasa84> bogdanov, kakšen položaj pa špilaš?
<bogdanov> cevs pametn
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov hahaha
<bogdanov> sasa striker
<bogdanov> ;)
<sasa84> ooooooo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 on najraj Å¡pila reverse cowgirl
<CrazyLemon> in on je cowgirl
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> no dj
<bogdanov> ti
<miha> lol
<bogdanov> raj
<bogdanov> modem
<bogdanov> resetiri
<sasa84> hahahahahaha
<sasa84> bogdanov, pa si klasičn napadalc?
<bogdanov> kokr je
<bogdanov> alpa polspica
<sasa84> pismo, tale bogdanov čist zajeban model :P
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> sm spucal 2 email accounta
<CrazyLemon> pa maile
<bogdanov> ja itak
<bogdanov> to care
<CrazyLemon> pa je poraba padla za 15%
<bogdanov> ozezi
<bogdanov> rabm 2x 1000uf 10+V
<bogdanov> ma kdo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a je normaln d se na 'prevajalci' 16letniki tok o 'HP' menjo?!?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej kmalu grejo spat..k je že skoraj 10 ura in jih bo mamica spodila dol z neta :P
<sasa84> zdej jim bo mal več pustila, k so počitnce no
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> tko k crazyju
<bogdanov> do 3h zj
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> looooool
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> bobe__, a pol pa pride mami in ugasne CrazyLemon čarunalnik? ;)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> leti na bogdanov
<CrazyLemon> dej ne težit bobetu k on ni nič kriv
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> in moj čarunalnik lahk ugasne samo CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> pa zihr ti mami reče d morš spat! :P
<nafisa> crazy mama ne sme? :o
<sasa84> nafisa, a ne d bi lohk pustu mamici d gre za čarunalnik?
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> če moja mama loh ... pa mam gor kurbarijo ...
<nafisa> vsaj BW je reku, da je to kurbarija ...
<sasa84> pr men se ne smejo nč dotaknt :P
<nafisa> mama nič ne brska
<sasa84> ok...razn to d ji včasih pokličm pa rečm, nej mi dajo vn iz štekarja, k je gor vezan od kompa do routerja, modema...
<sasa84> :P
<nafisa> samo prebere, kaj je na ekranu
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/6BaRC.gif
<CrazyLemon> love it!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> kaj hudiča je treba d se taj jajca? :P
<sasa84> jst bi...jogurt
<sasa84> pa čik
<sasa84> brb :D
 * sasa84 na hitro požgečka še CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> kaj me žgečkaš baba
<CrazyLemon> raj dej futr
 * sasa84 ni baba :(
<sasa84> k baba ma en zob pa en jošk :(
<sasa84> bogdanov, dej mu lopto nabij ke u guzico :P
<CrazyLemon> lol..bogdanov je srb..on ne ve kaj je lopata :>
<sasa84> looooool
<sasa84> lolši, lolček,...
<sasa84> oj uni4dfx :)
<uni4dfx> živjo saška
<uni4dfx> kaj bo dobrega
<miha> uni4dfx: http://freenode.si/freemasoncalculator/?name=uni4dfx :D
<Pepelka> uni4dfx - Simple Numeric Language of Secret Societies Calculator
<uni4dfx> miha i dont get it
<miha> uni4dfx: video vse razloži... :D
<uni4dfx> lol
<uni4dfx> secret tinfoil hat club
<miha> no kalkulator sm probu narest 100% kot video pravi
<uni4dfx> aha
<CrazyLemon> kak izraz je v angleščini kot je pri nas "lep pozdrav" ?
<CrazyLemon> greetings? have a nice day?
<CrazyLemon> gtfo ?
<uni4dfx> good day
<CrazyLemon> to mi deli :D
<miha> greetings
<sasa84> have a nice day je kul
<Grega> and on that bombshell...
<uni4dfx> Grega GET OUT OF MY HEAD
<uni4dfx> kdaj je, jutr?
<CrazyLemon> danes!
<CrazyLemon> zdej!
<CrazyLemon> hvala ker ste me spomnili
<CrazyLemon> <3
<CrazyLemon> sam matr so tile italijani čudni
<CrazyLemon> nimajo besede za account
<CrazyLemon> nimajo besede za password
<CrazyLemon> etc
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> bjk
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi besede za log out nimajo.. sej sm takoj vedu da so čudn narod..sam tole je 2 much :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ?
<sasa84> kaj delaš?
<Grega> hm
<Grega> !google najem spletne trgovine
<Pepelka> RUF - Najem spletne trgovine http://www.ruf.si/
<Grega> w00t
<miha> :)))
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 igram se :)
<CrazyLemon> fak je lepo met 4mbps :$
<CrazyLemon> 18min pa bo top gear sposojen
<CrazyLemon> :$
<Grega> jaz ga mam na vpsu verjetno v 30sec... na laptopu pa.. ne vec letos
<Grega> :)
<sasa84> jaz mam tud 4 :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti pomaga vps..še vedno ga moraš downloadat če ga želiš gledat :D
<Grega> ja, saj
<Grega> zato ga pa ne bom :)
<Grega> da vidimo
<Grega>              261.0 /  558.9 MB Rate:   3.2 / 4460.8 KB Uploaded:     0.2 MB [33%]  0d  0:01 [   R: 0.00]
<Grega>              443.0 /  558.9 MB Rate:  11.1 / 7573.4 KB Uploaded:     0.7 MB [61%]  0d  0:00 [   R: 0.00]
<Grega> hr hr hr hr :)
<Grega> 100 :)
<CrazyLemon> showoff
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> na laptop pa je verjetno 0.000001kbs :)
<CrazyLemon> sam mi je pa kr všeč da ne rabim več čakat 1.50h   za top gear :$
<CrazyLemon> Grega a ti maš svoj čoln?
<CrazyLemon> al je tudi ta sposojen tako kot net :P
<Grega> ne, coln je nas :)
<CrazyLemon> kok m pa je?
<Grega> a globina? ne bi vedel :))
<CrazyLemon> pejt zmert ane :S
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 5min!
<Grega> to! :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem jest..lejtr
<Grega> hello and welcome!
<Grega> Microsoft Developer Provides Most Changes to Linux Kernel 3.0.
<Grega> oh, god
<miha> :)
<sasa84> Grega, the world is going down :P
<Grega> konec se bliza
<sasa84> ah ja,...
<nafisa> saj bo, sasa84
<sasa84> jp, 1x že ;)
<Grega> nikoli! nikoli ne bo bolje!
<sasa84> hihi
<uni4dfx> Grega a si prebral tist člank
<Grega> na hitro
<uni4dfx> sam tist njihov Hyper-V developajo
<uni4dfx> nč druzga
<uni4dfx> upam pa da kdo čekira kako te njihovi popravki vplivajo na performanso in ostale parametre
<uni4dfx> bah kaj je dolgčas dons
<uni4dfx> kr neki
<nafisa> tako torto bi mela za rd http://file.si/files/40665_zt7fj/torta-poredna-sexy.jpg
<Grega> krneki
<uni4dfx> točno haryrpotterja grem lahk gledat
<Grega> noooooooooooooooooooooooo
<uni4dfx> ja a maš bolši predlog? :D
<miha> http://freenode.si/freemasoncalculator/?name=harry+potter
<Pepelka> harry potter - Simple Numeric Language of Secret Societies Calculator
<Grega> kaj je to
<uni4dfx> kr neki
<miha> :D
<uni4dfx> harry potter = jesus gold
<uni4dfx> aveš, čist logično
<miha> :D
<sasa84> nč, pejmo spat
<miha> uni4dfx: it makes perfect sense but sense it makes is super secret that makes perfect sense!
<miha> drugač pa morš sosednje črke gledad
<miha> gledat
<miha> 9 smrt 7 nevtralnost ... smrt nevtralnosti!
<miha> :D
<uni4dfx> lol no
<miha> hehe
<sasa84> nočkooo ;)
<nafisa> lahko noč, sasa84
<miha> drugi video razloži kombinacije ane
<miha> :D
<uni4dfx> a zdej k berem harry potterja s tem podpiram propad net neutralityja
<Grega> ne morem videov gledat
<miha> ne, harry je bil dober nečlan.. ko prišel v čarovniško šolo, je konec nevtralnosti.. pol pomaga pr zatiranju bukseljnov pol se prebudi (2x!) postane neuravnovešen in na konc umre
<nafisa> Grega, si vidu torto?
<miha> uni4dfx: sam sledi Å¡tevilkam od harrya
<miha> pa to pride :D
<miha> cela zgodba serije?
<uni4dfx> miha except da nakonc ne umre
<Grega> nafisa: sem
<miha> no pol je pa sam konc serije
<miha> tud 9
<miha> :D
<nafisa> kaka se ti zdi?
<uni4dfx> lol k Å¡loganje
<miha> hehehe
<miha> uni4dfx: morm zvedet kak je dobr algoritem Å¡e za to :D
<miha> bom skodiru
<Grega> :S
<miha> morm Å¡e za ABRAKADABRA tle pogruntat, neki soglasniki pa samoglasniki
<miha> :D
<miha> kadar želijo prostozidarji/čarovniki izklopit tvojo sposobnost kritičnega mišljenja ane, mora to opozorit kalkulator!
<Grega> skratka.. iz crk ti izracuna stevilke in te stevilke ti povedo...
<miha> da
<uni4dfx> kaj če daš not random md5 hash
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, kak dober film? :D
<miha> Grega: ma pač en to objavu na fb, pa sm čudn gledu, pa se mi zdel zabavn to naštudirat pa skodirat
<miha> uni4dfx: boš zvedu o čem je datoteka'
<Grega> Neutral, good or bad, indifferent. Real meaning of masonic G
<uni4dfx> haha
<uni4dfx> če bi blo to res bi zadevo že nekdo prodaju za velik dnar
<Grega> jaz sem kot google
<Grega> :)
<miha> Grega: kul
<Grega> samo malo manj vreden
<miha> uni4dfx: saj prodajajo za velik denar... to je vse 'zahodno oglaševanje'.. marketing temelji na temu no
<miha> :D
<uni4dfx> i give up
<miha> glede na to kiro zgodbo hočejo prodat
<miha> uni4dfx: LOL
<miha> uni4dfx: ma men je smešno, sam pač.. firbc sm
<uni4dfx> vdri jim v sajt pa poglej kako to delajo
<miha> uni4dfx: http://freenode.si/freemasoncalculator/?name=Mercator
<uni4dfx> sej vidš da je tak nikakav
<Pepelka> Mercator - Simple Numeric Language of Secret Societies Calculator
<uni4dfx> zihr ma poln lukn
<Grega> hm
<miha> uni4dfx: kaj to?
<miha> uni4dfx: tale kalkulator je moj :)
<Grega> microsoft je vecji od jezusa
<Grega> saskaj pravis na to
<uni4dfx> a nisi prej govoru da bi rad vedu "kako deluje"
<miha> uni4dfx: ja gledu sm youtube video
<Grega> ah, ni je
<miha> pa sm probal skapirat algoritm ane
<uni4dfx> aha
<uni4dfx> ok
<miha> kak tole deluje, pa lahk dam source, ni problema
<uni4dfx> it's ok :D
<Grega> to je ze na mejah nezdravega :)
<Grega> ah, ne vem vec kaj se naj vpisem
<Grega> haha
<CrazyLemon> top gear!
<Grega> "miha" :)
<Grega> top gear = The top, the best, the key
<CrazyLemon> matr..dobr ta calc :D
<Grega> samo miha je pa Master number.
<miha> Grega: ja sm zvedu Å¡ele ko sm skodiru za 'miha' :D
<Grega> ubuntu "The End or to end, apathetic, cruel, cold, evil, calculating, ruthless."
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu slovenija ?
<CrazyLemon> "lazy, not very active, doomed" ? :D
<nafisa> mame ni na svojo poroko povabla, ker je pustila očeta, ker je preveč pil ... kera oslica ...
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon to bi blo tud za ubuntu nasploh ustrezno
<CrazyLemon> not true!
<CrazyLemon> have some faith! :D
<uni4dfx> unity
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> faaaaak
 * CrazyLemon wants a GTR!
<Grega> sorry, GTR je 9, ne bo slo
<CrazyLemon> faaaaaaaak kok je hud
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> sam je res lep avto
<uni4dfx> kolk pa kušta? :D
<CrazyLemon> si vidu pospeške???
<uni4dfx> mhm
<CrazyLemon> i just had one of those 'fizzy' moments
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> da vidm kolk bitcoinov morm sunt nekomu da si ga bom lahko prvošču
<CrazyLemon> wow
<CrazyLemon> ni 'tok':O
<uni4dfx> let me guess
<uni4dfx> nek med 50-100k
<CrazyLemon> jp
<uni4dfx> lizing pa gremo naši :D
<CrazyLemon> pa kok drži cesto...fak ..res je hud avto
<uni4dfx> sam problem je da tle pr nas bi mel same probleme s takim avtom
<CrazyLemon> paa..
<CrazyLemon> LEDice ma!!!
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<uni4dfx> #1, vsak polcaj bi te hotu pojebat takoj k bi te vidu
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx dvomim..včeraj sm vidu enga v Ferrariju..če se ne motim je bil 458 italia
<uni4dfx> #2, za 10 minut ga bi parkiru na prostem in bi it ga ukradl
<CrazyLemon> KP registrske :)
<CrazyLemon> a ne ni bil  458
<CrazyLemon> drugač zadek je tale mel
<uni4dfx> najbl smešn je k do tolk velik dnarja na pošten način itak ne morš pridt :)
<uni4dfx> vsaj pr nas
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx če si inovativen lahko..glej mimovrste ..oni dost denarja obrnejo
<uni4dfx> mah takih je zelo mal
<CrazyLemon> to je res...ampak there is hope :D
<uni4dfx> je tud upanje da bo papež jutr nehu posiljevat male fantke...
<uni4dfx> ampak dobr vemo kolk se bo to zgodil :D
<miha> papež je prestar za to no
<uni4dfx> sej ma svoje sluge
<uni4dfx> predstavli si zdej 70letne dedke v BDSM odpravi
<uni4dfx> nafisine mokre sanje
<miha> http://www.druzina.si/icd/spletnastran.nsf/all/4C1C089E91EEF33CC12578CA003B7FBF?OpenDocument
<Pepelka> Družina:  Mednarodna letna konferenca Bratstva duhovnikov
<miha> uni4dfx: lol
<CrazyLemon> GTR je smokin' fast :O
<CrazyLemon> faaaaak..i want it even more :D
<CrazyLemon> pa nism vedu da ma 4wd
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon no kolk točno stane
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx 69k Ł
<uni4dfx> Ł ?
<uni4dfx> funtov?
<CrazyLemon> pounds
<CrazyLemon> jp
<uni4dfx> ja ni tok mal, ni pa neki kar nebi mogu zbrat v enem lajfu :D
<CrazyLemon> ni tok mal
<uni4dfx> sam problem je da do takrat bo ta avto že čist pozabljen
<CrazyLemon> ampak če gledaš na druge avte
<CrazyLemon> dobiš prekleto dosti za 'mal' denarja
<bogdanov> a kup kdo plato 775+dual core 1.80 50eu? :)
<CrazyLemon> v primerjavi z drugimi Å¡portnimi avti seveda
<CrazyLemon> kjes bogdanov :)
<bogdanov> ma evo bo
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx sj ko boš vidu kok hitrejši je od določenih avtov
<CrazyLemon> (tudi od zonde R pa ferrari gto etc)
<bogdanov> tanov
<bogdanov> bugati
<bogdanov> je najhitrejsi
<CrazyLemon> boš vidu da je dejansko prekleto hud avto  za 'mal' dnarja
<uni4dfx> sej to je ful koristno na naši ljubljanski obvoznici
<uni4dfx> kjer je omejitev 100
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ma na obvoznici bi lahk tok pripiču not da te radarji sploh zaznal ne bi
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<uni4dfx> nebi k je skos zabasana
<uni4dfx> haha http://i.imgur.com/kOlPp.jpg
<miha> tk
<miha> zdj je to Å¡loganje ok za facebook
<miha> objavi primern povzetek ob vsakem url :D
<miha> http://freenode.si/freemasoncalculator/?name=Linux
<Pepelka> Linux - Simple Numeric Language of Secret Societies Calculator
<miha> linux je božje delo...
<skyx> miha naredi apps za FB
<skyx> pac una fora da ti prlep na tvoj zid
<miha> skyx: sva že mal začela s kolegom
<skyx> al pa prov aplikacijo da k lajkas da ti prlepi na zid
<skyx> :)
<miha> :D
<miha> ja saj :D
<miha> skyx: ko link objaviš že vredu izpiše :D
<skyx> ql
<miha> probi :D
<skyx> nared Å¡e da prek url parametrov pobere odatke
<miha> sj dela tko
<miha> http://freenode.si/freemasoncalculator/?name=skyx
<Pepelka> skyx - Simple Numeric Language of Secret Societies Calculator
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-09
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1499-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1499-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1498-1: tiff vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1498-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1499-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1499-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Thunderbird prehaja v roke skupnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38531/#p38531
<sasa84> ooooo CrazyLemon <3
<CrazyLemon> oo sasa84 :)
<LorD_DDooM> A zna kdo priporočit kak modern FullHD TV nekje v rangu 300€ (čim ceneje)?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM glej da bo priznana firma pa skoraj da ne moreš zgrešit
<CrazyLemon> zdaj sem vidu v sparovi reklami..LG 32" fullhd za 299 če se ne motim
<LorD_DDooM> Te ponudbe iz Spara na netu ne najdem... sem pa gledal Philips 22PFL3507H za 237€
<CrazyLemon> sej pravim..reklama je :D
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/IMG_20120709_115510.jpg
<CrazyLemon> evo..pa je na netu :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM tale philips je 22"
<LorD_DDooM> Saj velikost ni pomembna, ker se gre za vikend, gleda se nekje 2-3m stran
<LorD_DDooM> Pač, mora biti TV =)
<CrazyLemon> 2-3m stran pa 22"  ..resno? :D         js sm cca. 0.75m od 19"..pa včasih je premajhen :D
<LorD_DDooM> Zdaj je bil 19" CRT, pa je bilo staršem zadovoljivo...
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM uglavnem..najdi od spara reklamo ..tam imaš še kupon za 5€ ..pa bo končna cena 244€ za 32" :)
<LorD_DDooM> Mnja, lih gledam specifikacije...hvala
<robert_negro> !t en sl reaping
<Seniorita> izkoriščanje
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Thunderbird prehaja v roke skupnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38532/#p38532
<robert_negro> !t en sl freak on a leash
<Seniorita> freak na vrvici
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga pa ti prevajaš :D
<robert_negro> to je komad od Korn
<CrazyLemon> ah..sm mislu neke čudne BDSM scene :>
<CrazyLemon> andrejpan jebela cesta
<LorD_DDooM> kaj pa to CrazyLemon , ko me je vseh 50 km pralo, pa še zmer je bilo povprečje 30+ ? :P
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni to olajševalna okoliščina, manj vročine? :P
<LorD_DDooM> Niti ne, ker moraš pazit da se ti mišice ne ohladijo preveč, ker lahko pride do poškodb.
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM to so res olajševalne okoliščine :)
<CrazyLemon> ohladile se pa itak ne bodo ker nonstop vrtiš :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM kaj pa to da sem mel od bohinja do športne oaze (pokljuka 700+ nmv)29km 14.5 povprečne! :>
<LorD_DDooM> Da te vidim poj kdaj po dežju pelat, nekak se mu ogibaš :)
<LorD_DDooM> Teb je lahko, ko imaš 3-9 prestave, probi gonit z 2-10 :P
<LorD_DDooM> v hribe
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM a res moram omenit da si mel 60m nv pri zadnji furi..js pa 700+ ? :>
<LorD_DDooM> Minor details :>>>>
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu je bilo kr 850m nv:)
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡koda k mi je takoj po bledu zmanjkal baterije
<CrazyLemon> bi mel višjo povprečno
<LorD_DDooM> To pa to ko nimaš iPhona, to se tam ne more zgodit :>
<CrazyLemon> res je..zato pa telefon lahk uporablja gps logging pa Å¡e dost drugih stvari zravn...medtem k iPhone ne more :>
<LorD_DDooM> Ti kar svojega bratranca vprašaj, on že ve :>>>
<CrazyLemon> sej sm zadnjič vidu in ekšn
<CrazyLemon> dal je navigacijo gor
<CrazyLemon> in hkrati je prek iphonea poslušal muzko
<CrazyLemon> in ko je bila muzka v ospredju
<CrazyLemon> je bila navigacija čist zmrznjena :D
<LorD_DDooM> Sam sliding pa efekti so bili pa super smooth! :>
<CrazyLemon> true that :D
<LorD_DDooM> To mi je zadnjič en programer razlagal, da pri iPadu, če nekaj procesiraš v neki aplikaciji (on ima OpenGL), pa odpreš glavni meni in scrollaš, ti ozadno aplikacijo čist zatrokira, vsi resoursi gredo za scrollanje.
<LorD_DDooM> Its not a bug, its a feature!
<CrazyLemon> jp..medtem ko to počneš na androidu..pa včasih mal zašteka :)
<LorD_DDooM> Moram it, fajn se imejte
<zdobersek> ja bi reku, da mu aplikacija z OpenGL procesiranjem zatorkira, ce gre scrollat
<zdobersek> doh
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dont be a smartass mkay?!?
<zdobersek> <- realist
<zdobersek> mkay
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<zdobersek> balkgnblgdkbsbldgdh!
<miha> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/splet/dogodki-in-obvestila/zaradi-trojanskega-konja-brez-interneta-ostalo-2500-slovencev.html
<Seniorita> Zaradi trojanskega konja brez interneta ostalo 2.500 Slovencev
<CrazyLemon> miha nemoreš brat RN no :D
<robert_negro> A iPad ma hw accelerated opengl?
<CrazyLemon> o medijih v Sloveniji je danes zaokrožila novica, da tudi Slovenci, mlajši od 25 let na Hrvaškem ne bodo smeli voziti avtombilov z močjo, ki presega 80 kilovatov oz. 109 Konjskih moči.              tak zakon bi bil kul tudi v .si
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kako točno bo pa to koristl
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Grega> hej
<Grega> marinka: kdo si ti?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1500-1: Pidgin vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1500-1/
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ne bo takih mulcev na cesti k zberejo 3-4k € in si kupijo bmw 3/5/m3 letnik 90 something, ki delajo pizdarije na cesti
<CrazyLemon> buhdej sasa84
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon taki bojo pizdarije delal na cesti tko al drugač, sploh nima veze kak avto majo
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx seveda ma veze..a vidiš več bmwjev k divjajo po cesti al cliotov? :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon civicov z zatemnjenimi Å¡ipami
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx no..tisti pa tudi nimajo ravno 60 konjev :)
<uni4dfx> nevem če :D
<uni4dfx> enih 90, tist ne rab dost k je itak narjen iz stiroporja
<CrazyLemon> majo mal več :)
<marinka> hehe
<Grega> bmw ownerji to totalni kreteni!
<Grega> :>
<uni4dfx> Grega ej! :D
<Grega> so*
<Grega> baje
<CrazyLemon> Grega naj uganem..imaš bmw 3ko! :>
<marinka> pravijo, da majo majhne :D
<Grega> premalo ;)
<CrazyLemon> marinka res je :D
<Grega> potrjujem
<Grega> :)
<marinka> :O
<uni4dfx> sami fouš :D
<marinka> Grega: imas bmw-ja pa malega?
<Grega> da
<marinka> ah, bogi revez
<Grega> ampak marinka se ne pritozuje
<marinka> socustvujem s tabo
<Grega> ok
<Grega> ;)
<miha> "skrbelo me je, da ni tvoj bmw"
<marinka> ne maram bemflov
<marinka> pa mercedezov tudi ne
<marinka> bljak
<Grega> lepo, take imam rad
<uni4dfx> mercedezi so nagnusni
<uni4dfx> to tud jst podpišem
<marinka> ok, bmw je un terenc ok
<uni4dfx> X6?
<marinka> to je pa najverjetneje edini ok bmw
<Grega> x5? :>
<marinka> grem pogledat
<marinka> samo malo
<uni4dfx> X3 in X6 sta lepa
<uni4dfx> X5 je pa nagnusn
<CrazyLemon> nehi no.. mercedez nagnusen..a si kdaj vidu C 63 AMG?
<CrazyLemon> zgleda bolš kot bilo ker bmw
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ja http://trollingthesystem.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/throw-up.jpg
<marinka> zunanjost, CrazyLemon
<marinka> zunanjost
<marinka> uni4dfx: ni bil x6
<uni4dfx> marinka ... ampak?
<marinka> cakaj, da pogledam, ce je kje na avto.net
<CrazyLemon> 750ka? :>
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon lol teb so te ladje všeč :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ladje? v 5ih sekundah do 100 so ladje? :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon zdej pa še štopi kolk cajta ga boš parkirov v lublani :D
<marinka> ves, kaj pri meni v 3 sekundah cez 80 potegne?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx to je tvoje merilo za avto? kolko časa rabiš da ga parkiraš?
<CrazyLemon> sej če ne znaš parkirat obstajajo elektronska pomagala :>
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ne da ne znaš... nimaš ga kam dat ;)
<uni4dfx> ti zlo mal korist pol
<CrazyLemon> thats what she said
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grega> vidim, da se tukaj standard ni nic povecal odkar sem bolj tiho ;)
<uni4dfx> uhh.. i don't wanna meet "her"
<marinka> tehtnica
<marinka> jaz bi mela pa VW tega novega kroščka z zložljivo streho
<CrazyLemon> lol
<marinka> ni ne vem kaj ... je pa mali pa prakticen
<marinka> uni4dfx: X5 je bil
<uni4dfx> marinka :P
<uni4dfx> no ja odvisn ker letnik
<uni4dfx> te tanovi so že mal bolš
<Grega> heh
<Grega> :>
<Grega> sem vedel, da sva si usojena!
<marinka> predlani je novega kupil
<marinka> kdo si je usojen, kaj sem spet spregledala?
<Grega> ej
<Grega> a je marinka nafisa, ali je "podobnost le nakljucna"?
<marinka> ti si pa tudi nakljucje
<marinka> lahko mi prides nalakirat nohtke na nogah, Grega
<Grega> ne hvala
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNndRK8bOu0
<Seniorita> Higgs Boson for Idiots      - YouTube
<marinka> 4 ID10T
<uni4dfx> blah Å¡e en attention whore
<marinka> a ni to ta, k ima srbscino za zacetnike?
<uni4dfx> no idea they all look alike to me
<sasa84> buhdej CrazyLemon
<miha> sasa84
<marinka> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfLvnXIu664
<Seniorita> Serbian Language lesson 1 :  turrets      - YouTube
<sasa84> miha
<Grega> nafisa, zakaj si se preimenovala? meni je zelo neprijetno
<miha> :)
<Grega> mislim, "marinka"
<Grega> pardon
<marinka> zakaj ti je neprijetno? ker so mi vsec mali avteki?
<Grega> am.. ja.. tocno zato..
<sasa84> lol
<Grega> pozna kdo reddit, digg ipd. strani, kamur se vpise neko vsebino/link in potem ocenjuje popularnost?
<uni4dfx> Grega stumbleupon, delicious
<Grega> hm, ja.. prej sem bral en clanek o "fluff principle", ki pac govori o tem zakaj so na redditu vedno bolj popularne slike oz. kratki clanki kot bolj strokovni oz. kvalitetni posti.. in sem dobil eno, zaenkrat se, kr ql idejo..
<Grega> bom patentiral!
<Grega> *patent*
<robert_negro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNOPCy3iD5A
<Seniorita> Flashmob Velenje      - YouTube
<marinka_> net kar mrknil
<CrazyLemon> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/07/execute-actions-when-events-triggered.html
<Seniorita> Cuttlefish: Execute Actions When Specific Events Are Triggered ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<marinka> lahko noč
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-10
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Thunderbird prehaja v roke skupnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38533/#p38533
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> psst
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1y_1GuyvnnE&feature=related
<Seniorita> Zvočnik na pločnik      - YouTube
<sasa84> sam zate CrazyLemon
<sasa84> sorči CrazyLemon ...raje tale
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1LfGMORn4Y&feature=related
<Seniorita> DRAŽEN ZEČIČ  - Ako se duso moramo rastati      - YouTube
<sasa84> :D :D :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Thunderbird prehaja v roke skupnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38534/#p38534
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=386999954693793&set=a.386997821360673.86172.100001513758755&type=1&theater
<Seniorita> Fotografije osebe Ales Jenko | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> miijau :)
<sasa84> wuf wuf :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Nazmul 2012: Re: Prikaz spletne strani FF/Chrome/Chromium  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38535/#p38535
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kdaj bo pa kšn filmčk kok je gužve v KP? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ni eden dovolj?
<sasa84> noup...k je bil okol obrnen pa nismo vidl :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Thunderbird prehaja v roke skupnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38534/#p38534
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 taki videi se snemajo ob vikendih :D
<dz0ny> crazylemon > https://bugs.launchpad.net/bamf/+bug/976642 problem z izginjajočimi programi v unity  je bil danes rešen
<Seniorita> Bug #976642 “Started applications pinned to the launcher are not...” : Bugs : BAMF
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no pa probajmo :D
<CrazyLemon> no ja
<CrazyLemon> še vedno če odprem link iz xchata
<CrazyLemon> se doda nova chrome ikonca v launcher
<CrazyLemon> a je kje seznam .desktop fajlov ki so dodani v launcher?
<CrazyLemon> da lahk primerjam med dvema
<CrazyLemon> hm.. weird
<CrazyLemon> zgleda da vendarle bo!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<robert_negro> konkurenca La Toyi
<robert_negro> http://i.imgur.com/tDuZ5.jpg
<CrazyLemon> a komu odpre https://trgovina.mercator.si/m/tehnika/racunalnistvo-in-foto ?
<CrazyLemon> nevermind..očitno ne marajo ssl/zls
<CrazyLemon> tls*
<lynxlynxlynx> 404
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Thunderbird prehaja v roke skupnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38536/#p38536
<robert_negro> !t sl en približno
<Seniorita> approx
<uni4dfx> awesome
<uni4dfx> http://what-if.xkcd.com/1/
<Seniorita> Relativistic Baseball
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> uni4dfx, A careful reading of official Major League Baseball Rule 6.08(b) suggests that in this situation, the batter would be considered "hit by pitch", and would be eligible to advance to first base.
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> :D
<uni4dfx> morm rečt da tega nism razumel :D
<uni4dfx> k nimam pojma o baseballu
<uni4dfx> sm pa vso fisko Å¡teku :D
<sasa84> :))
<Tardus> Večer vsem! Dobil sem Raspberry Pi . Dela čisto ok very basic stvari,  le nad grafiko GUI HMDI (debian) sem malo razočaran. Navaditi se je treba, da molo počasneje dela.
<Tardus> Najbrž bom naredil kak enostaven vmesn ik za GPIO in se kaj poigral. Imam ekaj arduino komponent in bok+m kaj tega probal.
<Tardus> sasa84, jeseni bo na U3 (Poljanska v Ljub. ) 7 kompov  v računalnici  imelo Ub. 12.04 in bi oktobra (tam se začne šolsko leto)  imeli kake "urice"
<Tardus> MÅ¡ine smo dobili podarjene, XP Prof je gor, jaz pa bom dal gor Å¡e 10.04. Sem testiral in dela ok.
<Tardus> 12.04 da ne bo zmerde
<Tardus> noč vsem !
<CrazyLemon> sej ne rabiš štekat pravi baseballa da veš da ne bi nikoli napredoval na prvo bazo :D
<uni4dfx> A mi lahko kdo pojasne za koj k*** se to zgodi za network printerje? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/121855/gnome-printing.png
<CrazyLemon> zmanjkalo barve :p
<uni4dfx> to je tko k da bi ti v avtu zginu volan ko bi ti zmankal bencina
<CrazyLemon> it happens
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjgzKqL3EO4
<Seniorita> To je Bojan - Tretji dan      - YouTube
<marinka> cer
<lynxlynxlynx> o
<sasa84> o lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> &zzz
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pejd ninkat :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 Å¡e mal
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> jaz pa grem zdj :)
<sasa84> nočka :))
<dz0ny> http://londonbanker.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/lies-damn-lies-and-libor.html < - we are all "in deep hole"
<Seniorita> London Banker: Lies, Damn Lies and LIBOR
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-11
<marinka> dobro jutro
<marinka> a tukaj se vsi spijo?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Thunderbird prehaja v roke skupnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38537/#p38537
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM8kEHjQz9U
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Seniorita> flyboard zapata official      - YouTube
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, čist hudo!!! :D
<CrazyLemon> o sasa84 :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kr ok je :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2fOum_KWQU
<Seniorita> Ed Sheeran - Drunk (Official Video)      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> huuuuuud video
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebi po 2:00
<sasa84> mucica :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, muda diđeja :D
<sasa84> muca ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kakšna muda teb hodijo po glavi :/
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, poletje pa to... :P
<sasa84> andrejpan se pa klonira :P
<CrazyLemon> en mal je tečen :D
<dz0ny> družba rabim malo pomoči > Kaj uporabiti za kloniranje diska(NTFS) na drug disk? V ozadju je menjava diska, brez ponovnega nameščanja in nastavljana vsega. Problem je kot vedno ntfs
<CrazyLemon> clonezilla?
<dz0ny> si že delal, kolikor sem videl ne podpira live clone
<dz0ny> aka moraš prej narediti image
<CrazyLemon> live clone?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je pa tako pomembno da je live clone in ne najprej image in nato clone ?
<CrazyLemon> in sodeč po http://clonezilla.org/fine-print-live-doc.php?path=./clonezilla-live/doc/03_Disk_to_disk_clone/09-starting-cloning.doc#09-starting-cloning.doc       podpira live clone
<Seniorita> Clonezilla Live Doc
<uni4dfx> A obstaja kako orodje kokr je dd, sam da bi znal kopirat samo zaseden del diska, ne pa tud praznega?
<dz0ny> a clonezilla podpira ntfs, rad bi potem razširil particijo? Plus problem je ker kolikor vem ne zna na novem disku na novo naredit neke tabele s pravili in imaš ptem pol diska locked
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx "For these file systems, only used blocks in partition are saved and restored. For unsupported file system, sector-to-sector copy is done by dd in Clonezilla." :)
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32RY9KnoHkM
<Seniorita> CityCop - Seasons - 03 Summer      - YouTube
<dz0ny> crazylemon jp, prvo bom z clonezilla potem pa če ne bo šlo z temel kar so mi na tw priporočali http://support.wdc.com/product/downloaddetail.asp?swid=119&wdc_lang=en
<Seniorita> WD Support
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tole predvidevam da je WD only?
<dz0ny> jp oba dsika sta wd
<dz0ny> v naodilih piše da mora biti vsaj eden
<dz0ny> navodilih*
<uni4dfx> today i learned: vmware ni vredn pozornosti
<dhbiker> uni4dfx: zakaj ne ?
<uni4dfx> dhbiker zmeri več stvari je plačljivih pa neke nemogoče licence majo.. brezveze, KVM je zastojn pa ma vse kar rabš
<dhbiker> heh
<dhbiker> se strinjam
<dhbiker> KVM je kar kul
<uni4dfx> komercialn software je zmeri poln enga bloata
<dhbiker> ne to pa ne :P
<dhbiker> to se ti samo zdi :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pino: Re: ubuntu, win xp in win7 triple boot  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38538/#p38538
<marinka> pozdravcka
<marinka> eno vprasanje imam ... pa ne vem, ali je kdo tu
<lynxlynxlynx> don't ask to ask
<marinka> hehe
<marinka> mene zanima, kako bi naredila, da ne bi bilo treba v ubuntu sploh vpisovat gesla ... za zacetno prijavo sem porajtala, kako naredit ...
<marinka> kako bi se naredilo, da ce se zaklene ekran, da ne bi bilo potrebno vpisovat gesla ... pa vsakic, ko hoces kaj instalirat ... predvsem pa tole prvo v tej repliki
<marinka> pac ... da mine 10 ali 15 minut pa se zatemni ekran ... lepo ... kar naj se ... ampak da bi brez vpisovanja gesla delalo potem dalje, ko bi misko premaknil?
<marinka> ocetu sem dala na skatlo ubuntu ... pa je rekel, ce bi lahko brez gesla, ker ne mara ravno veliko tipkat
<marinka> niti ne zna najbolje, potem mu je pa to muka pocet
<marko-_--> vpišeš se kot root
<marko-_--> čeprav je to neumno... linux je že tak narejen, celotna hierharija fajlov pa vse je drugačna kot pri windowsu
<marko-_--> hierarhija
<marko-_--> če bo kot root brskal pa delal stvari bo vtaknil neki rootkit v prvih par tednih 100%
<marko-_--> namesto da mu poenostaviš mu razloži da ne gre tak
<marko-_--> pa da je to zaradi varnosti tak
<marinka> saj sem mu rekla ... ampak ...
<marinka> ok no ... v glavnem ... prva prijava je tako, da ga kr lepo noter spusti
<marinka> naprej mu bom pa rekla, naj vpise geslo ... saj ni tezko
<CrazyLemon> <marinka> kako bi se naredilo, da ce se zaklene ekran, da ne bi bilo potrebno vpisovat gesla
<CrazyLemon> preprosto..ne zaklepat zaslona
<CrazyLemon> :)
<marko-_--> ja to sem spregledal... saj v nastavitvah lahko narediš da je vedno stand by pa se ne zaklene oziroma ne zatemni
<marko-_--> al kakor koli se temu reče
<marko-_--> glede apt-get pa the programov ki rabijo root oziroma moraš meti skrbnika v sudoers fajlu
<marko-_--> pa ne gre glih tak. Razen kot sem rekel, če se vpiše kot root že od vsega začetka
<marko-_--> v GUI
<marinka> ah, ce bo pustil racunalnik, da se bo zatemnil ekran ... bo pa ze vpisal geslo ... ali mu pa res naredim na "nikoli" pa bo ... pa mu bom rekla, naj TV fizicno ugasa
<marinka> ko sem mu za ekran kar na 26 incno tv AVG kabel vezala
<CrazyLemon> izključiš zaklepanje ter vključiš zatemnitev..pa je problem rešen  :)
<LorD_DDooM> Zaklepanje zaslona se lahko vklopi/izklopi na "Brightness and Lock" nastavitvah in sicer z opcijo "Lock".
<LorD_DDooM> ON/OFF
<LorD_DDooM> Ne glede na zatemnitve ekrana
<marinka> aha, hvala
<marinka> kaj pa to: Razpolozljivi podatki so zastareli. To je lahko posledica tezav z omrezjem, ali pa skladisce ni vec na voljo. Za rocno posodobitev kliknite na to ikono, izberite "Preveri posodobitve", ter preverite, ce katero od vasih skladisc javlja napake.
<marinka> ampak vsakic preverim posodobitve pa jih ni blo
<LorD_DDooM> To uporabljaš software center?
<marinka> pol popoldne se je pa samo ponudilo za posodobitev, ampak ikona se mi vedno znova prikaze
<marinka> to mi ikono poleg ure vrze
<marinka> klicaj v trikotniku
<marinka> rdece
<marinka> to se mi ni se nikoli zgodilo
<LorD_DDooM> Hm, nekako mi zgleda kot da kak star repository meče napako
<marinka> zdaj se mi pa ze cel vikend to vklaplja pa me moti
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko pa najprej poženeš "sudo apt-get update", mogoče osveži repository
<marinka> pa saj to ga skos
<marinka> W: Ni mogoče dobiti http://ppa.launchpad.net/tombeckmann/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found  W: Ni mogoče dobiti http://ppa.launchpad.net/tombeckmann/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  E: Prejem nekaterih datotek kazala je spodletel. Bile so prezrte ali pa so bile namesto njih uporabljene stare.
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko prosim greš v Software Center in ->Edit->Software Sources->jezičez Other Software
<CrazyLemon> lord in ubuntu ekšn..you go girl :>
<LorD_DDooM> Aha, no ta repository moraš odkljukati
<LorD_DDooM> jeziček*
<marinka> ja, in kje kaj obkljukam/odkljukam?
<LorD_DDooM> Saj to imaš Ubuntu 12.04 naložen ali še 10.10?
<CrazyLemon> 11.04
<LorD_DDooM> Software Center in ->Edit->Software Sources->jeziček Other Software, tu ti izpiše vse repositorje katere imaš omogočene. Odkljukati/zbrisati moraš tistega ki ti povzroča probleme, si jih zgoraj linkala
<LorD_DDooM> Ker tile ti povzročajo probleme, ker so za verzijo "natty", 11.04, kar pa mislim da ni več podprt in so repositoryji ukinjeni.
<LorD_DDooM> Potem pa še enkrat poženeš sudo apt-get update
<marinka> kako ni podprt??? do oktobra bi moral bit!
<CrazyLemon> 11.04 ni še dosegel EOL ..je pa res da noben več ne vzdržuje privat 11.04 skladišč
<CrazyLemon> hence 404
<LorD_DDooM> To so privatna skladišča, niso uradna
<marinka> wiiiii ... urihtali
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/Xijcwbg8CGQ      tole pa je proper unboxing :D
<Seniorita> Dr Paul unboxes the Nexus 7      - YouTube
<kubanc> folk, kako se ze resi pakete, ki imajo neresene odvisnosti?
<LorD_DDooM> sudo apt-get -f install <packetname>? Drugče zna aptitude precej bolje reševati odvisnosti, je prav ena opcija za tak primer.
<kubanc> se bom prjavu iz problematicnega racunalnika
<franci> Naslednji paketi imajo nerešene odvisnosti:
<franci>   libhtml-parser-perl: Odvisen od: perl (>= 5.10.0-24ubuntu4) vendar je paket 5.8.8-12ubuntu0.5 nameščen
<franci>                        Odvisen od: perlapi-5.10.0
<franci>   util-linux-locales: Odvisen od: util-linux (>= 2.17.2-0) vendar je paket 2.13.1-5ubuntu3.1 nameščen
<CrazyLemon> dist-upgrade ?
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, nocem tega delat
<kubanc> ker 10.10 ima unity
<kubanc> ce se prav spomnim
<LorD_DDooM> To ni isto
<LorD_DDooM> dist-upgrade ti upgrejda pakete za distribucijo, ne pa cele distribucije AFAIK
<LorD_DDooM> +Update Manager ti avtomatsko da -dist-upgrade, ne navadnega
<sasa84> juhuuu
<marinka> juhuhu
<marinka> sasa je tu
<marinka> marinka pa gre na sokeca
<marinka> bi bek lejtr
<kubanc> aja, uno je sudp apt-get release-upgrade
<kubanc> al neki tazga
<sasa84> ooo marinka
<kubanc> dist-upgrade tudi ne deluje
<LorD_DDooM> A če potabaš med apt-get install, obstaja kak tak paket ki ima več verzij (tipa per5-1, per5-2, perl3-1)?
<LorD_DDooM> perl
<kubanc> nism v packet managerju
<kubanc> terminal
<LorD_DDooM> Ja saj,  =||= install perl [TAB] za možne verzije
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: bes te plentaj, Fedora user vas mora reševat
<kubanc> ja velik je paketov
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko da je potrebno inštalirat prejšnjo verzijo paketov (reciomo 5.1), default je pa 5.3
<LorD_DDooM> tist perlapi
<LorD_DDooM> al kaj dela probleme
<kubanc> 2 pokvarjena paketa sta: util-linux-locales ter libhtml-parser-perl
<LorD_DDooM> Žal ne vem, letim na fuzbal, LP
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1501-1: Nova vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1501-1/
<zdobersek> zdobersek1: you sexy!
<zdobersek1> zdobersek: right back at you!
<zdobersek> zdobersek1: stay sexy, later!
<zdobersek1> zdobersek: ditto sexy, cya.
<zdobersek1> ta tip je legenda.
<CrazyLemon> ma weirdo je
<CrazyLemon> misli da je neki več
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: ga poznam, in dejansko je.
<zdobersek1> on je Clovek.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1503-1: Rhythmbox vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1503-1/
<sasa84> zdobersek1, ja... zdobersek je pa res ...huh
<sasa84> ma muda :P
<CrazyLemon> fižolčke ma
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek1> THEY ARE POTATOES
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kok pa ti veš kaj ma zdobersek ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon IS JELLY
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 moški pač ve ok
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> jellylemon :P
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<CrazyLemon> si že brala fifty shades of grey? :D
<zdobersek> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to ej za gledat...ne za brat :P
<CrazyLemon> "Moja postelja je ojačana, a čeprav ne morem kupovati seksiperila, si okoli sebe ovijem kakšno lepo rjuho,"
<CrazyLemon> loooooooooooooool
<zdobersek> grem po en video
<CrazyLemon> citiram http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/najdebelejsa-zenska-na-svetu-hujsa-z-maratonskim-seksom/287215
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita> Najdebelejša ženska na svetu hujša z maratonskim seksom :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<zdobersek> evo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5K1RcKJVbHA
<Seniorita> Gilbert Gottfried Reads Fifty Shades of Grey      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> http://www.delo.si/assets/media/picture/20120711/670x420_vogel2.jpg           haha
<zdobersek> kleeTHORiz!
<CrazyLemon> tale v srajci je bil fotograf na raftu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> raftingu*
<zdobersek> a so to nek cuden gay pornic snemal?
<CrazyLemon> you wish
<CrazyLemon> http://www.delo.si/druzba/trip/v-krnici-bodo-odslej-letele-tudi-lisicke.html
<Seniorita> V Krnici bodo odslej letele tudi lisičke
<zdobersek> se vedno se slisi kot pornic
<zdobersek> nic vec gay-only, ampak se vedno ...
<sasa84> zdobersek, lepo branje :P
<CrazyLemon> "i'd really like to claim your ass" sounds like a forum signature to me :)))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, veš kaj morš prebrat....hiša blaženih bud od ribeira
<sasa84> fantastična!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 wrong
<CrazyLemon> sploh ne rabim brat
<CrazyLemon> :D
 * CrazyLemon prečekira če je narejen film po tej knjigi
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> sej po 50 shades of grey tud ze delajo film
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> upam da bo sharon stone notri :$
<sasa84> zdobersek, a je preveden v slov.?
<sasa84> šibam pančkat ;)
<zdobersek> sasa84: nimam blage.
<sasa84> nočkula ;)
<zdobersek> noc.
<sasa84> zdobersek, a prideš k men...bova skup brala? :P
<sasa84> pa nč :P
<sasa84> ajd ;)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.explosm.net/db/files/Comics/Kris/18TH.png
<zdobersek> SO HARSH
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<marinka> nocko ... kdorkoli ze gre spat
<zdobersek> je ze sla
<zdobersek> aja.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Y U SO SLEEPY
<zdobersek> fajn, zunaj toca na polno
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVognw7BEKY&feature=player_embedded <-- na polno
<Seniorita> Toča - Bovec, 11.7.2012      - YouTube
<zdobersek> ok, ni slo tolk na polno ..
<marinka> ojoj
<uni4dfx> damn se je zlil
<marinka> aha
<marinka> lije ko iz pi***
<marinka> se opravicujem ... moj oce tako pravi :)
<marinka> pa se toca gre :S
<dz0ny> noro, pr nas pa vroče za popizdit 30
<dz0ny> stopinj
<uni4dfx> sej je blo tud tle do ne prov dolg nazaj
<lynxlynxlynx> uff, zdej je pa še tle začel nabijat
<modelcek> dez, dez :D
<lynxlynxlynx> najmanj sodra
<uni4dfx> kok je smešn k kr naenkrat vsi vn letijo avte premikat :D
<dz0ny> http://meteo.arso.gov.si/met/sl/warning/hail/
<Seniorita> meteo.si - Državna meteorološka služba RS - Verjetnost trenutnega pojavljanja toče
<dz0ny> pri nas bo verjetno spet ob 4 zjutraj
<marinka> ja, pa pokrivat
<marinka> bilo prej ze vse tiho, ko je pa zacela toca, je pa kar cebeljnjak postal
<marinka> lahko noc vsem
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1504-1: Qt vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1504-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-12
<uni4dfx> kako se spuca swap
<uni4dfx> zakaj hudiča mam memory zaseden 22%, swap pa 8% !?
<lynxlynxlynx> ker je branje drago?
<uni4dfx> nevermind sm pogruntu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: ubuntu, win xp in win7 triple boot  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38539/#p38539
<C-O-B-R-A> haha
<C-O-B-R-A> irc lol
<C-O-B-R-A> a slovenskih ircnet strežnikov ni več?
<dz0ny> Å E komu ne dela rhytmbox usklajevnaje z android telefonom?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM a si vidu a?a?a?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sami rekordi danes
<CrazyLemon> razen na 10miles :7
<CrazyLemon> :/
<uni4dfx> Yay kupu sm kompresor za zrak in sm čist happy :D
<yang2> bos mal prah iz masin razpihavu ?
<yang2> mene so obtozil proizvodnje, ko sem to doma pocel :)
<uni4dfx> yang2 ja lol
<uni4dfx> kako proizvodnje?
<uni4dfx> a so misll da laufaš kak stroj
<yang2> so prsli policaji pa so rekl "gospod a vi kaj proizvajate doma, ker tako ropota"
<uni4dfx> hehe :D
<uni4dfx> ja res je glasna zadeva
<yang2> po tistem sem se losal kompresorja
<uni4dfx> pa sej na vrtu spucaš
<uni4dfx> valda ne boš notr tega delu
<uni4dfx> :D
<yang2> na balkonu
<uni4dfx> recimo
<yang2> sej sem ga prodal sosedu, on ima vrt, tko da ce rabim kaj se da zment
<uni4dfx> kul
<uni4dfx> sej je že čist pocen zadeva
<yang2> kok pride zdej
<uni4dfx> sm dubu v merkurjo za 79€
<yang2> to je pa res poceni
<yang2> kok mocnega, kok je velik
<uni4dfx> prenosn
<uni4dfx> na Å¡trom
<uni4dfx> 1100W
<yang2> ja
<uni4dfx> 8 barov al neki tazga
<yang2> velik placa zavzame
<yang2> dokaj velik
<yang2> ce mas garazo je ok
<uni4dfx> ja tok k en komp prbližn
<uni4dfx> mogoče mal manj
<yang2> pa ce nimas neki ful masin recimo pol se ne splaca, da se tut gume pumpat recimo in kaksno barvo spricat
<yang2> men se bol spaca zadeve zdej dol odnest in 1x letno spucat in je to to
<uni4dfx> ja sej to je moj plan
<yang2> mors pa pazt a ves
<uni4dfx> da ne odlomš kej ja :D
<yang2> da ne dajes kompresorja blizu koze
<uni4dfx> to pa itak
<yang2> ker lahko ti gre zrak v zilo pa te kap
<uni4dfx> not to mention da ostaneš brez kože :P
<yang2> ja
<yang2> mors mal pazit
<yang2> mene zanima ce bi bil kaksen majhen kompresor
<yang2> tok da pihaminutko pol se pa spet nafila
<uni4dfx> ma merkur tud enga
<uni4dfx> za 10€
<uni4dfx> čist mejhn
<yang2> sam a je to un na 12V za gume pumpat ?
<uni4dfx> i think so ja
<yang2> tist ni dost uporaben
<uni4dfx> ja kurc pol manšiga pa že ni
<yang2> kaksen tak bolj zaresen da bi bil
<uni4dfx> težka
<uni4dfx> mogoče kak ebay :D
<yang2> pol je pa ze postnina tolk, kt da bi tega velikega kupil
<uni4dfx> yup
<uni4dfx> pr nas se res nč ne dobi.. sama žalost
<yang2> jst sem svojga dost dobr prodal, mislim da sem zgubu ene 5000 sit
<yang2> takrat so bli okrog 30 jurjev
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: lepa! :)
<LorD_DDooM> Kdo te je pošlepal?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM bratranc na specialki :)
<uni4dfx> Das fühl ko moraš it k frizerju pa se ti ne da.
 * CrazyLemon pravkar bil pri frizerki
 * yang2 se bo naslednjic ostrigel na obali, zgleda da je ceneje kot v lj
<yang2> kolk si dal CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> yang2 6€
<CrazyLemon> na markovcu..v kopru pa je 11€
<yang2> v lj pa okol 13
<lynxlynxlynx_> grrr, sortiranje 300 mio vrstic -> boom
<lynxlynxlynx> Gmirko, daj, zaupaj nam kaj imaš proti suhi salami. Vsi naši predniki so jo nosili v hribe, poleg pa še marsikaj zanimivega in predvsem tako ali drugače užitnega.
<lynxlynxlynx>  S suho salamo v krizi preživiš, gorsko kolo pa je popolnoma neužitno. Skratna, na njemu bi si že na začetku polomil zobe, na suhi salami pa njam. njam. ne.
<dz0ny> haha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qTIGg3I5y8&feature=player_embedded#!
<Seniorita> Sesame Street: Share It Maybe      - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1506-1: Puppet vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1506-1/
<Grega> a je ze mozno narocit raspberrypi?
<uni4dfx> Grega a ni lih zadnič nekdo tle pisu da ga ma
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> uhuuj
<CrazyLemon> in alyosha_sql ima raspberry pi
<sasa84> oooo a res??
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, ma ti si čist HÜD
<sasa84> kaj maš pa ti CrazyLemon a? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 moj lulcek je dovolj velik zato ni potrebe po vseh teh tehnoloških igračah :p
<sasa84> ah, dj dj CrazyLemon
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> same bučke :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ! danes sem naredu prvo 100ko!!
<CrazyLemon> a si kej ponosna??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ju mejk mi vana!
<CrazyLemon> :$
<dz0ny> http://blog.betaworks.com/post/27070595530/digg <- digg 3.0
<Seniorita> betaworks  digg
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-13
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1505-1: OpenJDK 6 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1505-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1506-1: Puppet vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1506-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1505-1: OpenJDK 6 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1505-1/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqAUmgE3WyM
<Seniorita> Useless Box Kit from ThinkGeek      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> awesome!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> a ste vsi že v Laškem al kaj
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx nop
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ne Å¡e?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx sploh ne :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon joj ne moreš bit tak couch potato :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx couch potato..ker ne grem pit pir v 250km oddaljen laško? :D
<uni4dfx> exactly :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.snopes.com/travel/airline/squawk.asp
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Seniorita> snopes.com: Squawk Word
<dhbiker> lol
<sasa84> juhuuu
<alyosha_sql> sasa84 dj povej no temu CrazyLemon da ni tko hud kot misli:D
<alyosha_sql> in da če nardi 100km z kolesom to ni za se hvalit ampak se zamislit nad tem
<alyosha_sql> :)
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, +1
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, ti si hud, k maš raspberry pi ;)
<alyosha_sql> pff
<alyosha_sql> pa nego
<alyosha_sql> :DD
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha_sql> samo ohišje me še jebe:) nisem lih najbolj natančen pri delu z lesom:))
<sasa84> in kok je? a je hud?
<alyosha_sql> zelo
<alyosha_sql> presenetljivo dobro dela
<alyosha_sql> za tko "Å¡voh" zadevo
<sasa84> :))
<alyosha_sql> jebemtish kako je dober sladoled :)
<alyosha_sql> kaj je to: Maple syrup ice cream wirh caramelised pecans & caramel swirl
<alyosha_sql> jebemtish
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ti boš do oktobra bil zajeten fant če boš tko nadaljeval :>
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa pust ljudi če papajo sladoleda :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če se voziš po sladoled 100km
<sasa84> on je še zmer hüd a veš :P
<CrazyLemon> je to kr huge znak :p
<CrazyLemon> on je fül of füd :>
<sasa84> lej, ljoši ma povn dela in skrbi... more papat
<[nitro]> dons je dan da se sladoled je astrolosko hehe
<[nitro]> vsaj tko pisejo neki horoskopi :)
<alyosha_sql> haha
<alyosha_sql> kako lahko ješ sladoled astrološko?
<alyosha_sql> :)
<[nitro]> ne vem zakaj sam dans nas se bi ful jelo sladoleda hehe
<[nitro]> vsaj tko pravjo na astrology.com :)
<alyosha_sql> hehe
<[nitro]> lahka hrana
<[nitro]> manj mesa
<[nitro]> to je to hehe
<alyosha_sql> no jz sem prispeval k temu da bo tako:)
<alyosha_sql> kaj češ drugo ko sladoled
<alyosha_sql> u tej vročini
<alyosha_sql> :)
<[nitro]> kul :)
<[nitro]> jaz bom pa verjetno sel v lidl majo najcenejse sladolede
<[nitro]> vsaj zdi se mi tko :)
<alyosha_sql> majo neki ja
<alyosha_sql> zadnjič sem jedu neko vanilijo
<alyosha_sql> je bla prav dobra
<[nitro]> pa je ok ?
<alyosha_sql> in je 2,5l 2€
<alyosha_sql> neki u tem stilu
<alyosha_sql> ma dobra je
<[nitro]> lucka 40 50 centov
<alyosha_sql> burbon vanilia
<alyosha_sql> hehe
<alyosha_sql> če si pa iz ljubljane al pa maribora pa itak moraš po ben&jerry's u Leclerka
<alyosha_sql> :)
<[nitro]> v leclercu sm kupu himalaya tea :)
<[nitro]> skatlca ki stane okol 2 evra to mas za celo leto za caje
<alyosha_sql> hehe
<alyosha_sql> nevem zakaj nemorajo odpret leclerka nekje na obali
<alyosha_sql> ker je prav super trgovina
<alyosha_sql> use majo
<[nitro]> ja sm opazu
<[nitro]> jaz sm poleg caja kupu tud elektricni cajnik :)
<[nitro]> kupoval cajnik in kupu se caj hehe
<alyosha_sql> :)
<alyosha_sql> mo kako je blo dobro to kosilo:D
<alyosha_sql> priporočam
<alyosha_sql> :)
<[nitro]> kaj sladoled ? :)
<alyosha_sql> jp
<[nitro]> clovk jst bi mogu ene par pojest verjetno :)
<[nitro]> tej dni mi je prov mesa manjkalo hehe
<alyosha_sql> hehe kurac je u tej vročini ne moraš nič jest
<[nitro]> vcer sm pa sel na dunajski s pomfrijem
<[nitro]> in je naredilo trik hehe
<[nitro]> clovek je lacn samo ce je zivcn
<[nitro]> al pa prevec neki druzga razmislja in ga dela nemirnega
<alyosha_sql> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcuYjDR2tSg
<alyosha_sql> loool
<Seniorita> The one that got away! / shark bait      - YouTube
<alyosha_sql> na 40s se začne :)
<alyosha_sql> it's a shaaarks a shaaaark
<alyosha_sql> :DD
<[nitro]> ravnokar eno ribco ujame pa jo pes poje :)
<alyosha_sql> hahaha
<alyosha_sql> kako kriči ženska
<[nitro]> sej ni mogu do njih
<[nitro]> razen  ce bi njega ujel pa gor potegnil heeh
<uni4dfx> [nitro] s tistim zobotrebcem že ne :D
<[nitro]> sej bi spustila palco iz rok verjetno :)
<[nitro]> ko to potegne
<[nitro]> ze nasa scuka naredi spuro :)
<[nitro]> najraje v grmje :)
<[nitro]> jaz sem bil pred leti se mulc zravn ko se je primlo lipanja na blinker v cisto plitki vodi :)
<[nitro]> v šašu je bil not v plitki vodi
<[nitro]> otriž je ful okusna riba ce dobis velkega
<[nitro]> ostriž
<[nitro]> je pa roparica hehe
<[nitro]> a je mel kdo od vas problem modrih fac na flash video posnetkih ??
<[nitro]> jst sm vcer resu koncno s enim patchem
<[nitro]> siol.tv pa gledas dnevnik v cisto kontra odtenkih hehe
<[nitro]> noro :)
<uni4dfx> [nitro] ja, sm mel neki podobnega, kriv je bil gstreamer
<[nitro]> jaz sm mel tole: http://www.smekout.com/resitev-video-problema-pod-ubuntu/
<Seniorita> Rešitev video problema pod Ubuntu | smekout.com
<marinka> br' dan
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<sasa84> joj :D
<CrazyLemon> loj
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,...
<CrazyLemon> ja sasa84 ? :D
<robert_negro> A obstaja kak boot manager, ki ga namestim na disk A, in mi mogoca boot iz particije ne disku B?
<robert_negro> *na disku B
<dz0ny> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/index.html
<Seniorita> Plop - Documentation / Manual / Examples - Free Boot Manager, builtin usb driver, native usb, boot different operating systems, cdrom, usb, freeware, option rom bios
<dz0ny> grub itd
<alyosha_sql> mmm ima kdo kašno idejo kako bi nek program v C-ju implementiral v html in ga tam poganjal?
<alyosha_sql> oziroma da bi delal prek browserja
<alyosha_sql> al bo lažje nardit ta progam v php-ju
<alyosha_sql> ?
<alyosha_sql> je pa tko en praw u izi programček
<lynxlynxlynx> v html boš precej težko :)
<uni4dfx> alyosha_sql cgi?
<lynxlynxlynx> rabiš en skriptni jezik, ane
<uni4dfx> alyosha_sql http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Gateway_Interface
<Seniorita> Common Gateway Interface - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<alyosha_sql> sj to sem neki googlal ta CGI
<alyosha_sql> samo nisem siguren da vem točno kaj je to:)
<uni4dfx> http://www.purplepixie.org/cgi/howto.php
<Seniorita> HOW-TO Write a CGI Program in C/C++
<alyosha_sql> samo kaj ta CGI poganja use al kaj
<alyosha_sql> aha aha
<alyosha_sql> nice..bom malo pogledal to
<alyosha_sql> sj verjetno na koncu bo lazje nardit v php-ju
<uni4dfx> example: http://www.purplepixie.org/cgi-bin/goodbyeworld.cgi
<Seniorita> Hello
<alyosha_sql> samo kaj to če anrdiš tako ne
<alyosha_sql> pol program dela cel
<alyosha_sql> tudi ki je neki za unašat notri
<alyosha_sql> se da to nardit
<uni4dfx> seveda
<alyosha_sql> nekako prek nekih form
<alyosha_sql> aha aha
<alyosha_sql> moram malo pgoledat te linke
<alyosha_sql> pol pa naprej ane:D
<uni4dfx> prednost CGI: izjemno hiter
<uni4dfx> prednost PHP: izjemno enostaven / priročen
<alyosha_sql> mhm mhm
<alyosha_sql> ql
<alyosha_sql> tnx zaenkrat
<alyosha_sql> :)
<uni4dfx> np
<lynxlynxlynx> a cgi se sploh Å¡e uporablja?
<uni4dfx> se za kake router interface
<zdobersek> kdo me rabi?
<dz0ny> alyosha sql http://code.google.com/p/mongoose/
<Seniorita> mongoose -   Mongoose - easy to use web server - Google Project Hosting
<dz0ny> alyosha_sql http://code.google.com/p/mongoose/ sem že delal en projekt in je kul zadeva, rabiš samo libpthreads
<Seniorita> mongoose -   Mongoose - easy to use web server - Google Project Hosting
<alyosha_sql> samo kaj praw štekam to je pač webserver samo?
<dz0ny> alyosha_sql tudi če to želiš recimo strani ti servira normalno za ostalo pa lahko napišeš svoje handlerje (sinatra style za low level ) poglej si primer http://code.google.com/p/mongoose/source/browse/examples/hello.c
<Seniorita> hello.c -  mongoose -   Mongoose - easy to use web server - Google Project Hosting
<dz0ny> povek ja bi rad dosegel mogoče je že narejeno
<alyosha_sql> ma ne sj mi to apache dela use ql
<alyosha_sql> to ni problem
<alyosha_sql> samo nisem vedu
<alyosha_sql> kako bi poganjal program v Cju prek webserverja
<alyosha_sql> in ga prikazal v browserju
<alyosha_sql> sj sem use naredu ze
<alyosha_sql> :)
<alyosha_sql> zdj samo Å¡e kodo malo modificiram
<alyosha_sql> za ta cgi
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql velecenjeni kuhar.. predlagaš kako omako za makarone, katera pa mora vsebovat piščančje prsi? :D
<alyosha_sql> smetana itak
<alyosha_sql> in tartufi
<alyosha_sql> :)
<dz0ny> aja sem mislil da to delaš kaj low-level. Če imaš apache potem je mod_fcgi al pa svoj vmesnik narediš
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon u usakem primeru smetanovo omako no
<alyosha_sql> :)
<alyosha_sql> Å¡e malo sira
<alyosha_sql> ovo ono
<alyosha_sql> pa si zmagal
<alyosha_sql> :)
<zdobersek> lmao, za simple http server maste python :>
<zdobersek> uletis v en direktorij, vzges eno komando in ti servira.
<zdobersek> python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<zdobersek> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/tech-tip-really-simple-http-server-python
<Seniorita> Tech Tip: Really Simple HTTP Server with Python | Linux Journal
<zdobersek> Y U NO APPLAUD
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql sploh ne
<CrazyLemon> sem si naredu paradižnikovo
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kaj zdej goyim, kaj počneš :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx goyim?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj gojiš
<CrazyLemon> bakterije?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> Goyim: Non-Jews, in Hebrew and Yiddish. Literally, the "peoples." Sometimes pejorative.
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx i said it once and i'll say it again..go far far away from 4chan :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon nism biu tm že dolg :P
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ti ki si pameten fant
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga mi v chrome javascript je.. ?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon pobriš cache
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ma brisam sem večkrat..same shit od izida chrome 20
<uni4dfx> kako naprimer te je..?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon misliš takole http://screencloud.net/v/llr6
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne mislim na charset ne :)
<CrazyLemon> mislim na tole recimo https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/youtubeOnChrome20.png
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> a sem že omenil da mi včasih flash videi če jih ustavim..in nato spet predvajam
<dz0ny> aja izključi strojno pospeševanje že no
<CrazyLemon> se pospešeno predvajajo? .9
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kot sem ti že omenu prej..izključeno je
<dz0ny> ja si tisto je pulse problem in flash
<dz0ny> dasj screnn shote od chrome://plugins in chrome:/flags
<dz0ny> daj*
<dz0ny> flash problem sem rešil s tem da uproablja chrome build flasha
<dz0ny> lahko kar iz unstable
<CrazyLemon> sej flash mi deluje normalno..sam včasih pospešeno predvaja X sekund video
<CrazyLemon> ampak spet..samo če ga ustavim in spet predvajam
<dz0ny> preveri če imaš tako http://screencloud.net/v/CN0x
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<dz0ny> na open source gonilniku je to
<dz0ny> ati/amd
<dz0ny> za plugins http://screencloud.net/v/Azrp
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sam še hujše je
<CrazyLemon> če mam css enabled
<dz0ny> kako grafično imaš
<dz0ny> os/ali prop gonilnik
<CrazyLemon> integrirano atijevo..pa fglrx
<Tardus> Pozdrav vsem!Evo, na brzino sem zagnal trenutno najcenejši, mogoče najmanjši..? "full"
<Tardus>  računalnik Raspberry Pi. (41 e, element14-farnell, sestavljen, se ga ne da
<Tardus>  zlotati doma!)
<Tardus>  OS je  Linux Debian (tudi več drugih distribucij, za ARM procesor) in ima
<Tardus>  vse, kar imajo veliki, je pa slabša grafika in malo bolj počasen je kot ta
<Tardus>  veliki.
<Tardus>  Treba se je navaditi - približno kot kak 700 Mhz Pentium pred 7 leti...
<Tardus>  OS je na 8GB smart kartici + Å¡e ca 4+ GB prostora za programe. Zunanji USB
<Tardus>  disk lahko neomejen.
<Tardus>  Dela  na 5V  USB polnilec ali na baterijo za GSM in kuri kakih 700 mA, če
<CrazyLemon> ampak še enkrat..ta težava se je začela s chrome 20ko :)
<Tardus>  nanj ni preveč obešene periferije, sicer okoli 1 A. Video je HMDI ali stara
<CrazyLemon> ff dela normalno
<Tardus>  TV ali HMDI-DVI adapter. VGA pa NIMA! Desktop trenutno LXD. Dela na mreži in internetu.
<Tardus>  (WiFi pa mi Å¡e ni upelo zagnati.)
<Tardus>  Namenjen pa je za učenje programiranja (Python) in/ali  kot pameten
<Tardus>  kontroler, ker ima odprte programabilne GPIO pine. (v Pythonu ali v C++)
<CrazyLemon> Tardus ne tega počet prosim :)
<Tardus>  Da se narediti vsakršno hišno avtomatiko, servo-motorčke, robota, ki govori
<Tardus>  in odgovarja na ukaze, igralne konzole, dekoderje signalov, najbrž tudi kako
<Tardus>  "pametno" anteno (kopijo Steppir ...???)... ipd. Kaj praktičnega pa jeseni/pozimi, ko bodo daljše noči.
<Tardus>  Teorija + info: www.raspberrypi.org
<Tardus> ok pomotoma je bil paste
<CrazyLemon> Tardus to pa lahko objaviš na forumu :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon chrome://gpu-internals/ > pastebin
<Tardus> bom
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://pastebin.com/D66M7Z9N
<Seniorita> Graphics Feature Status  Canvas: Software only, hardware acceleration unavailabl - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> Accelerated CSS animation has been disabled at the command line.
<CrazyLemon> a to je tist kar je onemogočeno v flags?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> flags so gui za command line
<dz0ny> imaš fglrx-updates ali fglrx
<CrazyLemon> fgrlx
<CrazyLemon> fglrx*
<dz0ny> me prav zanima zakaj imaš ta problem bom testiral in sporočim
<CrazyLemon> mene tudi
<CrazyLemon> ampak očitno je da je chrome tist k je...
<dz0ny> na os je tako http://screencloud.net/v/8MIK fglrx se še prenaša
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/googlePlusOnCHrome.png
<CrazyLemon> tko zgleda g+ :)
<dz0ny> brezveze da si na internetu potem
<dz0ny> Accelerated 2d canvas is unstable in Linux at the moment. hm to mi je znano iz chrome os
<CrazyLemon> včasih refresh pomaga :)
<dz0ny> daj killall chrome; google-chrome --disable-accelerated-2d-canvas
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno katastrofa
<dz0ny> brb
<CrazyLemon> tyt
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM če te slučajno zanima.. extreme vital ima popust na kol. oblačila
<LorD_DDooM> Nima pravih dresov :>>>>
<CrazyLemon> ne..niso fedora dresi ne
<CrazyLemon> so pa vsi drugi :D
<CrazyLemon> saša je pršla..tko da lahk grem spat :>
<CrazyLemon> n8
<uni4dfx> Spat ob 10h?
<sasa84_> o CrazyLemon :*
<sasa84_> miši moja zlata, k biciklira 100km/dan
<sasa84_> <3
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon jp delo normalno http://screencloud.net/v/AMMN
<Seniorita> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<dz0ny> jaz bi poizkusil z tanovimi gonilniki http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<Seniorita> AMD Catalyst™ Proprietary Display Driver - Linux x86 & Linux x86_64
<dz0ny> crazylemon https://gist.github.com/3107215
<Seniorita> dz0ny's          gist: 3107215 &mdash; Gist
<dz0ny> preveri da ti dkms zgradi module, meni jih namreč ni
<dz0ny> oziroma se je pritoževal da ni glav za jedro
 * sasa84_ tud uporabla skrinklaud :P
<sasa84> pa sasa84 tud :P
<dz0ny> hm Å¡e vedno ne dela syn z rhythmbox na androida ;mad
<dz0ny> komu sploh dela to
<uni4dfx> dz0ny kakšn sync to?
<uni4dfx> da ti musko kopira na mobitel al kaj?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> uskaldi s knjižico ni klikabilen, vse ostalo zazna. Sem se igral tudi z .is_sound_file jk
<uni4dfx> dz0ny kolk pa maš placa na telefonu, js vem da nebi nikol vse muske gor spravu :D
<dz0ny> 8gb, free je ene 6gb
<uni4dfx> kaj sam 2 GB muske? :D
<dz0ny> zadeva zna na usb ključ na androidm ki je prav tako kot usb ključ pa ne
<dz0ny> ne muske imam za ene 20gb
<uni4dfx> a transcoda?
<dz0ny> ne sploh ne pusti kopirat
<uni4dfx> meh rhythmbox ni več to kar je bil
<uni4dfx> včas sm mel plugin za xchat da je kazal kaj poslušaš, pa nč več ne dela
<dz0ny> beatbox Å¡e ne zna, ker app Å¡e obstaja
<dz0ny> vem da gre z cp ja :)
<uni4dfx> beatbox?
<dz0ny> ne zna Å¡e
<uni4dfx> aha to je spet nek nov player
<uni4dfx> reinventing the wheel
<uni4dfx> sponsored by canonical
<dz0ny> ne od elementaryos
<dz0ny> ui je kul
<dz0ny> podcasti so, synca Å¡e ni
<uni4dfx> rhythmbox dela z dbus zdej right
<uni4dfx> nebi smel bit preveč težko narest skripto za xchat k bi pobrala vn current song
<dhbiker> ue obstaja
<dhbiker> ze*
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-14
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma ne bi se lih igral z gonilniki..ker bo pol cela Å¡tala..in bom se nato mogu je.. da popravim zate spet nazaj :D
<CrazyLemon> em.. -zate :)
<marko-_-> googlam sam sebe pa sem našel en projekt ki sem ga 2-3 leti nazaj delal lol
<marko-_-> http://pastebin.com/1ugDVec5
<Seniorita> [C++] // Projektna naloga za predmet APJ3  // Sistem bank  // Marko Å tih 3R2  #includ - Pastebin.com
<marko-_-> na treh straneh na googlu sem :p
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: danes je izšla chrome beta http://chrome.blogspot.com/2012/07/beta-ways-to-communicate-and-print.html
<Seniorita> Google Chrome Blog: Beta ways to communicate and print
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, JellyLemon
<uni4dfx> sovražim vikende
<uni4dfx> nikjer nobenga
<uni4dfx> Å¡e #ubuntu je skor mrtu
<sasa84> uni4dfx, elow ;)
<sasa84> sorči no, mal pospravlam po bajti ;)
<uni4dfx> sasa84 oi
<sasa84> a bi se rad pogovarju? :))
<uni4dfx> sure
<uni4dfx> kam gre folk za vikende lol a vsi pred tvjem ždijo
<uni4dfx> v centru tud ni nbenga
<sasa84> uni4dfx, morje?
<sasa84> eni majo clo punce :))))
<uni4dfx> sj jo mam jst tud ampak je ni tle :'(
<sasa84> uni4dfx, pol pa pejd do nje...v dvoje je bl zanimiv :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2012/07/legionar_robert_markus.aspx
<Seniorita> Slovenec v tujski legiji: O ubijanju se ne sprašuje - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> zanimiv človek
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny chrome beta na G+ dela super..
<CrazyLemon> tudi youtube končno normalno dela
<CrazyLemon> tnx :)
<CrazyLemon> hm no ja.. thumbs up/down še vedno ni viden ko greš na komentar
<CrazyLemon> nope..youtube Å¡e vedno saks
<CrazyLemon> pa tko fajn je zgledal :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kolk teb flash procesorja kuri?
<uni4dfx> kaj T-2ju dans ni jasn
<lynxlynxlynx> men čist lepo dela
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx 240p? 360? 480? 720? 1080? je razlika :)
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx jah verjamem da nisi iz istga konca :P
<uni4dfx> kako se na linuxu imenuje /dev fajl od grafe?
<lynxlynxlynx> lj :P
<lynxlynxlynx> /dev pa ni nc standardnega
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kterkol
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx 360p ~30%
<CrazyLemon> 480p ~40%
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kr bad
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx kaj pa vem..i dont mind :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon eni ste tko skromni :)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx no dej se pohvali kok tebi kuri :p
<CrazyLemon> :))
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon preveč
<uni4dfx> nimam kej hvalt :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4_-gD-EstI
<Seniorita> Jessica Nigri Sexy Nurse cosplay - Comic-Con 2012 Day 2      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> miiiiiiijaaaau :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon si dubu moj odgovor al me je dol vrgl prej
<CrazyLemon> <uni4dfx> CrazyLemon preveč
<CrazyLemon> <uni4dfx> nimam kej hvalt :D
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4_-gD-EstI
<CrazyLemon> <Seniorita> Jessica Nigri Sexy Nurse cosplay - Comic-Con 2012 Day 2      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> miiiiiiijaaaau :D
<CrazyLemon> * uni4dfx has quit (Ping timeout: 246 seconds)
<Seniorita> Jessica Nigri Sexy Nurse cosplay - Comic-Con 2012 Day 2      - YouTube
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon cool
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx jessica? pretty cool ja :))
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ja Jessica <3 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQHDegT7ZeM
<uni4dfx> :D
<Seniorita> HD Jessica (SNSD) NG cut , GoobNe CF Apr30.2010 GIRLS&#39; GENERATION 720p      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx to je jessica nigri?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon not exactly
<uni4dfx> je pa jessica!
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx right :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIjyKmmvC9k
<Seniorita> Jessica Nigri & Monika Lee Hot Cosplay Comic-Con 2012      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Re: Unity2D show desktop  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38540/#p38540
<CrazyLemon> 2
<CrazyLemon> 1
<CrazyLemon> ..
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Unity2D show desktop  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38541/#p38541
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rock_n_rok: GWoffice - problemi pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38542/#p38542
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a poznaš The Global Consciousness Project?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx zveni kot petrol is bad and diesel is good project
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon pa ni, je neki čist odštekanga
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx do tell more
<uni4dfx> po svetu majo enih 100 serverjev ki ne delajo nič druzga kot da generirajo naključne številke, 24/7
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx lol? :D
<uni4dfx> in vsako sekundo zbirajo podatke
<uni4dfx> zdej, kaj je zanimivo
<uni4dfx> zadeva bi po logiki mogla metat vn eno povprečno številko
<CrazyLemon> in iščejo kaj? luknje v generatorjih? :)
<uni4dfx> pa je ne
<uni4dfx> dejansko se dogaja to, da se ob nekaterih dnevih pojavlajo večja odstopanja
<uni4dfx> recimo na dan volitev v ZDA
<uni4dfx> ko je obama zmagu
<CrazyLemon> lol :)   naj uganem..hčerinski projekt se imenuje The Global Conspiracy Project :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon nope, maš podatke javno dostopne skos na netu
<uni4dfx> http://noosphere.princeton.edu/
<Seniorita> Global Consciousness Project -- consciousness, group consciousness, mind
<uni4dfx> tm si poglej Main Results
<uni4dfx> eh: http://noosphere.princeton.edu/results.html
<Seniorita> Summary of Results, Intro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: GWoffice - problemi pri namestitvi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38543/#p38543
<uni4dfx> hipoteza je da z mislimi vplivamo na randomizerje, in vse kaže na to da je to res
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ah nehi no
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ja lej poglej si podatke pa boš vidu
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx meh :)
<dz0ny> uni4dfx evo nekaj zate, vidim da te zanimajo takšne stvari http://mondovista.com/
<Seniorita> Viewzone Magazine: A look at life and human culture from different angles.
<uni4dfx> dz0ny "UFO images" ?
<uni4dfx> js sm tazadn k bo v tak larifari verjel drgač, sam global consciousness project mi je zanimiv ker je bol znanstvene narave
<dz0ny> uni4dfx http://www.mondovista.com/future/
<Seniorita> You Can Know the Future
<uni4dfx> dz0ny aha to vem kaj je ja
<uni4dfx> basically mi nej bi zaznaval čustva hitrej od vida
<uni4dfx> lol že cel dan poslušam ta komad: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sqqjN6eWYE
<Seniorita> Signalrunners feat. Julie Thompson - These Shoulders (Club)      - YouTube
<lynxlynxlynx> spominja na kej iz sucker punch-a
<Aseq> a pesem. sucker punch ima druge dobre-- sweet dreams in where is my mind
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/534621_10151047104884432_630129326_n.jpg         tile pa majo jajca :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon to je ta slika k je pred 3 leti krožla po 4chanu z podnapisom "Americans - Yes, they are that stupid"
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a sm že omenu da ne sledim kaj se dogaja na 4chanu? :>
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon tm se je začel, blo je pa marsikje, jst sm recimo na diggu to prvič vidu :)
<uni4dfx> sorry, i'm being an ass again :P bad day
<Grumpek> edini problem je, da tole NISO americani ;)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx so the usual sunday? :>
<CrazyLemon> saturday*
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/druzabna-kronika/foto-in-video-adrenalinsko-letenje-nad-tlemi-pod-kaninom/287417
<Seniorita> Foto in video: Adrenalinsko letenje nad tlemi pod Kaninom :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> hah
<CrazyLemon> tale ki ma britansko zastavo na majici
<CrazyLemon> je tahujsi car na bovškem
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> product placement ha
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon nekak me je spomnl na Eat British Muffins
<uni4dfx> British IT for your company
#ubuntu-si 2012-07-15
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ThePianoGuy: Re: Thunderbird prehaja v roke skupnosti  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38544/#p38544
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kdo ze updejtov na 4.1 android ?
<Sky[x]> danes dobil notify za update
<lynxlynxlynx> prestar telefon kao
<CrazyLemon> moj se tudi že uvršča med fosile :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dashwallace: Brezžično omrežje NE DELA.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38545/#p38545
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Brezžično omrežje NE DELA.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38546/#p38546
<zdobersek> LOL
<zdobersek> 1.5 ftw?!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dancemiki: Canon Pixma ip 4500  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38547/#p38547
<Sky[x]> face unlock mi ne dela ce dam eye blink
<Sky[x]> brez tega ap dela :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Canon Pixma ip 4500  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38548/#p38548
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Brezžično omrežje NE DELA.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38549/#p38549
<sasa84> juhuuu
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<sasa84> oj lynxlynxlynx :)
<lynxlynxlynx> cheese
<sasa84> *Å¡kljoc*
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVKCHZqax84&feature=relmfu
<Seniorita> Cheese by Tim Minchin      - YouTube
<lynxlynxlynx> ti ponudijo orkester in potem greš napisat komad o siru :]
<lynxlynxlynx> drugih njegovih pa ti raj ne gledat
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, LOL
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, zkaj pa ni priporočljivo še kej druzga pogledat? :P
<lynxlynxlynx> v parih se v orto spravi na cerkev
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0xQcEH7Dqo&feature=related <-- ta je Å¡e najbolj mila
<Seniorita> Tim Minchin - I Love Jesus      - YouTube
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVKCHZqax84&feature=relmfu
<Seniorita> Cheese by Tim Minchin      - YouTube
<sasa84> haha, ta mi je čist huda!!! :D
<sasa84> d best
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ma same take
<sasa84> ups, ni tprav link
<sasa84> mislm sm uno...pope disco :D
<sasa84> disco pope...nek tazga :D
<sasa84> za crknt :D
<lynxlynxlynx> good book :)
<lynxlynxlynx> morš kr ene parkrat preposlušat, da slišiš vse fore
<lynxlynxlynx> bi ga moral skor dat na slowmo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dashwallace: Re: Brezžično omrežje NE DELA.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38550/#p38550
<uni4dfx> moj novi stari računalnik: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/121855/2012-07-15%2021.24.42.jpg
<uni4dfx> na njem laufa linux, brez kakršngakol diska, cdroma, usbja...
<sasa84> uni4dfx, ma čist si hud :D
<uni4dfx> sasa84 i know right
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Brezžično omrežje NE DELA.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38551/#p38551
<CrazyLemon> the baddest ass in ljubljana!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> pun intended eh?
<CrazyLemon> nisem js tako nesramn no
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, evo, še en k je hud poleg ljošija
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ma sami hudi ste kle
<uni4dfx> 8-D
<CrazyLemon> js pa moram it spat že ob 9.30..k mi mama ne pusti da sm na računalniku :(
<CrazyLemon> LN!
<uni4dfx> haha na redditu (Ubuntu board): Did anybody else have problems with wine after the upgrade?
<uni4dfx> reply: "Yes, I've had problems with alcohol after a particularly hard Ubuntu upgrade. I think it was 10.04 -> 10.10. I'm recovering now though."
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dashwallace: Re: Brezžično omrežje NE DELA.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38552/#p38552
<lynxlynxlynx> hehe
<sasa84> uni4dfx, lol
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-08
<miha> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/jul/07/nsa-brazilians-globo-spying
<Pepelka> The NSA's mass and indiscriminate spying on Brazilians | Glenn Greenwald | Comment is free | guardian.co.uk
<Pepelka> »Glenn Greenwald: As it does in many non-adversarial countries, the surveillance agency is bulk collecting the communications of millions of citizens of Brazil«
<miha> najbolj zabavno pa je, ko se US ambasador pogovarja s Karlom Erjavcem in mu zagotovi, da kolk on ve, Sloveniji niso prisluškoval <-- glih so mu povedal, ambasadorju :D
<zdobersek> kdo ve? Kahl?
<miha> Mussolini..sth
<miha> Karlu zihr niso prisluškoval, se ni splačal
<andrejz> mene bolj zanima prisluškovanje za potrebe slovenskih politikov in drugih vplivnežov
<dz0ny> andrejz: tist moraš pa sovo vprašat
<dz0ny> čeprav oni naj bi kao samo tujino spremljal
<andrejz> zakaj bi spraševal, če veš, da se ti bodo zlagali (če jim resnica ne bo ustrezala)
<dz0ny> .sc Students Question the NSA at Recruiting Session
<breza> Students Question the NSA at Recruiting Session(12 minut) http://soundcloud.com/madiha-1/students-question-the-nsa-at ♥1,327 ▶155,012
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<miha> ooo sasa84
<sasa84> ooo miha :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dela!
<CrazyLemon> pa delalo bi tudi brez reinstalla in vsega premikanja etc.
<CrazyLemon> samo bi mogu dat verify game cache
<dz0ny> aww
<dz0ny> http://finalterm.org/
<Pepelka> Final Term
<sasa84> oooooo dz0ny :)
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/944206_10152022102594867_2002795115_n.jpg
 * miha pings sasa84 
<sasa84> jp miha :)
<dz0ny> o sasa84
<dz0ny> irc me heca
<miha> sasa84: kake nove slike? :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Broker: LiBRE! 14 je dostupan za preuzimanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40431/#p40431
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: Re: [Server 12.04] Acpi - Poweroff button ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40432/#p40432
<zdobersek> sasa84: coffee?
<sasa84> zdobersek, jes jes :D
 * zdobersek parts on the mission
 * zdobersek postreze sasa84
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek, moj zlati fant! hvala
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] China Unicom Signs Up to Ubuntu Touch Advisory Group  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_EIdVFRLyW8/china-telcom-unicom-join-ubuntu-touch-group
<sterna_> http://www.philly.com/philly/news/20130708_ap_ab83a497d06c40ecb14a38fd348cdcc6.html?c=r tle ni pejstnu
<Pepelka> Asiana attendant describes dramatic evacuation
<Pepelka> »SAN FRANCISCO (AP) - The evacuation of Asiana flight 214 began badly. Even before the mangled jetliner began filling with smoke, two evacuation slides on the doors inflated inside the cabin instead of outside, pinning two flight attendants to the floor.«
<zdobersek> kitajki je menda resilc povozu?
<zdobersek> al sam eno?
<dz0ny> obe
<zdobersek> na HN je bla ena disekcija nesrece, letalo je priblizno 100 metrov prehitr prislo do tal
<sterna_> aja to pa nism vedu
<sterna_> a sta bli se zivi ko ju je povozu
<sterna_> najbrz ne ce sta pr 250km/h iz repa padli
<zdobersek> hm, nisem zasledil, predvidevam, da sta bli
<dz0ny> http://momav.me/armchair-air-crash-investigator/
<Pepelka> Moma Vujisic
<dz0ny> sterna_: ne nista pali ven, zunaj so ju povozili gasilci
<dz0ny> tko je rekel fire chief, pa dodal da zadevo preiskuje policija
<dz0ny> bo pa več znano po obdukciji
<sterna_> a obe?
<sterna_> baje sam eno
<Jezk> sem danes nameščal neke update, ki jih je zaznal update manager in po ponovnem zagonu, mi ni več mogu maložit login screena, češ, neki grafični razlogi
<Jezk> imam hibridni grafični kartici in sem uporabljal amd catalyst manager, je delalo čist lepo
<Jezk> spomnim se, da je bil kak update ali dva nekaj okol kernela
<sasa84> o Jezk
<Jezk> je možno, da je to razlog za nekompatibilnost
<Jezk> hola :D
<Jezk> no...dobr timing, očitno morm it afk ravno, ko irc kanal ni mrtev...bb in ~20...če ima kdo kake ideje/namige, naj jih le napiše, bom vse prebral ko pridem nazaj
<sasa84> Jezk, res nimaš sreče :P
<dz0ny> em dkms status :P
<dz0ny> predvidevam da ni zgrailo grafičnega gonilnika, še vedno pa lahko bootaš v starejšo verzijo
<dz0ny> pri boot izberi napredno pa eno verzijo kernela manj kot jo imaš sedaj
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Command Line Video Download Tool youtube-dl Gets Support For 17 New Websites  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ki4So8U2JkM/command-line-video-download-tool.html
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Command Line Video Download Tool `youtube-dl` Gets Support For 17 New Websites  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ki4So8U2JkM/command-line-video-download-tool.html
<dz0ny> http://l3net.wordpress.com/2013/04/09/a-memory-comparison-of-light-linux-desktops-part-2/
<Pepelka> A Memory Comparison of Light Linux Desktops – Part 2 | l3net - a layer 3 networking blog
<Pepelka> »In my previous article I've tried to investigate the RAM memory requirements for running some of the most common light window managers and desktop environments available in the Linux world. Prompte...«
<dz0ny> .sporoci andrejz http://l3net.wordpress.com/2013/04/09/a-memory-comparison-of-light-linux-desktops-part-2/ [malce za preštudirat, kaj še lahko damo na dvd]
<Pepelka> A Memory Comparison of Light Linux Desktops – Part 2 | l3net - a layer 3 networking blog
<Pepelka> »In my previous article I've tried to investigate the RAM memory requirements for running some of the most common light window managers and desktop environments available in the Linux world. Prompte...«
<sasa84> .sporoci dz0ny test!
<sasa84> a to dela? :P
<sasa84> .sporoci sasa84 test
<CrazyLemon> .sporoci sasa84 test 1
<CrazyLemon> .sporoci sasa84 test 2
<CrazyLemon> .sporoci sasa84 test 3
<CrazyLemon> .sporoci sasa84 test 4
<CrazyLemon> .sporoci sasa84 test 5
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> .sporoci CrazyLemon STAHP
<CrazyLemon> zdj pa sasa84 /cycle :)
<sasa84> ne dela CrazyLemon :P
<sasa84> cycle? :P
<CrazyLemon> ne cycle? :P
<CrazyLemon> ampak /cycle
<dz0ny> logout -> login
<dz0ny> pa sporoči je :)
<dz0ny> .videl andrejz
<breza> dz0ny: andrejz je bil zadnjič prisoten/na 6 ur nazaj z sporočilom: zakaj bi spraševal, če veš, da se ti bodo zlagali (če jim resnica ne bo ustrezala)
<sasa84> kok globoko sporočilo od andrejza :P
<sasa84> kuuul
<sasa84> nč ni :P
<dz0ny> saša napiš .pomoč pa ti bo jasno
<sasa84> .pomoč
<R33D3M33R> je tukaj :D
<sasa84> ooo R33D3M33R
<sasa84> :)
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav sasa84 :)
<sasa84> .sp
<CrazyLemon> .doo
<CrazyLemon> .dno
<sasa84> .plosk
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<Pepelka> Slow Clap - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Wiser's slow clap«
<R33D3M33R> .csi
<R33D3M33R> .eh
<sasa84> hahahahaha, plosk je d best! :)
<R33D3M33R> .pomoc
<CrazyLemon> s/.pomoc/.pomoč
<zdobersek> .pomoch
<R33D3M33R> vau
<R33D3M33R> hardkor bot :)
<R33D3M33R> .yt csi
<breza> C.S.I - A Tratti(7 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gi8hy1GZh04 ♥635 ▶216,877
<Pepelka> C.S.I - A Tratti - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Se tu pensi di fare di me un idolo Lo brucerò, Trasformami in megafono m'incepperò, cosa fare non fare non lo so, quando dove perché riguarda solo me, io so ...«
<zdobersek> Crime Scene: Italy?
<R33D3M33R> ne, mislil sem da bo izvrglo kak magični zoom :D
<R33D3M33R> .seznam
<breza> R33D3M33R:
<R33D3M33R> .shrani 1 "haha :)"
<R33D3M33R> .seznam
<breza> R33D3M33R: 1
<R33D3M33R> heh, noro :)
<CrazyLemon> http://jebo.me/slije/majice-vojvodjanske-banke.142541.jpg      my kinda bank :)
<sterna_> velike sise niso lih za kolesarje no
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne??
<sterna_> zarad turbulenc
<dz0ny> .stran github.com
<breza> github.com(204.232.175.90) JE dosegljiva.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: koncno majica zate!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js nimam velikih jošk
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sterna_> aja nimas
<sterna_> ja po pa ni zate banka
<sterna_> al bi ti meu banko z velikimi sisami
<CrazyLemon> banko z nizkimi obrestmi!
<sterna_> js ze mam tako
<sterna_> na sto jurjov mi da manj k 200 evrov na mesec
<CrazyLemon> jah ti si želiš visoke obresti ne nizke :)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ec2 kaj kašlja danes?
<sterna_> sej to sm meu sam en mesec
<sterna_> dz0ny: js nism opazu
<zdobersek> dz0ny: dolg load je
<dz0ny> hm github mi prenaša z 5kb/s, deploy pa faila z error on last attempt: Error: connect ECONNREFUSED
<dz0ny> ping
<breza> Say the word
<CrazyLemon> breza word
<breza> So, are you a knight or a warlord.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: the* word
<CrazyLemon> breza the
<breza> The?
<CrazyLemon> breza word
<breza> Hahaha what are you now.
<R33D3M33R> sp: super bi bilo, če bi pojmovnik kazal na sskj
<R33D3M33R> sp: recimo, tule piše: pooblasti, odobriti (pazi vsebino!) [▲]
<R33D3M33R> sp: pazi vsebino mi ne pove nič
<R33D3M33R> sp: ker sta mi besedi precej tuji
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: sorry upgrade time
<R33D3M33R> aja :)
<R33D3M33R> no, pa saj, v testni fazi tak lahko loge beremo
<R33D3M33R> sp: zanima me, če bi kdo KDE prevajal? :)
<R33D3M33R> sp: ker imamo še 1 mesec pa bi prav prišlo, če bi kdo zagrabil kak prevod
<R33D3M33R> sp: 4.11 bo lts in bo najbrž prisoten v večini distribucij v naslednjem letu ali dveh
<lynxlynxlynx> ne prevajat extragear, pa bo ;)
<R33D3M33R> sp: extragear je preveden 69%
<R33D3M33R> sp: pri extragearu bi bilo potrebno prevesti Å¡e accesibility in programe za upravljanje z $$$
<R33D3M33R> sp: ostalo so programi, ki se ne posodabljajo več
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> da se ti da :D
<R33D3M33R> sp: v bistvu bi sodili v playground
<sterna_> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8059149/oblaki1.png
<sterna_> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8059149/oblaki2.png
<R33D3M33R> sp: kaj se mi da?
<CrazyLemon> sp: pisat sp: nonstop :D
<R33D3M33R> sp: to moj program sam dela ;)
<CrazyLemon> ohoho..custom made sp: program
<R33D3M33R> sp: ne, pač regexpe uporabljam
<R33D3M33R> <vse kar napišem je <
<R33D3M33R> sp: pa se zamenja
<dz0ny> sterna_: wtf
<sterna_> kr massive ane
<R33D3M33R> sp: pač ena tipka ...
<R33D3M33R> sp: no v glavnem, prevajalci KDE, javite se :)
<CrazyLemon> če kdo sploh bere loge :p
<CrazyLemon> razn andreja z. :>
<R33D3M33R> sp: jah, potem pa upam, da se bo javil :)
<sasa84> sterna_, ? LOL :)
<CrazyLemon> meeh.. l4d2 spet ne dela.. da faq is going on
<R33D3M33R> sasa84: dobro koordinirani troli :)
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: no, nisem kupil Å¡pila tak btw.
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R buu
<CrazyLemon> ker je dosti bolši kot tf2
<R33D3M33R> meh, sem včeraj tf2 igral, pa je bomba :D
<CrazyLemon> in se splača vložit 3.5€ v špil :)
<R33D3M33R> tak da sorči, tf2 ostaja no. 1 :)
<sterna_> ja sej ce hocte se
<R33D3M33R> ja, se splača vložiti v špil, ki potem ne dela, ko bi rad igral :P
<CrazyLemon> ti sorči.. ker boš sam igral tf2 namest da bi z nami igral l4d2!
<sterna_> http://www.ati-e-import.si/
<Pepelka> Ati E&I Tel: 00386 1 2834 831
<sterna_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piN9lcZUsPg
<Pepelka> Chemtrail haarp analiza 2011 01 19 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Analiza dogajanja by g. Miran Vučko na dan 19. jan 2011«
<sterna_> clo ubuntu uporabla se mi zdi.
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: lej na tf2 je vsaj 2x toliko igralcev kot na l4d2
<sterna_> spilejte rajs thomas was alone
<R33D3M33R> na l4d2 so sami dojenčki, sodeč po forumih
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R kdo sploh bere forume?? pravi moški berejo mailing liste!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<R33D3M33R> ja, preko dialupa na 486tki
<R33D3M33R> pač pravim, ko se boste naveličali l4d2 je igra za vrečt stran, community je v riti
<R33D3M33R> na tf2 so pa poleg otročadi, resnejši igralci
<dz0ny> em v tf2 me je samo en slovenc nadlegoval
<dz0ny> l4de je pa kr kul sploh #steamlug
<CrazyLemon> žan?
<zdobersek> NEVA!@
<zdobersek> NEVAH*!
<R33D3M33R> pač glede na forume, me l4d2 ni prepričal ...
<zdobersek> jst sem komot za tf2
<zdobersek> loh bi ciklal
<R33D3M33R> se strinjam
<R33D3M33R> lahko bi imeli razporejene evente
<CrazyLemon> ko je polna luna tf2 else l4d2
<R33D3M33R> torej vsakih 14 dni se zamenja sevrer
<zdobersek> kolk ljudi rabimo za tf2 mvm?
<R33D3M33R> 4? :)
<R33D3M33R> s tem, da je mvm lažje igrati, ker se boti prilagodijo številu ljudi
<R33D3M33R> v l4d2 pa samo umetno pamet dobiš
<zdobersek> aha, nisem vedu za te prilagoditve
<zdobersek> pol ni pene
<CrazyLemon>  Failed to load /home/pingo/.local/share/Steam/SteamApps/common/Left 4 Dead 2/cef_gtk.pak
<CrazyLemon> a lahk kdo preveri če ima ta fajl
<CrazyLemon> cef_gtk.pak ?
<R33D3M33R> tega fajla nimam, ampak Å¡pil je pa vseeno delal :)
<CrazyLemon> meni tudi..danes zjutraj :)
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa ne več
<zdobersek> pingo
<CrazyLemon> cef_gtk.pak ni razlog za seg fault
<sterna_> http://i.imgur.com/oYTtSVC.jpg
<idioterna> o lej
<idioterna> pusti mi met ta nick
<CrazyLemon> a je to samuel l jackson's dog ?
<idioterna> possibly.
<zdobersek> ne, to je samuel l jackson as a dog
<CrazyLemon> to zihr praviš samo zato ker je S.L.J black...f'in rasist :/
<zdobersek> the dog is brown
<R33D3M33R> a še komu zadnje časa dropbox čudno dela?
<R33D3M33R> torej, večno se synca
<R33D3M33R> in to samo linux različica, windows odjemalec pa dela bp
<zdobersek> NSA, obviously :>
<R33D3M33R> ne vem no, če dropbox restartam downloada 1 fajl, nato pa se spet zatakne
<zdobersek> kvaj potem, ta teden tf2?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151773970247269&set=a.141194292268.140121.46543152268&type=1&theater
<Pepelka> Slike s časovnice | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> razlog zakaj sovražim italijane
<zdobersek> zakaj? sej si ti tud italijan
<CrazyLemon> js znam vozit hence..nisem italijan
<CrazyLemon> http://www.regionalobala.si/novica/huda-prometna-nesreca-na-cesti-proti-luciji
<Pepelka> FOTO: Huda prometna nesreča na cesti proti Luciji
<Pepelka> »Ob 19.16 je na cesti Valeta–Lucija prišlo do hude prometne nesreče. 59-letni voznik...«
<idioterna> znas vozit ja
<idioterna> pomoje pa tut.
<CrazyLemon> to je bilo včeraj
<aaljosa> CrazyLemon !
<yang> CrazyLemon: sori, italjani lepse vozijo kot slovenci
<yang> vsaj po avtocestah
<yang> vsi lepse vozijo kot slovenci ki norijo po avtocestah
<yang> najleps pa vozjo avstrijci
<yang> zadnjic sem sel cez dvopasovnico, samo prehod je bil oznacen, in je cela kkolo na vozil zacela bremzati ko so se priblizevali in ustavili 10 metrov pred zebro, kje to pri nas dozivis ?
<yang> kle je prov hobi da se ubijajo po cestah
<yang> sicer pa tut mularija ma take avte sportne
<yang> pa da ne govorim, da imamo najstrozje financne kazni za voznike
<yang> kar je itak poglavje zase
<yang> s tem da ce imas recimo ne vem 14 kazenskih pik od 15 moznih in gres na "popravno predavanje in izpit" ki traja dobre 2 uri, ti vse pike izbrisejo
<yang> jst se ene pike nisem dobil nikol
<yang> pa ljudje s sportnimi avti in terenci mislijo da pravila za njih itak ne veljajo
<yang> slabso vozno kulturo sem dozivel samo se v turciji
<yang> samo tam tudi talnih oznak nimajo povsod
<yang> verjetno ce se dva zabijeta, je kriv tisti ki manj vpije
<zdobersek> celjani so sploh divji
<yang> jah tko pravjo ljubljancani
<yang> celjani in kranjcani
<yang> verjetno tam pa pravjo da so ljubljancani divji
<yang> men gre na zivce da se mi en na avtocesti zalima za rit
<yang> pa blenda
<yang> 130 je omejitev
<yang> in ce vozim 130 mi nima kaj blendat
<yang> sploh ce nekoga prehitevam in se mu potem umaknem
<yang> pejt se vozit po avstijski avotcesti, NIHCE od avstrijcev ne gre preko 130
<yang> mmislim, da dosledno spostujejo pravila
<yang> sam tam so policisti tudi na cestah, ne pa tako kot pri nas, ko za bifejem cakajo
<zdobersek> kokr si reku, kultura je na psu
<yang> nisem se videl policijskega avta na nasih avtocestah, ker pravijo da imajo radarje
<zdobersek> da se to spremeni, je pa potrebno par generacij
<yang> ma kultura je vedno slabsa iz generacije v generacijo
<R33D3M33R> @<yang> CrazyLemon: sori, italjani lepse vozijo kot slovenci, dober vic
<yang> R33D3M33R: iz mojih izkusenj voznje po italiji, po mestih so res malo predrzni no, ampak se vedno boljsi kot slovenci
<R33D3M33R> po italiji morda, govorim o tem kako vozijo po slovenskih cestah
<R33D3M33R> obup
<yang> to nevem
<yang> v italiji me edino skuterji motijo, ko ti pride iz leve in desne, moras namesto naravnost se v stran gledati, da koga ne zbijes hehe
<yang> R33D3M33R: kle v ljubljani, so samo kaksni italjanski turist, ni jih toliko kot dol na obali
<zdobersek> slovenci baje takoj postanejo vzorni vozniki, ko preckajo mejo
<yang> zdobersek: haha mozno
<idioterna> jsm ze tle vzorn voznik
<idioterna> tut ne vidm kako loh ne bi bil
<idioterna> v avtomobilu si smrtno nevaren celotni okolici
<R33D3M33R> yang: v bistvu govorim za tiste, ki se na Hrvaško vozijo po avtocesti
<R33D3M33R> to vozi kar po sredini ceste
<R33D3M33R> ne po levem pasu, ampak po sredini
<yang> R33D3M33R: no potem pa se dobro, da ne hodim na hrvasko
<yang> se ze malo bolj varno pocutim
<idioterna> hrvaska je kr awesome
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: bova sforsirala TF2 danes/ta teden? :>
<idioterna> zadnja leta precej gradijo kolesarsko infrastrukturo
<idioterna> zdej so tut v eu prsli tko da js mocno upam, da bodo napredovali bolje kot mi
<R33D3M33R> lahko :)
<R33D3M33R> drugače jaz trenutno nekaj drugega igram: SW: KOTOR 2, super RPG :)
<R33D3M33R> tak da mi moraš konkretno gnjaviti :)
<R33D3M33R> bbl, (morda :)
<lynxlynxlynx> mal ma Å¡voh Å¡torjo
<yang> kolk je od kopra do portoroza z biciklom ?
<zdobersek> R33D3M33R: mvm sem mel v mislih, torej da bi se limuna in dz0nyja pripravla za stvar
<yang> kiometrov
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa en mod, ki zadevo poprav
<R33D3M33R> zdobersek: saj
<idioterna> yang: okol 15
<R33D3M33R> lynxlynxlynx: res? meni se zgodba zdi kar solidna ... do zdaj
<yang> pismo to je sla moja mama s svojim biciklom
<R33D3M33R> nisem hardcore fan star wars, zato nisem pozoren na morebitne luknje in neumnosti
<lynxlynxlynx> npcji visijo v zraku
<lynxlynxlynx> jst tud ne poznam vesolja
<lynxlynxlynx> napram enki je dosti več vprašanj
<idioterna> yang: manj, ce gres skoz tunel
<R33D3M33R> lynxlynxlynx: takih napak nisem videl
<R33D3M33R> je pa hroščata igra, da znoriš
<yang> ja sej je rekla da ni sla v hrib, pri strunjanu se gre skoz tunel
<idioterna> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> kolk dalč pa si?
<R33D3M33R> če imaš vsync izklopljen glavni junak zašteka po boju
<R33D3M33R> šele začel sem, kakih 6 ur sem noter
<lynxlynxlynx> aja
<yang> idioterna: ampak vseeno mors na belveder iz izole al se lahko ognes ?
<R33D3M33R> sem pa že enkrat preigral to pred par leti
<yang> tist je kar klanc
<lynxlynxlynx> ja pol pa Å¡koda, da nisi dal popravkov gor
<R33D3M33R> jah, zdaj je kar je :)
<lynxlynxlynx> tud widescreen mod obstaja, pa najbrž kak texture pack
<R33D3M33R> je pa igra daleč od hroščatosti Gothica :)
<R33D3M33R> tak da jo je fajn igrati
<lynxlynxlynx> men se je samo vsake tolk cajta sesulo, nič kritičnega
<R33D3M33R> meni pa začuda ne, pa na Win 7 igram ...
<idioterna> yang: sej to je cist kratek klanec
<R33D3M33R> pa seveda redno shranjujem
<idioterna> ene 300m
<R33D3M33R> mogoče bi lahko v Wine probal :)
<idioterna> yang: komot gres pes
<R33D3M33R> aja, pa crack sem seveda kopiral, ker morda celo zaščita sesuva igro
<yang> A ste slisal tale istospolni vic ? Rece fantek svojemu ocetu na plazi "Uf oci, ti imas pa velikega" pa oce odvrne "Pocakaj, da vidis kaksnega ima sele mami"
<R33D3M33R> sploh pa mi ni všeč, da moram nonstop s CD-ji rovarit naokoli
<R33D3M33R> ok, ajde
<idioterna> kaj je pa tle istospolnega?
<yang> ne razumes ?
<idioterna> razumem, da si ga je moral izmislit nekdo, ki ne pozna nobene druzine z dvema ocetoma
<lynxlynxlynx> pa kot da bi drugemu staršu kdo rekel mami
<yang> zato se pa rece vic
<idioterna> ja sam je slab, k ni smesen
<idioterna> smesn vic o gejih je "i love you, but not in a gay way" "fuck you, find someone else to friendzone"
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<zdobersek> OHSNAP
<dz0ny> hm ta svet pocas postaja cist fucked up http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uu1XD_98DTc
<Pepelka> ‫قناصة الجيش تقتل المعتصمين السلميين عند الحرس الجمهوري‬‎ - YouTube
<Pepelka> »قناصة الجيش تقتل المعتصميين السلميين العزل بدم بارد في الساعة السادسة والنصف صباحا«
<yang> uf madona
<yang> kva pa so to zaeni verzi iz korana
<dz0ny> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2013/07/08/video-captures-military-sniper-firing-into-a-crowded-pro-morsi-protest-in-cairo/?wprss=rss_world
<Pepelka> Video captures military sniper firing into a crowded pro-Morsi protest in Cairo
<Pepelka> »The disturbing two-minute video was purportedly taken from within the demonstrations where shooting killed at least 40.«
<andrejz> dz0ny: svet je bil že prej fucked up, samo ni blo filmčka na youtube, da bi videl, kako je
<idioterna> koji bre sniper
<idioterna> toj brzostrelka
<idioterna> cist navadn kalasnikov by the looks of it
<dz0ny> #t=79s
<dz0ny> zgleda kot sniper
<yang> pocak da dzamijo zgradijo
<yang> bo tut kle ratal zivahno
<yang> slovenija je nekako v vati, kar se terorizma tice
<yang> dost varna dezelica
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> zarad dzamije bo ratal zivahno?
<idioterna> nisi resn
<idioterna> dz0ny: kje vids sniperja pr 79s?
<idioterna> to je https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AK-47
<Pepelka> AK-47 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> tist zravn je pa clovk s kamero.
<idioterna> in to kr dobro kamero
<idioterna> sony hvr al pa canon xh-a1
<idioterna> yang: a ce prepovemo gradnjo dzamije misls da je bolj verjetno da ne bo nikol nobenga terorizma tle?
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> idioterna: mislim, da je bolj verjetno, ceprav ne nasprotujem gradnji
<idioterna> js pa mislm da ni
<yang> ker je precej muslimanov je prav da imajo verski center
<idioterna> js mislm da je velik boljs za muslimane, da zivijo in ustvarjajo tukaj, ker je tukaj veliko vec moznosti, da tut islam pride v 21. stoletje
<idioterna> kot da to pocnejo odrinjeni na druzben rob, kjer je veliko moznosti, da se radikalizirajo
<yang> hm, ce pa pogledas verska sredisca moseje recimo v londonu vidis, da je zelo getoizirano
<idioterna> to je cist navaden urbanisticni problem segregacije
<dz0ny> idioterna: sej se lahko predela in je ostrostrelska puška
<idioterna> dz0ny: ziher, ampak kot tale tip to drzi zagotovo ni :)
<LorD_DDooM> S tem da se moderni radikalni islam pojavlja predvsem na v urbanih in izobraženih delih držav, ne pa v ruralnih delih kot je splošno prepričanje.
<idioterna> LorD_DDooM: to ne drzi.
<idioterna> LorD_DDooM: radikalni islam se pojavlja tam, kjer so najvecje socialne razlike in je najvec brezposelnih
<idioterna> cisto jasno je, da na kmetih ne more bit veliko brezposelnih
<yang> LorD_DDooM: videl sem neke anti-krscanske islam videe na youtubu, prevedene v slovenscino
<yang> oz narejene s strani slovencev
<idioterna> pa jasno je tudi, da brez verske indoktrinacije, ki je v domeni verskih izobrazencev, tezko postanes verski skrajnez
<yang> idioterna: no tisti video narejen v getu nekje na obrobju londona prikazuje ljudi, kot da bi ziveli sredi turcije, totalno neasimilirano, obleceni so v tradiciji z islamom, ponekod so burke celo prepovedali zaradi tega
<idioterna> to nima nobene zveze z nicemer kako so obleceni
<LorD_DDooM> idioterna: Možno da ima to vezo, nisem se poglabljal v socialne razlike. Sem bral en članek na to temo, kjer opisuje kje in kdaj se je pojavil ta moderni radikalni islam. In žariščne točke so Kairo, Istanbul, Kabul, najbolj napredni deli države. Socilane razlike niso bile omenjene
<idioterna> mene prov ma da bi v burko oblecen hodu okol
<idioterna> sam zato ker je to moja pravica.
<idioterna> sam je nerodn za kolesart
<idioterna> so i dont
<idioterna> LorD_DDooM: to je isto kokr RAF pr nas
<idioterna> rabs ekstreme
<yang> moderni radikalni islam je "pogruntavscina" enega imama, ki je deloval v sredini osemdesetih let in je integriral zapoved svete vojne v stari islam
<idioterna> ja, skratka
<LorD_DDooM> RAF? Royal Airforce?
<yang> mas razlozeno v brosurci o osami bin ladnu
<idioterna> LorD_DDooM: rote armee fraktion
<idioterna> ma pr nas so te imami dost reasonable ljudje, vsaj kokr jih vids govort o teh receh
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt_tv7t79WY
<Pepelka> Secret First Sequence of Postal - The Movie by Uwe Boll - YouTube
<Pepelka> »CHECK OUT: www.postal-themovie.com Secret First Sequence of Postal - The Movie by Uwe Boll CHECK OUT: www.postal-themovie.com«
<dz0ny> na grmado z Uwe Boll-om
<yang> a je se ziv ?
<Sky[x]> a se splh da git clone nardit v trenutni folder kjer si paceprav ni empty folder ?
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> git init
<dz0ny> git add remote
<dz0ny> git pull origin master
<Sky[x]> namest master pa lahko dam dolmen branch k ga hocem dol potengt an ?
<dz0ny> mhm
<idioterna> pr nas ni panike s tem
<Sky[x]> zdjle gldam na github mam 2brancha oblukana pol oba dopisem?
<dz0ny> ja ne vem to ti ves ker branch hoces:P
<dz0ny> mislim obeh hkrati ne mores met
<dz0ny> razen ce nardis novega pa mergas oboje
<Sky[x]> ja sam klele sta dve obklukane to mi je mal cudn
<Sky[x]> ceprov tree je sam develop
<Sky[x]> https://github.com/EllisLab/CodeIgniter/tree/develop
<Pepelka> EllisLab/CodeIgniter · GitHub
<Pepelka> »CodeIgniter - EllisLab's Open Source PHP Framework«
<zdobersek> enlighten me - zsync za direktorij?
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: ja ne no mas tud https://github.com/EllisLab/CodeIgniter/tree/2.1-stable
<Pepelka> EllisLab/CodeIgniter · GitHub
<Pepelka> »CodeIgniter - EllisLab's Open Source PHP Framework«
<dz0ny> torej git init
<dz0ny> git remote add https://github.com/EllisLab/CodeIgniter.git
<Pepelka> EllisLab/CodeIgniter · GitHub
<dz0ny> git fetch
<Pepelka> »CodeIgniter - EllisLab's Open Source PHP Framework«
<zdobersek> plz
<zdobersek> git remote update
<dz0ny> git checkout 2.1-stable -b moj_branch
<Sky[x]> develop norm dat sol sen zdj pogruntov :)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ne rabiš fetch to nardi :)
<Sky[x]> git remote add KRENIME https://github.com/EllisLab/CodeIgniter.git
<Pepelka> EllisLab/CodeIgniter · GitHub
<Sky[x]> tkoel is mislu ane ?
<Pepelka> »CodeIgniter - EllisLab's Open Source PHP Framework«
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> ponavad daš upstream, ker origin bo tist tvoje potem
<czerka> lynxlynxlynx: a slučajno veš kako preprečiti folku v partyu da samodejno napada?
<idioterna> teamkill sounds nice
<Sky[x]> sam zakva mi pol tole jav ce sem dodal
<Sky[x]> $ git fetch
<Sky[x]> fatal: No remote repository specified.  Please, specify either a URL or a
<Sky[x]> remote name from which new revisions should be fetched.
<czerka> hehe :), mislim da to ni mogoče
<idioterna> Sky[x]: nastavt mors
<dz0ny> git fetch KRNEKI
<idioterna> git remote add origin url
<idioterna> al tko nekak
<idioterna> al pa mogoce url origin
<idioterna> man git-remote
<Sky[x]> aja to je fora hehe
<Sky[x]> tnx
<idioterna> name url ja
<lynxlynxlynx> czerka:
<lynxlynxlynx> nope
<dz0ny> czerka: kaj pol l4d2 dela?
<dz0ny> sor ne ti :)
<czerka> ne, nimam ga ...
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj pol l4d2 dela
<czerka> lynxlynxlynx: v bistvu mu naročim, da bo ranged pa samodejno prestavi na aggresive
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nič več..delal  zjutraj :)
<czerka> in potem stečejo med merce
<CrazyLemon> sedaj redownloadam.. again :)
<czerka> pa je instant death :(
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaj ni trajne smrti
<lynxlynxlynx> v nwn so Å¡e bolj glupi
<czerka> aha, zdaj vidim, en bug je, ki samodejno prestavlja stance, včasih poskrola nazaj na aggresive sam od sebe, če si dosti hiter pa lahko klikneš in nastaviš pravi stance
<czerka> omg
<czerka> kaj me še čaka XD
<czerka> ne spomnim se, da bi pred leti imel te probleme
<idioterna> igre k se jih ne da poskriptat da se igrajo same so zguba casa.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dz0ny: tf2?
<CrazyLemon> i'm game if you are
<dz0ny> heh 12gb to transfer :)
<CrazyLemon> l4d2 itak ne morem igrat..vsaj ne (bete)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a si čist zbrisal tf2?
<dz0ny> mhm, long ago
<zdobersek> ...
<CrazyLemon> css?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> :>
<zdobersek> sem za
<idioterna> css eh?
<idioterna> http://img.pandawhale.com/post-18529-Yes-mlkshk-1nAi.gif
<CrazyLemon> spot on :D
<czerka> je kdo rekel tf2? :)
<CrazyLemon> czerka noben..pejt igrat svoj SW :p
<czerka> saj ga igram, mi je ratalo ukrotiti AI :)
<CrazyLemon> Nekdo je nedavno poskušal uporabiti aplikacijo za prijavo v vaš Google Račun
<dz0ny> it was me or NSA :)
<CrazyLemon> it was coverse.js :)
<andrejz> če bi bla NSA, ti google neb povedal
<dz0ny> breza me dve kul nove zadeve twitter news ticker pa xmmp relay
<breza> Si mais je ne vois pas le rapport avec les animaux???
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> breza: quoi?
<idioterna> du quoi animaux?
<idioterna> ta breza je cudna.
<dz0ny> :)
<maxipin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxopViU98Xo
<Pepelka> Epic sax guy 10 hours - YouTube
<Pepelka> »10 hours of sax guy playing :D«
<maxipin> Tole je kul ;)
<zdobersek> :>
<maxipin> že 2 uri psolušam ;)
<maxipin> ampak škoda ker se po 1,8 ure začne ponavljat :(
<dz0ny> idioterna: http://mainframed767.tumblr.com/ :)
<CrazyLemon> css dela
<idioterna> ojej
<idioterna> najboljsi je un exploit
<idioterna> k ebcdic dobi nazaj :)
<sasa84> haha, maxipin ...tale komad je bil na eurosongu par let nazaj
<maxipin> ja vem ja ;)
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh7lp9umG2I
<Pepelka> HE-MAN HEYEAYEA SONG FOR 10 HOURS - YouTube
<Pepelka> »240p for real Men! Check out http://for10hours.com/he-man-heyeayea-song-10-hours/ for more 10 hour videos!«
<sasa84> loooooooooooooooooooool
<maxipin> sasa84:  no no: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UjuYtgMDIg
<Pepelka> Voldemort laughing like a retard for 10 hours [HD] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Another Nutte Harpalt production; Voldemort laughing like a retard for 10 uninterrupted hours.«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 13.10 Refines Click Behaviour, No Longer Previews Installed Apps  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/I0KfVDoNLf0/unity-preview-click-fixes-in-ubuntu-13-10
<maxipin> Hmm, kolikor opazim je pa unity v primerjavi z kde  precej bolj požrešen
<maxipin> Vidim da mi nekoliko počasneje dela ;)
<dz0ny> maxipin: tole si prečitaj http://l3net.wordpress.com/2013/04/09/a-memory-comparison-of-light-linux-desktops-part-2/
<Pepelka> A Memory Comparison of Light Linux Desktops – Part 2 | l3net - a layer 3 networking blog
<Pepelka> »In my previous article I've tried to investigate the RAM memory requirements for running some of the most common light window managers and desktop environments available in the Linux world. Prompte...«
<dz0ny> btw kaj popravcev?
<maxipin> popravec kje?
<maxipin> popravcov*
<dz0ny> Å¡ola :)
<maxipin> a ti to misliš pri meni?
<maxipin> :P
<maxipin> Valda, 3 popravce mam ;)
<dz0ny> :P pridn
<maxipin> Ja itak
<maxipin> (ma ne drugače sem mel letos samo 4.8 povprečje)
<dz0ny> :)
<maxipin> Kako pa kaj tvoj nečak (ali kaj je že)?
<dz0ny> no nekak je Å¡lo skoz
<dz0ny> meritve al neki kr mate ga je malo povozilo
<maxipin> Ma ja, 2 letnik je kar zajeban, sploh tisti excel :P
<dz0ny> verjamem, men excel sploh ne dela
<zdobersek> moras it na windows :>
<maxipin> zdobersek: ma ne, na MAC-a (OS X), tam vedno vse dela v prvo ;)
<dz0ny> .sporoči andrejz http://screencloud.net/v/6iRZ [95 vs 81]
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 23:30:10 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<dz0ny> končno en uproaben pašnik http://goo.gl/Z77l8
<Pepelka> Browse Movie - YIFY Torrents
<Pepelka> »YIFY-Torrents.com - The official YIFY Torrents website. Here you will be able to browse and download all YIFY rip movies in excellent DVD, 720p, 1080p and 3D quality, all at the smallest file size.«
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-09
<zdobersek> da
<zdobersek> dan
<zdobersek> :/
<miha> dan
<dz0ny> dan
<dz0ny> tale openshif je joke
<dz0ny> še dobro da niam nič resnega pri njih
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: a ni to beta sele ?
<dz0ny> mja majo tud plačljivo foro
<dz0ny> pa pogosto se dogaja da kaj crkne
<dz0ny> ne dela prijava, deploy etc
<andrejz> dz0ny, tale ISO se pa kar loada, a
<dz0ny> mja torrent se prenaša, sam iso pa ne :)
<andrejz> kako pa to?
<dz0ny> ja folk verjetno misli da bo takoj iso dobil
<dz0ny> potem pa torrent dobi
<dz0ny> po logu sodeč začnejo prenašat
<dz0ny> potem pa obupajo
<dz0ny> to se iz tle ve Å tevilo aktivnih prenosov ISO datoteke: 38
<dz0ny> to pomeni da so začel prenašat niso pa končal
<andrejz> a je prepočasna hitrost prenosa?
<andrejz> al zakaj nehajo
<andrejz> no, ampak pa vsaj pokaže, da je velik interes
<andrejz> kar je kul
<miha> a mi povete kak command line torrent? bi lahk morda mal seedal
<idioterna> btdownloadcurses.py
<idioterna> v screenu
<idioterna> men doma laufa un iso k si mi ga zanc dal dz0ny
<idioterna> sam ce je zdej ze nov iso mi mors dt nove torrente
<dz0ny> andrejz: ne vem če je to, od tle naprej lahko samo špekuliramo :)
<miha> kolk je velik iso?
<miha> okvirno no
<dz0ny> 850+MB
<miha> idioterna: kak to inštaliram
<idioterna> apt-get install bittorrent
<idioterna> afaik
<dz0ny> andrejz: vedno sta prisotna dva spletna seeda
<dz0ny> tko da hitrost ni problem
<miha> idioterna: sem dal, pa te .py skripte ni?
<idioterna> miha: ja zgleda je v ubuntu paketu brez py
<idioterna> kr /usr/bin/btdownloadcurses je
<miha> ok najdu
<miha> edin problem je, da v virtualcu nimam placa za 2 isota
<miha> kir iso je bolj popularn?
<miha> 32/64?
<idioterna> to pa nevem
<miha> kdo ve?
<idioterna> loh poglecam cak
<idioterna> pogledam
<miha> prosim
<idioterna> un k je 807M velik je bolj popularen
<idioterna> mam 110M uploada
<miha> kir je to?
<idioterna> un k je 817M velik je pa manj in ma 47M uploada
<idioterna> miha: ne vem k mata enako ime
<idioterna> smack dz0ny for me.
<miha> 32 bit torej, ok
<miha> Problem connecting to tracker - <urlopen error unknown url type: udp>
<idioterna> svasta.
<dz0ny> known problem :)
<dz0ny> a poznamo kak http tracker
<idioterna> ja na thepiratebay das
<idioterna> pa magnet link na web page
<idioterna> in to je to
<dz0ny> v tem primeru mora bit vedno navaden sejalec
<dz0ny> ne morem datt web seda
<idioterna> bom poisku enga
<miha> ni čudn da so obupal
<miha> 7 kB/s mam download trenutno
<idioterna> a mas mene med seedi?
<idioterna> k js mam okol 2 megabita frej
<idioterna> up: 4 B/s
<idioterna> nekdo s 4 bajti na sekundo vlece od mene :)
<miha> neki s trackerji ni vredu
<miha> Tracker: [Could not parse bencoded data]
<dz0ny> udp://tracker.publicbt.com:80/announce,udp://tracker.openbittorrent.com:80/announce,https://www.ubuntu.si/api/track_prenose32,http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce,udp://tracker.ccc.de:80,udp://tracker.istole.it:80,http://fr33dom.h33t.com:3310/announce
<dz0ny> deje tele v lsito
<dz0ny> v seznam ali pa ponovno prenesite torrente
<miha> dz0ny: a ne spada to v .torrent?
<dz0ny> jp lahko urediš
<dz0ny> če pa ne ti dam magnet link
<dz0ny> ker ta tvoj klient ne podpira spletnih semen
<miha> rtorrent mam zdj
<miha> če maš kak drug command line predlog, poej
<miha> povej
<dz0ny> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:9a353b26cf5fc538485f8a457857576e0d098288&dn=binary-hybrid.iso&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80%2Fannounce&tr=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntu.si%2Fapi%2Ftrack%5Fprenose32&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ftorrent.ubuntu.com%3A6969%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ccc.de%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.istole.it%3A80&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ffr33dom.h33t.com%3
<dz0ny> A3310%2Fannounce&ws=http%3A%2F%…
<dz0ny> …2F89.212.110.180%2Fdist64%2Fbinary-hybrid.iso&ws=http%3A%2F%2F37.1.89.220%2F%7Edzony%2F64bit%2Fbinary-hybrid.iso [64bit]
<dz0ny> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:a9573d244f790718e0d6b14d356cb1da9815ff4e&dn=binary-hybrid.iso&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80%2Fannounce&tr=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntu.si%2Fapi%2Ftrack%5Fprenose32&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ftorrent.ubuntu.com%3A6969%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.ccc.de%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.istole.it%3A80&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ffr33dom.h33t.com%3
<dz0ny> A3310%2Fannounce&ws=http%3A%2F%…
<dz0ny> …2F89.212.110.180%2Fdist32%2Fbinary-hybrid.iso&ws=http%3A%2F%2F37.1.89.220%2F%7Edzony%2F32bit%2Fbinary-hybrid.iso [32bit]
<miha> sj neki dela
<miha> trenutn downloada 50 kB/s, uploada 10 kB/s
<miha> 64, 35 kB/s
<dz0ny> kdo ima 213.157.255.250., pri temu piše da ma odhodne povezave blokirane
<miha> dz0ny: msg
<miha> dan sasa84 in ostali :)
<sasa84> o miha
<dz0ny> ping
<breza> How may I serve?
<lynxlynxlynx> find someone rich and kill em; find someone richer and kill em too!
<lynxlynxlynx> (i may be an intelligent sword, but i had no formal edumication)
<andrejz> dz0ny zakaj pa misliš, da potem folk neha prenašat iso-te
<miha> dobr ste naredl dva torrenta z istim imenom, pol mi pa rtorrent prepiše zadevo.. morm zdj dva rtorrenta laufat
<miha> fail
<andrejz> mimogrede a kdo ve, kdo je za stranjo http://www.silol.si/ ? imajo vse ubuntu.si novice gor objavljene
<Pepelka> silol.si -
<andrejz> @miha: bug reports to dz0ny :D
<CrazyLemon> sej ti lepo piše
<CrazyLemon> aljaž pa mitja
<andrejz> CL: zanimalo me, če je to kdo, ki ga poznam(o)
<yang> http://www.dnevnik.si/kultura/se-torej-zares-premika
<Pepelka> Se torej zares premika? | Dnevnik
<Pepelka> »Na kratko: 54. izvedba ljubljanskega jazz festivala je preizkušnjo dobro prestala. Če je bilo minuli teden tik pred začetkom prireditve vodstvo Cankarjevega doma v skrbeh glede obiska edinega &#187;množičnega&#171; programskega dneva v Križankah, se je ob pogledu na posedeni parter poletnega gledališča v soboto zvečer lahko oddahnilo. Vendar &#187;limanice&#171;, na katere so«
<andrejz> mogoče bi lahko koga od njiju zraven zvabili, čeprav se mi zdi, da imata onadva neko svojo idejo v mislih
<zdobersek> slovenska Shuttlewortha
<andrejz> zakaj pa shuttlewortha?
<zdobersek> ce imata svojo idejo v mislih, potem silita stran od generalnega communityja
<miha> zdj še enkrat downloadam 32 bitni torrent in je obupno počas (10 kB/s), 64 bit je bil več kot 1 MB/s
<miha> a sm na črni listi al ka
<CrazyLemon> meni sedaj vsi trackerji (vključno z ubuntu.si) sporočajo razne napake :)
<miha> :(
<miha> men sam udp trackerji delajo
<yang> miha: s kje pa downloadas
<miha> yang: ?
<yang> a prek torenta
<miha> ja
<yang> ok
<miha> https://www.ubuntu.si/2013/06/novo-ubuntu-si-remiks-12-04-2/ 32 bit link tle je obupno počasn
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Izšla je SUP – Slovenska Ubuntu premešanka 12.04
<yang> sprasujem, ker nek arhiv je na nasi strani tut, sam nevem kako dz0ny to ureja
<yang> vcas se nekaj igramo z routingom pa zato morda ne dela najbolje
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: yep same http://screencloud.net/v/Bzmq
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 12:41:13 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<dz0ny> nekak bi moral do tistega ubuntu trackerja prit
<dz0ny> pa bi blo ok :)
<miha> dz0ny: a nima noben dostopa?
<dz0ny> nope, moraš bit kao v njihovi skupnosti nekaj
<miha> dz0ny: to že, sam a ne morš rečt na kakem #ubuntu kanalu?
<miha> dz0ny: al pa dodaj Å¡e kak tracker? :)
<miha> modro tiho :D
<CrazyLemon> u..ubuntu.si tracker celo dela :)
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202013-07-09%2013%3A24%3A04.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<miha> jst mam Å¡e vedn sam 15 kB/s prenosa
<miha> če bi rabu, bi obupu
<andrejz> dz0ny eno vprašanje : zakaj pa linuxtracker ni OK?
<dz0ny> ker oni seedajo file aka je private tracker, in ker je privat ne moreš dodajati ostalih(trackerjev) ali pa webseedov
<dz0ny> seedajo + je private tracker
<dz0ny> udp trackerji včasih ne delajo ali pa jih klient ne podpira
<dz0ny> zato mamo sedaj dva http trackerja, ubuntu.si pa fr33dom
<dz0ny> andrejz: ^^
<miha> zdj pa začel na polno vlečt 32 bit. 6 MB/s
<miha> kdo je vklopu' :D
<dz0ny> miha: meni takole piše http://screencloud.net/v/rinm
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 13:49:12 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<dz0ny> najhujši pirati
<miha> ja mel sm en seed s 15 kB/s
<miha> drugi je bil pa 6 MB :)
<miha> dz0ny: pač tu v rtorrent zgleda dela sam udp tracker
<dz0ny> mja cant help
<dz0ny> lahko jih dam 30
<miha> dz0ny: no zdj mam oba torrenta na serverju
<miha> upam, da bo kak klient
<dz0ny> botsnack
<breza> Thanks for the treat!
<dz0ny> a je kdo kdaj kak torrent trcker pisal
<dz0ny> ?
<dz0ny> :)
<miha> sm zdj probal iz desktopa downloadat 32 bit.. pa mi vlekl sam od 2 web seedov
<miha> mojega seeda se ni dotaknl. pr 64 bit se pa je prej, tretjino blo od njega
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meni za fr33dom piše forbidden
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol
<dz0ny> ne vem no a res rabimo en svoj tracker postavit al kaj
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je itak 2 late :D    sej si vidu kok jih je obupal nad DLom :p
<dz0ny> mja tist tud ne vem če prav kaže, ker klienti ne pošljejo da so končal z prenosom
<dz0ny> eni ...
<miha> sm se brezveze trudil s torrentom? :)
<andrejz> samo vseeno to kaže, da zanimanje obstaja
<andrejz> jutri bo 2 tedna pa je skupaj že skoraj 200 klikov (od tega recimo, da smo jih mi ustvarili ~ 15 %)
<andrejz> še vedno prideš čez 10 / dna
<andrejz> dan
<breza> Zdravo, andrejz
<andrejz> zdravo, breza :P
<miha> andrejz: jst sm jih ustvaru vsaj 10, če ne več, ko sm probu se naučit command line torrent :)
<dz0ny> miha: aria2c http://37.1.89.220/~dzony/64bit/binary-hybrid.iso.torrent && aria2c http://37.1.89.220/~dzony/32bit/binary-hybrid.iso.torrent
<dz0ny> to je vse kar rabiš
<miha> oo en downloada
<miha> nehu :)
<miha> dz0ny: zaenkrat 32 bit nč ne vleče od mene, 64 bit pa včas mal
<miha> prej sm probu 32 bit pa je samo iz 2x web vlekl
<dz0ny> miha: mhm web se preferira
<miha> kako pa si web source? a to mora bit v torrentu not?
<miha> al kak
<miha> nism sploh vedu, da to obstaja
<dz0ny> mhm dodaš web source ob ustvarjanju ce mas magent dodas pa v obliki magnet:hash&trackerji&ws=urldatotekenahttp
<miha> a kak web link pa ne boste dal?
<miha> poleg torrentov?
<dz0ny> se ajviš da gostiš :)
<dz0ny> mislim sta dva
<dz0ny> samo nočem preveč obremenit
<idioterna> filename poprav da bo pisal kok bitn je
<dz0ny> idioterna: :)
<miha> dz0ny: Å¡efe pravi, da se javimo
<dz0ny> kul :)
<dz0ny> sporoči ko boš imel linka :)
<dz0ny> ooh google nas je obiskal
<dz0ny> street view
<andrejz> hitro na ulico :)
<CrazyLemon> kdo ima 46.164.x.x ip ? dynamic amis
<miha> da si za vedno v zgodovino zapisan?
<dz0ny> mm sam po glavni je Å¡el :)
<CrazyLemon> ah..noben kle.. uTorrent :)
<miha> o pa le kdo downloada.. 64 bit :D
<dz0ny> opa http://screencloud.net/v/8ZJo
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 15:15:05 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<dz0ny> sicer je bol tak pohekan tracekr, ampak ok  :)
<CrazyLemon> ta je edini ki meni dejansko dela :)
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1269
<Pepelka> Mark Shuttleworth » Blog Archive » Two weeks with Mir
<andrejz> CL: sam marketing
<CrazyLemon> andrejz si probal saucy?
<CrazyLemon> .yt trabant - tonight party
<breza> Trabant - Tonight party(3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BEZmQ7KBGU ♥92 ▶26,347
<Pepelka> Trabant - Tonight party - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Il primo video dei Trabant, del loro secondo singolo Tonight party estratto da "Music 4 losers" (2007-R!SVP/SELF).«
<andrejz> crazylemon ne Å¡e
<andrejz> samo kolikor vem, mir še ni v saucy, ali pač?
<dz0ny> ppa obstaja
<andrejz> ppa za 13.10 ?
<andrejz> ni še privzeto omogočen?
<dz0ny> nope
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<andrejz> sem se odločil da žrtvujem netbook in ga nadgradim
<sasa84> uuu
<sasa84> a na 13.10 andrejz ?
<sasa84> jst sm Å¡e zmer na 12.04... kr vztrajam :P
<idioterna> 13.10 je kr ok
<dz0ny> sam brtfs je bl buggy
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 29°C @09.07.2013 15:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah se obeta stabilno vreme :)
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.05645089999999,14.5080702
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 28.29°C, Sončni vzhod: 23:20:59, Sončni zahod: 14:53:35
<Pepelka> Forecast
<Pepelka> »Full-featured, global weather service, complete with 7-day forecasts that cover world, beautiful weather visualizations, and a time machine for exploring the weather in the past and far future.«
<CrazyLemon> pepelka bi lahk ignorirala brezo :)
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Genymotion: Fast, Easy To Use Android (x86) Emulator With OpenGL Hardware Acceleration Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/sBPjyvigAN4/genymotion-fast-easy-to-use-android-x86.html
<yang> ali ima arso temperaturni graf
<dz0ny> nope
<yang> kje je pa graf na forecast.io
<dz0ny> misliš napoved gibanja temperatur ne?
<yang> da
<dz0ny> klikneš na dan
<yang> oz 24 urno
<dz0ny> pa dobiš po urah
<yang> aha
<yang> fajn
<yang> hvala
<dz0ny> arso api ima to napoved sam je dost netočna
<dz0ny> forecast io je bolj točen
<dz0ny> jao kolk pogrešam redis
 * sasa84 pomaha dz0ny 
<idioterna> o
 * dz0ny pomaha nazaj saši :)
<sasa84> :)
<miha685089> Eno prasanje.. Ko ste tolk pridni... Bi kaj naredili iz strani freenode.si .. Hosting je na voljo. Tud kak typo3 bi postavil ce kdo naredi template pa ma idejo za vsebino. Je win8 reku naj prasam.
<idioterna> en un web irc postavs pa je
<idioterna> cgiirc al kva je ze
<miha685089> En web irc mam gor.. Sam java ni vec popularna
<idioterna> ne sej ne rabs jave
<idioterna> sej mas html5 pa to
<idioterna> kva mamo ze mi
<idioterna> http://qwebirc.org/
<Pepelka> News - the qwebirc project
<miha685089> Dobr.. To pol mora bit servis..
<miha685089> Ideja je dobra
<miha685089> Hvala
<miha685089> Kaj pa kake osebne strani za kanal?
<miha685089> Za mal manj uradne zadeve kot ubuntu.si?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ^
<zdobersek> /r/gonewild ?
<miha685089> P
<miha685089> Zdobersek potrebna.si tud rabi predelavo
<zdobersek> kaj pa sirotica? :>
<miha685089> Ne vem?
<zdobersek> .pomoc
<zdobersek> .stran sirotica.si
<breza> sirotica.si(null) NI dosegljiva.
<miha685089> !g sirotica.si
<Pepelka> Sirotica http://sirotica.sex-filmi.si/
<miha685089> A je kdo tu dizajner?
<idioterna> jezestana.
<idioterna> don't use that word
<miha685089> Oprosti
<idioterna> ja, poznamo dizajnerje
<idioterna> povej kaj bi rad
<miha685089> En preprost lep html template za freenode.si?
<miha685089> Lahk tud photoshop no
<miha685089> Bi slo?
<miha685089> Naceloma pretezno bel
<miha685089> Vem da sm zahtevn...
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlHspMsQxXI
<Pepelka> The Jeselnik Offensive: Sacred Cow - Necrophilia - YouTube
<Pepelka> »How many cases of necrophilia each year go unreported by the victims? New episodes Tuesdays 10:30/9:30c on Comedy Central.«
<miha685089> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/zivjo-se-zelis-igrati-zlobni-chucky-je-ze-pripravljen-na-novo-igro-kaj-pa-vi/312770
<Pepelka> "Živjo, se želiš igrati?" Zlobni Chucky je že pripravljen na novo igro, kaj pa vi? :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Ravno včeraj, ko smo poročali, da se je morilski Chucky uvrstil na seznam najbolj znanih filmskih lutk, je luč sveta ugledal tudi napovednik za najnovejše poglavje Otroške igre (Child's Play).«
<idioterna> miha685089: bomo neki uredil
<idioterna> a je loh mal manj grozno grd kokr freenode.net?
<CrazyLemon> sej obstaja ogromno html 5 templateov.. kaj je narobe z njimi :)
<miha685089> Crazy ni isto
<miha685089> Idioterna ti zaupam da zberes neki
<CrazyLemon> sedaj sem celo za delček sekunde slišal muzko valve introja pri l4d2
<CrazyLemon> in sedaj pa je sam črn zaslon
<win17> dan
<dz0ny> zamenji apu
<breza> Dober dan, win17
<miha685089> Win17 dan
<win17> dan
<breza> Dober dan, win17
<miha685089> Win: Idioterna obljubil template
<win17> kul
<win17> če se komu ljubi, kumot :)
<miha685089> Win sm tuhtu da najboljs typo3 pa ma posamezn clan svoje podstrani
<win17> typo3 ne dela na aresu
<miha685089> Aja.. Hm
<win17> razen ce ne prestavimo na catlogr...
<miha685089> Ja
<win17> grem ven, pa kasneje kako recemo... se pa se slisiva glede jutri
<miha685089> Vela lp
<sasa84> oooo CrazyLemon
<idioterna> miha685089: a to je ze given da bo typo3?
<idioterna> mislm kok sm free pr htmlju?
<miha685089> Mislim da si v glavnem svobodn... Zakaj je problem typo3?
<miha685089> Pac menuji z UL pa divi kamor pase dinamicni tekst?
<miha685089> Typo3 mi je vsec no pa splaca se ga ucit..
<idioterna> ni problem
<idioterna> sam lazje mi je nardit uporabn stuff ce vem kaj bo
<CrazyLemon> l4d2 works.. yet again
<miha685089> Torej typo3...s fluid template
<idioterna> ok
<dz0ny> je bela cesta a bodo danes padali zombiji ali ne?
<dz0ny> .ls
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://store.steampowered.com/news/11052/
<Pepelka> News - Steam Client Update Released
<dz0ny> zdobersek: game today?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nič ne fixa.. vsaj ne l4d2 related
<andrejz> dz0ny a se ve zakaj hybrid 32/64 bit iso ne boota?
<dz0ny> andrejz: ker ko se zažene kernel in pride do init skripta ne najde več pogona s katerega je bootal
<zdobersek> dz0ny: tf2, css
<miha685089> Ne boota? Zakaj pol je iso?
<dz0ny> miha685089: ne tist :)
<dz0ny> en drug ki je Å¡e v izdelavi
<miha685089> Aha :)
<dz0ny> če bootam na izbiro torej da ni samodejno pa dela :P
<dz0ny> čeprav je vse isto
<andrejz> kako pa bi mu lahko povedali s katerega pogona je bootal
<dz0ny> black magic
<dz0ny> med bootom se priklopi na /rootfs
<dz0ny> amapk ko pride do init skripte
<dz0ny> se tist del odklopi
<dz0ny> postane nedosegljiv
<dz0ny> tudi priključit ne moreš več
<dz0ny> trenutno sumim syslinux
<dz0ny> ker kernel in ostalo je vse isto kot na teh isotih ki delajo
<andrejz> lahko potrdim, da meni mir ne dela na nebooku :)
<andrejz> hm, zanimivo.. kako pa lahko to sploh testiraš?
<dz0ny> chroot
<dz0ny> andrejz zelo zamudno opravilo
<dz0ny> aja btw ubuntu si ma zdej kr svoj torrent tracker :P
<dz0ny> sicer omejen na to kar mi ponujamo
<dz0ny> mogoče bi bilo fajn spremljat še ostale prenose?
<CrazyLemon> meh..spet ne dela l4d2
<andrejz> katere ostale prenose?
<andrejz> misliš datotek .pdf?
<andrejz> to bi bilo kar kul, da se vidi koliko so popularne
<andrejz> samo je itak tako, da glavni naval je že zdavnaj minil
<dz0ny> em ne torrente
<dz0ny> torej tist kar je na prenos sitrani
<andrejz> katere torrente?
<dz0ny> http://si.releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso etc
<dz0ny> drugače pa GA beleži outbound linke
<CrazyLemon> interesting.. l4d2 ne seg faulta če zbrišem appcache dir
<dz0ny> then don't
<CrazyLemon> but i must..ker takrat NE seg faulta
<dz0ny> kaj geš kaj igrat
<CrazyLemon> kaj ne vem kaj zdobersek čaka
<dz0ny> on prav css al pa tf2
<CrazyLemon> zihr sploh Å¡e ni dl-al l4d2
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e steam zdaj crasha
<dz0ny> APU ower
<CrazyLemon> half-life 2 je 1.74!
<CrazyLemon> [0709/213251:ERROR:reference_audio_renderer.cc(46)] Not implemented reached in virtual void media::ReferenceAudioRenderer::OnCreated(media::AudioOutputController*)
<CrazyLemon> let me guess..crasha ker mi radio dela :D
<CrazyLemon> OMP: Error #15: Initializing libiomp5.a, but found libiomp5.a already initialized.
<CrazyLemon> OMP: Hint: This may cause performance degradation and correctness issues. Set environment variable KMP_DUPLICATE_LIB_OK=TRUE to ignore this problem and force the program to continue anyway. Please note that the use of KMP_DUPLICATE_LIB_OK is unsupported and using it may cause undefined behavior. For more information, please contact Intel(R) Premier Support.
<CrazyLemon> očitno ni to to
<CrazyLemon> steam update vse pokvaru
<dz0ny> pr redhatu še vedno ugotavljajo kaj je narobe z strežnikom
<CrazyLemon> zihr so updejtal steam :p
<dz0ny> 12h že :P
<dz0ny> v bistvu vejo da je baza
<dz0ny> sam ne najdejo kje se nahaja zadeva
<dz0ny> breza je tako v limbo state zdej
<breza> Shonen-ai is a kind of manga!
<dz0ny> it spews nonsense
 * CrazyLemon kupu HL2
<miha685089> Botsnack
<breza> Thanks for the treat!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: res je! nisem se l4d2 zdlju
<zdobersek> OTOH, imam vsaj alpho, ki dela.
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/V7a0i1E.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti si quital ne mi! mi čakamo
<CrazyLemon> ti pa Å¡e zdlal nisi
<zdobersek> never quit tf2.
<CrazyLemon> meh..tf2 je boring v primerjavi z l42
<CrazyLemon> l4d2*
<CrazyLemon> je pa bil en update zdaj
<CrazyLemon> !g tf2 robotico
<Pepelka> Robotic Boogaloo - Official TF2 Wiki | Official Team Fortress Wiki http://wiki.teamfortress.com/wiki/Robotic_Boogaloo
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Light Locker: A New Session Locker For LightDM  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/u0S961UwnZc/light-locker-new-session-locker-for.html
<dz0ny> o/ to redhat
<dz0ny> skoraj 16h ur so rabil
<dz0ny> ping
<breza> I'm ready and waiting
<zdobersek> botsnakc
<zdobersek> botsnack
<breza> Thank you very much.
<zdobersek> WHAO
<zdobersek> botsnack
<breza> Oh thx, have a cookie yourself!
<zdobersek> botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<zdobersek> jst pa zej borbam tule s komarji
<dz0ny> heh tega pa pri nas ni
<zdobersek> ... yet.
<dz0ny> git-annex je cit kul
<dz0ny> cist*
<dz0ny> se na amazon glacier zna arhivirat
<zdobersek> pol pa se posranec se razpaca cez pol stene, ko ga ploznes v dve dimenziji
<Sky[x]> kva tej brezi ni jasn ? :D
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: kaj ti je pa naredila
<Sky[x]> nadleguje me privat :)
<dz0ny> how?
<dz0ny> a te je kno naročil na kaj? :P
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon>  
<dz0ny> a stekam to mate love sporocila med sabo :)
<CrazyLemon> ln
<maxipin> lol
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-10
<miha> kaj me to breza spama?
<miha> 08:08 <breza> Živjo miha, par sporočilc imam za tebe :)
<maxipin> Ja
<maxipin> Naj nekdo ze ugasne tega bota
<miha> ah to ne
<maxipin> Namrec mene tudi...
<miha> botsnack good bot
<breza> Oh thx, have a cookie yourself!
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: spet me nadleguje breza
<miha> jst pa mislu, da mi kdo pisal :p
<miha> recimo idioterna da je že naredu vse :D
<idioterna> a se hecas
<miha> idioterna: mal, ampak tud ne dvomim, da si visoko produktivn :)
<idioterna> ja sam to je design work
<idioterna> morm met frej najprej
<miha> idioterna: se nč ne mudi, vsaj pred soboto tudi jaz nimam časa..
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Dober dan, zdobersek
<miha> dan
<breza> Dober dan, miha
<dhbiker> wth
<zdobersek> yth
<zdobersek> kdo je prek breze posiljal 'sporocilca' za mene?
<miha> zdobersek: sasa84
<andrejz> lol, v notes za nadgradnjo na 13.10 piše - Not for humans during development stage of release %s
<andrejz> dz0ny a bi lahko v topic dodal recimo 2 linka, ki sta najbolj aktualna za prevajanje trenutno?
 * Sky[x] draga Breza prosim pusti me pri miru :P
<zdobersek> breza: gtfo
<breza> Tifi?
<Sky[x]> breza: lol
<breza> Mi a teljes neved?
<Sky[x]> breza: sexy
<breza> Thanks.
<Sky[x]> breza: slovenacko ?
<breza> No africana.
<miha> breza botsnack good bot
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<breza> What's Botsnack?
<Sky[x]> breza: a me mas ke rada ?
<breza> What does mechanoid mean?
<Sky[x]> breza: a si gay ?
<breza> Inutil.
<dz0ny> andrejz: em katera linka?
<andrejz> dz0ny - https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+lang/sl/+index?batch=218
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Translations : Saucy (13.10) : Ubuntu
<andrejz> translations.launchpad.net/gui-ufw/gufw-13.10/
<andrejz> pa spredaj še nekaj v smislu "Sodeluj pri prevajanju" pa ta 2 linka (v kakšni okrajšani različici, seveda)
* dz0ny_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+lang/sl/+index?batch=218 [Ubuntu 13.10 = Saucy Salamander] // https:/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Urh_555: HP Probook 4540s wireless problem (Ralink RT3290) in sesuvanje sistema  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40433/#p40433
<idioterna> http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/07/parts-installed-upside-down-caused-last-weeks-russian-rocket-to-explode/
<Pepelka> Parts installed “upside down” caused Russian rocket to explode last week | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »Rocket carrying GLONASS navigation satellites crashed 32 seconds after launch.«
<msev> kko je text editor v našem jeziku?
* dz0ny_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/saucy-13.10 // https://www.ubuntu.si/gufw
<dz0ny_> !t en sl text editor
<Pepelka> urejevalnik besedila
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Get XCF Thumbnails In Nautilus 3.x [Quick Tip]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/PY53eCzS4-E/how-to-get-xcf-thumbnails-in-nautilus.html
<miha> idioterna: haha
<CrazyLemon> kličeš TIC Portorož in govoriš slovensko/angleško z italijanom
<CrazyLemon> .plosk
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<Pepelka> Slow Clap - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Wiser's slow clap«
<dz0ny_> hello, gospod? klicete zaradi ... yes?
<dz0ny_> a tko je zgledalo
<CrazyLemon> ne.. začelo se je
<CrazyLemon> A:"si?"       Js:"parla sloveno?" :D
<CrazyLemon> pa je neki začel slovensko hrvaško govorit.. pol pa ni vedu na koncu kako se reče določeno besedo
<CrazyLemon> pa je začel angleško
<dz0ny_> hehe
<CrazyLemon> in point tega pogovora je bil
<CrazyLemon> "pošlji mi e mejl na ..." :D
<dz0ny_> lol, a oddajate kakšno sobo/apartma?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<dz0ny_> hm tole zna bit handy za komu kaj pokazat http://ascii.io/
<Pepelka> Share Your Terminal With No Fuss - ascii.io
<CrazyLemon> js sm klical na tic portorož
<CrazyLemon> za rezervirat mesta na ladji..ter vprašat kako je s kolesi
<CrazyLemon> amm
<CrazyLemon> obstaja screnr
<CrazyLemon> oz. neki takega
<CrazyLemon> !g shelr
<Pepelka> Shelr.tv – plain text screencasts from Unix shell http://shelr.tv/
<dz0ny_> zgleda bl lightweight https://raw.github.com/sickill/ascii.io-cli/master/bin/asciiio
<dz0ny_> pa se sam ga lahko hostaš
<idioterna> miha: given enough vodka, everywhere is up!
<miha> http://www.around.com/ariane.html
<Pepelka> A Bug and a Crash by James Gleick
<Pepelka> »How a few wrong bits destroyed a multimillion-dollar rocket.«
<idioterna> ariane se z enim n pise
<idioterna> drugac pa ja, softver je pogosto kriv za take reci
<CrazyLemon> valve je ratal površen.. trije updejti steama v dveh dneh
<dz0ny_> ok tale redshift odsvetujem
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_, razzlogi ?
<dz0ny_> včasih procesi crknejo (baze), sistem si deliš z ostalimi uproabniki, kar v teoriji pomen da lahko brskaš po njihovih bazah, velikokrat so porti zasedeni (ne moreš pognati storitve, sistem ne preveri če je port slučajno že v uporabi)
<dz0ny_> če startaš app rek shella, ti ga kontrolni proces ubije ko se odjaviš
<dz0ny_> hec je da ti sistem določi, lej na ta port bindaj svoj server, ne preveri pa če je že v uproabi
<dz0ny_> trenutno je na instanci kej je breza 16k portov v listen state
<dz0ny_> hm eni poganjajo redis brez gesla :P flushall :P
<dz0ny_> aja pa včeraj so rabil 16h da so porapvil en bug v sw
<dz0ny_> s tem da je bilo ene 15 folka , ki drugače plačuje zajetih v bug report
<dz0ny_> pa nikoli ne napišejo kdaj bodo nadgradnje
<dz0ny_> zato pol tud ni delalo like 16h skoraj nič
<dz0ny_> http://screencloud.net//img/screenshots/6589eed5fa7aad6d290c206e482314a8.png
<dz0ny_> notranjska ne obstaja !!
<CrazyLemon> kako da ne.. glej Centre
<dz0ny_> ni čudn da ma mene pa saso zdobersek za dolenjca
<dz0ny_> http://issuu.com/thesloveniatimes/docs/tst_summer_guide_2013_lowres
<Pepelka> ISSUU - Slovenia Summer Guide 2013 by The Slovenia Times
<Pepelka> »Your guide to an unforgettable summer in Slovenia. With Summer Guide 2013 you can discover Slovenia’s gems and summer vibes.«
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ja tist ni notranjska, kr poglej na google maps kje pokaže da je notranjski park :)
<CrazyLemon> sorry, the publication is not available
<andrejz> CrazyLeom: za info - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Borders_of_the_Historical_Habsburgian_Lands_in_the_Republic_of_Slovenia.png
<Pepelka> File:Borders of the Historical Habsburgian Lands in the Republic of Slovenia.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<miha> dan sasa84
<zdobersek> sasa84: aaa
<miha> dz0ny_: a kej downloadajo?
<dz0ny_> mhm 11 prenosov
<miha> http?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<sasa84> ooo miha
<sasa84> živjo zdobersek, moj zlati fant
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvico
<sasa84> dz0ny_, rabte kej sejalcev in sejalk? :P
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: loh sta pa karniolca
<miha> https://vni.cert.si/po%C4%8Ditnice
<Pepelka> Varna uporaba interneta na dopustu | Varni na internetu
<Pepelka> »Najpogostejše počitniške prevare na spletu in nasveti, ko uporabljate internet na dopustu (javni računalniki, Wi-Fi ali mobilni internet)«
<dz0ny_> sasa84: 7 sejalcev mamo, mislim da ni potrebe, lahko pa če želiš :P
<miha> nikol ne Å¡kodi rezerva
<sasa84> kokr čš...lohku zloudam
<miha> sasa84: kr dej
 * miha bi rad vidu, če kej seeda :p
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Video Renaming Tool Was Ubuntu’s Best Selling App in June  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/BIuyiwJw97g/ubuntu-top-10-selling-apps-june-2013
<dz0ny_> ok lol
<dz0ny_> zgelda da res rabim spisat un reinstall app
<miha> reinstall app?
<dz0ny_> da ti namesti vse pakete, ki si jih ročno namestil po namestitvi
<miha> dz0ny_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages a tole?
<Pepelka> apt - How to list all installed packages? - Ask Ubuntu
<dz0ny_> mhm samo tle ti vse pakete pokaže
<dz0ny_> pa libe pa itd
<dz0ny_> jaz mam bolj idejo tisto kar si prek sw centra namestil
<dz0ny_> pa da maš potem review
<dz0ny_> bl v smer ki se jo gre ninite za win
<miha> dz0ny_: ja takoj po namestitvi daš seznam paketov
<miha> pol pa primerjaš?
<dz0ny_> recmo user case je takrat ko se greš reinstall sistema
<dz0ny_> pa da ti na nov istem namesti vse appe iz prejšnega instala
<dz0ny_> da ti ni treba klikat pa nameščat
<dz0ny_> to je za trotl userje
<miha> ja saj, ampak v tem primeru tud libe namesti ane?
<miha> v čem je problem?
<dz0ny_> ja sam app jih nebi razen če je odvisnost
<miha> no saj, ampak user tud ne bo sam liba namešču?
<miha> trotl user
<miha> če je nameščen, je že moral bit
<miha> boš naredu kej z ubuntuone to?
<dz0ny_> v bistu app bi naredil diff med seed.cdrom pa apt-instal-from apt-get or ubuntu software center
<dz0ny_> pa mal fancy gui in je to to
<dz0ny_> 0.30€
<dz0ny_> pol si pa tajkun :)
<andrejz> dz0ny, mislim da je minimalna centa v software center 3 €
<dz0ny_> andrejz: mhm 2.99€
<sasa84> dz0ny_, pol se bom pa poročila s tabo, k boš miljarder :P
<dz0ny_> haha mam že tri ženitne ponudbe :P
<sasa84> andrejz je že poročen, CrazyLemon je neodločen... kdo pol? :P
<dz0ny_> :P to se ne sme povedat
<miha> obupala :(
<dz0ny_> sej bom naslednjič hugh izvedel :)
<dz0ny_> http://www.april.org/en/first-time-france-parliament-votes-legislation-gives-priority-free-software
<Pepelka> For the first time in France, the Parliament votes a legislation that gives priority to Free Software | April
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: /nick dz0ny
<zdobersek> plz
<dz0ny_> why?
<dz0ny_> aja barva :)
<zdobersek> KAFFEEETS
<miha> http://www.politikis.si/?p=96519
<Pepelka> Intervju: Vodilni Hervard Andrej Šiško o totalitarni rdeči zvezdi, o Pirjevcu kot častilcu SFRJ in o nagnanem Jankoviću | Politikis
<idioterna> hervard :)
<idioterna> kok je smesn k reakcionarji obsojajo nasilje.
<miha> lepo pove o sovraštvu levosučnih do slovenije
<miha> idioterna: sam ne bit zdj tolk jezn, da ne boš templata naredu. :p
<idioterna> brez skrbi, komunjare smo transnacionalni, nam je vseen cigav je kdo
<idioterna> kar se slovenije tice pa verniki itak najbols vejo
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/zfKxtxJ.png
<miha> :)
<miha> si si kej zamislu že, kaj bi blo na strani? :D
<CrazyLemon> ma fo
<zdobersek> fa mo?
<zdobersek> danes tf2?
<CrazyLemon> l4d2
<zdobersek> naredmo kompromis!
<zdobersek> tf2
<CrazyLemon> kompromis bi bil t4f2
<zdobersek> nah!
<dhbiker> je že kdo probo L4D
<dhbiker> non beta ?
<dhbiker> 2*
<CrazyLemon> js js!
<CrazyLemon> no..ni ravno 'non beta'
<dhbiker> and ?
<CrazyLemon> ampak je (beta)
<zdobersek> http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/10/watch-out-for-the-balkans/
<dhbiker> no to ja :D
<Pepelka> Watch Out For The Balkans | TechCrunch
<Pepelka> »TechCrunch is a leading technology media property, dedicated to obsessively profiling startups, reviewing new Internet products, and breaking tech news.«
<dhbiker> kak laufa ?
<CrazyLemon> ni hude razlike med (beta) in beta
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dhbiker> oh.
<dhbiker> sem mislo da bo kaj improvementa
<CrazyLemon> a je potreben improvement? sej že zdaj dela
<dhbiker> performance improvement :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zdej (beta) dela?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek danes sm jo igral.. tko da.. dela
<CrazyLemon> (for now)
<CrazyLemon> !g catgenie
<Pepelka> CatGenie - The World's Only Self-Flushing, Self Washing Cat Box http://www.catgenie.com/
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<zdobersek> jah kaj is pa pricakoval ...
<Sky[x]> kocno smo se znebil breze :P
<lynxlynxlynx> Živjo Sky[x], par sporočilc imam za tebe :)
<Sky[x]> lol
<CrazyLemon> lol :9
<CrazyLemon> Iz Castellija so sporočili, da naj bi z uporabo tega dresa kolesar pri 40 km/h prihranil 12 vatov moči v primerjavi s kolesarjem, ki uporablja njihov prejšnji model. V primerjavi s tradicionalno majico, naj bi kolesar pri 50 km/h prihranil vse do 32 vatov.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^.. da boš konkurenčen
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: rajsi enmal bolj pohodim pedala.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne maras castellija ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: rad imam castellija
<zdobersek> prejsnji teden sel po njihove nogavice
<CrazyLemon> a celo :D
<CrazyLemon> kok vatov ti castelli nogavice prišparajo? 40??
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> odvisno, kulk potem zategnem cevlj
<zdobersek> e
<zdobersek> ZEH!
<zdobersek> tf2 se mi lusta,
<zdobersek> cc CrazyLemon, dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nč ne bo.. serverja ni
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko l4d2 ...
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM imaš l4d2 (beta) ?
<zdobersek> kva
<zdobersek> kr tkole me boste zamenjal
<zdobersek> :'(
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek everyone is replacable
<CrazyLemon> kok nas lahko največ igra tf2 mvm ?
<CrazyLemon> ker damir je tudi kandidat
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: nimam
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM tf2 pa imaš ne?
<LorD_DDooM> Ne
<CrazyLemon> zbrisal si? why dear lord why? <pun intended>
<LorD_DDooM> Ker je beden špil, pa še 12g gb je težak
<LorD_DDooM> Pa skoz se neki updejta :>
<CrazyLemon> js že dolg nism vidu tf2 updejta :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you are back in
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> fyea
<CrazyLemon> http://durham.io/2013/07/09/seth-vidal-creator-of-yum-open-source-software-killed-in-bike-accident-off-hillandale-rd/
<Pepelka> Seth Vidal, creator of “yum” open source software, killed in bike accident off Hillandale Rd. | The Daily Durham
<Pepelka> »Seth Vidal, a long time Durham resident most well known for creating the "yum" software used by several Linux distributions, was killed in a hit and run accident last night near Hillandale golf cou...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUja2vtbx6I
<Pepelka> Thingstarter: Tiny Diapers for the Tip of Your Penis - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Pepelka> »SUBSCRIBE to Above Average Network: http://bit.ly/LlHUTM Like us on FACEBOOK: http://on.fb.me/MfBtki Follow us on TWITTER @AboveAverage: http://bit.ly/XFiEe3...«
<win17> cer
<miha685089> Cer
<zdobersek> skala!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/shota/rapiro-the-humanoid-robot-kit-for-your-raspberry-p
<Pepelka> RAPIRO: The Humanoid Robot Kit for your Raspberry Pi by Shota Ishiwatari — Kickstarter
<Pepelka> »RAPIRO is a cute and affordable robot kit designed to work with a Raspberry Pi. It comes with a Arduino-compatible servo controller.«
<CrazyLemon> it makes coffee :)
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon
<maxipin> ooo sasa84
<sasa84> oj maxipin :)
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] DotA 2 Coming ‘Soon’ to Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/KQpQH1VIE0w/dota-2-for-linux
<CrazyLemon> ooo sasa84
<pitko> pepelka stesteru dela supr
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-11
<dz0ny> jutro
<miha> jutro
<miha> jutro breza
<miha> botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<dz0ny> miha: so dobil kaka sporočila via breza?
<miha> dz0ny: ni sporočil
<miha> dz0ny: jst pa že mislu, da mi kdo piše :)
<miha> razočaranje
<miha> dz0ny: kolk je kej downloada? v torrent klientu vidim ene 4 prenose... pa web?
<dz0ny> 15 vse skupaj
<miha> včer je blo pa 12?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> 2-3 kliki na dan so
<dz0ny> !t en sl captcha
<Pepelka> captcha
<miha> mimgrede, to ko je v SUP.. radijske postaje v rythmbox... a se da to posebi inštaliraT?
<miha> kaka konfiguracija al kej
 * miha prelen, da bi si kej nastavu
<dz0ny> miha: https://github.com/dz0ny/xbmc-slo-radio > tam pod bonus
<Pepelka> dz0ny/xbmc-slo-radio · GitHub
<Pepelka> »xbmc-slo-radio - Slovenske radijske postaje za XBMC«
<miha> .m3u al .json?
<dz0ny> m3u it is
<dz0ny> play lista
<miha> kako pa dodam to v rythmbox?
<dz0ny> uvozi playlist al neki
<miha> ok ratal
<miha> hvala
<miha> čeprav mi nč ne predvajajo so pa na seznamu
<dz0ny> gstreamer plugins ugly
<miha> mam
<miha> aha eni delajo
<miha> vse kul
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: HP Probook 4540s wireless problem (Ralink RT3290) in sesuvanje sistema  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40434/#p40434
<miha> on en z dobro linijo downloada 64bit
<miha> sam od mene 450 kB/s
<dz0ny> miha: lol a zdej boš skoz to gledal
<miha> dz0ny: včas gledam... morš razumet da sm navajen na ADSL in me vedn boli da skor nč ne seedam.. tu pa laufa
<miha> :$
<miha> al morm priznat, da mi dolgčas?
<CrazyLemon> yang ..evo zate telefon http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/1850114121
<Pepelka> GSM telefon Samsung Ativ S (i8750), srebrn - mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »Samsung Ativ S (i8750) predstavlja odličen in zmogljiv GSM telefon, ki bo navdušil in zadovoljil tudi zahtevnejše uporabnike. Dvo-jedrni procesor Qualcomm Krait s taktom 1.5 GHz, grafični procesor Adreno 225, 1 GB delovnega spomina RAM, 16 GB notranjega spomina, odličen HD Super AMOLED zaslon velikosti 4,8 palca, Windows Phone 8, ...«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a niso rekl da se kao full prodajajo tile win phoni
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne vem.. čist možno
<CrazyLemon> sej so dokaj kul :)
<CrazyLemon> idealni za hipsterje
<dz0ny> aja maš prov use once the never more
<dz0ny> then*
<andrejz> dz0ny njihov market share je Å¡e vedno nonexistent ~ 5 %
<andrejz> počakte, da hipsterji ubuntu telefone dobijo :D
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Dota 2 Test Available For Linux [Steam]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/wewR0S-Cpjk/dota-2-test-available-for-linux-steam.html
<dz0ny> meh to je vse fail
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu ne bo nič posebnega :)
<dz0ny> jaz sem imel danes full čudne sanje
<Matthai> a da so Windows Ubuntu Server izšli? :-)
<idioterna> wp8 so pa poceni
<idioterna> verjetno nihce noce kupit.
<andrejz> idioterna: težava je v tem, da je android cenejši kot brezplačen
<andrejz> če gre proizvajalec telefonov na "full google experience" (da je integriran gmail,. youtube, itn.. ) potem mu google da del dobička od oglaševanja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a si kupu ubuntu telefon? :)
<miha> jst sm velikrat sanjal da sm kupi windows mobile (v sanjah še nism pršu do windows phone)
<miha> kupil
<andrejz> miha: to so pa res grozne sanje ;)
<dz0ny> ne bl realne sem imel, I got married then went to war (the war part ni ravno realen)
<dz0ny> sam Å¡e vedno bolj kot pa da bi kupil ubuntu al pa win phone al pa ker kol drug ki je gesture based
<andrejz> dz0ny, saj če si poročen pa greš v vojno, je, kot bi šel na dopust :P
<idioterna> od kje pa ta ideja?
<idioterna> aja, ce si iz katoliske druzine verjetno drzi :)
<andrejz> mal provociram
<dz0ny> Mislim da sem malo preveč generation kill včeraj zvečer gledal, pa sem šel malo pod vplivom spat...
<andrejz> dz0ny a številka 62 aktivnih prenosov 64 bitnega iso-ta pomeni, da se jih toliko trenutno prenaša ali pa da se jih je toliko enkrat začelo prenašat in še niso doknčani, niso pa nujno tudi trenutno dejavni?
<idioterna> no se tle se pohvalm kaj sm koncno zrihtu
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/die-neue-usistem.jpg
<LorD_DDooM> Lep
<idioterna> prej je biu tak
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/clean-yellow-usistem.jpg
<dz0ny> andrej z to pomeni da je klient poslal event type started
<dz0ny> v bistvu se zelo lepo štet prenose, sam trenutno nimam časa da bi pofikal prav štetje
<dz0ny> pa da dale nekak tako dobro da ne sesuje wordpress :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zdaj je pa res hud :)
<CrazyLemon> sam tisti odsevnik pod sedežem ni lep :)
<idioterna> sm razmislu da bi odlepu, ampak se ga zlo dobr vid
<idioterna> sm na dealextreme narocu rdece :)
<idioterna> sam bo trajal ene 40 let da pridejo
<CrazyLemon> at least :)
<CrazyLemon> js zdaj prav razmišljam a naj naročim 3.5mm fm transmitter ali ne
<CrazyLemon> ker itak do oktobra ga ne bo
<idioterna> http://distilleryimage0.s3.amazonaws.com/f1f40666e88a11e29f1222000aeb0ea1_7.jpg
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dej pejd na en lokalni sejm
<dz0ny> maš kitajčke k ti jih prodajajo za 4€
<idioterna> sm dobr anarhist
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kak lokalni sejem?
<dz0ny> bolšjak?
<dz0ny> ribnčani, cigani, kitajci, romuni
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni tega na obali
<andrejz> @CL: LOl
<andrejz> do TRsta se sprehodi
<dz0ny> ma kdo 2 minute časa, pa mi izpis tega prilepi https://gist.github.com/dz0ny/af1de9acbd2fe7707bad
<Pepelka> wsk.py
<dz0ny> v različnih osih dobim različen hash :P Mk59VWhdqsZuGiBW5+++tdcZ6+Y= vs uhwt+Ez00hT84t87dCmTDwNYbR8=
<CrazyLemon> #1
<dz0ny> ker python
<CrazyLemon> python --version
<CrazyLemon> Python 2.7.3
<dz0ny> probaš še z python 3
<dz0ny> curl https://gist.github.com/dz0ny/af1de9acbd2fe7707bad/raw/1bb6c445ccc1b52f1a4a311661d209018b50e833/wsk.py | python3
<CrazyLemon> same..
<CrazyLemon>  python3.2 --version
<CrazyLemon> Python 3.2.3
<dz0ny> ja neki se mi blede na http://repl.it/languages/Python
<Pepelka> repl.it
<Pepelka> »Run code in a variety of languages from your browser!«
<dz0ny> ista koda drugo vrne
<zdobersek> danes dota2?
<CrazyLemon> danes dota2.. jutri killer floor
<zdobersek> ta testna verzija je zastonj?
<LorD_DDooM> Install dota2 they said. It will be fun they said http://ubuntuone.com/2KlT75t311N58veK2JNt7o
<LorD_DDooM> Testna in retail verzija sta brezplačni
<CrazyLemon> huge tf2 update available
<yang> kje najdejo americani mojo cifro in od kje jim ideja da bom investiral miljon dolarjev
<yang> kukr vem moje cifre ni na netu
<yang> pa me je vseeno poklical po imenu in priimku
<yang> dobri so scammerji
<idioterna> o
<CrazyLemon> kako že zalaufam program da uporablja drug locale .. LC_LANG ?
<miha> LC_ALL ?
<idioterna> ALL bo bl prov.
<idioterna> LANG samo jezik spremeni
<CrazyLemon> kul..hvala
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Download And Install The Windows 8.1 Fonts In Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/S4jj-aIqr5Y/how-to-download-and-install-windows-81.html
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: how huge tf2 update?
<CrazyLemon> \_____________________________________________________________________________o_____________________________________________________________________________/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<dz0ny> kaj pol no zombies?
<CrazyLemon> kdo je reku no zombies?
<zdobersek> tf2 zombie mod!
<miha> en downloada sup 32 bit :)
<zdobersek> \o/
<sasa84> zdobersek, wiiii
<sasa84> :D
<zdobersek> wiii sasa84
<sasa84> *đezvica*
<zdobersek> !!!
<zdobersek> YEAH
<zdobersek> sasa84: danes ponudim NA PO LI TAN KE
<sasa84> \o/
<sasa84> go zdobersek, go zdobersek, go zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> loacker? če ja..count me in :p
<zdobersek> !g loacker napolitanos
<Pepelka> Classic 45g - Take goodness wherever you go. - Loacker http://www.loacker.com/en_classic45g.html
<zdobersek> nope.
<zdobersek> vec za naju, sasa84!
<sasa84> zdobersek, ma jst mu sploh ponudla neb...al se skoz nek zmrduje
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Verizon Wireless Joins Ubuntu Touch Advisory Group  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/I_MRvPc--pA/verizon-wireless-ubuntu-touch
<miha685089> Sasa cer
<sasa84> oj miha685089
<miha685089> ;(
<miha685089> ;)
<dz0ny> OPA Verizon Wireless
<dz0ny> zivjo sasa84
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tole bo zate https://github.com/blog/1557-github-flow-in-the-browser
<Pepelka> GitHub Flow in the Browser · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Build software better, together.«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] piratche: Problem z grafiko ob zagonu Ubuntu 12.04 SUP  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40435/#p40435
<andrejz> u, prvi bug report, dz0ny :)
<dz0ny> em pretty common
<andrejz> čeprav je značilen za tudi ne SUP
<dz0ny> mhm, hibridna grafika ali pa custom vendor string za grafiko
<dz0ny> v bistvu kr oboje
<sasa84> ooo dz0ny ;)
<maxipin> ooo sasa84 ;)
<miha685089> A ni to porazno da so nove masine tako nekompatibilne z lunixi... In zgleda je zdj nvidia slabsa izbira
<maxipin> miha685089: kdo je nekompatibilen z lunixi?
<zdobersek> intel je not-that-bad
<idioterna> sej mas yelong lemote.
<miha685089> Nvidia optimus berem same slabe stvari
<maxipin> miha685089: niso linuxi, ampak linux, kernel je samo eden, linux distribucij pa je več :P
<miha685089> Distribuciji sta dve. Redhat in Debian :p
<maxipin> Ni res
<maxipin> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Linux_Distribution_Timeline.svg
<Pepelka> GNU/Linux Distribution Timeline
<maxipin> Distribucij maš ogromno
<maxipin> večinoma pa izvirajo iz Debiana, RedHat-a, Slackwara..
<miha685089> No
<miha685089> ..
<maxipin> Å e enkrat preberi kaj si napisal :P
<sasa84> ooo maxipin ;)
<maxipin> ooo sasa84 :P
<sasa84> ooo maxipin :P
<miha685089> Maxipin pozabu sm slackware
<maxipin> To so samo korenine, distribucij je ogromno. Kaj pa recimo Android?
<miha685089> Android je lunix ampak ne gnu?
<sasa84> ubuntu je tud distribucija :P
<maxipin> Android bi jaz smatral kot eno distribucijo linux-a (ampak je že modificiran)
<miha685089> Ubu
<miha685089> Ups
<maxipin> miha685089:  Ubuntu je tudi Linux, pa maš tudi različne GNU-je. KDE, Gnome, Unity itd..
<sasa84> GUI :P
<miha685089> Maxipin sj sm napisal Debian :p
<miha685089> Sasa ;)
<sasa84> povej mihec ;)
<maxipin> miha685089: Ubuntu in Debian ni nikakor ista distribucija
<maxipin> Čeprav sta obe debianski :p
<sasa84> maxipin, kaj pa maš ti? arch? :P
<maxipin> Jaz imam Noobuntu ;)
<maxipin> Khm Ubuntu*
<sasa84> priden, sedi 5 :P
<maxipin> :)
<miha685089> Jst
<miha685089> Sm frustriran ker mi debian bolj kul zgleda mam pa ubuntu
<maxipin> Kako to misliš?
<maxipin> Ah pusti ti debilian ;)
<sasa84> miha685089, se ti da res 10 let čakat, d bo določena stvar stable? :P
<miha685089> Sasa sj to hm.. Debian Stable je prevev
<sasa84> to te je zihr kde-andrej nehecu...debian+kde :P
<miha685089> Ne
<maxipin> Kakšen bolj pameten razlog si spomni ;)
<sasa84> naš andrej...r33d33m3r al kaj je že :)
<sasa84> men je ubuntu čist kul ;)
<sasa84> kaj pa kšn mint, fedora?
<miha685089> Maxipin.. Ze zarad unity bi skor sel na debian. Zdj pa mir...
<sasa84> fedora kul dela
<maxipin> miha685089: kaj je z unity-jem?
<LorD_DDooM> rpm users master race
<maxipin> Saj te noben ne sili da ga uporabljaš
<sasa84> miha685089, sej ne obstaja sam unity... pa dj kšn xfce, gnome3, gnome2,...?
<maxipin> Maš druge GUI-je
<sasa84> e17 tud pohvaljo
<miha685089> Ja... Gnome mam.. Sam zdj neki mir..
<miha685089> Obljubljajo
<sasa84> miha685089, mir še vidu nis pa že v depri :P
<miha685089> Jst pa nocem unity
<maxipin> Ja pa mej kde
<maxipin> al pa whatever
<miha685089> Sasa m
<sasa84> kaj pa kšn mate al pa "cimet" ?
<miha685089> Bah ne znam touchscreen
<miha685089> Se opravicij
<miha685089> :(
<maxipin> Fuduntu looks nice ;)
<sasa84> ohhh :(
<sasa84> maxipin, al pa edubuntu, če bi miha685089 to zanimal :P
<maxipin> Zanjga je backtrack ;=
<maxipin> Ma ne sry, kaj jaz govorim
<maxipin> Gentoo pa roka ;)
<maxipin> miha685089: preizkusi Gentoo, pomoje ti bo všeč
<miha685089> Gentoo sm mel dlje kot fedoro
<maxipin> U pravi linux master :)
<miha685089> Ne
<sasa84> gentoo... se vid d rad delate na roke :P
<maxipin> sasa84: ma ne, eni majo preveč časa ;)
<sasa84> to flikneš usb not, 3x klikneš pa 2x nek vpišeš...pa šibaš skuhat kofe :P
<sasa84> in prideš nazaj in voila... brend nju operejting sistm! :D
<maxipin> Right ja
<miha685089> Je bil poucno.. Sam ko pustu emerge world 100 paketov cez noc pa zjutri vidu da pr 20. bla napaka.. Sm sel na ubuntu
<maxipin> Ah hitro si obupal
<miha685089> Ne
<sasa84> maxipin, jaz to delam pr ubuntu ;)
<miha685089> Ene 3 leta trmaru
<maxipin> U pol pa si pravi linux master
<miha685089> !g gcc upgrade guide
<Pepelka> Gentoo Linux Documentation -- Gentoo GCC Upgrade Guide http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml
<miha685089> Tole je najvecja radost bla
<maxipin> Aja ko smo ravno pri gentoo, iz katere pa ta izvira :P ?
<miha685089> revdep-rebuild -X
<maxipin> Pozabil sem dodat korenine ;)
<maxipin> A nisi rekel da sta samo dve?
<miha685089> Nimam pojma... Menda so hotl linux ki bi bil podobn BSD
<miha685089> Ports
<miha685089> Maxipin samo 3 distribucije kdo uporablja :p
<maxipin> kake 3 distibucije?
<miha685089> Vidis tolk casa trmoglavu pa pozabu na gentoo. Arch pa tud pozabu
<maxipin> e vidiš ;)
<maxipin> TO sem ti hotel povedat
<maxipin> Da je distribucij ogromno
<maxipin> Korenine pa tudi nista samo 2
<miha685089> Moj prvi linux ki ni bil za 0 uporabn je bil pa !g yggdrasil linux
<Pepelka> Yggdrasil Linux/GNU/X - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdrasil_Linux/GNU/X
<idioterna> ojej
<miha685089> Sm pa probal server z njim pa en vdru kasnej
<idioterna> mislm jsm sprobu yggdrasil ampak
<idioterna> je bil slackware boljsi
<idioterna> and that's saying something.
<miha685089> :)
<miha685089> Edin kr mi je blo kul je blo xeyes
<miha685089> Se solitaire ni blo
<miha685089> Pa en grd miskin kurzor... Tko unixasj
<idioterna> X je biu ja
<miha685089> Unixasko je zgledal
<idioterna> sej to je se zdej ce ni nobenga windowa
<idioterna> moderni desktopi majo za desktop en window object
<idioterna> da dobis normaln kurzor
<miha685089> Tko da dolga leta probu skapirat linux.. Vmes pa winse klel
<miha685089> Pol sm mel menda fedoro.. Pa WindowMaker
<miha685089> Najbolj me zjebal da ni delu ISDN na linuxu.. Glih napacno kartico kupu... Pa sel na winse
<miha685089> Za dolga leta
<miha685089> tak da leta se trudu navadit na te lunixr
<miha685089> :(
<miha685089> Ker so bli kul ampak nisn nc razumel
<miha685089> No ja... Najbolj cudn je bilo ko sem enkrat solarix instaliral tam pa se xeyes ni blo
<miha685089> Tist blo dozivetje
<miha685089> Gledu butast pol ure pa instaliral winse :)
<miha685089> No zdaj pa si sam zelim da se navadim na Debian ker je kul
<miha685089> Zadnja misija
<miha685089> Tko razumes zdj maxipin
<idioterna> js mislm da bom su pocas na solaris
<idioterna> no, na intellios
<miha685089> Idioterna ti si bolj kul
<idioterna> ne sej ne na desktopu
<idioterna> za server
<idioterna> kr win je
<idioterna> http://omnios.omniti.com/
<Pepelka> OmniOS
<dz0ny> tkole mamo, http://idiallo.com/blog/2013/07/laptop-for-win8-like-mac-for-os10 no SUP tud do boota nebi prišla :)
<Pepelka> New laptops locked to support only windows 8 just like Mac and OS 10 - iDiallo.com
<miha685089> Dz0ny sj zdj je nek seznam kompatibilnih laptopov z ubuntu?
<miha685089> Kaj se pritozuje
<dz0ny> mhm, sam smo pogruntal da tud tisto ni zihr
<dz0ny> ala marko :)
<miha685089> Hm
<dz0ny> mu ni pol stvari delalo čeprav je mel kao ubuntu approved
<maxipin> Tole bo pa znal biti problem čez čas
<maxipin> Če bo večina računalnikov windows locked
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: en članek na temo kam se da brez problemov namestit bi bil super :P
<maxipin> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/make/HP/?page=1&category=Desktop&category=Laptop&category=Netbook
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Desktop certified hardware HP | Ubuntu
<maxipin> wtf hp elitebook ni supported?
<sasa84> fantje, jst bi kšno palačinko :P
<miha685089> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kam sek aj da namestite brez problemov
<dz0ny> a?
<CrazyLemon> <dz0ny> CrazyLemon: en članek na temo kam se da brez problemov namestit bi bil super :P  ---- dz0ny kam se  kaj da namestite brez problemov
<CrazyLemon> namestit*
<miha685089> A racunalnik brez OS je tud lagk na winse zaklenjen?
<CrazyLemon> miha685089 lahk.. če je boot loader locked na win8
<miha685089> Kul
<CrazyLemon> not
<CrazyLemon> http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/pososke-agencije-umikajo-ponudbo-kanjoninga.html
<Pepelka> Posoške agencije umikajo ponudbo kanjoninga
<Pepelka> »Podjetja menijo, da so licence soteskarske zveze po 2500 evrov prezahtevne in predrage.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/mmc-priporoca/registracija-se-bo-drugic-v-slabem-letu-podrazila/312907
<Pepelka> Registracija se bo drugič v slabem letu podražila :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Registracija za osebna vozila bo od 15. julija dražja za okoli 13, za motorna kolesa pa za 10 odstotkov, je odločila vlada. Gre za drugo podražitev v slabem letu.«
<CrazyLemon> mater jim neumno
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rok25: Typo3  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40436/#p40436
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Typo3  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40437/#p40437
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rok25: Re: Typo3  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40438/#p40438
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Typo3  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40439/#p40439
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rok25: Re: Typo3  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40440/#p40440
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Typo3  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40441/#p40441
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] WPS Office Sees Various Bugs Fixed in Latest Alpha  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/iQ5_7H_f7i8/wps-office-hits-alpha-11
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek stop fooling around!
<CrazyLemon> steam store ima nov look
<zdobersek> steam store je overloaded za popizdit
<CrazyLemon> meni kr crasha ko grem na opis igre
<CrazyLemon> sumim da je zaradi flashplugina
<zdobersek> pa dota2 je free to play, tko da ze cakam na download link :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rok25: Re: Typo3  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40442/#p40442
<CrazyLemon> dota2 sploh ne zgleda kul
<CrazyLemon> vsaj kar sm vidu v videu
<zdobersek> vsaj visok fps bi lahko drzal :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej je v steamu dota2 za linux
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo kako idejo zakaj mu ubuntu pravi da ni fajla/mape, čeprav so mape in fajli https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40442/#p40442
<Pepelka> Typo3 (Stran 1) - Namestitev, storitve in ukazna vrstica - Ubuntu.si forum
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Typo3  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40443/#p40443
<CrazyLemon> a pol moram sam igrat zombije?
<CrazyLemon> če bo kdo za igro.. msg me on steam
<sasa84> ah CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja pravic nima :) ls -all
<dz0ny> hehe http://fortydaysofdating.com/about/
<Pepelka> About - 40 Days of Dating
<Pepelka> »Two good friends with opposite relationship problems found themselves single at the same time. As an experiment, they dated for 40 days.«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Rok25: Re: Typo3  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40444/#p40444
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ima.. z sudo je kopiral
<yang> dz0ny: meni je bolj vsec 40crazyamericans.com
<zdobersek> sigh ... dizajnerji
<dz0ny> .stran 40crazyamericans.com
<breza> 40crazyamericans.com(null) NI dosegljiva.
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: 12% natančnost, dej ti to miško mal spucaj
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni miska..ampak nimam pada
<CrazyLemon> in pol se mi roka poti.. pa miska zacne plavat :)
<CrazyLemon> btw..google navigation sedaj dela tudi v slo. :)
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-12
<miha> jutro :D
<idiotern1> zdravo
<breza> Hej idiotern1, lepo te je videti!
<idiotern1> a, vids, commie bot.
<miha> hej breza
<dz0ny> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, dz0ny
<miha> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, miha
<miha> končno breza
<dz0ny> andrejz to bos ti vedel
<andrejz> da vidimo:)
<dz0ny> kolk je legalno ce crkovalnik nardis z besed ki so na spletnih straneh
<andrejz> na spletnih straneh je tudi dosti besed, ki so narobe zapisane / ne obstajajo (odivsno od strani)
<andrejz> drugača pa ne vidim napake
<andrejz> kaj bi pa rad naredil ?
<dz0ny> meh git mi tecnari da ni crkovalnika za si
<dz0ny> moram ugotovit sploh kaj se uporablja
<andrejz> aspell, hunspell
<andrejz> http://hunspell.sourceforge.net/
<Pepelka> Hunspell: open source spell checking, stemming, morphological analysis and generation under GPL, LGPL or MPL licenses
<andrejz> http://aspell.net/
<Pepelka> GNU Aspell
<dz0ny> mhm cudn je da mam aspell-sl
<dz0ny> sam se kr pravi da ni slo jezika
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Zdravo, zdobersek
<idioterna> bbl, office
<andrejz> morda pa zahteva myspell (starejša različica hunspell)
<andrejz> če bi rad pa kaj dol potegnil pa tole - http://extensions.libreoffice.org/extension-center/slovenian-dictionary-pack
<Pepelka> Slovenian Dictionary Pack — LibreOffice Extensions
<dz0ny> hm no world list found for sl_SI
<dz0ny> to mi dela problem
<dz0ny> hum stvar rešena
<dz0ny> zgleda da se ne namesti aspell-sl
<andrejz> in kako si rešil stvar?
<dz0ny> namestil aspell-sl
<dz0ny> skoraj bi že odkrival znanost :P
<zdobersek> za napredek cloveske vrste? halo?
<dz0ny> idealen tezaver bi bil iz diplomskih, samo potem bi bilo malo preveč učenih besed
<miha> dz0ny: prevodi microsofta, prevodi ubuntu,... prevodi eu zakonodaje... knjige in časopisi...
<miha> velik tega obstaja, sam ne vem kak delijo
<dz0ny> mhm, nekak moraš pravilno razmerje ujet
<dz0ny> zdej gledam en generator, pa pobere 100 000 besed
<dz0ny> pol pa tisetke ki imajo manj kot 10000 ponovitev enostavno odreže
<andrejz> dz0ny za kateri projekt na githubu pa rabiš slovar?
<dz0ny> a? nobenega
<dz0ny> samo git gui ukaz je kazal to napako
<dz0ny> .stran http://mirror.archlinux.org/
<breza> Si prepričan da je 'http' res domena?
<dz0ny> .stran mirror.archlinux.org
<breza> mirror.archlinux.org(null) NI dosegljiva.
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Pair / Unpair Logitech Unifying Devices In Linux With Solaar  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/I3Z5Gl1tFZs/pair-unpair-logitech-unifying-devices.html
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: \o/ (beta) dolpotegnjena
<miha> damn ta typo3
<dz0ny> zdobersek: cajt ti je bil...
<zdobersek> pa #21514 sem v dota2 queueju :>
<dz0ny> hm dote sploh ne razumem
 * CrazyLemon neither
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek \o/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lej kaj me čaka v nedeljo http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2846823 .. jealous much? :P
<Pepelka> IZOLA - ROVINJ - A bike ride in Izola / Isola, Zahodna Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> miha dej prečekiraj forum.. en ima težave s typo3
<CrazyLemon> !forum typo3
<Pepelka> administratorstvo (Stran 1) - Namestitev, storitve in ukazna vrstica ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/2632/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nope
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5900/       tole
<Pepelka> Typo3 (Stran 1) - Namestitev, storitve in ukazna vrstica - Ubuntu.si forum
<Pepelka> »Typo3 (Stran 1) - Namestitev, storitve in ukazna vrstica - Ubuntu.si forum - Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sj vem da si! :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: ne vem kaj dela to... daš pod wwwroot.. torej /var/www
<miha> ne vem kaj ma pod lib, menda ni to z apt-get instaliral?
<CrazyLemon> miha uradna navodila za ubuntu na typo3.com
<CrazyLemon> http://wiki.typo3.org/TYPO3_Installation_on_Ubuntu
<Pepelka> TYPO3 Installation on Ubuntu - TYPO3Wiki
<miha> CrazyLemon: no kul
<miha> sam phpmyadmin inštaliram z apt-get :)
<CrazyLemon> miha ni kul..ker mu noče kopirat :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: ma čudn je... prvo pravi ls permission denied, pol pa da ni direktorija
<miha> reč mu naj s tab proba pogledat kaj ma pod /var/lib :)
<miha> pa ls -l /var/lib/typo*
<miha> naj napiše?
<CrazyLemon> miha direktorij obstaja
<CrazyLemon> tudi vsebina obstaja znotraj direktorija
<miha> nč ne razumem
<miha> ampak to ni typo3 problem
<CrazyLemon> je! ker se to dogaja pri typo3 instalaciji :>
<miha> to je lunix problem
<miha> fsck naj da :D
<CrazyLemon> napiši mu.. :)
<miha> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Problem z grafiko ob zagonu Ubuntu 12.04 SUP  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40445/#p40445
<zdobersek> sasa :/
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.sdn.si/sn/img/13/193/635092257119958756_foto15.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2013/07/sou_v_ljubljani_referendum_hotel.aspx
<Pepelka> Študenti na referendumu zavrnili naložbo v hotelsko dejavnost - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Študentskega referenduma o naložbi ŠOU v Ljubljani v hotelsko dejavnost se je po neuradnih rezultatih udeležilo 319 študentov oz. 0,64 odstotka volilnih udeležencev.«
<zdobersek> 0.64
<zdobersek> not bad
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: si sel volit?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seveda..peljal sem se v lj samo zato da grem na nepotrebni referendum :)
<slax0r> <miha> damn ta typo3
<slax0r> +1
<idioterna> a ste se ze odlocil za ksno drugo platformo? :)
<dz0ny> what's wrong with static generator?
<idioterna> atmospheric discharges.
<dz0ny> idioterna: lol, v bistvu samo to.
<idioterna> ok zdej k je miha sou loh pokazem kaj internet nardi iz cloveka
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/omg-subliminal.gif
<CrazyLemon> ti pa si usklajen komunajzer :D
<idioterna> nisi dost dobr pogledu
<CrazyLemon> sm sm :) sam tvoj subliminal msg je Å¡el v podzavest ! :)
<yang> ej ko se pa studentska organizacija zacne a hotelirstvom ukvarjat smo pa res v riti, mafija ena
<idioterna> kok se ti rad obremenjujes z nepomembnimi recmi
<yang> jebemu res sem sit tele podalpske dezelce
<idioterna> zakaj se pa ne preselis?
<yang> sama mafija
<idioterna> a zato? :)
<yang> ce bi dobu kej za delat zuni bi se takoj preselil
<yang> tuki bo ratala ogromna brezpselnost se mal pocaki, naslednja spanija
<idioterna> ocitno, ce noben nc ne zna
<yang> ze tko je neuradno enkrat vec brezposelnih
<idioterna> 42 kandidatov, 42 intervjujev, 0 zaposlenih.
<idioterna> pa smo naceloma samo pismene intervjuval
<idioterna> grozno
<yang> heh
<yang> poglej statistiko zzrsja
<idioterna> kaj mi bo pa to pomagal?
<idioterna> js bi rabu takoj 3 developerje zaposlit
<yang> 120.000 brezposelnih 700 prostih delovnih mest, rabjo 5 racunalnicarjev od tega 4 php programerje
<idioterna> js ne rabm nobenga php programerja
<idioterna> rabm 3 full stack developerje
<yang> daj oglas za php programerja pol
<idioterna> zakaj?
<idioterna> placa je 1500+ neto
<idioterna> s poskusno dobo 3 mesce
<idioterna> in ti pravm da smo jih intervjuval 42
<idioterna> in vzel nobenga
<idioterna> ker noben ne zna
<idioterna> in pol se folk cudi da so slovenci brezposelni.
<yang> mogoce hodjo na tako dobre univerze da jih nic ne naucijo
<yang> da ti nam razlagal kaksen intervju so men enkrat pri eni IT firmi ponudili
<yang> sem se pocutil kot poskusni zajcek
<idioterna> kako te pa lahko univerza cesarkoli nauci?
<idioterna> clovek se uci sam
<yang> se predno so mi povedal kaj bom delal, so zeleli da 3 ure resujem iq teste
<dz0ny> yang: lol
<yang> ne hecam se clovej resno
<dz0ny> no ja mi ni problem resevat, ce iamm neko korist od tega
<idioterna> ja mislm
<idioterna> deal with it
<idioterna> al pa reces "ne" in gres
<yang> saj ne recen ce bi delal za vojsko al neki, sam kaj bodo oni mel moj iq profil na fajlu zakaj neki bullshit
<CrazyLemon> kok f'in IQ testov pa so mel za 3 ure reševanja??
<idioterna> verjetn enga za 20 minut :)
<yang> 100 vprasanj sem resil, pol je rekel da me se 300 vprasanj cada, tolk da jih nisem nekam poslal
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<yang> nisem hotu pol resvat vec
<dz0ny> lahko je bil test v testu, da vidjo kako se odzoveš na problem :P
<idioterna> moj razgovor je pa v zadnjih petih sluzbah zgledu tko
<CrazyLemon> to ni več iq..ampak psihološki profil so izdelovali :D
<yang> ja
<idioterna> "ja manj k v prejsnm jobu nocm zasluzt"
<idioterna> "ok"
<yang> kaj ste si zeleli postati kot otrok
<yang> itd
<CrazyLemon> neki podobnega sm reševal ja.. 'vaš naljubši predmet v srednji šol' :)
<yang> kolikokrat na dan gredte na stranisce, na kaj mislite v postelji
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: malica
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to sploh :> mi smo ponavadi si vzeli za proper malice eno uro pred pa eno uro po uradnem odmoru za malico :D
<yang> no v glavnwm po testu smo se zedinili da je ponujena placa nikajva
<yang> verjetno sploh niso imeli delovnega mesta in so samo zeleli dobiti profil
<dz0ny> nc grem jaz se kaj pametnega naredit
<yang> ne recem da bi me zaposlili in bi mi cez en mesec ponudili tak test, takrat ga verjetno ne bi odklonil
<idioterna> js grem pa domov
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon & zdobersek zvecer kaj igramo?
<idioterna> srecno
<yang> paz kje vozis
<idioterna> ni panike
<idioterna> zdej sm nazi.
<idioterna> se mi vsi umikajo
<yang> a ves kaj je bla pol fora po testu, so rekli da je sef zaposlen in ne more iz pisarne da bi me intervjuval, pol so kr enga geeka nasli, da me je spraseval nekaj brezveze
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lahko
<dz0ny> kul
<dz0ny> bbl
<yang> crazy kok je kej odziven s2
<yang> verjetno bom kupil s3 sam replicant za s3 je se w.i.p.
<yang> na s2 pa je stable
<yang> sam je razlika v ceni manj kot 100 eur
<yang> 380 pride nov s3 v celovcu
<CrazyLemon> yang nisem opazu nobenih neodzivnosti
<CrazyLemon> razn pač ko prvič odpreš call app .. potrebuje dve sekundi da odpre app :)
<yang> ne vem zakaj so s2 novi cez 300 eur
<yang> moral bi mal spustit ceno
<idioterna> yang: s3?
<idioterna> yang: zdej se s4 kupuje.
<idioterna> z vanilla androidom
<sasa84> jou
<idioterna> o
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 13.10 Wallpaper Contest Kicks Off  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/P-DhuSblIyQ/ubuntu-13-10-wallpaper-contest-kicks-off
<yang> idioterna ta se ni podprt s strani replicanta
<idioterna> kaj je pa replicant
<sasa84> idioterna, zakaj nis več sterna? :)
<idioterna> k mi spet dovoljo met "idiot" v nicku
<R33D3M33R> sp: pozdrav, zanima me prevod za Identification, in sicer gre za niz, ki se prikaže ko želiš dobiti podatke od brskalnika: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User_agent
<Pepelka> User agent - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> idioterna: replicant.us
<yang> idioterna: free android
<yang> razvoj gre pocasi, mislim da sam dva codata
<yang> zdaj se sele fokusirajo na S3, pa je ze S4 zunaj
<idioterna> ja sej to je brezveze
<idioterna> ce hoces free telefon mas boljso izbiro
<yang> kaksno
<yang> za smartphone ?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> n900 na primer
<yang> n900 je ze mal stara zadeva
<yang> mislim meego al kaj je blo tist
<idioterna> maemo je ampak sej loh das gor vse zivo
<yang> o tisti distribuciji govoris
<idioterna> na ta hardver
<yang> to je telefon iz leta 2009
<yang> The Linux Foundation canceled MeeGo in September 2011 in favor of Tizen.[4] A new Finnish start-up, Jolla, announced in July 2012 that they will pick up MeeGo’s community-driven successor Mer,[5] to develop a new operating system called Sailfish OS, and launch a smartphone in 2013.[6]
<idioterna> ja
<yang> najverjetneje ni free
<idioterna> kaj ni free?
<idioterna> js ti pravm da na ta hardver lahko das free OS pa vec reci dela.
<yang> evo lej S3 za 238 eur
<yang> http://www.ebay.de/itm/231014506143?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true
<Pepelka> Samsung Galaxy S III GT-I9300 16 GB - Onyx Black (Ohne Simlock) Smartphone 8806085263567 | eBay
<Pepelka> »Samsung Galaxy S III GT-I9300 16 GB - Onyx Black (Ohne Simlock) Smartphone in Handys & Kommunikation, Handys ohne Vertrag | eBay«
<yang> nov
<idioterna> ja sam to ti pol ne dela en kp stvari
<yang> jah
<yang> WIP
<yang> je replicant
<yang> najvazneje dela to so lici
<yang> klici
<yang> na S2 dela skor vse razen GPS
<yang> S3 nov na ebayu 238 eur, s2 rabljen v slo 180 eur
<yang> kle bi sam sluzili nekaj
<yang> prakticno ne kupujem nic v slo, razen hrane in kaksnih oblacil
<yang> ce kupis nekaj nad 300 eur se splaca v tujino imas stroske za bencin pokrite in se izlet
<yang> ali pa lepo narocis preko neta
<yang> 	1 Monat	6 Monate	12 Monate	
<yang> Positive Bewertung	Positiv	0	12	17
<yang> Neutrale Bewertung	Neutral	0	0	0
<yang> Negative Bewertung	Negativ	0	0	0
<yang> profil iz ebaya
<idioterna> yang: ce rabs klice potem kupis dumbphone od nokie
<idioterna> in ti tut baterija zdrzi 2 tedna
<yang> ja sej
<yang> tiste malke zadeve se hitro bootajo imam kot backup
<yang> 17 eur je nov dumbphone v avstriji
<yang> pri nas pa morda 20 eur
<yang> http://rt.com/news/snowden-asylum-formal-status-019/
<Pepelka> 'My asylee status now formal': Snowden declares 'acceptance' of all offers of asylum — RT News
<Pepelka> »Edward Snowden says his asylum status is now official as he accepts all offers made to him.«
<dz0ny_> .apt httping
<dz0ny_> ping
<breza> What do you need?
<dz0ny_> .askubuntu low graphic mode
<breza> Will try to answer the ones I can:
<breza> ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error
<Pepelka> xorg - How to fix "The system is running in low-graphics mode" error? - Ask Ubuntu
<dz0ny_> .apt httping
<CrazyLemon> .apt not working
<dz0ny_> ja površnost ne pozna meja
<dz0ny_> :P
<dz0ny_> pozabu funkcijo dodat
<dz0ny_> .asku sem pa skrajšal
<dz0ny_> .apt httping
<breza> httping
<dz0ny_> .apt server
<breza> serverstats
<dz0ny_> .apt mysql
<breza> mysql-admin, mysql-client, mysql-client-5.1, mysql-client-5.5, mysql-client-core-5.1, mysql-client-core-5.5, mysql-cluster-client, mysql-cluster-client-5.1, mysql-cluster-server, mysql-cluster-server-5.1, mysql-common, mysql-gui-tools-common, mysql-mmm-agent, mysql-mmm-common, mysql-mmm-monitor, mysql-mmm-tools, mysql-navigator, mysql-proxy, mysql-query-browser, mysql-server, mysql-server-5.1, mysql-server-5.5, mysql-server-cor
<CrazyLemon> a naredi apt-cache ?
<CrazyLemon> oz kaj je point apt-a
<dz0ny_> nope packages.ubuntu.com
<dz0ny_> recimo iščeš http neki
<dz0ny_> da ti vrne paket
<CrazyLemon> .apt ddd
<breza> ddd, ddd-doc
<dz0ny_> al pa libe
<dz0ny_> k je sploh tečno
<dz0ny_> delam Å¡e reverse apt
<dz0ny_> da maš recimo event.h
<dz0ny_> pa ti pove v katerem paketu je
<CrazyLemon> ah
<CrazyLemon> apt-file oz. neki takega
<dz0ny_> sam te je hitreje
<dz0ny_> pa išče po vseh izdajah
<CrazyLemon> a napiše zravn kateri paket je iz katere izdaje?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> bom dal .deb kjer išče po paketih pa pove v katerih izdajah je
<dz0ny_> kaj gremo kaj igrat
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: ping
<sasa84_> o đonko ;)
<dz0ny_> o saša
<dz0ny_> brb
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ pejmo.. a povabim Å¡e felixa?
<dz0ny_> kva je blo reboot?
<dz0ny_> :P pr men tud
<CrazyLemon> ?
<dz0ny_> aja sorry sem mislil da ti je spet kaj zmrznilo
<dz0ny_> si zgnal že?
<dz0ny_> greš v igro pa meni, pa pogledaš če ti pokaže steam group server ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> ne..čakam da prideš nazaj :D
<CrazyLemon> kje če mi to pokaže
<dz0ny_> v glavnem meniju
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ pejmo.. a povabim Å¡e felixa?
<dz0ny_> ti kr povab
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> btw me nardiš za admina ubuntu.si grupe
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kje naj bi se pokazal tale group server ubuntu.si
<dz0ny_> ne morem drugač povezat serverja prow
<CrazyLemon> sm pregledal play online
<CrazyLemon> play with friends
<CrazyLemon> play on steam servers
<CrazyLemon> pa ni nikjer
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: http://mr-razzle.net/Images/L4D/FindtheServerHere.gif
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ si že sedaj officer
<CrazyLemon> to je največ kar si lahko
<dz0ny_> hm pejd na polje kjer urejaš opis grupe
<dz0ny_> tam piše v prvi vrstici id
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202013-07-12%2022%3A16%3A41.png
<CrazyLemon> ni id-ja
<CrazyLemon> sam zvezdice
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: http://db.tt/MNwKBOsn
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot at 2013-07-12 22:18:19.png
<dz0ny_> id rabim
<CrazyLemon> a ta id
<CrazyLemon> na pvt ga imaš
<dz0ny_> ok da vidmo
 * CrazyLemon čaka
<dz0ny_> probi zdej
<dz0ny_> pogelj
<CrazyLemon> a moram prej dodat kam ali ni treba?
<CrazyLemon> sedaj pa je
<CrazyLemon> se tudi na main zaslonu pokaže spodaj
<dz0ny_> aha :)
<dz0ny_> zdej je tako kot mora bit
<CrazyLemon> awesome sauce :)
<CrazyLemon> zdj sam Å¡e to lenobo od zdobersek moramo spravit v igro
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek gad demit boy
<CrazyLemon> stop masturbating pa pridi na server
<CrazyLemon> počasi se daleč pride :>
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: 13% do novega leta bš ravno 54% :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ 13% z 10fpsji je odlično :p
<CrazyLemon> sva pa oba imela 6% head shot.. :>
<CrazyLemon> ln
<zdobersek> boo hoo
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: zamudu si
<zdobersek> better luck next time.
<zdobersek> ln
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-13
<miha> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, miha
<miha> botsnack good bot
<breza> Thanks for the treat!
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Dober dan, zdobersek
<zdobersek> botcoffee
<sasa84> juhu
<miha> jutro sasa84
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<zdobersek> gone commando http://www.delo.si/novice/svet/snowden-prisel-je-cas-da-razpravljamo-pri-belem-dnevu.html
<Pepelka> Snowden: Prišel je čas, da razpravljamo pri belem dnevu
<Pepelka> »Na zaprto srečanje z Edwardom Snowdnom v preobleki sodelavke človekoljubne organizacije.«
<sasa84> jutro miha
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek
<sasa84> kavico a ne?
<zdobersek> sasa84: seveda!
<zdobersek> jst grem pa hladilnik precesat, da se z necim zalozva
<sasa84> zdobersek, kavica je na mizi!
 * sasa84 zakliče z malo višjim glaskom
<sasa84> zdobersek, kavica
<sasa84> :>
<yang> hehe
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmclgO6w0C0
<Pepelka> News Station Reports Asiana Flight 214 Pilots Names: "Sum Ting Wong," "Ho Lee Fuk" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://publicshaming.tumblr.com/post/55286480274/news-station-reports-asiana-flight-214-pilots-names«
<CrazyLemon> f'in epic :D
<yang> ho li fuk
<zdobersek> 'tu lo' prebere 100% tocno
<CrazyLemon> fuk tudi prebere 100% tocno :>
<zdobersek> nope.
<yang> haha
<idioterna> racist jokes
<yang> ja fejk je
<yang> idioterna nis su bajjat dans?
<yang> bajkat
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> velik dela mam se
<yang> aja broen raid :/
<yang> broken
<yang> jst bi tut mogu neki diske restavrirat
<yang> pa se ne spravm zravn
<idioterna> pa posodo morm pomit pa smeti nest
<idioterna> nc, bbl
<yang> kam bi ti nesel disk za hardware recovery, kotar/anni poznam. bom probal resit kar se da z ddrescue, sam se mi zdi da igla ze preskakuje
<yang> mogoce rabjo sam meganizm iglo zamenat pa bi spet delal ok
<dz0ny_> dan
<breza> Hej dz0ny_, lepo te je videti!
<dz0ny_> ne vem al naj se s,ejim al jokam https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6036949
<Pepelka> First picture of Snowden from the Moscow airport | Hacker News
<idioterna> yang: igla preskakuje? :)
<idioterna> glava na disku lebdi nad povrsino
<idioterna> dz0ny_: zakaj?
<idioterna> dz0ny_: a ni fajn da mamo dobre odnose z rusi :)
<zdobersek> ni bla edina: http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jul/12/edward-snowden-to-meet-amnesty-and-human-rights-watch-at-moscow-airport-live-coverag
<Pepelka> Edward Snowden appears at Moscow airport and renews asylum claim – as it happened | World news | guardian.co.uk
<Pepelka> »NSA whistleblower to meet human rights groups at Sheremetyevo airport to discuss his next steps forward as he claims US is illegally denying his right to seek asylum«
<yang> idioterna pac standardn driveseej error pa zaganja se a nic ne prebere
<yang> govorim na pamet ker madina ni vzgana
<yang> masina
<yang> s tem da je to eden od treh lvm diskov in ce ta manjka ne mors celotne slike vec sestavt
<dz0ny_> ker je slika boljsa od tiste zrnaste, pa mu jo je uspleo samo delu prodat
<zdobersek> 'mu'?
<CrazyLemon> ti mu.. včeraj si zahinavu
<zdobersek> vceraj so imeli oce abrahama
<zdobersek> mkay
<CrazyLemon> not mkay!
<zdobersek> !yt frankly my dear
<breza> Frankly My Dear, I Don't Give a Damn - Gone with the Wind (6/6) Movie CLIP (1939) HD(3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQ5ICXMC4xY ♥989 ▶294,305
<Pepelka> Frankly My Dear, I Don't Give a Damn - Gone with the Wind (6/6) Movie CLIP (1939) HD - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Gone with the Wind Movie Clip - watch all clips http://j.mp/ws2bl1 Buy Movie: http://j.mp/usV4tM click to subscribe http://j.mp/sNDUs5 Rhett (Clark Gable) le...«
<dz0ny_> $sc SEAWAVES - Born To Fly
<breza> SEAWAVES - Born To Fly • Free Download(6 minut) http://soundcloud.com/enblog/seawaves-born-to-fly-o-free ♥29 ▶699
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<zdobersek> $sc?
<zdobersek> #vimeo ze mamo?
<dz0ny_> nope
<dz0ny_> lahko se lotiš :P
<dz0ny_> regex je nastavljen na /.nekineki
<dz0ny_> lahko daš krkoli psredi
<dz0ny_> sem mislil da si to ugotovil
<zdobersek> tisto .clap komando sem itak kr spisu sredi fajla po zgledu sosednjih dveh komand :>
<zdobersek> nisem se nic spuscal v detajle
<dz0ny_> mhm sem jo potem premaknil na pravo mesto
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: /nick dz0ny, /deop
<zdobersek> we're all equal here, AMIRITE CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek well.. no
<zdobersek> ...
<CrazyLemon> breza > zdobersek
<breza> What is that?
<zdobersek> racism
<zdobersek> kastni sistem pa take fore
<yang> kastni sistem ma neko logiko v hinduizmu, pr nas pa ne k je druga religija
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a je .clap ali .plosk
<zdobersek> ne verjamem, da ima kastni sistem kakrsnokoli logiko v katerikoli religiji
<zdobersek> .plosk
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<Pepelka> Slow Clap - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Wiser's slow clap«
<zdobersek> .clap
<zdobersek> nope
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ipak smo #ubuntu-si
<yang> premal si studiral religije ocitno
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ipak si pol narobe napisal v getglue.coffee!
<andrejz> kastni sistem ima smisel samo, če si ta vrhnja kasta (al pa bliz vrha) :)
<yang> sej mas sasko nej ti ona razlozi
<zdobersek> a je s tem kej narobe?
<yang> ne
<zdobersek> jst bi reku, da je idealno.
<yang> andrejz ni res ti si tut prwmal studiral, to je zahodnjaski pogled
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a cmo kej linkat, al bos kr tkole obtozbe metal?
<CrazyLemon> bot.command /^\.plosk/i,
<CrazyLemon>     ".clap -- Zaploskaj",
<zdobersek> kdo je sprejel tak pull request? bes ga plentaj!
<CrazyLemon> nekdo ki ti preveč verjame :>
<andrejz> vzhodnjaški pogled je pa ta, da so se menihi spomnili kastnega sistema, da so lahko rajo pridno držal
<dz0ny_> ja pr men je čist prow https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/blob/master/scripts/chatter.coffee#L139
<Pepelka> ircbot/scripts/chatter.coffee at master · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<Pepelka> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<zdobersek> oops https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/pull/3/files
<Pepelka> .plosk ukaz by zdobersek · Pull Request #3 · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<Pepelka> »Velikokrat je treba komu cestitati, cetudi v ironicnem tonu. Za taksne trenutke pride prav .plosk ukaz ki avtomaticno poda povezavo na YouTube video, v katerem pet moz ponosno/'ponosno' zaploska.«
<Pepelka> Slow Clap - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Wiser's slow clap«
<zdobersek> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/blob/02a8b76b3891650a668574a489ca34ef8f9bade1/scripts/getglue.coffee
<Pepelka> ircbot/scripts/getglue.coffee at 02a8b76b3891650a668574a489ca34ef8f9bade1 · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<Pepelka> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<yang> andrejz cisto enostavno je, ker hindujci verjamejo v reinkarnacijo, je to kjer se rodis in kateremu kastnemu sistemu pripadas posledica prejsnjih zivljenj, tako pac oni to tolmacijo
<andrejz> ja, saj. kako to tolmačijo so se spomnili pa menihi, ki pa jim je v interesu da jim raja ne teži in je pridna, saj bo tako v drugem lajfu v boljšo kasto prišla
<yang> velik religij verjame v reink. krscanstvo pac ne
<andrejz> saj to je pameten koncept za ljudi na vrvici držat
<zdobersek> ze sam koncept religije je kompletno bluzenje
<andrejz> to itak
<yang> ja lahk verhanes tut v komunizm in socializn tko k idioterna
<andrejz> ampak če se že spomniš religijo (v kateri si ti itak na vrhu), potem se lahko spomniš še ene razlage, zakaj ni dobro, da se raja punta
<yang> to je tut specialna religija
<zdobersek> 'Religion is an organized collection of beliefs, cultural systems, and world views that relate humanity to the supernatural, and to spirituality.'
<zdobersek> z wikipedie
<yang> sej so castil kim dzong ila, pravjo da jim je bil z nebes poslan
<andrejz> @yang: ne verjamem, da idioterna vsako nedeljo (al kater drug dan) skupaj s somišljeniki časti komunizem
<CrazyLemon> on vsak dan časti komunizem
<andrejz> no, tega ne vem k ga ne poznam dost dobro
<zdobersek> idioterna ga ni
<dz0ny_> .apt vnstat
<breza> vnstat, vnstati
<zdobersek> upam.
<zdobersek> .apt vpenis
<zdobersek> zakaj se ni nihce tega zapakiru?
<CrazyLemon> guess it was not found!
<yang> poglej si kim dzong il na wikipediji, skor tak status ma za korejce kt jezus pr nas
<andrejz> seveda ga ma, če so pa brainwashani. isto kot pri nas 500 let nazaj, ko so bili duhovniki edini k so znali brat in tako alfa in omega vsega
<yang> brainwashani so tut americani itd.
<yang> media lies etc.
<andrejz> seveda so, saj smo vsi. ampak je razlika al imaš na voljo samo 1 različico resnice ali pa več
<yang> se strinjam
<yang> nek dokumentarc so nardil korejci o anerixanih na kaksen bizaren nacin obogatijo v showbizu
<yang> dost dobr so jih prikazali
<yang> snowman je ponovno zaprosil za azil v rusiji
<CrazyLemon> pof... turisti
<idioterna> js vsak dan castim anarhijo
<idioterna> to da yang misli da castim socializem pa komunizem je njegova zabloda
<yang> haha
<yang> a ste kej sprobaval webrtc
<dz0ny_> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ChKfoe-RpFk
<Pepelka> Generation Kill - Christ Lover At My Nine - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ray talks to Navy Chaplain about why they won't be attending the service.«
<dz0ny_> yang: http://www.sharefest.me/
<Pepelka> Sharefest
<dz0ny_> yang: v bistvu moraš definirat kaj si mislil pod testiral
<dz0ny_> http://www.kurzweilai.net/mammals-can-choose-sex-of-offspring-study-finds
<Pepelka> Mammals can ‘choose’ sex of offspring, study finds | KurzweilAI
<Pepelka> »(Credit: Dylan/Wikimedia Commons) A new study led by a researcher at the Stanford University School of Medicine shows that mammalian species can choose«
<idioterna> anarhija je edini posten sistem.
<yang> aja dzony sele pred kratkim so v firefox integriral funkcijo za webrtc simultano streananje
<yang> sele v naslednji verziji pa bo nat stun podpora
<yang> tist kar je men uspelo je da sem samo samga sebe videl na kameri
<sasa84> ah ja...
<idioterna> kaj te tare, dete nase?
<zdobersek> sasa84: bom pomagal :>
<maxipin> Hmm, ampak tale unity mi pa iz dneva v dan počasneje dela
<sasa84> zdobersek, ti mi znaš zmer pomagat :P
<sasa84> maxipin, a kej Å¡teka al kaj?
<sasa84> andrejz, čafči
<andrejz> živjo
<idioterna> no, sm nazaj.
<zdobersek> gaming colleagues of #ubuntu-si, bo kej?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek smo včeraj igrali..ne bomo vsak dan :>
<sasa84_> zdobersek, jst bi se Å¡la igrat s tabo :P
<sasa84_> :$
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/crimson-javor.jpg
<andrejz> če je komu zlo dolgčas, lahko kakšen niz prevede :)
<CrazyLemon> tko dolgčas pa spet ni
<CrazyLemon> tile carbo snacki make me sick
<CrazyLemon> mal sm sam probal če je užiten pa mi je že slabo..pa vroče
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: danes si gonu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah.. jutri bom
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/66811789
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Pečar Javor Pance near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<miha> čer
<miha> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/southamerica/brazil/10177786/Brazilian-man-dies-after-cow-falls-through-his-roof-on-top-of-him.html
<Pepelka> Brazilian man dies after cow falls through his roof on top of him - Telegraph
<Pepelka> »A Brazilian man died after a cow fell through his roof on top of him as he was in bed.«
<dz0ny_> vecer
<dz0ny_> cl feliks pav da bi igral
<dz0ny_> tko da smo ze stirje
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ pridem nazaj ob 21.04
<dz0ny_> ockej
<CrazyLemon> takrat lahk igramo eno na hitro..do enajstih .. pol moram it v posteljo
<zdobersek> jst sam pod tus skocim, pa pridem.
 * miha bo pa ut2004 igral :)
<dz0ny_> guys nc ne bo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ why??
<zdobersek> varum?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ???
<idioterna> t2 ga pa svira dons
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne vem.. prašaj dz0ny_a
<zdobersek> waiiii
<sasa84_> lol
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mogoče se đoni ne želi igrati s tabo :/
<zdobersek> .jok
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee925OTFBCA#t=14s
<Pepelka> Best Cry Ever - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Crying guy«
<sasa84_> bogi zdobersek
<sasa84_> nč...pridni bodte in lepo se igrejte :D
<sasa84_> čafčii
<CrazyLemon> je kak dober YT DLer?
<lynxlynxlynx> kakšni so kriteriji?
<CrazyLemon> ni jih več.. sm kr youtube-dl uporabu :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa obupno počasen
<lynxlynxlynx> to je najbrž yt kriv
<zdobersek> ln
<CrazyLemon> what he said
#ubuntu-si 2013-07-14
<miha> dan
<breza> Živjo, miha
<miha> botsnack good bot
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<yang> evo se malo, pa boste lahko po luftu bicikliral
<idioterna> we already do!
<idioterna> vceri sm su kr 85 z javora
<yang> rt.con kolesar je dvignil helikopter na nozni pogon za minuto v zrak
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/crimson-javor.jpg
<idioterna> s temle.
<idioterna> helikopter je dost neucinkovit
<idioterna> letalo pa niti ne
<yang> a si ze kdaj padel dol pr taki brzini
<yang> ce je kak soder al pa lukna te lahk kr obrne
<idioterna> nisem dol padel
<idioterna> sem pa ze skocu cez lukno pr taki brzini
<idioterna> ampak itak take hitrosti dosegas na odsekih ki jih dobro poznas
<yang> jst odkar man spd na gorcu bolj zlajfan v klanc dol, ni mi vsec spd
<idioterna> ne bi si drznil tega na neznani cesti
<idioterna> zanimiv, meni je pa brez spdjev precej bolj neudobno
<Tadej> yang: privat :)
<yang> a na gorcu mas spd
<idioterna> povsod mam spd
<idioterna> razn na turistu
<idioterna> ampak tam se nisem sel nad 30km/h
<yang> men se zatika pr odpenanju, se mi zdi da b se zahaklu pr downhilu
<idioterna> kako se ti zatika?
<idioterna> sej sam s peto ven potegnes pa je to to
<yang> jah veckat moram brcnit da gre vn ,ne gre v prvo
<idioterna> cudno to
<zdobersek> sup
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> en problem mam pa me zanima kako bi ga lahko najhitrej resu ce kdo ve
<Sky[x]> ime baze sem spremenu, sedaj pa mi jamra da ne najde tabel
<Sky[x]> baza dela sem se prek GUIja povezal
<Sky[x]> prej sem mel samo imebaze sedaj pa sem dodal se nakoncu _test in mi tole javla
<Sky[x]> Table 'imebaze_test.imetabele' doesn't exist
<Sky[x]> neki se zgleda renama/popravi ko spremenis ime baze in zato ni ok ce sam popravm ime mape od db :)
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: you did set user rights for new table yes?
<Sky[x]> nic nisem to nastavljal
<Sky[x]> ko sem jo pero GUI potem renejmov je blo pa ql
<dz0ny_> root usej v obeh primerih?
<Sky[x]> v obeh primerih root dostop ja
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: dota 2 si že dobil?
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ~1400. v queueju
<dz0ny_> uh lo ljaz sem 340k+ ti
<miha> čer sasa84
<sasa84> oj miha
<dz0ny_> ping
<dz0ny_> mja
<dz0ny_> CrazyMelon: welcome
<dz0ny_> .apt json-glib
<breza> libjson-glib-1.0-0, libjson-glib-1.0-0-dbg, libjson-glib-dev, libjson-glib-doc
<dz0ny_> .apt notify
<breza> apparmor-notify, dnotify, firefox-notify, gir1.0-notify-0.4, gir1.2-notify-0.7, gm-notify, gmail-notify, inotify-tools, ipwatchd-gnotify, libdesktop-notify-perl, libfile-changenotify-perl, libfilesys-notify-simple-perl, libghc-fsnotify-dev, libghc-fsnotify-doc, libghc-fsnotify-prof, libghc-hinotify-dev, libghc-hinotify-doc, libghc-hinotify-prof, libgtk2-notify-perl, libinotify-ocaml, libinotify-ocaml-dev, libinotify-ruby, libin
<dz0ny_> .aptd GeoIP.h
<dz0ny_> .apt gtk+-3.0
<dz0ny_> dfq
<miha> kul
<dz0ny_> .aptd gtk+-3.0
<miha> .apt wipe
<miha> .apt wipe
<breza1> wipe, ewipe, nautilus-wipe, nwipe
<dz0ny_> .pomoč
<dz0ny_> aja damm nisem Å¡e tega dal live
<dz0ny_> grr
<miha> .apt wipe
<breza> wipe, ewipe, nautilus-wipe, nwipe
<sasa84> .pomoč
<dz0ny_> .apt libappindicator
<breza> libappindicator-dev, libappindicator-doc, libappindicator0, libappindicator0.0-cil, libappindicator0.1-cil, libappindicator0.1-cil-dev, libappindicator1, libappindicator3-1, libappindicator3-dev
<dz0ny_> mja libappindicator3-dev
<dz0ny_> .apt libnotify
<breza> libnotify-bin, libnotify-cil-dev, libnotify-dev, libnotify-doc, libnotify0.4-cil, libnotify1, libnotify4, libnotifymm-1.0-7, libnotifymm-1.0-dbg, libnotifymm-dev, libnotifymm-doc, pidgin-libnotify
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ty
<CrazyLemon> uu..nov rekord danes padu
<idioterna> jsm pa uzgal z biciklam
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/hud-stor.jpg
<idioterna> z mesta, na dvoriscu
<CrazyLemon> ni ti hudega :)
<idioterna> prtisnu na pedala
<idioterna> in je rekl *pnk* in sm v prazno
<CrazyLemon> veriga Å¡la? :)
<idioterna> sam letu sm cez balanco v sodr
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> nism pogledu in je bla cist cudn navita na zadno kaseto
<idioterna> biciklu ni nc
<CrazyLemon> js sm danes prvič vidu na specialki ovalne verižnike
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> a bioforce al kva je ze
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam...čudno zgleda vse skupaj :)
<CrazyLemon> pa kok sm vidu ne deluje ravno najboljš :D
<idioterna> jsm vidu na slikcah
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/javor-rapha-one.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/javor-moon.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/trebeljevo-sunset.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/trebeljevo-iz-litije.jpg
<CrazyLemon> na sunset slikci bidon zgleda huge :)
<idioterna> ja litr je
<CrazyLemon> Tadej kdaj bo TG? :)
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: ne vem cakam :D
<l0wkey> re
<Tadej> re
<CrazyLemon> Tadej up je
<CrazyLemon> :9
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: tg na prts :)
<Tadej> lol
<Tadej> ze loadam :D
<CrazyLemon> na TL je tudi :)
<CrazyLemon> ln
<Tadej> nimam accounta
<Sky[x]> lp
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-07
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 9.km JZ od BOHINJSKE BISTRICE @07/07/2014 06:06:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.23+N,+13.86+E
<napsy> dan
<dz0ny> dan
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: real men rebase that shit
<zdobersek> yeah
<zdobersek> right in the crack
<dz0ny> yu not fun
<zdobersek> .gif frankly my dear
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/O1MDmwgLyHdAI/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> spot on.
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: si ziher da hoces revertat? to ti ustvar nov commit in zavrze spremembe ;)
<idioterna> http://shrani.si/f/d/rQ/4Tz7RZtf/srbija-do-tokia.jpg
<zdobersek> wat
<jabuk> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/549/501/bdc.gif
<slax0r> ce hoces uncommitat in obdrzat spremembe v fajlih git reset, ce jih hoces se obdrzat v stage, git reset --soft, ce hoces pa odstranit commit in zavrzt spremembe git reset --hard, bols k revert...
<zdobersek> ah, trije prstki
<idioterna> štuhec je zgleda četnik
<idioterna> mhm
<slax0r> dz0ny: kako bos pa rebase na prejsnje stanje? :)
<dz0ny> ne on je naekaj urejal prek web, pol je sel prek local pa commital
<dz0ny> :)
<slax0r> live edit? :)
<slax0r> commit === deploy? :D
<dz0ny> ni pa prej pognal pull/fetc&merge
<slax0r> saj ne rabis prej :)
<dz0ny> no sej
<dz0ny> :D
<idioterna> :w je deploy
<slax0r> ^
<zdobersek> amen
<idioterna> pol pa uuuuuuuuuuuu :w
<idioterna> za revert
<slax0r> that's how real men roll
<dz0ny> .pic how do real mean roll
<jabuk> http://rlv.zcache.com/pyp_the_real_meaning_of_rock_n_roll_mesh_hat-rba60f2a49ee942c1bbe22890143a3c75_v9wfy_8byvr_152.jpg
<dz0ny> jao
<slax0r> idioterna: si ze mogoce sprobal neovim?
<dz0ny>  .pic how do real men roll
<dz0ny> they don't?
<slax0r> space mas naprej...
<idioterna> nism
<dz0ny> slax0r: " ".trim()
<CrazyLemon> slax0r reset --hard pa je!
<CrazyLemon> to je zame revert :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nisem nič prek weba urejal
<CrazyLemon> ampak sm pushal sam en file v master
<CrazyLemon> pa pol sm hotu master posodobit
<CrazyLemon> pa se je mergalo neki
<CrazyLemon> :D
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 8.km JZ od OBREŽJA @07/07/2014 10:20:57  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.81+N,+15.62+E
<zdobersek> brace yerselves!
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: to ni revert :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r seveda je.. ni več tisto stanje ampak je stanje - 1 :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: nope
<slax0r> revert je novi commit
<slax0r> ostane tvoj original commit, kjer dodas vrstico recimo, in naredi se novi commit, kje se ta vrstica odstrani :P
<slax0r> reset --hard removes all traces :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r pa sej
<CrazyLemon> [10:19:21] <CrazyLemon> slax0r reset --hard pa je!
<slax0r> nvm -.-
<slax0r> btw
<slax0r> git flow :P
<CrazyLemon> git: 'flow' is not a git command. See 'git --help'.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/neznanec-v-portorozu-rusu-ukradel-torbo-v-njej-pa-zlat-telefon-posut-z-dragimi-kamni-in-zlato-pisalo.html
<Pepelka13> 24ur.com - Neznanec v Portorožu Rusu ukradel torbo, v njej pa zlat telefon, posut z dragimi kamni, in zlato pisalo
<Pepelka13> »Neznanec je v hotelski restavraciji v Portorožu ukradel torbo, ki je pripadala 50-letnemu Rusi. V njej je bil bogat plen, skupno vreden kar 75.000 evrov. Policisti so zabeležili tudi kraje na plažah, s katerih so izginjali nahrbtniki.«
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> 25k telefon pa 50k pisalo
 * CrazyLemon preveri če pisalo piše
<dz0ny> a bo pretopu zlato?
<dz0ny> k mo kolk vredno 10k?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/potniki-v-zda-bodo-morali-prizgati-svoje-mobilnike-in-racunalnike/341269
<Pepelka13> Potniki v ZDA bodo morali prižgati svoje mobilnike in računalnike :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka13> »Potniki, ki pred vkrcanjem na letalo proti ZDA ne bodo mogli prižgati svojih prenosnih telefonov ali računalnikov, teh naprav ne bodo smeli vzeti s seboj na letalo.«
<CrazyLemon> svašta..bog ne daj da greš s prazno baterijo na letalo :D
<napsy> po mojem da ugotovijo ce je fake naprava al je the real deal
<napsy> I guess
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: git flow je "addon"
<dz0ny> tole mam jaz https://github.com/visionmedia/git-extras
<Pepelka13> visionmedia/git-extras · GitHub
<Pepelka13> »git-extras - GIT utilities -- repo summary, repl, changelog population, author commit percentages and more«
<zdobersek> a poklej bom moral tud prenosnik zaganjat?
<CrazyLemon> fse!
<zdobersek> tudi iPoda shufflea?
<dz0ny> kaj pa smartwatch?
<CrazyLemon> če smartwatch ni prižgan pol ni ne smart ne watch ampak wristband..tko da to bi še šlo :D
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 15.km  Z od VIDMA (UDINE, ITALIJA) @07/07/2014 12:31:56  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.08+N,+13.04+E
<CrazyLemon> ma kaj je s temi potresi zadnje čase
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dunno http://potresi.herokuapp.com/
<Pepelka13> Potresi - ARSO
<dz0ny> potresno obdobje?
<dz0ny> gravitacijski valovi?
<dz0ny> zdej so pogruntal da vplivajo na vreme
<CrazyLemon> IMO se zbuja tist vulkan ki je.. kje že.. makedoniji ?
<CrazyLemon> +v
<dz0ny> http://www.publiscize.com/scinopsis/intense-atmospheric-waves-alter-thunderstorm-system#.U7lNsQzcnbk.reddit
<Pepelka13> Intense atmospheric waves alter a thunderstorm system | Publiscize
<Pepelka13> »Waves similar to those found on the ocean surface (“gravity waves”) are ubiquitous in our atmosphere, though they are usually undetectably small. When these waves reach high amplitude, however, they can cause rapid and substantial changes to the weather—such as to rainfall rate and winds.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tist je majhna caldera velikosti parkirnega prostora
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://www.srbijadanas.com/sites/default/files/styles/single_article_featured_image/public/a/t/2014/05/29/vulkan.jpg      ni tako majhen ne
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tist je fake :D
<dz0ny> http://www.kurir-info.rs/bez-panike-ovo-je-makedonski-vulkan-i-od-jutros-je-miran-clanak-1394935
<Pepelka13> (VIDEO) BEZ PANIKE: Ovo je makedonski vulkan i od jutros je miran - Kurir
<Pepelka13> »Minijaturni vulkan Duvalo star je oko 5 miliona godina i jedinstven je na Balkanu«
<CrazyLemon> , it resembles a miniature crater with a diameter of 50 centimetres and depth of 30 cm
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<dz0ny> pac crnogorci neradi recejo da majo majhnega
<dz0ny> al makedonci al srbi
<dz0ny> or kdrokoli ze so
<CrazyLemon> makedonija je dz0ny :D
<dz0ny> also awesom pic
<dz0ny> http://drp.io/8l
<Pepelka13> drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting -
<Pepelka13> »drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting - Simply drop one or more images to share them«
<jabuk> M 2.5 > 17.km JZ od VIDMA (UDINE, ITALIJA) @07/07/2014 12:50:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.99+N,+13.04+E
<dz0ny> to se zgodi ko zrak pospešiš > mach 6
<CrazyLemon> > mach 6 ??
<CrazyLemon> to je koliko km/h ?
<CrazyLemon> a ni mach okrog 1k km/h?
<zdobersek> !convert 1 mach to kmh
<CrazyLemon> .ddg mach to kmph
<CrazyLemon> nič ne bo
<CrazyLemon> .ddg
<slax0r> 1225
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: to je okol 7500km/h
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny res dvomim da je ta Å¡el 7.5km/h :D
<dz0ny> ne letalo gre počasneje
<zdobersek> 7.5kkm/h?
<CrazyLemon> 7.5kkm/h*
<zdobersek> 7.5kkm/h.
<CrazyLemon> 7.5kkm/h!
<dz0ny> kompresija pospeši zrak do te hitrosti
<slax0r> to je high-subsonic flight, to nikak ni 6 mach :D
<dz0ny> argh
<dz0ny> kaj sem napisal
<dz0ny> letalo je slikano ko prebije mach 1
<slax0r> poleg tega pa fa18 max speed je cca 1.8mach
<dz0ny> ko se pojavi defrakcija pomen da je hitrost molekul zraka dost večja od enga macha
<dz0ny> kar ustvari efekt lupe
<dz0ny> evo tle mate https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWGLAAYdbbc
<Pepelka13> Supersonic Flight, Sonic Booms - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Sound travels at about 760 miles per hour, or 340 meters per second and about 661 knots on an average day at sea level. And sometimes, you can almost see it....«
<dz0ny> na konc je raketa
<dz0ny> k je se bolj awsome vidno
<dz0ny> it was opening portal :>
<dz0ny> but failed :)
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] First Alpha of Moonlight Desktop Available for Testing  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Soj-aUzd4P4/first-alpha-of-moonlight-desktop-available-for-testing
<Sky[x]> do katere temperature navzgor pravte da je se pametno ssd furat/ imete komp prizgan ? :)
<Sky[x]> trenutno ima ssd 37 stopinj ce prav vidim
<zdobersek> 42.0 blaze it
<Sky[x]> prejle je blo 40 ko sem ga popsravu pa sem v flat :)
<Sky[x]> in se je kuhov 4minute hehe
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06o7fzcE1Hk
<Pepelka13> Turkish F16 Really Low Approach (3 different angle) - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Turkish F16 Really Low Approach (3 different angle) Do not forget to subscribe Redefining the Media. Hava , kara , deniz silahlarının devamı için kanalımıza ...«
<zdobersek> 'HIGH FIVEZ!! ... no one?
<zdobersek> '
<skamlic> www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5_zJJfsGsA
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Switching to Linux Saved Munich City Tens of Millions  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/FOKsKUVgPcU/munich-city-saves-millions-going-open-source
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 26.9°C @07.07.2014 18:30 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 74% Veter: severozahodnik 2.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:24:58, Kulminacija: 11:11:03, Sončni zahod: 18:57:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 32min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/m2XOiZv.png
<idioterna> http://marshallbrain.com/manna1.htm
<idioterna> everyone should read this
<Pepelka13> Manna, Chapter 1, by Marshall Brain
<zdobersek> mkay
<zdobersek> sem vrgel na kindla
 * CrazyLemon vrže kladivo na kindla
<CrazyLemon> gromska strela
<idioterna> rajs preber
<idioterna> pa yangu recte nej pusti duhovnost
<idioterna> pa se posveti realnosti
<idioterna> tukaj in zdaj
<idioterna> in prebere tist
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-08
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] KDE Frameworks 5 Sees First Stable Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/M0uniq17y70/kde-frameworks-5-sees-first-stable-release
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> pa je res??
<napsy> menda ze :)
<napsy> www.vintag.es/2014/07/pictures-of-stunt-bikers-from-100-years.html
<napsy> ah mularija
<napsy> sam traparije so jim sle po glav :D
<zdobersek> tisto z mecem je mal too much
<CrazyLemon> Drazen!~jaco@174-23-173-3.slkc.qwest.net failed to login to CrazyLemon               kdo poskuša najt moje geslo? :)
<napsy> nsa, doh :)
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly..nsa že ima moja gesla
<napsy> nff, noob :)
<CrazyLemon> not my fault če jih lastpass hrani v US of A
<orion1111> Kdo pozna program, v katerem definiraš mape in uporabnike na strežniku. Doloèeni uporabniki naj imajo dostop do doloèenih map. Uporabniki se naj preko intraneta povežejo s temi mapami.
<napsy> "preko internet" .. je zelo sirok pojem
<orion1111> Šef hoèe imeti pregled nad temi mapami, hoèe recimo spremljat kdaj je kakšen zaposleni oddal kakšen dokument v mapo
<napsy> uff
<orion1111> a je to podobno sharepoint-u?
<napsy> dunno
<napsy> kok bi se pa povezu na 'mape'?
<orion1111> preko programa na strani klienta - zaposlenega
<napsy> preko katerega programa?
<napsy> lahko se ssh-ja pa ma dostop do vseh imenikov
<dz0ny> dan
<dz0ny> on hoce audit log
<dz0ny> orion1111: nuxeo al pa alfresco je isto kot sharepoint
<dz0ny> sam free
<dz0ny> vsi majo podporo za webdav
<dz0ny> tako da lahko priklopiš "mapo" v windows raziskovalca
<dz0ny> lol http://www.portalplus.si/183/isce-se-cistilka-z-znanjem-programiranja-fuds/
<Pepelka13> Išče se čistilka z znanjem programiranja - FUDŠ
<Pepelka13> »Na FUD bi zaposlili čistilca z računalniškim znanjem, ki obvlada tudi delo z bazami podatkov, urejanje besedil in angleščino.«
<CrazyLemon> kaj zdaj iščejo..čistilko ali čistilca
<dz0ny> programerja
<dz0ny> k bo čistil matične plošče
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek "We do know that we have some problems with the altitude calculation."
<idioterna> no problem at all.
<CrazyLemon> https://support.endomondo.com/hc/en-us/articles/201868967-GPS#ascendaccuracy      in mi linka tole
<Pepelka13> GPS – Endomondo
<idioterna> vsaj hitrej rapha rising challenge koncas
<CrazyLemon> idioterna hitrej? zgrešili so višince za vsaj 1.5k m :D
<CrazyLemon> v - ne v + :)
<zdobersek> u goin to hell boy
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: aja v minus?
<idioterna> funny
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: se vedno nisem dobu linka do voznje
<idioterna> men strava v plus faliva
<CrazyLemon> idioterna začel in končal sm v isti točki..pa mi pravi asc. ~1200 ,desc. ~2100
<CrazyLemon> a sam vzpon na mangart je bil ~1600
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj ti bo link če je inaccurate
<idioterna> na mangart si su?
<idioterna> kudos.
<idioterna> na stravo uploadi.
<CrazyLemon> mangart + vršič
<idioterna> aha ja awesome
<idioterna> dobr ride je to
<idioterna> drugic povej
<CrazyLemon> bil je dobr ride..do hm. kranjske
<CrazyLemon> pol je bilo pa trpljenje :D
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> lunch time o/
<zdobersek> fatty!
<dz0ny> a to mso vidl http://drp.io/8Q
<Pepelka13> drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting -
<Pepelka13> »drp.io - Free, fast and easy images hosting - Simply drop one or more images to share them«
<napsy> about goddamn time ..
<zdobersek> ... pol ne volimo SDS, rite?
<zdobersek> @slsanja ... @*sls*anja
<zdobersek> informant??
<napsy> udbovc :-P
<dz0ny> MC,MC,MC
<dz0ny> not
<zdobersek> LENCICA!!
<dz0ny> not
<dz0ny> pol smo pa ze v fazi, wtf naj volim
<zdobersek> zidan?
<zdobersek> ljudmila!!
<zdobersek> ZL
<napsy> kwa pa
<napsy> pirate?
<zdobersek> ...
<lynxlynxlynx> for shits and giggles
<dz0ny> http://www.dnevnik.si/slovenija/mladi-sprasujejo-ce-so-vam-mladi-tako-pomembni-zakaj-delate-proti-njim
<Pepelka13> Mladi sprašujejo: »Če so vam mladi tako pomembni, zakaj delate proti njim?« | Dnevnik
<Pepelka13> »V rubriki Mladi sprašujejo angažirani mladi bralci različnih profilov konkretnemu politiku, ki si ga izberejo sami, postavljajo vprašanja, na katera nato slednji odgovori.«
<dz0ny> hm to pa nisem vedu da so ukinl ANG v OÅ 
<dz0ny> wtf
<lynxlynxlynx> ne verjamem
<zdobersek> pirati niso lih na tekocem http://www.delo.si/novice/volitve/bi-podelili-azil-snowdnu-in-assangeu.html
<Pepelka13> Bi podelili azil Snowdnu in Assangeu?
<Pepelka13> »Volitve 2014: Bralci sprašujejo, stranke odgovarjajo.«
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: obvezno ni več
<dz0ny> pač si zbereš
<dz0ny> al greš h kuharskemu al k angleščini
<lynxlynxlynx> kul
<dz0ny> al k matematiki al k matematiki 1+2=3
<zdobersek> 'Zakaj sta Bratuškova in Pikalo ukinila obvezni drug tuj jezik za osnovnošolce je jasno.'
<zdobersek> _drug_ tuj jezik?
<zdobersek> i.e. ne prvega
<zdobersek> v osnovni soli pac ne rabis dveh tujih jezikov ... ?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: nope ang je izbirni
<dz0ny> drug je bil prej free zdej ga plačaš
<zdobersek> dz0ny: sauce?
<dz0ny> hm sosed :D
<zdobersek> hm ok
<zdobersek> http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/drugi-tuji-jezik-v-osnovni-soli-ostaja-le-izbirni-predmet.html
<Pepelka13> Drugi tuji jezik v osnovni Å¡oli ostaja le izbirni predmet
<Pepelka13> »Tuj jezik kot obvezni predmet v 2. razred osnovne šole prihaja šele v šolskem letu 2014/15.«
<LorD_DDooM> AFAIK nekatere šole imajo že sedaj dva obvezna tuja jezika
<zdobersek> osnovne?
<LorD_DDooM> Da
<lynxlynxlynx> pa drugi razred == naš prvi
<lynxlynxlynx> wtf
<zdobersek> huh
<zdobersek> mali braco hodi v 2. razred (== nas prvi), in  mislim da nima tujih jezikov
<LorD_DDooM> Sicer dvomim da že v drugem razredu
<LorD_DDooM> (dva obvezna jezika)
<lynxlynxlynx> še slovensko komaj zastopiš, razen organskega (risanke ipd) si ne predstavljam smiselnosti učenja
<zdobersek> 'Uvajanje obveznega tujega jezika v 2. razredu osnovne Å¡ole ter izbirnega pouka drugega tujega jezika bo zamaknjeno za eno leto, v Å¡olsko leto 2014/15.'
<zdobersek> torej ga se ni, ampak prihaja
<lynxlynxlynx> nam se je prvi tuji jezik začel v njihovem 5. razredu
<napsy> men tudi
<dz0ny> nam v 3
<lynxlynxlynx> aka, ko že znaš abecedo ;)
<zdobersek> ne vem, zakaj bi moral trajbat dva obvezna tuja jezika v osnovni soli
<zdobersek> kot da bojo pri 15ih letih ven letel
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, pa braz
<lynxlynxlynx> brat
<lynxlynxlynx> kar si quotal itak predvideva drugi tuji jezik kot izbirni
<dz0ny> zdobersek: a ne bodo? pri 16 gres ze lahko v erasmus
<dz0ny> 15 even
<lynxlynxlynx> torej čist fajn za obmejne dele
<dz0ny> osnovna mora vsem omogočit iste možnosti
<dz0ny> ker drugač smo fail
<dz0ny> kot narod
<zdobersek> a se nismo?
<zdobersek> pol tud nivojski pouk odpade?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ja realizaciaj pocas prhaja
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> realuzacija*
<dz0ny> mah
<dz0ny> realizacija*
<dz0ny> aaaaa
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/sBEFqYR.gif
<dz0ny> hvala
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lažje se naučiš jezik ko si mlajši.. verjetno zato želijo da začnejo že prej
<CrazyLemon> fyi.. nečakinja ima angleščino v četrtem? al je mela že v tretjem.. ne vem niti js
<dz0ny> dost lažje + razgledanost nebenmu ni škodila
<zdobersek> ampak se pri 10 letih lazje naucis dveh al treh jezikov?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dz0ny: ? ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kako treh
<zdobersek> slovenscina, anglescina, nekajtretjega
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no to ni tuji jezik..za večino
<CrazyLemon> anyway...js sm se od prvega (?) razreda učil italijanščino vse do zadnjega letnika srednje šole
<CrazyLemon> pa jo še zdaj sovražim
<lynxlynxlynx> lej kako pišejo američani, ki ga tako tretirajo
<CrazyLemon> in bl malo govorim :)
<CrazyLemon> in razumem :D
<zdobersek> kaj??
<CrazyLemon> wat wat
<CrazyLemon> wat ?
<jabuk> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/482/006/4c7.gif
<jabuk> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/149/667/1232446615086.jpg
<CrazyLemon> slow
<zdobersek> ne razumem, zakaj to tehnicno niso trije jeziki?
<dz0ny> we love rippers
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zato ker je govora o tujih jezikih
<zdobersek> TIL slovenscina ni jezik
<dz0ny> how not? CrazyLemon ^^
<dz0ny> zdobersek: a je skupek cudnih pravil?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ne vem bilo reci
<CrazyLemon> ne morem verjet..cyanogenmod skupnost še vedno vzdržuje galaxy S in danes je dobu 4.4.4
<napsy> uh samsungy
<napsy> sucky sucky
<skamlic> Zdravo. Je kdo tu?
<orion1111> .
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 25.0°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič - Jadransko morje: 25.2°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<yang> Ima kdo casnik DELO pri roki ?
<idioterna> spet ta z mainstream mediji utruja!
<yang> ja idioterna ti si cist out, k nobenih medijev ne spremljas, samo random bloge
<idioterna> js spremlam dobre medije
<idioterna> neuradne
<idioterna> neodvisne
<yang> takih ni
<idioterna> zaupanja vredne
<CrazyLemon> yang imam sporočilo zate
<idioterna> seveda so
<idioterna> sam iluminati jih pred tabo skrivajo
<CrazyLemon> <idioterna> pa yangu recte nej pusti duhovnost
<CrazyLemon> <idioterna> pa se posveti realnosti
<CrazyLemon> <idioterna> tukaj in zdaj
<CrazyLemon> <idioterna> in prebere tist
<idioterna> ker naivno nasedas
<CrazyLemon> kjer tist = http://marshallbrain.com/manna1.htm
<Pepelka13> Manna, Chapter 1, by Marshall Brain
<idioterna> yang: ja, le preber.
<yang> bom prebral
<idioterna> pa se ksnmu krisnovcu pa duhovniku pa takim dej za prebrat
<yang> zadne case bolj malo berem
<idioterna> zlo dobr literarni prispevek je
<idioterna> pa mislm da ti bo zlo vsec
<yang> bom tut jaz nasel kak clanek zate idioterna k si tak ateist
<idioterna> k si blizu ideologiji s ktero se ukvarja
<idioterna> ja to ni clanek
<idioterna> kratek roman je
<idioterna> v 8 poglavjih
<idioterna> ksno uro bos bral verjetno
<yang> vprasal sem ce ima kdo DELO, ne se kurcit zdaj , samo odgovorit je treba
<zdobersek> jst mam delo!
<zdobersek> puste me na mir.
<CrazyLemon> ne laž
<CrazyLemon> da bi mel ne bi tukaj pisal
<zdobersek> ... ampak bi kaj naredu?
<CrazyLemon> bral!
<CrazyLemon> delo!
<yang> zdobersek: odpri na kulturi pa poglej ce je kaksna dobra fotka noter
<idioterna> misls ksna tvoja?
<yang> baje, ne vem nimam DELA
<zdobersek> yang: ni nekih presezkov
<yang> dej poglej, ce je kaksna moja slucajno
<zdobersek> ...
<CrazyLemon> jah če si dobu plačano pol je
<CrazyLemon> če nisi.. pol ni :D
<yang> ma kdo pa se dobi kaj placano, daj hehe
<idioterna> js tut nimam dela
<idioterna> dobim pa placano
<yang> idioterna: cimprej si nared bogat nagrobni spomenik
<yang> da bodo vedli da si obstajal
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ti si itak posebne sorte tič
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> kko pa zgleda bogat nagrobnik
<yang> ce te slucajno kak kamion zbije v kak jarek
<idioterna> nazadnje sm honorar za fotko zavrnu ko sm sliku eno osnovno solo
<idioterna> iz zraka
<idioterna> sm reku da nej sam napisejo da je moja pa je ok
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/ZOWQTO6.gif
<yang> placani so samo reporterji pri delu, pogodbeniki
<yang> oz pri casopisih
<idioterna> to seveda ni res
<idioterna> suni pobere pecto do jurja na dan
<yang> zdobersek: se zmer mi nisi odgovoril
<idioterna> za fotkanje sportnih prireditev
<zdobersek> yang: nimam Dela
<yang> kaj se pol javljas
<idioterna> ker ma deu
<zdobersek> ker imam delo
<idioterna> in ga motmo
<yang> napisal sem DELO ne delo
<yang> moram kake intelektualce raje vprasat
<zdobersek> najbrz nisi Neza? http://www.delo.si/kultura/glasba/um-telo-in-dusa-jazzovske-ponudbe.html
<Pepelka13> Um, telo in duša jazzovske ponudbe
<Pepelka13> »55. Jazz festival Ljubljana: Končal se je štiridnevni pregled večinoma evropske jazzovske ustvarjalnosti.«
<zdobersek> yang: povej
<yang> spletno izdajo sem ze preveril
<yang> nada je bila uzradna
<yang> uradna
<CrazyLemon> Prebrali ste 73 od 1858 besed
<CrazyLemon> wow..kako vedo?!?!?
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/wyTQMD6.gif
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: prej 79!
<yang> idioterna: za DELO obbjavlja sportne fotke ?
<idioterna> ne
<yang> 500-1000 na DAN
<idioterna> za ljudi ki sodelujejo
<idioterna> ja, na dan
<yang> se ti mal hecas idioterna ?
<idioterna> ne
<CrazyLemon> za moski.net dela!
<yang> ne verjamem ti
<idioterna> sej tak dan pride dvakrat na leto
<idioterna> ni vsak dan
<CrazyLemon> al kaj je že tist 24ur stran
<zdobersek> pozareport.si
<idioterna> a to je tja k javis ce je pozar
<idioterna> yang: v cem se ti zdi pa cudn to
<idioterna> honorarja zaracuna 100 + ddv, dobre fotke pa za 30+ddv prodaja, s tem da fotka stane okol 5 evrov
<yang> verjetno tebe slika ko si na kolesu 2x letno
<idioterna> pa proda jih ponavad okol 50
<zdobersek> ne, to je advertising space za manekene
<idioterna> ma, ti si mal otrocji
<zdobersek> plus reporti z modnih dogodkov
<idioterna> grem kej pametnejsga delat
<zdobersek> poza report
<idioterna> srecno
<yang> jst grem poiskat kake intelektualce ki se kupujejo DELO
<CrazyLemon> evo..zdaj je pa jezen .. a sta srečna??
<zdobersek> oba sta jezna
<zdobersek> jst mam se vedno delo
<yang> oz grem kar do trafike, kurc
<CrazyLemon> js pa grem nahranit mačke..adijo!
<zdobersek> a pol pravis, da si intelektualec?
<yang> ne, premal sem solan
<zdobersek> jeba.
<yang> zdobersek: nisem se pustil dolg casa dresirat
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj ma to veze?
<lynxlynxlynx> state of mind + prosti čas
<zdobersek> kaj je 'prosti cas'?
<lynxlynxlynx> čas, ki ni vezan
<lynxlynxlynx> kot elektroni
<yang> 20 centov je kkila breskev ki jih odkupuje fructal
<yang> pa komu se splaca se s kmetijstvom ukvarjat
<yang> nekdo jih bo pripeljal v ljubjano
<yang> kjer se lahko prijavite za odkup
<zdobersek> rajs povej, ce so ti ukradl fotografijo??
<yang> ne vem ker nimam tiskane izdaje DELA
<yang> niso mi ukradli nicesar
<yang> ker ce jih ne bi posredoval jih ne bi mogli objavit
<yang> joj slabo ti ratallo pri teh porocilih , sama korupcija
<yang> jebote slovenija
<yang> zdej se ze ta rdeci mesajo v posle z nafto
<zdobersek> tud rdeci se rabijo zivet
<yang> zatzo smo kjer smo
<zdobersek> brez dela
<zdobersek> in DELA
<yang> ja
<yang> bravo
<zdobersek> #thanksjansa
<yang> ja jansa je ocitno edini kriv
<yang> vsi drugi so posteni in nedolzni
<zdobersek> jah, Jansa je edini v zaporu
<idioterna> ker so edinemu dokazal krivdo
<yang> vsak ma kaj masla na glavi tut on
<zdobersek> ni lih maslo
<yang> sam mi nismo bli zraven da bi vedli kaj se menijo na stiri oci
<idioterna> sej ni treba bit zravn
<idioterna> vids da so mu avstrijski mafijci oblubl cash
<idioterna> vids da je s cashom kupvou volvote, pa ni znal povedat od kje ga je dobu
<idioterna> to je kr dost
<zdobersek> indicindicindicindicindicindicindicindicindicindicindicindic
<idioterna> obramba bi loh reasonable doubt pokazala ce bi ga znala
<idioterna> pa ga ni
<idioterna> k sarkozy
<idioterna> "politicno preganjanje!"
<zdobersek> Jansa bi loh reku 'to sem mel na iPadu, pa ste mi ga vzel'
<idioterna> on bo su tut v zapahe
<idioterna> za zapahe
<idioterna> not mogoce ne
<zdobersek> quelqu'un m'a dit
<yang> idioterna: ocitno ne beres pravih medijev
<idioterna> me zanima ce pr nih sodnik rece cest quoi ce bordel
<yang> da bi vedel, da so politicni nasprotniki vedno trn v peti
<idioterna> to so tebe naplahtal v DELU
<idioterna> uresnici so vsi ista banda
<idioterna> vem, sm na youtube vidu video od vucko mirana
<idioterna> yang: ce hoces resnico
<idioterna> beri http://www.ati-e-import.si/
<Pepelka13> Sre�no 2013
<yang> uni so se v 2013
<yang> zakaj bi to bral
<yang> octino niso na tekocem z dogajanjem
<idioterna> to je napaka
<idioterna> odpri page bos vidu da je ze 2014
<idioterna> sploh pa tip ocitno ve kaj dela
<idioterna> <meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 5.0">
<yang> a me ti zezas
<yang> heh
<idioterna> na lej
<idioterna> http://www.ati-e-import.si/Seminar%2011_12/121004_aktivacija%20in%20uporaba%20dinamicnega%20S-ALFA%20zarka.pdf
<idioterna> tle ti vse razlozi
<yang> idioterna: raje se loti kaksnega uradnega medija, kot pa da random bloge beres
<idioterna> to ni random blog!
<idioterna> ta tip zna resiti vse tezave clovestva in civilizacije
<idioterna> sej ti pise!
<yang> cudn da ni papez
<idioterna> sam aktiviras alfa zarek in to je to
<idioterna> ma ti kr neki
<idioterna> sploh se ne poglobis pa kr zavracas
<idioterna> cist mas oprano glavo
<yang> ma kdo bo to bral
<idioterna> ja mogoce on k je to celo zivljenje studiral mal vec ve od tebe a?
<yang> mozno
<yang> mogoce bom kdaj prebral
<idioterna> ni treba, sm ze js
<yang> a si ziher da ne trola
<idioterna> zihr sm da ma hud psihiatricn sindrom
<idioterna> k je res usekan na polno
<idioterna> pa vse je en sam bullshit
<idioterna> ampak dobr bullshit
<idioterna> temeljit!
<idioterna> Metoda aktivacije S-ALFA žarka in njegova uporaba edina omogo
<idioterna> č
<idioterna> a regeneracijo imuskega,
<idioterna> hormonskega in genetskega sistema.
<idioterna> Kmetijske prid
<idioterna> elke vrhunske kakovosti lahko proizvedemo le na
<idioterna> ALFA življenjskih žarkih, na lokacijah, kje so vsi BETA žarki izklju
<idioterna> č
<idioterna> eni, ALFA žarki generirani za
<idioterna> profesionalno uporabo in ustrezno vzdrževani, vse kemikalije morajo biti pre
<idioterna> č
<idioterna> iš
<idioterna> č
<idioterna> ene in oplemenitene,
<idioterna> za zalivanje pa smemo uporabiti le deževnico.
<idioterna> to mi je ful vsec :)
<idioterna> raztura.
<yang> ti pa res mas prevec cajta
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> wow.. ni me diskonektalo
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/v7mZ22P.gif
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..še connection uptime kaže da je up že 11h
<yang> http://worldtruth.tv/the-no-shampoo-experiment-six-months-later/
<yang> hm, baking soda
<CrazyLemon> pa čeprav sem zdaj po pomoti napačen kabl izpulu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/324283889/potato-salad
<Pepelka13> Potato Salad by Zack Danger Brown — Kickstarter
<Pepelka13> »I'm making potato salad.«
<CrazyLemon> 52k for a potato salad
<CrazyLemon> thats lots of potato salad
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How to Install Cinnamon from a PPA on Ubuntu 14.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/WPBS-3lCysA/new-cinnamon-ubuntu-14-04-ppa-stable
<dz0ny> https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!category-topic/chrome/8PMxG69VJ6o
<Pepelka13> Google Skupine
<Pepelka13> »V Google Skupinah lahko ustvarjate spletne forume in e-poštne skupine ter aktivno sodelujete v raznovrstnih razpravah znotraj teh skupnosti.«
<dz0ny> Introducing Chrome Remote Desktop for Linux (Beta)!
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobersek> !!
<CrazyLemon> you are trying too hard
<CrazyLemon> anyway..my s2 now has 4.4.4!
<dz0ny> kolk rama ma tista zadeva?
<zdobersek> premalo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: Utopia si ze pogledal
<zdobersek> kva je pa to
<yang> CrazyLemon: a je zdele finale fuzbala NEM:BRA 5:0
<zdobersek> yang: lahko potrdim
<zdobersek> lahko pa pocakas jutr na casopis
<yang> zdobersek: ok
<yang> kaj so jih sesul
<yang> Danes sem se menil z IT (miljonarjem) lastnikom ene high tech firme
<yang> deloval je zlo preprost, mogoce ima idioterna prav, ko pravi da so venture kapitalisti vecinoma simpl ljudje
<lynxlynxlynx> jaz bi šel še dlje in domneval, da obstaja vzorčna zveza med "preprostostjo" in uspehom
<zdobersek> simple $$$
<lynxlynxlynx> če pomisliš, drži v znanosti (occam) in programih (kernighan)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ utopio?
<yang> 7:0
<zdobersek> 7 : 1
<zdobersek> dobr, vsaj gol so dal
<yang> mal jim je bi podarjen gol
<yang> verjetno je bila celotna igra zrezirana
<yang> men so rekli tisti ki vplacujejo stave in redno spremljajo fudbol
<yang> da je veliko tekem zreziranih zaradi sportnih stav
<yang> in je tezko zares predvideti izid
<yang> tko da brezvezen sport
<yang> nc, lahko noc
<zdobersek> (02:51:19 PM) yang: da je veliko tekem zreziranih zaradi sportnih stav
<zdobersek> (02:51:29 PM) yang: in je tezko zares predvideti izid
<zdobersek> .pic that doesn't make any sense
<jabuk> http://www.judgejudyfan.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/jj_if_it_doesn__t_make_sense____by_shebakoby-d2zkdfe.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-09
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] LG 3 Style ‘All In One Circle’ Conky Theme  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/sFmQ78Mowmo/conky-circle-theme-nod-lg-quick-cover
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> dan
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How to Install Lightweight Budgie Desktop in Ubuntu 14.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/awYAY-Hr-QY/install-budgie-evolve-os-desktop-ubuntu-14-04
<slax0r> dan
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<yang> Krisgott
<slax0r> gruess gott v bistvu
<yang> slis se pa kot KrisGott
<yang> Gruess gott bo ja :)
<slax0r> :P
<yang> slax0r: probaj jim kdaj odzdravit z "Hare Krishna", ce te bobo cudn pogledal pol, sam reces, ,da si drugacne veroizpovedi
<yang> Sej si ti ta k dela v Grazu ?
<slax0r> jop :)
<slax0r> se pozdravlam z sallam alaikum :P
<yang> alpa to
<yang> a kej zaskilijo ?
<idioterna> yang: a si prebral uno knjigco
<yang> ne
<yang> mam shranjeno
<idioterna> no potrud se
<idioterna> ne hecam se
<idioterna> zelo ti bo vsec
<slax0r> yang: na zacetku so, zdaj so se pa navadil
<slax0r> pa enga arabca mamo tle tut :D
<idioterna> a pa je tut musliman
<idioterna> al sam arabec
<slax0r> idioterna: je musliman ja
<idioterna> no pol mu je pa vsec
<slax0r> ahmed (the dead terrorist)
<idioterna> da ga lepo pozdravis
<dz0ny> dan
<dz0ny> al je jutro
<slax0r> UGT
<dz0ny> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/ack-grep.1p.html
<Pepelka13> Ubuntu Manpage: ack-grep - grep-like text finder
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/zaradi-droge-na-terenu-vec-kot-100-kriminalistov-in-policistov.html
<Pepelka13> 24ur.com - Zaradi droge na terenu več kot 100 kriminalistov in policistov
<Pepelka13> »Vrhnika, Logatec, Novo mesto in Nova Gorica so mesta, v katerih potekajo hišne preiskave. Kriminalisti preiskujejo dejanja mednarodne kriminalne združbe, ki se ukvarja s proizvodnjo oziroma preprodajo drog.«
<zdobersek> mah
<zdobersek> too much context, takes away the joke.
<slax0r> dz0ny: ack --bar
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> sovrazm launchpad :(
<dz0ny> welcome to the club
<dz0ny> to je sam CrazyLemon vsec, blo
<Sky[x]> ko bi se kej znajdu iz tegale :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/mydumper/+bug/1316001
<Pepelka13> Bug #1316001 “sql_common.h:24:10: fatal error: 'hash.h' file not...” : Bugs : MySQL Data Dumper
<dz0ny> .aptf hash.h
<jabuk> /usr/include/calc/hash.h > apcalc-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/c_icap/hash.h > libicapapi-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/botan-1.10/botan/hash.h > libbotan1.10-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/aal/hash.h > libaal-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/SuperCollider/plugin_interface/Hash.h > supercollider-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/Poco/Hash.h > libpoco-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/OpenSP/Hash.h > libosp-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/OpenImageIO/hash.h > libopenimageio-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/Inventor/C/base/hash.h > libcoin80-dev
<jabuk> /usr/i686-w64-mingw32/lib/ocaml/caml/hash.h > ocaml-mingw-w64-i686
<dz0ny> heh
<dz0ny> polno tega
<dz0ny> .aptf mysql/sql_common.h
<jabuk> /usr/include/mysql/sql_common.h > libmysqlclient-dev
<dz0ny> ^^toel zgornje mas
<dz0ny> pa se build-dep libmysqlclient-dev
<dz0ny> o lol
<dz0ny> a mas kak blob builda
<Sky[x]> a ?
<dz0ny> ja ce stekam prov
<dz0ny> ta dumper ti ne dela?
<Sky[x]> celotn project je klele https://bugs.launchpad.net/mydumper/
<Pepelka13> Bugs : MySQL Data Dumper
<dz0ny> ker se ga en da kompajlat
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, ja ne skompajla da
<Sky[x]> tako je
<dz0ny> a je kje kak deb k je skompajlan ze
<dz0ny> ker mysql je abi locked
<dz0ny> tko da lahko tud na zelo starem delas
<dz0ny> pa ne bo problemov
<Sky[x]> ubuntu se ga da prek apt-get install nalozit samo je starejsa verzija :)
<dz0ny> hm zgleda moram foss-at moj dumper
<Sky[x]> kaj sploh pomen foss-at ? :>
<dz0ny> open source :)
<dz0ny> da ga dam v javno uporabo > kodo
<Sky[x]> ni pa nobenga ptacha da si vsaj uspesno nalozim ?
<dz0ny> hm ponuci kak star libmysqlclient-dev
<Sky[x]> brav da brez binlog dela kao heh
<Sky[x]> da vidmo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni mi bil nikoli kaj preveč všeč.. preveč timeouta
<CrazyLemon> če ne bi bi bil kul :)
<napsy> ah ja
<zdobersek> mhm
<napsy> neki se slabsa tole vreme tu
<zdobersek> kle se je enmal spucal
<CrazyLemon> boom here comes the boom ready or not!
<CrazyLemon> .yt p.o.d boom
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jabuk is gone :(
<idiotern1> the doctors are coming!
<zdobersek> Lars goes Boom, out goes Froome
<CrazyLemon> dobr je lars dobr
<zdobersek> ni svoh
<dz0ny> split the net
<CrazyLemon> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/324283889/potato-salad
<Pepelka13> Potato Salad by Zack Danger Brown — Kickstarter
<CrazyLemon> lol..že 70k
<Pepelka13> »I'm making potato salad.«
<dz0ny> jp jp
<dz0ny> there ^
<yang> The best selfie today https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/10502217_10203661854138920_7270704865413348362_n.jpg
<zdobersek> naah
<yang> "Stanje v Nemciji na sodiscih je bistveno bolj zaskrbljujoce kot pri nas" keri podkupljeni pravniki so to ej halo
<yang> poslusam SLO 1
<yang> slovenija je se zmer 15 let za nemcijo
<idiotern1> a to si vidu da je jansa ponaredu "dokument iz finskega spisa"
<CrazyLemon> me sploh ne preseneča.. človek je pravi kriminalc
<CrazyLemon> js bi ga dal v samico ker tko lahk vodi svoj imperij iz zapora
<yang> kriminalci so uni k nc ne delajo pa se vozjo v mercedezih naokol pa dobivajo socialne dodatke
<CrazyLemon> yang no..janša je še hujši.. on vozi volvota
<CrazyLemon> pa itak nič ne dela
<CrazyLemon> razn da tweeta
<yang> a ti ne twitas ?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> sej nisem v zaporu
<CrazyLemon> čemu bi tweetal
<yang> lahko twitas o kolesarjenju
<yang> tko kt idiotern1
<CrazyLemon> idiotern1 ne tweeta
<idioterna> js tut ne.
<yang> pol pa youtuba
<yang> skor isto je
<idioterna> a da je isto?
<idioterna> dunno, nism opazu
<CrazyLemon> skor
<CrazyLemon> s to razliko da sploh ni..ampak skor
<yang> se slabs, ti jih se z videom zalagas
<idioterna> bols k ti k se niti une knjige nis prebral
<yang> kok strani ma
<idioterna> nima strani
<idioterna> 8 poglavij ma
<idioterna> ni dolga no
<idioterna> sploh pa
<idioterna> nima smisla da beres, k si ocitno intelektualno precej zavrt
<yang> hvala za kompliment
<idioterna> ga bom preklical, ko se bos izkazal.
<yang> sej ti se tut se nisi do sedaj
<idioterna> sm se
<idioterna> sm dal na youtube kako skoz rdeco pelem
<idioterna> makes me better than you.
<yang> ti mas v bistvu ful srece
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> kukr se vozis z bicklom
<idioterna> dobr furam te molitve pa duhovnost pa to
<idioterna> da z vsem tem ateizmom vseen vsi bogovi rajs kr umikajo sleparje
<idioterna> nc, grem se pelat
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10489714_10152324938773311_5308963844729909495_n.jpg?oh=6584b212914ecc50758329d5a32bf1da&oe=5441B5AA
<lynxlynxlynx> italijani majo boljše, maš fevdalistično stranko
<yang> pa komunisticno
<yang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Workers%27_Communist_Party_%28Italy%29
<Pepelka13> Workers' Communist Party (Italy) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> no sej  mi jo mamo tud
<yang> sam se ji mal drgac rece
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/mjJaPQB.gif
<zdobersek> old.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a to dela na tistem tvojem *castu https://support.google.com/chromecast/answer/6059461
<Pepelka13> Cast your Android screen from the Chromecast App - Chromecast Help
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nope chromecast ne dela vec
<dz0ny> mislim lepacast
<CrazyLemon> lepa!
<CrazyLemon> lepa čast! :D
<dz0ny> naah niso zato :D
<dz0ny> too slow je blo vse skupaj prek websocket
<dz0ny> zdej majo nek svoj enc protokol
<zdobersek> a pol te je google zjebu?
<yang> Slovenski 15 letniki so manj pismeni od svetovnega povprecja
<yang> med 44. sodelujocimi drzavami so na 28. mestu
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e dobro da nismo 15. let stari!
<yang> ja 15. let :)
<yang> jem grozdje sorta vittoria-black magic
<yang> bom posliku pol
<dz0ny> zdobersek: a ga znamo nazaj?
<zdobersek> petnajstih let?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: seveda
<zdobersek> .gif right in the crack
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/SLWw5ei0JQF2M/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> mah
<zdobersek> dz0ny: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9S_dYuq0vE&t=1m35s
<Pepelka13> 22 JUMP STREET Trailer (2014) - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »This time, they're fighting a drug problem in higher education ➨ Join us on Facebook http://facebook.com/FreshMovieTrailers Latest LOL Movies ➨ http://www.yo...«
<idioterna> kdo je marko pirc?
<zdobersek> http://www.netokracija.si/lumu-labs-na-kickstarterju-zbral-vec-kot-240-tisoc-dolarjev-in-tako-za-10-krat-presegel-zastavljen-cilj-52573 ?
<Pepelka13> Lumu na Kickstarterju zbral več kot 240 tisoč dolarjev in tako za 10-krat presegel zastavljen cilj | Netokracija
<Pepelka13> »Internet tehnologije, poslovanje i kultura«
<yang> idioterna: sin od pirca
<zdobersek> brat od Nejca
<dz0ny> sodržavljan od zdobersek
<zdobersek> Zemljan
<dz0ny> hm a je še kej višje od zemljan
<dz0ny> Živo bitje v galaksiji ?
<idioterna> sm ga nasu
<idioterna> un k je lumu naredu
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<dz0ny> kul http://sysadmincasts.com/
<Pepelka13> System Administration Screencasts
<Pepelka13> »Short linux sysadmin screencasts containing tutorials, tips and tricks. Great for both novice and experienced Sysdmins.«
<dz0ny> tud awsome http://www.gropp.org/?id=projects&sub=bwm-ng
<Pepelka13> Volker Gropp - currently (more or less) active projects
<CrazyLemon> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> shit is gonna hit the fan
<zdobersek> right in the crack
<CrazyLemon> where the good lord split ya?
<CrazyLemon> !g where the good lord split ya
<Pepelka13> What does this phrase mean? "don't let the door hit ya where the ... https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070923103206AADbXB6
<yang> Teli nogometasi so res eni troti, valajo se po travi, pa trkajo z glavami, brezvezen sport
<yang> pa ziv dolgcas
<yang> sem gledal prvi polcas danes
<yang> kosarka je dost bols
<yang> tut navijaci so bolj civilizirani
<netkat> tud kul http://www.brendangregg.com/specials.html :P
<Pepelka13> Specials
<yang> netkat: ja
<yang> tole mi je vsec http://www.brendangregg.com/Specials/xmanagerstat1.png
<netkat> jst se pa ne vem odloct med mkzombie, maybe al pa pam_happy hour
<lynxlynxlynx> maybe bi znal bit celo uporaben
<lynxlynxlynx> meni zmaga ged.java
<netkat> :)
<netkat> jst grem spat, k te tekme ne bo konc
<netkat> lahko noc
<lynxlynxlynx> ln
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-10
<pitko> dan
<dz0ny> dan
<napsy_> dan
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> jutro
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dz0ny: kaj se gresta to za en elitizem?
<dz0ny> sama fousija
<dz0ny> ok k :)
<dz0ny> si je zapomnil
<dz0ny> .sc Alt-J - Left Hand Free
<jabuk> Left Hand Free(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/alt-j/left-hand-free ♥5,284 ▶493,089
<dz0ny> ^^ zdobersek
<dz0ny> hm cist drug stil majo
<dz0ny> ne vem če mi je všeč
<zdobersek> dz0ny: v enem intervjuju so razlozl, da so moral tak komad narest za ameriskega zaloznika
<zdobersek> ker tam niso verjel, da bi lahk bil Hunger Of The Pine nek hud hit
<dz0ny> :) ahh
<zdobersek> http://www.nme.com/news/alt-j/78350
<Pepelka13> Alt-J express concerns that new single 'Left Hand Free' will be used at an 'NRA convention' | News | NME.COM
<Pepelka13> »The trio release their new album 'This Is All Yours' on September 22«
<yang> http://jp.si/Papeza_nogomet.jpg
<yang> idioterna: A si sel na pohod od Vojkove koce do Triglava ?
<yang> http://www.thelocal.fr/20140710/video-ufos-spotted-in-skies-over-dordogne
<Pepelka13> VIDEO: UFOs spotted in sky over Dordogne - The Local
<Pepelka13> »A video posted on YouTube has caused a fair amount of intrigue as it appears to show four UFOs hovering in the sky above a forest in the Dordogne, southern Fran«
<idioterna> yang: js ne morm na triglav
<yang> zakaj ne , sej si clan partizanskega drustva
<yang> Ta drustva imajo vec partizanskih clanov danes, kot leta 1960
<idioterna> ja se sreca
<idioterna> treba je ohranit napredno druzbo
<idioterna> da se ne pocne idiotarij na racun konzervativnih nebuloz
<idioterna> na triglav ne morem, ker si potem pravi slovenec
<idioterna> jaz pa nocem bit.
<yang> idioterna: a si ti bil kdaj v Avstriji ?
<yang> In imas morda Avstrijce za nazadnjaske ?
<idioterna> ker pravi slovenec je nevoscljiv in negativen lik
<idioterna> ja, seveda so nazadnjaski
<idioterna> ne vsi, tako kot ne vsi slovenci
<idioterna> ogromno je pa nazadnjaskih
<yang> Vecina je katoliske veroizpovedi v Avstriji, pa mislim da jim nic ne manjka
<idioterna> ce majo heimatdienst no, halo
<idioterna> ja ze to da so katoliki je kr properly fucked up
<idioterna> dejansko hodijo v cerkev, katere temelj je knjiga, ki jim nedvoumno prepoveduje ustvarjanje ali malikovanje bozjih podobic
<yang> pac spostujejo svojo tradicijo bi jaz rekel
<idioterna> in majo tolk bozjih podobic da gnijejo
<idioterna> ja, idioti
<idioterna> kdorkoli spostuje tradicijo je idiot
<yang> bozje podobce so samo prispodoba
<idioterna> tradicija pomeni "ne vemo zakaj, ampak ze skos tko delamo"
<idioterna> zaradi tradicije se zaziga carovnice
<idioterna> pa pobija zdravnike
<idioterna> in geodete
<yang> Sevede, lahko verjames tudi v kult denarja
<idioterna> to si zdej krneki nablodu
<idioterna> a se ti zdi da jaz verjamem v kult denarja?
<yang> pravim , da eni radi gledajo pogosto kok majo na racunu
<idioterna> ja, fino
<idioterna> naj, ane
<idioterna> a to komu skodi?
<idioterna> ne.
<idioterna> to, da so katoliki, pa seveda skodi
<idioterna> to pomeni, da odrekajo pravico do sodobne medicine tistim, ki bi jo potrebovali
<yang> Kle v Avstrijji bi te cudn gledal, ce bi take naokol govoril
<idioterna> da se vtikajo v zasebna zivljenja ljudi, ki se nikogar ne ticejo
<idioterna> ja, sej tut tle v sloveniji me cudn gledajo
<idioterna> je m'en fous
<yang> stvar je enostavna
<yang> ce v nic ne verjames, mislis da je vse dovoljeno
<yang> in da za nic ne odgovarjas nikomur, ce si pa vernik pa vsaj mislis da nekomu odgovarjas za svoja pocetja
<yang> zato pa je blo tok pobojev v komunisticnih sistemih
<yang> ker so leaderji mislil da so bogovi
<yang> in dejansko so bli za tist svoj narod
<yang> ce mal obrnes, se nekateri slovenski leaderji podobno obnasajo, mislijo da so bogovi
<idioterna> yang: ti mas pa hudo zmedene predstave o morali
<idioterna> yang: ravno obratno je
<idioterna> ce si veren, potem je vsa odgovornost na bogu
<idioterna> ti lahko pobijas kolkr ces
<idioterna> potem se pa samo izpoves in si done
<idioterna> in si dober katolik
<yang> heh, narobe si to predstavljas
<idioterna> ne, ti si narobe predstavljas
<yang> da lahko vecno gresis
<yang> cerkev in religija sta dva pojma
<idioterna> komunisticni sistemi so se vedno dalec zadaj v stevilu zrtev v primerjavi s katolicizmom
<yang> cerkev seveda prodaja odpustke
<idioterna> kaj sele vsi drugi
<idioterna> religija jih tudi
<idioterna> in ce trdis drugace, trdis narobe.
<yang> ampak saj ni na svetu samo ena religija
<idioterna> ne, ni
<idioterna> ampak ker so vse religije v temelju napacne
<idioterna> so vse tudi zlahka izprijene
<yang> glej kaj se dogaja na kitajskem
<idioterna> gledam
<yang> tam si lahko 123 ob glavo
<idioterna> glede na to da je vecina kitajcev vernih, se mi to ne zdi cudno
<idioterna> btw, ti verjetno ne ves, kaj pomeni ateizem
<idioterna> to je tko kot bi rekel, da so cevlji hudiceva iznajdba
<idioterna> ker so veliko vecino ljudi v zgodovini pobili taksni, ki so nosili cevlje
<idioterna> in torej to mora biti vzrok za njihovo pobijanje
<yang> mah ti mislis da je religija se vedno nekje zadaj
<yang> da bodo kar zacel zazigat ljudi na grmadah
<yang> ne vem, prasaj avstrijce, tam vse funkcionira in veliko dajejo na religijo
<yang> pa tudi drugi narodi se bolj, kaksni poljaki ali spanci
<yang> tudi hrvati so precej verni
<idioterna> nc ne funkcionira
<idioterna> se vedno niso implementiral niti svoje lastne drzavne pogodbe
<idioterna> jasno zaradi religije
<idioterna> in nacionalizma, kar je ista stvar
<idioterna> hrvati so pa tolk verni da so se hkrati odlocil v ustavo zapisat da se homoseksualci ne morejo porocit, lahko pa nemci nagi skacejo po njihovih obalah, ce placajo.
<idioterna> shizofreni kot vsi pravi verniki
<yang> shizofrena je ameriska druzba
<yang> tam je vse dovoljeno in hkrati vse prepovedano
<yang> marsikaj so mi povedal tej americani v vseh teh letih, da sem si lahko ustvaril neko mnenje
<idioterna> ja, drzi
<idioterna> ne vem sicer, kaj ma to z mano opraviti
<idioterna> ker nisem niti del tiste druzbe, niti je ne obcudujem
<yang> nisem sicer bil v ameriki, da bi imel lastno izkusnjo ampak me tudi ne vlece tja
<idioterna> mene tudi ne,
<idioterna> so dalec prevec verni
<yang> ja
<yang> tale kolga je iz floride
<yang> je sel v texas
<yang> pravi da povsod pise JESUS
<yang> da je jjug amerike zlo katoliski
<yang> ampak majo tut ogromno izpeljav
<yang> sej ce vidis od kje "DOOMSDAY COMES" je to ponavad od tam
<yang> na severu mas pa AMISe
<yang> Pennsylvania
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> isto k avstrija
<yang> V avstriji niso tok fanaticni
<idioterna> sami krizi povsod
<idioterna> ma kaj niso
<idioterna> sej niso mel komunizma, da bi jih mal izobrazil
<idioterna> dej pejt uno knjigo prebrat no
<idioterna> manj k uro ti bo vzel
<yang> http://marshallbrain.com/manna1.htm
<yang> tole
<Pepelka13> Manna, Chapter 1, by Marshall Brain
<yang> mam shranjen bom prebraql 1x
<yang> evo predvajajo Katarino Malo
<yang> ona ima lep glas
<yang> Jo poznam osebno
<idioterna> ja pa noce pokazat prsi.
<yang> hm
<yang> to nevem
<yang> nisem gledal tok videospotov
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p-dO5znqBk
<Pepelka13> Buldogi & Katarina Mala - Maleni - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »24.6.11 Letni vrt Gale Hale.«
<zdobersek> ipak jo pozna v RL
<idioterna> tle ji iz obcinstva recejo
<idioterna> pa kr ignorira
<yang> haha
<yang> hehe
<yang> joske !
<zdobersek> hihi
<CrazyLemon> kje?
<dz0ny> vid valič
<dz0ny> pejt volt
<yang> za koga kandidira
<yang> oz simpatizira
<yang> nevem men ta valic ni nevemkokdober komediant
<yang> bil se na eni njegovi predstavi
<yang> bolj malo smo se smejal
<yang> mal je govoril kako je travo kadil na askercevi pa to
<yang> pa kako ni solan na AGRFTju
<yang> najboljsi so mi imitatorji iz Radia GAGA
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny volitve so Å¡ele v nedeljo
<yang> dz0ny: pejt volt , de
<yang> http://themindunleashed.org/2014/01/biggest-scam-history-mankind-debt-ceiling-truth.html
<Pepelka13> The Biggest Scam In The History Of Mankind (Debt Ceiling Truth) | The Mind Unleashed
<Pepelka13> »You are about to learn one of the biggest secrets in the history of the world… it's a secret that…«
<CrazyLemon> ta stran je CPU hungry
<CrazyLemon> really hungry
<orion1111> odkril sem linq za php:  http://phplinq.codeplex.com/
<Pepelka13> PHPLinq - LINQ for PHP - Language Integrated Query - Home
<orion1111> super stvari iz c# sveta
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: APU* hungry
<orion1111> ima kdo izkušnje z namešèanjem node.js na cpanel?
<dz0ny> orion1111: lol
<dz0ny> to nau Å¡lo
<dz0ny> heroku
<dz0ny> probi
<orion1111> a ne gre preko SSH konzole?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> ker ti ne dovoljo poganjat svojih appov
<dz0ny> tist je jail shell
<dz0ny> kdo te ja pa to naslmolil da se ta nodejs na cpanelu poganjat?
<orion1111> gledal sem navodila za namestitev preko lupine
<orion1111> *konzole
<zdobersek> kdo je kle pirat?
<zdobersek> politik pirat?
<dz0ny> you are
<zdobersek> ne
<zdobersek> zakaj ne podpirajo zenskih kvot?
<idioterna> k so bukovi
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8ju_10NkGY
<Pepelka13> You Are A Pirate | LazyTown Music Video - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Sing along if you're a pirate! Music video from the LazyTown Pirate episode: Rottenbeard«
<zdobersek> full of precious booty
<zdobersek> chauvinists, aye
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek apu is not hungry..apu is very green
<zdobersek> https://soundcloud.com/tags/pikatrap
<Pepelka13> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<zdobersek> pikapika?
<pitko> dy0ny https://github.com/dz0ny/LiveReload-sublimetext2 to si ti napisu :O?
<Pepelka13> dz0ny/LiveReload-sublimetext2 · GitHub
<Pepelka13> »LiveReload-sublimetext2 - LiveReload plugin for SublimeText«
<pitko> dz0ny
<zdobersek> dz0ny: how fsckin dare u
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BcvKBVuIcAADm-K.jpg
<idioterna> re: http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-28237111
<Pepelka13> BBC News - Emergency phone and internet data laws to be passed
<Pepelka13> »Emergency powers to ensure police can continue to access phone and internet records are being rushed through Parliament.«
<yang> idioterna: https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t1.0-9/10479183_603488099764327_4374177518693602462_n.jpg
<yang> http://www.samoglavan.net/
<Pepelka13> Dediščina Radia Dur
<Pepelka13> »Radio Dur & Samo Glavan - stara dobra glasba & kantavtor«
<idioterna> yang: pogan ja
<idioterna> tip k je to napisu je ocitno obseden s komunizmom
<yang> Stevilo omejenih je neomejeno, haha ta je dobra
<yang> tip k je to napisu, je eden izmed bolj inteligentnih slovencev
<yang> Ocitno nisi nikoli poslusal Radia Dur
<yang> Tako kot verjetno ne poslusas sedaj Radio Evropa
<idioterna> retarded je
<idioterna> ce je to napisu
<idioterna> ocitno tut veren
<idioterna> no, pa sej to je isto.
<yang> Ma ti si mal retarded idioterna , spet govoris o cloveku za katerega niti slisal nisi
<idioterna> vidu sm kaj je napisu
<idioterna> "komunisti so evil, hurr durr"
<yang> Pol vsi ki to pravijo so retarded, teh je vec kot pol slovencev
<idioterna> drzi
<idioterna> sej ves kako to gre
<idioterna> median iq je 100
<idioterna> in to ni lih visok
<idioterna> polovica ma manj
<idioterna> po definiciji
<yang> s tabo je brezveze diskutirat, ker si tko preprican v svoj prav in vsi ki drugace mislijo od tebe ali so drugace opredeljeni so bedaki zate
<idioterna> komot me prepricajo z argumenti
<idioterna> "vsi tko mislijo" pa seveda ni argument
<idioterna> "bog mi je prica" tut ne
<idioterna> "komunistov ne maram" tut ne
<dz0ny> pitko: yes?
<yang> ja sej zamudil si Raio Dur kaj naj ti recem, ce bi njegove oddaje poslusal bi vedel, da ima tip kaj za povedat
<idioterna> v glavnem neumnosti
<yang> lahko si kupis njegov CD
<yang> je kantavtor
<yang> in bos videl da ima dobre tekste
<idioterna> imam sreco, da to ni obvezno.
<idioterna> blazno slabe tekste ma
<idioterna> dobre tekste ma boris a. novak
<yang> "blazno slabe tekste ima" a v bistvu ne poznas ene pesmi in ze dajes mnenja
<idioterna> imam kolega ki kupuje njegove cdje in na zalost sem nekatere od njih moral poslusat ko sva bla skupaj v officu
<idioterna> k sreci nisva vec
<yang> se te je sodelavec navelical in dal odpoved ?
<idioterna> ne, jaz sem se njega
<yang> s tabo mora bit tezko delat
<idioterna> precej, ja
<yang> mogoce si v reali cist drugacen
<idioterna> sploh ce ves cas tezis "ej, ti ful zamujas, k ne hodis okol oblecen v cudne halje in ne beres slabih knjig kot da so nekaj posebnega"
<idioterna> mam verne sodelavce k majo vero zase, ne zame
<idioterna> in mi je vseeno in me ne moti
<yang> sem mislil da ste tm sami ateisti
<idioterna> cim se pa kdo od njih poskusa postavit za moralno avtoriteto ga pa pac neusmiljeno zatrem, ker vem, da je resnica na moji strani
<idioterna> znam tudi formalno dokazat, da je.
<idioterna> na tablo.
<yang> haha
<yang> dober si ti
<yang> znas dokazat da boga ni
<idioterna> seveda znam
<idioterna> trivialno je
<yang> mislim da je bog taka zadeva k je ne mores ne potrdit ne ovreci
<idioterna> ja, narobe mislis
<yang> haha
<idioterna> razen ce boga definiras tako, da je njegova edina lastnost nedokazljivost, lahko ovrzes vsakega boga.
<yang> mislim da v diskusiji med ateistom in tistih ki verjamejo zmagajo verniki
<yang> sam ti si premal razprav pogledal
<yang> filozofskih
<idioterna> ja ti marsikaj mislis
<idioterna> pa vse narobe
<pitko> wow ql :)
<pitko> atom sm si zsej naštimal na ubutnu pa dela
<yang> idioterna: ti si kot en tak k je na en uc slep je rekel en moj kolega, ko sem mu povedal kako razmisljas, avtomaticno zavracas kar je drugacnega
<yang> poznam se par takih ljudi
<yang> oz. zavracas tisto, kar se ne sklapa s tvojim misljenjem, katerega imas za absolutno
<idioterna> to velikrat recejo tisti, ki si sploh ne upajo pregledat trditev, pa dejansko do konca izpeljat kaj implicirajo
<yang> sej ne samo o veri idioterna ti pac tko razmisljas, da svojemu misljenju dajes absolutni prav, pa tudi ce nimas prav
<yang> v dolocenih zadevah si strokovnjak o tem ni dvoma, ampak ne spoznas se pa na vsa podrocja
<idioterna> no, da slismo, glede cesa nimam prav
<yang> hahaha
<yang> dober si ti
<yang> glede komunizma recimo
<idioterna> glede komunizma kaj?
<idioterna> nc se ne spomnem da bi kakrsnokol trditev postavu glede komunizma
<yang> da ga  toliko povelicujes, kot da ne bi nikoli v jugoslaviji zivel
<idioterna> povelicujem ga?
<idioterna> me lahko citiras, prosim?
<idioterna> ker sm mogu bit hudo zadrogiran, da sem ga poveliceval, pa se sploh ne spominjam.
<yang> 15:23 < idioterna> retarded je
<yang> 15:23 < idioterna> ce je to napisu
<yang> 15:23 < idioterna> ocitno tut veren
<yang> 15:23 < idioterna> no, pa sej to je isto.
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> to vse drzi
<idioterna> pojma nimam kaj naj bi to imelo opraviti z mojim mnenjem o komunizmu.
<yang> torej verniki so retarded
<idioterna> ja, so
<yang> po tvoji definiciji
<idioterna> ne, po definiciji retardiranosti.
<yang> zanimivo
<idioterna> js nimam nobene posebne definicije
<idioterna> intelektualno zaostal moras bit, da imas vero.
<yang> daj ne smesi se idioterna
<idioterna> ne, to je 100% res
<yang> saj nisi psihiater da zanikas vero
<idioterna> velja za vse, od einsteina do busha
<idioterna> seveda nisem psihiater in prav nic ne zanikam vere
<idioterna> temeljna lastnost vere je prepricanje brez spremljajocih materialnih dokazov
<yang> ene par znanstvenikov je blo vernik, mislim da celo einstein
<idioterna> ja, vsi po vrsti so bili intelektualno omejeni
<yang> ce ne on, pa marsikdo drug
<idioterna> vkljucno z einsteinom.
<yang> ah daj no kaksne pises
<idioterna> in einstein se je zaradi vere tudi globoko zmotil v znanstveni razpravi
<idioterna> ker je bil brez dokazov preprican v eno
<idioterna> meritve so pa jasno pokazale da velja drugo.
<idioterna> ni hotel ziveti v vesolju, kjer velja bellova neenakost
<idioterna> ampak vesolje je bolel kurec.
<idioterna> za njegovo vero
<yang> marsikdo od znanstvenikov je lahko veren
<yang> pa ni intelektualno omejen zarad tega
<idioterna> ja, in _vsak_ od njih je intelektualno omejen.
<idioterna> ja, je
<idioterna> mora biti, sicer ne bi mogel biti veren
<idioterna> ker bi razumel, da veruje v protislovne koncepte
<idioterna> in bi torej prenehal biti veren.
<yang> pa kako ves da so protislovni
<yang> sej vera je nekaj transcendentalnega
<yang> ne mores empiricno dokazat
<yang> evo sasa84 bo kaj povedala o verah
<yang> ona je ekspert
<idioterna> yang: komot empiricno dokazes
<sasa84> juhuuu miške ;)
<sasa84> kje je zdobersek moja mala miši???
<idioterna> yang: postavi trditev, pa ti jo takoj zdajle potrdim ali ovrzem.
<zdobersek> oo sasa84
<yang> kukr religije razlagajo verstva govorijo o transcendenci oz. o necem posmrtnem itd.
<yang> kako bos to doakazal materialno
<idioterna> komot
<idioterna> smrt smo temeljito prestudiral in vemo, da se s smrtjo ne zgodi _popolnoma nic_
<yang> materialno lahko samo ovrzes
<yang> kok je smrt nastudirana ? skoraj nic, razen fizikalnih procesov
<idioterna> drugega kot fizikalnih procesov _ni_
<yang> cel kup religij pa podaja mnenja o posmrtnem zivljenju
<idioterna> in ce trdis da je, potem si intelektualno omejen
<idioterna> ja, izmisljotine, od katerih je vsaka, brez izjeme, navadna neumnost
<idioterna> komot so romanticne, zanimive in se jih vcasih celo splaca prestudirat in prebrat
<idioterna> ampak ignorirat dejstva in se delat da to niso neumnosti
<idioterna> je narobe in intelektualno zavrto.
<yang> verzij je res ogromno
<idioterna> ja, in _vse_
<idioterna> so napacne.
<idioterna> niti ena od njih ne more biti pravilna
<idioterna> niti teoreticna moznost ne obstaja, da je
<idioterna> katerakoli interpretacija posmrtnega zivljenja pravilna
<yang> ampak idioterna saj vsak clovek drugace razmislja, zakaj bi potem morala biti percepcija sveta za vse enaka ?
<idioterna> ne rabi biti
<idioterna> percepcija je komot drugacna za vsakega cloveka posebej
<idioterna> _svet_ se pa zaradi tega popolnoma nic ne spremeni
<idioterna> komot reces da je korenje modro in ce dovolj ljudi to rece
<idioterna> bo korenje modro
<yang> ce nekdo verjame, v to da se bo po smrti reinkarniral kot hrcek, pa naj verjame, saj ene religije pravijo, da to v kar verjames za casa zivljenja se ti npr. udejanji
<idioterna> ampak barve ne bo spremenilo
<idioterna> ja, mene nic ne moti, ce ljudje verjamejo v neumnosti
<idioterna> ampak dejstvo je, da clovekovo verjetje v take neumnosti ne spremeni dejstva, da se nikomur po smrti ne zgodi popolnoma nic
<idioterna> niti se ne reinkarnira, niti ne gre v nebesa, niti ne postane duh
<yang> so neke cisto znanstvene metode, ki preucujejo transcendenco tudi, ne rabi bit nek religiozen bullhist pa sci-fi
<idioterna> ne, niso
<idioterna> transcendenca je koncept, ki v znanosti ne obstaja ze vsaj 100 let
<idioterna> odkar smo prvic dokoncali matematicno delo, s katerim se da dokazat, da ne more obstajat
<yang> no pa pri flilozofskih razpravah, ki niso nujno versko pogojene
<idioterna> ja, to pa seveda lahko
<idioterna> ampak filozofije je vec vej in vse veje, ki niso matematicno konsistentne, niso znanost
<yang> verski vooditelji, so bili predvsem dobri filozofi
<idioterna> ne vem ce so bli kej zlo dobri filozofi
<idioterna> eni ja, eni pa niti priblizno
<idioterna> trenutn pa bivsi papez recimo sta zlo slaba filozofa
<idioterna> pa sta zelo razlicna
<yang> ja en navija za to da bi nemcija zmagala, drug pa navija za argentin
<idioterna> vecina sodobnih islamskih ajatol je cist prtegnenih
<idioterna> ma dvomim da se kej dost s fuzbalom ukvarjata
<idioterna> en bo lihkar smrt storu
<idioterna> druzga pa mori predvsem banka
<idioterna> je treba spostovat njegovo delo
<idioterna> recimo to, da se je odlocu ustanovit preiskovalno komisijo, ki bo pregledala poslovanje vatikanske banke
<idioterna> pa to, da je zdaj vrgel ven sefa vatikanske banke
<idioterna> ni nepomembno
<yang> jaz poznam enga ki je sedanjega papeza napovedal se predno je bil dejansko izvoljen
<yang> pa ni jasnovidec
<idioterna> sej ne rabs bit
<yang> sam nastudiral je ozadja
<idioterna> mozno
<idioterna> loh je pa sam lucky guess
<yang> ne
<idioterna> ne pravim da ni
<idioterna> pravim, da lahko je.
<yang> vse conspiracy theory pozna
<idioterna> ja dobr to nic ne pove
<idioterna> moznosti za papeza ni blo velik
<idioterna> in ce si vedel kdo so preferiti pol si mel 1/5 sanso uganit
<idioterna> kar je bolje kot metanje kocke
<yang> on je dejansko poedal zakaj bo ta papez
<yang> zaradi ozadij
<idioterna> ja ce ne bi bil bi se pa kej druzga zmislu
<idioterna> zanimivo postane, ko prides vsaj nekaj standardnih deviacij stran od nakljucja
<idioterna> to je recimo da pravilno napoves 10 papezev
<idioterna> al pa 10 metov kocke zaporedoma
<LorD_DDooM> Saj sedanji papež je bil že v ožjem izbori za prejšnjega papeža... sedaj je bil pa v ožjem izboru poleg enega črnca...
<idioterna> tako je
<yang> papezi so recimo temu nastavljeni po "preferencah" pac koliko vpliva ima kdo itd. ane, pravijo da so sicer izvoljeni po bozji volji, ampak vsi so ljudje in imajo razlicno preteklost in vpliv
<LorD_DDooM> pa ayatolle so samo pri shiitih, sunniti imajo imame
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> yang: kako zdej kaj
<idioterna> sej ne mors dokazat tega!
<idioterna> da niso po bozji volji!
<yang> ja tko se dela za vernike, ces da so izvoljeni po bozji volji
<yang> ampak cerkve ima tudi hierarhijo
<yang> samo kardinali so lahko izvoljeni in predno postanes kardinal je vec postopkov
<yang> kt vojska
<yang> mislim tak sistem je
<yang> glavni, pol pa sub-memberji
<yang> nic drugace kot kakrsenkoli drug politicen sistem
<yang> sistem piramide
<yang> saj pri drugih religijah je isto
<yang> vedno je en Cappo
<dz0ny> pitko: jp
<yang> sasa84 je modro tiho
<dz0ny> pitko: sam večino delam v pycharm/webstorm/sm2
<dz0ny> jezus kak baclog sta nardila
<dz0ny> ne grem brat
<yang> ja rabli bi #offtopic kanal
<yang> kle se prevec offtopic smeti (kolesarjenje 50%, gibberish 45% , ostalo pa je ubuntu)
<sasa84> kaj yang ? :)
<idioterna> dz0ny: sej ni nc novga
<idioterna> sasa84: yang misli, da papez ni izvoljen po bozji volji
<idioterna> dokazat pa seveda ne more tega
<yang> haha
<yang> idioterna: nihce ne ve kaj se dogaja za zaprtimi vrati koncilja
<idioterna> bog ve.
<idioterna> god knows everything
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> he works for mossad
<yang> jst sem naredil screenshot od galeba, ko je sedel na unem carobnem dimniku skoz katerga spustijo dim
<yang> so predvajal po bbc, vse tiste dni
<yang> ena kamera je bla fokusirana na dimmnik cel cajt
<yang> in tist galeb je tam sedel kake pol ure
<idioterna> tut to je bla bozja volja
<sasa84> sveti duh idioterna
<yang> tale ja http://jp.si/Jezus.jpg
<yang> http://jp.si/Sv_Duh.jpg
<zdobersek> Illuminati!
<orion1111> to oko mas tudi na dolarskem bankovcu
<yang> ja, saj pise gor "In god we trust!"
<yang> Na ameriskem sodiscu mislim da morajo priseci na biblijo, ne vem al je to sam filmska fora al res drzi
<yang> ..so help me god
<sasa84> se mi zdi, d ni nujno
<yang> mal hecno bi blo da bi muslim al pa hindujc prisegal na biblijo na ameriskem sodiscu
<zdobersek> al pa ateist!
<idioterna> yang: ne, ni jim treba.
<idioterna> yang: prisezt morjo na karkoli
<idioterna> yang: prisegl so ze tut na "origin of the species"
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Mister357: Re: Katastrofa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41870/#p41870
<dz0ny> .sc Nate Eiesland - Drifting
<jabuk> Nate Eiesland - Drifting(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/redbricksongs/nate-eiesland-drifting ♥383 ▶91,244
<orion1111> kaj se bolj splaca naucit - rails/django/node ?
<idioterna> obatroje
<idioterna> rails pa django sta konceptualno podobna
<idioterna> node je drugacn, za ene stvari dost boljsi, za druge bl storast
<dz0ny> vse je v kurcu
<dz0ny> django je storas ker se psotavis na glavo ce hoces 12app strategy
<dz0ny> rails se ubijes z gemi
<dz0ny> nodejs je pa js :)
<zdobersek> nodecs
<dz0ny> java
<dz0ny> to je edino stoječe, pa še xyz let bo
<zdobersek> dej ne podjebavi
<dz0ny> kaj pa potem?
<dz0ny> da cujemo?
<zdobersek> go
<zdobersek> da ti popiham na duso
<zdobersek> rust
<zdobersek> da mevs mel se bolj rad
<dz0ny> go za web/server, rust za lowe level stuff
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> nacl za UI
<idioterna> swift!
<idioterna> si pozabu povedat
<yang> kaj jebejo kmete
<yang> poslusam radio
<yang> sploh se ne splaca kmetovat
<yang> oz. niso konkurencni velkim kmetom po evropi
<dz0ny> itak da ne ce je povprecna kmetija & hektarov
<dz0ny> 6*
<yang> ja
<yang> premal je to
<yang> razen ce cilije sadis
<yang> al pa nekaj kar ima visoko trzno vrednost
<dz0ny> konopljo
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> konoplja bo kmalu dober biznis..zdaj ko je medicinska dovoljena
<CrazyLemon> lej colorado
<yang> vprasanje mislim da je sivo podrocje
<yang> tisti ki so pred casom sadili industrojsko so jim vse pozgali
<CrazyLemon> tist ki so začeli s konopljo za medicinske namene
<CrazyLemon> si sedaj manejo roke s konopljo za osebno rabo
<yang> colorado je izjema
<yang> tam je to legalno
<yang> mogoce bodo ostale drzave sledile
<yang> ampak colorado oskrbuje ZDA
<yang> da niso odvisni od juzne amerike
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Katastrofa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41871/#p41871
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kdo je zmagal etapo?
<CrazyLemon> sagan ali kittel ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: greipel
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek resno?
<zdobersek> sagan 5., kita defekt
<CrazyLemon> jao jao
<zdobersek> yea yea
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/10522774_10202306498359497_5463768676568109009_n.jpg     a je sneg v LJ?
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 24.3°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič - Jadransko morje: 24.1°C
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15°C @10.07.2014 17:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 84%  oblačno rahlo dežuje
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:22:17, Kulminacija: 11:08:20, Sončni zahod: 18:54:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 32min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> obilno snezenje
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 19.7°C @10.07.2014 18:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 58% Veter: vzhodnik 2.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:27:16, Kulminacija: 11:11:30, Sončni zahod: 18:55:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 28min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> yang: vidis, zaradi vere so pozgali konopljo
<idioterna> ce bi se opirali na znanost, taksnih neumnosti ne bi poceli
<yang> mal si zamesal idioterna
<yang> najverjetneje so jo pozgali zarad suma THC-ja
<idioterna> ja, torej zaradi vere
<idioterna> ker znanost nima nobenih tezav s THC
<yang> ja poiglej
<idioterna> samo verniki, ki so sprozili vojno zoper droge, imajo taksne shizofrene ideje
<yang> lahko bi v nasadu bila posajena tist aki ima THC ane
<idioterna> ja in?
<idioterna> prima!
<yang> ja in, so pozgali vse raje
<idioterna> bi se lahko malce drazje prodala.
<idioterna> ja, ker so idioti
<yang> n e niso
<idioterna> poziganje konoplje je nesmiselno.
<yang> a mislis da bi morali vsako biljko analizirati
<idioterna> ne, mislim, da NE BI SMELI NICESAR ZAZIGAT
<idioterna> ne glede na to katere snovi so not
<yang> ce je gojenje konoplje prepovedano
<idioterna> ja, saj to je verska blaznost.
<yang> ne ni
<idioterna> ja, je
<idioterna> popolnoma nobenega razloga ni, da bi kdorkoli prepovedal gojenje konoplje
<idioterna> razen verskih.
<yang> mah ne da se mi se okol tega s tabo danes, mam delo
<yang> ti imas ocitno premal dela v zemantui
<idioterna> ocitno
<idioterna> al pa samo ne zelim ziveti v srednjem veku
<idioterna> kjer se verske avtoritete odlocijo, da je krompir od hudica.
<yang> ja dokler zivis v sloveniji nimas kaj dosti izbire
<idioterna> seveda jo imam
<idioterna> tako kot jo imam glede tega ali vozim skozi rdeco luc
<idioterna> lahko tudi gojim konopljo
<yang> ja no super ti kar vozi cez rdeco luc
<idioterna> i do.
<yang> saj ce bo kak avto pripeljal
<yang> bos ti nasrkal
<idioterna> avto pripelje tudi kadar imam zeleno luc
<idioterna> tako da ne vidim razloga, da bi se oziral na semafor.
<idioterna> popolnoma nobenega.
<yang> ce nobenga ni lahko zgoljufas
<idioterna> ja
<yang> pac pogledas levodesno  pa je
<idioterna> in ce imas zeleno ne mores jit, ce ni prosto
<idioterna> al pa te ubijejo
<yang> mah
<idioterna> a rabis video?
<idioterna> kako se ustavim pred zeleno lucjo, ker idiot dvotonski kup pleha pripelje mimo
<yang> pri zeleni je malo vecja verjetnost da lahko gres cez, seveda poa se mors za lastno varnost prepricat prvo, saj nikol ne ves kera budala je na cesti
<idioterna> in se dela neumnega?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> tako nekako
<yang> to j eisto kot ima pesec prednost na zebri, pa te slovenci vsi obvozijo
<idioterna> ampak vedet ne mores, tako da se moras vedno ustavit
<idioterna> pogledas ce je frej
<idioterna> in potem gres
<idioterna> ne gledas na semafor
<idioterna> nima smisla gledat na semafor
<yang> vcasih mors na zebri izsilit
<yang> jaz kar izsilim
<yang> naj bremza
<idioterna> enkrat pa en ne bo, pa se bos zbudu v klinicnem
<idioterna> al pa na zalah!
<yang> kaj bom jaz njega cakal ce je 50 metrov dalec
<idioterna> no, na zalah se ne zbudis
<idioterna> aja ti se, k verjames v postprocessing
<yang> http://jp.si/Welcome_back.jpg
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> to je dobr humor
<idioterna> budizem, zen in sintoizem so polni humorja
<idioterna> en je mal sick no
<idioterna> ampak vecina je kr ok
<sasa84> fanta, vidm, da mata hudo debato :)
<yang> sasa84: tko kot ponavadi
<idioterna> ma js sm jezn k se morjo moji sodelavci skrivat pred polcijo k pokadijo joint
<yang> idioterna: pa naj gredo na nizozemsko delat
<idioterna> uni k se nalivajo z viskijem se jim pa ni treba
<idioterna> yang: kaj pa ce bi su ti u savdsko arabijo
<yang> men tut sosed smrdi pod nos s konopljo
<idioterna> tam so prepovedane te reci
<idioterna> se bos mel super
<sasa84> lol
<idioterna> pa se druge reci so bolje urejene kot pri nas
<yang> ja sej
<idioterna> noben se ti ne bo zalizoval pred tabo na cesti
<yang> ni slabo, pa vec zena mas lahko
<sasa84> npr. sodstvo je tam kr hitro :P
<idioterna> nobena te ne bo premamljala z razkazovanjem gole kože
<sasa84> yang,več žena... dolžan si vse enako ljubit in jih vzdrževat...srečno! :)
<idioterna> tle pa nej poha kdor hoce
<yang> to pa drzi sasa84
<yang> sej ljubis vsako enako
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: (Linux) Deepin 2014 - See What`s New [Video, Screenshots]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/IgbF-zRxFaw/linux-deepin-2014-see-whats-new-video.html
<idioterna> ne smrdi niti 5% tolk kokr smrdi pivovarna union
<sasa84> yang,a tebe tud mot, če ma kšna mal prekratke hlačke, odprto majčko?
<yang> idioterna: tist filter od pivovarne pa vcas res smrdi
<yang> sasa84: ne, tok staromoden pa nism, nej ma, ce je bolj ekshibicionist, kar se mene tice, bi lahko tut nagi naokol hodili, ce ze mamo FKK plaze
<idioterna> kr na polno smrdi
<idioterna> sej nimamo fkk plaz :(
<yang> na hrvaskem
<sasa84> rovinj :D
<idioterna> ja, oni jih majo
<idioterna> k so katoliki
<yang> bla je FKK plaza tut na bazenu ilirija pred leti
<idioterna> pa verjamejo v vse zivo, tut to da ce nemci placajo, je ok da so nagi.
<yang> en del
<idioterna> je bla ja, sam se nis mogu kopat
<idioterna> in pol to ni nobena plaza
<yang> ne vem nisem bil tm
<idioterna> przit se na soncu je pa res butast
<yang> sej ti se pa na kolesu przis kaj je razlika
<idioterna> se ne, sm pod streho
<yang> ?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna mamo.. na debelem rtiču
<idioterna> mam celado pa kolesarske cote
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a tako za kopanje?
<idioterna> no sej js se kr not vrzem, pa nej mi pride kdo rect kej ce si upa
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kopajo se..uradno ni FKK .. so pa nagi!
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> uradno povsod ni fkk
<idioterna> ampak tm pod cerkvijo v piranu tut noben ne tezi
<idioterna> pa na drugi strani pod krizem v strunjanu pa
<idioterna> na severni obali v bohinju
<idioterna> pa na kolpi na enih koncih
<CrazyLemon> sam recimo lucija kamp proti sečovljam
<CrazyLemon> pa piše..NO FKK
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej ce ti kdo kej rece reces da ti je morski pes odgriznu kopalke in da ce si ze placal se ne bos valda zdej nehu kopat
<yang> hehe
<CrazyLemon> moje pravilo je če ima dobre joške mene fkk ne moti!
<yang> se spomnim
<yang> ko je enkrat prisel kit v koprski zaliv
<yang> mal se je zgubil
<idioterna> moje pravilo je da mene nic ne moti
<idioterna> kako se drugi oblacijo
<yang> in so opozarjali, ne priblizujte se mu, ker ne bo nasel nazaj ven, da ne bo nasedel, in seveda so se nasli pametni slovencki ki so mu sli na 50m s colnom in fotkat ga
<idioterna> v vecini severne nemcije, kjer folk ni tolk versko blazen, je cist normalno da se nag kopas po jezerih in rekah
<yang> ce zelis gledat kite, gres na norvesko
<yang> andeness
<yang> te pelejo z ladjo
<yang> in pride cisto blizu
<idioterna> ja al pa gres na internet pa v google napises whales pa kliknes images
<yang>  s sonarjem ga trofijo
<idioterna> ce rabs video loh tut youtube
<idioterna> ja humano lih ni to glede na to da s sluhom zaznava svojo okolico
<yang> ja
<yang> ne smejo prevec pogosto
<CrazyLemon> seveda ni humano če je kit
<zdobersek> kva cmo zj
<dz0ny> fuck sm mislu da je ze 23.00
<upd> :D
<sasa84> juhu zdobersek
<zdobersek> hej sa
<zdobersek> hej sasa84
<sasa84> https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t1.0-9/10481338_10203400477625434_4176555213086090609_n.jpg
<sasa84> oj dz0ny_
<CrazyLemon> brezveze se trudiš
<CrazyLemon> ni ga
<CrazyLemon> da faq freenode
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-11
<napsy_> dan
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> dan
<napsy_> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/mikey-usb-connector-charger-cable-booster-battery-bluetooth-locator-tools
<Pepelka13> MiKey- USB Connector, Charger Cable,Booster Battery, Bluetooth Locator, tools | Indiegogo
<Pepelka13> »All in just a SMART Key! Data Storage, Booster Battery Backup, Bluetooth Locator, Micro USB & Lightning Charger cable, USB Connector cable, Multitool..etc«
<zdobersek> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/z-napadom-diverzantov-jla-so-skrili-strelski-pohod-teritorialca/340652
<Pepelka13> Z "napadom diverzantov JLA" so skrili strelski pohod teritorialca :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka13> »Vročo vojno noč z 29. na 30. junij je v Ljubljani zaznamoval eden bolj tragičnih dogodkov slovenske osamosvojitvene vojne.«
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<napsy_> so, again with JLA
<zdobersek> a-gain
<zdobersek> Gorenak je kreten
<idioterna> obersturmgruppenfuhrer offensichtlich
<zdobersek> +1
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moSFlvxnbgk
<Pepelka13> Disney's Frozen "Let It Go" Sequence Performed by Idina Menzel - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Frozen is now available to own on Blu-ray & Digital HD. In this clip from Disney's "Frozen," Elsa, whose secret powers have just been revealed, flees Arendel...«
<idioterna> pick up, vinko
<idioterna> stop bugging me you stupi past
<idioterna> http://www.mladina.si/media/www/slike/2012/10/__610/tk1-gorenak.jpg
<sasa84> wiiii zdobersek
<zdobersek> sasa84: :>
<zdobersek> https://soundcloud.com/psychictype/pocketmonsters
<Pepelka13> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<sasa84> kako si mišek? ;)
<zdobersek> miskano :>
 * sasa84 postreže zdobersek s kavico
<zdobersek> sasa84: hvala!
<Sky[x]> men pa en shejk prosm :)
<slax0r> coffee coffee coffeeeeee
<sasa84> evo, še za slax0r eno šalčko ;)
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/drpaulmorgan/status/487330946312859649/photo/1
<Pepelka13> Twitter / drpaulmorgan: @Mervyn_Carter @Thought_Attack ...
<Pepelka13> »Connect with your friends &#8212; and other fascinating people. Get in-the-moment updates on the things that interest you. And watch events unfold, in real time, from every angle.«
<zdobersek> sasa84: ... ?
<sasa84> zdobersek,ja slax0r bi tud kofe
<CrazyLemon> idioterna :D
<zdobersek> sasa84: ne, zanima me glede linka od idioterna
<sasa84> čak d pogledam :)
<sasa84> ah zdobersek ... kofi more bit reeeeaaaallll :D
<sasa84> midva to veva ;)
<zdobersek> sasa84: bodi explicitna
<sasa84> zdej pa Å¡ibam...na kofe :D
<zdobersek> sasa84: homeopatija: y or n?
<sasa84> lej, če nekomu nuca...zakaj ne
<zdobersek> aha, ok.
<zdobersek> ok.
<zdobersek> k.
 * CrazyLemon misli da bo zdobersek kr vodo danes pil
<sasa84> 1x je blo nek na faxu je en sošolc nek bluzu...pa sem ga vprašala, v čem je aspirin bolj evangeljski od homeopatskih kaplc... pa mi ni znal odgovort
<sasa84> tko da... tako je moej mnenje zdobersek :)
<sasa84> poznam ljudi, k jim homeopatija ful nuca... sam da jim neki nuca a ne
<idioterna> aspirin ma farmakoloski ucinek
<sasa84> zdj pa Å¡ibam :)
<idioterna> homeopatske kaplce so pa voda.
<zdobersek> EVASIVE MANEUVERS
<idioterna> mislm da ona zlo tezko kej drugac pove
<zdobersek> o lej ga http://lkm.fri.uni-lj.si/xaigor/slo/vodainfo.htm
<Pepelka13> Voda shranjuje informacije - znanstveno dokazano
<idioterna> teologija temelji na tem da ljudje homeopatijo resno jemljejo
<idioterna> a spet kononenko :)
<idioterna> nej se on rajs umetne inteligence drzi
<dz0ny> lej men je mrzla voda polet dost blj vsec, ceprov se sam mulekule mal pocasneje gibljejo :>
<idioterna> ne verjamem ti!
<dz0ny> sej ni treba :D
<dz0ny> sam povem :>
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] sailor: Thunderbird težave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41872/#p41872
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 16°C @11.07.2014 10:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 87%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:19:17, Kulminacija: 11:05:29, Sončni zahod: 18:51:41
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 32min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> brr
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 21°C @11.07.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62% Veter: severozahodnik 1.7 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:28:06, Kulminacija: 11:11:38, Sončni zahod: 18:55:10
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 27min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> mmm
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Thunderbird težave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41873/#p41873
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Thunderbird težave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41874/#p41874
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Katastrofa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41875/#p41875
<dz0ny> .aptf libncurses.so.5
<jabuk> /usr/libx32/libncurses.so.5 > libx32ncurses5
<jabuk> /usr/lib/debug/libncurses.so.5 > libncurses5-dbg
<jabuk> /lib64/libncurses.so.5 > lib64ncurses5 [not amd64]
<jabuk> /lib32/libncurses.so.5 > lib32ncurses5 [not i386]
<jabuk> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libncurses.so.5 > libncurses5 [not i386]
<jabuk> /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libncurses.so.5 > libncurses5 [not amd64]
<dz0ny> joj ta multiarch
<zdobersek> http://maps.geotastic.org/rude/index.php
<Pepelka13> Maps | Vaguely Rude Places
<zdobersek> there be boobs in Algeria
<idioterna> http://1-media-cdn.foolz.us/ffuuka/board/a/image/1333/59/1333591237443.jpg
<CrazyLemon> boobs? where?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ALGERIA
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no boobs..just one two tit's
<CrazyLemon> and a bit of pee in liberia, a bum in sierra leone and a good old wankie in zimbabwe
<slax0r> moobs?
<CrazyLemon> tampon in reunion :D
<zdobersek> what a fuckin' child you are
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 5.km SV od POLHOVEGA GRADCA @11/07/2014 14:04:02  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.09+N,+14.37+E
<CrazyLemon> upd a trese?
<idioterna> nc ne cujem
<upd> ne nič se ni čutlo lol
<CrazyLemon> verjetno si Å¡e vedno v Å¡oku
<CrazyLemon> boš dojel čez nekaj minut
<CrazyLemon> :p
<upd> možno :)
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Need Microsoft Office on Ubuntu? Install the Official Web Apps  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/la3gttN8C3w/run-microsoft-office-web-apps-ubuntu-desktop
<idioterna> http://m.9gag.com/gag/aWZwGWK
<Pepelka13> I hope someday more people will see this - 9GAG
<Pepelka13> »I hope someday more people will see this - 9GAG has the best funny pics, GIFs, videos, memes, cute, wtf, geeky, cosplay photos on the web. We are your best source of happiness and awesomeness.«
<yang> http://jp.si/Die_Moderne_Hausfrau_von_Heute.mp4
<yang> Youtube porn https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcxzpvJjFjc
<Pepelka13> Porcupine Tree - Glass Arm Shattering [OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO] - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Music video for the song "Glass Arm Shattering" by "Porcupine Tree". Video made and owned by Lasse Hiole. He's made music videos for "Porcupine Tree" "Opeth"...«
<sasa84> pam pam pam
<CrazyLemon> http://sublimetexttips.com/giveaways/sublime-text-giveaway/
<Pepelka13> Sublime Text Giveaway
<Pepelka13> »Tired of seeing the Sublime Text registration popup?Enter now to win your very own FREE license for Sublime Text 3.(If you’ve already paid for your Sublime license, enter anyway and I’ll send you the full cost of your license if you win.)In addition, I’ll send you free tips to help you master Sublime Text. (I send 1-3 emails per week, and you can unsubscribe at any time.)«
<CrazyLemon> oziroma! refferal link http://sublimetexttips.com/giveaways/sublime-text-giveaway/?lucky=277826 :D
<Pepelka13> Sublime Text Giveaway
<Pepelka13> »Tired of seeing the Sublime Text registration popup?Enter now to win your very own FREE license for Sublime Text 3.(If you’ve already paid for your Sublime license, enter anyway and I’ll send you the full cost of your license if you win.)In addition, I’ll send you free tips to help you master Sublime Text. (I send 1-3 emails per week, and you can unsubscribe at any time.)«
<dz0ny> rofl rly
<dz0ny> to je zihr en scam
<zdobersek> seveda je, ce CrazyLemon linka
<CrazyLemon> hm.. a veš da sm komaj zdaj opazu da ni sublimetext page :D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<dz0ny> true story, jaz sem presel na linux ko je ven prišel sm2 :)
<zdobersek> sm2?
<CrazyLemon> http://sublimetexttips.com/create-and-open-github-gists-from-sublime-text/
<Pepelka13> Create and Open GitHub Gists from Sublime Text
<Pepelka13> »I use GitHub gists when I want to save a snippet of code for easy reuse, or to save readers of my Sublime Productivity ebook from having to retype code examples. Creating gists through GitHub s web interface is a bit of a pain, though.«
<dz0ny> Sublime Text 2
<dz0ny> zdej je ze 3 kake dve leti
<lynxlynxlynx> http://imgur.com/r/linux/elmpr58
<Pepelka13> Solved >> GNU/Linux unified logo <3 - Imgur
<Pepelka13> »The most viral images on the internet, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<yang> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/p526x296/10516626_1477016282536521_343545658286176814_n.jpg
<upd> a obstaja kak tool ki bi mi izrisal vse moje classe, in metode iz kje se klicejo in kam, oz. kako bi se temu reklo
<upd> sama struktura razredov me zajebava se mi zdi da imam 50% nepotrebne kode pa nimam pojma kako bi to rešil
<dz0ny> upd: odvisno od jezika
<dz0ny> rece se dependency graph
<upd> ok super bom poguglal
<upd> kako se pa drugače rešuje take probleme
<dz0ny> refactoring :)
<dz0ny> python ma fuckload orodij za isaknje dead kode
<dz0ny> delno lahko to testiraš z unit testi
<dz0ny> in code coverage
<upd> hm ok super sem našel http://qt-project.org/doc/qtcreator-2.6/creator-editor-refactoring.html za začetek bo
<Pepelka13> QtCreator : Refactoring | Documentation | Qt Project
<upd> toj pa tko če se sam učiš programirat, preveč malih projektov in tem nisem posvečal nobene pozornosti ko je pa velik kode so pa problemi
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTCWB7qPrlw
<Pepelka13> Big Train S1 Ep.1 - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Full Episode / Episódio Completo«
<yang> CrazyLemon: sriracho iscem ze po celi LJ
<yang> CrazyLemon: ocitno jo ima samo najvecji hipermarket, zaenkrat sem kkupil tabasco
<netkat> ej upd, al pa kak http://www.inf.usi.ch/phd/wettel/codecity.html , morda lahko tam kar kako hiso razstrelis in nepotrebna koda gre
<Pepelka13> CodeCity
<Pepelka13> »CodeCity«
<CrazyLemon> oh.. netkat speaks..js pa mislu da je to en spam bot :)
<upd> netkat, hudo bom probal
<netkat> CrazyLemon, ja sej spamam tle z bedarijami:)
<netkat> upd sm se zmer pr ctags, ne vem lih o.O
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-12
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2014/07/11/swich-wireless-charger/            swich on engadget!
<Pepelka13> Swich proves a wireless phone charger doesn't have to be an eyesore
<Pepelka13> »Wireless smartphone chargers have been around for quite sometime, but they usually forgo attractive aesthetics and any added functionality. Those who«
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, a ni to slovenski produkt ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] je ja..zato pa sm kopiral link :)
<Sky[x]> aha
<idioterna> sorry, ampak tole je eyesore.
<CrazyLemon> why..ne maraš ameriškega oreha?
<idioterna> ne maram neoklasicizma
<zdobersek> to cejo prodajat?
<Gregor3000> dobro juto. a kdo ve kaj to pomeni?:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7783729/ da strežnik dodeli ali vzame dostop navedenim IP
<Pepelka13> Ubuntu Pastebin
<Sky[x]> dovoli dostop tem IPjem
<Sky[x]> rangom*
<Sky[x]> sen tole dost slovenski IP rangi zgledajo :)
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYW5wrL7sw0
<Pepelka13> Suárez muerde a César Millán en video - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Luis Suarez (Uruguayan footballer) bites Branislav Ivanovic - 2014 FIFA World Cup El jugador uruguayo Luis Suárez muerde al servio Branislav Ivanovic«
<Gregor3000> a pa je to OK,ker jaz tega nisem dal v htaccess...
<CrazyLemon> a ne bi mogu bit najprej order allow, deny ?
<Gregor3000> ja eni so slovenski eni USA
<Gregor3000> sprašujem ker sem imel "incident" na strežniku...
<Gregor3000> pa zdej čistim malo in preverjam stvari
<yang> Gregor3000: zaporedje je pomembno in se je spreminjalo v novejsih verzijah apacheja http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/access.html
<Pepelka13> Access Control - Apache HTTP Server Version 2.2
<yang> preberi si da bos razumel tam
<yang> pa ce imas virtualhost se tole preber http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/sections.html
<Pepelka13> Configuration Sections - Apache HTTP Server Version 2.2
<yang> kot vidim imas ti php od wordpressa
<yang> in iz njega zgleda, kot da je vsem tistim subnetom dovoljen dostop (kot da bi bili od ene drzave) za ostale pa je blokiran dostop
<Gregor3000> samo dostop do česa? do spletne strani? ali datotek?
<yang> glede na datoteko bi sklepal do "wp-login" web admin interfejsa
<Gregor3000> ok kaj se je zgodilo v enem od pluginov (ki je bil opuščen dva emseca nazaj in nek nov narejen) se je pojavila datoteka .php kjer je bila skripta, ki je spamala iz strežnika. odstranil sem dodatek in pobrisal datoteko. zdaj je kot kaže (vsaj zaenkrat) v redu. potem sem šel kontorlirat te datoteke in najdem tole, kar pa nisem jaz dal noter..
<yang> ampak prasaj v #wordpress
<Gregor3000> ja wp- login pa nima noben se za dotikat razen mene. ker stran nima logina za uporabnike
<yang> ja
<yang> mislim access do "logina"
<Gregor3000> so pares ti IP precej iz slovenije. ciciban mail ene firme...
<yang> da se sploh pojavi
<yang> preko web sttrani
<yang> torej www.xxx.yyy/wp-admin
<Gregor3000> a login da se pojavi?
<Gregor3000> ja sej to se jim nima kaj pojavljat...
<Gregor3000> to se lahko samo meni pojavi, ke rostali tega ne potrebujejo.
<yang> no saj mislim da ta datoteka to omejuje, sicer pa dokler downloadas free wordpress template, lahko vsebujejo zlonamerno kodo
<yang> ali pa plugine
<Gregor3000> aha torej navedeni IP so varni in jim to dovoljuje ostalim pa ne. ja sej res tako piše na oni spletni strani
<yang> tako sklepam
<Gregor3000> ja tema je free, samo ni v celoti dostopna in ima omejitve (pa malo reklame moram delat za njih), sicer je plačljiva.ampak ok. tu je zgleda bil problem plugin ki so ga enostavno nehali razvijat. samo vem kdo je kriv, ker če bi se delal update bi dobili obvestilo da je treba presedlati na nov plugin , ke rje stari opuščen.
<Gregor3000> ok potem je ta htaccess načeloma ok. verjetno so admini to dodali
<Gregor3000> aha neke firme doo. ki se ukvarjajo s telekomunikacijami so to. slovenske. v glavnem to.
<Gregor3000> ok bom lažje spal zvečer.
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 20°C @12.07.2014 10:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 72%  zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:23:59, Kulminacija: 11:08:35, Sončni zahod: 18:53:12
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 29min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> ahoy sailors
<dz0ny> sailors on a sinkin ship?
<idioterna> it's good to be a rat
<zdobersek> a je kle tud volilni molk?
<CrazyLemon> it is
<idioterna> molilni volk
<CrazyLemon> maan tale @media sux.. dam max-device-width pa mi upošteva za čist vse widthe
<yang> zdobersek: sem dobil kopijo DELO
<yang> DELA
<yang> imam fotko na naslovnici in v rubriki
<CrazyLemon> in nisi dobil plačano.. kudos!
<yang> kdo pravi da nisem ;)
<yang> mislim da je razlika al dobis placano za nek spletni portal al pa ti objavijo v glavnem cajtngu
<yang> dobil sem akreditacijo in naslednje leto jo bom  prav tako
<yang> za nekoga ki se ne bavi profesionalno s fotografijo je to kar OK
<yang> tja pridejo fotografi z 10k EUR vredno opremo
<yang> S tem, da jaz nikogar na DELU ne poznam, da bi me zato not vmestili
<upd_> jaz ne razumem kaj si dobil ?
<zdobersek> yang: .plosk
<yang> CrazyLemon je malo privoscljiv - nisi dobil placano
<yang> CrazyLemon: a ti vse v denarju vrednostis ?
<yang> Od marsikaterega fotografa sem slisal, da mu veliko pomeni ce sodeluje na raznih razstavah ali natecajih - BREZPLACNO
<yang> fotografa ali umetnika - nima veze
<yang> Jaz si lahko privoscim, da tudi kaj brezplacno objavim, ker se ne bavim s tem profesionalno, profesionalni umetniki ki pa od objave umetniskih del zivijo, pa vecinoma neradi zastonj promovirajo svoja dela
<zdobersek> ocitno jih nisi vprasal, za koliko racunajo dve fotografiji v najvecjem tiskanem mediju v Sloveniji
<yang> Ce bi jih prasal, mi najverjetneje ne bi objavili, saj imajo zadosti drugih
<yang> Ta ki je bila uradna fotografinja, je dobila placano, ce ne s strani DELA pa s strani organizatorja koncertov
<yang> pa tudi to ni nujno, morda so se zmenili, da bo delala brezplacno
<yang> Blo je se enih 5 fotografov z opremo po 10k in njihovih fotk nisem nikjer zasledil
<yang> lahk da fotografirajo cisto zase
<zdobersek> glavno, da imajo od tebe profit
<yang> ma ne vem kaksen profit naj bi imeli
<yang> mislim da niso vse fotke placane
<yang> moj oce ma kdaj intervju cez dve strani, pa mu tudi ne dajo honorarja
<yang> to je bolj fama, da vsi dobijo neki placano, verjetno samo tisti ki so pogodbeniki z mediji
<lynxlynxlynx> čaki, on je izvedel intervju?
<yang> aja, ne un k ga intervjuva je itak zaposlen pri mediju
<yang> un pac dobi placo verjetno
<lynxlynxlynx> valda
<yang> al pa morda honorar za prispevek
<lynxlynxlynx> da bi ti plačevali kot intervjujancu je pa res farfetched
<yang> ampak v tujini tudi intervjuvancevm placajo
<yang> od neke zvezde, ne bom dobil intervjuja brezplacno
<yang> ne bos
<yang> sploh ce je nekdo ful popularen, da bi ga 100 medijev rado intervjuvalo
<yang> kot nevem, razni teniski igralci al pa razni top sportniki, filmski igralci in podobno
<yang> tej ki pisejo clanke so ponavadi zaposleni (redno ali honorarno)
<lynxlynxlynx> valda
<yang> s to punco ki je napisala recenzijo koncertov imajo honorarno pogodbo, jaz pa sem ji sel na roko, da je lahko uporabila moje fotke brezplacno, ne bom ji jaz odziral zasluzka
<yang> ker tudi sama pravi, da ne dobi ful placano za nek prispevek, pa od tega nekako proba ziveti
<yang> ce bi ona pisala kje v tujini, bi kar imela vsaj neko redno placo na neki reviji recimo
<yang> sigurno vec kot pri nas dobi
<lynxlynxlynx> odvisno, spet poenostavljaš
<yang> lahko bi delal freelance reportaze v tujini
<yang> delala
<yang> ce bi jo seveda zeleli objavljati
<yang> verjetno je se dosti drugih pripravljenih delati isto zastonj
<yang> ampak ne vem napises 10 reportaz zastonj, potem pa gres tja in reces "ali bi me sedaj zaposlili, ce ne redno pa vsaj honorarno" in morda te
<yang> tukaj pri nas je pa folk raje doma, kot da bi nekaj se pomujal pa zastonj naredil, raje vse 4 od sebe, pa vse fuzbal tekme gleda
<yang> sploh v casih, ko je malo vecja recesija, se mors nekako prebit naprej, pa kaksno stvar nardit pro-bono, vsaj na zacetku
<yang> jst delam 3 sihte
<yang> idioterna 2
<lynxlynxlynx> se strinjam, da je kar nekaj takih, ki pričakujejo vse na pladnju
<yang> ja ampak taki pol pravjo "ni nobenga dela, zastonj tut ne bom nic naredil"
<yang> in pol so kar doma
<lynxlynxlynx> v družbi jih sicer praktično nimam, ampak se vidi na naših razgovorih
<Sky[x]> yang, dokler ne dojames da za ucenje redko kdo danes se placa :)
<yang> no jaz poznam take ljudi
<Sky[x]> potem ne delas nic :)
<yang> Sky[x]: men so placali tut ucenje v eni firmi
<yang> ker so hotli da se naucim neke tehnologije
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, ko si enkrat not
<Sky[x]> yang: sej eni se placajo samo redko kdaj
<lynxlynxlynx> za osnovi prag dosežt je drugo
<yang> Sky[x]: zdaj pa morda vedno manj, ker se spara, in placajo nekoga, ki ze pozna tehnologijo
<yang> lynxlynxlynx: EBM je odlicen projekt, in veliko je volunterizma, ce bi vsi ki sodelujejo zeleli placilo, ne bi prisli skozi financno...
<yang> isto npr. FSF ali karkoli nek ORG pac
<yang> veliko jih prispeva "ob delu"
<yang> ker imajo interes in vidijo neko dobrobit v projektu
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<yang> V bistvu je FSF staff-a samo cca. 10-15 ljudi zaposlenih v Bostonu, tistih ki spremljajo projekt pa okoli 100.000 prijavljenih na mailing llisto
<lynxlynxlynx> sej je vsak skupinski hobi v osnovi prostovoljske narave
<yang> konec koncev tudi poglej do kje se je razvila Wikipedia kmalu bo 5. miljonti clanek, in nihce ne dobi nicesar placano, nekateri po cele ure dnevno prispevajo
<lynxlynxlynx> glej gasilce, grs
<yang> imajo neki tehnicnega osebja okol 50-70 ljudi zaposlenih
<yang> alpa gasilci ja
<yang> tej so se bolj pogumni, dejansko reskirajo zivljenje
<yang> kot prostovoljci
<yang> mam ene par "kolegov" ki vedno pravjo "Ja za minimalno placo se pa jaz ne bom zjutraj zbujal ob 8. uri" raje gledam v luft in vlecem socialo
<yang> s tako percepcijo so zdaj ze priblizno 5 let brezposelni
<yang> sli so na par intervjujev in ko je debata nanesla na placo so vedno rekli "Ejga, za minimalca pa ne bom pri vas delal"
<yang> Morda vlecejo denar od kod drugod in se bojijo povedat
<yang> Poznam tudi drugacne, ki bi delali za minimalca, ce bi le imeli moznost dobiti neko delo
<idioterna> ce bi kaj znali delat bi jim jaz dal delo
<yang> hm, mislis v zemanti ?
<yang> tm rabte bolj tehnoloski kader, takih strokovnjakov ni veliko
<dz0ny> yang: a si vidu tzadnjic oglas za cistilko/programerja :D?
<yang> hehe ne
<lynxlynxlynx> na faksu
<yang> verjetno je tut kaksen programer, ki je malo obseden s cistoco in bi dobili primernega kandidata ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> pomoje je bil prirejen razpis al pa slaba šala (hočejo nekoga, ki ne bo izklapljal kablov med pucanjem)
<yang> hehe
<yang> ja
<yang> dobra
<yang> cistilke so posebna sorta, vcasih mal diskutiram z njimi :)
<yang> so kar pridne, to je pa res fizicno zahtevno delo, pa za tako placo...
<yang> npr. v Nemciji so smetarji zelo dobro placani
<yang> bolj kot kaksni v pisarnah
<yang> ker dobijo dodatek na delo v zahtevnih pogojih (mraz, dez)
<yang> tukaj pri nas pa tako delo ni cenjeno
<yang> bili so neki dokumentarci po nemski TV, koliko zasluzijo, zneska si sicer nisem zapomnil
<yang> ampak ni minimalna placa, kot pri nas
<lynxlynxlynx> smetarji so tud pri nas v redu plačani
<yang> to ne vem, enkrat je en rekel da ima minimalca
<yang> pa se to mu odzira adecoo 10% ker je bil preko njih pogodbeno vezan
<yang> je blo pol na tedniku
<yang> Jst mislim da si snazilke in smetarji zasluzijo vec od minimalne place
<yang> resda ne rabis nobene sole
<yang> ampak tega ne more delat vsak
<yang> vcasih snazilka za koga rece, kaksen sekret pusti, vcasih pravijo, da bolj kot je elegantno oblecen, manj je pripravljen prijeti za krtacko in pocistiti drek za sabo
<yang> Enkrat sem bil v enem hotelu , ko sploh ni bio krtacke za drek spucat
<yang> je zgleda bila dolznost cistilke, da je drek cistila za vsemi gosti
<yang> bil je res imeniten hotel in morda se jim je zdelo neugledno, da bi bile krtacke po kopalnicah
<idioterna> ti pa tut vse verjames uradnim medijem
<yang> ja to vedno pravis
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] sailor: UBUNTU/Zorin 6 pomoč v Ljubljani ?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41876/#p41876
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kle ? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: shoot
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek how good are you with css and radios?!?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: not as good as with bike
<CrazyLemon> so not good at all
<lynxlynxlynx> radios, a to je kak balkanski os, ki dejansko dela?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: na PV me prej dobis :)
<zdobersek> a cmo dat opozorilo o molilnem volku v topic?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: sam nalimi si listek, "Danes ne smem bit siten troll!", pa bo zadostovalo.
<zdobersek> sej nisem nikol siten.
<CrazyLemon> right
<lynxlynxlynx> pa sej velja samo za stranke in njihove funkcionarje
<maxipin> Živjo
<maxipin> A ima kdo od vas slučajno default sources.list za ubuntu 14.04?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7785432/
<Pepelka13> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> maxipin ^
<maxipin> Hvala ti!
<CrazyLemon> np
<zdobersek> tnx CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> yw zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> noben checkbox ni viden..ffs
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] SilentStorm7: Re: Zorin OS (bazira na Ubuntuju)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41877/#p41877
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: you da real mvp
<Sky[x]> fun
<Sky[x]> testiram en ekran k ma 3440 x 1440 :)
<Sky[x]> in to celo dela se na mojem jabcku :D
<zdobersek> dz0ny: The International?
<yang> kdaj je finalna tekma nogometa
<yang> danes igrajo kaj ?
<zdobersek> yang: danes je za tretje mesto
<zdobersek> ob desetih
<zdobersek> BRA - NED
<CrazyLemon> go ned
<yang> ok
<yang> bom se "potrudil" gledat danes in jutri
<yang> finale je vedno zanimiv
<yang> Mogoce bodo Svabi zmagal
<yang> https://www.google.com/search?q=bundesliga+haircut&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Pepelka13> bundesliga haircut - Google Search
<idioterna> fuzbal? zanimiv?
<idioterna> v getu nekaj mocnega kadite.
<yang> ja nevem kaj sosed kadi, sam smrdi k svina
<yang> lah je kaj mocnga al pa mal manj mocnga
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQBk4HSS1Kg
<Pepelka13> The Craziest Hairstyles In the Bundesliga - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Mullets, moptops and mohawks - the Bundesliga has seen plenty of hair-raising hairstyles over the years. Enjoy this special collection of some of the league'...«
<idioterna> zihr ne smrdi tok k tvoj server.
<idioterna> pa ropota tut manj
<yang> nimam serverjev doma
<yang> so preglasni
<zdobersek> #fwp
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/t1.0-9/p235x350/10500415_877734195580926_4738988261815007251_n.jpg
<zdobersek> kewl
<zdobersek> 8kkm ze mam letos
<zdobersek> 7kkm to go
<CrazyLemon> pa ti si nonstop na kolesu je bela cesta
<yang> tocno, piva v hladinik...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: torek, sreda, cetrtek nisem bil sploh!
<zdobersek> ta teden ne bo niti 300km
<zdobersek> po-fucken'-raz
<CrazyLemon> js pa niti 2k nimam
<CrazyLemon> v tem mesecu sam 150km
<zdobersek> 25. zopet odoh od doma, ne bo pet dni nic
<yang> pa bele bavarske klobase...
<CrazyLemon> tf2 ma nove mape
<CrazyLemon> oz novi mapi
<yang> idioterna: fuzbal je bolj brezveze, ampak je za malenkost bolj zanimiv od kolesarskega prenosa, kjer samo noge vrtijo cel cajt
<CrazyLemon> to ni res
<CrazyLemon> fuzbal je sam 90min..kolesarjenje je pa od 3-5h
<CrazyLemon> kar pomeni 3-5h zabave!
<yang> ojej
<yang> mucenja hocs rect
<CrazyLemon> to je dobro mucenje.. ce bi kolesaru bi to vedu :)
<zdobersek> sej ne kolesaris ti
<yang> no sej ljudje majo razlicna zanimanja, mojemu sosedu veliko pomeni ce gre lahko v nemcijo gledat rallye, da vidi kako avto pripizdi izza ovinka za 3 sekunde
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš..spet ne razumeš
<CrazyLemon> ni samo da avto pripizdi
<CrazyLemon> ampak možnost da te taisti avto lahko tudi pobere
<CrazyLemon> to je tist fun factor
<yang> ne
<yang> ne more te
<zdobersek> priceless
<yang> ker je vse zagrajeno
<CrazyLemon> yang pol ni rally
<yang> ne smes ob progi vec stati je bilo prevec nesrec
<yang> mas ljudi ki te usmerjajo na prizorisca
<yang> on gre vsako leto na rally
<yang> pa ni neumen tip drgac sam obseden mal s tem, k je bil vide prvak jugoslavije
<yang> vice prvak
<CrazyLemon> prav imaš
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrHkoXH-Y-w
<Pepelka13> rally saturnus 2014 - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »rally saturnus 2014. HP 06 METNAJ 2 na koncu pa še slika iz prve vožnje, ki je bila prekinjena«
<CrazyLemon> je zagrajeno
<yang> ma pusti ti saturnus
<yang> jaz ti o WRC go vorim
<CrazyLemon> wrc pa ograje?
<CrazyLemon> haha
<yang> saturnus je za te, ki nimajo dnarja da bi na wrcju dirkal
<CrazyLemon> nehaj no :)
<CrazyLemon> tko kot jih saturnus nima..jih tudi wrc ne
<yang> saj ni ograj povsod
<yang> amapk ne smes iz do ceste
<yang> vcasih so kar ob cestah stali
<yang> v afriki so jih tepli z palcami da so se odmaknil
<yang> ce prleti avto 150 vate direkt razbije mnozigo kt kegle
<yang> mnozico
<yang> sej je par posnetkov nesrec
<yang> nc grem jst gledat tole tekmo dalje
<yang> za koga nvaijate ?
<yang> men je vseeno ampak recimo da naj nizozemci zmagajo
<CrazyLemon> yang http://youtu.be/cNDBnMbBJFs?t=5m14s
<Pepelka13> WRC 2014 - Rally Poland Review (Eng) 7/13 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> povej mi
<Pepelka13> »71st Lotos Rally Poland Review 27-29 june 2014 Round 7 of 13. tags:_________________________________________________ SEBASTIEN OGIER, JARI-MATTI LATVALA, AND...«
<CrazyLemon> kje so ograje
<CrazyLemon> in tu je hitrost dosti višja kot 150
<CrazyLemon> ko bodo na wrcju ograje..bodo na kolesarskih dirkah dirkali s poganjalčki :)
<dz0ny> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152140783740872&set=vb.107068640871&type=2&theater
<Pepelka13> Mustang 87.7 | Facebook
<Pepelka13> »HA! ~ You're doing it wrong!!«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny haha
<CrazyLemon> bra 0 : 1 ned
<dz0ny> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/07/12/sports/worldcup/world-cup-third-place-brazil-vs-netherlands.html?ref=worldcup&_r=0
<dz0ny> 0 : 2
<yang> kok casa traja polcas - 15 min. ?
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> go to bed
<yang> pr kosarki je 15 min
<yang> al 10
<yang> ne vem tocn
<zdobersek> :>
<yang> nikol ne spremlam tega
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Shirane: Velikost ikon v mapi!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41878/#p41878
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Velikost ikon v mapi!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41879/#p41879
<CrazyLemon> incoming http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Shirane: Re: Velikost ikon v mapi!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41880/#p41880
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zdnet.com/m-cam-casts-doubts-on-microsofts-android-patent-portfolio-7000031509/
<Pepelka13> M-Cam casts doubts on Microsoft's Android patent portfolio | ZDNet
<Pepelka13> »China revealed exactly what patents Microsoft has in its Android patent portfolio. After examining these patents, M-Cam doubts the validity of many of Microsoft's Android claims.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a vas ze kaj zaliva?
<dz0ny> k pr nas je cel dan
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny malo :)
<CrazyLemon> naah..zdaj je začelo
<CrazyLemon> 30min nazaj
<CrazyLemon> čez dan je bilo pa sonce
<dz0ny> ln
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Velikost ikon v mapi!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41881/#p41881
<upd> a je kdo kaj delal z grafi kdaj
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Shirane: Re: Velikost ikon v mapi!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41882/#p41882
<yang> upd: meni delajo grafe skripte, ampak bolj za performance
<yang> ti mislis verjetno vnos podatkov
<upd> ja http://www.advsofteng.com/doc/cdcppdoc/images/trackfinance_qt.png
<upd> to delam
<yang> aha, zanimivo
<upd> ne najdem nobenga vodiča
<upd> ubistvu sploh ne vem kaj naj googlam
<yang> hm
<yang> a mas v bazi to Mysql ?
<yang> podatke
<upd> ne dobim s spletne strani
<upd> sej to je fora, use se na neki nanaša mysql excel, jaz rabim samo kako se pravilno x,y vrednosti vnaša
<yang> ja
<upd> zdej imam neko funkcijo mapping se mi zdi oz. preslikavo, pa pol vržem v en range
<yang> nevem grafe v excelu so nas ucili v srednji soli delat
<upd> da mi lepo izriše ampak se mi zdi kakšen scale na y osi bolj primeren
<yang> morda vprasaj se na ##linux kanalu
<upd> ja jaz rabim programsko to naredit c++
<upd> ne vem če bojo tam kaj pametnega povedal ni glih linux :d
<yang> potem pa vprasaj na #windows
<yang> tukaj ti bodo tezko svetovali ce ni linux
<upd> hočem povedat da ni linux al pa win. problem to ampak bolj programski
<idioterna> yang: js nism se nkol gledu nobenga kolesarskega whatever
<yang> aja
<yang> sem mislu da redno gledas tour-e
<yang> glede na to, da se s tem ukvarjas
<idioterna> ja, kot velik drugih reci si tut to narobe mislu
<idioterna> butast se mi zdi gledat sport
<idioterna> i don't see the point
<yang> ja sej men isto, no kaksno atletiko rad gledam
<upd> +1
<yang> tist je skoz neki drucga
<yang> ce bi skoz samo tek prenasal bi blo dolgcas
<yang> vec stvari naenkrat prenasajo tko da je zanimivo
<yang> drugo pa res skorajda nic ne gledam sporta
<idioterna> tut atletike ne razumem
<idioterna> mislm gledanja atletike
<idioterna> to se dela, ne gleda
<yang> idioterna: ne bos verjel, eni tud sportske novosti berejo
<yang> to je casopis
<idioterna> sej sm ti vceri povedu
<idioterna> the majority is dumb.
<yang> sej je zanimiv gledat navade ljudi, delajo se pametne potem si pa kupijo slovenske novice al pa sportske novosti :)
<yang> al pa lady
<yang> slovenske novice so najbolj bran slovenski cajtng
<yang> prvih 5 strani je sama kronika
<yang> pol priblizno ves o cem razmislja povprecen slovenc
<yang> kdo je zmagu v fuzbalu
#ubuntu-si 2014-07-13
<idioterna> yang: js nicesar od tega ne berem niti pri zobozdravniku
<idioterna> k ma tam kup tega
<idioterna> na sreco nikol ne cakam vec kot 5 minut
<yang> ja, k hods k privat zobarju
<idioterna> bi hodu k javnemu, ce bi blo vzdrzno
<idioterna> ce dobis dobrega, je kul
<idioterna> ce dobis slabega je pa crap
<idioterna> no pa tut to je da ma moj vrhunsko opremo in ze 5 let nism rabu injekcije
<Sky[x]> lp
<idioterna> ker ma neke laserske naprave in vrta tko da nic ne boli
<Sky[x]> iff nice :D
<Sky[x]> uf*
<Sky[x]> idioterna, kater pa je to ce smem vprasati ?
<yang> jst nikol nisem prejel inekcije pr zobarju
<yang> sem navajen tisto "pikanje" zdrzat
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/matmohoric/status/487892916191637504/photo/1
<Pepelka13> Twitter / matmohoric: That was a fast descent yesterday ...
<Pepelka13> »Connect with your friends &#8212; and other fascinating people. Get in-the-moment updates on the things that interest you. And watch events unfold, in real time, from every angle.«
<idioterna> yang: prevec skrbis za zobe
<yang> idioterna: jst hodim k javnemu, pa ma tut moderno ordinacijo
<idioterna> js sem hodu k javnemu, pa mi je unicu 3 zobe
<idioterna> zdaj pa ne hodim vec
<yang> idioterna: sicer me naroci samo enkrat letno
<yang> zasebni so res dragi
<idioterna> ma kaj pa vem
<idioterna> men se ne zdijo
<yang> zadnic sem mu reku da me en zob boli in je reku "po ortopanu je vse ok videt" a jebiga, zdaj tezko grizem na uni strani, bom mogu zgleda privat it
<idioterna> okol 50 mi racuna za zob
<yang> mam tut eno privatno, kot backup
<idioterna> okol 600 mi je racunal za une keramicne fake zobe
<yang> ja to je podobno kot ostali racunajo
<idioterna> pa so po 5 letih ko novi
<idioterna> najrajs bi mel vse take!
<yang> vec sladkarij jej
<CrazyLemon> pa mej!
<idioterna> ne morm, prav da to ni prov da bi zdrave zobe ven pulu pa keramicne not sraufal
<CrazyLemon> meh.. a to tudi kao obstaja - pošten zobar? :D
<yang> hehe
<yang> CrazyLemon: javni zobarji edin
<idioterna> ja mislm moj je cist posten
<idioterna> ampak je pa dost obseden z estetiko in pol mu moram vsakic posebej rect da mi je vseen kako zgledam
<idioterna> da sam ne bi rad mel tezav z zobmi
<yang> idioterna: mogoce ti zeli nardim hollywoodski nasmeh
<idioterna> ja, on bi rad to
<idioterna> ampak jaz ga ze mam
<idioterna> samo on ne razume da jaz nocm bit brad pitt al pa johnny depp, sm cist zadovoln s tem da sm rade serbedzija.
<yang> hehe
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 18°C @13.07.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 81%  oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:24:52, Kulminacija: 11:08:43, Sončni zahod: 18:52:33
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 27min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<Sky[x]> mrz je v lj ampak prav pase :)
<yang> ja
<Sky[x]> zanimiva ideja kako naredit sstem za vztopnice :)
<Sky[x]> http://www.reddit.com/r/PHP/comments/2ajwc9/architecting_highdemand_event_ticket_sales/civz513
<Pepelka13> sponnonz comments on Architecting high-demand event ticket sales
<Pepelka13> »I love this idea. Its a great challenge to how do you build a system like this. I think I can see more than 1 challenge here. If you system shows an...«
<CrazyLemon> kako dodaš label na githubu ko ustvariš issue?
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-28282323
<Pepelka13> BBC News - Assisted dying: Desmond Tutu signals support
<Pepelka13> »The retired Anglican Archbishop of South Africa Desmond Tutu says he "reveres the sanctity of life" but supports assisted dying.«
<idioterna> progressive churchmen stepping over
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://twitter.com/matmohoric/status/487892916191637504/photo/1        what say you
<Pepelka13> Twitter / matmohoric: That was a fast descent yesterday ...
<Pepelka13> »Connect with your friends &#8212; and other fascinating people. Get in-the-moment updates on the things that interest you. And watch events unfold, in real time, from every angle.«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sheesh
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mislim rect, not impressed
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<zdobersek> !volim sasa84
<sasa84> juhuuuu zdobersek mišek moj
<sasa84> oh zdobersek, ljubim tvoje kršenje volilnega molka!!!
<zdobersek> mi bos posodila imuniteto? :>
<sasa84> se razume ;)
<yang> Kje ste volilci in volilka/"voljena"
<idioterna> ja jsm ze volu
<idioterna> sploh ne vem kaksni cudni casi so to
<idioterna> namest komunisticne partije so kr eni cudni
<idioterna> slovenska domobranska stranka pa levelone al dlink al neki tacga
<yang> Cudno, da ti volis
<idioterna> js vedno volim
<yang> tist, ki voli se ima vsaj pravico potem vsajat
<yang> tist ki ne voli, je bolje da je tiho
<idioterna> to ni res
<idioterna> pravica do vsajanja je vsem zagotovljena z ustavo
<yang> :)
<idioterna> jasno, pravica do ignoriranja taksnih ki se vsajajo je tudi.
<yang> ze ampak ce ne hodis volt, potem se ne mors prtozvat cez rezultat, pejt volt pa bod pol nezadovoln
<yang> sej pojma nimak kaksen rezultat bo, ampak ok ne sme se krsit molilnega volka do 19h
<idioterna> komot se prtozujes tut ce ne volis
<yang> to je brezveze
<yang> vsak ima moznost oddati svoj glas
<zdobersek> en sam glas ne bi kej dost spremenil
<zdobersek> sploh pa ne bi spremenil ustavne pravice do vsajanja
<yang> zdobersek: ce bi vseh tistih nevem 20% ki ne volijo , volili bi se dosti spremenilo, v svici so referendumi zakonsko obvezni
<yang> volilna udelezba tam je zelo visoka
<yang> ker dejansko politiki krojijo usodo naroda potem
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/t1.0-9/10553496_751531324889327_581448544048283862_n.jpg
<yang> Zu-Ka-To a ni to ena voditeljica ?
<zdobersek> ZIKATO
<zdobersek> !g Ban Ki-moon
<Pepelka13> Slike za poizvedbo Ban Ki-moon Ban Ki-moon
<yang> hehe
<yang>  /mode +b ki-moon*!*@*
<sasa84> yang,arika-arika :D
<yang> zaprli so TPBjevca
<sasa84> na Å¡vedskem?
<yang> zgleda
<zdobersek> tazadnjega?
<yang> http://thepiratebay.se/
<Pepelka13> Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent site
<Pepelka13> »Download music, movies, games, software and much more. The Pirate Bay is the galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent site.«
<zdobersek> ohjej
<zdobersek> tadva sta pa ze ja vec odavno v zaporu
<zdobersek> Sunde je se na evropskih volitvah kandidiral
<yang> me prav zanima kok bodo nasi pirati dobil %
<zdobersek> sasa84: :'| http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2014/07/ko_bo_kava_postala_prestiz.aspx
<Pepelka13> Ko bo kava postala prestiž | Svet - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka13> »Podnebne spremembe in nevzdržni vzorci porabe vode vodijo v eksponentno podražitev najosnovnejših prehrambnih izdelkov.«
<sasa84> zdobersek,ne skrbet..si bova nrdila zalogo
<zdobersek> awyiss
<yang> heh me prav zanima ce kdo goji kavo za foro v SLO
<yang> men recimo banana pa chiliji kar uspevajo
<yang> niso gllih za nase podnebje
<idioterna> ja no dobr v getu mate itak cist drugo klimo
<idioterna> k mogadisu
<yang> ampak tam na primorskem rase vse zivo, kiviji, breskve, kakiji, mandarine
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> od gorecih avtomobilov more bit kr toplo
<yang> heh ne vem kje si ti prebral da je kle gorel avto, to je blo res morda 1x v 10 letih, lahko je bil samovzig
<yang> jst se ne spomnim kaksnega velkega kriminala v tem naselju, ne vem ce je sploh kako naselje da bi blo geto v Ljubljani, se Fuzine so cit ne-geto
<yang> sem pa slisal da so lopovi tam nakoncu polja doma
<yang> ni glih tko kt v NYC, ce si belc, da ne hodis v Bronx pa Harlem, takih naselij ni pri nas
<yang> tist je geto
<sasa84> yang,pr nas smo mel breskve, kaki, nektarine... clo lubenico :P
<yang> aja
<yang> lubenica zraste clo
<yang> to je pa kr, tropsko podnebje skor :)
<sasa84> mhm... tiste mini lubenice
<yang> kaj pa tist zled, a ni unicil vsega ?
<sasa84> sam tko...se ti ne splača gojit lubenice :)
<sasa84> žled je mal breskev polomu ja
<sasa84> uf, kosilo
<sasa84> bbl
<yang> breskve so ocitno malo bolj odporne na mraz
<sasa84> sej so drevesa tud mal "prevzgojena", da prežvijo zimo
<yang> medtem ko recimo chili je precej obcutljiv na nizke temperature
<yang> cim gre pod 15 je ze slabo zanga
 * CrazyLemon je vidu že tamlade čilije
<yang> sasa84: moji na novo posajeno ciliji rastejo ko nori, danes jih je se 5 ven poigledalo iz zemlje
<yang> vceri so bli samo stirje, danes 9
<yang> a teb so ze kej rodili CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> yang jp..čez dober teden bodo prvi rdeči že pripravljeni za pokušino :)
<yang> kul
<yang> nevem pr men se cvetovi susijo potem
<yang> usi pridejo pomoje
<yang> je cvetelo pa odpadlo
<yang> baje zarad tacga vremena k je skoz bil dez
<yang> pa pridejo usi
<yang> sicer s temi, k so zdej pokukal iz zemlje ne bo verjetno nic, ker je mal pozno, ne vem ce bodo prezimli
<CrazyLemon> v stanovanju imas usi ?
<yang> ja
<yang> pridejo usi gor
<yang> skoz balkon
<CrazyLemon> svasta :)
<yang> neki sem jih mehanicno spucal z rastlin
<yang> ampak ne pomaga
<yang> morm strup nabavt
<CrazyLemon> moja čilija sta že slaba dva mesca zunaj.. pa sta super
<yang> ja
<CrazyLemon> pa zadnji teden je bil ves čas dež
<yang> eni moji so brez usi, une k sem v bauhausu kupil pa majo vsi usi
<yang> tko da zdej
<yang> jih mam kar loceno raje
<yang> da se ne bodo ta dobri kaj nalezli
<yang> ne vem jst se ne spoznam tok na vrtnarjenje, baje pridejo usi ce je vlazno al pa ce prevec zalivas
<yang> nimam vrta
<yang> da bi jih posadil na prosto
<yang> pa tut vprasanje kako bi se obneslo, ker je zdej npr. cel teden dezevalo
<idioterna> yang: a ne gorijo avti vsak dan pr vas?
<idioterna> ne vem jsm slisu da mate tok priseljencev da si stari ljudje sploh ne upajo vozit
<yang> ma daj idioterna ne pretiravaj in ne provociraj, nisem se videl da bi avto gorel tu, vcasih kak alarm slisim, ko treska
<idioterna> k prec molotovka prleti
<yang> ja seveda haha
<idioterna> zakaj pa js ne smem pretiravat
<idioterna> ti pa loh reces "v fuzinah ful kradejo"
<yang> jst sem tut mislu, da odkar bo stadion, bo vsak mesec najmanj razbita sipa, niti opraskan ni bil v vseh teh letih s strani huliganov
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> seveda
<yang> sosed ma avvto vcasih gor na "klocnah" ko ga sraufa, nikol mu ga niso zvrnil
<yang> pa ga ma tko po cel teden
<idioterna> why would they
<idioterna> v ljubljani prakticno nimamo getoizacije
<yang> ne
<yang> ni je
<yang> mogoce v kakem drugem mestu, ampak ne da bi vedu
<yang> vcasih ko smo bli mulci so pravil Rakova Jelsa geto, pa ni blo res, mi smo se tam igral kot otroci
<yang> ker pa so tkko govoril, nas je blo pa sev eda mal strah ke it, ampak dost sosolcev sem imel od tam
<idioterna> ja
<yang> in velikrat sem sel na obisk k njim domov
<idioterna> no, s fuzinami pa stepancom pa sisko pa vsem je isto
<yang> recimo da na rakovi je res velik odstotek konec 80ih bil priseljencev
<yang> sej si iz unga konca prakticno tut ti doma
<yang> galjevica al od kod si
<idioterna> jsm z rudnika
<yang> za galjevico niso nikol govoril da je problematicna
<idioterna> k so sami domobranci
<idioterna> pa vmes komunisticno naselje
<yang> kle od trnovga dol ko se ni blo vpadnice, je bla na levo rakova, na desno pa sibirija, tm k se gre na avtosejem
<CrazyLemon> torej deep down si komunist idioterna ?
<yang> prakticno polovico osnovnosolskega razreda sosolcev je od tam prihajalo
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: dobar skroz
<yang> zdej je osnovna sola zadnjih nevem 10 let tudi na rakovi jelsi oz. kakoserece tm k je una gostilna
<yang> livada
<yang> v prvem razredu je bilo res ogromno otrok samo na trnovski soli, v drugem pa so sezidali Kolezijsko osnovno solo
<yang> in jih je enih 5 odslo tja, tisti ki so bli iz murgel
<yang> na galjevico smo pa hodil na pingpong turnirje
<yang> mene so zmer premagal ze v prvi rundi k sem dobil drzavne prvake in sneberij
<yang> oz
<yang> preserij nad rakitno
<yang> tam so mel zgleda en hud terning
<yang> bli so res dobri
<yang> enkrat se nas je peljalo 8-10 dijakov v stari Citroen Visi, en je lezal v prtlazniku, jaz pa sem bil pri sovozniku med nogami in armaturo
<yang> Nas je peljal telovadni ucitelj do galjevice da mu ni blo treba 2x it
<yang> Osnovna sola je bla res hec, ce se spomnim nazaj
<yang> Pa kul je blo ker ni blo nobenega elitizma takrat
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> seveda je bil
<idioterna> sam manj, k je blo manj bogatih
<yang> dans mas dijake, eni majo najnovejse telefone, drugi pa nimajo za malco
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> takrat je blo isto
<yang> blo je podobno, ampak se ni tok opazlo
<idioterna> sam da so namest telefonov mel une lcd igrce
<yang> ja
<idioterna> pa tak junk
<idioterna> iz avstrije
<yang> tiste igrice so ble kul
<yang> ampak smo si jih tut sposojali za domov pa tko
<idioterna> mene ni noben maral dokler nisem enkrat prnesu latest skatle legokock u solo
<yang> pa frnikule so ble
<idioterna> pol so bli pa vsi moji prjatli
<idioterna> sm ze zgodi zgubu zaupanje v clovestvo
<yang> hehe
<yang> nevem pol kasneje smo se rolkal kle pred maximarketom kjer so bli bolj vazici
<yang> in se kar "zaplenil" desko in se vazili nekaj, ces "pejt domov ti nis tukaj s centra dom2
<yang> tisto rolkanje je blo blazno popularno pri nas
<yang> v enem obdobju je ogromno otrok imelo rolke
<yang> pol pa nekaj let zatem skor nihce vec, ni blo vec aktualno
<idioterna> js sm mel eno rusko rolko
<idioterna> je mogla bit iz keramike al neki
<idioterna> je bla tezka ene 20 kil
<yang> v trstu pa cellovcu so imel trgovino
<yang> pa drage so ble kot zefran
<idioterna> je bla dobra sam za po bregu dol
<idioterna> je bla pa kul ker je sla tut po makadamu dobr
<yang> niso prodajal "komplete" rolk kot danes, ampak si moral vsak del posebi kupit, okol 600 mark je bil komplet
<yang> to so ble vecinoma iz amerike uvozene rolke
<yang> zato so ble tok drage
<yang> pol kasneje so odprli Obsession trgovino
<yang> v 90ih
<yang> se je tam ze dobilo
<yang> tisti so zasluzli ogromno s to sportno trgovino
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> isto kot danes
<idioterna> komot zasluzis ful
<idioterna> sam pravo rec moras zacet
<yang> ma takrat v 90ih karkol si zacel
<yang> si obogatel sasoma, ker ni bilo nic privatnega prej
<yang> danes ze tezje konkuriras
<yang> pol so eno trgovino odprli podobno obsessionu, mislim da sta konkurenta Madness se rece
<yang> ampak imajo v 90% enake izdelke
<yang> verjetno pa je trzisce za obe firmi
<yang> aja pa funsports je bil tud, se danes je, za bicikle pa surf
<yang> tej canondale bicikli so kar dragi
<yang> tm pr 1500 se zacnejo
<yang> pise da so "handmade in usa"
<idioterna> i couldn't care less
<yang> verjetno so zato tok dragi
<idioterna> jsm kupu tajvanskega kolnagota za jurja
<idioterna> in je kr awesome
<yang> bral sem da hvalijo tut Focus-e
<yang> tega ti kr v kartonu posljejo
<idioterna> znamka je dost nepomembna
<CrazyLemon> yang vse v kartonu dobiš če prek neta naročiš :)
<CrazyLemon> pa cannondale po ceni ne odstopa od drugih midrange znamk :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: no Focusa ne mors v trgovini kupt
<yang> sam prek poste
<CrazyLemon> yang amm.. kje si to slišal?
<yang> tko je blo ko sem gledal kaksno leto nazaj
<idioterna> zmislu si je.
<idioterna> js ne poznam nobene stacune k neb namest tebe po posti narocila pa zaracunala 10%
<dz0ny> we have logs
<dz0ny> searchable :)
<lynxlynxlynx> keyword?
<CrazyLemon> searchable
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> nsa indexed?
<dz0ny> better?
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, sem mislil da je kaj za jabuk
<CrazyLemon> js tudi
<CrazyLemon> pa ni nič na githubu :D
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Simple Dock GNOME Shell Extension  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/3AWlBZmKR-8/simple-dock-gnome-shell-extension
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek je danes tour al je počitek danes?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: v torek je pavza
<yang> kako se rece blitvi po anglesko
<CrazyLemon> blytva
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<yang> da ni to pa ruski
<yang> mal me hecas
<CrazyLemon> !t sl en blitva
<Pepelka13> Chard
<yang> ok
<yang> to bo to
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] ‘Simple Dock’ GNOME Shell Extension Puts Your Fave Apps On The Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/3AWlBZmKR-8/simple-dock-gnome-shell-extension
<upd_> chard ja
<upd_> a ti jo tud sadiš :)
<CrazyLemon> chard je awesome :)
<idioterna> mogoce se kej
<CrazyLemon> joj kako obožujem turiste ki pridejo v vas
<CrazyLemon> spraševat "a tu čez pridem na tisto cesto" ko se želijo izognit zastoju na cesti
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> suffer bitches..suffer
<zdobersek> burn in cars, you silly tourists
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nis nč podjetn
<dz0ny> računi info
<dz0ny> :D
<zdobersek> limonjete prodajej
<upd_> a ste že šli volit
<lynxlynxlynx> v sredo
<upd_> uu :d
<lynxlynxlynx> v petek sem pa spoznal eno z dostopom do sds twitter računa, o m f g kako je oprana
<upd_> zakaj
<lynxlynxlynx> vikend je za hribe, nikol ne vem, a bo čas ;)
<upd_> hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> ja totalen paranoik in ni Å¡ans da je j v resnici kriv
<upd_> jaz bom pa zdej 1x šel, sam ne vem a jih bi prej 6 spil al po tem, raje prej da ne vem kaj obkrožim
<upd_> taki so ja sds :D
<yang> a jih mislis 6 naekrat obkrozit
<lynxlynxlynx> za kakega underdog-a, pa bo
<upd_> sebe bom napisal pa obkrožil
<yang> glej da bos v pravem kvadratku obkrozeval , vec kvadratkov je
<upd_> aja a ni sam en za usako stranko
<upd_> nisem Å¡e nikoli Å¡el..
<lynxlynxlynx> bi moral ustanovit stranko s številkami v imenu, da bi bila večja zmeda?
<lynxlynxlynx> ma ja, težko zajebeš
<upd_> ql :d
<upd_> sam morem se še odločit prej haha
<upd_> a je usen v kero škatlo daš pol
<upd_> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> moral bi bit
<yang> saj je sam ena skatla
<upd_> ok
<yang> a si komaj polnoleten ratal da gres prvic volit
<upd_> ne, nesmiselno mi je bilo
<yang> slab drzavljan si ti
<yang> vedno se najde kdo za kerga lahko volis
<upd_> si ziher ?
<yang> ja
<yang> ampak pustmo molilnega volka na mir, da bo zadovoljen se kako urco, bomo pol dalje diskutiral
<upd_> niti ne, vsak ima nekaj kar mi ni ql
<upd_> in ja jebeš molk to je neumnost
<upd_> ampak ok..
<yang> premal spremljas politko
<yang> in pol ne ves koga volit
<upd_> preveč fuda
<yang> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glavna_stran#mediaviewer/Slika:Euro_Construction.svg
<Pepelka13> Wikipedija
<yang> ziher se bo tukaj komentiralo volitve na velko s strani tistih ki sploh volit niso sli
<yang> pravjo, da ce ne gres podaris glas tistim ki gredo
<upd_> najlažje je ne it, pa pol kritizirat zakaj je en zmagal, zato sem se letos odločil it :)
<yang> tocno to
<yang> to bedaki pocno
<yang> razumem nekoga, ki gre morda na dopust ravno takrat da ne gre volit
<yang> ali pa se mu plani z udelezbo krizajo kako drugace
<yang> ponavadi so volisca zelo blizu doma, tako da res ni dobrega izgovora za ne it
<yang> ce ne drugega vsaj na parlamentarne
<yang> http://www.delo.si/novice/volitve/volilna-udelezba-do-16-ure-skoraj-36-odstotna.html
<Pepelka13> Volilna udeležba do 16. ure skoraj 36-odstotna
<Pepelka13> »Svoj glas je oddalo skupaj 610.991 volivcev. Za primerjavo: leta 2011 je bila udeležba 48,5-odstotna.«
<upd_> no jaz moram v avto pa 10 minut stran, zato tudi nisem hodil
<yang> ok ne bom te zadrzeval
<upd_> :D
<CrazyLemon> kr zadrži ga
<CrazyLemon> da ne bo Å¡el sdsu dat glas
<yang> mislim da bi morali vsake volitve ki ne bi dosegle dolocenega praga razveljavit ali pa uvest obvezno glasovanje za vse drzavljane, ta minimalna udelezba je brezvezna
<yang> Ce bi se zlegovali po Svici bi bilo obvezno glasovanje za vse drzavljane
<Sky[x]> yang, true! in ne to sredi poletja :D
<yang> ja ...
<yang> seveda na racun poletja jih bo veliko izostalo
<yang> to je blo mal "plansko" tut
<sasa84_> zdobersek,deactivated'''
<sasa84_> ?
<zdobersek> sasa84_: ?
<sasa84_> zdobersek,dobila sem mail, da si deactivated od ubuntu prevajalcev
<zdobersek> sasa84_: aja :|
<zdobersek> sasa84_: prakticno nic nisem prevajal zadnji dve leti
<zdobersek> v 5 dneh bi mi poteklo clanstvo v skupini, in je launchpad zacel dnevno posiljat sporocila, da moram obnovit
<zdobersek> in mi je dopizdilo, pa sem se potem deaktiviral
<zdobersek> sasa84_: still coffee friends? <:O~
<sasa84_> afkors zdobersek ...Å¡e vedni si moja <:O~
<zdobersek> lol, SUP sprinti http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyiFk3aRjqc
<Pepelka13> European Cup presented by Starboard: Finland Day 2 Sprints - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Zane Schweitzer wins overall to make it three wins from three in the European Cup. After a midnight Sup race last night check out all the highlights from a w...«
<zdobersek> pa kdo voli te kristuse
<dz0ny> un k rab odrešenje?
<zdobersek> ma niti ni vazno, baje da volitve niso ble legitimne
<idioterna> ftw
<idioterna> ma kva niso ble
<idioterna> cmerar wins!
<idioterna> http://volitve.gov.si/dz2014/rezultati/rezultati_slo.html
<Pepelka13> Pred�asne volitve v dr�avni zbor 2014
<zdobersek> so animated http://volitve.gov.si/dz2014/images/dz.gif
<idioterna> joj bratuskova
<zdobersek> kdo je Luka Å enko?
<upd_> evo sam jaz sem dal glas in bum zmaga :)
<zdobersek> doesn't matter, illegitimate
<lynxlynxlynx> ps odpadel :)
<upd_> levi desni usi so isti :d
<lynxlynxlynx> zgleda bo vsaj koalicijo lažje sestavt, ko ma skor že večino
<CrazyLemon> ahaha.. kako so smešni tile sdsovci
<CrazyLemon> volitve niso bile legitimne pravijo
<CrazyLemon> in da ne bodo sodelovali ..bodo pa sedeli v parlamentu :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: placa mora bit
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mhm.. matr zakaj nisem sdsovc
<CrazyLemon> sedel bi tam
<CrazyLemon> pa nič delal... heaven!
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa plačan bi bil za to!
<zdobersek> ... v zaporu? :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tudi tam ni slabo..neomejen net pa brezplačen
<CrazyLemon> tukaj ga pa moram plačat
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> kje je miha.. kaj on pravi na legitimnost volitev :D
<zdobersek> nabira granitne kocke
<zdobersek> aja ne, Cernac je prosu za mirno nepokorscino
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd_> da se ne bo spet ponovilo s tem cerarjem tak k z zokijem
<CrazyLemon> zoki :(
<CrazyLemon> žal mi ga je..edini ki zagovarja poštenost
<upd_> ja takrat je isto bilo usi veseli nekdo nov wiu wiu pol so pa začel drek vn ulečt
<CrazyLemon> kak drek.. če bogi ni niti bil premier
<CrazyLemon> če bi bil to bi bila fešta
<CrazyLemon> trubači bi ziher prišli..pa daniela
<upd_> hehe
<CrazyLemon> pa jovo bi zihr čevapčiče zrihtal
<upd_> http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv
<Pepelka13> NASA Public, Ustream.TV: NASA TV airs a variety of regularly scheduled, pre-recorded educational and public relations programming 24 hours a day on its var...
<Pepelka13> »NASA TV airs a variety of regularly scheduled, pre-recorded educational and public relations programming 24 hours a day on its various channels. Programs include "NASA Gallery", which features photographs and video from NASA's history; "Video File", which broadcasts b-roll footage for news and media outlets; "Education File", which provides special programming for schools; "NASA Edge" and "NASA 360", hosted programs that focus on different aspect
<zdobersek> Jelincic se je za brezveze prebudu
<zdobersek> tud Cerar hoce spravit Janso iz zapora http://images.24ur.com/media/images/600xX/Jul2014/61462159.jpg?d41d
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> on V kaze
<idioterna> ne CCCC
<CrazyLemon> a misliš da CCCC spravi janšo iz zapora?
<CrazyLemon> dvomim :)
<zdobersek> CCCC je kazu sam on duhovni pajo
<upd_> waw častnik finance ocenjuje programe haha
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek koliko je zmago dobu?
<CrazyLemon> bo dovolj da konča hišo v žusterni?
<idioterna> ni
<idioterna> ne pride v parlament
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<zdobersek> zmago je dobu manj od PS
<zdobersek> vec od piratov
<CrazyLemon> kako za vraga bo pa končal hišo?
<CrazyLemon> a je sploh kdo mislu na to???
<CrazyLemon> njegov sosed jo je končal on pa bogi še ne
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<yang> kdo
<yang> zamgo
<yang> kaj poa ma na hisi za koncat
<idioterna> who cares
<idioterna> folk k pijan vozi ma da je v cuzi
<idioterna> ne pa da hise gradijo
<yang> sej zgleda cist koncana ko se mim peles
<zdobersek> cc Gaspar-Gaspar
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej on je v cuzi zdej a ni
<zdobersek> ne
<idioterna> kako da ne
<idioterna> a ni luke luke koper potopil
<CrazyLemon> ni mu uspelo
<CrazyLemon> ampak je dobu novo priložnost s komunalo koper
<CrazyLemon> upajmo da mu tokrat uspe
<idioterna> aha vids kul
<idioterna> a hodi okol v smetarski uniformi zdej
<CrazyLemon> ne Å¡e
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/fTIyrRc.gif
<yang> a ni luksic glavni v SD ?
<yang> al je dejan zidan ?
<yang> nevem kdaj je ta luksica zamenjal
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> luksic je profesor
<yang> kle je rekla na TV
<idioterna> ne zna govort ljudem
<idioterna> a ze kej pojejo bandiera rossa u getu yang ?
<zdobersek> huh
<zdobersek> Vilfan je spet prisu v parlament
<CrazyLemon> ps?
<zdobersek> ZAB
<CrazyLemon> zaab*
<sasa84_> židan je lukšiča menjal ja
<zdobersek> vilfan je ze bil v parlamentu, pa je pol pijan starce zbijal in odstopu
<sasa84_> aja?
<CrazyLemon> jp..GTA real life
<sasa84_> kmal bo fuzbal :>
<yang> kdaj pa je zidan lukscia menajl ?
<yang> kdaj pa je zidan lukscia menajl ?
<sasa84> jej
<CrazyLemon> ajde še enkrat..mogoče ti tokrat uspe
<yang> sasa84:
<yang> ti ves
<sasa84> a?
<yang> zgleda so meli kongres stranke
<yang> da so ga izvolili
<CrazyLemon> a niso neki govorili da bo need for speed z bratom walkerja?
<sasa84> oj LorD_DDooM :)
<sasa84> kaj počneš v sredo?
<LorD_DDooM> sup sasa84. Delam, ostalo pa od vremena odvisno
<sasa84> aha...ok :)
<zdobersek> NA KOLO
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM,do 16h delaš?
<LorD_DDooM> +-
<sasa84> te morm pocukat za kavico ;)
<sasa84> k zdej je pa res kriza s tem dežjem :D
<LorD_DDooM> A zdaj je pa dež kriv :P
<sasa84> ja LorD_DDooM ... en izgovor rabm :\
<idioterna> wow
<idioterna> http://volitve.gov.si/dz2014/images/dz.gif
<idioterna> awesome
<yang> ta cerar je faca, flegma tm
<yang> aha zdej je povedu
<yang> da ne bo z SDS sodeloval
<yang> heh uni k so bli naklonjeni mal desno pa njega volil so se zakalkuliral
<idioterna> desno?
<idioterna> SDS?
<idioterna> kaj pa ti kadis?
<sasa84> Å¡ibam ghledat fuzbal
<sasa84> papa miške ;)
<idioterna> SDS je najbl komunisticna stranka v drzavi
<idioterna> skos taka retorika da bi se kardelj krizal
<idioterna> wow
<idioterna> Preštetih je približno 88,37 % glasovnic.
<yang> zdajle bo zanimivo FB brat hehe
<CrazyLemon> yang raje pejt na twitter..bo janša zihr tweetal kako so bile nelegitimne volitve
<idioterna> sej je ze cernac reko.
<idioterna> da to neabo slo
<CrazyLemon> seveda je reko..če mu je bilo naročeno :>
<idioterna> fucking mental.
<idioterna> kok sm vesel k so te ta butaste stranke izpadle iz parlamenta
<idioterna> SLS, PS, SNS
<idioterna> DL :)
<idioterna> no, za DL je mal bedn da je izpadla
<idioterna> sam itak s svojim programom nima kej
<idioterna> noben noce reform k jih predlagajo
<idioterna> pa noben ne steka da tok mejhna stranka ce hoce karkol nardit
<idioterna> mora z vsakim idiotom v koalicijo
<idioterna> ker v opoziciji pa res nc ne more
<yang> nc kej dost na FBju o politiki, sam o fuzbalu
<idioterna> no vids
<idioterna> potice in iger
<yang> se dobr da mamo stadion klele
<yang> drgac bi blo se vec samomorov
<idioterna> a ma varnostno mrezo stadion :)
<yang> zmer je velik varnostnikov na delu :)
<idioterna> pa se folk dol mece pa pade na mehko
<idioterna> kva bo jutr party na zemanti
<idioterna> sam en hribovc bo pizdil
<idioterna> da so spet komunisti zmagal :)
<idioterna> rajs sploh ne gledam po volilnih enotah
<dz0ny> hm ta pa sploh ni slaba http://transform-network.net/uploads/tx_news/Founding_congress_of_IDS__Ana_Stromajer_.jpg
<dz0ny> hm nsi je dobil 6.666 glasov :D
<idioterna> kje to?
<dz0ny> VE3
<dz0ny> center
<dz0ny> http://volitve.gov.si/dz2014/rezultati/rez_vo3.html
<Pepelka13> Pred�asne volitve v dr�avni zbor 2014
<zdobersek> SLS out
<zdobersek> 62 poslancev v koaliciji
<zdobersek> ampak nelegitimno
<dz0ny> zdobersek: kaj se huduješ :)
<dz0ny> presel se
<zdobersek> READ ME LIPS
<zdobersek> NE LE GI TIM NO
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/evil.png
<idioterna> zdobersek: koga si pa ti volu
<zdobersek> ... nase?
<idioterna> ok pol si nas
<yang> a majo HS sploh website 82 glasov
<idioterna> verjetno jim lahko pises navadno pismo
<idioterna> pa ti posljejo brosuro
<yang> dz0ny_: una bi bla dobra za idioternovo tajnico, tok je stara da se ji sploh sanja ne kako se je zivelo v komunizmu
<yang> http://stranka-humana-slovenija.blogspot.com/
<Pepelka13> Stranka HUMANA Slovenija
<yang> 500 eur vsakemu slovencu
<idioterna> haha
<yang> dobri so
<idioterna> zdruzena levica prehitela sd
<yang> 98% prestetih
<idioterna> 99%
<idioterna> 98,93 %
<idioterna> 99,63 %
<yang> cas za fuzbal
<idioterna> sls se vedno zunaj
<idioterna> juhu!
<idioterna> bratuskova pa kr not, svasta
<CrazyLemon> če bi bila tista komunistka pri PS bi js za PS volil
<idioterna> kera komunistka
<idioterna> a alenka
<CrazyLemon> http://transform-network.net/uploads/tx_news/Founding_congress_of_IDS__Ana_Stromajer_.jpg
<idioterna> meh
<idioterna> partizanke se ne lispajo.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jo moras na Ubuntu piknik povabit
<dz0ny> me zanima ce bi ker prišel
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj?
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/kjaklic/status/488375403581812738
<Pepelka13> Twitter / kjaklic: Ocitka, da niso potekale v ...
<Pepelka13> »Connect with your friends &#8212; and other fascinating people. Get in-the-moment updates on the things that interest you. And watch events unfold, in real time, from every angle.«
<idioterna> temu se pa rece
<idioterna> fucking mental.
<dz0ny> dfq
<dz0ny> be ready
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa fun :D
<CrazyLemon> vsaj neki zabavnega na volitvah
<dz0ny> po*
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zato da vidis ce je primerna da jo volis :)
<idioterna> evo ga
<idioterna> se en k je su full retard
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/darkob/status/488401557885837313
<Pepelka13> Twitter / darkob: Å e enkrat: Demokracija nima ...
<Pepelka13> »Connect with your friends &#8212; and other fascinating people. Get in-the-moment updates on the things that interest you. And watch events unfold, in real time, from every angle.«
<dz0ny> ah
<dz0ny> ta je ze tko
<dz0ny> niso potrebne volitve
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma volu bi js njo tudi brez piknika :>
<idioterna> Preštetih je približno 99,94 % glasovnic.
<idioterna> sls zuni!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: viš k nis mene prej vprašal :>
<zdobersek> jah pizda
<zdobersek> kaj pa je mudel obljubljal
<dz0ny> who?
<zdobersek> pa ta jaklic je celo do harvarda prsu
<zdobersek> dz0ny: obljublju je ivan
<CrazyLemon> idioterna evo Å¡e en fun tweet acc https://twitter.com/odbor2014
<Pepelka13> Odbor2014 (odbor2014) on Twitter
<Pepelka13> »The latest from Odbor2014 (@odbor2014). Tvita ekipa«
<dz0ny> odrešitvev naroda, tako da zjebe 3 vejo oblasti?
<zdobersek> za zacetek
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/JJansaSDS/status/488292174958956544
<zdobersek> glavno, da poganjajo svecarsko industrijo
<Pepelka13> Twitter / JJansaSDS: Ne drži poročanje, da sem ...
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<Pepelka13> »Connect with your friends &#8212; and other fascinating people. Get in-the-moment updates on the things that interest you. And watch events unfold, in real time, from every angle.«
<zdobersek> kter idiot
<zdobersek> jst tud nisem hotu it pes volit, dokler ni foter popustil in peljal z avtom
<idioterna> whee
<idioterna> jsm hotu jit s kolesom volt
<idioterna> sam sm mogu se prababico pelat
<idioterna> in sva zlo zgodej volila
<idioterna> _pred_ maso
<yang> a si jo pelu kr na balanci
<yang> prababica k hod k masi, to more bit nocna mora zate
<idioterna> uh
<CrazyLemon> tale je tudi cvetka https://twitter.com/tulipanka18 :D
<idioterna> ne hodi k masi
<Pepelka13> Andreja (tulipanka18) on Twitter
<Pepelka13> »The latest from Andreja (@tulipanka18). La joie de la vivre / Ponosna mama dveh sinov / JJ forever! / Nikoli se ne kregaj z idiotom, spravil te bo na svoj nivo in premagal z izkušnjami!. Povsod=lepo,doma=najlepše«
<idioterna> je zlo konzervativna komunistka
<idioterna> je bla racunovodja za ful enih starih firm
<idioterna> ampak je hecn recimo
<idioterna> ker komunisti so kriminaliziral homoseksualni spolni odnos
<idioterna> njej se je pa narobe zdel to
<yang> Nikoli se ne kregaj z idiotom, spravil te bo na svoj nivo in premagal z izkušnjami!
<yang> ta je dobra !
<idioterna> a to ma kot neke vrste opozorilo
<idioterna> da se ne bi kdo z njo skregal
<idioterna> mogoce ji je to kdo drug napisal v profil
<yang> ma idioterna vcasih so homice zdravil
<yang> v jugi
<yang> do sredine 80ih
<yang> pol so prsli novi trendi
<yang> v iranu je se danes to kriminalizirano
<CrazyLemon> zdravljenje  homoseksualcev?
<yang> ja
<yang> mislim
<yang> tm je to preganjano
<yang> po koranu
<CrazyLemon> a koran ne želi pozdravit homoseksualcev?
<yang> kaksen fuzbal je to danes, nekam zavlacujejo a bodo dal kaksne gol
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> oni jih nimajo
<idioterna> homoseksualcev
<idioterna> je ahmadinedzad jasno povedal
<yang> ja on je tko rekel da so himici sam v zda
<idioterna> Preštetih je približno 99,97 % glasovnic.
<idioterna> joj zdej pa en tedn cakat
<idioterna> na prekleto posto :)
<yang> hm jonas je napisu 14.6k tweetov ?!
<dz0ny> a da SLS pride not :)
<yang> kje naajde cas
<dz0ny> yang: kakšne romane šele vidva z idioterna piseta, na tem kanalu, prosim
<yang> se vsaj kaj dogaja
<yang> jst mam zdej povolilno zaobljubo da nam vec tok nakladal, k me je idioterna preglasoval k so levi zmagal
<yang> tale fuzbal tut do konca zavlacujejo
<idioterna> two wrongs don't make a right
<idioterna> but three lefts do!
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> wow 64 mandatov
<idioterna> 71% vecina
<idioterna> ce so res zmagal komunisti bomo do novga leta izstopil iz EU in NATO
<idioterna> in se prklucl rusiji
<idioterna> nc, grem psa odrihtat
<idioterna> pol pa spat
<idioterna> jutr je nov dan!
<yang> haha
<yang> lahko noc
<yang> ma
<yang> se nobenga gola
<yang> mislim da nisem do zdaj nic fuzbala zamudil
<yang> to je zmenen
<yang> mal se zavlacujejo da bodo vec piva prodal
<yang> 7:1 so premagal brazilce a tu ne morjo enga gola dat, daj ne me basat
<CrazyLemon> brazilci igrajo zelo slabo
<CrazyLemon> tu pa noben ne želi tvegat
<yang> veliko tekem je malo zreziranih
<yang> men je en reku ki gre na sportne stave
<yang> da je tezko predvidet
<CrazyLemon> toliko tekem kot volitev
<yang> tudi ce se spoznas na fuzbal
<yang> ma nc
<yang> grem po hrano ne bom gledal
<yang> gol
<CrazyLemon> deutch uber alles
<yang> privoscim nemcem zmago
<idioterna> 23:37< x> heh zdej bojo pa argentinci naciste izrocili
<idioterna> hehe
<netkat> eh ja, nic ni vec kot je vasih bilo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur5fGSBsfq8
<Pepelka13> monty python football - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »monty python guyswith their crazy ideas«
<idioterna> o, pa je res
<idioterna> goatse je dal winning goal
<msev_> beeeee beeee
<yang> netkat: haha
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-06
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/Aftashok/status/617910423392620544
<Pepelka> Indominus Rex auf Twitter: "https://t.co/M5tN72sXN2"
<zdobbie> carnage https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to6pM7wes34
<Pepelka> Bijzondere valpartij / Rare crash at Tour de France 2015 - Stage 2 Rotterdam! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Bijzondere valpartij / Rare crash at Tour de France 2015 - Stage 2 Rotterdam!«
<slax0r> was not expecting this
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/hackingteam
<Pepelka> Hacked Team (@hackingteam) | Twitter
<Pepelka> »Die neuesten Tweets von Hacked Team (@hackingteam). Developing ineffective, easy-to-pwn offensive technology to compromise the operations of the worldwide law enforcement and intelligence communities. Milan, Italy«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie whats the deal with HT?
<zdobbie> douchebaggy hackers got hacked
<zdobbie> http://www.csoonline.com/article/2943968/data-breach/hacking-team-hacked-attackers-claim-400gb-in-dumped-data.html
<Pepelka> Hacking Team hacked, attackers claim 400GB in dumped data | CSO Online
<Pepelka> »On Sunday, while most of Twitter was watching the Women's World Cup, one of the world's most notorious security firms was being hacked.«
<CrazyLemon> noice
<idioterna> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xat1/t31.0-8/11537618_1624927014444365_6528980433162622422_o.jpg
<zdobersek> pazi! spodaj je steklo!
<CrazyLemon> a je polz ratu performance artist? :)
<zdobersek> a je fehtu za bailout
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če je fehtal.. IMHO je vse v pogledu "srsly greece.. mi tebi 4 jabolka ti pa nam 3 vrneš"
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye5KC_oXNkM
<Pepelka> How-To: Make Your Own Sriracha - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Sriracha, the hot sauce with an almost cult-like following, is so popular that some people even carry a bottle on their keychains. Lisa Murphy, owner of Sosu...«
<yang> kul
<yang> Sosu sauces
<yang> sem poslusal intervju z Ćili Pip, prav da ko ta hude omake kuhajo majo masko gor
<dz0ny> a se komu kej sanja kaj pomenijo oznake pr NUSZ
<yang> CrazyLemon: nevem kje ti kupujes sriracho, sam jst je nisem nikjer nasel v prodaji, nisem pa se pogledal v najvecjem mercator centru
<CrazyLemon> yang mercator :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny its pointless..plačat moraš tko ali drugače :D
<dz0ny> da sam tle se men zdi kot da so nam dal k da mamo cesto z pločnikom :)
<dz0ny> its 23 vs 43 €
<CrazyLemon> piši na reklamacije mail :)
<zdobbie> reklamacije@mail
<zdobbie> yw
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 30.7°C @06.07.2015 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 58% severozahodnik 3.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:24:44, Kulminacija: 11:11:25, Sončni zahod: 18:58:05
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 33min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> fckin summer
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 28.0°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 27.9°C
<slax0r> huh
<slax0r> se juhe ne pojem tk tople :D
<zdobbie> Never mind.
<CrazyLemon>  zdobbie what happened on tour???
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: un chute
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> hoakim rodrigez
<zdobbie> whack-him rodriguez
<CrazyLemon> kontador couldnt do sh1t!
<CrazyLemon> froome in yellow!
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 1.km SZ od PIVKE @06/07/2015 17:05:16  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.69+N,+14.19+E
<yang> CrazyLemon: query
<CrazyLemon> yang ti si query!
<CrazyLemon> yang sm ti že mesec,dva nazaj napisal da niti en ni preživel
<yang> jbg
<yang> jih nis dal noter ?
<CrazyLemon> baje peče če jih daš noter
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne
<yang> kaj pece ?
<CrazyLemon> anus
<yang> noter - prezimit
<CrazyLemon> kako le če sm jih komaj letos spomladi posadil?
<zdobbie> sami zeliscarji
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the last man on earth
<jabuk> The Last Man on Earth (TV Series 2015– ) 30 min Action Comedy Romance
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.6/10 (19,259 glasov) MT: 164 user
<jabuk> Phil Miller was a normal guy, but when a plague struck, he became the last man on earth. His only wish was to have company, preferably a female. When he meets a survivor named Carol, he starts to rethink his wish.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3353587225/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3230454/
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: https://vine.co/v/enbUhAa6D5I
<Pepelka> Watch Keith's Vine "Tour de France crash #tdf #tourdefrance2015 #latour2015"
<Pepelka> »Vine by Keith«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ja sm vidu reply na eurosportu
<yang> dz0ny: se spoznas kaj na Redboot ?
<zdobersek> sasa84: 1!!!
<zdobbie> sasa84: !!!!
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/0bmnGWh.jpg
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<zdobbie_> wat en glueck
<sasa84> zdobersek: zdobersek
<sasa84> zdobbie_: zdobbie_
<dz0ny> yang: never heard
<zdobbie_> sasa84: kako?
<sasa84> zdobbie_: pridna sem... urejam spletno stran :P
<zdobbie_> sasa84: ti je vsec nov dizajn?
<sasa84> ubuntu.si?
<zdobbie_> ja
<sasa84> ZEELLOOOO lepo :)
<zdobbie_> sasa84: to je limun friziru
<sasa84> vem, pa ridimir :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti je všeč nov dizajn???
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej veš..nov ubuntu.si dizajn! kako ti je všeč?!?!?
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3RUXmoEuRs
<Pepelka> MS MR - No Guilt In Pleasure (Live) (Vevo LIFT): Brought To You By McDonald's - YouTube
<Pepelka> »MS MR - No Guilt In Pleasure (Live) (Vevo LIFT): Brought To You By McDonald's Music never stops. Get the Vevo App! http://smarturl.it/vevoapps http://faceboo...«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.getmdl.io/
<Pepelka> Material Design Lite
<Pepelka> »A front-end template that helps you build fast, modern mobile web apps.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: nisem še vidla a veš:P kje se pa nahaja? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ! omg no! www.ubuntu.si!
<sasa84> b...kr neki je :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja.. r33d3m33r jo je delal.. totally sux :/
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-07
<napsy> jutro
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cD-klQGIwk
<Pepelka> AIRLOCK - Episode 01 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »When a ghost ship docks with a remote space station, Jonah Ashbrook's investigation into the fate of the crew quickly escalates when a group of stowaways are...«
<dz0ny> idioterna: ping
<idioterna> dz0ny: ?
<idioterna> a sej vem kaj rabs od mene
<idioterna> no, ne vem
<dz0ny> sioff irc ?
<idioterna> sam js nism do konca unih certov naredu
<idioterna> kaj je s sioff?
<dz0ny> kater naslov je zdej :)
<idioterna> aja services ne laufajo
<idioterna> irc.sioff.net
<idioterna> a za web?
<idioterna> https://sioff.net/kiwi/#chan
<idioterna> mislm da je tko
<idioterna> je.
<dz0ny> idioterna: thx
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/gricki_top    lol?
<Pepelka> Grički top (@gricki_top) | Twitter
<Pepelka> »Die neuesten Tweets von Grički top (@gricki_top). pucam već godinama. Zagreb, Croatia«
<CrazyLemon> 1.5k followers :D
<zdobersek> haters gonna hate
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Qkb-21hllo
<Pepelka> Key & Peele - The Telemarketer - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A telemarketer employs an aggressive new technique to sell vacation packages. Watch more Key & Peele: http://on.cc.com/1fysop6«
<napsy> hehe
<napsy> ucer pa sm bin na kanyoning :D
<zdobersek> wat en privilege
<napsy> si ze bil?
<zdobersek> no such privilege
<napsy> pa bi rad sel?
<zdobersek> ne vem
<napsy> i see
<napsy> kr zanimiv
<napsy> mislim da ne bom sel vec :)
<zdobersek> ktera reka?
<napsy> sava dolinka
<CrazyLemon> napsy a si abzajlal? :)
<napsy> mhm :)
<napsy> to je se u izi del
<napsy> najhujs je bil skok
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je 'the hard' del? :)
<napsy> cist na zacetku
<napsy> tega ne vem ce hocem se ponovit
<CrazyLemon> meni so skoki bili všeč :)
<napsy> men je blo tist tok grozn
<napsy> ko cutis kok se celo telo upira
<CrazyLemon> kar pa mi ni bilo všeč.. pa boš vidu ko uploadam fotko na dropbox :)
<napsy> ok :D
<napsy> zpilining je bil fun
<napsy> tak, u izi :)
<napsy> ziplining*
<CrazyLemon> stupid drobox.. 25kB/s uploada
<napsy> joy :)
<jabuk>  http://i.imgur.com/P30wFIT.gif
<CrazyLemon> napsy https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Picture%20040.jpg
<napsy> wtf
<napsy> kje pa je blo to?
<CrazyLemon> napsy log pod mangartom.. tam nekje v gozdu :)
<napsy> to si plezu dol?
<CrazyLemon> napsy nope.. en me je spuščal dol :)
<napsy> aja
<napsy> pa dobr, sm mislu najprej da si skocu dol
<napsy> bi blo ze kr hard
<napsy> mi smu tut plezal po slabu, sam takmu cist malemu
<CrazyLemon> cca. 40m je do majhnega tolmunčka.. dvomim da bi preživel skok :D
<napsy> aja
<napsy> men je vse blo kul sam tist faking skok
<CrazyLemon> kako visoko pa ste bili? :)
<napsy> ene 4 metre
<CrazyLemon> eh.. to pa ja ni tako hudo :)
<napsy> skok v jamo z vodo
<napsy> kr grozn
<idioterna> ce je not sam voda
<idioterna> pa nobenih osiljenih prekl
<idioterna> pol je to awesome
<napsy> je dost globok, sam men bil kr grozn obcutek
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam je scary ker je zadeva majhna :)
<napsy> aha
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Picture%20045.jpg
<CrazyLemon> tam nekje v vodi sm js.. so me waterboardali :)
<zdobersek> much deserved
<CrazyLemon> so its gonna be like that huh?
<zdobersek> o yea
<CrazyLemon> y u be hatin' so much dawg?
<idioterna> haters gonna hate
<idioterna> heaters gonna heat
<CrazyLemon> fckin heaters man
<CrazyLemon> i can feel that heat
<slax0r> https://secure.static.tumblr.com/b67a1736711b02c4a50f7779023128c2/luq6tvt/hZPngwunz/tumblr_static_tumblr_static__640.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 30.5°C @07.07.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 72% severozahodnik 4.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:25:27, Kulminacija: 11:11:34, Sončni zahod: 18:57:42
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 32min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> just shake it off
<CrazyLemon> .gif shake it off
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/PWuPMJggRWDCM/giphy.gif
<napsy> ii
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 33°C @07.07.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 44% južni veter 2.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:10:35, Kulminacija: 11:01:17, Sončni zahod: 18:52:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 25s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> mislim da so mal ure napacne
<slax0r> +2h bi se verjel
<CrazyLemon> sej piše UTC :)
<slax0r> ja, v prvi liniji
<slax0r> spodaj pa ne
<CrazyLemon> do end taga :p
<slax0r> ni end tagov :P
<CrazyLemon> exactly!
<slax0r> niti start tagov :P
<slax0r> SYNTAX ERROR!!!
<slax0r> zdaj pa ne vem kdaj je soncni vzhod
<CrazyLemon> ni težko izračunat..prištej +2 na tisti podatek zgoraj :p
<CrazyLemon> torej 3:10:37 :p
<slax0r> ja sam ne vem da je UTC
<slax0r> kaj pa ce UTC sam pri prvi uri velja?
<slax0r> kako naj zdaj vem da moram +2 in ne +16?
<napsy> :)
<zdobersek> not quite the gambler, are ou?
<zdobersek> you?
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> .vreme
<zdobbie> .obeti
<jabuk> V četrtek bo sprva pretežno oblačno z nekaj dežja, popoldne pa se bo zjasnilo. Hladneje bo. Na Primorskem bo pihala šibka do zmerna burja.
<jabuk> V petek bo večinoma sončno, na Primorskem bo še pihala šibka burja.
<zdobbie> .vreme
<upd> včeraj je bila prava nevihta pri nas, strele povsod
<upd> ene 2 uri je bilo noro, vsakmu sosedu je neki crknil, strela je 50m stran od Å¡tale v pastirja vsekala
<dz0ny> bogi pastir
<upd> mja ga je skurlo
<yang> upd: nisi sel na Velko ?
<yang> kle splonh ni dezevalo ze kake 10 dni
<yang> niti neviht
<upd> yang, ne k je preveč da bi bil 4h gor
<pitastrudl> kaj je kdo imel tukaj nexus4 pa ga tudi rootal? wipe data v recovery pobriše samo data particijo ali tudi internal storage?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie .vreme ? wtf dude.. lahk bi vsaj napisal mesto zravn
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl wipe data je kot da bi naredu factory reset
<CrazyLemon> torej vse nastavitve v androidu, vsi računu vse je pobrisano
<CrazyLemon> ostane pa ti tist kar je "sdcard"
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> ty <3
<CrazyLemon> ampak to itak narediš backup
<CrazyLemon> da ne bi čez 10min pršu nazaj pa klel
<CrazyLemon> :>
<pitastrudl> haha nene
<pitastrudl> just making sure
<zdobbie> .vreme
<zdobbie> .vreme
<zdobbie> .vreme
<zdobbie> .vreme danes
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<zdobbie> .vreme sobota
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 34°C @07.07.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 40% južni veter 3.2 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:10:40, Kulminacija: 11:01:19, Sončni zahod: 18:51:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 17s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> .vreme nedelja
<jabuk> ARSO: Radenci (203m): 34.3°C @07.07.2015 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 32% jugozahodnik 4.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:11:33, Kulminacija: 11:01:43, Sončni zahod: 18:51:53
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 40min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> .vreme meeeeh
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<CrazyLemon> .napoved
<jabuk> Popoldne bo povečini sončno, v notranjosti države so možne posamezne vročinske nevihte. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 32 do 37 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo  sprva precej jasno. Popoldne se bodo začele na severu pojavljati plohe in nevihte, ki bodo do večera zajele vso državo. Možni bodo močnejši nalivi in sunki vetra. Čez dan bo pihal jugozahodni veter, zvečer pa bo začel pihati severovzhodni veter, na Primorskem šibka do zmerna burja. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 17 do 24, najvišje dnevne od 28 do 33, v južni  Sloveniji do okoli 35 stopinj C.
<jabuk> OPOZORILO
<jabuk> Do srede popoldne bo po nižinah sredi dneva in popoldne zelo velika toplotna obremenitev.
<zdobbie> aah
<CrazyLemon> ja ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a danes grejo v arganski gozd al kje so že tisti tlakovci
<zdobbie> arenberg
<zdobbie> pa ne
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/moja_sluzba/novice/2015/07/razpis_za_referenta_na_slovenskih_zeleznicah.aspx
<Pepelka> Slovenske železnice novega vaditelja joge in pilatesa izbirajo med sedmimi kandidati | Moja služba - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Na razpis za vaditelja se je prijavilo več kot sto kandidatov, na razgovor so jih povabili sedem. Izbrani kandidat bo prejemal 1.034 evrov bruto plače.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mkgp.gov.si/nc/si/medijsko_sredisce/novica/article/1328/8128/
<Pepelka> Poročilo / seznam nadzorovanih obratov za razsek mesa in mesnic | Ministrstvo za kmetijstvo, gozdarstvo in prehrano
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a ti bo ratal
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek joga job? dvomim ...
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 32.4°C @07.07.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62% severozahodnik 2.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:25:27, Kulminacija: 11:11:34, Sončni zahod: 18:57:42
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 32min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek who's the hottie on eurosport?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: itsa me, Gianna!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne povem
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek gianna who?
<CrazyLemon> !g gianna eurosport
<Pepelka> Gianna HAEHLEN - Player Profile - Alpine Skiing - Eurosport http://www.eurosport.com/alpine-skiing/gianna-haehlen_prs142616/person.shtml
<yang> Bo treba nehat jest meso
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Gianna Buonnaschek
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i call BS
<CrazyLemon> !g Gianna Buonnaschek
<Pepelka> tukaj Gianna Buonnaschek
<CrazyLemon> right
<zdobersek> gianni buonschek
<zdobersek> tosemj.az
<zdobersek> my Italian brother
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> a nisi ti taljan
<CrazyLemon> what are you smoking dude :D
<zdobersek> a ti moram potni list skenirat
<CrazyLemon> do it
<zdobersek> tomorrow
<CrazyLemon> do it now
<zdobersek> naah
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: cobbles aplenty
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie yup.. škoda ker ni dežja
<CrazyLemon> bi bilo bl spektakularno
<CrazyLemon> brez padcev afkors
<zdobbie> 'afkors'
<zdobbie> u bloodhounf
<zdobbie> bloodhound
<CrazyLemon> na-a!
<Matthai> a kdo ve: https://slo-tech.com/forum/t647583?nocache=1
<CrazyLemon> Matthai kaj pa če bi dal absolutno pot do omenjenih imenikov?
<slax0r> ni potrebe
<slax0r> --exclude 'dir'
<Matthai> sem dal, je bilo isto
<slax0r> weird
<slax0r> od kje pa to zaganjas?
<siska> Matthai: = daj stran
<dz0ny> "*Prejemu*"
<Matthai> ubuntu
<siska> --exclude ".gvfs" --exclude "Prenosi" ..
<siska> wildcarde '*' lahko tudi uporabis
<slax0r> Matthai: iz katerega dira mislim
<zdobersek> --exclude-from filet
<zdobersek> prebere filtre iz filet datoteke
<zdobersek> oz. --exclude-from=filet
<Matthai> ja, samo to mi pa nekako ni tolk handy
<CrazyLemon>  --exclude=PATTERN       exclude files matching PATTERN
<CrazyLemon> i can read man!
<Matthai> ja, Å¡e vedno ne razumem... :-(
<zdobersek> Ican read MORE man!
<zdobersek> Note also that the --filter, --include, and --exclude options take one rule/pattern each. To add multiple ones, you can repeat the options on the command-line, use the merge-file syntax of the --filter option, or the --include-from/--exclude-from options.
<CrazyLemon> but you forgot an important part man!
<CrazyLemon> if the pattern ends with a / then it will only  match  a  direc‐
<CrazyLemon>               tory, not a regular file, symlink, or device.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: FYFI
<zdobersek> Permission is granted to copy, distribute and/or modify this document under the terms of the GNU Free Documentation License, Version 1.3 or any later version published by the Free Software Foundation; with no Invariant Sections, with no Front-Cover Texts, and with no Back-Cover Texts.  A copy of the license is included in the section entitled "GNU Free Documentation License"
<Matthai> ok, torej, kako excudam /home/matthai/Prenosi in /home/matthai/Video?
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yd0fBXwDBmo
<Pepelka> Cricket sound (10 hours) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »More videos ► http://www.youtube.com/subscription_center?add_user=Jojikiba Please see the "About" section of the channel page for details of how to use the s...«
<slax0r> hm, a je kaj narobe ce imas za unit test en mock class ki extenda test class zato da lahk stestiras protected metode?
<msevph> Anglo-slovenscina ^ hehe tut js se pogosto znajdem v tem hehe
<slax0r> a mislis da se mi ljubi z poslovenjanjem dev izrazov?
<slax0r> fuck that...vsak dev bi naj vedel ang, torej :P
<zdobersek> what's the language
<msevph> Taka nice mesanica je bla zato sm jo izpostavu :)
<msevph> Nism js član kšne terminoloske policije hehe
<slax0r> zdobersek: does it matter?
<zdobersek> slax0r: weeeel
<zdobersek> slax0r: everything for testing, eh
<slax0r> no ja
<slax0r> ce bi sel v everything for testing approach
<slax0r> potem bi vse protected vrgu v public
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 28.6°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<sasa84> fantje moji, zkaj mam jst problem r povezavi fireftp s stranjo?
<idioterna> kero stranjo?
<CrazyLemon> smth.rkc.si
<sasa84> to more bit kšna fora pr men vrjetn
<sasa84_> sam mi ta pass pa username ne dela tud pr ftp.stran...
<dz0ny> vse kar rabiš je ip :)
<dz0ny> lahko daš tud www.stran
<dz0ny> vključi pasive mode
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ sej imaš tam admina.. prašaj ga jebela cesta :)
<CrazyLemon> zunaj se komaj diha! fckin vlažnost
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 30.9°C @07.07.2015 17:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 54% jugozahodnik 1.7 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:25:27, Kulminacija: 11:11:34, Sončni zahod: 18:57:42
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 32min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .VREME RAKEK
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 29°C @07.07.2015 17:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 55% zahodnik 1.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:21:22, Kulminacija: 11:08:40, Sončni zahod: 18:55:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 34min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> huh
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 29.1°C @07.07.2015 17:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 52%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:21:06, Kulminacija: 11:07:44, Sončni zahod: 18:54:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 33min 17s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> dz0ny: nisi na boljšem :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a obstaja še kakšen drug način, da daš slikco na stran brez strani ftp. ali kšnga vmesnika?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 am.. sej sliko lahko linkaš na kakšno drugo stran/storitev
<sasa84> sam ta "slika" je kao del strani... recimo kao modri okvir
<dz0ny> sasa84: private call needed?
<sasa84> dz0ny: <3
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 misliš ozadje?
<sasa84> ja pa kakšne stvari a ne...
<CrazyLemon> sam moraš računat da če linkaš sliko z druge strani/storitve da se to ne bo včasih loadalo.. ali pa se bo loadalo počasi :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej imaš tam ftp dostop..vsaj piše da imaš
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 28.6°C @07.07.2015 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 67% jugozahodnik 0.9 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:25:27, Kulminacija: 11:11:34, Sončni zahod: 18:57:42
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 32min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> 9 ura! pa 28° !
<dz0ny> .vreme bovec
<jabuk> ARSO: Bovec (441m): 0°C @07.07.2015 18:30 UTC.
<jabuk>    
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:22:20, Kulminacija: 11:11:44, Sončni zahod: 19:01:08
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 38min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 25.9°C @07.07.2015 18:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:21:06, Kulminacija: 11:07:44, Sončni zahod: 18:54:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 33min 17s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> .vreme Cjele
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 31°C @07.07.2015 18:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 72% južni veter 1.1 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:15:52, Kulminacija: 11:04:52, Sončni zahod: 18:53:52
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 38min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> a cmo migrirat v Bovec
<dz0ny> a ni teb pohorje bližje
<dz0ny> zmernih 17 stopinj
<yang> na Nassfeldu je 27
<yang> oz 18 na gori
<zdobbie> .vreme Rogla
<jabuk> ARSO: Rogla (1492 m) (1492m): 20.8°C @07.07.2015 18:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62% jugozahodnik 4.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:14:41, Kulminacija: 11:04:32, Sončni zahod: 18:54:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 39min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> mhhh
<sasa84_> zdobbie: juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<zdobbie> heyaaa sasa84_
<CrazyLemon> mm rogla
<CrazyLemon> .vreme pokljuka
<jabuk> ARSO: Rudno polje (1347 m) (1347m): 20.7°C @07.07.2015 18:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 81% jugozahodnik 0.1 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:20:20, Kulminacija: 11:09:49, Sončni zahod: 18:59:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 38min 59s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a veš da bo sasa84_ ratala web dizajnerka
<zdobbie> sasa84_: !!!
<zdobbie> sasa84_: please! nekdo mora sfrizirat ubuntu.si!
<zdobbie> ker tole zdej je groza
<zdobbie> k da so skaf grozdja gor zmetal
<CrazyLemon> ja..tale r33d3m33r nima pojma
<zdobbie> KONCNO http://www.delo.si/novice/politika/sds-danes-ustanovila-medijsko-hiso.html
<Pepelka> SDS danes ustanovila medijsko hišo
<Pepelka> »Po Tomašičevih besedah bo medijska hiša »politično profilirana, ne pa strankarska«. Sledila naj bi vrednotam evropske desnice.«
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo da je ta novica samo na delo.si
<dz0ny> Novo 24TV.SI pa vodi upravni odbor - izvršni direktor je postal Kregar, člani odbora pa so Aleš Hojs, Aleš Primc, Ivan Štuhec, Božo Predalič in Klavdija Snežič
<dz0ny> sami hudi
<dz0ny> zihr bo v nedeljo prenos maše
<dz0ny> .yt roses rosez
<jabuk> The Chainsmokers - Roses ft. ROZES https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyASdjZE0R0
<dz0ny> this one too https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4JVJlAf6Ho
<Pepelka> The Chainsmokers - Good Intentions (Official Video) ft. BullySongs - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Music video by The Chainsmokers performing Good Intentions (Official Video). (C) 2015 Disruptor Records/Sony Music Entertainment http://vevo.ly/48nOQq«
 * CrazyLemon is against (chain) smoking
<dz0ny> .yt cough it out
<jabuk> The Front Bottoms "Cough It Out" Music Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n-8iPfI-o4
<zdobbie> .yt i don't care
<jabuk> 2NE1 - I DON'T CARE M/V https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MgAxMO1KD0
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny druga je tko no.. meh
<CrazyLemon> prva je kul :)
<CrazyLemon> a je kaj podobnega kot je top za cpu samo da je za disk? :)
<zdobersek> iostat
<CrazyLemon> E: Ni mogoče najti paketa iostat
<CrazyLemon> .aptf iostat
<jabuk> /var/lib/pcp/testsuite/src/iostat > pcp-testsuite
<jabuk> /usr/share/munin/plugins/iostat > munin-plugins-extra
<jabuk> /usr/bin/iostat > sysstat
<zdobersek> sysstat
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ena zate https://camo.githubusercontent.com/fbe030ac07df05378c1282c906a4446290a25b8c/687474703a2f2f312e62702e626c6f6773706f742e636f6d2f2d6c695f47716f376e376f452f55626638347434796d7a492f41414141414141414145672f4653525237676f36394e302f73313630302f726573697a6564696d6167652e676966
<zdobersek> zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mja no.. iostat ni ravno top
<CrazyLemon> pun intended
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: watch -n1 iostat
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj je narobe?
<zdobersek> test
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek neki je hudo narobe.. ker si actually helpful
<CrazyLemon> :(
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: iotop
<zdobersek> f;;h;h;h
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek stop it..you are scaring me!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: use me while ya can
<dz0ny> .yt what went down
 * CrazyLemon slowly walks backwards
<jabuk> Foals - What Went Down [Official Music Video] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuQQIawCqBA
<dz0ny> .yt daylight
<jabuk> Maroon 5 - Daylight Lyrics https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wg9Urm2_7xQ
<dz0ny> no no
<dz0ny> .yt daylight young guns
<jabuk> Young Guns - Daylight https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSXK1ETyA7g
<dz0ny> uhh http://analyzegreece.gr/topics/greece-europe/item/270-slavoj-zizek-on-greece-the-greeks-are-correct/
<Pepelka> Slavoj Žižek on GReferendum: The Greeks are correct
<Pepelka> »This is a chance for Europe to awaken. The Greeks are correct: Brussels&#39; denial that this is an ideological question is ideology at its pures...«
<yang> sisek
<idioterna> zizek ve kaj govori
<yang> idioterna: tole sem nasel zate https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0Z2nXD408w
<Pepelka> Denis pokora - Svetlana Makarovič o istospolni usmerjenosti - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Denis pokora - Svetlana Makarovič o istospolni usmerjenosti Cel pogovor si lahko ogledate tukaj: http://www.vest.si/2009/04/30/denis-pokora-makaroviceva/«
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<idioterna> yang: skoda k ne bom pogledu
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> ta kanal je kot tipična gostilna dva kronika se pregovarjata, kids navijaja cudno muzko, eni kofetkajo, pa še kak kolesar pride morit
<CrazyLemon> morit ...
<dz0ny> i love it
<yang> Svetlana ima dobro poezijo
<idioterna> i know
<yang> morm kupit se kak album CD
<idioterna> dz0ny: a jsm kolesar al kronik
<idioterna> v tej zgodbi
<idioterna> mislm tok da vem zarad cesa nej te kregam :)
<CrazyLemon> kronika = yang & idioterna
<CrazyLemon> kids = dz0ny and zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> kofetka = sasa84
<CrazyLemon> mori = CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> aha, no sem glih hotu vprasat ker si ti ?
<idioterna> kko sm js kronik
<CrazyLemon> sj nisi..sam vidva se reada pregovarjata :D
<idioterna> saj pa ne pijem!
<CrazyLemon> rada*
<idioterna> ma ce ma un vse narobe
<yang> jst se nc ne pregovarjam, jst vem da ima idioterna vedno prav !
<CrazyLemon> pijača vaju je združila
<CrazyLemon> :p
<yang> I may not be always right, but I am never wrong - homer simpson
<idioterna> ne vem zakaj se teb to zdi relevantno tle
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: jst mam Å¡e dooolgoooo dooolgooo pot do web developerja :P
<CrazyLemon> fckin lag!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nisi web dev..ampak web designerka :D
<CrazyLemon> [283116.990000] Clock: inserting leap second 23:59:60 UTC
<CrazyLemon> [369517.990000] Clock: inserting leap second 23:59:60 UTC
<CrazyLemon> [455917.990000] Clock: inserting leap second 23:59:60 UTC
<CrazyLemon> [542317.990000] Clock: inserting leap second 23:59:60 UTC
<CrazyLemon> a se meni zdi al pa meni tale openwrt nekam pogosto inserta leap second
<CrazyLemon> [628717.980000] Clock: inserting leap second 23:59:60 UTC
<CrazyLemon> in Å¡e vedno je cca. 2s behind
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLZbqGzbDvc
<Pepelka> Svetlana Makarovič - Ojoj, gospa - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Dajdamski portreti, 1998«
<zdobbie> kaj pizda
<zdobbie> jst kofetkam
<zdobbie> sem kolesar
<CrazyLemon> pa še moriš
<zdobbie> navijam cudno muzko, vcasih
<yang> sam da nisi kronik !
<zdobbie> pa pregovarjat tud zmorem
<idioterna> kronik tle si pomoje sam ti yang
<zdobbie> yang: pejt rajs delnice kupovat tja v SDS TV
<idioterna> k rad pijes
<idioterna> alkohol.
<yang> idioterna: ja dans sem res eno cidro spil za kosilo
<idioterna> eno galono.
<zdobbie> a viste
<idioterna> jsm bil pa na poslovilni zabavi od sodelovca zdele
<idioterna> k gre u berlin
<idioterna> delat za konkurenco
<yang> a si pil kakav ?
<idioterna> ne, radensko
<idioterna> niso mel kakava
<idioterna> ce ne bi to
<yang> ja sej bols, ce se z biciklom vozis, od enga piva bi se v jarku pristal
<idioterna> to dvomim, sam slabo bi mi blo pa smrdel bi
<idioterna> tko kot vsi ostali k pijejo pivo.
<yang> nevem no, men pico disi
<yang> pivo
<idioterna> verjamem ja
<idioterna> teb tut avtomobili disijo tko da
<yang> ti nis taprav dec, ce ne pijes piva
<idioterna> seveda nism taprav dec
<idioterna> sej sploh ne pretepam partnerke
<yang> pa fuzbala tut ne gledas
<idioterna> kje je sele pivo
<idioterna> tut ne
<idioterna> tut kolesarstva ne gledam
<idioterna> k je zdej neki baje
<idioterna> k so se neki zaletel
<yang> kaj mu zemanta premalo placa da je sel v berlin ?
<sasa84> zdobbie: kofe? :P
<zdobbie> sasa84: jst pijem sam se ob sedmih zjutri
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ups, ja, web dizajnerka ja :P
<idioterna> yang: prevec zatezen folk mamo na zemanti
<idioterna> ampak se dela na tem
<yang> hmmm
<yang> prvic slisim grajo
<yang> dober kolektiv je pri timskem delu pomemben
<yang> bbl
<sasa84> miške, jaz bom šla počas pančkat
<sasa84> vi pa bodte pridni
<sasa84> vsaj en mal ;)
<sasa84> nočkulaaaaa
<sasa84> ps. hvala CrazyLemon :*
<sasa84> :$
<yang> .vreme koper
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 27.9°C @07.07.2015 21:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 77% jugovzhodnik 0.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:24:45, Kulminacija: 11:11:01, Sončni zahod: 18:57:17
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 32min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 27°C @07.07.2015 21:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 57% jugozahodnik 2.4 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:19:39, Kulminacija: 11:07:45, Sončni zahod: 18:55:52
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 36min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> http://lxqt.org/screenshots/ambiance/
<Pepelka> LXQt Ambiance | LXQt
<Pepelka> »The Lightweight Qt Desktop Environment«
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 28°C @07.07.2015 22:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76% severovzhodnik 1.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:24:45, Kulminacija: 11:11:01, Sončni zahod: 18:57:17
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 32min 31s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> bloody hell .. 28° ob polnoči
<upd> 30 v moji sobi
<yang> 29 kle noter
<upd> .ping
<yang> nc, ura je za spanje
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-08
<pitastrudl> metalcamp iz partisa? :D
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 27°C @08.07.2015 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:11:21, Kulminacija: 11:01:27, Sončni zahod: 18:51:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 40min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> o/
<napsy> je se komu slab po tem ko odda kri?
<CrazyLemon> koliko krvi? :)
<CrazyLemon> js sm zadnjič dal kri za preiskave pa mi ni bilo slabo ... no vsaj ne zaradi oddaje krvi
<napsy> ma tak, ko za obicajen sistematski
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> to ni zarad izgube krvi
<idioterna> to mas mogoce refleks ce vids kri
<idioterna> eni skp padejo
<idioterna> enim je slabo
<CrazyLemon> drugi ne gledamo :D
<napsy> men ni slab ko vidim kri
<idioterna> eni smo pa badass
<napsy> men postane fejst slab pol kako minuto, dve ko ze oddam
<idioterna> zanimiv
<idioterna> mogoce mas ksno alergicno reakcijo na kej?
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> latex?
<idioterna> uni latex rokavice nosjo
<idioterna> k to pocnejo
<napsy> vrjetno, to se mi ze cist skos dogaja
<napsy> ene 2x sm tut skup padu zarad tega
<napsy> latex ne
<idioterna> ja pol je pa sam se un sponar za nadlaht
<CrazyLemon> you are so not a badass
<idioterna> od pleha od igle ne mors met reakcije
<napsy> ja to mi je jasn
<idioterna> mogoce se razkuzilo sam to kr dvomm
<napsy> mel sm eno teorijo da mi pac pritisk se tolk zniza
<CrazyLemon> napsy js ko sm dal kri sm mel nizek pritisk.. pa se mi spet ni toliko znižal da bi mi bilo slabo.. tko da ne vem no
<CrazyLemon> če bi šel na krvodajalsko akcijo pol ja.. ker je velika količina krvi
<CrazyLemon> ampak tko ko daš ne vem..deci? še to ne vem če je pa dvomim da tako zelo vpliva na volumen
<napsy> nevem, motec je, ko je bedn ko vidis druge kok u izi odhajajo
<napsy> js pa se pol se tam neki matram
<CrazyLemon> verjamem ja
<CrazyLemon> si bil pri osebni zdravnici?
<napsy> nop
<yang> kok vec krvi pa vzamejo kot pri pregledu za delovno sposobnost, tam vzamejo kake pol deci do deci se mi zdi
<idioterna> pritisk se ti zniza ce zgubis vec k 10% krvi
<idioterna> ne pa od tega
<idioterna> ma kasn deci
<idioterna> 4 epruvete po 15ml
<napsy> ja, men so dost mal uzel zdj
<yang> se pravi 60ml
<idioterna> ja, max
<napsy> pa je blo slab za popizdit
<yang> men ni blo nikol slabo po tistem, prej obratno
<yang> ce mal krvi vsake tolk zgubis bi se moral bolje pocutit
<napsy> lol :)
<yang> ja mislim, nova kri mora se narest in zacirkulirat
<napsy> sj nova kri se tak skos ustvarja
<yang> telo itak nadomesti
<yang> manjko
<idioterna> pa stara se skos resorbira
<zdobbie> #ubuntu-si-doctors
<idioterna> prazn je tm
<yang> jst ne maram igel, drgac bi sel na krvodajalsko akcijo
<idioterna> zgleda da je na koncesijo
<yang> zoprn obcutek je vsakic k mi rinejo iglo noter
<napsy> men pa to ni panike
<yang> vcasih so dali neko malico , a to se dajejo zdaj ?
<idioterna> a tok si ze lacn
<napsy> nobene malce ni:)
<yang> jah, da si malo opomores :)
<napsy> mi je pa sestra dala pocukrano vodo dans
<idioterna> pr krvodajalski akciji je malca
<idioterna> k tm ti vzamejo pol litra
<yang> pol litra glih ne no
<idioterna> ja do 10%
<yang> v avstriji baje vzemajo plazmo in celo placajoza to
<yang> baje da kar v redu placajo
<yang> pa tisto plazmo lahko na par mescev oddajas
<idioterna> The amount of blood drawn varies from 200 millilitres to 550 millilitres depending on the country, but 450-500 millilitres is typical.
<idioterna> pol litra.
<yang> pol litra krvi, to ze par vampirjev nahranis s tem
<idioterna> ma, slis se velik, pa niti ni
<idioterna> 100 kilski clovk ma ~8 litrov not
<idioterna> 77ml na kilogram telesne teze
<idioterna> je povprecje pr cloveku
<yang> http://www.plasmazentrum.at/
<Pepelka> Willkommen bei den BioLife Plasmazentren
<Pepelka> »BioLife Plasmazentren«
<CrazyLemon> idioterna nimamo vsi 100kg!
<CrazyLemon> nam nekaj pomeni tistih 0.5l!
<idioterna> pr 8 litrih je .5l 6%
<idioterna> pr 5l je sele 10%
<idioterna> ce mas 70 kil si ze na 9%
<idioterna> kar je cist ok
<idioterna> to v par dnevih nadomestis
<CrazyLemon> malo več se mi zdi da je
<idioterna> vec cesa?
<CrazyLemon> časa
<CrazyLemon> nekaj tednov se mi zdi da rabiš
<CrazyLemon> da prideš na 'staro' stanje
<idioterna> ja mogoce ce si couch potato
<idioterna> pa se bases s slanim cipsom pa kokakolo :)
<CrazyLemon> ali pa če si normal.. in preprosto potrebuješ toliko časa! :)
<idioterna> meh
<idioterna> a bunch of bitch-ass culeros!
<zdobersek> why be normal?
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbPeFs7uDLM
<Pepelka> Key & Peele - Proud Thug - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A Latin gang trying to hold a meeting struggles against the stubbornness of one of its members. The Comedy Central app has full episodes of your favorite sho...«
<yang> 20 eur dobis za doniranje plazme, veckrat mesecno lahko ponovis, ne sprejmejo te pa ce si tetoviran al pa homo http://derstandard.at/2000006584874/Plasma-spenden-Geld-verdienen
<Pepelka> Plasma spenden, Geld verdienen - Therapie & Medikamente - derStandard.at › Gesundheit
<Pepelka> »Blutplasma kann nicht künstlich hergestellt werden, daher sind Pharmaindustrie und Patienten auf Spender angewiesen«
<idioterna> to ni res
<idioterna> komot si homo, sam spolnih odnosov ne smes met z moskimi
<yang> nekaj v zvezi z HEP C
<yang> ampak to verjetno morjo vsako kri stestirat
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mislm problematicni so tisti k majo analne spolne odnose
<yang> edin ce pol ugotovijo da si HEP C te kasneje ne spustijo vec k doniranju
<idioterna> ampak vecina analnih spolnih odnosov se dogaja med heteroseksualci tko da
<idioterna> je mal neumn rect da homoti pa ne smejo donirat
<yang> warum Homosexuelle nicht als Spender zugelassen werden. Das sei ein "schwieriges Thema", sagt Leitner.
<idioterna> ja, sej
<idioterna> zarad predsodkov :)
<yang> dejansko ne morjo vedet, razen ce ne obkrozis tm [X] HOMO
<idioterna> mislm da mors obkrozit "ich hatte homosexuelles geschlechtsverkehr" al pa kej tacga
<idioterna> ceprov ne vem zakaj bi pr zenskah to karkol pomenil
<idioterna> k so riziki praviloma manjsi od obicajnih spolnih odnosov
<yang> studenti se precej posluzujejo teh praks doniranja plazme, ker je le 3x 20 eur mesecno lahko dodatno
<idioterna> to predvsem farmacija rab
<yang> ja
<idioterna> zato se tko dobr placa
<yang> verjetn za kreme in podobno
<idioterna> vse zivo
<yang> Ni cudn, da je una kremca La Prarie pol 500 eur lahko
<idioterna> pojma nimam kaj je to
<idioterna> mam sreco u zivljenju
<idioterna> da ne rabm kozmetike
<yang> ma tiste najdrazje kreme iz Milerja
<idioterna> men nc ne pomen to
<idioterna> mislm ne vidm fore
<napsy> drage kreme?
<yang> pr kozmetiki mors predvsem sestavo znat brat, ker dostkrat je krema za 2 eur enako narejena kot una za 50 eur
<yang> placas pa seveda firmo/ime pol
<idioterna> ja sam zakaj bi sploh hotu met kozmetiko
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> v cem je fora?
<yang> jah, naceloma za negovanje koze, ne vem , jst ne uporablam tega, ampak baje je dost krem tud za moske na trziscu
<idioterna> ja sej
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> ne vidm fore
<yang> ze pr peni za britje se vcasih tezko odlocim, k je 10 istih
<idioterna> ce nimas dermatoloskih tezav, zakaj bi hotu
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> zajfo kups
<yang> dobr no, sampon mam anti-alergenski in se dobro obnese
<yang> ta nadisavljena kozmetika iz obicajnih trgovin lahko tudi poskoduje kozo
<yang> ker ma pac take sestavine not ki iritirajo kozo
<Matthai> hoj, jaz imam še vedno težave s temle: https://slo-tech.com/forum/t647583#crta
<idioterna> Matthai: dej pejstn izpis ls v imeniku kjer rsync pozenes
<idioterna> aja ne
<idioterna> Matthai: ls /home/matthai napis
<idioterna> Matthai: ker men to deluje, sam dam --exclude=direktorij/
<idioterna> slash na konc
<Matthai> ja, ls /home/matej  mi izpiše moje datoteke
<idioterna> probej --exclude=Video/
<idioterna> al karkol ze mas
<Matthai> problem je, da ko z adevo poženem, potem vidim, da mi kopira zadeve iz Video imenika
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> no, poskus / dodat
<Matthai> čakaj, zdaj dela, da vidim kaj bo, ko bo do tja prišel
<CrazyLemon> Matthai tvoj ukaz sem skopiral
<CrazyLemon> in mi dela
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/4dAQI7iS#CIhaMkb7YtDLq5g4ZrYDQhN3 proof.. tudi .gvfs ignorira
<Pepelka> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<CrazyLemon> pa čisto nič nisem spreminjal ukaza
<CrazyLemon> no razn src pa dest
<Matthai> evo, tole je moj ful ukaz:
<Matthai> sudo rsync --verbose --progress --stats --compress --rsh=/usr/bin/ssh --recursive --times --perms --acls --links --owner --group --executability --delete --exclude=Prenosi/ --exclude=Video/ --exclude=Dropbox/ /home/matej /media/matej/MyEncPassport/IJS_prenosnik/
<idioterna> ja?
<idioterna> pa ne dela?
<Matthai> zaženem zadevo... in vidim, da mi kopira
<idioterna> weird
<Matthai> matej/Prejemi/Secret Window (2004) [1080p]/
<Matthai> matej/Prejemi/Secret Window (2004) [1080p]/Secret.Window.2004.1080p.BluRay.x264.YIFY.mp4
<idioterna> Prejemi.
<CrazyLemon> to so prejemi
<idioterna> tam zgoraj mas Prenosi
<Matthai> faaaaak
<CrazyLemon> LOL!
<Matthai> kolk sem glup
<idioterna> bre corav :)
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> no, sam da smo resili :)
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa priceless :)
<idioterna> bbl, kosilo
<Matthai> ne me j***.... ubuntu je včasih imel Prenosi, zdaj so pa v Prejemi preimenovali
<Matthai> in nisem opazil
<Matthai> fak, očitno rabim eno kavo :-))
<yang> jst sem si nalozil LXQT namizje
<yang> kr fajn je
<yang> http://jp.si/2015-07-08-112757_2560x1024_scrot.png
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/vrocina.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Pretekli dve noči sta bili med najtoplejšimi v zadnjih 20 letih
<Pepelka> »Dnevne temperature v vročinskem valu, ki bo danes vendarle popustil, sicer niso dosegale rekordov, bolj izstopajoče so bile nenavadno tople noči in jutra. V Šmartnem pri Slovenj Gradcu so tako izenačili rekord iz leta 1998, v Ljubljani pa je najnižja temperatura 23,3 stopinj Celzija postavila nov rekord po letu 1993.«
<CrazyLemon> fckin koper!
<yang> lani je slo do 42
<CrazyLemon> to ni res
<yang> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2013/08/vreme_8.aspx
<Pepelka> Video: Uradno najbolj vroč dan v zgodovini meritev | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »V Cerkljah ob Krki se je živo srebro povzpelo na 40,8 stopinje Celzija, s čimer je bila presežena najvišja do zdaj izmerjena temperatura v Sloveniji.«
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš da ni 42
<yang> 42 sem imel v spominu, je bilo pa blizu
<yang> 40,2 je bila v ljubljani, pa sem si zapomnil 42
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 30°C @08.07.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49% zahodnik 2 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:20:24, Kulminacija: 11:07:55, Sončni zahod: 18:55:25
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 35min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> a pol se globalno ozracje v zadnjih dveh letih ohlaja
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/07/08/hacking-team-zero-day-flash-exploit/
<Pepelka> Critical Flash exploit emerges from Hacking Team breach
<Pepelka> »Feel safe with your fully-patched computer? If you use Flash and land on the wrong website, you may get a virus or even a cryptolocker that renders your machine...«
<yang> jst ne uporabljam flasha
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 34.1°C @08.07.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50% jugozahodnik 5.6 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:26:11, Kulminacija: 11:11:44, Sončni zahod: 18:57:16
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 31min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/GnZuV5D.jpg      looks familiar
<yang> lol
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/ssBZhCs.jpg
<napsy> bo slo mim?
<CrazyLemon> nope.. napoved je da bo zajelo celo slovenijo
<CrazyLemon> ampak zvečer
<dz0ny> http://wxug.us/1pv29
<dz0ny> 17 ish
<Pepelka> WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
<Pepelka> »WunderMap® is an interactive weather map from Weather Underground that allows users to choose from different weather layers plotted on top of a dynamic map interface.«
<upd> http://neurje.si/home/storm-alarm-maps/
<Pepelka> Storm Alarm Maps – Napoved vremenskih neurij | Neurje
<yang> Slovenceljni se spet nekaj jezijo in protestirajo, ker jim drzava zeli zgraditi cesto, pa ne spustijo svojih njiv. V avstriji mas pa asfaltirano cesto do vsake gorske koce pa opticni internet istocasno
<napsy> jap
<napsy> sm iz tistih krajev
<napsy> pa bi rad mel hitro cesto tam
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> kok yang nima pojma
<yang> slovenceljni so prot vsemu
<yang> ne bi imeli hitrih cest, odlagalisc odpadkov, hidroeektrarn, termoelektrarn, nukleark
<yang> ampak vse te ugodnosti bi pa radi koristil, sam ne b imel tega v svojem kraju
<yang> ko so predstavnika vprasali, zakaj protestirajo proti izgradnji hitre ceste je rekel "njive nam bodo vzeli", pa kaj naj jo po luftu zgradijo
<idioterna> zakaj morjo pa zgradit cesto tam?
<napsy> ja, pa naj gre nekam drugam zivet
<idioterna> ja pa zakaj?
<idioterna> mislm, zakaj je treba vse zabetonirat
<napsy> zdobersek: da bodo velencani hitreje prisli do avtoceste
<napsy> ah idioterna
<yang> idioterna: http://ebay.eu/1HfVYFP
<idioterna> ja pa naj grejo kam drugam zivet!
<Pepelka> Winterurlaub FeWo bis 5 Pers am Nassfeld, Kärnten | eBay
<idioterna> yang: kaj nej s tem
<yang> high Speed Internet Anbindung verkabelt.
<idioterna> ja, pa?
<yang> na vrhu gore
<idioterna> to je tut pr nas
<idioterna> pr nas ni v ljubljani
<idioterna> v rovtah je ze povsod
<yang> idioterna: ti si tut tipicen slovenc, vozil bi se v tiste kraje z avtom, ampak istocasno bi protestiral proti izgradnji cest
<idioterna> v kere kraje z avtom?
<upd_> to da si 500 ljudi pridela svojo hrano je bol pomembno kot da se folk pol ure prej pripelje na cilj
<upd_> sam to bo folku jasn Å¡ele ko bo hrane zmankal
<idioterna> mislm da vemo kdo tle bi se z avtom vozil
<napsy> upd_: vecina hrane tak uvozimo :)
<idioterna> zame loh asfaltirajo polovico kolovoza med njivami
<idioterna> al pa ce pustijo sodr
<idioterna> ni bistvene razlike
<yang> ma glej v avstriji imas polno asfaltiranih krajevnih cest, ki so boljse vzdrzevane kot nasa avtocesta, pa pravtako imajo ogrono gozdov in obdelovalnih povrsin, kje je problem torej ?
<yang> samo v kulturi
<idioterna> v tvoji kulturi
<idioterna> ker bi ti rad da je vse zabetonirano
<idioterna> zato da se bos ti lahko povsod vozu in povzrocal degradacijo okolja in onesnazeval
<idioterna> v avstriji ni dovoljeno kar cest vlect mal za foro
<yang> upd: cesen in cebula je itak iz kitajske (ker je ceneje), ceprav ga lahko ogromno pridelamo pri nas
<idioterna> to mogoce v bs3
<upd> ja zate, za tiste ki imajo njive pa ni
<idioterna> mi mamo domac cesen
<idioterna> pa cebulo
<idioterna> pa hren pa kamilce
<idioterna> pa lipo pa borovnice iz hoste
<idioterna> nismo vsi mestne srajce
<idioterna> pa nismo vsi razvajenci
<yang> ti si bolj na obrobju mesta doma
<yang> kaselj sploh ni bil del ljubljane do nevem 1980
<idioterna> ja, ene 3x dlje od centra kot ti, pa se vseen vozim s kolesom v sluzbo, nism tok potraten da bi drugim zajebal zivljenski prostor zato da lahko pr 35 stopinjah s klimo na polno vozim v kanti k se bolj segreva ozracje
<upd> yang, sej če bi ti imel svojo njivo pa bi 10 let prideloval gor se ji tud nebi kar tako odrekel ane
<idioterna> yang: bs3 se vedno ni del ljubljane
<idioterna> to je cefurska enklava
<idioterna> geto kot geto!
<yang> upd: sej se ne odrecejo, drzava jim da odskodnino, sam verjetn hocjo vec
<idioterna> ja sam hocjo njivo
<idioterna> ne odskodnine
<idioterna> pa ko bo zabetonirano bo tut pr njih taka vrocina
<idioterna> zdej pa ni
<yang> idioterna: cefurska enklava, kaksen izraz pa je to ? priseljenci iz jugoslavije zivijo tut v murglah in rozni dolini
<idioterna> to se js norca delam iz tvojih predsodkov.
<upd> yang, to ni point, pri nas na dobrovi so hotli zadrževalnike zgradit, pa kaj bo kmetu 10k odškodnine ki jih bo v 1 letu porabil, če ima pa vsak let 4x ko kosi 500€ dobička, pa to bo on imel 50 let pa še njegovi otroci pa vnuki pa si izračunaj
<upd> in zakaj zato ker je folk gradil na poplavnem območju
<idioterna> to ni res
<yang> upd: ja bolje je da v ljubljani poplavi cel vic kot pa da bi en kmet dobil 10k in bi sanirali zadevo
<idioterna> niso gradil na poplavnem obmocju ampak so regulirali strugo
<idioterna> in ker so regulirali strugo visje gor po toku
<idioterna> se ni vec razlivala ob mocnem toku
<idioterna> in je vsa voda prletela dol
<idioterna> na obmocje ki nikol prej ni bilo poplavno
<yang> gradascica je hudourniski potok
<upd> no kakorkoli, problem se reši z poglobitvijo struge ne pa z uničevanjem travnokov
<idioterna> in je zdaj nastalo poplavno
<idioterna> ne, to ni res
<yang> vsa voda iz polhograjskega hribovja se steka v gradascico
<idioterna> resi se ga z zadrzevalniki
<idioterna> sam ti nisi hidroinzenir pa se ne spoznas na te reci
<idioterna> v resnici je sam za razbit utrjene bregove
<upd> zadrževalnik je ena od rešitev, ki bi jo delno eu financirala zato pa naj bi bila najbolša rešitev
<idioterna> pa bo problem resen
<idioterna> brez stresice za tiste ob gornjem toku gradascice
<idioterna> sam vic ne bo vec pod vodo
<idioterna> fora je v tem da dokler smo bli v jugoslaviji se je nemske gradbene standarde dejansko spostovalo
<idioterna> zdaj se jih pa ne
<idioterna> in folk kar po svoje neki ureja
<idioterna> obcine si kar privoscijo cist nedopustne posege v vodne rezime
<idioterna> ampak vazn da je hitra cesta
<idioterna> da se loh yangi vozjo gor pa dol
<idioterna> pa obcudujejo naravo
<idioterna> ostalo ni tok pomembno
<idioterna> pa vazn da so kolicki po celem mestu, k vozniki ne razumejo da se ne sme parkirat na plocnikih
<idioterna> pa da rabmo semaforje da pesci sploh loh pridejo cez cesto
<idioterna> narobe svet!
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<yang> http://img.rtvslo.si/_up/upload/2015/07/08/65228641_p5.jpg
<idioterna> prou majo
<idioterna> nej raj optiko dajo pod zemlo
<yang> kle pri nas je vse v zemlji
<yang> ponavad je optika pod zemlo
<idioterna> razn zelja
<idioterna> pa buce pa proso pa cesn
<idioterna> vse s kitajske
<idioterna> cist zastruplen
<idioterna> pa se porab se na tone goriv da se prpele
<yang> ja, samo ce te ceste ne bodo zgradil, pa bodo tam cesen sadil, je se zmer ceneje s kitajske ga uvazat
<idioterna> vedno je ceneje, ce ne placujes polne cene
<yang> sej lahko da obstaja bolj sprejemljiva resitev za traso
<yang> ampak ce je v interesu drzave da se gradi hitre ceste
<yang> je to pac prioritetni interes
<yang> drugace ne bi imeli nobene avtoceste, povsod je bil potreben odkup teritorija
<yang> in povsod je kaksen kmet protestiral, k je zelel visjo odkupno ceno za zemljisce
<yang> kaksni so celo spekulirali kje gredo trase in tisto zemljo ze prej odkupili, da bi jo kasneje za visjo ceno prodali
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<dz0ny> incoming
<idioterna> dz0ny: todd je na slotehu
<idioterna> k si isku
<dz0ny> idioterna: sva se že zmenila :)
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> nc, sibam domol
<idioterna> srecno
<dz0ny> likewise
<dz0ny> At former managed-hosting startup, we would deploy a pair of EMC symmetrixes into our DC cage as storage for our DB tier, with volumes mirrored over the pair. While equipment was being moved into the cage one day, someone accidentally banged the power-switch protection plate on one of the EMCs. Fortunately the power switch had to be held depressed for several seconds to turn off the equipment.
<dz0ny> Unfortunately, the protection plate itself got jammed in against power switch keeping it depressed. Hoisted by its own petard, as it were.
<dz0ny> Good thing we deployed those EMCs in pairs. But then curiosity gets the better of a DC ops guy wondering how the plate got jammed. So he punches the plate on the 2nd EMC causing it to similarly jam and power-off. Doh.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tale greipel je žval
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: k jz
<CrazyLemon> bones pls
<CrazyLemon> stop making me laugh
<zdobbie> v soboto sem bil na Rogli
<zdobbie> tko da
<zdobbie> comeback is real
<CrazyLemon> tko da.. nisi Å¡printal ...
<zdobbie> to delam ob strani
<sasa84> hejhou miške ;)
<CrazyLemon> sup hou
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakvaj si tak
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kak?
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> 'sup hou'
<zdobersek> tak
<CrazyLemon> its coming!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sorry
<zdobersek> whose coming?
<CrazyLemon> whats up ho*
<CrazyLemon> hose is coming
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/tureavanture/kulinarika/od-jagnjecjih-klobasic-do-sendvica-bolonjeze-ulicna-hrana-kot-se-sika/369274
<Pepelka> Od jagnječjih klobasic do sendviča bolognese - ulična hrana, "kot se šika" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »"Sem, sem, nujno moram poskusiti Andreja Kuharja, " spodbudi svojo spremljevalko Zlatko Zahović, medtem ko se s kozarcem vina večera pomika proti pultu Vile Herberstein, najnovejši rezidenci ...«
<sasa84> wiiiiiii zdobersek
<zdobbie> wiiiiiii sasa84
<sasa84> abu ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a če greš z miško je to :hover?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp
<zdobersek> jpi
<LorD_DDooM> Siniči okoli 23. ure so policiste obvestili, da po avtocesti, v predoru Dekani, proti Kopru pelje kolesar. Policisti so na Bivju izsledili 37-letnega Celjana s kolesom. Za odvoz kolesa z avtoceste so potrebovali intervencijsko vozilo, Celjanu pa so izdali plačilni nalog.
<idioterna> zdobersek: a to mas ksn nov kolo da so rabl tovornak da so ga s ceste spravl
<zdobersek> CELJE REPRESENTS
<idioterna> al so tok weak k se skos sam z avti vozjo
<idioterna> tej cestarji
<idioterna> pa polcaji
<zdobersek> ne ruzumejo principa
<idioterna> no to je itak lastnost brez katere ne dobis sluzbe v policiji
<CrazyLemon> http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page=1
<Pepelka> Blitzortung.org – live lightning map – live thunderstorms
<Pepelka> »Storm map with live lightning strikes, based on data from the lightning detection network Blitzortung.org.«
<CrazyLemon> here it comes!!
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P84tN0z4jqM&feature=youtu.be&t=1m17s
<Pepelka> Guy Verhofstadt plenary speech on Greece with Alexis Tsipras 8-7-2015 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Guy Verhofstadt 8 Jul 2015 plenary speech on Greece«
<dz0ny> Jelinčič style :>
<sasa84_> ijeeeej, bliska se!
<sasa84_> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 24°C @08.07.2015 19:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 59% severnik 2 m/s
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: are you alive???
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:22:06, Kulminacija: 11:08:49, Sončni zahod: 18:55:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 33min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ mja
<CrazyLemon> nič od nevihte
<CrazyLemon> sam 0.5s blackout
<CrazyLemon> pa internet je 'wonky'
<sasa84_> b
<sasa84_> pr nas se nek bliska...pač bl deleč
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ sej pri nas se je tudi bliskalo.. sam pol pa meh
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 26.1°C @08.07.2015 20:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60% jugovzhodnik 2.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:26:11, Kulminacija: 11:11:44, Sončni zahod: 18:57:16
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 31min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 28.1°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 29.4°C
 * sasa84 javno pohvali CrazyLemon
 * CrazyLemon javno unzips his pants
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/zanimivosti/2015/07/rekordna_petmilijonska_sedmica_lota_gre_v_koper.aspx
<Pepelka> Rekordna petmilijonska sedmica Lota gre v Koper | Zanimivosti - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »V igri Loto so izžrebali rekordno sedmico, vredno okroglih pet milijonov evrov. Zmagovalno kombinacijo številk 2, 3, 13, 17, 19, 24, 37 z dodatno številko 25 je srečni dobitnik vplačal v Kopru.«
<CrazyLemon> sam fyi
 * CrazyLemon coughs
<sasa84> ooo ful najs
<sasa84> sem vedla d morm v kp vplačat!
<sasa84> v glavnem...az grem pančkat
<sasa84> hvala CrazyLemon!
<sasa84> :*
<sasa84> :$
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 np :)
<CrazyLemon> ln
<sasa84> se bom že odddolžila
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> z 'd'ji? :D
<sasa84> denarja nimam ... se bom pa kako drugače :P
<Sky[x]> a ne gledate predatorja?
<sasa84> ti ga tud ne Sky[x] :P
<Sky[x]> jst ga
<CrazyLemon> ln
<Sky[x]> se kdo tukaj?
<upd_> a
<mcsaban> b
<mcsaban> udp
<upd> you
<upd> ravno nevihta se začela
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-09
<mcsaban> da
<mcsaban> tu je ze minila
<mcsaban> http://4d.rtvslo.si/arhiv/Kruta%20smrt
<Pepelka> RTV 4D - RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »RTV 4D - RTV Slovenija; sporedi, ogled programov v živo prek spleta, arhiv oddaj in prispevkov«
<mcsaban> gledam...
<mcsaban> zalost
<napsy> 22jutro
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 16°C @09.07.2015 5:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93% južni veter 0.4 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:17:24, Kulminacija: 11:05:10, Sončni zahod: 18:52:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 35min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> mal hladno
<napsy> o ja :)
<zdobbie> pa dezka
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<napsy> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-nuts/0Twz24CjYas
<Pepelka> Google Groups
<napsy> woohoo
<Pepelka> »Mit Google Groups können Sie Online-Foren und E-Mail-basierte Gruppen erstellen, sich daran beteiligen und interessante Diskussionen mit anderen Mitgliedern führen.«
<zdobersek> boohoo
<napsy> 1.5 bo ko roxala zgleda
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/K343AEQ.gif
<napsy> http://tip.golang.org/doc/go1.5
<Pepelka> Go 1.5 Release Notes - The Go Programming Language
<zdobersek> twas a joke you knigget
<zdobersek> but 10x
<idioterna> https://imgur.com/gallery/kDTbkhS
<Pepelka> Blade Runner is set 4 years from now in 2019. This picture is Beijing, today - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: full of all the magic and wonders of the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> https://helpx.adobe.com/security/products/flash-player/apsa15-03.html
<Pepelka> Adobe Security Bulletin
<Pepelka> »Security update for Flash Player, released December 10 2013.«
<napsy> :)
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> preziveli toco?
<napsy> o ja :)
<napsy> u lublan je ni blo
<slax0r> napsy: to vem, sm biu v porodnisnici do vecera :P
<skyx> slax0r: si rodil? :)
<slax0r> jap :)
<napsy> cestitke
<slax0r> hvala
<msev> Cestitke
<slax0r> hvala x2
<msev> A je fantek a puncka?
<slax0r> poba
<skyx> cestitke ;)
<slax0r> hvala x3
<yang> mogoce bo puncka, ko bo odrasel
<yang> cestitke
<slax0r> hvala x4
<napsy> festa pol dans :)
<slax0r> v soboto v bistvu
<msev> Haha yang
<msev> To bi blo bl problem ce bi blk na Tajskem
<msev> Hehe
<CrazyLemon> slax0r congrats man! :)
<slax0r> hvala x5
<CrazyLemon> x5 uber alles! <3
<slax0r> bmw?
<CrazyLemon> sure..why not
<msev> Lol
<yang> msev: a ti se nisi trans seksualca videl v SLO =
<msev> Ja salome sm vidu na tvju ja
<yang> eh salome
<yang> ta je pac najbolj medijsko izpostavljen
<msev> Sam on/a izvira s hrvaske hehe
<msev> Uglavnm na Tajskem je najvecja koncentracija ladyboyjev
<msev> Baje
<yang> ja
<yang> tm majo poseben status kot tretji spol
<CrazyLemon> msev zanimivo da si seznanjen s tem ...
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msev> Haha velik je na tvju od tega haha
<yang> Kathoey
<yang> Salome je bil kelner, ko smo mi se zuriral kot mulci
<yang> Pa na vse partije je hodil
<idioterna> slax0r: you don't know what you've gotten yourself into
<idioterna> slax0r: al mas ze od prej ksne
<CrazyLemon> he knows
<idioterna> a misls da je prebral navodila
<CrazyLemon> this is not his first rodeo !
<idioterna> jsm zdej free of this earthly stuff
<yang> Jst se strinjam s Stallmanov tudi kar se tice mnenja glede otrok
<CrazyLemon> nisi free..sam incapable! :D
<yang> Predvsem stane
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbArXHuzbrI
<Pepelka> Richard Stallman on Children - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Richard Stallman gives his opinion on having children. (Content is copyright Russia Today https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpwvZwUam-URkxB7g4USKpg)«
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: free sm
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: partnerka pa se bolj
<yang> https://stallman.org/articles/children.html
<Pepelka> Why it is important not to have children.
<napsy> mal pa se celo strinjam z njim
<yang> idioterna: ti se sicer se mlad, ce te partnerka zapusti, pa potem spoznas novo ne bos vec mogel met otrok z njo
<yang> zdej ce imas dva zadosti ok
<yang> ampak ponavadi v novi zvezi pridejo novi otroci
<idioterna> vseen mi je
<yang> Moj sosed je frajer, ma 3 otroke s tremi zenami
<napsy> kolegica ma zdj forca eno leto
<napsy> me je kr mal minl
<napsy> da bi kj mel zdj
<yang> moja soseda ma tut dva otroka zdaj sta stara 4 in 3 leta
<yang> pa prav zadnjic ko sva bla na pijaci "Uf ves kok mi pase bit en teden brez otrok...cist razumem tiste, ki nimajo otrok"
<idioterna> slabo je planirala
<idioterna> js nocm met vec otrok
<yang> Kaksne tud doma priganjajo "kdaj bos mel otroke..."
<zdobbie> but RMS is rich
<yang> Ampak dejstvo je, da otrok ne more bit lacen in tezko razume pomanjkanje
<zdobbie> talking of privilege ... dz0ny could you?
<yang> zdobbie: ja, ampak ni bil rich do par let nazaj
<zdobbie> yang: on je rich od rojstva
<yang> zdobbie: on bo zapustil premozenje FSF fundaciji
<yang> zdobbie: rich od rojstva, od kje ti pa ta ideja ?
<yang> bil je navaden student na MIT-u
<zdobbie> z rojstnega lista
<zdobbie> doyougetityet.com
<napsy> funny cos' it's true
<CrazyLemon> lol..i dont think he gets it
<CrazyLemon> https://vimeo.com/132725292
<Pepelka> HOW TO RIDE BITCH on Vimeo
<Pepelka> »A THROWBACK POKE AT 1960'S INSTRUCTIONAL VIDEOS... A TIME WHERE THINGS WERE JUST A LITTLE BIT MACHO AND A LOT MORE RIDICULOUS. Featuring Sean Keenan of Puberty…«
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> idioterna: da, ze mam enga
<dz0ny> slax0r: congrats :)
<slax0r> thanks
<zdobersek> oy vey
<zdobersek> otroci vabljeni na #ubuntu-si-podmladek
<skyx> lol
<msev> Lol
<dz0ny> zdobersek: biz opportunity ubuntu-si pestunja
<msev> Hahahaha
<dz0ny> meanwhile http://i.imgur.com/GUkcDos.png
<dz0ny> #ScratchingMyHead
<slax0r> ew
<slax0r> kako lahko developas na white backgroundu?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kok monetizirat?
<napsy> ve kdo za kak zastonj parkir plac v izoli?
<zdobersek> boat or car?
<napsy> avto
<zdobersek> automatic what?
<yang> napsy: Ambasada Gavioli
<zdobersek> amfibijsko vozilo?
<napsy> yang: to je v centru, zihr cist zaseden
<yang> niti ni v centru
<yang> ors kar hodit kak kilometer do morja
<CrazyLemon> napsy ja
<CrazyLemon> pri primaveri imaš stanovanjski kompleks.. južna cesta
<CrazyLemon> kar nekaj parkirišč
<CrazyLemon> to je cca. 250m stran od san simona
<CrazyLemon> imaš pa pri ladjedelnici parkirišče..kjer daš 2€ za cel dan.. nekaj takega
<napsy> kul
<CrazyLemon> jp..2€/24h
<CrazyLemon> http://www.komunala-izola.si/images/stories/komunala/CENIK_LADJEDELNICA.pdf
<napsy> thx
<CrazyLemon> np
<yang> CrazyLemon: a si ti taprav primorc s skuterjem ?
<CrazyLemon> yang nope
<zdobersek> bitch please
<zdobersek> on ma kolo
<zdobersek> brfb
<CrazyLemon> sm pa vidu enga zdaj na skuterju.. "pršu" iz vukovarja
<zdobersek> zakvaj me ne opozorite!
<yang> zdobbie: tvoj private internet hostname je cpe-77.38.31.63.cable.t-1.si
<CrazyLemon> cos we dont care about your IP
<CrazyLemon> we are not like that
<zdobersek> yang:
<zdobersek> .gif maybe maybe not
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/Dh78tzv7OUKDm/giphy.gif
<idioterna> slax0r: ja pol si si pa sam kriv :)
<slax0r> idioterna: ne me jebat, res? :)
<slax0r> sm ravn hotu dat tozbo not da bi koga drugega okrivil
<idioterna> ja kr
<idioterna> "peter me je nagovoru!"
<idioterna> slax0r: kok sta pa narazn froca
<idioterna> a je taprvi tut mulo
<idioterna> pr men sta dve let narazn pa starejsa je punca
<idioterna> in je tamal kr bogi k ga baba tok komandera
<slax0r> idioterna: tut ja, 9 let
<idioterna> 9 let razlike?
<idioterna> to bo pol mal drugac
<idioterna> bo ze pomagala ahtat
<slax0r> pomagu, tut poba sm mislu
<dz0ny> slax0r: to je web page
<dz0ny> sentry service
<slax0r> dz0ny: huh?
<slax0r> aja, SS
<slax0r> ok :D
<lynxlynxlynx> .vreme bovec
<jabuk> ARSO: Bovec (441m): 0°C @09.07.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk>    
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:23:52, Kulminacija: 11:12:02, Sončni zahod: 19:00:11
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 36min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<mcsaban> .vreme sezana
<jabuk> ARSO: Park Škocj. jame (420m): 23.2°C @09.07.2015 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 40% vzhodnik 6.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:25:03, Kulminacija: 11:10:45, Sončni zahod: 18:56:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 31min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<mcsaban> cigavi so tej boti:)
<idioterna> free bots
<idioterna> nobody owns them
<zdobbie> my bot is your bot
<idioterna> mi bota su bota
<idioterna> al kva
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie is tony out?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ne vem
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie zgleda že tko
<zdobbie> pobral se je, roko mora zacet premikat
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ampak jo ne
<zdobbie> neki jo
<zdobbie> bo ze sel na slikanje
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ga bom zvecer rufnu, pa ti povem
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie cancellara out.. tony out.. torej froome ?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: najbrz kljucnica
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobbie> .yt shame
<jabuk> Tyrese Gibson "SHAME" Our Love and Support https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faQAwopjpfE
<zdobbie> .gif shame
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/rAaVNaQysigo0/giphy.gif
<upd> .gif shame on you
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/TOrbW7c6ez16/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> .gif dick pic shame
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/Gff3Q7LIJSaVG/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> well thats pretty epic
<zdobbie> fantje, jeba je dejanska
<zdobbie> nutello smo odprl
<zdobbie> fatje in dekleta*
<CrazyLemon> fatje in deleta
<zdobbie> faktje in denleta*
<yang> idioterna: dans sem sel pogledat bitnik
<yang> ATM
<yang> mors met QR kodo walleta
<yang> da lahko nakazejo
<CrazyLemon> kak pameten prevod za 'pausing' ? anyone?
<yang> zaustavitev
<yang> odmor
<yang> pavza
<yang> http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/a03.exe?name=sskj_testa&expression=pavza&hs=1
<Pepelka> Slovar slovenskega knjižnega jezika, delovna verzija - izid poizvedbe.
<CrazyLemon> vem kaj je pause (premor fyi).. zanima me 'pausing'
<yang> https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/pausing
<Pepelka> pausing - Wiktionary
<CrazyLemon> yes..totally useless
<CrazyLemon> zanima me prevod
<CrazyLemon> ne kaj pomeni beseda
<yang> prevod je pavza
<CrazyLemon> ne..to pomeni da je že paused.. tole je v prehodu med running in paused
<yang> John is pausing, John pavzira
<yang> samo cas je drugacen
<CrazyLemon> ...
<yang> pavziranje
<yang> bi bil dobesedni prevod
<yang> oz pavza
<yang> nevem, nisem slavist jebenti
<CrazyLemon> vem da nisi
<CrazyLemon> ker pavza sploh ni tapravi izraz
<CrazyLemon> ampak je premor
<yang> to je eno in isto
<yang> :)
<CrazyLemon> i'd disagree..but thats just me :)
<yang> ja se ti vid, da tudi ti nisi slavist
<yang> odmor je slovenska beseda za pavzo
<yang> ampak pomen je isti
<yang> odmor/premor/pavza, poglej sskj
<yang> kot ti pa wiktionary pove je pa pausing samo trenutni cas za besedo pause
<yang> torej sedanjik
<yang> ne moires recimo napisati "John is pause" ampak napises "John is pausing"
<yang> John odmara
<CrazyLemon> lol
<yang> :)
<CrazyLemon> john is pausing ... priceless :)
<lynxlynxlynx> as we speak
<lynxlynxlynx> čist v redu
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak ti hočeš drug pomen
<yang> mogoce imas drugacen kontekst
<yang> napisi kaksen je kontekst
<CrazyLemon> hvala..bom že sam.. grem na pausing
<yang> idioterna: https://vimeo.com/114190446 To ta crno sem danes videl pred vhodom
<Pepelka> Bitcoin in Ljubljana on Vimeo
<Pepelka> »Bitnik short video “Bitcoin in Ljubljana”, a new project by the Bitnik team - bitnik.eu/en. Please share & spread the love! If you would like to support the…«
<zdobbie> musguard diler
<zdobbie> svasta
<CrazyLemon> a vi nimate musguard dilerjev v celu?
<yang> njim sam po posti dostavljajo
<yang> kdo pa bo hodil v celje, lepo te prosim
<yang> :)
<zdobbie> parlament
<CrazyLemon> !g sekta happy happy
<Pepelka> Slovenija / Slovenska sekta Happy happy na sodišču - Svet24.si http://svet24.si/clanek/novice/slovenija/55034a9fb4dd2/slovenska-sekta-happy-happy-na-sodiscu
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nekaj zate ^
<zdobbie> NO TIME
<CrazyLemon> but i want you to be happy happy :(
<zdobbie> nooooooo http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/9/8924271/only-heartless-creatures-can-design-planes-like-this
<Pepelka> Evil plane seat design would ruin whatever good remains of air travel | The Verge
<Pepelka> »Viewed from above, a sitting human being looks like a T-block from Tetris. The shoulders jut to the sides, and the legs protrude forward in a narrow line. It's not the most efficient shape in...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlkSKL4fyQo
<Pepelka> Crazy Hail Storm... And Crazy Guy Trying To Protect His Car - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<Pepelka> »LOL... It's just very funny and unbelievable how this dude thinks he can protect his car from a big hail storm doing something like that.«
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: MišiLemon
<CrazyLemon> sup sasa84_
<sasa84_> luškano stran sva nrdila :P
 * CrazyLemon ni nič naredu!
<sasa84_> mal si mi pomagu :)
<CrazyLemon> neki malega :)
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem spat
<CrazyLemon> ln o/
<sasa84_> nočko CrazyLemon
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-10
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> no time, getting down
<napsy> zdobbie: teb pa dogaja zadne case :)
<zdobbie> but it's friday
<zdobbie> what else would I be doing
<napsy> https://go.googlesource.com/go/+/a625b919163e76c391f2865d1f956c0f16d90f83
<Pepelka> a625b919163e76c391f2865d1f956c0f16d90f83 - go - Git at Google
<napsy> lol :D
<zdobbie> ur debugger is lol
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> kaj je pa narobe z 80 width terminalom?
<dz0ny> :)
<napsy> da je vcasih tezk spravt celo vrstico not
<dz0ny> vim users
<slax0r> mi mamo 80 soft limit, 120 hard limit
<slax0r> thanks to me
<idioterna> are the best users in the world
<slax0r> ^
<dz0ny> fora je da ma golang tool za samodejno oblikovanje src
<idioterna> sej to majo pretty much vsi
<dz0ny> in je bil hard na 80 :)
<idioterna> ce mas vrstice daljse od 80 neki narobe delas!
<dz0ny> idioterna: cough python,php
<slax0r> js sm hotu na zacetku hard na 80 :P
<idioterna> dz0ny: https://github.com/storborg/pep8nazi/
<Pepelka> storborg/pep8nazi · GitHub
<Pepelka> »pep8nazi - Keep your interpreter pristine.«
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> sm mislu da Å¡i python fmt najdu
<dz0ny> si*
<slax0r> in ko mas vrstice max 80, lahk normalno side-by-side dva bufferja odpres v vimu tut na manjsih screenih :P
<idioterna> sej to je to
<idioterna> sam pac
<idioterna> na mal drugacn nacin
<dz0ny> proactive much
<idioterna> reactive :)
<slax0r> se ena zanimiva programerska "vojna", indent, tab/spaces?
<napsy> oh-oh
<idioterna> sej to je ze dolg mim
<idioterna> pep8 settled it
<idioterna> ampak mi se zmer tabe uporablamo
<idioterna> tko da tale pep8nazi bi nam ubil vse
<idioterna> v go pa ne vem kasn code style mamo
<napsy> tabi so default
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> btw atom je prow nice za golang
<napsy> mhm
<slax0r> idioterna: a ti si tut vim (ab)user?
<napsy> js sm ga zacel 2 tedna nazaj uporablat
<napsy> ne vem sicer kok prestavt na ze odprti fajl namest da mi stalno odpira nove tabe
<napsy> pol mam kak fajl po 5x odprt
<idioterna> slax0r: ja
<idioterna> sure
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/beAUQLl.png
<idioterna> napsy: ce je open source je to trivialno fixat
<slax0r> idioterna: tabi ali bufferji? :P
<dz0ny> napsy: nism se prsu do te napake
<idioterna> slax0r: js mam tabe
<dz0ny> men pusti sam en file odprt
<dz0ny> upgrade maybe
<napsy> dz0ny: ctrl+p ti ne odpre novga taba za fajl ce ze mas odprto?
<idioterna> ctrl-t sm si pobindal da mi tab odpre
<idioterna> pol pa :e
<idioterna> pa ctrl j pa k za prev pa next tab
<slax0r> js sm jih dolg uporabljal, pred ksnimi 6 mesci sm preklopu na bufferje, pa morm priznat da so mi bufferji bl vsec
<idioterna> se mi kr ok obnese
<slax0r> ubistvu buffer+tabs
<idioterna> kko sploh delas z bufferji
<slax0r> :badd path/file
<slax0r> :b part_of_filename<tab>
<idioterna> ja sam kje ga vids
<slax0r> :ls
<idioterna> a
<slax0r> <c-w>^ odpre nov split in prejsnji file, <c-^> prejsnji file v trenutnem windowu
<slax0r> tabe pa potem uporabljam ce mam ksno drugo zadevo se za urejat zraven, ponavad mam v prvem tabu controller/model, v drugem tabu pa kak settings.xml al pa kaj taksnega
<idioterna> aha hm
<idioterna> stekam ja ce mas velik screen je to nice
<slax0r> sm se tut ze na majhnih navadu
<slax0r> pa na hjkl se navajam :P
<idioterna> to pa js ze dolh nucam ja
<idioterna> ceprov vecino cajta kr /searcham
<idioterna> da se premaknem nekam
<dz0ny> napsy: yep https://vid.me/z2Yd
<Pepelka> Screencast 10. 07. 2015 08:52:24 - vidme
<slax0r> mja, search, al pa { }
<slax0r> btw, ma kdo kak regex za IBAN in BIC?
<napsy> dz0ny: aja, mogoc se to dogaja sam ce mas split view
<dz0ny> napsy: to pa ja
<napsy> no, to me dost mot zaenkrat pr atom
<dz0ny> sam zihr je kje setting
<napsy> mhm
<skyx__> obstaja en library za to ja
<dz0ny> napsy: https://atom.io/packages/search?q=pane
<dz0ny> so many choices
<Pepelka> Search Packages
<Pepelka> »At GitHub, we’re building the text editor we’ve always wanted: hackable to the core, but approachable on the first day without ever touching a config file. We can’t wait to see what you build with it.«
<slax0r> a atom je od githuba?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> lol https://atom.io/themes/atom-material-ui su much fancy
<Pepelka> atom-material-ui
<Pepelka> »A dark UI theme for Atom that follows Google's Material Design Guidelines«
<dz0ny> animations in editor
<dz0ny> unheard of
<dz0ny> handy as hell https://atom.io/packages/merge-conflicts
<Pepelka> merge-conflicts
<Pepelka> »Resolve git conflicts within Atom«
<slax0r> nah
<slax0r> need to use mah mouse
<dz0ny> a?
<dz0ny> to je merge conflict ne za git msg editor
<dz0ny> napsy: btw golang ma z beto nov vendoring nacin
<napsy> mhm vem
<dz0ny> env EXPERIMENTLVENDORING=1 go get
<dz0ny> :D
<napsy> se pa se nebi prevc zanasu na to
<dz0ny> jaz se kar glide uporabljam
<dz0ny> gb is wierd
<napsy> mi mamo kar git subtree
<CrazyLemon> "Ontario and Lotto Max Online Promotion,
<CrazyLemon> View Attached and Claim Your Reward." i should open this .doc ey
<slax0r> ofc
<slax0r> zakaj pa mislis da so ti poslal?
<slax0r> da bos samo zbrisal?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sm odpru.. but makes no sense..
<CrazyLemon> Congratulations! Your email address has\A0won US$1,000 000.00 in the Canadian Lottery Online Lucky Program (Ontario OLGC)
<CrazyLemon> You are advised to send the following below information\92s to our agent in South Africa (Mr. Don McCabe)
<CrazyLemon> canada.. south africa.. wat
<napsy> kanadska loterija ma agenta v afriki?
<lynxlynxlynx> faaak, kolk je banka nesposobna
<napsy> how peculiar
<lynxlynxlynx> mitološka javna uprava nima nič proti njim
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx NLB???? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> jap
<lynxlynxlynx> in sploh ni šlo za nič povezanega s tehnologijo
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: in kaj se cakas?
<slax0r> posl
<slax0r> zvecer pa pridem na obali na eno hladno
<slax0r> obalo*
<CrazyLemon> slax0r obalo južne afrike? :D
<slax0r> ja kam pa? :)
<CrazyLemon> kanade..d0h
<slax0r> sam tvoj zadetek na kanadski loteriji ima agent v SA
<slax0r> torej
<CrazyLemon> ja sam ne vem če je agent pooblaščen da mi da dnar.. :/
<slax0r> zato pa odpis pa uprasaj
<slax0r> ne mores zdaj te priloznosti izpustit
<CrazyLemon> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Ix45gCTWfNEJ:https://www.hybrid-analysis.com/sample/335e38f9d8392686aa4adf8a39712ffe5ac4df6ed8a976b729dd969159b00d79%25231/335e38f9d8392686aa4adf8a39712ffe5ac4df6ed8a976b729dd969159b00d79.bin.gz+&cd=1&hl=sl&ct=clnk&gl=us
<Pepelka> From The Desk of the Award Disbursement Center
<CrazyLemon> to je to!
<zdobbie> AIRBUS REKT http://www.flyer.co.uk/aviation-news/newsfeed.php?artnum=2327
<Pepelka> FLYER Airportal - General Aviation News
<msevph> A so sistemske tipkovnične bljižnice poenotene glede na namizno okolje, ali ima vsako namizno okolje svoje, različne
<msevph> Recimo xfce, mate, gnome
<CrazyLemon> ni nobenga standarda (vsaj ne da bi js vedel) ki določa da je alt tab za preklop med programi.. ampak več ali manj je povsod podobno/enako
<CrazyLemon> so pa razlike
<CrazyLemon> recimo Super tipka ki jo unity uporablja
<zdobersek> !g freedesktop keyboard binding
<Pepelka> Shared default keyboard shortcuts - Freedesktop.org http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/default-keys-spec/
<zdobersek> SUP LEMMY
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWgsLGJUOc0
<Pepelka> Reporter pukes after trying Tour de France diet - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<Pepelka> »NRK reporter Nicolay Ramm tries the diet of Tour de France champions, making a heroic effort to down it all in one sitting. NRK-reporter Nicolay Ramm har fåt...«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: amateur
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to ni standard :>
<CrazyLemon> to je samo priporočilo..vsaj tko se bere :)
<msevph> Zgleda ma kr wikipedia dobro tabelo teh bljižnic
<zdobersek> dat es ein specifikazie
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sej, standard
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne ni standard.. če bi bil standard ne bi pisalo 'tako počne GNOME.. tako pa KDE' ampak bi pisalo to se uporablja za to pa pika.. ker je standard ne priporočilo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: priporocen standard?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: priporocilo standarda?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sure..why not
<zdobersek> \o/
<zdobersek> SUP LEMMY
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Tourist feat.  Josef Salvat & Niia - Holding On.
<CrazyLemon> omg it works!
<napsy> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Tourist feat.  Josef Salvat & Niia - Holding On.
<napsy> ne pa se ne
<zdobersek> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Morphine - Honey White.
<dz0ny> .yt shots & squats tham sway
<jabuk> Vigiland - Shots & Squats ft. Tham Sway https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HENeKIztcQ
<dz0ny> i loled k sem prebrar virginland
<dz0ny> prebral*
<sasa84> juhu dz0ny
<zdobersek> sasa84: aaa
<sasa84> hejhou zdobersek!!!
<sasa84> prstavm?
<dz0ny> sasa84: heyoo
<zdobersek> sasa84: zal, zdej kofetkam sam se ob sedmih zjutri
<sasa84> zto vprašam...k nisi več tak kofetar :)
<sasa84> zdobersek: a bo? se je mal shladil a ne :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: koncno
<CrazyLemon> shladil?
<CrazyLemon> 31° je zunaj
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 23°C @10.07.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 45% jugovzhodnik 2.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:18:12, Kulminacija: 11:05:18, Sončni zahod: 18:52:25
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 34min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> aaaaaaaahhhhh
<zdobersek> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 24.9°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<slax0r> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 22°C @10.07.2015 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% severovzhodnik 1 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:21:58, Kulminacija: 11:08:21, Sončni zahod: 18:54:45
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 32min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> nice
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 28.6°C @10.07.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 32% severozahodnik 4.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:27:44, Kulminacija: 11:12:01, Sončni zahod: 18:56:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 28min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny qbittorrent 33% done
<skyx__> jo jo
<skyx__> em ce spremenis da ena domena kaze na drug ip in  TTL = 6h potem bi to moral se povsot po 6h spremenit? :)
<skyx__> k zdjle gledam po 6h sekar promet na old ip grr
<skyx__> in to en monitory
<dz0ny> depends
<dz0ny> but naceloma ja
<upd> mislem da je to bolj odvisno od nastavitev dns ja
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: link?
<dz0ny> nobenga maila dubu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah.. ker si requestal jezik ki že obstaja
<CrazyLemon> tko da verjetno so zavrnili request :D
<skyx__> seprav akaj v roku 48 ur bi sigurno vse moglo biti osvezeno an? :)
<skyx__> razen ce ma kdo kak local dns cache :>
<skyx__> ce ima kaj starega se v kakem lokalnem cache dns
<dz0ny> vprasaj ns direktno
<dz0ny> fig domena @ns.domene
<dz0ny> dig*
<dz0ny> or http://viewdns.info/propagation/?domain=najdi.si
<Pepelka> DNS Propagation Checker - ViewDNS.info
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: link no...
<skyx__> dz0ny: tnx 2 se failata heh, nekje mi pa pokaze zelen tedva lol :D
<skyx__> www.whatsmydns.net
<skyx__> kle pa vse zeleno hehe dobr bomo se mal pocakal pa bomo vidl :)
<dz0ny> mja ment testi failajo
<dz0ny> nekdo ddosa npm in nodejs repote
<dz0ny> in pol se dep ne namesti
<dz0ny> ffs
<dz0ny> kids
<skyx__> auch
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/Llt5lGd.jpg
<yang> jst sem mel kr organic kosilo danes http://Govindas-food.jpg
<yang> http://jp si/Govindas-food.jpg
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: tvoj kristof bo brez Luce ostal
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie why?
<zdobbie> k se ga je zakoku
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lol
<zdobbie> http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/07/news/paolini-out-of-tour-after-testing-positive-for-cocaine_377607
<Pepelka> Paolini out of Tour after testing positive for cocaine - VeloNews.com
<Pepelka> »Luca Paolini, winner of 2015 Gent-Wevelgem, tests positive for cocaine at Tour de France and is kicked out of race by Katusha team«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie pa ni moj kristof.. ampak krištof
<zdobbie> nimam shja pr roki
<CrazyLemon> sj vseeno... govorim o christopherju froomeu
<zdobbie> aha
<zdobbie> a tak si ti
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kako tole pravilno zapisat v bash profile?
<Sky[x]>  export TEST = 'echo "hehe"'
<Sky[x]> problem je kerm as "  in '
<Sky[x]> in*
<zdobbie> \\\\\
<Sky[x]> tkole
<Sky[x]> alias lvim="vim -c \"normal '0\""
<zdobbie> maybe
<zdobbie> maybe not
<Sky[x]> export TEST = 'echo \"hehe\"' tole ne worka grr
<Sky[x]> A double quote may be quoted within double quotes by preceding it with a backslas
<dz0ny> env TEST="echo \"hehe\""
<dz0ny> k rabiš testirat dej spredaj env
<dz0ny> #protip
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: ver usefull tnx :0
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: koncno sem preklopu iz vagrantn a docker :)
<Sky[x]> in si aliase delam da nam prevec tipkov :D
<dz0ny> se en handy stuff docker run -d -p 10086:10086 -v /var/run/docker.sock:/var/run/docker.sock tobegit3hub/seagull
<Sky[x]> tnx
<zdobbie> 10x m8
<dz0ny> win spotify misli da sem in japan
<jabuk> http://thelavisshow.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/victorya.jpg
<zdobbie> vicorya come back
<CrazyLemon> victorya*
<jabuk> http://t.qkme.me/3qlspk.jpg
<zdobbie> did I fucken stutter?
<CrazyLemon> !g fucken
<Pepelka> Urban Dictionary: fucken http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fucken
<CrazyLemon> figures..you so urban
<CrazyLemon> "An illiterate idiot's way of spelling "
<CrazyLemon> ahhh
<CrazyLemon> makes sense!
<zdobbie> did I stutter though
<CrazyLemon> how the fucken should i know if did or did not
<zdobbie> another illiterate idiot
<zdobbie> boi, there no mo roome
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pri popcornu se filmi ne updejtajo ravno pogosto.. why is that?
<zdobbie> idiot detector
<idioterna> :wrrt wrrt wrrt:
<idioterna> :pui pui pui:
<CrazyLemon> evo.. pokvaru si ga
<idioterna> self test ok.
<zdobbie> Igotothoseplaces
<zdobbie> Whereweusedtogo
<zdobbie> fantje
<zdobbie> ksen omenek sem dans kosil
<zdobbie> ... some recognition is desired
<zdobbie> vrecognition
<CrazyLemon> omenek?
<zdobbie> ti mestna mona
<CrazyLemon> torej še sam ne veš kaj to pomeni?
<CrazyLemon> zihr ni v urban dictionaryju
<Sky[x]> jaoo
<Sky[x]> please create a GitHub OAuth token to go over the API rate limit
<Sky[x]> Head to https://github.com/settings/tokens/new?scopes=repo&description=Composer+on+Skynet.local+2015-07-10+2157
<Sky[x]> to retrieve a token
<Pepelka> Sign in · GitHub
<Pepelka> »GitHub is the best place to build software together. Over 10.1 million people use GitHub to share code.«
<upd> http://www.weather.com/storms/typhoon/news/chan-hom-typhoon-threat-guam-japan-korea
<Pepelka> »Chan-hom will make landfall in China this weekend.«
<upd> http://www.cnbc.com/2015/07/10/greek-proposals-mulled-ahead-of-make-or-break-deal.html
<upd> yes!
<Pepelka> Verdict on Greek reform proposals 'probably today'
<Pepelka> »Various voices have started to weigh in on the Greek reform proposals as lawmakers debate the measures in Athens.«
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-11
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobbie> sasa :'.
<CrazyLemon> po mesecu pavze danes spet na kolesu.. yay \o/
<zdobbie> noice
<CrazyLemon> tis was ok.. not great.. but whatevz
<LorD_DDooM> \o/
<LorD_DDooM> No tracked Endomondo, doesn't count.
<CrazyLemon> pozabu vklopit
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2015/07/dva_mrtva.aspx
<Pepelka> 24-letnik trčil v kolesarja, ki sta na kraju nesreče umrla | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Danes okoli 10. ure zjutraj je 24-letni voznik osebnega avtomobila na regionalni cesti med Gabrom in Trebnjim trčil v dva kolesarja, ki sta na kraju nesreče zaradi poškodb umrla.«
<idioterna> te kulesarcki kr vijugajo po sred ceste
<idioterna> se jim sploh ne da umaknt!
<CrazyLemon> kr trčijo v avto ane?
<yang> ste vsi zivi ? zdobbie ?
<yang> kolesarja ki sta pripeljala iz nasprotne smeri, jebiga ne poznajo osnov CPPja
<yang> Ampak kot voznik avta, moras gledati zadnji desni bok + spredaj ce ti tisti, ki ne poznajo CPPja ne uletavajo noter
<yang> aja, narobe sem prebral pise "dva kolesarja ki sta pravilno pripeljala iz nasprotne smeri"
<yang> smola
<yang> kolesarjenje je pac rizicen sport, sploh v sloveniji
<zdobbie> riziko prinasajo avtomobilisti
<idioterna> kolesarjenje ni rizicen sport
<idioterna> rizicno je vozit avto
<idioterna> sploh glede na to da avtomobilisti itak ne poznajo cpp, ker jih tako in tako sciti jeklen oklep
<idioterna> in jim je vseeno
<yang> najbolje da si vmislis kar sobno kolo
<yang> pa bos varen
<idioterna> mislm da bi blo bols ce bi si vozniki omisll sobne avtomobile
<upd> http://orig03.deviantart.net/eb3b/f/2013/304/5/0/silent_hill___pyramid_head__02__by_beethy-d6sgs82.jpg
<yang> nsfw
<CrazyLemon> sfw
<CrazyLemon> since when is art nsfw
<CrazyLemon> http://val202.rtvslo.si/2015/07/reportaza-10/
<Pepelka> Imajo nas radi. Pa mi njih? – Val 202
<Pepelka> »Po prvi svetovni vojni so na letovanje v Portorož vabili tudi z oglaševanjem, da tam ni komarjev. Kako je bilo zares, ne vemo, pa tudi o komarjih takrat verjetno niso prav veliko verjetno niso vedeli. Prve raziskave o teh dvokrilcih je pri nas naredila dr. Danica Tovornik z Inštituta za varovanje zdravja v 50-ih letih [...]«
<yang> sm gledal malo Tour, so eno lepo srednjevesko  mesto pokazal iz zraka
<CrazyLemon> bretagnea je..sj druzga itak nimajo
<yang> velik lepih krajev je v Franciji, nevem kaj si mislil s tem da drucga nimajo
<CrazyLemon> s tem mislim da so vse vasi v tej pokrajini v tem stilu
<yang> ja
<yang> tam je zakon tak
<yang> da v taki starodavni vasi, ne smes zelene pa rdece pa roza hise zraven postavt, tko kt v sloveniji
<yang> nase naselje je bilo v originalu zeleni in beli bloki
<yang> zdej je pa vsak drugac postrihan
<yang> mislim zeleni, rumeni in beli
<yang> zelenih ni
<yang> isto ce gledas anglesko podezelje, vse hiske so tipske
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 1.km JV od LOGATCA @11/07/2015 10:09:31  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.91+N,+14.25+E
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie https://instagram.com/p/5ADzmVOM_y/
<Pepelka> Instagram
<Pepelka> »“8 weeks to go, 8 weeks!!!!!!!! 😢”«
<zdobbie> jah, jeba
<zdobbie> vprasanje kaj je delu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie https://instagram.com/p/5AEUTvuMwz/
<Pepelka> Instagram
<Pepelka> »“8weeks, 8!!!!!😢😢”«
<CrazyLemon> fyi.. to je zmagovalec alp pa franje :)
<zdobbie> fyi ... a dej bejz
<CrazyLemon> fyi evo Å¡e enga https://instagram.com/p/4zeX2oS0Cn/
<Pepelka> Instagram
<Pepelka> »“Najslabši možen način kako zaključit dirko. 😢🚴🏥 #cycling #cyclinglegs #maratonalpe #injury #bikecrash #cyclingaccident”«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: s Kopsetom sem 2012 bezal na eko maratonu
<zdobbie> ... 5km v kontra veter, pol me je odpihnal
<zdobbie> ... ker sem prsu v MB ob 8:45, 8:55 pa na start
<zdobbie> in sem bil neogret
<zdobbie> pa nasplosno slab
<zdobbie> to sem se zdej
<zdobbie> .yt alt j intro
<jabuk> alt-J (∆) - Intro https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAC9Ecf1Xgc
<zdobbie> ne nenenene ne
<zdobbie> .yt alt j this is all yours intro
<jabuk> alt-J - Intro (Official Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCbt_x5K7c8
<zdobbie> comme ca
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie zakaj si bežal? a sta kaj ukradla?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: adrenalin
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie koliko cc?
<zdobbie> nisem meru
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: na alpah sem takisto
<CrazyLemon> ukradel adrenalin?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a veš kdo je tisti kolesar ki je umru danes? pro je bil
<zdobbie> dva sta umrla
<idioterna> ker je en voznik vozu tam k ne bi smel
<idioterna> ampak njemu ni nc.
<idioterna> on se ma fino
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ja.. mož pa žena
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> mož je bil v jugoslovanski olimpijski reprezentanci
<idioterna> od moje sosolke fotra pa mamo so na enak nacin povozil
<idioterna> sam da je voznica zletela iz ovinka pa ju zbila na vzporednem kolovozu
<CrazyLemon> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bojan_Udovi%C4%8D
<idioterna> ampak sta prezivela
<Pepelka> Bojan Udovič - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<idioterna> mam je bla pol leta, fotr pa dva mesca v gipsu
<idioterna> mama
<idioterna> in pol eni recejo da je "kolesarjenje" nevarno
<idioterna> ocitno je pesacenje tut
<CrazyLemon> jah.. to se bo dogajalo dokler ne bodo strožje kazni za povzročitelje
<idioterna> dvomim da bodo kazni kaj pomagale
<yang> blablabla danes sem spet prekolesaril ... blablabla
<idioterna> prepovedat motorni promet
<idioterna> pa bo vse kul
<CrazyLemon> seveda bodo.. ker očitno to kar je sedaj ne pomaga
<CrazyLemon> eh..zresni se
<yang> blabla avte bi blo treba prepovedat blabla
<idioterna> lej kako je defenziven
<idioterna> k ve kaksno skodo povzroca
<idioterna> ampak se noce odpovedat temu
<idioterna> mu je prevec fino
<zdobbie> it's good to ride a killing machine
<zdobbie> enjoy this complementary music piece https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaL6NxTvWRM
<Pepelka> Mad Max : Fury Road OST-12 Brother In Arms (Extended Version) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »FULL Score Playlist : https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLH3TFIVCOgxKUIW5uP_mf92GVC8ugvg2K Composed by Tom Holkenborg aka Junkie XL Official Release date...«
<CrazyLemon> speaking of killing.. vozim se danes po "kolesarski" med izolo in strunjanom.. in prileti v zavoj kamion brez prikolce
<CrazyLemon> in ker sm bil prvi rečem neki "koji k... pa nekaj"
<CrazyLemon> in model nato ustavi bratranca ki je bil za mano pa ga neki sprašuje
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da ga sprašuje za smer..bratranc pa pravi da je ustavu ker me je slišal ko sm se pi... in njegov odgovor je bil "sej živim tu"
<zdobbie> kak si drzne brez prikolce vozt?!
<CrazyLemon> sej ni placa za prikolco na tisti cesti
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e za kamion je ni
<zdobbie> ljudem moras prijazno gestikulirat, da so kreteni
<zdobbie> jst se ponavadi smejim, vcasih se zaploskam
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ja sej ko trobijo za mano pa me prehitijo jim lepo pomaham
<CrazyLemon> sam take ki povzročajo nevarnost pa j.. vse po seznamu :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.google.com/maps/@45.523545,13.618389,3a,75y,336.96h,74.32t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sprw0BIIX3155o2ufi52lBg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
<Pepelka> Google Maps
<CrazyLemon> najbl na jetra mi gre pa to da se po tej kolesarski/cesti vozijo otroci
<CrazyLemon> on pa prileti v ovinek kot da je njegov
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> aw yiss
<yang> https://i.imgur.com/Q1XNBKT.jpg
<zdobbie> ?: kdo je tu vecji materialist?
<zdobbie> sasa84_: !!
<zdobbie> :\
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: The Bloodhound Gang - Fire Water Burn.
<sasa84_> wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
#ubuntu-si 2015-07-12
<zdobbie> g'day NSA
<zdobbie> dat rhyme
<CrazyLemon> sup niga
<sasa84> helooouuu :D
 * sasa84 prime CrazyLemon za rit in pomežikne
<sasa84> zdobbie: daaaaaaan :D
 * CrazyLemon unzips his pants
<sasa84> here we go again!
<sasa84> sexbuntu!
<idioterna> sta pa hitr zaklucla
<Sky[x]> lol
<yang> http://xkcd.com/806/
<Pepelka> xkcd: Tech Support
<netkat> :D men so tud enkrat na tm rekli nej kliknem start, jst da ga nimam, oni meni sistemska napaka
<yang> men so isto rekli, sam jaz sem imel linux
<netkat> jst tud
<netkat> ma si niso dopustili dopovedat da nimam starta
<yang> ja
<Sky[x]> lp
<idioterna> kdor nima start je terorist
<idioterna> in kriminalec!
<CrazyLemon> ted 2 is so so
<zdobbie> k ted 1
<zdobbie> bedn u nulo
<CrazyLemon> ti si sam jezn ker tvoj medvedek ni bil(?) tako kul kot ted
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: Gianna!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie fu!
<zdobbie> missed her
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie itak gledam na slo2
<zdobbie> Gianna abstinence, I see
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/nemske-zavarovalnice-za-ukradena-kolesa-lani-izplacale-100-milijonov-evrov.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Nemške zavarovalnice za ukradena kolesa lani izplačale 100 milijonov evrov
<Pepelka> »Nemška policija je lani zabeležila 340.000 ukradenih koles, kar pomeni 7,2-odstotni porast v primerjavi z letom 2013. Le 9,6 odstotka vseh kraj je bilo pojasnjenih. Kraja koles je oblika množičnega kriminala, opozarja strokovnjak.«
<sasa84> elow
<sasa84> fantje, van kveščn
<sasa84> kaj bi blo lohk narobe, da pošto lohk pošiljam, dobivam je pa ne? (prek web maila)
<sasa84> vsi pančajo :P
<siska> kje pa mas mail?
<sasa84> oj upd:)
<sasa84> zdobbie!!!
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-11
<napsy_> jutro
<zdobersek> LIKE WHAT UP
<napsy_> lep dan
<sky[x]> napsy: hello ;)
<napsy_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T6Prj82adg&index=4&list=PLMWwKlp9xoYX4mlNDdkCOfsUG_40WCMCX
<Seniorita> dotGo 2015 - Alan Shreve - Conceptualizing Large Software Systems - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Filmed at http://2015.dotgo.eu in Paris on November 9, 2015. More talks at http://thedotpost.com We struggle to conceptualize large software systems. This is...«
<napsy_> zanimiv projekt
<napsy_> sky[x]: ahoj
<dz0ny_> napsy gophercon je live na twitch
<dz0ny_> bo😃
<napsy_> dz0ny_kdaj pa bo?
<napsy_> a, to je dans
<sky[x]> napsy: danes ja :)
<napsy_> kulj
<napsy_> https://www.twitch.tv/gophercon
<Seniorita> Twitch
<napsy_> I assume
<napsy_> cez 7 ur se zacne, je se cas
<msev-> A bo zanimivo :)
<zdobersek> zanimivo, zanimivo!
<pitastrudl> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> verjetno ne
<pitastrudl> pomojem pa res
<msev-> a kdo ve a majo v tediju audio kabl :D
<msev-> 3.5mm moški na obeh koncih
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> such gay cables
<yang> such gay fighting https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5Wt3H0BGPw
<Seniorita> Two transgenders fighting in New York, great commentary - YouTube
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> od kdaj je pa transgender gay?
<msev-> lol ta k snema
<msev-> taprav thug
<msev-> keri komentarji haha
<idioterna> js mam pa sreco da mi title napise Seniorita, da mi ni treba gledat pol
<idioterna> yang se zmer ni pogledu videota k sm mu ga nalimu pred pol leta
<idioterna> ma pa cajt neumnosti gledat, to pa
<idioterna> na, msev-, se ti poglej
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao8L-0nSYzg
<Seniorita> Addiction - YouTube
<Seniorita> »What causes addiction? Easy, right? Drugs cause addiction. But maybe it is not that simple. This video is adapted from Johann Hari's New York Times best-sell...«
<msev-> zle se mi ne da :D
<idioterna> ja, sej yangu tut ne
<msev-> moram pogledat tour de france za učer
<idioterna> je rajs neveden
<msev-> lol idioterna
<msev-> kok ti posplošujejo v video
<msev-> sj maš velik močnih opioidov
<msev-> :D
<msev-> tole je pa zanimiv s temi podganami
<idioterna> ja kaj nej pa nardijo, ce se tega yang ne pogleda
<msev-> evo sm si pogledal
<msev-> sam nevem kko ma to veze s t
<msev-> tistmu k si zanč govoru kko švicarji namest metadona dajejo herion
<msev-> heroin
<msev-> :D
<msev-> brb
<idioterna> ja cenejs je heroin
<idioterna> pa nc groznga ne nardi
<idioterna> pac mau si zadet
<idioterna> pa kaj
<idioterna> sej si tut ce ne gres spat predolg
<dz0ny_> napsy_: https://github.com/ardanlabs/gotraining
<Seniorita> GitHub - ardanlabs/gotraining: Go Training Class Material :
<Seniorita> »gotraining - Go Training Class Material :«
<msev-> Idioterna ja sam odtegnitev je mocnejsa pr heroinu kot pri metadonu. To je posebnost metadona. Zato je ugodnejsi za to nalogo
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa hotu odtegnt?
<idioterna> sej si vidu da ldje sami nehajo ce nimajo razloga bit zadeti
<msev-> Pac k mu postopoma zmanjsujes odmerk
<idioterna> ma uresnic ni take bistvene razlike no
<msev-> A si dohtar al dzanks al farmacevt?
<CrazyLemon> he's all of the above and more!
<dz0ny_> molecular physicist :>
<yang> wannabe druggie
<yang> sem pogledal video idioterna
<yang> sam to ko pravis, da dajejo odvisnkov v svici heroin se mi zdi da je za lase privleceno
<yang> s tem jih ne odvadijo
<idioterna> msev-: nism se nikol nobene droge probu
<idioterna> razn pac to k so mi predpisal
<idioterna> znam pa brat studije in vidm da ni bistvene razlike
<idioterna> js ne vem zakaj vas tok strasijo s heroinom
<idioterna> pac konzervativci pa vojna proti drogam
<idioterna> fucked up.
<yang> huh kaksen survey za "oceno dela ebayevega asistenta" cca. 40 vprasanj....
<yang> studije so take in drugacne, baje so studije da marihuana ni skodljiva ...
<yang> pa studije da je bols jest samo orescke kot navadno hrano
<idioterna> ja, sam js sm kr dobr izsolan
<idioterna> pa se znam odlocit kera studija je bullshit, kera je pa legit
<idioterna> tko da vem da cepljenje ne povzroca avtizma
<yang> se pravi una studija k se ti ne zdi teb na ozo pisana je bullshit, druge so pa prave
<idioterna> ja to si ti misls
<napsy_> http://www.officelovin.com/2016/07/10/a-look-inside-visionects-new-ljubljana-office/?utm_content=buffer83356&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<Seniorita> A Look Inside Visionect’s Cool Ljubljana Office - Officelovin
<Seniorita> »Visionect is a Slovenian startup based in Ljubljana that operates a platform that helps companies build e-paper applications. “The main goal of our office design was to create a place where ... Read More«
<CrazyLemon> spam!
<idioterna> k padas na medijski senzacionalizem pa politicno propagando
<idioterna> js pa nism tak, ane
<yang> napsy_: wow to je pa res dizajnerski office
<dz0ny_> napsy_: te ne mot Å¡under
<idioterna> napsy_: a to ste kej prenovil
<idioterna> k men zgleda isto k prej :)
<Matthai> idioterna, pogledal zdajle tisti video o zasvojenosti
<napsy_> to je en office, od dveh ;)
<napsy_> tadrug je bol hackerspace
<Matthai> in me zanima... koliko avtistov/ljudi z aspergerjem je addicted?
<Matthai> a imaš kje kakšno statistiko?
<idioterna> nimam
<napsy_> dz0ny_ ja, one ko so tam kr mal mot sunder
<napsy_> idioterna, prenovil smo kdaj ze, januarja se mi zdi
<idioterna> sam mislm da ce mas aspergerjev sindrom ne rabs bit z ljudmi
<idioterna> za avtiste je pa pomoje odvisno
<idioterna> k nimajo vsi enake osebnosti
<Matthai> ja, zato bi rekel, da je manj odvisnosti
<yang> https://encyclopediadramatica.se/Asperger's_Syndrome
<Seniorita> Asperger's Syndrome - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Seniorita> »In lulz we trust«
<Matthai> yang, http://psychcentral.com/quizzes/autism.htm
<Seniorita> Autism / Asperger's Quiz
<yang> zanimivo
<yang> idioterna: kako si prisel do spoznanja da cepiva v naslednjih generacijah ne povzrocijo avtizma, ker obstaja tista studijo o "OCR" vaccine
<yang> lahko je spet zarota farmacevtskih firm, da se operejo krivde
<Matthai> yang, koliko imaš rezultat? :-)
<yang> Matthai: mah...nekje vmes verjetno
<yang> zdajle moram skuhati kosilo, ne uspem resevati
<idioterna> yang: tko da sem prebral studije
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CnBPlTrUEAATuMW.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> http://www.nib.si/mbp/sl/tools/uw-cam
<Seniorita> Podvodna kamera
<Seniorita> »NIB - MBP: National Institute of Biology, Marine Biology Station Piran«
<yang> Poke-bust
<CrazyLemon> live feed
<msev-> idioterna, js sam to pravm da je glede fiziologije trenutno najboljši način odvajanja z metadonom
<msev-> pri hudih odvisnikih
<msev-> prfoksi so mi povedal mehanizem
<msev-> sigurn profesorji fakultete za farmacijo pa medicinske fakultete v LJ več vejo k ti no :D
<msev-> ti znaš pa bol kodirat
<msev-> :D
<msev-> its as simple as that
<yang> ma on je prebral studije
<yang> msev-: jst poznam enega glavnih za metadon
<yang> metadonski program
<msev-> lol
<msev-> yang, ti same čudne ljudi poznaš
<msev-> :D
<msev-> sj se hecam
<yang> zakaj cudne ?
<msev-> hecam se
<yang> on je psihiater
<msev-> zj k si to napisal so mi asociacije na metelkovo začele
<msev-> hahaha
<yang> ja sej
<yang> on jih zdravi tam
<yang> mislim ne na metelkovi ampak na psihiatriji
<yang> v zdravstvenem domu na metelovi pa dobivajo dnevne odmerke
<yang> tiste za cez vikend pa ponavadi preprodajajo
<msev-> lol
<yang> smo mel kle enga tipa, ko je bil narkoman pa je zical pred trgovino, ponavadi je nabral med 10-20 eur, pol pa enkrat ga prasam kaj se mu tok mudi pa pravi "stari na metelkovo moram po dozo (metadona), grem kar s taksijem" pa sem si mislil , dobro nazica da ima za taksi hehe
<msev-> to pa res
<yang> vcasih je sel v trgovino pa si je stlacil se kak sop banan pod jakno, dve zemlji pa placal
<yang> pa pravjo prodajalke "sej vemo da krade, pa kaj naj"
<msev-> haha
<yang> zdej ga nisem videl ze kake pol leta, nevem ce je se ziv
<msev-> CrazyLemon, kaj je s to kamero, ne dela
<CrazyLemon> msev- seveda dela
<msev-> zakaj se pa pr men skoz vrti un kolešček
<msev-> a je treba met internet explorer?
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> IE ne..edge ja
<msev-> haha
<msev-> cutting edge
<yang> a internet explorer se sploh razvijajo ?
<CrazyLemon> [13:53:46] <CrazyLemon>: IE ne..edge ja
<yang> ta na WIN XP je ze zdavnaj nepodprt, sosed me sprasuje "zakaj mi tole ne dela" pa sem mu ze 20x povedal da IE ni vec podprt in niti da XP-ji niso vec podprti, pa prav "zakaj bi mel novejse sej niso nic boljsi..."
<jabuk2> http://rack.1.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1LzYyL2FuY2hvcm1hbi42NjJkYS5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/009ee80f/1c0/anchorman.jpg
<yang> mislim za tisto kar on gleda bi lahko imel tudi ubuntu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: Ni omrežja če ni priključen HDMI monitor?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43820#Comment_43820
<msev-> dz0ny_, a si kj ponosn zj downloadam ubuntu gnome
<yang> msev-: drgac pa un tip je bil pac skoz zadet, pa enkrat je bil pred mano v vrsti pa nakupi nevem za ene 15 eur, pa strese pol kile bronastih tamalih kovancev na blagajno pa una prodajalka "Jao" , pa smo cakali kake 10 min. da je vse prestela
<zdobersek> ja pomagu bi stet
<zdobersek> napsy_: I SHALL NOW STEAL YOUR BUSINESS PLAN http://www.officelovin.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/visionect-office-6.jpg
<yang> napsy_: v keri stavbi mate prostore
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah..to je sam PR
<yang> Ukmarjeva 2 ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: cel clanek je PR
<napsy_> yang mislim da C3 na rudniku
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://www.visionect.com/blog/smart-shelf-labels-on-electronic-paper    tole je pisala
<napsy_> ukmarjeva ja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: u da #1 visionect fan
<zdobersek> send that guy a Joan
<CrazyLemon> is that the girl on the picture?
<napsy_> mhm
<CrazyLemon> sure..send her over
<zdobersek> you can write PR releases together
<yang> napsy_: Tam blizu Leclerca ?
<napsy_> aha
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/pet-kolesarjev-dva-padla-tri-ustavili-policisti-vsi-pijani.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Pet kolesarjev: dva padla, tri ustavili policisti, vsi pijani
<Seniorita> »Na novomeškem območju so imeli policisti veliko dela, predvsem s pijanimi vozniki. Ti so se usedli tako za volan osebnih vozilov in traktorja kot tudi za krmilo koles. In prav kolesar, ki so ga zaradi padca odpeljali v bolnišnico, je napihal največ – 1,96 miligrama alkohola.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^IRL
<zdobersek> yes, I am the five different cyclists
<msev-> idioterna, js sm drgač liberalc :D
<zdobbie> http://67.media.tumblr.com/bf857ba9608e13f3bafcd2b0ce32466f/tumblr_oa51flB6vW1ropreyo1_1280.jpg
<CrazyLemon> disco grupa?
<msev-> haha
<msev-> CrazyLemon, kaj pravš pol kj na Tour
<idioterna> msev-: ne verjamem ti
<CrazyLemon> msev- vse se odvija tako kot se mora.. froome bo zmagal in to je to
<zdobersek> ^ noob
<zdobbie> +1
<msev-> idioterna, lol
<msev-> res je
<msev-> a si pozabu kšne druge debate
<idioterna> nism, sej zato
<msev-> edin tuki se ne strinjava :D
<idioterna> a pa si prebral ti kako so to testiral
<msev-> ne :)
<msev-> men so sam prfoksi razlagal like it is :D
<msev-> makes sense
<msev-> is logical :D
<msev-> a si prebral to v New England Journal of Medicine
<msev-> al pa v Science al pa Nature
<msev-> ker če ne pol vprašanje :D
<idioterna> vse te berem ja
<msev-> a tm je pisal notr
<idioterna> kaj
<idioterna> tam not je ze vse zivo pisal
<idioterna> sej fora znanosti je v tem da pol se kdo drug proba
<idioterna> pa rece "pr men pa ni tko ratal"
<idioterna> al pa "mi smo isto dobil"
<idioterna> pa vec k je tega, bl si sigurn
<msev-> ja
<msev-> zanima me člank kjer so primerjal učinkovitost metadona pa heroina pr odvajanju :D
<idioterna> kasnm odvajanju
<idioterna> prvic, to da se moras odvadit so si zmislili politiki
<idioterna> ne zdravniki
<msev-> ja a se nisva o tem prej pogovarjala :D
<msev-> https://tuxdiary.com/2016/04/18/micro/
<msev-> tole zgleda zanimiv, a lahko pol namest nanota tole uporabm hehe
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> bols je k nano
<slax0r> why not vi?
<idioterna> too young.
<idioterna> http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/curves.jpg
<slax0r> a samo stari butalci se ubadamo z vi(m) in emacs? :P
<idioterna> zgleda
<idioterna> mislm js dons ze hm
<idioterna> 6 ur v vim kucam
<idioterna> pa nism se nc zmatran
<idioterna> tko da pomoje je kr ok
<slax0r> meh, meni pa danes nekak ni za kucat
<slax0r> edin edit je bil izbrisan en pogoj v ifu, pa malo sem pobrisal trailing whitespace in retabal file :D
<msev-> haha
<msev-> sami proji
<msev-> js sm sam slišov da je vi težk, tko da se ne bom taknu
<slax0r> spljoh ni
<msev-> vsaj text editor nj bo udobn
<slax0r> ne poslusaj nas starih bebcev ki hocemo bit cist hardcore in uporabljamo hjkl za premike po fajlih itd
<slax0r> ceprav je bolj ucinkovito
<slax0r> lahko zacnes z premiki normalno na arrow tipkah
<slax0r> in pgup pgdown btni
<slax0r> pa kasneje preklopis na c-u in c-d :P
<slax0r> vi je povsod, pa se lightweight je :P
<msev-> :)
<msev-> a si religious
<msev-> glede vi-ja
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> vi je drugacn
<idioterna> ni nc tezek, sam cudn je ce si navajen worda
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> msev-: ne, samo smesno mi je kako ljudje grejo do vi(m) ali emacs z nekim strahom, kako so to tezki editorji, so pa smesno lahki
<slax0r> pravzaprav se dosti lazji kot kak word
<slax0r> ne bi verjel kolikokrat skacem po esc, ali po hjkl, ali po katerih kolih drugih komandah
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> a u wordu :)
<idioterna> js ctrl-w ful pogosto stisnem k se zatipkam
<idioterna> in v vecini programov to ni tok dobra ideja
<slax0r> sploh v browseru ^^
<idioterna> ma browser ma tut "unclose tab"
<idioterna> skype pa recimo ne
<idioterna> pol morm pa pocakat da mi un kej nazaj napise, da spet uizi odprem :)
<slax0r> huh, ne vem kdaj sem nazadnje mel skype na pc
<idioterna> js mam v virtualki
<slax0r> js ga mam na telefonu, ce me kdo kdaj rabi kaj poklicat
<slax0r> se mi prej najavi na mail ali slack
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> no, ce je slack, potem kar prek slack opravima klic
<idioterna> aja js mam za chat
<idioterna> za klice pa res nikol
<idioterna> bl mi je kul tipkat
<slax0r> saj meni tut
<slax0r> samo jodlari se radi pogovarjajo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie whats your point? a upaš da bo quintana zmagal? you poor ol' fool
<idioterna> js upam da zmaga corbyn
<CrazyLemon> naah
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Vivaldi Update Adds Tab Hibernation to Linux Builds  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/laG_h2P2Xek/vivaldi-update-adds-tab-hibernation-to-linux-builds
<msev-> zj je skype v web browserju
<msev-> kao tut video in audio klic
<napsy_> skype je crap
<slax0r> ^
<napsy_> menda fuul zacne stekat
<CrazyLemon> HO!
<napsy_> po nekem casu
<napsy_> pa connection droppne
<napsy_> android app je katastrofa
<msev-> aja
<napsy_> pozre baterije ful
<msev-> drgač izmed vseh the chatov online sem mel najbolšo kvaliteto storitve pr skypeu
<slax0r> napsy_: saj ga ustavim ko ga ne rabim
<msev-> v primerjavi z whatsappom
<slax0r> in zalaufam samo takrat ko rabim
<msev-> pa v primerjavi z viberjem
<slax0r> verjamem da s odosti boljse alternative
<msev-> na android fonu
<slax0r> ampak kaj naj ko pa vsi samo skype skype skype...
<CrazyLemon> .vreme kredarica
<jabuk2> ARSO: Kredarica (2514m): 13.9°C @11.07.2016 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 86% jugovzhodnik 3.48 m/s (12.5 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 03:24:47, Kulminacija: 11:11:13, Sončni zahod: 18:57:38
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 32min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> mmmm
<idioterna> napsy_: men cist ok dela
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> mogoce audio pa video ni tok kul
<idioterna> js mam za chat
<napsy_> js sicer ne uporabljam, jamrajo pa tisti ki ga uporablajo za konferencne klice
<napsy_> in pravijo da je crap od crapa
<msev-> a kdo od vs hotshot devov uporablja ibm bluemix :D
<idioterna> js sploh ne vem kaj to je
<sky[x]> http://www.ibm.com/cloud-computing/bluemix/
<Seniorita> IBM Bluemix - The cloud platform to accelerate innovation on both sides of the firewall
<idioterna> ampak ce je blue pol ze more bit ibm
<Seniorita> »Build and run your apps with the IBM Bluemix hybrid cloud development platform to access a catalog of services and APIs from IBM, third-parties, and communities that can help automate integrating new functionality into your products such as Watson, analytics, security, DevOps, and more.«
<msev-> ma tut manjši free tier
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> nah, to ni zame
<jabuk2> M 1.1 > 4.km SZ od VELENJA @11/07/2016 15:13:33  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+15.07+E
<zdobbie> https://media.giphy.com/media/3o7WTCBePyp2GCamIM/giphy.gif
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OOGXZEWmIM
<Seniorita> Tickled (2016) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »After stumbling upon a bizarre "competitive endurance tickling" video online, wherein young men are paid to be tied up and tickled, reporter David Farrier re...«
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/XmyfOd5znaM?t=2m28s
<Seniorita> Chris Froome's Pinarello Dogma F8 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The race is on, and we're looking forward to seeing rather a lot of Froomey's spectacular Pinarello Dogma F8!«
<CrazyLemon> hah.. zdobbie ^  carbon number hanger made by Berk!
<CrazyLemon> holder*
<msev-> idioterna, se mi zdi da si zadnjič mi ponudu da mi pomagaš pri pythonu :)
<msev-> a bi mi pomagal pri izdelavi enga "skilla" za Mycroft :)
<msev-> pač js bi naredu tist kr bi znal pol pa če bi se mi zataknil bi pa tebe prašov kko naprej :D
<idioterna> msev-: sure
<idioterna> msev-: ne vem kaj je mycroft
<idioterna> ampak ti kr vpras
<msev-> zj še nerabm nč
<msev-> https://mycroft.ai/
<Seniorita> Mycroft
<Seniorita> »an Artificial intelligence for everyone«
<msev-> kao opensource personal assistant
<idioterna> aha kul
<CrazyLemon> zdj še nič ne rabi..sam rezerviral bi tvoj čas
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msev-> :D
<msev-> folk ga uporablja na raspberry pijih
<msev-> pa en indijc tut piše appe za gnome pa kde
<msev-> lej idioterna https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPZBoB2RCwI&feature=youtu.be
<Seniorita> Gnome Shell Mycroft Ai Extension Version 0.1.2 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Gnome Shell Extension for Mycroft Ai *One script install for Gnome/Ubuntu based distributions *Updated User Interface *Added: (Experimental) Text reactive an...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Uzu58N-Sso
<Seniorita> Eastern European Men School | Marozų Mokykla (original) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Veezit our websait: http://www.coolmenschool.com Ve are beizt in Lithuania. Video direktor: Tadas Vidmantas«
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Rn1M9H6h9U
<Seniorita> Mycroft Controls Nest Thermostat! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »We're preparing to release a bunch of great skills, here is an awesome preview!«
<msev-> a kdo ve kko se search notr v gitter sobah
<msev-> zj so vse spremenil in sm čist zbegan
<CrazyLemon> !g gitter sobe
<Seniorita> Glitter.si – Kako osvežiti stanovanje brez drastičnih sprememb http://www.glitter.si/kako-osveziti-stanovanje-brez-drasticnih-sprememb/
<CrazyLemon> what in the world
<msev-> hahah
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpybYUzCulQ
<Seniorita> The Present (Jacob Frey) - Es por eso que ellos son, ¡más que un amigo! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Hermoso cortometraje del director Jacob Frey, premiado en más de 50 festivales. Un joven aficionado a los videojuegos recibe un regalo inesperado que al prin...«
<matjaz> iz najs
<CrazyLemon> boobs?
<matjaz> none
<CrazyLemon> i dont understand
<CrazyLemon> how can it be 'najs'
<msev-> zj sm lih mopidy inštalirov
<msev-> a ma kdo kšn playlist kšnih internetnih radio postaj za poshareat
<msev-> al pa kj tazga da sprobam zadevo
<matjaz> mam musko
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> nice story
<msev-> emm
<msev-> pismo zakaj mim pip search ne dela
<CrazyLemon> now link me a 'iz najs' movie
<matjaz> .imdb mr robot
<jabuk2> Mr. Robot |24 Jun 2015 49 min| Crime, Drama, Thriller
<jabuk2> Follows a young computer programmer who suffers from social anxiety disorder and forms connections through hacking. He's recruited by a mysterious anarchist, who calls himself Mr. Robot.
<jabuk2> IMDB:8.8/10 (143,585 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk2> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4158110
<matjaz> ^
<CrazyLemon> 'movie'
<CrazyLemon> mr. robot se komaj 14.ega začne
<CrazyLemon> 14ega*
<matjaz> prva epizoda je zuni
<CrazyLemon> lej pa res
<CrazyLemon> a je legit?
<matjaz> dz0ny_, je legit ane?
<msev-> pismo kaj je to zj spet -> http://pastebin.com/h7duvnkv
<Seniorita> msev@orangepipc:~/libraries/nrandpython/python-scripts$ pip search --user mopidy - Pastebin.com
<msev-> yesterday it worked fine i installed some modules
<CrazyLemon> --user mopidy ?!
<matjaz> tole neki ni ja
<msev-> sj sm tut brez userja probov
<msev-> pa tut ni Å¡lo
<msev-> isti error
<CrazyLemon> pip search mopidy
<CrazyLemon> Mopidy-MusicBox-Webclient (2.3.0)   - Mopidy MusicBox web extension
<CrazyLemon> Mopidy-dLeyna (1.1.1)               - Mopidy extension for playing music
<CrazyLemon> etc.
<msev-> ja sj
<msev-> men ta error vn rukne na oranegpiju
<msev-> djte mi ime kšnga pametnga modula da probam inštalirat
<msev-> da stestiram če bo delal vsaj to
<matjaz> msev-, dej pip -V
<msev-> isti error
<msev-> noče povedat
<CrazyLemon> here's a stupid question
<matjaz> you broke it
<CrazyLemon> a si poguglal ta error?
<msev-> noče mi ga guglat
<msev-> pa ne zafrkavam se
<msev-> google misl da ga napadam
<msev-> :D
<matjaz> wat?
<msev-> error 400 jav google
<msev-> k to probam googlat
<matjaz> !google ImportError: cannot import name IncompleteRead
<Seniorita> How do I fix 'ImportError: cannot import name IncompleteRead'? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/27341064/how-do-i-fix-importerror-cannot-import-name-incompleteread
<matjaz> ^
<CrazyLemon> a moram zdaj it po mleko? :)
 * msev- gre sam po mleko in si obriše brke
<msev-> hvala CrazyLemon
<msev-> pa matjaz
<msev-> pismo sm noob
<msev-> pač js sm cel error output not skopiral v google
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pa ni Å¡lo
<msev-> ka pa je fora tega easy installa?
<msev-> a morm napisat v terminal "python easy_install pip"?
<CrazyLemon> dej preberi komentarje..ne sklepat na podlagi ene vrstice
<msev-> zgleda kukr da lahko sudo apt-get python-pip --upgrade
<msev-> a je to res?
<CrazyLemon> ne.. lahk narediš pip install --upgrade pip
<msev-> pomoje da ne
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa odstraniš tako kot piše
<msev-> tnx
<CrazyLemon> pa namestiš python toolse tako kot piše
<CrazyLemon> pa nato poženeš easy_install tako kot piše
<msev-> a tko easy_install pip
<CrazyLemon> če tako piše..potem tako
<msev-> nevem kko zj
<msev-> najprej bom sudo apt-get remove python-pip
<msev-> 1.5.6-5 je bla verzija
<msev-> python-pipa
<msev-> ka pa zj
<msev-> easy install mislm da ne dela
<msev-> nope ne dela
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: Pahor says so what
<msev-> kko zj inštaliram pip
<idioterna> pip install pip
<msev-> kko če sm ga zbrisal
<idioterna> msev-: a mas ubuntu
<msev-> armbian na orangepiju
<msev-> mismatch je bil z requests modulom
<msev-> tko da rabm novejš pip
<idioterna> amm
<idioterna> tricky.
<CrazyLemon> [18:51:13] <CrazyLemon>: pa namestiš python toolse tako kot piše
<CrazyLemon> [18:49:09] <CrazyLemon>: dej preberi komentarje..ne sklepat na podlagi ene vrstice
<idioterna> poglej ce mas setuptools al pa distutils paket
<idioterna> pa to instaliri
<CrazyLemon> 	
<CrazyLemon> For me, this was 'apt-get remove python3-pip', followed by 'apt-get install python3-setuptools', followed by 'easy_install3 pip'
<msev-> zakaj mora bit python3
<idioterna> ker je novejsi
<msev-> a pol sm zafrknu
<idioterna> ne
<msev-> da sm python-pip uninstalirov
<idioterna> ja sej loh ga nazaj instaliras
<zdobbie> ez pz
<msev-> krejzi tnx bom poizkusu zj to
<msev-> supersko
<msev-> dela
<CrazyLemon> no way!?!
<zdobbie> zaenkrat
<CrazyLemon> so ..actual reading makes actual results?! :)
<msev-> ma tuki je blo čist preveč možnosti
<msev-> čist sm bil zbegan
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a je sam part one na pašnikih?
<matjaz> affirmative
<CrazyLemon> ty
<msev-> thanks
<msev-> pismo
<msev-> loh bi kj sam znal
<msev-> when will i learn
<msev-> a kdo ve kko se tildo nardi na tipkovnici
<matjaz> ~
<zdobbie> loh bi kj sam zguglu
<zdobbie> you just wobble the minus
<zdobbie> - => ~
<msev-> hhaha
<msev-> bom
<msev-> zakaj nemorm dostopat do tega http serverja od mopidya
<msev-> tega webui-ja
<msev-> a morm to posebi dodatno naložit
<matjaz> !google mopidy docs
<Seniorita> Mopidy — Mopidy 2.0.0-1-g23098d7 documentation https://mopidy.readthedocs.io/
<msev-> bom ja
<msev-> ej CrazyLemon msev@orangepipc:~/.config/mopidy$ pip search mopidy
<msev-> -bash: /usr/bin/pip: No such file or directory
<msev-> kaj je fora zj tega pipa
<msev-> a nism inštalirov
<zdobbie> baje ti je ratal
<msev-> ni mi ubistvu
<msev-> kaj je zj fora
<CrazyLemon> which pip
<msev-> a moram pip3 search zj pisat
<msev-> pip3 search mopidy dela
<msev-> pip search mopidy ne
<msev-> a je to kj frka
<CrazyLemon> [19:17:03] <CrazyLemon>: which pip
<CrazyLemon> vpiši v terminal to
<msev-> Best match: pip 8.1.2
<msev-> usr/local/bin/pip
<msev-> tole napiše
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš..torej ni v /usr/bin/pip
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa narediš symlink ane
<msev-> bitte komando :D
<CrazyLemon> ln -s  /usr/local/bin/pip /usr/bin/pip
<msev-> juhej
<msev-> dela vse, tnx
<zdobbie> zaenkrat
<msev-> :D
<msev-> zdobbie, ti maš najbolši ta irc humor
<CrazyLemon> msev- od zdaj naprej vprašanje glede pip pa kr naslovi na zdobbieja
<CrazyLemon> bo on porihtal
<msev-> noted zdobbie master za pip
<zdobbie> all your pip are belong to CrazyLemon
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Snapd 2.0.10 Improves User Experience for Media Player Snaps  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/gaesFePjC3M/snapd-2-0-10-update-brings-interfaces-mpris-webcam-access
<msev-> A systemctl je pol tut najbolsa varianta za doseganje autoruna python skriptov ob rebootu. In pa za zagon python skripta ob dolocenem casu vsak dan?
<msev-> Oz autorun mislm v tem smislu da se izvede ob dolocenem casu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<zdobbie> oh I gotta go
<msev-> Hahaha
<msev-> O zivjo zdobbie
<msev-> Wb
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kaj tist QR code izpiše? link?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3030-1: GD library vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3030-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3029-1: NSS vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3029-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3028-1: NSPR vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3028-1/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/milan-mandaric-sram-me-je-za-borisa-popovica/397912
<Seniorita> Milan Mandarić: Sram me je za Borisa Popoviča :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Nekdanji predsednik FC Koper in aktualni predsednik Olimpije ne namerava še enkrat na led koprskih mestnih veljakov z županom Borisom Popovičem na čelu.«
<zdobbie> .yt scrubs it's so hot
<jabuk2> Scrubs Turk- It's SO HOT https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMQhpkJqMiI
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<jabuk2> ARSO: Celje (244m): 29°C @11.07.2016 18:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 59% južni veter 1.9 m/s (6.8 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 03:19:40, Kulminacija: 11:05:32, Sončni zahod: 18:51:24
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 31min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> liar
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk2> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 29.1°C @11.07.2016 18:30 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 66% severnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 03:28:29, Kulminacija: 11:11:41, Sončni zahod: 18:54:54
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 26min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> thats hot ^
<pitastrudl> rip
<pitastrudl> .vreme hull
<jabuk2> Hull, UK: 18.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-25211/
<CrazyLemon> kaj počneš v hullu?
<pitastrudl> žlahta
<pitastrudl> :D
<matjaz> .vreme radovljica
<jabuk2> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): 25.1°C @11.07.2016 18:30 UTC.
<CrazyLemon> lepo met tako žlahto!
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 62% vzhodnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 03:23:39, Kulminacija: 11:09:55, Sončni zahod: 18:56:11
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 32min 32s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> chill
 * CrazyLemon gre prižgat klimo
<CrazyLemon> komaj čakam četrtek!
<pitastrudl> sm probu fish and chips, nevem kaj sm pričakoval ampak me ni presenetl
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ni bil fish & chips?
<pitastrudl> to ja
<CrazyLemon> torej... je bilo to kar si pričakoval?
<pitastrudl> paaaaa
<pitastrudl> ja in ne
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> a si bil v frydays?
<pitastrudl> ne
<pitastrudl> why
<CrazyLemon> see..mistake #1
<CrazyLemon> !g best fish and chips in hull
<Seniorita> CHIPADVISOR: Hull's highest-rated fish and chip shops | Hull Daily ... http://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/chipadvisor-hull-s-highest-rated-fish-chip-shops/story-26169248-detail/story.html
<pitastrudl> lmao
<matjaz> https://twitter.com/jimmywhis/status/752586704762966016
<Seniorita> Jimmy Whisenhunt auf Twitter: ""HOLY SHIT THERE'S A GROWLITH NEARBY" *5 people immediately run outside* Oh...my....god"
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/c2Koxgs.jpg
<CrazyLemon> matjaz https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CnBPlTrUEAATuMW.jpg:large
<matjaz> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> dumb people are..dumb
<zdobbie> dumbist
<matjaz> https://twitter.com/igihost/status/752357024156028928
<Seniorita> Jonathan Perez auf Twitter: "Pokemon GO is just insane right now. This is in Central Park. It's basically been HQ for Pokemon GO. https://t.co/3v2VfEHzNA"
<matjaz> o moj bog no :D
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> ingress obstaja že taužnt let..pol pokemonovci skopirajo idejo pa je cel waw
<yang> msev-: Orange-PI http://i.imgur.com/mAPykVt.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lots of useful info
<yang> kaj so lepo prenovili unicredit online banko
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-12
<napsy_> lp
<sky[x]> lp
<zdobbie> ljp
<msev-> A je v temu najnovejsmu gnomeu da titlebar size zmanjsat
<msev-> Se*
<msev-> Pa zanima me kko  rearrangam stvari v gnome panelu
<pitastrudl> .vreme amsterdam
<jabuk2> Amsterdam, Netherlands: 16.67°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-727232/
<pitastrudl> sonceeee, woooo
<pitastrudl> .vreme hamburg
<jabuk2> Hamburg, Germany: 16.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-656958/
<pitastrudl> pffff, rip poletje
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk2> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 28.9°C @12.07.2016 6:30 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 52% severnik 1.3 m/s (4.7 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 03:29:20, Kulminacija: 11:11:49, Sončni zahod: 18:54:18
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 24min 58s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> Tale gno-menu mi je vsec
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Ni omrežja če ni priključen HDMI monitor?  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43821#Comment_43821
<msev-> dz0ny_, ker web-ui za mopidy ti uporabljaš :D
<CrazyLemon> peebear
<dz0ny_> msev-: same as CrazyLemon ^^
<msev-> to nikjer ne najdem
<msev-> :)
<zdobersek> and I thought my troll is good
<CrazyLemon> "Pee Bear" is an Official "Lover of Immoral Bears"
<CrazyLemon> lmao :D
<msev-> a v temu mopidy conf-u je vse kao // z # ?
<msev-> uncommentano?
<msev-> a more bit ta #
<msev-> mislm da je vse commentano
<msev-> a morm uncommentat
<msev-> aha vidm da morm
<msev-> grem na mopidy kanal mal sprašvt :D
 * dz0ny_ wonders how msev- completed middle school with no reading skills
<msev-> bom zj bral configuration
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> with great perseverance
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ..dont be rude!!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msev-> pismo mal več bi mogl bit napisan glede kšnih example conf fajlov dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> sej je
<dz0ny_> continue reading
<dz0ny_> čist vser maš
<msev-> core vrjetn morm uncommentat
<msev-> loging vrjetn ni nujn
<dz0ny_> kaj piše :)
<msev-> audio je vrjetn nujn
<dz0ny_> If you want something special, you can override defaults by uncommenting them in config file
<msev-> a tale cachedir je problem za sd kartico?
<msev-> če bi uporabljal sam za streamat nč lokalne muzke
<msev-> a ta proxy pa nerabm uncommentat ane
<dz0ny_> ignore
<dz0ny_> kar ti rabiš uncomentat je 0
<dz0ny_> razen http api port
<dz0ny_> k ga češ na all interfaces
<dz0ny_> msev-: sam tole spremeniš http://mopidy.readthedocs.io/en/latest/ext/http/#confval-http/hostname
<Seniorita> Mopidy-HTTP — Mopidy 2.0.0-1-g23098d7 documentation
<dz0ny_> na :: al pa 0.0.0.0 daš
<Matthai> eh ja... spet sem dobil en mail od nekoga, ki me je zamenjal s soimenjakom
<dz0ny_> vse ostalo pustiš tko kot je
<dz0ny_> Matthai: love letter?
<msev-> dz0ny_, kaj pa če hočm iz mpd app-a pol tut kontrolirat te streaming zadeve?
<msev-> na androidu
<Matthai> dz0ny_, tip mi je poslal sken prometnega
<Matthai> pa podatke o hiši in vikendu na Cresu
<Matthai> za zavarovanje
<dz0ny_> Matthai: :> fine, lahko nov bančni račun odpreš
<Matthai> sem odpisal... Spoštovani g. ***
<dz0ny_> prodaš bajto
<Matthai> Sicer je lepo, da ste mi poslali cel kup svojih osebnih podatkov, ni pa
<Matthai> to preveč modro. Moje ime je sicer res Matej Kovačič, vendar nisem
<Matthai> zaposlen na Triglavu. Tam je zaposlen moj soimenjak, ki ga osebno sicer
<Matthai> sploh ne poznam.
<Matthai> Po drugi strani pa se poklicno ukvarjam tudi z informacijsko varnostjo
<Matthai> ter preganjanjem kiberkriminala, zato vam v bodoče svetujem, da osebne
<Matthai> podatke po spletu posredujete bolj pazljivo.
<dz0ny_> cash the money
<Matthai> mah, sem dobival že vse živo
<Matthai> pogodbo z a~1 mio EUR
<Matthai> slike otrok "Matej, a zdaj pa še svojih otrok ne poznaš"
<Matthai> neka babnice so me vabile na pijačo...
<dz0ny_> msev-: http://mopidy.readthedocs.io/en/latest/ext/mpd/#confval-mpd/hostname
<Seniorita> Mopidy-MPD — Mopidy 2.0.0-1-g23098d7 documentation
<dz0ny_> Matthai: :D fun
<msev-> ucommentat pa morm ane
<dz0ny_> moje tel je podobna kot en service v puconcih
<dz0ny_> in me folk kliče kdaj bodo gume menane
<dz0ny_> olje zamenjan...
<Matthai> hehe, še dobr, da ni podobna kot kakšen hotline :-)
<msev-> dzony a tega od audia ne rabm uncommentat?
<dz0ny_> msev-: sigh
<dz0ny_> kaj piše za audio?
<msev-> a pol sam une2 stvari
<CrazyLemon> Matthai no..zdaj se lahk odpraviš na cres
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> ja nevem nč ne piše a rabm commentat al uncommentat
<dz0ny_> bemu sunce bom hud
<Matthai> ne, sem imel boljšo idejo... lahko bi tipu poslal info, da bo dobu 40% popusta pri Triglavu
<Matthai> če si na vse mašine namesti Linux :-)
<dz0ny_> msev-: >	If you want something special, you can override defaults by uncommenting them in config file
<dz0ny_> msev-: default za audio je autoaudiosink
<msev-> aja tko
<msev-> Å¡koda da ni vse exposano v config fajlu
<msev-> bi blo bl logično kaj je za narest
<msev-> seprav samo mpd http pa web ui uncommentam (k ga copypastam not v conf pol inštalaciji)
<CrazyLemon> Matthai a je to gmail acc?
<dz0ny_> da
<dz0ny_> pa ne pozab header
<dz0ny_> [http]
<dz0ny_> hostname= ::
<dz0ny_> [mpdsomething]
<dz0ny_> hostname= 0.0.0.0
<msev-> a sam hostename
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, ja
<dz0ny_> :d
<msev-> uncommentam
<msev-> port pa to pa nerabm
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: pls help ti maš klimo
<dz0ny_> men je zakuhal
<msev-> sorry dz0ny_ :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- dvakrat preberi kaj je napisal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ done
<dz0ny_> lol
 * dz0ny_ off to meeting
<msev-> bom pustu vse zakomentiran pa copypasteov to kr je napisal no
<msev-> not
<msev-> CrazyLemon, kko zj pridem do web-ui-ja
<CrazyLemon> msev- ker port si naštimal za http?
<CrazyLemon> oziroma kateri je default?
<msev-> dz0ny_> [http]
<msev-> <dz0ny_> hostname= ::
<msev-> port
<msev-> čak da pogledam
<CrazyLemon> no
<msev-> 6680
<CrazyLemon> http://orangePI_IP:mopidy_port
<msev-> http://localhost:6680/musicbox_webclient
<msev-> na ghettohubu tole piše
<CrazyLemon> localhost ni ip
<msev-> aja
<msev-> ok
<msev-> i shall try
<CrazyLemon> ti če se povežeš na localhost
<CrazyLemon> se boš povezal s svojim računalnikom
<CrazyLemon> ti se moraš povezat z orangepi
<CrazyLemon> zato pa rabiš orangepi ip
<msev-> Web clients which are installed as Mopidy extensions will automatically appear here.
<msev-> a pol nism pravilno skonfigurral
<msev-> ker če dodam nakonc musicbox_webclient dobim 404: Not Found
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa bi dodal tole nakonc?
<zdobbie> for shits and giggles
<msev-> and fish and chips
<msev-> nevem gledam na ghettohubu
<msev-> https://github.com/pimusicbox/mopidy-musicbox-webclient
<Seniorita> GitHub - pimusicbox/mopidy-musicbox-webclient: Web Client for Mopidy Music Server and the Pi MusicBox
<Seniorita> »mopidy-musicbox-webclient - Web Client for Mopidy Music Server and the Pi MusicBox«
<CrazyLemon> a imaš ta musicbox webclient inštaliran?
<msev-> da
<msev-> loh pa mi daš kšno komando da se prever če je res
<CrazyLemon> http://orangePI_IP:mopidy_port/musicbox_webclient
<msev-> sj sm dal to
<msev-> da not found
<CrazyLemon> če poznam msev- potem vem da si dal localhost not
<CrazyLemon> tako kot "piše"
<msev-> ni res
<msev-> sm napisal ip
<msev-> no dj bom Å¡e enkrat
<CrazyLemon> pokaži url
<msev-> http://192.168.88.185:6680/musicbox_webclient
<CrazyLemon> na orangepiju napiši
<CrazyLemon> netstat -tupan | grep 6680
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/VvRtsgmU
<Seniorita> Last login: Tue Jul 12 10:19:02 2016 from 192.168.88.192 msev@orangepipc:~$ net - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> tukaj piše da si povezan
<CrazyLemon> torej zrihtaj ta tvoj musicbox client
<msev-> bom zakomentirov pa dal tega https://github.com/matgallacher/mopidy-material-webclient
<Seniorita> GitHub - matgallacher/Mopidy-Material-Webclient: An Android material themed webclient for the Mopidy music server
<Seniorita> »Mopidy-Material-Webclient - An Android material themed webclient for the Mopidy music server«
<msev-> al pač nj vse zakomentiram
<msev-> pa bo kr delal
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> to boš pa sam vidu
<msev-> tkole sm inštalirov pip install --user mopidy-musicbox-webclient
<zdobersek> like a bauss
<msev-> mislm da bom dol vrgu pa poizkusu druzga :D
<msev-> dobr saj nekak sm vidu da mopidy dela
<msev-> its a start
<msev-> razn CrazyLemon če veš kje sm failov
<CrazyLemon> msev- vem
<msev-> pač v mopidy.conf sm dal tiste stvari od unga webclienta pa jih uncommental pa shranu
<msev-> tko da its a mistery to me :D
<CrazyLemon> ali pa vedno štuliš ta --user tam kjer ni treba
<msev-> aja mogoče to
<CrazyLemon> mogoče..its a mistery to me!
<msev-> brez --user je permission denied
<CrazyLemon> le kaj bi lahko uporabil
<CrazyLemon> da ne piše permission denied
<CrazyLemon> hmmm
<msev-> na pythonu pravjo da to ni dobr practice
<msev-> da nesmeš pip installat sudo
<msev-> da je to a no-no
<CrazyLemon> msev- no..pol naj ti pomagajo zrihtat mopidy :D
<msev-> bom g. Troho prašal :D
<msev-> vmes bom pa mogoče še poizkusu un material design web ui probat
<msev-> nak tega mi tut ne rata
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/07/11/google-calendar-v5-5-9-prepares-add-conference-room-scheduling-snoozing-reminders-maybe-new-developer-api-apk-teardown/
<Seniorita> Google Calendar v5.5.9 prepares to add conference room scheduling, snoozing reminders, and maybe a new developer API [APK Teardown]
<Seniorita> »A seemingly minor update to Google Calendar began rolling out earlier today, bumping the version number from 5.5.7 to 5.5.9. There aren't any apparent chan... by Cody Toombs in APK Teardown, Applications, Downloads, News«
<CrazyLemon> joan so Å¡teti dnevi!
<zdobersek> a se ni pr teb?
<CrazyLemon> ne :(
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: zakaj?
<idioterna> joan je device, ne platform
<idioterna> sej joan podpira google calendar
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kaj pa je namen joan?
<zdobersek> da visi na steni
<CrazyLemon> room scheduling! kaj pa bo podpiral google calendar? room scheduling!
<CrazyLemon> torej je odveč!
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> you misunderstand.
<CrazyLemon> help me understand
<idioterna> morm na kosilo
<idioterna> later
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: so do u print ur google calendar on paper and hang it on a wall?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no..i keep it in my pocket..next to my smartphone which has all the data
<zdobersek> and do u hang ur smartphone on the conference room dorr?
<zdobersek> door?
<CrazyLemon> i do not..i hang my tablet which has all the data as does my desktop, smartphone, smartwatch
<CrazyLemon> .gif slamdunk
<jabuk2> http://media.giphy.com/media/XS14LFCona0N2/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> ur so generous
<CrazyLemon> https://i.redd.it/54lwhgfl1g8x.png
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mimovrste.com/diski/toshiba-ssd-disk-q300-240-gb-hdts724ezsta
<Seniorita> Toshiba SSD disk Q300 240 GB (HDTS724EZSTA) | mimovrste=)
<Seniorita> »Toshiba SSD Q300 240 GB zanesljiv in zmogljiv disk priznanega proizvajalca.«
<CrazyLemon> http://nepremicnine.dutb.eu/prodaja/oglas3093949.html
<Seniorita> Kompleks nekdanje tovarne INDE - DUTB
<CrazyLemon> kr v redu cena..sam noben ne bo kupu ker so notri squatterji tko kot pri rogu
<msev-> squat squat
<msev-> a pol skoz počepe delajo :D
<CrazyLemon> ne..vs čas so v položaju za kakanje
<zdobbie> http://siol.net/siol-plus/kolumne/kdo-lahko-nadleguje-slovenske-zenske-421659
<Seniorita> Kdo lahko nadleguje slovenske ženske? #kolumna - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Uredništvo Siola me je prosilo, da pojasnim, zakaj sem se podpisal pod peticijo o odstopu Evalda Flisarja; zgodba se je medtem nadaljevala in verjetno se danes ne bi. A dajmo pogledat, za kaj sploh gre in čemu je vse skupaj vredno širše pozornosti.«
<msev-> kdo mi je že zanč pomagal alsamixer naštimat
<msev-> k zj so se zgleda defaulti ponastavlt
<msev-> in se spet nč ne sliš
<msev-> https://askubuntu.com/questions/50067/howto-save-alsamixer-settings kle so navodila
<Seniorita> alsa - Howto save AlsaMixer settings? - Ask Ubuntu
<msev-> ampak spet je miljon variant pa kontradiktorne so
<msev-> pa zj nevem kero vzet
<msev-> pismo skoz morš neki tweakat a neznajo nardit bl sane
<CrazyLemon> kaj je 'kontradiktorno' pri teh navodilih?
<zdobbie> "it contradicts my uneducated opinion!"
<msev-> ja tole sudo alsactl store
<msev-> en prav da bi mogl delat
<msev-> pol drugi pravjo da to ne dela
<msev-> pol pa kr neki govorijo ene čist x-stvari
<msev-> in js v etc nimam tega asound-a k kao notr shran
<msev-> mam pa v var/lib/alsa
<msev-> ka pa če bi iz var/lib/alsa symlinkov v etc?
<msev-> al pa če probam sudo alsamixer
<CrazyLemon> ali pa če bi prebral vse odgovore ...
<msev-> alsarestore.desktop
<msev-> a nj to probam
<msev-> ta odgovor
<msev-> al pa če probam  alsactl --file /etc/asound.state store
<msev-> če mora bit kao v etc
<msev-> če je to res
<zdobbie_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHIGke6Yzh8
<Seniorita> Different possibilities to write words with voice - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Tran Quang Hai showed different ways of writing the word MINIMUM on the screen of the computer with the voice thanks to the software Overtone Analyzer invent...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.amazon.com/Huawei-Nexus-6P-unlocked-smartphone/dp/B015YCRZ0G
<Seniorita> Amazon.com: Huawei Nexus 6P unlocked smartphone, 64GB Silver (US Warranty): Cell Phones & Accessories
<Seniorita> »Amazon.com: Huawei Nexus 6P unlocked smartphone, 64GB Silver (US Warranty): Cell Phones & Accessories«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAyANngNDSo
<Seniorita> That feeling when ransomware has locked your computer - YouTube
<Seniorita> »It´s easy to go bananas when things don´t work, so get protection that does! Try F-Secure SAFE for free and read more about online safety http://www.f-secure...«
<CrazyLemon> lol..reminds me of.. ppl
<zdobbie_> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> still hot as hell
<CrazyLemon> ampak vsaj mal piha
<zdobbie_> oh noes
<zdobbie_> .vreme Celje
<jabuk2> ARSO: Celje (244m): 32°C @12.07.2016 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 46% jugozahodnik 1.8 m/s (6.5 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 03:20:33, Kulminacija: 11:05:40, Sončni zahod: 18:50:47
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 30min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk2> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 33.9°C @12.07.2016 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 35% jugozahodnik 4.7 m/s (16.9 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 03:29:20, Kulminacija: 11:11:49, Sončni zahod: 18:54:18
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 24min 58s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny_> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk2> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 27.6°C @12.07.2016 15:30 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 48%
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 03:25:42, Kulminacija: 11:08:32, Sončni zahod: 18:51:23
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 25min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> .vreme radovljica
<jabuk2> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): 28.1°C @12.07.2016 15:30 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 52% zahodnik 3.8 m/s (13.7 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 03:24:32, Kulminacija: 11:10:02, Sončni zahod: 18:55:33
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 31min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> chilly
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/novice/svet/bernard-sanders-podprl-predsednisko-kandidaturo-hillary-clinton-421701
<Seniorita> Bernard Sanders podprl predsedniško kandidaturo Hillary Clinton - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Senator iz Vermonta Bernard Sanders je danes na "zboru za enotnost" v New Hampshiru priznal poraz v tekmi za demokratsko predsedniško nominacijo in podprl nekdanjo državno sekretarko Hillary Clinton.«
<CrazyLemon> pffft
<idioterna> js mislm da je yang kriv
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3031-1: Pidgin vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3031-1/
<CrazyLemon> www.you.tube
<dz0ny_> lol http://img.rtvslo.si/_up/upload/2016/07/12/65329311_2016-07-12t161313z_767964223_ht1ec7c191k1o_rtrmadp_3_usa-election-clinton.jpg
<dz0ny_> bruke
<idioterna> https://bitbet.us/bet/1282/hillary-clinton-indicted-before-january-1st-2017/
<idioterna> markets say "no"
<jabuk2> M 1.1 > 2.km  V od TOPOLÅ ICE @12/07/2016 20:45:30  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.4+N,+15.05+E
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbeJ-E5JC60
<Seniorita> Exciting Highlights From The Euro 2016 Final - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Portugal stunned France to win the prestigious soccer championship and the game was as action-packed as a soccer game can be. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.co...«
<jabuk2> http://t.qkme.me/3qlspk.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/events/1232473313438361/
<Seniorita> Pokémon Go Ljubljana Meetup
<CrazyLemon> dear god almighty
<zdobbie> SO IT HAS BEGUN
<CrazyLemon> the end is near
<zdobbie> till then
<zdobbie> gotta catch em all
<msev-> hahaha
<msev-> zdobbie a se igraš z njimi
<msev-> dz0ny_, a se ti da mi pomagat zkaj mi ne rata webui-ja zrithat
<msev-> pač dobim unga standard od mopidyja, kjer piše da bi se moral tm avtomatsko pokazat drugi
<dz0ny_> msev-: a si ponovno zagnal mopidy pol k si namestil klienta
<dz0ny_> 2nd če je mopidy nameščen prek sudo
<dz0ny_> pol mora bit tud vksa plugin prek sudo
<dz0ny_> brez --user
<msev-> mislm da sm ponovno zagnal ja
<msev-> sam mopidy je bil pred apt-geta sudo
<msev-> plugin je pa pip install
<msev-> a more bit vseen sudo tut prek pip installa?
<jabuk2> M 1.3 > 6.km JV od BOVCA @13/07/2016 01:32:12  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+13.63+E
<jabuk2> M 1.3 > 7.km JV od BOVCA @13/07/2016 01:32:13  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+13.64+E
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-13
<napsy_> dan
<dz0ny_> dan
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<jabuk2> M 1.2 > 4.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @13/07/2016 07:36:22  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+15.06+E
<napsy> mim gre \o/
<msev-> dz0ny_, <msev-> a more bit vseen sudo tut prek pip installa
<dz0ny_> da
<dz0ny_> razen če boš vse namestil v python virtual env
<dz0ny_> tist user ne bo bo naredu nč
<dz0ny_> tist je za osx
<dz0ny_> usable only
<msev-> ql
<msev-> tnx
<msev-> a ti kšnga uporabljaš
<msev-> web ui
<dz0ny_> ne uporabljam mopidy
<dz0ny_> spotify je prevec easy za nastavit :)
<msev-> :)
<msev-> a tut če bi želel avtomatizirat?
<dz0ny_> m what?
<msev-> ja spotify
<msev-> če bi ga hotu na nek način avtomatizirat
<msev-> dz0ny_, https://github.com/MycroftAI/mycroft-core/blob/master/build_host_setup.sh a mi te depi kj breakajo zdjšn audio setup (mislm da je alsa)
<Seniorita> mycroft-core/build_host_setup.sh at master · MycroftAI/mycroft-core · GitHub
<Seniorita> »mycroft-core - Mycroft Core, the Mycroft Artificial Intelligence platform.«
<dz0ny_> no idea
<dz0ny_> odvis al app nardi ekskluzivni lock
<dz0ny_> alsu je software mixer
<dz0ny_> tko kot pulse
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ampak pip sudo je no-no!
<dz0ny_> well jaz sem rekel python venv
<dz0ny_> sam če se gre on sudo :)
<msev-> a venv pol tut gre
<msev-> kko pa pol npr https://github.com/matgallacher/mopidy-material-webclient v venv naštimam za mopidy
<Seniorita> GitHub - matgallacher/Mopidy-Material-Webclient: An Android material themed webclient for the Mopidy music server
<Seniorita> »Mopidy-Material-Webclient - An Android material themed webclient for the Mopidy music server«
<dz0ny_> jao msev https://github.com/matgallacher/mopidy-material-webclient#installation
<Seniorita> GitHub - matgallacher/Mopidy-Material-Webclient: An Android material themed webclient for the Mopidy music server
<Seniorita> »Mopidy-Material-Webclient - An Android material themed webclient for the Mopidy music server«
<dz0ny_> ne bom več pomagal
<dz0ny_> lost cause
<msev-> ja sj sm naredu tko pa ne dela
<msev-> hoče da napišem sudo spredj
<msev-> al pa --user umes :D
<msev-> sam kko je pa pol drugač z venv
<msev-> dz0ny_, :D prid nazaj
<CrazyLemon> msev- sj veš da ne bo delalo če je tema v virtual env medtem ko je mopidy inštaliran v 'real' env ?
<msev-> aja
<msev-> dat sux
<CrazyLemon> ...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ your turn!
<msev-> a je kj frke če pol sudo inštaliram extensione
<msev-> a mi bo breakal ostale stvari
<msev-> tko k mi je npr. requests enkrat prej breakal
<msev-> CrazyLemon, your turn :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- ampak pip sudo je no-no!
<CrazyLemon> you said it yourself1
<msev-> ja vem ja!
<CrazyLemon> !*
<msev-> sam zgleda ni tak no-no
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<msev-> or is it :)
<CrazyLemon> bo zdobersek pomagal..on je sekjuriti xprt
<CrazyLemon> trenutno je on d bajk..sam bo prec kle!
<msev-> lol
<msev-> bom probov zj sudo
<msev-> evo učer mi je mopidy delov
<msev-> zj k sm pa sudo inštaliral ta web extension
<msev-> pa probam zaštartat mopidy
<msev-> pa tole
<msev-> ERROR: Mopidy requires Python 2.7, but found 3.4.2.
<msev-> watthewat
<msev-> zakaj no
<msev-> zakaj ne more bit smooth sailing
<dz0ny_> msev-: k ne znaš brat navodil
<dz0ny_> kjer je vse lepo opisan
<msev-> kko no če je učer vse lepo delal
<msev-> zakaj zj če sm sudo inštaliral en extension se je pa vse spremenil
<msev-> dz0ny_, kaj sm pa zj narobe naredu, sj sm sam sudo inštaliral
<dz0ny_> :D
<dz0ny_> k maš dva pythona na os
<dz0ny_> maš pip pa pip3
<dz0ny_> pip2
<msev-> aja
<dz0ny_> mopidy je python2
<dz0ny_> torej pip2
<msev-> no kko se zj povrnem v originalno stanje
<msev-> in kko pol naprej delam
<dz0ny_> pip3 uninstall mopidy
<dz0ny_> oz kr ze mas
<dz0ny_> pip verjetn
<dz0ny_> vsaka distribucija ma to frugače
<dz0ny_> drugače
<msev-> ja sudo apt-get sm ga inštaliral
<msev-> mopidy
<dz0ny_> apt-get purge mopidy
<dz0ny_> pa reinstall
<msev-> kako pa reinstall
<msev-> a spet prek apt-geta
<msev-> al prek pipa če je tut gor
<dz0ny_> jao
<dz0ny_> sudo apt-get purge mopidy*
<msev-> sm že pognal
<dz0ny_> sudo pip uninstall mopidy-material-webclient
<dz0ny_> sudo apt-get install mopidy
<msev-> sm abortal
<dz0ny_> sudo pip2 install mopidy-material-webclient
<msev-> tnx
<dz0ny_> dejmo v šole uvest predmet razmišljam z lastno glavo
<dz0ny_> k tole je polom
<jabuk2> M 2.2 > 6.km  Z od LOGATCA @13/07/2016 09:30:11  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.9+N,+14.16+E
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ zakaj si tak? a si mulce pazu pa si zdj mal tečko?
 * CrazyLemon giggles and hides
<msev-> :D
<msev-> sudo: pip2: command not found
<msev-> torej moram najdt kko se python 2 imenuje na moji mašini
<CrazyLemon> pa zbriši tist sym link ki si ga zadnjič naredu :)
<CrazyLemon> pa apt-cache search python setuptools
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: :> ak pa če maš koga na pripravntištvu pa ma faks končan
<dz0ny_> pa mu moraš razlagat algoritme
<CrazyLemon> pa apt-cache show pythonX-setuptools
<msev->  sudo ln -s  /usr/local/bin/pip /usr/bin/pip
<dz0ny_> lo
<dz0ny_> lol
<msev-> a pol sudo rm  ln -s  /usr/local/bin/pip /usr/bin/pip
<dz0ny_> rofl
<msev-> to mi je CrazyLemon reku
<CrazyLemon> ne!
<msev-> da nj symlinkma
<CrazyLemon> js sm ti reku kako se naredi symlink!
<msev-> itz all his fault
<CrazyLemon> nikakor pa ti nism reku kako se odstrani symlink!
<dz0ny_> apt-get install python2-pip
<msev-> ne za odstrant nisi reku
<msev-> sam kko nardit
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ pripravništvo po končanem faksu? a je to zdaj a thing?
<msev-> E: Unable to locate package python2-pip
<CrazyLemon> setuptools!
<msev-> aja lol
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: how did u guess
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek its morning..and its morning
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: it's called internship
<msev-> a apt-get install python-setuptools
<zdobersek> bemumast
<dz0ny_> python2
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nism še slišal za pripravništvo po friju
<zdobersek> dva dni sem mel pavzo, in sem takoj v peezdi
<dz0ny_> python2-stuff
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: well how the hell will you test employee
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: why necessarily FRI?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sj maš tist..30/60 dnevna 'preizkušnja'
<CrazyLemon> sj obstaja ena beseda za to..sam brain fart
<zdobersek> the hunger games
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zato ker za pripravništvo sm samo slišal pri pravnem pa pedagoškem faksu
<CrazyLemon> anyway..grem po oreščke
<CrazyLemon> zredil sm se :/
<zdobersek> ... he said as he wobbled off
<zdobersek> ~~~~~~
<msev-> dz0ny_, a prov tko se package imenuje
<msev-> python2-stuff
<msev-> a python2-setuptools
<msev-> python-setuptools je že inštaliran
<msev-> že prej je bil
<msev-> wat should i do
<zdobbie> I could google it for you
<zdobbie> s/I/CrazyLemon/
<msev-> CrazyLemon,
<msev-> :D
<msev-> zakaj si skoz kao away, če si pol prijazen pa meni pomagaš :D
<zdobersek> he makes himself ... needed
<msev-> zdobbie dj ti pomagj
<msev-> bot taprav zdobbie
<msev-> prevzem Å¡tafetno palco
<zdobbie> ne morm
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon jo je pojedu
<msev-> a je candy-cane
<msev-> zdobbie a nisi bil na kolesu zj
<zdobbie> mhm
<msev-> Python 2.7.9
<msev-> drgač mam tole gor
<msev-> tko da nevem kaj mopidy zafrkava
<msev-> dz0ny_, sj mam python 2 inštaliran
<msev-> kaj pol mot mopidyja
<msev-> aja pip2 kao?
<msev-> al kaj
<msev-> wierd
<msev-> zdobbie,
<msev-> dj saj to mi povej
<msev-> če mam nek .sh script
<msev-> kaj morm nardit da ga zalaufam
<CrazyLemon> praise the jebus almighty
<CrazyLemon> away sem ker folk queryja.. in raje te ignoriram na kanalu
<CrazyLemon> kot da vidim kako mi utripa xchat
<CrazyLemon> s/xchat(pvt msg on hexchat
<msev-> sm ga že executable naredu
<msev-> un skript k sm sprašvov :D
<msev-> pa zalaufov
<msev-> neeke python zadeve je inštaliral
<msev-> morm zj vidt če je popravl
<msev-> zravn Å¡e mopidy
<msev-> nope
<CrazyLemon> nič..vrži ta orangepi v smeti
<CrazyLemon> kupi novega
<CrazyLemon> pa jovo na novo
<msev-> nope ni poprav
<msev-> l
<CrazyLemon> ] <CrazyLemon>: nič..vrži ta orangepi v smeti
<CrazyLemon> [10:39:09] <CrazyLemon>: kupi novega
<CrazyLemon> [10:39:12] <CrazyLemon>: pa jovo na novo
<msev-> ne ne
<msev-> :D
<msev-> evo mycrofta inštalira sh skript v venv
<msev-> pametno
<msev-> node-red dela, tamale python skripte delajo
<msev-> mopidy ne dela (neznam)
<msev-> mycroft bomo vidl
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://dne.enaa.com/Mobilniki/najbolj-zazeleni-kitajski-mobilniki-zdaj-na-voljo-v-sloveniji-z-garancijo.html
<Seniorita> Najbolj zaželeni kitajski mobilniki zdaj na voljo v Sloveniji z garancijo
<Seniorita> »Kitajski mobilni telefoni osvajajo svet z zmogljivostjo in nizkimi cenami. Številni prodajni hiti na Aliexpressu so po novem na voljo tudi v Sloveniji z garancijo. Izpostavljamo nekaj najbolj zaželenih modelov:1. Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro (310,42 €)Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro ima 5,5-palčni zaslon,«
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: :)
<dz0ny_> a za njih delaš?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a ne maraš kitajskih telefonov?
<msev-> dz0ny_, pliz a mi še mal pomagaš z mopidyjem
<dz0ny_> enaa ne maram
<msev-> se mi je ustavl
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ hm..zakaj? bivša dela tam? :)
<dz0ny_> k dajo v shop zadeve k jh nimajo na zalogi
<dz0ny_> čeprov rečejo da jih majo na zalogi
<zdobersek> well damn
<zdobersek> lih sem oddal narocilo tam
<CrazyLemon> jah ponavadi 'na zalogi' pomeni 1. na zalogi v skladiščue in 1.1 (baje) na zalogi pri uvozniku
<CrazyLemon> skladišču*
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek chinese phone si naroču?
<zdobersek> ne
<zdobersek> chinese laptop
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne no..lenovo? :/
<zdobersek> so what!
<zdobersek> rabim neki za low-level linux haxxxing
<zdobersek> s/low-level/low-key/
<zdobersek> msev-: sh script.sh
<dz0ny_> a si zihr da boš na lenovo sploh laho namestu linux :)
<msev-> narabm zj več zdobbie
<msev-> zanč sm probov gnome a če mam intel procesor pol lah naložim
<msev-> pa nvidia kartico
<msev-> na stacionarca
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: all kinds of em!
<zdobersek> lenovobian
<zdobersek> ce bo ksna jeba, je pa tko CrazyLemon tu
<CrazyLemon> on bi rad low level spying laptop
<msev-> a pol jutr vprašam za mopidy help
<msev-> dons niste razpoloženi
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- ti kr vprašaj..bo zdobersek pomagal
<msev-> zdobbie hides
<zdobersek> jst nimam nc vec z mopidyjem
<zdobersek> k neki doloceni osebki niso bli za monetizacijo dolocenih mopidy-related programov
<msev-> hahaah
<dz0ny> haha
<msev-> na mopidy kanalu pa tut čist mrtvo
<msev-> tut nuben noče pomagat
<msev-> sj itak bom mogu kmal it v LJ na razgovor
<CrazyLemon> lej.. pošlji orangepi meni..pa dodaj še 20€ v paket
<CrazyLemon> pa ti zrihtam mopidy pa še nazaj ga dobiš...maybe
<msev-> orangepi je zakon
<msev-> tok pocen za tok funkcionalnosti
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a pol un symlink moram odstrant
<msev-> a mi pomožeš
<idioterna> msev-: kul je k so racunalniki tok cheap ratal ja
<msev-> res je
<msev-> pip pa pip2 mam instaliran
<msev-> zgleda
<msev-> sam ta k je pip je pomoje pip3
<msev-> :D
<msev-> zj bom pa from sores inštaliral
<msev-> če bo kj bolš
<msev-> zakaj je mopidyja inštaliral notr v python3.4 mapo
<idioterna> Seniorita: pip --version napis
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> msev-:
<msev-> ja
<msev-> sj ubistvu je podobn
<msev-> res sm ena seniorita
<msev-> k nč neznam sam haha
<msev-> pip 8.1.2 from /usr/local/lib/python3.4/dist-packages/pip-8.1.2-py3.4.egg (python 3.4)
<msev-> zgleda morm napisat sudo pip2 install mopidy
<msev-> ok mopidy dela zj
<msev-> sam sm si pomagal
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> thats hard to believe
<msev-> yeehaa
<msev-> materia web client dela
<msev-> material*
<msev-> vse dela
<msev-> i'm the man :D
<msev-> zj morm pa sam še systemctl uštimat
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> no vids
<idioterna> pa se neki spakujes da nc ne znas
<idioterna> vse znas
<idioterna> zdej mors sam se tok stvari zjebat, da bos postal se izkusen
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Virtualbox 5.1 new features  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/y2KIy4347Pg/virtualbox-5-1-new-features
<yang> msev-: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgNkJfTfHa4#t=42s
<Seniorita> Ekrem Jevric Gospoda - Kuca poso .m2t - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Zvijezda Kanade i Amerike Ekrem Jevric Gospoda http://www.alenming.com https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUcWIlVoGAs«
<idioterna> beton do betona.
<msev-> yang najs :D
<msev-> tnx idioterna :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Watch Legacy X11 Apps Running on Mir in Ubuntu 16.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/I24qf3lcUdY/watch-legacy-x11-apps-running-mir-ubuntu-16-10
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk2> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk2> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> k
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: VirtualBox 5.1 Released, Adds Big Linux Improvements  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/y2KIy4347Pg/virtualbox-5-1-new-features
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<napsy> mim bo slo \o/
<CrazyLemon> upam da ne!
<zdobbie> vseen mi je!
<CrazyLemon> coz you're a pro..and you drive regardless of weather!
<zdobbie> I'm a pro ... and do my training before 12:00
<CrazyLemon> silly pro
<zdobersek> but pro
<zdobersek> well, could-have-been-pro
<CrazyLemon> but not really
<zdobersek> well, in some parallel universe
<yang> Če bo kdo kupil Kralje je notri nekaj mojih fotk s koncertov.
<idioterna> js velikrat kupm kralje pa jih pustim
<idioterna> k nimam casa citat
<yang> pustis jih kje, prodajalcu ?
<yang> jst vcasih ce ze imam kralje dam prodajalcu 1 eur, kralje pa mu pustim
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> prodajalcu ja
<idioterna> sej je cist zanimiv prebrat
<idioterna> da bi vsako stevilko pa nekak ne znese
<yang> ja
<yang> marginalne teme
<yang> pa tud kaj drugega
<yang> mas tut une narkomancke, ko majo samo po en izvod v mapi, mu das euro pa že teče
<idioterna> fuck kok si ti prejudiced
<yang> ker tej pravi prodajalci kraljev, majo priponko z imenom in stevilko
<idioterna> sploh ne stekas kok je to nesramn
<yang> jst sem te prodajalce videl ze v tujini kakih 15 let nazaj
<yang> so prodajali na podzemni
<CrazyLemon> a poleti grejo tudi na krk al kako?
<yang> pa ko sem jih prvic videl sem vprasal kaj prodajajo pa mi je pote mtujec razlozil
<idioterna> ne, ko dobijo en evro grejo heroin kupt.
<yang> heroin je pomoje vsaj 5 eur
<idioterna> a tok cheap
<idioterna> zakaj sm js pol na nuteli.
<yang> za eno dozo
<idioterna> ja nutela je tut 5 za dozo, pa nimas dost eno na dan
<yang> verjetno se cena spreminja glede na dobavo
<idioterna> k na petrolu skratka
<yang> ampak klasika je ko pridejo tej narkici v trgovino s kupom drobiza pa recejo ce mu lahko zamenja za celga
<idioterna> edin trosarin pa nc ne placajo
<yang> enkrat sta pa dva uletela, pa sta stela drobiz, za 300 eur ga je blo
<yang> en je stel drug pa menjaval
<yang> pa un je mel kake 2 jurja bankovcev pr sebi hehe
<yang> un ta drug pa je bil ta revez brez noge, k pr zalah fehta
<yang> ce bi na stran dajali pa ne bi za drogo zapravljali bi bli kr bogati
<CrazyLemon> true..tudi kadilci če ne bi kadili pa bi prišparano dali na varčevalni račun
<CrazyLemon> bi bili like..gazillionaires
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk2> zdobersek: pong
<yang> jah
<yang> normalen kadilec, ki pokadi skatlico na dan je to med 3.5 - 4 eur
<yang> x 30 x 12
<yang> za kar lep dopust
<CrazyLemon> kako je on lahko normalen če je kadilec??
<yang> povprecen kadilec no
<CrazyLemon> nč..the fish is here
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<yang> mislim dejansko je kr hudo vidt, folk k raje kupi cigarete, kot kruh
<yang> vcasih se odlocajo med hrano in čiki
<CrazyLemon> torej verdict is..indijski oreščki ftw
<CrazyLemon> mandlji pa oreh are so-so
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Skype Announce Brand New Linux Client, Now In Alpha  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/hbN6jfHM8h0/skype-linux-alpha
<zdobbie_> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CnP5q_IUkAEn3xM.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: New Skype For Linux Alpha Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/FHcBZ2aEIG0/new-skype-for-linux-alpha-released.html
<CrazyLemon> grande froome!
<napsy> .napoved
<jabuk2> Popoldne bo spremenljivo oblačno. Krajevne padavine z nevihtami se bodo od severa postopno razširile nad vso Slovenijo in se nadaljevale v noč na četrtek. Pihal bo jugozahodni veter, proti večeru pa se bo veter na severovzhodu države že obračal v severnik.
<jabuk2> Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo v severnih krajih od 22 do 26, drugod od 27 do 31 stopinj C.
<jabuk2> Jutri zjutraj in dopoldne bo spremenljivo oblačno z občasnimi krajevnimi padavinami, na Primorskem tudi nevihtami. Čez dan se bodo občasne krajevne padavine pojavljale predvsem v južni polovici države. Proti večeru se bo od zahoda delno razjasnilo. Zapihal bo severni do severovzhodni veter, na Primorskem šibka burja.  Ohladilo se bo. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 10 do 15, na Primorskem okoli 18, najvišje dnevne od 17 do
<jabuk2> OPOZORILO
<jabuk2> Predvsem danes popoldne, zvečer in v noči na četrtek so možna krajevna neurja z močnimi nalivi, sunki vetra in točo. Ob tem so možni hitri porasti hudourniških vodotokov.
<napsy> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> nič ni
<napsy> uh se prihaja
<napsy> naslednji val
<CrazyLemon> naslednji? Å¡e prvega ni bilo
<zdobbie_> halp
<CrazyLemon> msev- ^ halp him
<matjaz> .yt please tell rosie
<jabuk2> Alle Farben - Please Tell Rosie (feat. YOUNOTUS) [OFFICIAL VIDEO] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQLgLcU81e4
<matjaz> mal za chillat v tem prelepem vremenu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk2> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 31.5°C @13.07.2016 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 39% južni veter 5.6 m/s (20.2 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 03:30:13, Kulminacija: 11:11:56, Sončni zahod: 18:53:39
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 23min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: These Ubuntu Tablet Videos Make Me Super Excited about Unity 8  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/B_HMXzvsSCU/short-video-timer-app-excited-unity-8
<msev-> .toča
<jabuk2> Verjetnost toče: http://meteo.arso.gov.si//uploads/probase/www/warning/graphic/warning_hp-sr_si-sea_latest.jpg
<pitastrudl> kako to da mi je inštaleralo gnome 3.10.4 namesto 3.20 na 14.04 ubuntu lts?
<pitastrudl> kaj naj bi bil 3.20 samo za 16.06?
<pitastrudl> 16.04
<pitastrudl> *
<msev-> seveda
<msev-> only 4 the latest goodness
<pitastrudl> aha
<matjaz> 3.20 Å¡e ni na ubuntu pomojem
<msev-> a kdo od vs uporablja Gno-menu?
<msev-> namest Activities
<msev-> pomoje bom inštaliral si na stacionarca poleg windowsov, bom spet rabu guideance da ne wipam kj
<CrazyLemon> 3.10?
<CrazyLemon> v 16.04 je vse od 3.16, 3.18 pa 3.20
<matjaz> na 14.04 je pomojem 3.14
 * matjaz doesnt't care actually, he's rolling with his releases.
<msev-> rolling, rolling, rolling like a river
<CrazyLemon> aja..14.04
<pitastrudl> 14.04 mam js 3.10.4
<matjaz> msev-: on a river*
<pitastrudl> pa sem inštaliral iz ubuntu repota
<CrazyLemon> 14.04 is old
<msev-> a mi bote pomagal s particijami
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj dejansko imaš 3.10?
<pitastrudl> da
<CrazyLemon> sj veš da to ne pomeni da je vse 3.10 ane?
<pitastrudl> ne Å¡tekam
<CrazyLemon> vem
<pitastrudl> GNOME Shell 3.10.4
<dz0ny> 3.20 maš prek ppa na 16.04
<dz0ny> 3.18 pa by default
<pitastrudl> gnome-session 3.9.90
<CrazyLemon> aja gnome.. meh
<dz0ny> I would upgrade
<CrazyLemon> i dont do gnome shell
<msev-> dz0ny, a maš kšn screenshot svojga desktopa
<pitastrudl> ker shell pa maš CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl bash
<CrazyLemon> the tr00 shell
<pitastrudl> uh what
<CrazyLemon> exactly
<msev-> true :D
<pitastrudl> ne razumem povezave med bash shell pa gnome shell
<msev-> js tut, kdo se bo jebal z fishom
<CrazyLemon> seveda ne..ker uporabljaš old gnome
<pitastrudl> ni gnome shell sam tisti menu za aplikacije pa to
<pitastrudl> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<pitastrudl> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<CrazyLemon> a se samo meni zdi ali je font na githubu večji kot prej?
<CrazyLemon> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12073109
<Seniorita> GitHub.com font changed | Hacker News
<CrazyLemon> yup
<msev-> pismo kje je zj config fajl od mopidyja
<msev-> neverming
<msev-> same place as before
<msev-> dz0ny, kam moram dat un opml fajl za podcaste
<msev-> da bojo v mopidyju
<msev-> in kko skonfiguriram radijske postaje internetne
<yang> A pride kdo na fuzbal tekmo v Stožice, danes je 50% popusta za butlne
<msev-> haha
<msev-> pol js nemorm
<msev-> k nism butln
<msev-> bi mogu polno ceno plačat
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> u sure?
<msev-> :)
 * CrazyLemon hungry
<CrazyLemon> so hungry..da bi pojedu kak buhtln
<CrazyLemon> sam ne smem..k sm cold turkeynu sladkor
<CrazyLemon> kinda
<msev-> js sm si kupu dva paketa po 4 rogljičke sveže pečene v Leclercu dons
<msev-> :D
<msev-> mljask najboljši rogljički v SLO
 * CrazyLemon prefers pečjakove navihančke
<CrazyLemon> http://www.pekarna-pecjak.si/sl/navihancki-cokoladnolesnikovi
<Seniorita> Navihančki, čokoladno-lešnikovi | Pekarna Pečjak
<CrazyLemon> so effin good
<CrazyLemon> 180 MB za vlc snap
<CrazyLemon> for now
<matjaz> vlc snap?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz yup
<CrazyLemon> snap install vlc
<CrazyLemon> snap run vlc
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a je to zato k so vsi uni debug symboli zravn
<msev-> k kao brez unih debug scen so pol snapi manjši
<CrazyLemon> msev- to je zato ker je 60+mb ubuntu snappy core
<CrazyLemon> pa zato ker so knjižnice vse zravn
<CrazyLemon> pa kdo ve kaj Å¡e vse
<CrazyLemon> verjetno tudi simboli ja
<matjaz> morm mal prečekirat tale snappy core
<skyx> zakaj se gre?
<zdobersek> ti snapi vlecejo vse te dependency libraryje iz apt paketov?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek apt paketov?
<CrazyLemon> !g snappy playpen
<Seniorita> GitHub - ubuntu/snappy-playpen: A place to test, learn creating ... https://github.com/ubuntu/snappy-playpen
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> but I'm too old for playpens
<CrazyLemon> kid niga pls
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/bs4rvKX.gifv
<dz0ny> glavno da so dal paket na github
<dz0ny> sam za review uporabljajo pa crappy reviewable
<dz0ny> reviewable.io
<dz0ny> k res ne morjo drugač da ne siljo tisga pofukanga launchpada vsepovsod zraven
<msev-> evo mycrofta sm prašal za vreme
<msev-> sicer zj iz terminala
<msev-> k nimam Å¡e usb mic-a
<msev-> ampak je lepo odgovoru
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> evo nevihte ga žgejo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: RE: LibreOffice Writer vnosi v kazalo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43822#Comment_43822
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: RE: LibreOffice Writer vnosi v kazalo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43823#Comment_43823
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: RE: LibreOffice Writer vnosi v kazalo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43824#Comment_43824
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-14
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobersek> http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/alternativna-akademija-obsodila-rodetov-nedeljski-nagovor.html
<Seniorita> Alternativna akademija obsodila Rodetov nedeljski nagovor
<Seniorita> »Rodetova naklonjenost domobranstvu se zdi akademiji popolnoma nezaslišana, zato obsojajo njegove izjave.«
<msev-> tale mycroft je kr zgleda taxing
<msev-> 1 core na orangeu mi skoz obremeni na 70%
<msev-> a mislte da je to sprejemljivo
<msev-> da en core skoz tok Å¡opa
<zdobersek> that's what cores are for
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny res ne mara reviewable.io
<CrazyLemon> :
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> you have fucking butterfly flying around page
<CrazyLemon> but butterflies are cute
<zdobbie> no im cute
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk2> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 24°C @14.07.2016 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 53% jugovzhodnik 1.6 m/s (5.8 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 03:31:07, Kulminacija: 11:12:03, Sončni zahod: 18:52:58
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 21min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> mmm..today we ride!
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk2> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<jabuk2> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 25.7°C
<jabuk2> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/BondiHipsters/videos/1144950338900605/
<Seniorita> Bondi Hipsters - Chronik | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Bondi Hipsters, Bondi, NSW. 161.256 „Gefällt mir“-Angaben · 1079 Personen sprechen darüber. Dom and Adrian are two hipsters from Bondi Beach Australia,...«
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: LAN File Transfer Tool `NitroShare` 0.3.3 Adds Nautilus And Nemo Extensions, More  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/1DMMduG7D9o/lan-file-transfer-tool-nitroshare-033.html
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> dz0ny, ta mopidy-podcast a to streama podcast a jih prov potegne dol na sd kartico
<zdobersek> ohnoes
<msev-> a google music k ti da možnost da si naložiš 60k svojih komadov
<msev-> a to obdobje kj časovno omejuje
<msev-> morš met prpravlene že te komade da jih pol gor naložiš naenkrat
<msev-> al maš neomejeno časa da naložiš
<CrazyLemon> vse moraš naložit v prvi uri
<CrazyLemon> drugače se ne šteje
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Sam Tran: Industry-leading App Photomatix HDR Is Now Available on Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/tmkd20OHCjM/photomatix-hdr-linux-now-available
<msev-> ne predvaja mi podcastov mopidy
<msev-> kva je to zj
<CrazyLemon> ne znaš? :)
<msev-> a ni reku dz0ny da bi mogl kr delat
<msev-> da ni treba nastavlat
<msev-> alsamixer mam nastavlen, espeak, mycroft, aplay delajo
<CrazyLemon> in vsi podcasti sveta bodo v mopidyju?
<CrazyLemon> ali kaj ti pričakuješ da se bo kr en X podcast predvajal?
<msev-> opml fajl sm mu dal
<msev-> k mam podcaste not
<CrazyLemon> in je ta opml fajl na pravem mestu?
<msev-> ja je ker jih je prikazal podcaste v web-ui-ju
<msev-> pol pa k izberem epizodo pa dam play se pa nč ne sliš vn iz zvočnika
<CrazyLemon> preveri log
<msev-> zelo errorasto je
<msev-> bom pastebinov :), kle kr pogrešam un inline za snippete iz slacka
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/b4hcXQCp
<Seniorita> msev@orangepipc:~/.config/mopidy/podcast$ mopidy INFO Starting Mopidy 2.0.0 - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> Error reading playlist m3u:Favourites.m3u: No such file or directory
<msev-> ja sam sj to nima veze
<msev-> preber https://mopidy-podcast.readthedocs.io/en/latest/index.html
<Seniorita> Mopidy-Podcast — Mopidy-Podcast 2.0.0 documentation
<msev-> omenja samo opml fajle
<CrazyLemon> prašaj na mopidy
<msev-> hmm
<msev-> mogoče je ta web ui borken
<msev-> k skoz k klikam izpisuje ta favourites m3u
<msev-> mislm da moram tole  gstreamer1.0-alsa
<msev-> inštalirat najprej
<zdobersek> MADMAN!
<msev-> sm najdu na githubu issue
<msev-> dela
<msev-> juhej
<msev-> zj bom počas mogu nardit backup image-a
<CrazyLemon> a je Å¡e vedno error reading playlist?
<dz0ny> m3u is not supported in mopidy
<dz0ny> to tam piše:>
<msev-> še vedno je error reading playlist čeprov ga lepo prebere (seznam podcastov) ampak skoz ta eror javla kdrkol ker kol gumb prtisnem tko da se ne sekiram za to
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> evo zj pa naprej kšne internetne radio postaje pat o
<msev-> pol pa za nakonc za češnjico na torti pa še gmusic :D
<msev-> dz0ny, pa CrazyLemon, a vidva mata obadva premium spotify
 * CrazyLemon ima deluxe premium gold acc
<dz0ny> a na pornhub?
<CrazyLemon> xhamster
<msev-> evo mpdroid dela tut
<msev-> bravo CrazyLemon
<msev-> but now be serius
<msev-> serious
<zdobersek> hah
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/ciklon.si/photos/a.204829796264911.51909.150631925018032/1042080645873151/?type=3
<Seniorita> Ciklon.si - Chronik | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Ciklon.si. 9588 „Gefällt mir“-Angaben · 2784 Personen sprechen darüber. Novice iz Slovenije in Sveta, napovedi vremena, opozorila, vremenske karte,...«
<msev-> počutm se k hacker
<msev-> same terminale mam odprte
<msev-> pa vsi so sshani :D
<CrazyLemon> ko bom velik bom tak hacker kot msev- !
<msev-> you will never be such a hacker as I am // in my sleep :D
<msev-> sj se hecam
 * msev- bows down to the hacking greatness of CrazyLemon dz0ny and other bright and illuminated minds on this channel
<CrazyLemon> now you are just being silly
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Using Gedit as Root on Ubuntu Is About To Get Easier  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/QQKsW1jnaUg/use-gedit-as-root-ubuntu-pkexec
<msev-> a obstaja kšn terminal command za cpu temp
<msev-> tko k je uptime npr za uptime hehe
<CrazyLemon> sensors
<msev-> morm prov inštalirat pol zgleda to :)
<msev-> kko pa triggeram ta orangepipc splash screen kjer tut cpu temp piše
<msev-> pač tist screen k se mi pokaže ko se sshjam notr v orangepi
<CrazyLemon> poglej nastavitve sshja ane?!
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: GTK3 Tiling Terminal Emulator `Terminix` 1.1.0 Beta Released With UI Changes, Background Image Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/syglX44BjfE/gtk3-tiling-terminal-emulator-terminix.html
<msev-> pomoje tole https://github.com/nilicule/mopidy-audioaddict rabm za internet radio postaje
<Seniorita> GitHub - nilicule/mopidy-audioaddict: Play music from all the AudioAddict network of sites (DI.FM, RadioTunes, RockRadio, JazzRadio, FrescaRadio) with Mopidy. Both premium and free accounts supported.
<Seniorita> »mopidy-audioaddict - Play music from all the AudioAddict network of sites (DI.FM, RadioTunes, RockRadio, JazzRadio, FrescaRadio) with Mopidy. Both premium and free accounts supported.«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: pejt gledat
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie 15.00
<CrazyLemon> pa nima smisla gledat
<CrazyLemon> ker pol tam okrog 4-5ih grem na kolo
<zdobbie> there's action tho
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie well do tell ffs :)
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk2> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 20.2°C @14.07.2016 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 61% jugovzhodnik 3.1 m/s (11.2 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 03:31:07, Kulminacija: 11:12:03, Sončni zahod: 18:52:58
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 21min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> napsy: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xMJ0c-YxvcgNglzjbALzncs5_Acr0MST29oMf9TkgQI/edit?pref=2&pli=1#heading=h.9gki1ahc6slo
<Seniorita> Vendoring discussion at GopherCon - Google Docs
<Seniorita> »Vendoring discussion at GopherCon July 13, 2016 Summary to come, raw notes below. Notes (taken by cbro@golang.org - email me if I misrepresented you) adg: Edward et al are preparing a document that answers a lot of questions. adg: Let's still discuss. There are a lot of documents, hard to grok...«
<napsy> dz0ny: a super
<napsy> zanimiv da je hehe odprti dokument :)
<dz0ny> :> hijack
<dz0ny> lol adg: Also possible to deprecate "go get". Print a warning that says "in Go 1.8, go get is being phased out". (Jack +2, laughter in room)
<napsy> ta vendoring issue pri go je cisti fail
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek aru ne najde svojega kolesa z motorjem
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> wat een joker
 * CrazyLemon tips his hat
<zdobersek> "I do it for m'laughs"
<CrazyLemon> slovenska zastava!
<dz0ny> napsy: men je pa vsec :)
<dz0ny> problem je ker maš trenutno 10 različnih načinov
<napsy> dz0ny: se mi zdi da je velik bike-sheddinga
<dz0ny> recmo go install je reduntanten
<dz0ny> pa ko mam project,ta vsebuje še več različnih stvari
<dz0ny> fixtures,docs
<dz0ny> in mi je nehiginsko to met zraven kode
<dz0ny> sam to je edin način da ti go get dela
<dz0ny> torej nehigienski repo :)
<CrazyLemon> higiena je pomembna!
<dz0ny> said someone with xtra deluxe subscription to xhamster
<CrazyLemon> that just makes me knowledgeable on importance of hygiene
<zdobersek> paper towels everywhere at his desk
<CrazyLemon> paper towels?! thats not ECO friendly at all!
<CrazyLemon> towels*
<msev-> haha dobu bom zastonj majco od Mycroft projekta
<msev-> sam zato k sm povezal skupaj Mycroft pa Node-red
<msev-> :D
<msev-> oz. bolje rečen samo stestiral
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:
<zdobersek> lolololololololo
<yang> kaksna draaama, kaksen preobrat, froome je sel med tekace
<msev-> CrazyLemon a k je Armstrong cvakal, pa so mu uzel naslove ane
<msev-> Kdo jih je pol dobu?
<zdobersek> nben
<msev-> To mi je cudn
<msev-> Mogu bi pol drugi bit prvi pa take fore
<msev-> Kasne fore
<msev-> Keri so pa bli drugi
<msev-> Ulrich bi jih cel kp dobu pol
<msev-> Aja sam on se je tut dopingiral
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3032-1: eCryptfs vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3032-1/
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Latest Vivaldi Snapshot Improves Proprietary Media support on Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/HfX6JDsIxq4/vivaldi-improves-proprietary-media-linux
<msev-> Zakaj so cakal frooma
<msev-> Js bi izkoristu tole
<msev-> Zakaj ni valverde su
<msev-> Zakaj so tok viteski?
<msev-> Zakaj je froome kr tekel
<matjaz> zjutrej se je zbudu pa je mislu da je kipketer
<msev-> Haha
<msev-> A to vela.da je kr teku
<msev-> A neb mogu kolesart haha
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: RE: LibreOffice Writer vnosi v kazalo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43825#Comment_43825
<msev-> yang, sam so ga dal nazaj u majco
<msev-> k je njihov motor povzroču nesrečo
<msev-> a kdo ve a obstajajo kšne novice za slovenijo k majo audio feed znotraj rssa
<msev-> http://www.npr.org/rss/podcast.php?id=500005 npr podobn k tole majo američani
<Seniorita> Hourly News Summary
<msev-> da bi si pol v enm python skriptu zamenjal ta link z enmu k je bl za naše okolje prilagojen
<CrazyLemon> legs... hurt
<CrazyLemon> so much
<idioterna> a tebe?
<idioterna> k si gledu tour al kaj
<CrazyLemon> nism gledal tour
<CrazyLemon> mislim sm.. sam me ne bolijo noge zaradi drugih
<CrazyLemon> ampak zaradi prekletega vetra
<msev-> a je bla burja
<msev-> a se tok pozna če fjst vetr piha
<msev-> a se ne boš nč prehladu v takih razmerah
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi se prehladu?
<CrazyLemon> sj se ne prehladiš zaradi vetra/temperature
<CrazyLemon> in ja..pozna se
<msev-> a mislš da če bi najdi-si-sms naenkrat doživel ogromn surge userjev da bi ukinl free-tier 40 smsov na dan?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GNOME Maps Hits A Dead End, Can No Longer Display Maps  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/l3tlSltSJ2Y/gnome-maps-dead-end-mapquest
<CrazyLemon> poskusi pa boš vidu
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: a zdej se hodmo sam na tek ob kolo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nič ob kolo
<CrazyLemon> sam tek v kolesarskih čevljih
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/kolesarstvo/dirka-po-franciji/brailsford-froome-bo-naslednje-leto-tekel-na-maratonu-v-parizu/398152
<Seniorita> Brailsford: Froome bo naslednje leto tekel na maratonu v Parizu :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Dirka po Franciji poteka že od leta 1903, v uvodnih letih se je zgodilo marsikaj, a takega kaosa v moderni dobi kolesarstva še ni bilo. Chris Froome je vseeno zadržal rumeno majico.«
<CrazyLemon> a je že mr. robot e02?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3033-1: libarchive vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3033-1/
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: je ja
<matjaz> grem glih gledat
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a greš gledat tega z HC subs?
<matjaz> hardcoded? ne mam brez
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a daš link na pvt?
<CrazyLemon> ker js na kat-u vidim sam tega z hardcoded subs
<matjaz> https://kat.cr/mr-robot-s02e02-720p-hdtv-x264-avs-rartv-t12938138.html
<CrazyLemon> https://yuq.me/users/43/954/9ugdMePQTS.png
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> rabmo . komando za kat.cr searchat
<CrazyLemon> tnx
<CrazyLemon> p.s. sprejemamo PRje :>
<matjaz> bomo jutr :)
<dz0ny> pirati
<metalcamp> v katerem jeziku je napisan bot?
<metalcamp> neki node moduli že obstajajo za kat.cr
<zdobbie> node.js
<zdobbie> because life is hard
<zdobbie> DARRYL
<msev-> na tuxdiary sm najdu en program za kat.cr search
<metalcamp> msev-, katastrophe?
<msev-> jp
<CrazyLemon> don't get your panties all wet.. na tem kanalu ne bo nobenga searchanja po pašnikih :)
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne s strani bota :)
<zdobbie> we shall do this manually
<zdobbie> like the plebs that we truly are
<CrazyLemon> don't forget your paper towels
<matjaz> kaj pa search na pre straneh?
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> pre?
<matjaz> https://predb.me/?page=searching
<Seniorita> PreDB.me
<Seniorita> »The best public PreDB there is, with millions of releases at your fingertips.«
<matjaz> samo piše če je zadeva že zunaj
<CrazyLemon> first link "easy.sex.sad.movies"
<CrazyLemon> ti sam pr0n hočeš
<matjaz> ps: mr robot so2e02 awesomesauce
<CrazyLemon> the sauce part i'm worried about
<zdobbie> "peace"
<matjaz> there is a bit of red sauce
<CrazyLemon> is it spicy?
<CrazyLemon> i like spicy
<zdobbie> ohnoes http://i239.bxjyb2jvda.net
<Seniorita> your personal files are encrypted
<matjaz> evo sem že zataval
<matjaz> zdej hočem v Alžirijo
<matjaz> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timgad
<Seniorita> Timgad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<matjaz> amazing
<CrazyLemon> weirdo
<CrazyLemon> murica is the land of dreams
<msev-> najs mesto matjaz
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOdyOGcEiME
<Seniorita> Ricky Gervais - Missing Girl - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Final joke from Ricky Gervais' "Out of England 2" special.«
<matjaz> HAHAHA
<matjaz> mislm, awwwwwwww
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<msev-> a to veste da se Jamie Hyneman pa Adam Savage kao ful ne marata
<msev-> pa tok dobr sta sodelovala v Mythbusterjih
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3037-1: Linux kernel (Vivid HWE) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3037-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3036-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3036-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3035-3: Linux kernel (Wily HWE) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3035-3/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3035-2: Linux kernel (Raspberry Pi 2) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3035-2/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3035-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3035-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3034-2: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3034-2/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3034-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3034-1/
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-15
<yang> jutro
<yang> msev-: a nista kao "parcek" ?
<yang> mogoce bivsi parcek
<napsy> lp
<BlckShEp> hi
<blckshep_> jutro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: LibreOffice Writer vnosi v kazalo  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43826#Comment_43826
<msev-> yang, ne ne oba mata žene
<msev-> pa otroke
<napsy> hehe a se je govoril da sta geja?
<msev-> nevem od kje je to yang slišal
<msev-> js nism nikjer
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/facebook_xss_warning.png
<zdobersek> ... in the name of love ..
<CrazyLemon> New gTLD: goodhands
<CrazyLemon> svašta
<CrazyLemon> http://www.slashgear.com/two-men-fall-off-75ft-cliff-while-playing-pokemon-go-14448381/
<Seniorita> Two men fall off 75ft cliff while playing Pokemon GO - SlashGear
<Seniorita> »Pokemon GO players have stumbled upon dead bodies, tripped and wrecked, continued to play while hurt, and have even, in some places, been lured and mugged. One of the more harrowing stories to surf…«
<CrazyLemon> darwin took care of them
<CrazyLemon> "neither of the two men suffered serious injuries."
<CrazyLemon> meh..nvm
<yang> msev-: to nima veze "če mata žene pa otroka" so what ?
<yang> prasej idioterna ž
<yang> jst grem stavit, da sta unadva mythbusterja par
<idioterna> js pa ne
<yang> pol pa ne spoznas ta toplih ko jih vidis
<CrazyLemon> seveda spoznaš..verjetno so v kratkih hlačah pa majicah
<yang> pa roza copatkih
<yang> A man marries his phone in a Las Vegas wedding. 'Til death do them part, or 'til the next upgrade?
<yang> dons so meril na radar kpo sem peljal
<yang> en mi je minutko prej poblendal
<napsy> uh kaksna sreca
<yang> ja kr, sicer itak vozim po omejitvah
<zdobersek> ampak lih tokrat nisi?
<yang> vec ali manj gledam na cesto
<yang> vcasih pa tudi na stevec
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GNOME-Breeze GTK Blows Plasma 5 Style On To GNOME Desktops  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/D0NVc3YYDeU/kde-plasma-breeze-gtk-gnome-shell-theme
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: kgif records app creates animated gif  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/kAmKUHbiOCY/kgif-records-app-creates-animated-gif
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Wmail Is A Nice Desktop App For Gmail And Google Inbox With Multi-Account Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/y6Ncgn7nmDs/wmail-is-nice-desktop-app-for-gmail-and.html
<CrazyLemon> pri ubuntuju ravno niso veliko razmišljali o snapih in integraciji z namizjem
<CrazyLemon> če imaš nameščen vlc kot vlc from snap
<CrazyLemon> ni nobenega načina da bi vedel which is which
<CrazyLemon> razn če ne zalaufaš iz terminala
<CrazyLemon> če imaš nameščen vlc in še vlc from snap*
<zdobersek> #fwp
 * CrazyLemon always has to google zdobersek's hipster lingo
<zdobersek> #justoldpeoplethings
<zdobbie> WIUWIUWIUWIUWIUWIU http://i.imgur.com/hgonjvp.gif
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk2> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<jabuk2> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 25.7°C
<jabuk2> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/novice/crna-kronika/nemski-mediji-v-letalu-ki-je-strmoglavilo-pri-ajdovscini-tudi-kovcek-z-milijoni-evrov-421894
<Seniorita> Nemški mediji: V letalu, ki je strmoglavilo pri Ajdovščini, tudi kovček z milijoni evrov - siol.net
<Seniorita> »V letalu ameriške registracije, ki je v četrtek strmoglavilo pri Ajdovščini blizu regionalne ceste med naseljema Predmeja in Lokve, je bil tudi kovček, poln denarja, poroča nemški časnik Bild.«
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/CyclingHubTV/status/753876376655171584
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<Seniorita> CyclingHub.tv auf Twitter: "Nairo Quintana was getting a great tow by the mavic bike hahah. #TDF #TDF2016 https://t.co/8mXguhTBkz"
<zdobbie> running, towing ...
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> mmmeeeeeeehhhh
<zdobbie> oy fucking vey
<zdobbie> ta stvar ma windows touch button
<CrazyLemon> '
<CrazyLemon> ?*
<zdobbie> mhm
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How To Watch Netflix in Vivaldi And Other Chromium Browsers  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ARUGVnpA70Q/watch-netflix-chromium-vivaldi
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13726850_10153599917136971_2591555651110488764_n.jpg?oh=6af7d3e87fc4363cd87484abaccf0cb8&oe=583347AB
<zdobersek> you bet ... poorly
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Compiz To Improve Unity Desktop Performance in Low Graphics Mode  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/TlUbjn6YkBo/compiz-low-graphics-mode-improvements
<zdobersek> .apt telepathy-rakia
<jabuk2> telepathy-rakia {trusty (14.04LTS), wily, xenial, yakkety}
<CrazyLemon> cheers
<msev-> A mislte da bi kdo loh ukradu une miljone s kovckov
<msev-> Haha
<zdobersek> najbrz je bil fajn zazgan
<msev-> Lattepanda
<msev-> (cassoPi) [15:57:32] http://www.dfrobot.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1405&search=lattepanda&description=true#.V4hwpOgrLIU
<Seniorita> LattePanda 2G/32GB with Win10 product key
<Seniorita> »LattePanda 2G/32GB with Win10 product key - DFRobot«
<zdabbie> just here to dab
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Create Quick Animated Gifs of Apps With KGif  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/kAmKUHbiOCY/kgif-records-app-creates-animated-gif
<CrazyLemon> TIL about free volt
<CrazyLemon> interesting stuff
<idioterna> yang: ne zdi se mi koristn skill to
<idioterna> 'prepoznavanje homoseksualnih oseb'
<zdobbie_> what is gaydar?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu Forums Hacked, 2 Million Usernames Stolen  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/IpsO_gy-XU4/ubuntu-forums-hacked-2-million-usernames-stolen
<CrazyLemon> sweet..hacked
<dz0ny> 2 ze :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: as videu moj hate ticket :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kateri? toliko jih je da jim ne sledim več :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/lokalne-novice/gaspar-misic-narocil-studijo-za-boljse-razumevanje-muslimanskih-pogrebov/398221
<Seniorita> Gašpar Mišič naročil študijo za boljše razumevanje muslimanskih pogrebov :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Gašpar Gašpar Mišič je plačal 11.000 evrov za študijo o pokopih muslimanov in pokojnikov drugih veroizpovedi. Gre še za en velikodušen in dvomljiv izdatek, ki si jih je omislil v zadnjem času.«
<CrazyLemon> pa mene tale miško vedno nasmeje :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol
<dz0ny> playpen
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nič novega ne vidim na playpenu
<CrazyLemon> za tist revieweable pa sm že govoril..takrat ko si ga odpru :D
<CrazyLemon> reviewable*
<dz0ny> no to , i was right
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> [09:51:58] <CrazyLemon>: dz0ny res ne mara reviewable.io
<CrazyLemon> no.. issue Å¡e vedno odprt
<CrazyLemon> tko da.. :P
<CrazyLemon> če poznam ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> boš kmalu dobu oznako "won't fix"
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> canonical*
<dz0ny> comical
<zdobbie_> Canonical? more like Ca-comical!
<zdobbie_> eyyyy
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 16.10 aka Yakettty Yak
<zdobbie> http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN0ZV2FE
<Seniorita> Both of Istanbul's Bosphorus bridges closed: TVs| Reuters
<Seniorita> »Istanbul's Bosphorus Bridge and Fatih Sultan Mehmet Bridge were both closed on Friday, local television channels reported, without giving a reason.«
<CrazyLemon> mobile?!?!
<CrazyLemon> MOBILE?!?! WHAT ARE WE???SAVAGES?!?!
<zdobbie> u r old people
<zdobbie> we the Millenials are mobile
<CrazyLemon> well that makes sense..happy sweet 16 i guess
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kakšna ideja zakaj piwik beleži shitload about://startpage entries?
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-16
<zdobbie> lel https://support.apple.com/library/content/dam/edam/applecare/images/en_US/applewatch/watch-friends-watchos2.jpg
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> mah
<pitastrudl> .vreme hamburg
<jabuk2> Hamburg, Germany: 16.11°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-656958/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y60wDzZt8yg
<Seniorita> Sky News Live - YouTube
<Seniorita> »SUBSCRIBE to our YouTube channel for more great videos: http://www.youtube.com/skynews Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/skynews and https://twitter....«
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Val202/status/754225584977436673
<Seniorita> Val 202 auf Twitter: ""Tehnične omejitve igre so največji izziv. Aplikacija ima veliko hroščev, izziv pa je tudi hoja." @gandalfar o @PokemonGoApp #Reakcija"
<CrazyLemon> oh god!
<CrazyLemon> gandalfar je "Pokemon trener"
<CrazyLemon> OH GOD!
<CrazyLemon> i lost all respect for that guy :D
<sky[x]> hehe :D
<sky[x]> si pa pozno videl :D
<CrazyLemon> kako pozno če je val to danes zjutraj objavil!
<zdobbie1> heyaa
<CrazyLemon> sup dawg
<zdobbie1> like, nothing much
<CrazyLemon> u ridin'?
<CrazyLemon> or chasin' pokemons ...
<zdobbie1> here there's drizzle
<zdobbie1> fo shizzle
<CrazyLemon> sweet
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk2> ARSO: Celje (244m): 16°C @16.07.2016 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 58% zahodnik 2.7 m/s (9.7 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 03:24:19, Kulminacija: 11:06:06, Sončni zahod: 18:47:52
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 23min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> sad!
<CrazyLemon> you should be
<CrazyLemon> thats like..perfect
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> naah
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk2> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 22.3°C @16.07.2016 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 32% vzhodnik 3 m/s (10.8 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 03:33:00, Kulminacija: 11:12:15, Sončni zahod: 18:51:29
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 15ur 18min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: This is a Slick Ubuntu Theme For Windows 10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/upF_BkHZ4Po/ubuntu-theme-windows-10
<CrazyLemon> tist vonj sveže skurjene sklopke...oh summer <3
<matjaz> ok, kje se zdaj nanbolj splača rpi kupit? rabim eno trojko
<matjaz> najbolj*
<pitastrudl> galagomarket?
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> ali pa ic-elektronika
<CrazyLemon> čekitaut
<CrazyLemon> pa še v lj je..tko da lahko greš iskat
<zdobbie> farnell, ce rabis dost hitr
<matjaz> se mi ne mudi, tko da bom pomojem kar na modmypi naroču
<blckshep> si
<CrazyLemon> no
<zdobbie> ya
<zdobbie> RUN TUN TUN TUN TUN DUN
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Imgur-Screenshot Is a Nifty Screengrab and Upload Tool for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/wKbSE4mdM-0/imgur-screenshot-quick-upload-photos-linux
<CrazyLemon> - na Dragonji pri izstopu 2 uri, zastoj od Kopra do MP Dragonja;
<CrazyLemon> yay..summer <3
<yang> vržeš kolo na drugo sttran Dragonje in preplavaš reko
<yang> pa si takoj čez
<CrazyLemon> čez kaj?
<CrazyLemon> pa si ti kdaj bil pri MP dragonja? :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.activekoper.si/
<Seniorita> Bootstrap Example
<CrazyLemon> lol..bootstrap example :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj potrebuješ bootstrap za loadat sliko..pa je beyond me
<lynxlynxlynx> misliš da ni samo začasno?
<dz0ny> naah
<dz0ny> to je dizajner delu
<CrazyLemon> vem da je začasno..sam to ne pomeni da bo pol kaj boljše :D
<dz0ny> k je cel img
<CrazyLemon> če je že začasno meh :)
<zdobbie> marjetica je sponzor!
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CnfOZpnWEAA0ZH3.jpg:large
<zdobbie> I WANT TO BE
<zdobbie> THE VERY BEST
<msev-> pismo kok je slovenija lepa
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> lies
<zdobbie> .yt it's a mirage
<jabuk2> CS:GO Matchmaking - It's a Mirage - Episode 17 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIbZPiIAs4w
<zdobbie> huh
<zdobbie> .yt qi mirage
<jabuk2> Hilarious QI Moment - Phil Jupitus Hates QI https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZfr2nZmoJc
<zdobbie> this ^
<CrazyLemon> u sure?
<CrazyLemon> torej..its there but not really there
<yang> Bi kdo kako miško ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTEhdJGs0_I
<Seniorita> Malawi Mouse Boys - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Produced by GRAMMY winning producer, Ian Brennan (Tinariwen). Released on IRL on Monday 28th May 2012.«
<yang> msev-: kje si bil ?
<msev-> yang, posočje
<msev-> nad slapom boka pa to
<msev-> zakon
<yang> Tam pa verjamem da je zlo lepo
<yang> Si plaval
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_basilisk
<Seniorita> Common basilisk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> A je kdo že pil Mountain dew / Mtn Dew ?
<msev-> ne nism plaval
<msev-> nism še, to američani ful radi pijejo yang
<msev-> nevem sploh ke bi se ga dobil
<yang> v Ameriki
<yang> msev-: si ze bil na pogorju Pece ?
<msev-> ne Å¡e
<yang> http://www.gore-ljudje.net/novosti/7105/
<Seniorita> Bo kralj Matjaž nova atrakcija koroškega turizma? | Gore-ljudje
<Seniorita> »planID, Društvo za planinsko informatiko«
<lynxlynxlynx> msev-: tam so hude jame
<msev-> lynxlynxlynx, kje?
<lynxlynxlynx> par let nazaj so jamarji rabli 24h, da so prišli nekje od spodaj pri Boki, do vrha ven
<msev-> aja sj res jp
<lynxlynxlynx> 1km višincev
<msev-> vem ja
<msev-> kao voda prhaja s kriških podov
<lynxlynxlynx> wat
<lynxlynxlynx> dej poglej karto
<msev-> ne kriških
<msev-> zatipkal sm se
<msev-> kaninskih
<msev-> :)
<msev-> s kaninskih podov :)
<msev-> in Å¡e pol tuki pr izviru boke je jama notr ful Å¡e dolgo
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm
<msev-> no js sm šu pa na en razgledišče nad eno zapuščeno planino tko 1h-10min hoje do gor
<msev-> ni markiran ampak se da dobr sledit poti
<msev-> pa tko mal je izpostavljeno bi lahko kšne jeklenice potegnil
<msev-> pol sm Å¡u pa Å¡e v tolminska korita
<msev-> zakon
<msev-> lynxlynxlynx, te jamarji pa majo jajca da grejo tok globok notr v goro pa raziščejo
<msev-> :D
<msev-> a mislš da morš bit res pro plezalc da greš z njimi :D
<lynxlynxlynx> v tolminskih pa že dolg nisem bil
<lynxlynxlynx> ponavadi grem samo mimo - iz vasice gor je pol moje žlahte
<lynxlynxlynx> jamska plezarija je mal nenavadna
<msev-> a iz unga čadrga
<lynxlynxlynx> več je spuščanja, zato imaš vedno vrvi - so pa statične
<msev-> tm morm it Å¡e enkrat
<lynxlynxlynx> in itak je mokro in zamuljeno, tako da kaj zelo tehničnega se ne moreš it
<lynxlynxlynx> jap
<msev-> a si šel že kdaj notr v kšno jamo
<msev-> mislm brezno
<lynxlynxlynx> a kr eno? ne
<msev-> ne pač s kšnimi jamarji
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, se nam Å¡e ni ratal zmenit
<lynxlynxlynx> pa packarija je, imam rajš hribe
<msev-> na boko je pol baje Å¡e ena pot po desni strani
<msev-> k pa so jeklenice ker je še bl izpostavljena, ampak je bil baje en plaz in je vse uniču
<msev-> tko da pol nismo tm Å¡li
<msev-> sam nevem prideš do unga izvira...nimaš pa nekega razgleda na sam slap
<lynxlynxlynx> logično
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrKLqdIwrvU
<Seniorita> Mallee Fowl Nesting - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Malleefowl birds building and maintaining a mound nest«
<lynxlynxlynx> odkar se je porušil naš najvišji, je trenutni najvišji čisto osamljen in nepoznan
<lynxlynxlynx> ni enostavnega ali kratkega dostopa
<lynxlynxlynx> po svoje je ratal prav eliten
<yang> men je to jamarstvo svinjarija tam se valjas po unih rovis ves blagten si
<yang> blaten
<yang> pa vcas se zataknes kje pa ne mores naprej
<yang> ne nazaj
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<yang> mislim sej zna bit nek adrenalinski sport
<yang> ampak nevem no
<yang> ne bi tega pocel
<yang> tale je bols https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeYN_JE_sIk
<Seniorita> The Mallee Fowl (1957) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »An account of the nesting habits of the Mallee Fowl (Leipoa ocellata) a member of the Megapodiidae family of mound builders. These birds do not brood their e...«
<msev-> lynxlynxlynx, kko se že imenuje ta največji, tm na jezerskm ane?
<msev-> a je čedca a kko že
<lynxlynxlynx> ni več
<lynxlynxlynx> kloma blizu zadnjiškega ozebnika
<msev-> sm prebral zj
<msev-> ampak pismo sj je že ta boka ful huge
<msev-> a te so pa pol še večji a kko :D
<msev-> je pa ta kloma kao zlo nedostopn
<yang> msev-: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEQ85mxL63s
<Seniorita> Julijske Alpe z zraka - 08.07.2016 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Julijske Alpe z zraka - 08.07.2016«
<lynxlynxlynx> boka je Å¡iroka, ni pa prav visoka
<lynxlynxlynx> kloma pa; do naslednjega odloma
<yang> pol pa koma :)
#ubuntu-si 2016-07-17
<msev-> zanimiv da so sam ene stare slike tega slapa Kloma
<msev-> kjer se sploh ne vid kok je visok :D
<yang> msev lynxlynxlynx http://www.redbull.com/en/adventure/stories/1331731012784/highdive-world-record
<Seniorita> Laso Schaller sets a new high-dive world record
<msev-> ka pa je nor
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> old
<msev-> but good
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/dz0ny/status/754601786007314432
<Seniorita> dz0ny auf Twitter: "Update to gobu tool, which now support custom commands and arm toolchain has been released https://t.co/CudQPpXN1k"
<zdobbie> leg toolchains or gtfo
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> ksn dez
<CrazyLemon> kak dež
<CrazyLemon> its sunny
<CrazyLemon> pa gužva je tudi že
<zdobbie> tu me diga https://github.com/dz0ny/gobu/releases/tag/v0.6.2-2
<Seniorita> Release Rainy Sunday · dz0ny/gobu · GitHub
<Seniorita> »gobu - Painless bootstrapping of golang«
<msev-> zanima me kero brezno v sloveniji ma največjo dvorano not :D
<msev-> a kdo ve
<msev-> a kdo pozna kšnga jamarja :D
<msev-> http://www.gore-ljudje.net/novosti/37838/
<Seniorita> Polet z jadralnim padalom pod zemljo | Gore-ljudje
<Seniorita> »planID, Društvo za planinsko informatiko«
<CrazyLemon> brezno nima dvorane..ker je brezno?
<msev-> na začetku je brezno
<msev-> pol pa dvorana haha
<msev-> mah
<msev-> ena vprašanja glede omrežja mam
<msev-> torej če mi t2 da na voljo static ip tut
<msev-> a lahko samo tko nardim, da ma static ip sam orange-pi
<msev-> ostali majo pa dinamičnga
<msev-> da ne bi celga omrežja kompromitiral ampak samo orange pi :D
<msev-> in ali bi to pol nastavlja tm v Mikrotiku
<CrazyLemon> zakaj meniš da s statičnim IPjem 'kompromitiraš' karkoli?
<msev-> nevem zto k se lah pol "oddaljeno" povežeš gor
<CrazyLemon> a na dinamičnega se ne gre oddaljeno povezat?
<msev-> nevem
<CrazyLemon> probaj..pa se prepričaj
<msev-> pač rd bi si tko naredu da se na ta home automation zadevo povežem tut prek 3g
<msev-> kko bi to pol naredu
<msev-> a mi statičn ip pr tem pomaga
<CrazyLemon> toliko ti statični ip pomaga kot dinamični :D
<CrazyLemon> če imaš dinamični pač moraš zalaufat service kot je dyndns da si up2date z IPji
<CrazyLemon> ampak pri statičnem pa si prav tako moraš zapomnit IP če nimaš domene 'vezane' gor :)
<msev-> a ta dyndns lahko laufam na orangepiju
<msev-> pa ne porab velik resourceov?
<msev-> da bi tut prek dinamičnga se lahko vezal gor pol
<msev-> sj ip se zapomnt mi ni problem
<CrazyLemon> !g dyndns mikrotik
<Seniorita> Dynamic DNS Update Script for dynDNS - MikroTik Wiki http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Dynamic_DNS_Update_Script_for_dynDNS
<CrazyLemon> obstaja tudi no-ip in razni drugi servicei
<CrazyLemon> poguglaj dynamic dns pa je
<matjaz> pa če maš svojo domeno, se da z ddclient
<matjaz> zdej bom enga msev-a izvedu
<matjaz> dz0ny, CrazyLemon https://github.com/mfin/partis-rss/blob/master/partis-rss.py
<Seniorita> partis-rss/partis-rss.py at master · mfin/partis-rss · GitHub
<Seniorita> »partis-rss - partis.si RSS feed generator«
<matjaz> a kdo ve, kako bi se dalo določit ta rss_url v AtomFeed brez da ga deklariram?
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je narobe z deklariranjem urlja?
 * CrazyLemon confused
<matjaz> ja če ga direkt kle not določim, pa user noče uporabljat 127.0.0.1:5000 ni kul
<matjaz> hočem narest easypeasy z dockerjem
<CrazyLemon> matjaz prepričan sem da tisti ki 1. zna uporabljat partis-rss parser in 2. se igra z dockerjem je dovolj sposoben da brez težav spremeni rss_url :D
<matjaz> maš point :D
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa docker? fuj! snap that sh1t!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<matjaz> morm najprej pogledat kaj dafak sploh je ta snap :)
<CrazyLemon> http://snapcraft.io/create/
<Seniorita> snapcraft - Snaps are universal Linux packages
<Seniorita> »Introducing snaps and commands to install and remove them on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.«
<msev-> Matjaz
<msev-> Zj ce hocs pravga mseva izvest mors vztrajat
<msev-> Zoperstavi se tem zavrnitvam strumno kot pravi msev
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<matjaz> ne ne, jest sem Å¡el brat manual za snapcraft :D
<msev-> Cccc popustil
<msev-> Pravi msev sele v drugo prebere k mu dajo link hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> to ni res
<CrazyLemon> v drugo Å¡e ignorira
<CrazyLemon> pol ko ti nekdo napiše "ne bom ti več pomagal" potem šele msev- gre prebrat link
<msev-> Hahaha
<msev-> Ej CL, a ta no-ip je kul? Mi ne bo kompromitiral varnosti omrezja? :)
<matjaz> also včeraj sem v Big Bangu gledal en 21:9 monitor
<matjaz> daaaaayum
<matjaz> pomojem ga grem kupit jutri
<msev-> Najs
<msev-> Ka pa je fora tega aspect ratia?
<matjaz> Å¡irina
<matjaz> več placa
<msev-> A da tajlas vec stvari
<matjaz> !g lg 29um58
<Seniorita> LG 29UM58-P: 29 Class 21:9 UltraWide® Full HD IPS LED Monitor ... http://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-29UM58-P-ultrawide-monitor
<matjaz> ^
<msev-> Mmm hotness
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: halp
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: https://twitter.com/ljkucic/status/754614515686342656
<Seniorita> Lenart J. Kucic auf Twitter: "Kje primorci kupujete kolesarsko robo? Cez mejo, ali je tudi na obali kaka dobra stacuna?"
<zdobbie> .aptf snapcraft
<zdobbie> .apt snapcraft
<jabuk2> snapcraft-parser {yakkety}
<jabuk2> snapcraft-examples {wily, xenial, yakkety}
<jabuk2> snapcraft {wily, xenial, yakkety}
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie funsports (zravn banke), real (zravn terminala), pa v Å¡alari je ena trgovina s kolesi (nasproti mirande) - vse koper
<CrazyLemon> matjaz led..pha
<CrazyLemon> OLED1
<CrazyLemon> !?
<CrazyLemon> !***
<CrazyLemon> FFS!
<dz0ny> matjaz: CrazyLemon te trola
<dz0ny> ignroe him
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj je narobe z OLED?!
<CrazyLemon> nič!
<CrazyLemon> no..mogoče cena ampak to so že podrobnosti
<dz0ny> matjaz: pa jaz bi naredu tko da se basic auth za rss uporabi za partis login :)
<matjaz> dz0ny, ja, sam rss dodatek za rutorrent tega ne podpira :(
<dz0ny> sure?
<dz0ny> http://user:pw@url
<dz0ny> to znajo vsi
<dz0ny> aja to je php
<dz0ny> right
<dz0ny> probi
<dz0ny> also https://karss.herokuapp.com/user/ettv :)
<Seniorita> ettv
<matjaz> ne zna, sem probal. lahko bi edino naredu, da ni treba user:pass ampak samo hash na koncu urlja
<matjaz> sam poj bi bil problem s torrenti
<matjaz> tko da pomojem je tko še najboljš
<dz0ny> Å¡e dobr da je sam localhost :)
<matjaz> sej zato
<matjaz> zadnjič mi je pa en teden tole laufalo odprto svetu
<matjaz> ker docker ne spoštuje ufw pravil :)
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ja povej mu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sej mu je folk že povedal
<CrazyLemon> pa on išče "italijansko robo" whatever that means
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: folk ja, ti ne
<zdobbie> replyjaj mu z @ubuntu_si accounta, bo mel predlog vecjo mero
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie too late
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobbie> .aptf snap
<jabuk2> /var/lib/pcp/config/pmsnap/Snap > pcp-gui
<zdobbie> yeah but no
<CrazyLemon> snap je paket
<CrazyLemon> to je kod da bi iskal .deb or smth
<CrazyLemon> kot*
<zdobbie>  /usr/bin/snap
<zdobbie> is what's looked for
<zdobbie> tale
<zdobbie> kurceva enter tipka neki cudn poka
<zdobbie> .aptf /usr/bin/snap
<zdobbie> tis the Debian life
<CrazyLemon> .apt snapd
<jabuk2> linux-image-4.4.0-1012-snapdragon {xenial}
<jabuk2> linux-headers-snapdragon {xenial, yakkety}
<jabuk2> linux-headers-4.4.0-1020-snapdragon {yakkety}
<jabuk2> linux-headers-4.4.0-1019-snapdragon {}
<jabuk2> linux-headers-4.4.0-1015-snapdragon {}
<jabuk2> linux-headers-4.4.0-1013-snapdragon {}
<jabuk2> linux-headers-4.4.0-1012-snapdragon {xenial}
<jabuk2> linux-firmware-snapdragon {xenial, yakkety}
<jabuk2> golang-github-snapcore-snapd-dev {}
<jabuk2> snapd {xenial, yakkety}
<CrazyLemon> ^
<zdobbie> al si witty
<zdobbie> snapd je ime paketa
<zdobbie>  /usr/bin/snap je pa executable
<zdobbie> a nismo mel vcasih tud .aptf ?
<CrazyLemon> .aptf snapd
<CrazyLemon> sej je Å¡e vedno
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem kaj je point
<zdobbie> snapfd file ne postoji
<zdobbie> niker
<zdobbie> nikjer
<CrazyLemon> obviously
<zdobbie> .aptf bi najbrz iskal po imenih datotek v paketkih
<CrazyLemon> .aptf /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libsnappy.so.1
<CrazyLemon> .aptf libsnappy.so.1
<jabuk2> /usr/lib/libsnappy.so.1 > libsnappy1
<CrazyLemon> there we go!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: things are live and lively in France
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie not on rtv slo2
<pitastrudl> jaz sem velik krompir
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: please confirm
<CrazyLemon> confirming
<CrazyLemon> snap run
<CrazyLemon> error: the required argument `<app name>` was not provided
<CrazyLemon> snap run vlc
<CrazyLemon> execv failed: No such file or directory
<CrazyLemon> srsly
<zdobbie> snap run ?
<CrazyLemon> error: cannot find snap "?"
<zdobbie> nisem vedu, sem skoz v /snap/bin/ iskal stvari
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sj lahko tudi iz launcherja/dashboarda zadevo zalaufaš
<zdobbie> I could, if I was running Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie your THING doesn't have a menu/launcher/whatever ?
<CrazyLemon> and by THING i mean OS
<zdobbie> gnu-hello najbrz ne instalira nobenih bliznjic
<CrazyLemon> desktop fajl bi mogu bit
<zdobbie> moral?
<zdobbie> anyway
<zdobbie> smotan je to, da snapcraft za vsak invoke vlece dol source code
<zdobbie> tud hashumov za pakete nisem vidu ...
<CrazyLemon> source as in source ki je definiran v yamlu?
<dz0ny> sam tage lahko
<dz0ny> ne moreš prek hasha
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk2> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk2> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> dz0ny: mislu sem checksum za tarballe
<dz0ny> kake tarbale?
<dz0ny> sej ne mors
<dz0ny> oz common thing je da mora bit direkt iz sourca
<zdobbie> ja rad bi reku source: http://mirror.org/tarball.tar.gz
<zdobbie> hash: <sha1sum(tarball.tar.gz)>
<zdobbie> da je potem downloadan tarball verifiable
<dz0ny> stekam to :)
<zdobbie> steka tud snapcraft?
<dz0ny> sam nism zihr da je to podprto :)
<zdobbie> Mark plz
<CrazyLemon> #snappy plz
<zdobbie> moram pogleda
<zdobbie> pogledat
<CrazyLemon> [14:30:02] * sabdfl has quit (Ping timeout: 260 seconds)
<CrazyLemon> you are out of luck
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kter je Giant-Alpecinovc?
<zdobbie> TomDom?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie yup
<zdobbie> wat een maaster
<CrazyLemon> kr kul je ja
<CrazyLemon> almost GC material
<zdobbie> ja lan je skor Vuelto zmagu
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobbie> pa Giro je vozu za GC, dokler si ni rite obribu
<CrazyLemon> sj bo..čez kako leto
<CrazyLemon> ko froomea več ne bo
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/davidcrmelj/status/753586823365005312
<Seniorita> David Črmelj auf Twitter: ".@MihaMisic je med prenosom #TDFTVS razkril recept za riževe ploščice ... po receptu osebja iz Skya. #potnahrana https://t.co/ioipWO875V"
<CrazyLemon> tole sm iskal!
<zdobbie> to sem vcasih sam peku
<zdobbie> pol sem pa na cornyje presaltu
<CrazyLemon> coz you are like that..corny af
<CrazyLemon> pa tole ne pečeš ampak kuhaš?
<matjaz> lahko se jim smejimo kar čmo, sam tale pic je dokaj realen
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/8NggdHR.jpg
<CrazyLemon> matjaz lame je da ves čas gledaš v telefon in se ne zavedaš okolice
<CrazyLemon> ni lame da si v naravi/hodiš okrog
<matjaz> pa si že probal?
<matjaz> ker to da skoz gledaš v telefon ni res
<CrazyLemon> matjaz don't be silly
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kako pa najdeš poce mone?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<matjaz> telefon zavibrira ko je en v bližini :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hkW_QzQOtI
<Seniorita> POKÉMON GO FAIL !!! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Mein Shop ► http://shop.leonmachere.de/ Meine Müze ► http://mueze.net/leon.html FOLGT MIR AUF: Snapchat ► Leonmachere01 Facebook ► https://fb.com/LeonMachere...«
<CrazyLemon> ok..tale padec v vodo je verjetno fake
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni daleč od resnice :)
<matjaz> tole je čisto fake :)
<lynxlynxlynx> deček -> deški
<lynxlynxlynx> dedec -> dedeški?
<yang> haha google maps
<yang> Ljubno ob Savinji mi je označil v občini Vodice pri Ljubljani
<yang> https://www.google.at/maps/place/Ljubno+ob+Savinji,+1217+Vodice,+Slovenija/@46.200014,14.4912452,15z/am=t/data=!3m1!4b1!4m5!3m4!1s0x477aca88973b6bcd:0x628c33723fa6b23a!8m2!3d46.1999731!4d14.499979?hl=sl
<Seniorita> Google Zemljevidi
<dz0ny> https://github.com/dz0ny/champ/releases/tag/v0.0.1
<Seniorita> Release Bumpy Road · dz0ny/champ · GitHub
<Seniorita> »champ - Plex 2nd screen player for RPi«
<dz0ny> oh ja .snap inside, so you can test :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sploh ti z svojim apu :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny test what?
<dz0ny> snap :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj mi pomaga snap če nimam plex strežnika? :)
<CrazyLemon> mislim js lahko ga inštaliram
<dz0ny> ne rabiš
<CrazyLemon> sam testirat pa ga ne morem :)
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Go#/media/File:Pok%C3%A9mon_Go_traffic_advisory_(day-crop).png
<Seniorita> Pokémon Go - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<pitastrudl> ayyy
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lahko pa probaš spinwheel :>
<dz0ny> ne resno me zanima če dela na apu
<dz0ny> k men se pritožuje da ne najde vpdau something
<dz0ny> dela pa na intel
<dz0ny> tko da testers welcome :)
<idioterna> yang: ta game je neki zate, k rabs druzbo da naus tok kisu skos
<CrazyLemon> "Živjo, a ti pokažem mojga pokemona?" ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://gist.github.com/CrazyLemon/7f97d142218bcea0ad5ab84084a5f824
<Seniorita> champ snap · GitHub
<CrazyLemon>  /snap/bin/champ
<CrazyLemon> INFO[0000] Starting                                      UUID=53925a8d-679f-3865-99ca-ad35ff6a1c27
<CrazyLemon> tole pa ob zagonu champa
<dz0ny> kje pa maš best.yaml
<dz0ny> k sanp dela sam z hope
<dz0ny> home
<yang> http://www.zurnal24.si/25-letno-zvezdnico-pokoncal-njen-brat-clanek-274495
<Seniorita> 25-letno zvezdnico pokončal njen brat - zurnal24
<Seniorita> »Qandeel Baloch, največja pakistanska spletna zvezda, je dočakala le 25 let.«
<yang> idioterna: jst ne hodim v trgovine po nakupe laptopov, ki so dobri za igranje igric
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny v isti mapi kjer sm zalaufal je bil best.yaml
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: home mapi?
<dz0ny> /home/crazy/
<dz0ny> nc druzga ne bo delal
<dz0ny> snappy :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny /home/crazy/Namizje/
<zdobbie> Namizyea
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kaj ti sploh hočeš zasnapat da te toliko zanima snap? :)
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: what's it to you?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i'm the snap sheriff
<zdobbie> oh shit
<zdobbie> well that makes me the snap outlaw
<CrazyLemon> punk
<CrazyLemon> don't make me get my badge
<CrazyLemon> iščem nek prašek za 20€...got some?
<zdobbie> LEAVE ME SNAPPING OR I SWEAR
<zdobbie> I'LL SWITCH TO FLATPAK
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ha?
<zdobbie> #ubuntu-si-drugs please
<CrazyLemon> http://www.maxximumshop.si/vzdrzljivost/izotonicni-napitki/i_692_accelerade-933-g
<Seniorita> Accelerade 933 g - Maxximum Shop
<Seniorita> »Accelerade je energijski napitek, ki vsebuje patentirano razmerje med ogljikovimi hidrati in beljakovinami 4 : 1.«
<CrazyLemon> neki takega bi
<zdobbie> m
<zdobbie> poznam ja
<CrazyLemon> sam nism zihr če držu tukaj 30 odmerkov
<zdobbie> accelerade je kr kul
<CrazyLemon> držii*
<CrazyLemon> sej podobno je kot the edge by reflex
<CrazyLemon> pač proteini zravn cukra
<CrazyLemon> sam nikjer ne najdem kaj za njih pomeni 'odmerek'
<zdobbie> ja jst to ponavad koristim
<zdobbie> in moral lih tak it kupt
<zdobbie> ker mi je tistga od lani zmanjkal
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie koliko bidonov (od oka) pa ti zdrži'
<CrazyLemon> ?*
<zdobbie> jst dam eno tisto zajemalko za 700ml bidon
<zdobbie> to mam za 3h dost
<CrazyLemon> torej tam okrog 30g
<zdobbie> plus se en 700ml bidon vode
<CrazyLemon> thats reasonable
<zdobbie> edino smotan pr tem acceleradeu je, ta se taksne grudice poleti delajo po plastenki
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie pol pa http://www.vo2sport.com/reflex-the-edge-p-170.html
<Seniorita> Reflex The EDGE 1500g
<zdobbie> stvar se ne raztopi v celoti, oziroma se nazaj strjuje pod vrocino
<Seniorita> »Napredni športni izotonični napitek za športno vadbo.Reflex The EDGE 1500g - Reflex Nutrition predstavlja The Edge®.«
<CrazyLemon> tole sm js mel lani
<zdobbie> a to ti Roglic prodaja?
<CrazyLemon> js sm to pil še preden je roglič sploh podpisal za lotto!
<zdobbie> ta je par EUR drazji tho
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak je 1.5kg
<CrazyLemon> men je to mal neumno kupit zdaj sredi sezone..ampak če imaš namen veliko kolesarit pol pa priporočam
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ne, 60 servingov je
<zdobbie> 1 serving je za 350ml
<zdobbie> 2 za 700ml
<zdobbie> => 30 70ml bidonov
<zdobbie> 700ml
<zdobbie> kokr accelerade
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne vem če
<CrazyLemon> ja 2 merici sta za 700ml bidon
<zdobbie> do the math then
<CrazyLemon> ampak da bi bilo sam 30bidonov
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če
<CrazyLemon> kaj js vem koliko gre v eno merico
<CrazyLemon> ne da se mi zdaj merit
<zdobbie> ce pise desno spodi na kanistru, "60 servings"
<zdobbie> can u read my child
<CrazyLemon> i can
<CrazyLemon> sam piše pa tudi zadaj
<CrazyLemon> če želiš hypotonic, isotonic ali hypertonic napitek
<CrazyLemon> se različno meša
<CrazyLemon> isotonic je 25g na 330ml
<CrazyLemon> torej 50g na 660ml..rečmo 700ml
<CrazyLemon> in dobiš 30
<CrazyLemon> ne 60
<CrazyLemon> vidiš!
<CrazyLemon> enako kot accelerade
<CrazyLemon> told u
<zdobbie> now I sit in shame
<CrazyLemon> zdaj sam vprašanje..a so cene na internetu enake kot cene v trgovini?
<matjaz> je že kdo gledal Stranger Things?
<matjaz> .imdb stranger things
<jabuk2> Stranger Things |11 Jun 2013 77 min| Drama
<jabuk2> An unusual and touching bond develops when grieving Oona reaches out to a mysterious homeless man, offering him a place to stay in her garden shed.
<jabuk2> IMDB:7.0/10 (28 glasov) | Tomato: 8.5/10 6 reviews (users: 3.9/5 73 reviews)
<jabuk2> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1468737
<matjaz> nope
<matjaz> .imdb stranger things 2016
<jabuk2> Ne najdem!
<matjaz> .imdb stranger things tv show
<jabuk2> Ne najdem!
<matjaz> WAT!
<matjaz> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4574334/
<Seniorita> Stranger Things (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb
<Seniorita> »Created by Matt Duffer, Ross Duffer. With Winona Ryder, David Harbour, Finn Wolfhard, Millie Bobby Brown. When a young boy disappears, his mother must confront terrifying forces in order to get him back.«
<matjaz> to
<matjaz> dva dni je zunaj pa je na #26 v IMDb Top 250
<zdobbie> tolk je novo, da se jabuk2 ne najde!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/video-iz-pregretega-avtomobila-resili-psicko/398311
<Seniorita> Video: Iz pregretega avtomobila rešili psičko :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Dopoldne so v Kopru iz pregretega avtomobila rešili psičko, so sporočili iz Obalnega društva proti mučenju živali. Kot so sporočili iz društva, je bila psička v avtomobilu že od prejšnjega večera.«
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/yZdYCLhalk4?t=1m48s
<Seniorita> DARS kamera posnela krajo radarja na severni ljubljanski obvoznici - YouTube
<Seniorita> »slovenskenovice.si«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj pa če namestiš z --devmode
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny namestim kaj? snap?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny spinwheel da enak error ob install --devmode
<CrazyLemon> champ pa prav tako
<CrazyLemon> sam uuid je drug
<zdobbie> ... universally unique
<zdobbie> it's in the name
<CrazyLemon> dont be stuupid
<dz0ny> a adstraniš pa preneseš še enkrat
<dz0ny> pol pa install
<dz0ny> sm drugje testiral in dela bp
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol reboot
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kak reboot1?!
<CrazyLemon> ne!
<zdobbie> delete your account!
<yang> Jao cigo ukro kamero
<zdobbie> dokazi
<yang> Pizda so ljudje nemarni kako lahko psa pozabi noter za 1 dan
<matjaz> tudi cigo vrjetn ane
<yang> tako bi jaz zaprl v savno za 24 ur
<yang> pes pogine in otrok umre od vrocine v avtu
<yang> mislim lastnika bi kaznoval pa ne samo denarno
<yang> to je mucenje zivali
<yang> Skoda edin da ni bil kaksen novi BMW X6 bi bila menjava sipe malo drazja
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a pol tut gele ješ :D
<msev-> baje majo ogabn okus
<yang> PROTEINI.SI
<yang> ena huda bejba se sprehaja v tej majcki po BTC in tala neke letake
<yang> mogoce je bla tale https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OufIzPzFHNQ
<Seniorita> Tina: Proteinske ploščice brez peke - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Tina ima odlično idejo, kako doma na enostaven način, brez peke, pripraviti okusne proteinske ploščice polne beljakovin, vlaknin in zdravih maščob. Poskusi t...«
<yang> ceprav jaz te "kemije" ne bi jedel
<idioterna> kasne kemije
<idioterna> a ti rajs fiziko jes?
<yang> teh zadev iz praskov
<idioterna> bose-einsteinov kondenzat pa take reci
<yang> ful folka ne razume pomena busterja https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TETrPYzWihQ
<Seniorita> Rok The Preacher: Booster Freaks - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Rok - The Preacher bo danes govoril o svojem najljubšem in nepogrešljivem izdelku boosterju oz. pre-workoutu. ;)«
<yang> busted
<dz0ny> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=FreeType-2.7-Rendering
<Seniorita> FreeType 2.7 Bringing DirectWrite/ClearType-Like Rendering -- Much Better Looking Fonts On Linux - Phoronix
<Seniorita> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, and computer hardware tests.«
<matjaz> dang
<matjaz> Stranger Things je awesome
<matjaz> muzika je vrhunska
<CrazyLemon> msev- zakaj bi meli ogabn okus?
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-10
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 9.km  S od TOLMINA @10/07/2017 04:41:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.26+N,+13.71+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 14.km SV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @10/07/2017 06:19:24  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.43+N,+14.52+E
<napsy> lp
<speed-> jutro
<b4d> jutro
<sasa84> jutro :)
<speed-> \o
<metalcamp_> o/
<msev-> oo
<idioterna> o
<zdobbie> ooOOooOoooOOoooOoOOOoOoOOOOo
<msev-> O.O
<speed-> msev- halo
<speed-> nisi ti na morju ali ka
<CrazyLemon> morje sux
<msev-> nazaj sm pršu 3 dni je dost
<msev-> :D
<msev-> jutr mam izpit :(
<zdobbie> bolje na kanalu ke na plazi
<msev-> same družince so ble, ni blo nč za pecat :D
<zdobbie> a so te ocetje oviral?
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 26.4°C
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: 26.3°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 27.5°C
<zdobbie> ?
<CrazyLemon> !?
<zdobbie> vroce
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 31.1°C @10.07.2017 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 40% jugovzhodnik 2.6 m/s (9.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:27:26, Kulminacija: 13:11:31, Sončni zahod: 20:55:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 28min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> it is :)
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 25.6°C @10.07.2017 7:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 43%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:23:47, Kulminacija: 13:08:15, Sončni zahod: 20:52:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 28min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/racunalnik-z-locljivostjo-4k-za-25-dolarjev/180958/?utm_source=feed&utm_medium=rss
<jabuk> Računalnik z ločljivostjo 4K za 25 dolarjev | Monitor
<jabuk> PodjetjePine64, ki ponuja konkurente znamenitim mikroračunalnikom Raspberry Pi je najavil novo generacijo elektronike, ki bo po zmogljivosti presegla vse, kar je...
<napsy> najs
<msev-> ah sux
<msev-> odroid c2 ftw
<CrazyLemon> kaj ima odroid c2 boljše kot tanov pine?
 * dz0ny wants sata
<dz0ny> and not on 460Mb bus
<CrazyLemon> 6gbps sata?
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 25°C @10.07.2017 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 71% severnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:18:36, Kulminacija: 13:05:22, Sončni zahod: 20:52:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 33min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<msev-> te rockchip procesorji na laufajo kodija dobr
<msev-> ena težava je
<msev-> sem prebral
<zdobbie> pojdem!
<speed-> msev- kak mislis 3 dni
<speed-> wtf je te to
<msev-> a morm bit cel tedn :D
<dz0ny> speed-: there were no fishes left
<dz0ny> only tunas
<msev-> only whales
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> well higher on food chain :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a si že spedenu komp?
<speed-> tak pravi
<speed-> ampak nimamo dokazov
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah
<CrazyLemon> tale nvidia mi gre na jetr
<CrazyLemon> a
<sasa84> :\
<speed-> kaj te ni vredi na nvidiji
<speed-> moja je supa sweet
<CrazyLemon> gonilnik
<CrazyLemon> sej je ne uporabljaš..how would you know :D
<speed-> ja duhh
<speed-> linux skos bil v pizdi z tem
<speed-> gaming = windows
<speed-> pa vse ostalo se lahko jebe :D
<speed-> itak da uporablam!
<speed-> hearthstone spilam
<speed-> vsaj 3x tedensko
<CrazyLemon> js sm tudi včeraj igral igrco..vse normalno
<CrazyLemon> potem pa zvečer kr naenkrat mi zadeva zmrzne..pa vse kar sm vidu je NVRM z rdečo napisan error
<speed-> pa to ti hocem povedat
<speed-> dozdaj se nisem mel nobene linux kiste kje bi to vse normalno delalo
<speed-> pa ne me narobe razumet
<speed-> kul je linux super, ampak naj bo na serverju ce ze neve ka je slika
<speed-> :p
<CrazyLemon> apu was working fine! :p
<speed-> pa radeoni se mi zdi da so bolj podprti
<speed-> vsaj ko sem se nazadnje s tem ubadal no
<speed-> sodelavec mel tu na laptopu linux gor z nvidio
<speed-> pa to nemores verjet, vmes je samo nekaj bliskalo
<speed-> pa na random je comp crknil
<speed-> jebes to
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> https://randomascii.wordpress.com/2017/07/09/24-core-cpu-and-i-cant-move-my-mouse/
<jabuk> 24-core CPU and I can’t move my mouse | Random ASCII
<jabuk> This story begins, as they so often do, when I noticed that my machine was behaving poorly. My Windows 10 work machine has 24 cores (48 hyper-threads) and they were 50% idle. It has 64 GB of RAM and that was less than half used. It has a fast SSD that was mostly idle. And…
<zdobbie> #Ryzen
<CrazyLemon> misliš ključnik ryzen?
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: ajd razturej!
<zdobbie> .vreme Celhe
<zdobbie> mah
<zdobbie> maj*
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 31°C @10.07.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50% severnik 1.6 m/s (5.8 km/h)
<zdobbie> eyyy
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:18:36, Kulminacija: 13:05:22, Sončni zahod: 20:52:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 33min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 27.4°C @10.07.2017 11:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 32%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:23:47, Kulminacija: 13:08:15, Sončni zahod: 20:52:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 28min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> da vidm
<zdobbie> ce gre prek emaila recept obnovit
<speed-> kaki recept? :D
<zdobbie> za ene kekse
<speed-> u kukije
<zdobbie> da vidimo to e-zdravstvo!
<dz0ny> v parlamentu glih poteka debata kako ne dela :D
<zdobbie> seveda dela!
<zdobbie> sam zdrav moras bit
<idioterna> a minor nuisance
<msev-> a se splača na bolhi kupt NAS?
<msev-> pa sam zamenaš diske da so sveži pa je
<msev-> ane
<msev-> Synology DS214se tale je 100eur
<msev-> a se to splača
<msev-> a lahko na njem gor linux laufam tut :D
<msev-> da si kšne programe prenesem direktno na NAS gor iz orange pi-ja
<Matthai> kolikor jaz vem na Synologyu je nek linux
<msev-> to je pol relativno redundant sistem ane glede uničenja diskov
<msev-> ti še zmerm laufa "glavni program" recimo hišne avtomacije
<dz0ny> msev-: synology se ne splača
<dz0ny> pokur 100w
<dz0ny> qnap jih sam 9
<dz0ny> pa boljši performance ma
<Matthai> dz0ny, kaj ni synology software, qnap pa hardware?
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> qnap ma qnap os
<dz0ny> pa appe ...
<dz0ny> drugače fura debian
<dz0ny> pa docker engien maš gor
<dz0ny> mam v crshairs za nabavit, k mi trenutno crkne
<msev-> http://www.bolha.com/racunalnistvo/shranjevanje-podatkov/shranjevanje-podatkov-ostalo/qnap-nas-ts-231p-se-v-garanciji-1324153346.html?aclct=1499686237&kw=qnap
<jabuk> QNAP NAS TS-231P Å¡e v garanciji :: bolha.com
<jabuk> Prodam Qnap Nas TS-231P, star 3-4 mesece, še v garanciji. Prodajam, ker rabim močnejši model z intelovim procesorjem (virtualizacija). Naprava je brezhibna,
<msev-> a mislš da je tale kul za nabavt :D
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> vprašanje je če ti se ne splača kr novga nabavt za teh 40€
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e link ti je dal
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/windyforecast/videos/2019009958327127/
<jabuk> Windy - Today's footage of tornado near Vienna airport,...
<jabuk> Today's footage of tornado near Vienna airport, Austria🌪🎬 credits: Thomas Unterholzer http://bit.ly/2uJAow7
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 3.km SZ od PIVKE @10/07/2017 20:35:06  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.69+N,+14.17+E
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/pop-tv-in-kanal-a-po-novem-z-istim-lastnikom-kot-telemach/180965/
<jabuk> POP TV in Kanal A po novem z istim lastnikom kot Telemach | Monitor
<jabuk> Skupina United Group, ki je v lasti globalnega naložbenega sklada KKR in Evropske banke za obnovo in razvoj, je kupila medijski portfelj družbe CME v Sloveniji in...
<CrazyLemon> zakaj evropska banka za obnovo in razvoj potrebuje medijske hiše?!
<zdobbie_> just in case (tm)
<msev-> razn če mu rečem da ga kupm za 80 eur :D
<metalcamp__> https://www.engadget.com/2017/07/10/oculus-limited-time-price-drop/
<jabuk> Oculus Rift and Touch bundle temporarily on sale for $399
<jabuk> A few months ago, Oculus dropped the price of a Rift and Touch bundle to just $598, which is a good $200 drop from what it was before. If even that was too rich...
<metalcamp__> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2115.00, low: 2078.77, high: 2234.27, bid: 2111.33, ask: 2115.00
<zdobbie_> slax0r: ^
<zdobbie_> menda nisi zdej na morju!
<metalcamp__> he be swimming in coinz
<metalcamp__> dz0ny: lahko predlagaš kakšno dobro literaturo glede elk?
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GjHHaTXd5c
<jabuk> Intentional hit and run on Tyler on Natchez Trace on 7/8/2017 - YouTube
<jabuk> Volvo intentional hits Tyler on Natchez Trace and leaves seen of crime.
<msev-> v msev branchu kjer sm commital svoje lokalne spremembe sm naredu msev_snowboy branch...kko zj ohranim te lokalne spremembe k bom en nov remote branch potegnu not
<matjaz> guess who's back!
<matjaz> it's a me!
<metalcamp__> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvKfSPYN9lw
<jabuk> Stop a Douchebag - Dissed a Nerd? BODYBUILDERS WILL SORT IT OUT - YouTube
<jabuk> Our friends from the Body Mania channel ( https://www.youtube.com/user/bodymaniaa) have sent us a video, which we can't but share. Support us on Patreon: htt...
<msev-> shadys back
<msev-> back again
<msev-> na git kanalu mi tut nč ne pomagajo :D
<dz0ny> metalcamp_: jst se izogibam jave
<matjaz> msev- ti maš pa še kar probleme vidm
<matjaz> smh
<msev-> yeah :D
<msev-> pač ugotovu sm na branchu da ta snowboy dela, sam je pa moje prejšnje ene lokalne spremembe iz msev branch pobrisal
<msev-> zj bi pa rd oba goodnessa mel skupaj :D
<msev-> ok git merge
<msev-> sam zj so pa conflicts
<matjaz> I have no idea what you're talking about
<zdobbie_> pa je su speci
<msev-> a je froome Å¡e zmerm prvi
<msev-> k je bil un mladič dost blizu že
<metalcamp__> maybe it is
<metalcamp__> maybe it isn't
<metalcamp__> pardon
<metalcamp__> he*
<msev-> r u drunk :D
<msev-> maybe you are, maybe you aren't ? :D
<metalcamp__> not at all
<pitastrudl> z si glih pisu ko sem Å¡el na izpit :D
<pitastrudl> je Å¡lo
<pitastrudl> ez
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-11
<msev-> bravo
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<b4d> zz
<slax0r> monday, fuuuuuuu
<b4d> smo ga ze sesuli :D
<speed-> no mondy
<speed-> monday
<speed-> NICHT!
<pitastrudl> hvala msev-
<pitastrudl> in  zdobbie
<pitastrudl> also morgen
<zdobbie> kvas naredu
<pitastrudl> da
<zdobbie> as jim razlozu APUje?
<msev-> on je profesor za APUje
<pitastrudl> definicija učinkovitosti pomnilnikov, razlikovanje prekinitev od I/O modulov, razlike med SRAM ter DRAM pa odložitvene vejitve v cevovodu
<pitastrudl> ta nabor uprasanj sem dubu
<napsy> lepe :)
<napsy> ORA v svojem casu sm vedno mel rad
<b4d> napsy: Skraba je bil kar car ja :D
<msev-> kašn pritisk
<b4d> pitastrudl: kaj imas to?
<b4d> msev-: bejbe pritiskajo?
<msev-> izpit pritiska :D
<msev-> sam to mam :P :D
<zdobbie> :'(
<msev-> zdobbie sočustvuje :D
<pitastrudl> napsy ORA?
<pitastrudl> b4d storjna oprema- organizacija in arhitektura računalniških sistemov
<pitastrudl> b4d kaj je to bil slučajno primož škraba?
<napsy> ora se je vcasih imenoval predmet
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<msev-> a je kdo amazon prime member tuki?
<zdobbie> nc ti naumo kupval!
<msev-> :(
<msev-> sam ene par unih dash buttonov bi pa kšno tablco :D
<zdobbie> ne fehtej!
<b4d> pitastrudl: tale nas je bil Igor ce se prav spomnem
<pitastrudl> ah ok
<b4d> to si na FRI al kako?
<pitastrudl> na obali
<b4d> aha
<b4d> cool
<msev-> zdobbie, a si ti prime :D
<msev-> optimus prime
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA8Q-2pF27w
<jabuk> VideoClipReferences - I don't understand the question (Arrested Development) - YouTube
<jabuk> For those times when a conversation with friends just calls for the perfect video clip reference... Like when they ask you how you could ever be a Browns fan.
<slax0r> b4d: eni ste ga ja
<slax0r> eni smo pa vceraj fraj bili
<slax0r> pa je danes monday za nas
<zdobbie> .btc
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2018.90, low: 1975.00, high: 2216.44, bid: 2007.59, ask: 2018.89
<slax0r> holi fuk
<zdobbie> ajde, zacahni
<slax0r> pa ravno zdaj ko sem investiral 5k
<zdobbie> v btc?
<zdobbie> zaj pa ze pada?
<slax0r> mhm
<msev-> haha zdobbie Å¡mex :D
<slax0r> http://gettysburgian.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/badluckbrian.jpg
<slax0r> .eth eur
<slax0r> hm
<slax0r> saj je vse popadalo
<slax0r> bitcoin se najmanj
<CrazyLemon> slax0r lol..why d fck si investiral če sva se zmenla da počakava 1k!
<CrazyLemon> its gonna happen soon!
<slax0r> because
<slax0r> BUY BUY BUY
<metalcamp_> o/
<pitastrudl> \o
<matjaz> .yt here with you
<jabuk> Lost Frequencies & Netsky  - Here With You https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LWlgvr4ti8
<zdobbie> bullshit
<matjaz> tko no, live je kar fajn pokal
<CrazyLemon> lies
<CrazyLemon> matjaz a si bil na dopustu al kaj
<matjaz> recimo ja
<matjaz> nismo glih pošival
<CrazyLemon> kako recimo..a si bil al nisi bil :D
<matjaz> bil bil
<CrazyLemon> kje pa si bil?
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo kako kul denarnico?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, novi sad
<matjaz> moja je čist kul
<matjaz> majhna, usnjena
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ma rabim neki večjega
<CrazyLemon> all those credit cards
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kul..lots of girls there
<slax0r> all dat money
<matjaz> jest mam 12 kartic notri
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, yup, preveč
<matjaz> na festivalu jih je blo pa še več
<matjaz> msev- bi mogu tja it
<CrazyLemon> matjaz festival? exit?
<matjaz> affirmative
<CrazyLemon> ah kul :)
<CrazyLemon> link me that wallet
<matjaz> če jo bom najdu, sem jo v štacuni kupu
<matjaz> je pa Lois
<CrazyLemon> for girls ?
<msev-> najs
<matjaz> puuuhlease
<CrazyLemon> and Clark is for men?
<msev-> zamudu all those girls
<msev-> upam da si pobral cifre zame matjaz :D
<matjaz> kdo pa danes Å¡e izmenja cifre no
<CrazyLemon> snapchat me gurl!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.google.si/search?q=denarnica+lois&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjA9sC_gYHVAhXKNpoKHbG5AS8QsAQIJA&biw=1920&bih=964
<jabuk> denarnica lois - Iskanje Google
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<CrazyLemon> i'm not judging
<matjaz> http://mall.shopee.com.my/Lois-Wallet-made-of-100-%25-Genuine-Leather-(001-1008)-i.1736434.4023983
<jabuk> Shopee
<jabuk> Lois Wallet made of 100 % Genuine Leather (001 1008)Shopee Guarantee | Free Shipping | Daily Discover
<matjaz> ta ji je Å¡e najbolj podobna
<matjaz> samo da ma na desni namesto treh predalčkov enega za kovance
<slax0r> lujz
<CrazyLemon> https://bagsandmore.si/denarnice/1229-denarnica-moska-basic-crna-8008957277027.html tale mi zgleda kul
<CrazyLemon> oh..pa to je v kopru trgovina
<CrazyLemon> sweet
<matjaz> točno neki takega je moja :)
<CrazyLemon> js bi eno na magnet.. tko se vedno odpira
<matjaz> magnet pa kartice ja
<matjaz> to je to
<CrazyLemon> majhn magnetek no..
<slax0r> meni je zena bancno kartico unicla z majhnim magnetkom od etuija za telefon
<slax0r> dala kartico not, magnetek v blizini
<slax0r> bam
<slax0r> trak vec ni delal
<slax0r> v petek popoldan
<slax0r> z tocno 0,00eur v denarnici
<slax0r> fuck yea
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DEa2EvbUQAA6A12.jpg:large
<idioterna> :)
<msev-> matjaz,  kok cajta si pa bil tm :D
<matjaz> msev-, od srede do včeri
<msev-> uf žurer
<zdobbie> fekken millenials
<zdobbie> nben neb delu!
<zdobbie> sam od zura do zura
<matjaz> tiho no
<matjaz> prvi dopust v treh letih dela
<matjaz> oz. dveh
<zdobbie> in nisi su plasticnih peletov metat po hostah?
<zdobbie> such waste
<dz0ny> slax0r: zakaj je dala pa magnet not?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny etui mel magnetek gor
<zdobbie> because why not
<msev-> sm prebral "po hostesah" tm pr zdobbijevem :D
<zdobbie> ti tko preberes, kar hoces prebrat
<msev-> res
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da se bo msev- ta vikend odpravu v novi sad
<slax0r> dz0ny: magnet je bil v etuiju da se je zaprl, pa je dala kartico v etui in je ta magnetek prisel v stik z kartico
<CrazyLemon> danes je amazon prime day
<CrazyLemon> whatever that means
<zdobbie> aus ti tud fehtu
<CrazyLemon> koga bom fehtu
<zdobbie> ne vem
<zdobbie> tista reveza, k ma amazon prime account
<zdobbie> tistga*
<CrazyLemon> https://www.kayak.hr/tours/one-week-tour/
<jabuk> One Week Adventure Tour - Book Now - Jamming Adventures
<jabuk> This tour is awe-inspiring! In one week you’ll get to see three very different national parks: Paklenica, Krka and Kornati.
 * CrazyLemon wants to go on a jamming adventure
<msev-> CrazyLemon, sam zihr je že konc :D
<msev-> kdo pa ma amazon prime :D
<zdobbie> eden ma kle
<zdobbie> tolk se spomnem
<CrazyLemon> msev- idioterna ma
<zdobbie> mogoce matjaz
<zdobbie> dve leti je nonstop delu, k ma shopping addiction
<msev-> haha
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> finally
<msev-> zdobbie, ti mislš tko k js
<zdobbie> niti ne
<msev-> sm isto hotu pogledat
<zdobbie> *storm intensifies*
<msev-> hide yo car
<msev-> hide yo mom
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, tole kar kul zgleda
<matjaz> also, jest nimam Prime, ker ti v Sloveniji ne pomaga čisto nič
<dz0ny> lol watch2 je 50% off na amazon pol se pa sales page ne loada http://consumer.huawei.com/en/wearables/watch2/
<zdobbie> hum
<zdobbie> zakaj pa danes kupujes na amazonu?
<zdobbie> msev-: ^
<zdobbie> matjaz: kaj pa u novem sadu?
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: tale je kul https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00VBZSULE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<zdobbie> anotha one
<idioterna> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-7JvaeWGNbxE/WWS-OGbUXNI/AAAAAAAAL_Y/Fm4IL2SthX8Sr-xCrjx29P57V0pHVsqcQCL0BGAYYCw/h2086/2017-07-11.jpg
<matjaz> zdobbie, afaik tud ne
<matjaz> sej je tko pocen, da ne rabiš Prime
<matjaz> Laško 80 RSD, ostala piva 100+
<matjaz> gin tonic 160 RSD
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/JH30GXB.jpg
<zdobbie> if msev- was a girl https://i.imgur.com/4Guomu8.jpg
<upd_> DROGE
<upd_> kdoj ta upd
<upd_> o lol
<idioterna> .
<zdobbie> WHOHOHOA
<zdobbie> od zdravnika so pisal!
<zdobbie> recept me caka v lekarni
<zdobbie> #MilkaDela
<upd_> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-07-11/donald-trump-jr-releases-email-chain-about-russian-lawyer-meeting
<jabuk> Donald Trump Jr Releases Emails Exchanged Ahead Of Meeting With Russian Lawyer | Zero Hedge
<jabuk> "To everyone, in order to be totally transparent, I am releasing the entire email chain of my emails with Rob Goldstone about the meeting on June 9, 2016. The first email on June 3, 2016 was from Rob, who was relating a request from Emin, a person I knew from the 2013 Ms. Universe Pageant near Moscow."
<zdobbie> tl;dr: not real
<zdobbie> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/11/us/politics/trump-russia-email-clinton.html
<jabuk> Russian Dirt on Clinton? ‘I Love It,’ Donald Trump Jr. Said - The New York Times
<jabuk> Email exchanges reviewed by The Times offer a detailed unspooling of how an eager Donald J. Trump came to meet with a Kremlin-connected lawyer.
<upd_> lel
<zdobbie> well actually, je real
<zdobbie> Jr. je dal tud tale 'I love it' mail ven
<upd_> :/
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 3.km SZ od PIVKE @11/07/2017 18:23:13  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.7+N,+14.18+E
<msev-> echo je sam 90usd
<msev-> tavelk echo
<msev-> really cheap
<dz0ny> msev-: bos se mogu v uk preselit
<msev-> morm prevert če amazon polly podpira slovenski text to speech :D
<msev-> nope not slovenian :D
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> a ma CrazyLemon že nov kmomp? :P
<sasa84> komp*
<zdobbie> ma
<msev-> pismo dons so tm res pocen zadeve vse bi pokupu :D
<msev-> sam se ne da pocen dobit v slovenijo ane :D
<msev-> mel bi kindle echo dot pa kšn fire tablet tut :D
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kaj zgleda kul? jamming tours?
<CrazyLemon> jamming adventures*
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ zgleda že..sam raje bi zadevo v živo prečekiral :)
<msev-> res sucka da je za slovence amazon tko nedostopen
<CrazyLemon> sj ni nedostopen
<CrazyLemon> čist normalno lahko dostopaš do amazona
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/19875620_281227425686202_3235858712524342540_n.png?oh=f782a36932df1a296cba2e23e8a308a7&oe=59C8655C
<upd_> a avgusta pa ko prebranac
<upd_> http://www.businessinsider.com/startups-that-raised-148-billion-have-shut-down-or-may-soon-2017-7/#quixey2009-february-2017-2
<jabuk> Startups that raised $1.48 billion have shut down, or may soon - Business Insider
<jabuk> From Beepi to Jawbone, a look at the startups that have died in 2017 — and another that may soon.
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> oh goodie
<CrazyLemon> bl Å¡voh
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/novice/slovenija/zupan-popovic-si-privosci-570-evrov-za-eno-nocitev-v-hotelu-video-444913
<CrazyLemon> lool
<jabuk> Župan Popovič si privošči: 570 evrov za eno nočitev v hotelu #video - siol.net
<jabuk> Počitnice ali resna službena potovanja? To se sprašujejo v Kopru ob najnovejšem razkritju zneskov, ki jih koprski župan Boris Popovič na račun ...
<CrazyLemon> dobro razume angleščino in pri govorjenju si pomaga z rokami
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> .eth eur
<idioterna> not much
<idioterna> 170 or so
<msev-> če mam merge conflict kko izberem tastar fajl k sm ga neki modificiral in mi je bl všeč kot tanov :)
<idioterna> git checkout --ours dir/file
<msev-> a se bo pofixal merge conflict, k js bi sam pogledal fajl da ga pol diffam kasnej side-by-side v sublimeu
<msev-> k mi ni všeč git diff
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja checkoutal ti bo tvojo verzijo
<idioterna> diffas loh kokr hocs
<idioterna> mislm
<msev-> oz če mi mogoče mal pomagate razumet git diff izpis
<msev-> https://pastebin.com/w9SVCdC7
<jabuk> msev@msev:~/mycroft-core$ git diff mycroft/messagebus/service/main.pydiff --cc - Pastebin.com
<idioterna> ja to diffas conflict
<msev-> tole k je minusek a pomen da tega ni v snowboy branchu
<idioterna> ja
<msev-> tist kr je med headom pa snowboyem je v headu
<idioterna> pr teb je
<idioterna> pr njemu pa ne
<idioterna> plus je pa pr njemu, pr teb pa ne
<idioterna> sam ta changed file pr teb je zdej merge conflict
<idioterna> ma une <<<<<
<msev-> pismo zj pa nevem kaj morm nardit :D
<idioterna> ja js pa ne vem kaj bi rad naredu :)
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 4.km  Z od PIVKE @11/07/2017 22:34:24  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.68+N,+14.15+E
<msev-> pomoje bom kr tastar fajl uzel :D
<CrazyLemon> pomoje boš zaj...
<msev-> uspel mi je :D
<msev-> vse dela pa mam obe zadeve zj skupaj
<msev-> sam pomoje bo ful problem k bom upgradeal bo spet miljon merge conflictov :D
<idioterna> ja posl patch ane
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 3.km SZ od Å MARJEÅ KIH TOPLIC @12/07/2017 00:02:54  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.88+N,+15.19+E
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-12
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<msev-> woohoo, izpit je bil sicer težji kot prejšnja dva, ampak sem znal vse :D. Tko da bo pomoje spet top ocena :D
<slax0r> aww yiss
<jabuk> http://imgur.com/ldNrMea.jpg
<msev-> win
<jabuk> http://cf.chucklesnetwork.agj.co/items/5/5/9/6/0/one-does-not-simply-declare-victory-but-i-just-did.jpg
<msev-> true dat
<msev-> kako si mergam PR v svoj branch?
<msev-> če PR targeta nek drug branch i guess
<metalcamp_> msev-: have you tried googling?
<speed-> hellow
<msev-> ja
<speed-> gugl is overrated!
<metalcamp_> yo speed
<metalcamp_> msev-: kaj pa si vpisal?
<msev-> git fetch REMOTENAME pull/ID/head:BRANCHNAME
<msev-> git checkout BRANCHNAME
<msev-> nezastopm zj čist dobr kaj nj vpišem v remotename kaj v id in kaj točn v branchname :D
<msev-> pač moj branch se imenuje msev-snowboy
<speed-> ka pa ce bi si downloadal sourcetree ali nekaj
<metalcamp_> msev-: zakaj ne ustvariš novega brancha iz PR source brancha?
<msev-> a sam da kao testiram?
<msev-> to lahko, sam pač js bi mel več stvari namešanih skupaj rd - moje spremembe, ki vključujejo en webchat ui notr, potem spremembe iz nekega snowboy brancha ki omogočajo boljši in hitrejši wakeword recognition...in pa tole tale audio service bi tut da bi lahko preko različnih mycroft deviceov outputov zvočni output
<metalcamp_> ja potem mergaš v tvoj branch
<metalcamp_> samo meni se zdi, da boš hitro dobil eno konkretno solato
<slax0r> sobsko?
<metalcamp_> grško
<metalcamp_> :)
<metalcamp_> msev-: imej ločen branch za tvoje spremembe, snowboy branch naj bo spet nek drug branch in še enega za audio service. nato vse skupaj mergaš v nek msev-master branch (ali celo master) in tam razrešuješ morebitne konflikte
<speed-> there will be no conflicts!
<metalcamp_> it's msev-
<metalcamp_> i'm sure there will be plenty
<metalcamp_> :>
<msev-> trenutno mi vse dela :D
<msev-> metalcamp_, it looks like a sound plan, sam zj sm že dve stvari mergal notr v msev-snowboy in bom naprej tja mergal :)
<msev-> ampak še kr nevem sintakse a je pol tkole "git fetch forslund:audio-service pull/433/head:msev-snowboy" in "git merge forslund:audio-service" ? To se zj kr mal zmišljujem ampak mogoče pa bo
<slax0r> kaj za boga caras ti to?
<zdobbie> CIROLE CAROLE
<msev-> oz ne vrjetn sta ukaza drugačna :D
<msev-> https://github.com/MrRio/vtop
<jabuk> GitHub - MrRio/vtop: Wow such top. So stats. More better than regular top.
<jabuk> vtop - Wow such top. So stats. More better than regular top.
<msev-> legendarn description :D
<slax0r> htop
<slax0r> <3
<b4d> msev-: dej odrasti pa preboli ta node.js
<b4d> to je zdaj prav neka klinceva fama, da stvari ki so v ncurses narejene odlicno portajo v nodejs
<b4d> prednosti so?
<zdobbie> ????? https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DEgfUmRXoAAwt8C.jpg
<slax0r> b4d: unicode braille chart
<slax0r> \o/
<b4d> :D
<msev-> b4d, maš prov, sam app zgleda lep zato me zanima :D
<b4d> msev-: a htop ni lep?
<slax0r> ne samo da je "lep" se uporaben je
<msev-> je lep :D
<msev-> pa tut uporaben
<msev-> ta je samo bling, te grafi so mi zanimivi :D
<msev-> sj ne da bi si na kšn server to inštaliral :D
<slax0r> mhm
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2019.11, low: 1966.00, high: 2108.58, bid: 2012.54, ask: 2019.11
<zdobbie> .btc eth
<dz0ny> .yt mirror mirror desire
<jabuk> Desire- Mirror Mirror https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGiQIqz7f2w
<slax0r> ko pade na 1k prodam
<slax0r> da bo limun lahko kupil
<dz0ny> .yt Chromatics - Tick Of The Clock
<jabuk> Chromatics - Tick Of The Clock https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWD7k6TrJ-g
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ping me then
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/okfT8LlBxeA?t=213
<CrazyLemon> wait for it
<jabuk> AC Schnitzer ACL2 schnellster straßenzugelassener BMW auf der Nürburgring Nordschleife (ganze Runde) - YouTube
<jabuk> The present concept vehicle, the AC Schnitzer ACL2, sprinted around the Nordschleife in the hands of Touring Car and Truck racing legend, Markus Oestreich, s...
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<idioterna> o
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: he ded
<slax0r> o sasa84
<slax0r> kak je dopust?
<CrazyLemon> who ded
<slax0r> da birdie
<idioterna> canary
<CrazyLemon> not a bird..a flying rat that is
<zdobbie> kristus, kak se je razmazu
<idioterna> kdo?
<zdobbie> bird of prey
<CrazyLemon> da birdie
<idioterna> aja, dunno
<slax0r> 10:24      CrazyLemon : not a bird..a flying rat that is
<slax0r> not anymore
<CrazyLemon> was*
<zdobbie> still is
<zdobbie> just ... spread
<sasa84> slax0r: v redu je blo :)
<sasa84> bo treba Å¡e 1x :D
<sasa84> tok je fajn, da se mal z biciklom okol gonš :)
<matjaz> MONDAIII
<sasa84> WENZDAIIIII
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DEbN0MMU0AAS6qe.jpg:large
<msev-> https://github.com/nirvik/iWant
<jabuk> GitHub - nirvik/iWant: Decentralized peer to peer file sharing commandline application
<jabuk> iWant - Decentralized peer to peer file sharing commandline application
<msev-> nevem kaj je sicer razlika z scp ampak ok :D
<CrazyLemon> razlika je to da to ni scp? not even close?
<slax0r> https://gfycat.com/PoisedHairyAmurstarfish
<jabuk> pDFJI8IrrckCYFTT GIF | Create, Discover and Share on Gfycat
<jabuk> Watch pDFJI8IrrckCYFTT GIF by greedeater on Gfycat. Discover more GIFS online at Gfycat.
<pitastrudl> ka jje že kdo kdaj compajall mpv z HW supportom na rpi3?
<pitastrudl> lmao
<CrazyLemon> A for landing
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl zakaj bi karkoli kompajlal na rpi3?
<pitastrudl> kaj lahk okompajlas na drugem sistemu pa pol binarne datoteke das na pija? :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ja?
<pitastrudl> intersting
<matjaz> jest sem enkrat kompajlal Go na rpi2
<matjaz> not gonna recommend that
<napsy> go na rpi je cist kul
<matjaz> je ja
<napsy> od verzije 1.5 dalje
<matjaz> sam ne ga kompajlat tam :D
<msev-> CrazyLemon, hud app ane tale iWant :)
<msev-> tko ni bad
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a je že skompajlana verzije za vse različne ploščice z armv7 arhitekturo?
<msev-> in povsod na tej generaciji čipov dela?
<msev-> čist tko me zanima sicer nevem kaj je fora go-ja
<msev-> prosm če en razloži zakaj je tok amazeballz
<napsy> kaj, go?
<napsy> pac jezik kot jezik
<pitastrudl> dost se ga uporablja v counter strike
<pitastrudl> na z ačetku runde ga skos omenjajo
<pitastrudl> "go, go. go!"
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJvEIjRBSDA
<jabuk> Write in Go (Fall 2014) - YouTube
<jabuk> Turn on the closed-captions to see the lyrics!
<msev-> hahaha
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyLqUf4cdwc
<jabuk> Microsoft Vista Speech Recognition Tested - Perl Scripting - YouTube
<jabuk> Credits to scrubadub (check for user: scrubadub1 for more videos like this !) for sharing this first, until he got banned... Here we go again... Please don't...
<msev-> wow pitastrudl tole pa ni blo slabo
<msev-> :D
<msev-> sj niso nč napredoval do zj
<msev-> :D
<pitastrudl> "ni blo slabo"
<pitastrudl> do you even :D
<matjaz> pitastrudl, jest sem na 3h minutah pa jokam
<pitastrudl> :D
<matjaz> sm dal pavzo, bom pol naprej
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> kak bi še blo če bi mel to v slovenščini
<slax0r> pitastrudl: lmao
<slax0r> fleet capital m
<slax0r> :D
<pitastrudl> think you wll cycle fleet
<slax0r> pitastrudl: worlds faster programmer
<slax0r> five eternities later
<matjaz> zdobbie, you missed something good
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyLqUf4cdwc
<zdobbie> .yt alt j something good
<jabuk> Microsoft Vista Speech Recognition Tested - Perl Scripting - YouTube
<jabuk> Credits to scrubadub (check for user: scrubadub1 for more videos like this !) for sharing this first, until he got banned... Here we go again... Please don't...
<jabuk> Alt-J - Something Good https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNYjOVo5IEw
<msev-> na začetku je blo kr dobr :D
<zdobbie> yeah no
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/6ol8ftz.jpg
<slax0r> msev-: how to pick up girls http://i.imgur.com/pI4wdyt.gifv
<idioterna> msev doesn't like them with no boobies
<msev-> slax0r, thanks for the pro tip :D
<slax0r> msev-: http://i.imgur.com/sY3s6.gif
<msev-> slax0r, the gif master :D
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/c6CTj6s.gif msev-
<speed-> can i?
<speed-> :d
<zdobbie> slax0r: dej se sprav z imgurja
<metalcamp_> spet zabušavanje
<metalcamp_> saj Å¡e ni petek
<matjaz> ERRY DAY IS FRIYAY
<slax0r> zdobbie: dis my reaction/meme/gif bookmark dir
<slax0r> and what matjaz said
<speed-> ^^ I support that theory
<zdobbie> speed-: kaj te zaj
<zdobbie> je su oni na dunaj?
<sasa84> slax0r: fejst pomale dol z imgur :P
<slax0r> pa nisem na imgurju no :(
<zdobbie> a cmo na stravi #ubuntu-si grupo narest?
<sasa84> zdobbie: jaz sem za!
<sasa84> sej nas je kr neki :)
<slax0r> do eet
<slax0r> samo dajmo #lugos
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> <- not ubuntu :P
<sasa84> eh...ubuntu.si
<sasa84> je*** lugos :P
 * sasa84 hides
<zdobbie> jst sem za lugos
<sasa84> jaz sem za ubuntu!
<zdobbie> al pa kej bol modernega, na tisto temo
<b4d_> lugos +1
<sasa84> linuxaši! :P
<slax0r> lahko pa komot debian.si
<slax0r> ali pa slackware.si
<slax0r> :P
<zdobbie> linuxettes
<zdobbie> .si
<slax0r> sasa bo maskota?
<sasa84> gentoo.si ... pol nam neb noben verjel, da gremo vn z bajte
<slax0r> itak da gremo
<slax0r> ko se vse kompajla mamo na pretek casa
<sasa84> lol
<zdobbie> php se ne kompajla
<slax0r> ja pa se
<sasa84> kaj pa pingvini? :P
<sasa84> pingvinčki :D
<slax0r> ma zarad mene smo lahko tudi #ubuntu.si
<sasa84> tux!!!
<sasa84> tux pa damo tuxa za maskoto
<slax0r> a niste enkrat meli ze neke predloge za majce/hlace/drese/whatever ?
<sasa84> uuuu, to bi blo fensi!
<zdobbie> idioterna: je ze kak tak group tam?
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ^ ?
<zdobbie> sej CrazyLemon je ze dal delat te drese
<zdobbie> z lipovim listom pa vsem
<slax0r> zdobbie: nima veze, ce je, naredimo nov app, samo da bomo lahko meli group
<sasa84> CrazyLemon ma ubuntu kolesarke :P
<b4d_> to sem videl enkrat nekoga ja, lepi dresi so bli
<b4d_> tile slo ubuntu
<sasa84> lordi ma baje tud take hlačke :D
<idioterna> zdobbie: ?
<zdobbie> idioterna: strava group za lugos-inclined kulesarje
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja whka
<zdobbie> mislim, ze postoji al ne?
<idioterna> ne da bi vedu
<zdobbie> OK, pol rabim pa samo se ime
<zdobbie> KoLUGOS
<idioterna> se prav "zelo pocasi" ? :)
<sasa84> a je že grupca? :P
<idioterna> dunno
<zdobbie> ne, ker se nimamo pametnega imena ...
<idioterna> "zelo pocasi" ?
<zdobbie> hum, pa ja
<idioterna> kugos
<sasa84> tux bike!
<zdobbie> bugos
<sasa84> bikebuntu :P
<idioterna> bugos je tut ok ja
<idioterna> ceprov kugos se bl nalezljivo slisi
<dz0ny> KK ubuntu
<slax0r> KKK ubuntu?
<slax0r> dajte me invajtat ko bo grup
<slax0r> lahko smo tudi "the slax0rs"
<slax0r> for now, I fly
<slax0r> bai
<sasa84> the slax0rs... k nek garažni pop ska bend :P
<sasa84> klugos :)
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 26.1°C @12.07.2017 14:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 55% jugozahodnik 4.59 m/s (16.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:25:46, Kulminacija: 13:09:26, Sončni zahod: 20:53:07
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 27min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> damn...da ne bom spet edin weirdo, k se prot vetru fura :\
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> pa pejt prot severovzhodu
<idioterna> na rakitno
<idioterna> nazaj grede bo pa itak na dol
<sasa84> to se mi pogosto dogaja, da grem edina v to smer...vsi grejo v drugo
<idioterna> to sam pomen da prehitr kolesaris, pa te noben ne prehiti
<sasa84> to sam pomen, da sem edin bumbar, k se voz prot vetru :P
<idioterna> a ti je izpod casti obrnt :)
<sasa84> idioterna: zdej mam spd pedala!
<idioterna> nobl
<sasa84> 1x bom Å¡e gume menala
<idioterna> js jih tut mam
<sasa84> bom dala mal tanjše gume na treking
<sasa84> idioterna: sem dala kombinirana...na en stran spd, druga pa tko
<idioterna> to je kul ja
<sasa84> mhm... sem včeri mal vadla odpenjanje/zapenjanje :D
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 25.9°C @12.07.2017 16:40 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 55% zahodnik 2.68 m/s (9.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:25:46, Kulminacija: 13:09:26, Sončni zahod: 20:53:07
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 27min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<tadej> polz tle?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r https://www.dropbox.com/s/d72vdc7kwovyde0/IMG_20150424_094921.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://www.dropbox.com/s/l26mjwkmbbe0445/IMG_20150424_095109.jpg
<jabuk> Dropbox - IMG_20150424_095109.jpg
<jabuk> Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!
<CrazyLemon> p.s. ne priporočam belih hlač..it may look awesome but its not
<CrazyLemon> you are one poo away from disaster!
<zdobbie> a rab kdo grad
<zdobbie> http://www.bolha.com/nepremicnine/posesti/posesti-savinjska/posest-ostalo-podcetrtek-2626-m2-prodamo-1310911547.html?aclct=1499820918&kw=podčetrtek
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kaj je tist tux metulj?
<zdobbie> na hrbtu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kiberpipa logo
<zdobbie> na drugi strani od kp logota?
<CrazyLemon> aja ne
<CrazyLemon> lugos
<CrazyLemon> kje ti žviš človk?! lugos logota ne prepoznaš?!
<zdobbie> ne
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kter ime bomo mel na stravi?
<zdobbie> Jaki Junaki
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 4.km JV od BOVCA @12/07/2017 21:28:53  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+13.58+E
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie 'jaka muda'
<idioterna> a ste ze nastimal grupo
<idioterna> jsm lih z javora
<zdobbie> jst nisem jaka
<zdobbie> nate!
<zdobbie> http://strava.com/clubs/lugos-on-bikes
<jabuk> Ne Vemo, Kaj Bi Bli | Strava Club
<jabuk> Znamo pa vozt kolesa!
<CrazyLemon> https://paste.sh/Gg1XvRIA#mQV8_UX0fpDHHe1Yk4xYDLag
<jabuk> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<CrazyLemon> katastrofa
<msevp> Amm
<msevp> Kera je bla najboljsa gorska etapa na touru? in kdaj je se ksna vredna ogleda?
<idioterna> gledat sport je brezveze
<idioterna> sport se dela.
<msevp> Ja sj hodm v hribe
<msevp> Itm mam dobr :)
<msevp> Kondicije vec od vecine frendov
<idioterna> ja pejt na tour ane
<idioterna> sej ni treba da lih med tekmo
<msevp> A si ze gledal u zivo
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> nism fan gledanja sportov
<msev-> i dont get it
<msev-> a ni kolesarstvo tvoj glavni šport a ne spremlaš tekem tvojih kolegov :D
<idioterna> kasnih kolegov
<idioterna> ne js kolesarm
<idioterna> ne gledam kolesarjenja
<idioterna> gledanje kolesarjenja uresnic ni noben sport :)
<msev-> a pol sam nora limona gleda :D
<msev-> ja to res ni noben Å¡port ja :D
<msev-> idioterna, ti si tak asket :D
<idioterna> jah, ne rabm dost
<idioterna> just a kind word and a warm bed and unlimited power
<msev-> ja same here, pa možnost da sm v naravi :D
<msev-> idioterna, amm...kko pol že PR v branch notr sprejmem
<msev-> :D
<msev-> https://github.com/MycroftAI/mycroft-core/pull/433#pullrequestreview-34986289 tale
<jabuk> Audio service by forslund · Pull Request #433 · MycroftAI/mycroft-core · GitHub
<jabuk> mycroft-core - Mycroft Core, the Mycroft Artificial Intelligence platform.
<idioterna> ja kliknes merge pull request
<msev-> nimam forka
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/lisica.gif
<idioterna> nc, grem spat
<idioterna> lahko noc
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-13
<napsy> https://www.battleforthenet.com/
<jabuk> Join the Battle for Net Neutrality
<jabuk> The FCC is trying to kill the Internet again. This time, it’s even worse. Here’s how to stop them...
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: tam na stravi si zdej admin
<zdobbie> tko da vabi ljudi not
<slax0r> mi je vsec ime
<idioterna> zdobbie: https://bou.si/rest/lisica.gif
<zdobbie> slax0r: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DEjTTriXsAA5AIp.jpg
<zdobbie> Whatdidthefoxsay
<slax0r> ohaider?
<zdobbie> "Haider's driver is driving along the road. He hits a swine. Goes out to find the farmer."
<slax0r> malo berem o spd pedalih...a ni to malo...well... "OH SHIT!" ko moras po hitrem postopku zapustit kolo?
<zdobbie> "He find the farmer. He apologizes: 'Guten tag! I am Haider's driver. The swine is dead!'"
<zdobbie> finds*
<zdobbie> the joke is, there is no Haider's driver
<zdobbie> there was* no Haider's driver
<zdobbie> and that's why the swine is dead
<msev-> haha
<idioterna> good riddance.
<b4d> zz
<b4d> slax0r: ne
<b4d> se navadis
<b4d> jaz sam nisem imel problemov
<b4d> vsi pravijo da so se skantali na prvem semaforju
<b4d> kaksen res tehnicen spust bi sicer raje imel flate
<b4d> drugace pa zmaga, ker res ce se naucis vlec nogo za sabo, dobis se uno malo moci
<metalcamp_> jutro
<slax0r> metalcamp se je skregal z nami
<slax0r> b4d: mja, saj prednosti so mi jasne, samo me malo skrbi ko bi res moral hitro skocit z kolesa
<slax0r> metalcamp_: jutro
<slax0r> da ne bos spet odsel dol
<slax0r> :D
<metalcamp_> hehe
<metalcamp_> tak je to, ko uporabljaš kiwiirc :/
<idioterna> ja jsm se na semaforju ful dobr zlozu
<idioterna> s spdji
<idioterna> ko se mudi ni problema ven dobit noge
<idioterna> ko se ne mudi pa hitro pozabis
<idioterna> da je treba na stran potegnt
<b4d> ne vem, meni se je to kar vtisnilo v glavo
<b4d> pa itak za zacetek das na ful rahlo odpenjanje
<b4d> lih toliko da se ne odpnes ko pedaliras
<idioterna> ko je bla panika nikol nisem mel tezave odpet
<idioterna> padu sem pa dvakrat zarad spdjev
<idioterna> obakrat na najbolj smesn mozn nacin, pred publiko k se je ful smejala
<b4d> hehe ja tako to pride
<idioterna> mam kr sreco da mi je vseen :)
<slax0r> si bom jih pa mogoce res kdaj omislil
<slax0r> samo verjetno ne letos
<b4d> jest vem da ne grem nazaj, SIDI in shimano pedali ta najbolj poceni :D
<slax0r> meni je samo glavno da se vedno bolj priblizujem statusu kolesarja, povprecna je ze 24.7 ^^
<tadej> polz
<slax0r> meh :P
<metalcamp_> idioterna, imaš mogoče business n26 acc?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r res je oh malo shit moment..ampak samo dokler ti to ne gre v podzavest
<CrazyLemon> sam tam..pričakuj da boš pol leta vedno načrtoval kje pa kako se boš ustavu :D
<slax0r> torej koliko jaz vozim, leto dni
<sasa84> jou jou
<CrazyLemon> hou hou
<CrazyLemon> to je naš najljubši show
<slax0r> ohai
<CrazyLemon> pa na začetku boš tko..50m pred stop/križiščem že unclipal :D
<msev-> dj no a mi pomaga en z git komando no
<msev-> v moj local branch msev-snowboy bi si rad tole dal notr https://github.com/MycroftAI/mycroft-core/pull/433
<msev-> kaj morm vtipkat :D
<CrazyLemon> tole
<CrazyLemon> http://bfy.tw/CoQw
<jabuk> LMGTFY
<jabuk> For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.
<msev-> git fetch origin pull/ID/head:BRANCHNAME sam nezastopm tega
<msev-> pa a morm tist origin zamenat z njegovim imenom
<msev-> sj sm najdu te linke sam rd bi da mi en pove natančnej kaj vpišem
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi mogu zamenjat origin z njegovim imenom..vse kar zamenjaš je ID = 433
<CrazyLemon> pa branchname
<sasa84> slax0r: a ti si tud nabavu spd?
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a branchname pa njegov branch vzamem
<msev-> seprav "git fetch origin pull/433/head:forslund:audio-service" ? a tko?
<msev-> al tko "git fetch origin pull/433/forslund:audio-service"
<sasa84> .kocka
<CrazyLemon> msev- poskusi pa boš vidu! :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ni nabavu..razmišlja pa
<sasa84> jaz sem se včeri prvič pelala
<sasa84> ful bolš
<CrazyLemon> jp..še posebi če bunny hopaš :P
<slax0r> sasa84: ne, ne se
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a bi loh tut "git pull origin pull/ID/head:BRANCHNAME"?
<CrazyLemon> msev- sure! the sky is the limit!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: pol nej pa sky-a vvpraša :P
<slax0r> damn you sky
<slax0r> tnx sasa84 <3
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/KatjaSeruga/status/885416831124721664
<jabuk> Katja Šeruga on Twitter: "Osveženi Obrazi. @DejanZavec takole o bogastvu. https://t.co/OFUotBGlLk"
<zdobbie> v bistvu je
<zdobbie> "Ati, a smo mi bogati?"
<zdobbie> "Smo, ampak ne v Sloveniji."
<Guest53545> re
<idioterna> metalcamp_: ne
<idioterna> metalcamp_: ne mors met obeh hkrati
<sasa84> slax0r: tnx za kaj?
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14wzE62szUM
<jabuk> Javor - YouTube
<jabuk> 46:10 A fox!
<slax0r> sasa84: kudos :)
<sasa84> aaaaa :D
<sasa84> hvala enako! :)
<sasa84> dz0ny pa slax0r mi kudose data :P
<CrazyLemon> kaj se bomo zdaj cel dan samo zahvaljevali za kudose?!?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: treba se je športno obnašat!
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: da!
<sasa84> idioterna: lisica ni šla čez prehod za pešce!
<CrazyLemon> kje si pa ti vidla da lisica hodi po zebri?!
<idioterna> ja sej ni pesec
<idioterna> je divja zival, mora jit cez prehod za divjad
<sasa84> valda, da je pešec. ni flying fox!
<slax0r> skoraj si zeni priskrbel nov scarf
<slax0r> drugic bo treba hitrej
<idioterna> mhm
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> no idioterna, in kaj prav lisica?
<slax0r> sasa84: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ru3RYcaPi2U
<sasa84> slax0r: da to vidim in slišim... povoham za zihr kaj am not v bidonu :D :D :D
<sasa84> mam*
<idioterna> sasa84: da je grozdje ful kislo letos
<sasa84> pol bodo tud jabolka bl tko :P
<sasa84> aja..pa sej za cider morjo bit kisla :)
<sasa84> še bo mela službo
<idioterna> a lisica
<idioterna> ma sej jih je ful
<idioterna> v eni noci sm jih vec k 10 srecal
<sasa84> jaz sem zadnjič k sm šla do slapa savice 2 majhni srnici :)
<sasa84> pa 1x veverico
<sasa84> že dolgo dolgo dolgo nazaj pa medvedko z 2 mladičema, ko sem bla na biciklu :)
<speed-> shit
<speed-> jaz bi panicaril :D
<idioterna> medvedka tudi :)
<slax0r> mene je strah da me kje v kaki vukojebini osa napade
<slax0r> sploh zaj v teh poletnih casih
<sasa84> miške, ššibam jaz
<sasa84> pridni bodte
<sasa84> papa
<zdobbie> tour est live
<zdobbie> es*
<zdobbie> est*
<metalcamp_> idioterna: a je kak poseben razlog ali so 'samo' pozabili na normalizacijo pri dizajnu baze?
<idioterna> nimam pojma
<zdobbie> idioterna: ko podjetje naredi ICO, kaj ponavadi naredjo z zbranimi kovanci? takoj likvidirajo, al likvidirajo sproti? skusajo cimvec v coinih placevat?
<metalcamp_> vsi nabavijo hude avte
<slax0r> logicno
<slax0r> samo nisem vedel da se i40 kvalificra kot hud avto
<CrazyLemon> sej se ne :/
<slax0r> sment
<slax0r> kako bom pa zdaj spal?
<CrazyLemon> glede na velikost avta..predvidevam da kr v redu!
<slax0r> je kar komot ja
<idioterna> zdobbie: ne vem
<idioterna> zdobbie: naceloma ne morjo povedat, ker bi se market premaknu
<idioterna> tezos ma 65k btc zbranih
<idioterna> https://www.tezos.com/
<jabuk> Tezos Crowdfunding
<idioterna> pa 360k ethrov
<idioterna> ce bi to vse dumpal
<idioterna> bi se kr poznal
<zdobbie> ma sej bi se tud vidl v blockchainu?
<idioterna> kaj?
<idioterna> a da so dumpal?
<idioterna> seveda
<slax0r> 65k... noice
<slax0r> ne rabim 65k, sam kak 0.5btc bi bil ze dost :P
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2085.16, low: 2040.10, high: 2119.83, bid: 2085.30, ask: 2090.00
<zdobbie> jebenti, ves ksne spd cevlje bi si loh ubodu s tem!
<slax0r> ne samo spd cevlje, se par padcev in popravil bicikla bi si lahko privoscil
<matjaz> fajn se zliva
<matjaz> aj lajk
<slax0r> kje kaj wut?
<matjaz> LJ, dež, yes
<slax0r> ah
<slax0r> pri nas se je vceraj zvecer
<slax0r> sem moral pospesit na poti domov
<slax0r> kaj sem mislil, sem pral bicikl, pa sem kar z vodo vse polil ker je bil prasnat ko televizija
<slax0r> je to normalno da potem bremze cvilijo kot da jim zadnji momenti grejo?
<slax0r> pac, ne skoz, ampak na zacetku sploh
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> nič od nič
<slax0r> fg
<slax0r> err
<CrazyLemon> err indeed
<CrazyLemon> a obstaja kak soundcloud client za linukse? razn nuvolaplayerja?
<slax0r> web browser
<slax0r> hue hue hue
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, y tho?
<matjaz> sej je webapp čist kul
<CrazyLemon> matjaz it requires web browser
<CrazyLemon> also no media key support
<CrazyLemon> also v kopru snemajo reklamo za lexus :)
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 27.5°C @13.07.2017 13:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 31% severovzhodnik 4.09 m/s (14.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:16:02, Kulminacija: 13:02:11, Sončni zahod: 20:48:20
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 32min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> NK Ankaran bo domače tekme letos igral v Dravogradu
<matjaz> bravo PLTS, bravo
<pitastrudl> koper pa spečen
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 33.6°C @13.07.2017 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 29% severovzhodnik 3 m/s (10.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:29:59, Kulminacija: 13:11:54, Sončni zahod: 20:53:49
<pitastrudl> oy vey
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 23min 50s, Luna je v ščipu
<b4d> matjaz: waw :D
<zdobbie> matjaz: srsly
<zdobbie> a ovi so v prvo ligo prisl?
<zdobbie> in ne morjo na lastnem stadionu igrat?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nimajo ravno nekih sedišč pa infrastrukture
<CrazyLemon> je pa stadion ob morju :)
<zdobbie> te pa gledalce na colne
<CrazyLemon> sj je marina zravn :)
<CrazyLemon> 'marina'
<zdobbie> tribune na ovi bargeih
<CrazyLemon> http://stadioni.org/media/images/ankaran/sv-katarina---nk-galeb/sv-katarina---nk-galeb-glavno_01.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://www.europlan-online.de/files/50aa718c28d9991a14a1d36d1cd01f58.JPG
<CrazyLemon> http://www.europlan-online.de/files/4710b4b45d67be62e95c9916511606f5.JPG
<matjaz> mislim, fakin Dravograd no
<matjaz> ko da ni štadiona bližje od 216 km
<zdobersek> muybe
<zdobersek> sam poceni ni
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: dost je impresivno, da s tako infrastrukturo pridejo v prvo ligo
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/LeTour/status/885506813558501380/video/1
<jabuk> Le Tour de France on Twitter: "Sortie de route pour Froome et Aru qui sont ensuite revenus / Froome and Aru missed a turn but came back #TDF2017 https://t.co/iHrvOsPkXS"
<CrazyLemon> matjaz €€
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon kje bi lahko pustil staro baterijo od laptopa?
<pitastrudl> v kp
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a potrebuješ random baterijo?
<CrazyLemon> če ja..pol pri meni
<CrazyLemon> 60€
<CrazyLemon> zravn dobiš še PC
<CrazyLemon> :>
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> ne hvala
<CrazyLemon> FU
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/60tI2ph.gifv
<jabuk> When you know exams are coming but you do nothing to stop it until its too late.
<zdobbie> "LPT: If your hamster dies, gather your family and go to www.xhamster.com where you can all leave that furry little guy a nice obituary."
<zdobbie> ovaj je celi nor
<zdobbie> na kolo hodi ob sestih zjutraj
<CrazyLemon> to je tapravi čas za kolo
<CrazyLemon> js sm danes se zbudu ob 5:40
<CrazyLemon> pa si mislu 'kako bi bilo kul it zdaj na kolo'
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡el nazaj spat
<zdobbie> noice
<sasa84> jou!
<upd_> https://www.facebook.com/Filmymantravideos/videos/1014803688623369/
<jabuk> Best Interview Ever !!Amazing Attitude... - Filmymantra Videos
<jabuk> Best Interview Ever !!Amazing AttitudeLike & share this Video (Y)watch here : https://goo.gl/wJNwF9"Like" & "Share" Filmymantra Videos
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ti imaš nvidia driver iz repojev ali downloadaš iz http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-archive.html ?
<CrazyLemon> ker vidim da sta dva nova driverja na voljo
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> to so 32bit buildi
<CrazyLemon> why the fudge
<CrazyLemon> so samo 32 bit buildi na voljo
<CrazyLemon> nič boljši ni 381.22
<zdobbie> ryzen man
<CrazyLemon> stupid nvidia, man
<CrazyLemon> blacklistam nouveau gonilnik pa ga spet loada :D
<upd_> da ti ne bo pc razfukal
<msev-> msev@msev:~/mycroft-core$ git fetch origin pull/433/forslund:audio-service
<msev-> fatal: Couldn't find remote ref pull/433/forslund
<zdobbie> shame
<msev-> CAPSLOCK SE MI JE ZATAKNU :(
<zdobbie> SHAME AGAIN
<msev-> https://github.com/MycroftAI/mycroft-core/pull/433#pullrequestreview-34986289 CrazyLemon ni origin je njegov remote
<jabuk> Audio service by forslund · Pull Request #433 · MycroftAI/mycroft-core · GitHub
<jabuk> mycroft-core - Mycroft Core, the Mycroft Artificial Intelligence platform.
<msev-> kko ugotovim kako se njegov remote imenuje
<msev-> !g git remote of a user
<msev-> em dz0ny a mi to loh pomagaš :D
<msev-> kko morm to komando popravt da bom njegov remote nazival
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-14
<speed-> jutro
<napsy_> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<b4d> hai
<dz0ny> dan
<matjaz> FRI ...................................... YAY!
<napsy_> y?
<slax0r> y not?
<zdobbie> FRI-VEY
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/V4PB4yA.png
<CrazyLemon> why the fudge
<slax0r> because php is awesome
<zdobbie> :O indeed
<CrazyLemon> Zid pa sedaj po Trumpovem prepričanju potrebuje preglednost. "Sliši se grozno, ampak ko mečejo čez velike vreče z mamili in imaš ljudi na drugi strani zidu, jih ne vidiš. Zadenejo te v glavo s 30 kilogrami zadeve in je konec," je razložil predsednik ZDA.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> mhm
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=221UWotqwdo
<jabuk> La Marseillaise - YouTube
<jabuk> Hymne national Français Allons enfants de la Patrie Le jour de gloire est arrivé Contre nous de la tyrannie L'étendard sanglant est levé {2x} Entendez vous d...
<slax0r> lmao
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2017/07/13/amd-threadripper-price/
<jabuk> AMD's powerful 16-core Threadripper CPU will cost $999
<jabuk> AMD didn't have many details to share about its 16-core Ryzen Threadripper CPU when it was announced back in May, but now it's ready to spill the beans. The chi...
<slax0r> single-core performance bo kaj boljsi? :P
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> če želiš single core performance boš pač dal 2x €
<CrazyLemon> :>
<slax0r> https://gfycat.com/WealthyGrouchyFinnishspitz
<jabuk> Practicing for the beach cyclocross GIF | Create, Discover and Share on Gfycat
<jabuk> Watch Practicing for the beach cyclocross GIF by yourawesome on Gfycat. Discover more beach GIFs, bicycling GIFs on Gfycat.
<CrazyLemon> There may be other reasons why you're seeing this advert, including that Try Catch wants to reach people aged 20 to 58 who live in Slovenia. This is information based on your Facebook profile and where you've connected to the Internet.
<speed-> trump ftw!
<matjaz> .yt voodoo people
<jabuk> THE PRODIGY - voodoo people (original) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Fz85FE0KtQ
<speed-> woohoo
<sasa84> juhuuu
<matjaz> https://gfycat.com/IdealShortAdouri
<jabuk> yhcwD8gAsV-3C6Wt GIF | Create, Discover and Share on Gfycat
<jabuk> Watch yhcwD8gAsV-3C6Wt GIF on Gfycat. Discover more GIFS online at Gfycat.
<CrazyLemon> whaaaat
<CrazyLemon> youtube predvaja gif/video ko hooveraš z miško gor!
<CrazyLemon> http://x.com/
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FJLMQi9Xd4
<jabuk> How to Insert, Navigate, Search and Exit Vim - YouTube
<jabuk> This video is an introduction to Vim for those of you who are interested in giving it a try! Ping me if you have any questions :) Oh! And here is the link to...
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, to Pornhub že neki časa dela
<matjaz> zdobbie pride, samo da se Pornhub omeni
<slax0r> limun mizi na pornhubu dokler ne klikne na video, drugace je prehitro konc
<slax0r> :P
<napsy_> uporabla kdo gitlab enterprise?
<slax0r> nope
<zdobbie> kaj gledamo?
<slax0r> zdobbie: YT/pornhub video preview on mouse over
<napsy_> dover feature
<napsy_> dober*
<zdobbie> pa to majo vec odavno ...
<slax0r> PH ja
<slax0r> YT mislim da ne ravno nekaj pretirano dolgo
<zdobbie> aja, za YT ne vem
<slax0r> we know :P
<zdobbie> so that's how I spend my time
<slax0r> zdobbie je rekel "I don't watch videos online, but when I do it's on PH"
<napsy_> lol
<matjaz> kdo je že ruknu en videospot na PH
<matjaz> rammstein?
<matjaz> ja ja
<matjaz> https://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=17362080
<jabuk> Rammstein: Pussy - Pornhub.com
<jabuk> Watch Rammstein: Pussy. Pornhub is the ultimate xxx porn and sex site.
<idioterna> poslednji porn sajt?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz za pornhub vem..ampak youtube pa ni Å¡e mel tega
<idioterna> zomg dz0ny
<idioterna> aja cak mogoce je to za tam
<CrazyLemon> .yt alt-j deadcrush
<jabuk> alt-J - Deadcrush (Official Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOJUNJ1o394
<idioterna> https://github.com/d4l3k/go-pry
<jabuk> GitHub - d4l3k/go-pry: An interactive REPL for Go that allows you to drop into your code at any point.
<jabuk> go-pry - An interactive REPL for Go that allows you to drop into your code at any point.
<idioterna> tut tle ce kdo v go dela
<idioterna> bloody useful
<zdobbie>  ANNA BOLINNA
<idioterna> ne poznam.
<matjaz> "men alt J res niso kul" - CrazyLemon, some time ago
<matjaz> https://i.redd.it/dum2khxjgf9z.jpg
<zdobbie> ^ PROMOTING BESTIALITY
<CrazyLemon> matjaz 2/10 songs are aight :)
<matjaz> BLASPHEMY
<idioterna> mislm da je to sam corollary unih black men + white women fantazij k so tok znacilne za alt-right
<zdobbie> !context
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/gokunaruto67/status/860808309980356610
<jabuk> goku online on Twitter: "VR is going to be big https://t.co/5wwMqDsgue"
<idioterna> well now you tell me
<zdobbie> que
<matjaz> avstrijci so pa nekam tiho danes
<speed-> umiramo
<speed-> :)
<speed-> do 4 morem tu bit
<speed-> mislim
<speed-> lahko bi ze sel
<speed-> ampak tak rad mam svojo sluzbo
<zdobbie> tako, tako rad
<zdobbie> 2die4
<speed-> mhm
<speed-> lojalnost pa to
<matjaz> jest le mislim, da je momak s poršejem našu ubuntu log stran
<speed-> ahhahah
<napsy_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaLX3oK8ub4
<jabuk> Electronic paper: Visionect introduces intelligent screen updates - YouTube
<napsy_> :P
<jabuk> Visionect introduces a revolutionary new feature in its Software Suite 4.0, the brain behind the world’s most successful e-ink signage. Introducing intellige...
<speed-> ne ne
<speed-> prostovoljno sem tu
<zdobbie> what is this solicitation
<speed-> ker gremo malo v gostilno po delu
<speed-> drugace bi bil ze doma
<speed-> :D
<sasa84> <slax0r> limun mizi na pornhubu dokler ne klikne na video, drugace je prehitro konc
<sasa84> LOOOL
<idioterna> to pa res ni smesn
<idioterna> to je kr hud problem loh
<sasa84> trojanc ma probleme :P
<idioterna> najbrz ga antivirus matra
<zdobbie_> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1935.71, low: 1904.17, high: 2066.63, bid: 1930.46, ask: 1935.74
<CrazyLemon> a bi radi najboljši deal tega leta?
<CrazyLemon> https://mtehnika.mercator.si/izdelek/17283819/lcd-tv
<jabuk> LCD TV LG 49UF640V UHD 4K SMART
<CrazyLemon> 350€ 4k + smart tv
<CrazyLemon> 49"
<dz0ny> .yr cut it out kitten
<dz0ny> .yt cut it out kitten
<jabuk> Kitten - Cut It Out (HD) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89jt0nligqE
<dz0ny> .yt no horses garbage
<jabuk> No Horses https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2szL13y9Bpk
<zdobbie_> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1894.83, low: 1883.00, high: 2065.00, bid: 1891.11, ask: 1898.63
<zdobbie_> slax0r: WAKE UP & BUY
<sasa84> miške, jaz grem spat
<sasa84> po pameti in lahkonočko
<zdobbie_> pa ja
<CrazyLemon> oooh
<CrazyLemon> kmalu!
<matjaz> .yt na plaži
<jabuk> Jinx - Na plazi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SiHeWm2lqM
<matjaz> laganini
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-15
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 16.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @15/07/2017 04:53:53  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.35+N,+14.63+E
<zdobbie> tfc http://i.imgur.com/0GSluKU.gifv
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1833.05, low: 1819.00, high: 2065.00, bid: 1827.20, ask: 1835.34
<zdobbie> whoooosh
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1810.01, low: 1810.00, high: 2065.00, bid: 1810.01, ask: 1816.05
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1802.29, low: 1794.22, high: 2065.00, bid: 1794.00, ask: 1802.29
<zdobbie> tojto
<CrazyLemon> kje imajo poceni .si domene? hosterdam je mel lani 20€/2 leti zdaj pa je cena že 26! unthinkable!
<idioterna> ja 10 ze registry racuna
<idioterna> tko da cenejs od tega si ne predstavlam da je loh, razen ce bundlajo s kaksno storitvijo
<CrazyLemon> dve leti nazaj niso nič bundlali..preprosto je bila cena za eno leto 13 za dve 20
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> kr nizek margin
<idioterna> to je negativn profit, ko sestejes vse
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> pol je edino pravilno da jim plačam 26? :D
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> mogoce ti jo kdo da se ceneje
<idioterna> sej ni tvoj problem ce majo oni kaksne cudne sheme
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 24.4°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 24.0°C
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: 24.9°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 22.6°C
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 20.5°C @15.07.2017 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49% severovzhodnik 3.16 m/s (11.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:28:29, Kulminacija: 13:09:46, Sončni zahod: 20:51:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 22min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> ra-kek
<idioterna> egyptian alt right?
<zdobbie> Imhopepe
<zdobbie> jebenti je tega https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_pharaohs
<matjaz> sure, klasični župani Egipta
<matjaz> oz. bolj predsedniki krajevnih skupnosti
<zdobbie> matjaz: kdaj je major?
<CrazyLemon> general major?
<zdobbie> csgomajor
<matjaz> 16.7
<zdobbie> tomoz
<sasa84> zdobbie: !!!
<sasa84> mišek moj mali zlatkan!
<sasa84> a si res prvi na seznamu našga kluba???
<zdobbie> sure am
<idioterna> URL
<CrazyLemon> www.lmgtfy.com
<jabuk> LMGTFY
<jabuk> For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than search it for themselves.
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a so danes spet pirineji?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<zdobbie> nope
<zdobbie> transition stage
<zdobbie> jutr in v torek najbrz nic posebnega
<zdobbie> poj pa BAM BAM sred tedna
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> stage 17 bo fun
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie your predictions..kdo bo na koncu v rumeni majici?
<zdobbie> fuhhh
<zdobbie> RRRRIGOBERTO URRRRAAAANNN
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: yours?
<idioterna> ja nabom valda guglou
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie hmm.. not froome.. hopefully not aru
<CrazyLemon> upam da landa..sam je preveč zadaj
<idioterna> a zdej bos nastel vse k ne bodo :)
<CrazyLemon> uran pa mislim da ne bo zdržal do konca tak performance kot ga ma zdaj
<zdobbie> landa bi bil zanimiv
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DEukOuHUAAEiER6.jpg:large
<zdobbie> k bi sky implodiru
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie exactly..tko kot wiggins-froome times
<CrazyLemon> back in the day
<zdobbie> idioterna: https://www.strava.com/clubs/lugos-on-bikes
<idioterna> uh, ne vem ce si upam joinat to
<CrazyLemon> no pressure
<zdobbie> but DO IT
<sasa84> damn, morm it na bicikl, da slax0r pušnem!
<sasa84> .vreme postojna
<sasa84> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 23.3°C @15.07.2017 12:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 37% severovzhodnik 5.64 m/s (20.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:29:02, Kulminacija: 13:10:11, Sončni zahod: 20:51:20
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 22min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  vem da jih ma tut si-shell
<pitastrudl> al kaj je že tista slovenska hosting stran
<zdobbie> si-shell si-shells by the si-sure
<pitastrudl> well meme'd
<upd_> !logs
<CrazyLemon> v načrtu imam da jutri ob 6-7h grem na kolo
<CrazyLemon> bomo videli kako se bo vse to odvilo :D
<zdobbie> kul plan!
<zdobbie> "what a story Mark"
<CrazyLemon> sam težave je pa tole
<CrazyLemon> Pred nami je verjetno (vsaj) 7 suhih in sončnih dni. Burja bo pihala do nedelje zvečer (jutri zvečer se bo prehodno okrepila).
<CrazyLemon> jutri zvečer = danes zvečer :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da naj bi bili jutri sunki tam do 30kmph
<zdobbie> BELGIANESE
<_upd_> a lahk torrente lovdam čez mobilne podatke
<CrazyLemon> nope..to pa ne!
<_upd_> :S
<CrazyLemon> aja..</sarcasm> pozabu :)
<_upd_> jah ne vem tko če bi kaj gledal
<zdobbie> voljno
<_upd_> ql
<CrazyLemon> a veš tist k headshotaš z ogromne razdalje pa ti nvidia sranje zablokira pc? no to
<zdobbie> sure
#ubuntu-si 2017-07-16
<zdobbie> hva zj
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 10°C @16.07.2017 4:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93% vzhodnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:24:03, Kulminacija: 13:06:04, Sončni zahod: 20:48:05
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 24min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> yaysus
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon je že vstal, šopa km na stravi! :P
<CrazyLemon> the struggle was real :)
<CrazyLemon> in ja..ni druge izbire kot da ob 7ih bit na kolesu da si lahko do 9ih doma preden ti prekleti turisti zablokirajo vse
<CrazyLemon> v primerjavi z 2016 sm 1k km v minusu
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> :\
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1715.50, low: 1715.00, high: 1834.00, bid: 1715.50, ask: 1719.99
<CrazyLemon> \o/ kmalu!
<matjaz> #WinterIsHere
<zdobbie> blup
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1715.84, low: 1713.14, high: 1832.99, bid: 1715.84, ask: 1718.91
<zdobbie> old!
<zdobbie> je ze pod 1700
<CrazyLemon> ne ni
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1681.31, low: 1668.12, high: 1832.99, bid: 1681.32, ask: 1695.74
<CrazyLemon> ja je!
<CrazyLemon> a obstaja kak notification extension za shell?
<CrazyLemon> ker če dobim mail in ne vidim tistega obvestila
<CrazyLemon> nikjer ni videt da je mail ali obvestilo ki ni bilo prebrano
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Esj5juUzhpU
<jabuk> Mars Curiosity Descent - Ultra HD 30fps Smooth-Motion - YouTube
<jabuk> Media inquiries and licensing please email thedeathdelusion@gmail.com Comparison with the original: http://youtu.be/pjeHZ9poew4 Making of: http://youtu.be/jp...
<zdobbie> mad lad!
<zdobbie> ob sedmih vjutro je sel na kolo!
<CrazyLemon> told u
<CrazyLemon> [09:37:34] <CrazyLemon>: the struggle was real :)
<CrazyLemon> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=206719
<jabuk> Nvidia+Compiz+Steam = freezes / Multimedia and Games / Arch Linux Forums
<CrazyLemon> enaka težava enak error ^
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: probi gnome safe mode
<dz0ny> nvidia je mela probleme ce si mel vec gl context na enkrat pognanih
<CrazyLemon> na 2800mhz še gre..več pa ne
<speed-> rami?
<speed-> overklokaj plato :)
<CrazyLemon> why? :)
<CrazyLemon> procesor je tok hitr da tega sploh ne opazim!
<pitastrudl> tekoči dušik pa gremo over 9000
<CrazyLemon> :>
<speed-> tru dat!
<pitastrudl> those are rookie numbers
<speed-> jaz tudi moje laufam na 3333 se mi zdi
<speed-> ker sem bil lazy!
<speed-> pa se mi ni dalo ubadat haha
<CrazyLemon> hyper evo 212 or hyper evo 212x
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  baje ma 212x bolsi ventilator
<pitastrudl> imo ne bo neki velke razlike katerga zberes
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sm prebral ja..self lubricating fan pa malce spremenjena oblika hladilnika
<pitastrudl> self lubricating
<pitastrudl> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl aye \o/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a maš že komp??? in zakaj ne?
<zdobbie> ga ne rabi
<zdobbie> ma kolo
<pitastrudl> kaj ti bo PC če maš kolo
<idioterna> zdobbie: a pol bols da neham uploadat
<idioterna> k zdej zgleda nisi vec prvi
<idioterna> sorry :|
<zdobbie> a tako
<idioterna> nism nalasc
<idioterna> loh se zmenva da sam vsak tret ride uploadam
<zdobbie> uploadej vse
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 že dolgo
<zdobbie> operativen je edino krajsi cas
<CrazyLemon> dva tedna že?
<idioterna> kaj to pomen
<CrazyLemon> kaj pomeni kaj
<idioterna> "operativen je krajsi cas"
<zdobbie> ja kabel za ventilator je bil premejhn
<zdobbie> pa se ohisja ni blo
<CrazyLemon> ohišje je bilo
<CrazyLemon> sam kabl je res bil premajhn
<CrazyLemon> no..prekratek
<CrazyLemon> happens..sasa knows
<robert0> hi
<CrazyLemon> asl
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNqx2f9Pgj0
<jabuk> Å KODA: If Your Legs Could Speak - YouTube
<jabuk> Å KODA has been a partner of Tour de France for 14 years now. But every day, it supports millions of cyclists worldwide in their passion for cycling. Follow o...
 * CrazyLemon had 'shut up legs' moment today
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/happy-evening-ride
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/sunday-sunny-sunday
<matjaz> zdobbie, kej gledu majorja?
<zdobbie> neki mauga
<CrazyLemon> i have shitload of opengl errors
<CrazyLemon> fcking nvidia
<CrazyLemon> jul 16 21:16:22 pingo google-chrome.desktop[11002]: [12968:12968:0716/211622.887046:ERROR:gles2_cmd_decoder.cc(17652)] [.DisplayCompositor-0xefa0ddf0e00]GL ERROR :GL_INVALID_OPERATION : glCreateAndConsumeTextureCHROMIUM: invalid mailbox name
<matjaz> latest hardware + linux =/= good idea
<CrazyLemon> latest hw? 1050 ti je like..last year hw
<matjaz> povej to mojemu HP workstationu s Skylake procom
<matjaz> vse je errored
<CrazyLemon> jah.. letošnji ryzen works for me!
<CrazyLemon> ker je..amd
<CrazyLemon> sam tale nvidia.. speechless (but not really)
<matjaz> jest mam nvidio brez problemov
<CrazyLemon> kero?
<matjaz> gtx 750 ti
<zdobbie> faze lul
<matjaz> sej to sem te hotu vprašat
<matjaz> če si to kej gledu
<zdobbie> tist sem dejansko gledu
<matjaz> in? polom čisti?
<matjaz> niko dal rep med noge?
<zdobbie> tudi
<matjaz> glih gledam ja, vsi na 0 ali v -
<matjaz> lulz
<zdobbie> ne vem, niso bli resni
<zdobbie> pa bigovci so mel kr dobre frage
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: dober oglas za Å¡kodo :)
<sasa84> zdej grem pa pančkat ;)
<sasa84> nočka :)
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-09
<msev-> matjaz, a me povežeš z unim kanjonašem :D
<msev-> kko mu je ime :D
<zdobbie> matjaz plz
<CrazyLemon> pejt do prve gorske reševalne postaje pa jim daš na izbiro..al en gre s tabo na kanjoning ali pa te pridejo pol reševat ker greš sam
<zdobbie> ksna izbira je to
<zdobbie> sam v eni opciji se bos vozu s helikopterjem
<zdobbie> tko da the choice is simple
<CrazyLemon> hm.. to je res ja
<speed-> https://scontent.flju2-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.15752-9/36806930_1692277300827237_643075085179027456_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=012952799caedde1d2103e78da6c680a&oe=5BDDF39D
<speed-> to sem vceraj vozo :D
<zdobbie> mah
<b4d> speed-: naajs :)
<zdobbie> sem mislu, da bo kolo
<speed-> ja saj ni kaj naprej od kolesa haa
<speed-> https://www.facebook.com/radioena/videos/10160539485655361/
<speed-> haha
<jabuk> Radio 1 - Pred veliko nogometno tekmo ️⚽ med Hrvaško 🇭🇷 in...
<jabuk> Pred veliko nogometno tekmo ️⚽ med Hrvaško 🇭🇷 in Rusijo 🇷🇺, je Tilen Artac poklical naše sosede. 🍻Poskusil je rezervirati mizo ... po "hrvaško"! 😂...
<msev-> zdobbie dobr plan :P
<msev-> sam čim manj se morm poškodovat
<zdobbie> lahko ti postane slabo
<dretnx> Kakšen redirect je to v htaccessu:  Redirect /index.html /default.html
<dretnx> 301 ali 302?
<dretnx> Jaz bi želel da je 302 (temporary), kar pomeni da google index ohrani originalni url
<dretnx> ok, sem že pogruntal
<dretnx> Redirect 302 /index.html /default.html
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-10
<speed-> jewtro
<zdobbie> literally PLA
<pitastrudl> jutro
<CrazyLemon> kako se pri nas reče white noise machine ? :D
<zdobbie> msev-
<CrazyLemon> lol
<pitastrudl> hahah :D
<pitastrudl> ☐ Not REKT ☑ Tyrannosaurus REKT
<msev-> dobra dobra
<msev-> :D
<speed-> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ma res :D
<matjaz> msev-, a nis reku da ga poznaš? :D
<matjaz> also, aloha!
<msev-> kko s reku da mu je ime
<matjaz> gašper
<msev-> gašper finžgar?
<matjaz> yes
<msev-> ja poznam ga :D
<matjaz> ja no :D
<msev-> sam je tak zajeban
<msev-> tko da mogoče ga loh ti mal zmehčaš :D
<matjaz> runs in the family
<msev-> tak ghetto je
<matjaz> kaj bi ti sploh rad zdej? :D
<msev-> ubistvu zj k si me spomnu da ga poznam ne rabm nč :D
<matjaz> your welcome
<msev-> tenks ja :D
<msev-> lol
<msev-> kok je svet majhen
<msev-> zle v sredo bom šel ravn v njihovo društvo v kranju
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-11
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk6> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5431.18, low: 5349.00, high: 5589.00, bid: 5422.52, ask: 5431.20
<jabuk6> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 374.57064893 (0.0688451 BTC)
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-12
<CrazyLemon> pozna kdo kak urejevalnik PDFjev?
<Lurker69> ne vem, js uporabljam pirated adobe
<CrazyLemon> master pdf editor je awesome
<CrazyLemon> sam tanova verzija teži da ni registriran
<CrazyLemon> in ti dovoli urejat
<CrazyLemon> samo pol doda watermark
<CrazyLemon> verzija 4.x tega ni mela
<Lurker69> https://itsfoss.com/edit-pdf-files-ubuntu-linux/ libereoffice ne dela?
<jabuk6> How To Edit PDF Files In Linux In The Easiest Way Possible | It's FOSS
<jabuk6> Wondering how to edit PDF files in Linux? You won’t believe that editing PDF files could be this easy in any Linux distro including Ubuntu.
<Lurker69> https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-easy-effective-ways-edit-pdf-documents-linux/
<jabuk6> 5 Easy & Effective Ways to Edit PDF Documents on Linux
<jabuk6> How can you modify PDFs on a Linux system? Well, you might pay for commercial-grade software and support, or opt for a free alternative. Let's take a look at what's out there.
<Lurker69> Scribus in Gimp se mogoče splača probat tud
<lynxlynxlynx> a maš dost za spremenit?
<lynxlynxlynx> libreoffice draw je kar ok, samo lahko zgubi kake povezave ipd., pa včasih je najlažje na novo textboxe dodat
<lynxlynxlynx> slaba stran formata pač
<CrazyLemon> gimp je tko..hacky stuff
<CrazyLemon> ne dovoli urejanje besedila etc
<CrazyLemon> ni namenjen ravno temu
<CrazyLemon> bom poskusu v libreoffice drawu
<CrazyLemon> sicer sem že uredil kar sm hotu v master pdf editor
<CrazyLemon> samo da zadeve nism shranu shranu..ampak printal v pdf fajl :)
<CrazyLemon> jp.. tudi libreoffice dela kr lepo
<CrazyLemon> urejanje besedila brez težav
<CrazyLemon> hvala obema
<CrazyLemon> nikoli se nism v insurgencyju v enem gameu mel 63 kills!
<CrazyLemon> tis like..the record of all records
<zdobbie> svoh
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: js tut edino kar sm najdu je master pdf editor, najmocnejsa stvar na linuxu imo
<pitastrudl> sm tut upgrejdu na 5ko pa mi je tezil pa sm downgrejdu na 4ko nazaj
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-13
<pitastrudl> jutro
<speed-> \o
<zdobbie_> VelePETKE
<zdobbie_> PETEK
<zdobbie_> eh
<speed-> :p
<speed-> friYAY
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kako si downgradeal
<pitastrudl> ja, zbrisal 5ko pa dal 4ko gor
<CrazyLemon> ja, kje si dobu 4ko
<pitastrudl> aha :D ja sm meu že zloudano od prej, rabiš?
<CrazyLemon> uploadaj nekam ja :)
<CrazyLemon> hvala
 * CrazyLemon just got himself hyperx cloud alpha headset
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  nice :D
<pitastrudl> https://pitastrudl.me/downloads/master-pdf-editor-4.3.82_qt5.amd64.deb
<pitastrudl> https://pitastrudl.me/downloads/master-pdf-editor-4.3.89_qt5.amd64.deb
<pitastrudl> sem mel celo dve verziji, če ti bo ta novejsa nagajala
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl tnx
<CrazyLemon> ni tko nice..al je neki F up pri matični oziroma nism prav povezal front audio kable
<CrazyLemon> ali pa slušalke ne delajo :D
<CrazyLemon> ker tudi ko jih priključim direkt na motherboad ne delajo
<zdobbie> a nimas usb kartice?
<CrazyLemon> usb kartice?
<pitastrudl> usb zvočne verjetno misli zodmeister
<zdobbie> zod?
<pitastrudl> zdob*
<pitastrudl> i am sori mi frend
<CrazyLemon> zdrob*
<pitastrudl> moje tut niso prsle ker so ble kao neka ps4 verzija, in seveda je pol direkten priklop na matično crap, ker so zvočne na matičnah....crap :D
<pitastrudl> sem pol kupu eno zvočno za 8€ iz ebaya, da me je folk tut lepo slišu, ker je blo preveč motenj
<pitastrudl> sem probu tut zvočno za 1€ ampak tisto ni blo kej bolš
<CrazyLemon> slušalke kinda delajo na telefonu... kinda :D
<CrazyLemon> tist jack ne gre čist do konca not
<CrazyLemon> ok..zdaj delajo..direktno v motherboard
<CrazyLemon> nope.. sprednji panel ne dela
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  rabis mogoce usb zvocno?
<pitastrudl> je ner abim :D mi samo doma leži, tista ta poceni
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl naah
<CrazyLemon> vse kar rabim je pravilna povezava na front panel :D
<pitastrudl> lol :D
<pitastrudl> in kako da ti ne dela? what are you doing wrong
<CrazyLemon> sej ti pravim.. verjetno nism prav povezal kablov za front panel audio
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/kjXTa2v.png
<CrazyLemon> ^ tole
<CrazyLemon> hm..sej to je en sam kabl mogu bi delat gaddemnit
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> zaradi dopusta moja pisarna ZAPRTA v času od 13.07. do 20.08.2018.
<CrazyLemon> to pa je luksuz :D
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-14
<CrazyLemon> meh.. slušalke delajo sam je tale define r5 janky af
<CrazyLemon> define r5 front audio*
<CrazyLemon> a obstaja kak switch da lahk preklopim med zvočniki pa slušalkami brez da bi fizično karkoli izklopu? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni pulseaudio ravno za take stvari?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<sasa84> ooooo CrazyLemon
<sasa84> in lynxlynxlynx
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, dobiš družbo iz slovaške in romunije? :P
<CrazyLemon> lynx v pavu control ni nobenga 'switcha'
<CrazyLemon> v alsamixer lahko dam auto-mute disabled
<CrazyLemon> sam pol predvaja tako na zvočnikih kot slušalkah
<CrazyLemon> žio sasa84
<lynxlynxlynx> sasa84: oj
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: mora bit nekje možnost, da stream preneseš na drug output
<lynxlynxlynx> sasa84: nimam pojma o čem govoriš :D
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/kl6jHpP.png
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Examples#Having_both_speakers_and_headphones_plugged_in_and_switching_in_software_on-the-fly
<jabuk6> PulseAudio/Examples - ArchWiki
<CrazyLemon> edino da tole poskusim
<pitastrudl> r i p
<sasa84> kje pa je moj slax0r ?
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, zdej mi je kaplno
<sasa84> zdobbie, o7
<zdobbie> bok
<Lurker69> <CrazyLemon> a obstaja kak switch da lahk preklopim med zvočniki pa slušalkami brez da bi fizično karkoli izklopu? :)
<Lurker69> Virtual Audio Cable omogoča to v windowsih
<Lurker69> http://software.muzychenko.net/eng/vac.htm
<jabuk6> Virtual Audio Cable Home Page
<CrazyLemon> Lurker69 awesome.. kje dobim te windowse? :)
<Lurker69> https://askubuntu.com/questions/633674/virtual-audio-cable-for-ubuntu#633678
<jabuk6> sound - Virtual Audio Cable For Ubuntu - Ask Ubuntu
<Lurker69> tole probi
<CrazyLemon> Lurker69 ne deva.. tisto pulseaudio bom poskusu
<Lurker69> jes ponavad te težave rešim z fizičnim kablom
<Lurker69> edini problem je da morš stopit do big banga ker se žal dvek kablov of pokvarjenih slišalk ne da štukat z ščipalcem pa selotejpom
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk6> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk6> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2018-07-15
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobbie> sasa84: o7
<sasa84> ooo zdobbie
<sasa84> še zame naredi kakšen km na biciklu... jaz grem samo za par minut na trenažer... sem imela artroskopijo kolena
<CrazyLemon> ^ like a pro
<sasa84> sup CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk6> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk6> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-08
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> meh..fnt se je ustrašu in ne bo kupu miške.. to je zihr jure mel prste vmes
<msevo> a je blo kj zanimivga :d
<msevo> :d
<msevo> :D
<slax0r> o lej, shift si najdu
<msevo> so nice to learn something new every day :D
<CrazyLemon> dvomim slax0r ..po moje je Å¡lo ":" -tries shift but fails "d" \n ":" - tries shift again but fails miserably "d" \n ":" - gives up and uses CAPS LOCK instead "D"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msevo> had caps lock accidentally turned on, was using shift and it lower-cased it
<slax0r> cool story bro
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve koliko stane tpms ?
<CrazyLemon> nvm.. okol 50€
<XqueZme> y0, a pozna kdo koga, ki se spozna na OpenWRT?
<CrazyLemon> depends
<CrazyLemon> kaj te matra
<CrazyLemon> pa obstaja tudi #openwrt kanal :)
<CrazyLemon> tam se _zares_ spoznajo na openwrt  :)
<XqueZme> CrazyLemon: iscem predvsem cloveka, ki bi bil pripravljen delati to profesionalno - stil razvijalec
<CrazyLemon> XqueZme wlan ljubljana
<CrazyLemon> tam poskusi
<CrazyLemon> oni dosti to profesionalno razvijajo
<CrazyLemon> pa če se ne motim uporabljajo openwrt :)
<XqueZme> CrazyLemon: a pa je se to aktualno? Na LUGOS-u je bil zadnji update 2007 :-)
<CrazyLemon> https://wlan-si.net/
<CrazyLemon> XqueZme poskusi prek kontakta pa boš videl :)
<XqueZme> OK :-)  Hvala!
<CrazyLemon> np!
<CrazyLemon> XqueZme kaj pa razvijaš? :)
<XqueZme> CrazyLemon - firma ima vse komponentet - web, mobile, "embedded" (OpenWRT). Predvsem je fokusa na network delu, tako da openwrt ni ravno nujno znanje, je pa zazeljeno.
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-09
<tadej> jutro
<mancamanca> haj haj ... vidim, da ste še vsi živi. eno vprašanje. en poba iz murske je prosil, če bi obstajal kdo iz bližine, ko bi mu na novo dal gor ubuntu. je kdo iz tistih koncev?
<Lurker69> ne
<Lurker69> sam če niti naložit ne zna...
<mancamanca> ja, oseba z motnjami v razvoju je
<Lurker69> ka mu ne morš linka do kakiga step by step tutorial najdit?, na plati bo pa že najdu kje see boot sequence naštima
<mancamanca> dobil je komp od strica, ko mu je dal samo userja gor
<Lurker69> ah
<Lurker69> ja takem naj pa dohtarji
<Lurker69> oni so dejansko plačani za to da jim pomagajo
<Lurker69> na uro
<mancamanca> jah, dohtar mu ne bo kompa skup dal
<Lurker69> če ma vesele pol naj ma linux, če mu morjo pa velik drugi pomagat so pa windowsi pomojem bolš, ker več ljudi zna uporabljat
<mancamanca> tu v MB še jaz ljudem dajem gor sisteme ... okoli pa si ne morem privoščit za hodit
<Lurker69> jes sem iz cela
<Lurker69> pa Å¡e policaji so mi avto vkradl, tak da se zaj brez tablc okol furam, tak da se zastonj v prekmurje ne bopm furu
<mancamanca> ja, saj zato sem vprašala, če je kdo iz murske al pa okol
<Lurker69> ka pa une babe lene ko jih majo terapijo, se jim je kdaj posvetl, da bi tile ljudje stres lahka recimo z računalniškami igrami doma mal kontroliral?
<Lurker69> predvidevam da mal kira, ona ko pa to ve pa ne dela v slovbenskem zdravstvu več
<Lurker69> tak pačl mamo, ker si bolš ne zaslužmo
<mancamanca> nvm, se ne spoznam dosti
<Lurker69> moja stsična ma peba prekmurca, sam ne bom njej težil, mata otroka leto dni starga
<mancamanca> ima kdo kaki app, ki ubija muhe?
<Lurker69> aha
<Lurker69> cajteng zviješ
<Lurker69> daj jim neki k jim diši v drug del stanvanja, pol jih pa tja zapri, tak jes delam
<mancamanca> metlco si lih printam
<Lurker69> men mravle zele cuker skos kradejo, ni važn kam ga v kuhni skrijem, so zjutri noter
<Lurker69> čeprav tele nevihte te dni so jih mal sprale
<mancamanca> ma, men so babe v stanovanju sadje mele zun, so mravlje prišle ... lej, čudež, kakor sem vse v smeti zmetala, ko jih ni, ker so na morju, ni nobene mravlje več nikjer
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-10
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> oh kakšna prijetna temperatura! moar!
<slax0r> higher you say?
<CrazyLemon> i say more days like this!
<CrazyLemon> TIL https://www.techsoup.si/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQO4Dnlwcg0
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-11
<msevo> " merge 127.0.0.1 www.sublimetext.com " če tole brez "" dam v etc/hosts file kaj ta ukaz merge naredi?
<msevo> a bo nekak zablokiran dostop do te strani al neki
<CrazyLemon> a ne bi raje plačal za licenco? :D
<slax0r> ne vem zakaj bi placeval TEXT EDITOR :D
<CrazyLemon> coz of the COLOURS?!
<msevo> ne bi CrazyLemon
<msevo> a neb blo dost če samo tole dam notr  127.0.0.1 www.sublimetext.com
<msevo> da redirecta na moj komp
<CraftByte> msevo: A Sublime je se popularen?
<CraftByte> VS Code/Atom je pri nas cisto zamenjal Sublime
<msevo> men je všeč, js sm itak copy-paste coder :D
<slax0r> a ni atom skor isto sranje kot sublime?
<msevo> ja sj
<msevo> razn tega da vrjetn nemorš najdt iste teme kot jo maš rd v sublimeu :)
<msevo> pa mal mn menijev je kar mi tut ni všeč
<msevo> v sublimeu si lahko vse skostumiziram da mi je všeč :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..Å¡koda ker tega v opensource programu kot je atom ni.. ane :>
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/MatjazLicer/status/1149238003170193414
<msevo> tvoj sarkazem me vedno znova preseneti :D :P
<CrazyLemon> question
<CrazyLemon> ko menjate gume na avtu.. a greste takoj na bencinsko zmanjšat tlak/pritisk?
<CrazyLemon> ali se en čas vozite s preveč napolnjenimi gumami?
<andrej> real programmers use vim :P
<CrazyLemon> real programmers just copy/paste from stackoverflow
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-12
<andrej> Heh
<andrej> https://xkcd.com/378/
<slax0r> oooooooooooooooooooold
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-13
<bartiduu> aloha
#ubuntu-si 2019-07-14
<andrej> slax0r:  doesn't make it less good ;)
#ubuntu-si 2020-07-07
<slax0r> *waves*
#ubuntu-si 2020-07-10
<napsy> ehlo
#ubuntu-si 2020-07-12
<CrazyLemon> https://www.sta.si/2785377/ministrstvo-z-javnim-narocilom-za-mobilno-aplikacijo-o-stikih-z-okuzenimi-z-novim-koronavirusom
<zbe> Komi cakam da vidm "ekonomsko najugodnejso ponudbo"
<CrazyLemon> me 3
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebej ker je zadeva Å¡e spisana in na githubu
<CrazyLemon> potrebno samo "prilagoditi"
<CrazyLemon> s/še/že
<zbe> Aja pol pa posl ponudbo =9
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/corona-warn-app
<CrazyLemon> yw
<zbe> =)
<zbe> This is a standard Android project built with Open Source libraries. So if you are familiar with Android development it will be a no-brainer to set up this project locally and run it on your device.
<zbe> I wish..
